# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Τα Pings στην ON Telecoms

## fanboysgotohell

Ανοίγω το παρόν θέμα με αφορμή διάφορα σχόλια και προβληματισμούς που κατά καιρoύς παρουσιάζονται στο forum της ΟΝ και αφορούν τα pings και την ταχύτητα download. Επειδή η αλήθεια είναι οτί πολλοί "ψαγμένοι" χρήστες ενδιαφέρονται για τα pings σε συγκεκριμένους hosts, εδώ θα μπορούμε να παρουσιάζουμε traceroutes προς servers που ενδιαφέρουν εν δυνάμει συνδρομήτες της ON καθώς και ίσως μελλόντικούς που θα θέλουν στοιχεία και όχι λόγια του αέρα από τα διάφορα fanboys των εταιρειών που κατακλύζουν το forum.

Θα παρακαλούσα τα σχόλια να έχουν άμεση σχέση με το θέμα.. Ο καθένας θα μπορεί να ζητήσει από κάποιον χρήστη της ON ένα traceroute για τον server που τον ενδιαφέρει και ο συνδρομητής της ON που θα θέλει να βοηθήσει, θα το παρουσιάζει. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε σχόλια του τύπου "η ON είναι η καλύτερη" "Ο ΟΤΕ μας πίνει το αίμα" "η Forthnet σέρνεται μόνιμα" "η HOL είναι τόσο φοβερή" κτλ κτλ.

Ίσως αυτό το thread φανεί χρήσιμο σε κάποιους ώστε να παρακολουθούμε την πορεία του δικτύου της ON, αλλά και να βλέπουμε τυχόν προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται.

----------


## stef128

Αν και δεν θεωρω '΄ψαγμενο '' αυτον που παιζει παιχνιδια ,συμφωνφω απολυτα με το ολο thread γιατι ετσι θα μπορει ο καθενας να αποφασισει τι να να κανει με αυτο που τον ενδιαφερει !!

----------


## intech

Νομίζω, οτι είναι πολύ καλή πρόταση.
Φίλε fanboysgotohell, γράψε, (αν εχεις τον χρόνο-εγώ δυστυχώς στερούμε-), ενα απλό τρόπο, πως να γίνεται αυτό, pings, traceroot, screen capture, upload to post etc.
Ετσι όλοι οι χρήστες, να μπορέσουν να το κάνουν...(Φυσικά συμφωνώ με τον stef128)

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Θα μπορούσα να προτείνω δύο τρόπους για την παρουσίαση των pings..

1. Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι η χρήση του command prompt (γραμμή εντολών). Αφού βρούμε στον υπολογιστή μας και ανοίξουμε μία γραμμή εντολών πληκτρολογούμε:

tracert IP/host

και κάνουμε copy/paste το αποτέλεσμα που θα μας δώσει.

Παράδειγμα:



```
tracert www.google.com

Tracing route to www.google.com [72.14.221.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.54
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    50 ms    50 ms    50 ms  pos2-2-cr03.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.129]
  7    50 ms    50 ms    50 ms  ten0-7-5-0-crs01-tbn.fra.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.2
14]
  8    94 ms    65 ms    65 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    66 ms    67 ms    65 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    66 ms    65 ms    65 ms  72.14.232.165
 11    66 ms    69 ms    71 ms  72.14.232.194
 12    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  www.l.google.com [72.14.221.99]

Trace complete.
```

2. Εάν θελήσουμε να ασχοληθούμε παραπάνω, μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε το πρόγραμμα Ping Plotter από http://www.pingplotter.com/freeware.html

Το αποτέλεσμα του trace που κάνουμε μπορούμε να το ανεβάσουμε σαν συνημμένη εικόνα σε κάποιο post μας.

Υ.Γ. Εννοείται ότι δεν τρέχουμε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιεί το internet ταυτόχρονα, ώστε να έχουμε όσο είναι δυνατόν πιο αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## antonis556

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.google.com [72.14.221.104]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.50
  4    27 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    58 ms    58 ms    58 ms  pos2-2-cr03.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.129]
  7    66 ms    65 ms    65 ms  gig5-0-0-cr01.fra.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.150]
  8   139 ms    74 ms    74 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    75 ms    75 ms    81 ms  209.85.255.178
 10    75 ms    75 ms    75 ms  72.14.232.203
 11    86 ms    75 ms    77 ms  72.14.232.190
 12    76 ms    75 ms    75 ms  www.l.google.com [72.14.221.104]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Τι λετε για αυτα?

----------


## elcojon

```
Pinging www.l.google.com [72.14.221.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=243
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=243
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=243
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=243

Ping statistics for 72.14.221.104:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 93ms, Maximum = 94ms, Average = 93ms
```



```
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [72.14.221.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    25 ms    24 ms    23 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    23 ms    23 ms    23 ms  91.132.2.40
  4    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    25 ms    25 ms    24 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    84 ms    84 ms    84 ms  pos2-2-cr03.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.129]
  7    84 ms    83 ms    83 ms  gig5-0-0-cr01.fra.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.150]
  8    92 ms    93 ms    92 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    91 ms   115 ms    92 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    93 ms    92 ms    92 ms  72.14.232.167
 11   100 ms    91 ms   104 ms  209.85.250.46
 12    95 ms    93 ms    92 ms  fg-in-f99.google.com [72.14.221.99]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Lagman

Καλό θα ήταν να αναφέρετε και οι επιλογές που έχουν οι συνδρομητές στη σελίδα myon(ρυθμίσεις γραμμής)... 
άλλο Ping έχει κάποιος που έχει επιλέξει :
να ανταποκρίνεται γρηγορότερα η γραμμή μου σε παιχνίδια η παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές  (fastpath)

έχω ειδικές ρυθμίσεις για καλύτερη τηλεόραση κλπ κλπ

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Αν και φαίνεται.. καλό είναι όντως να αναφέρετε τουλάχιστον αν είστε σε fast path h interleave. Ο φίλος antonis556 είναι σε fast και ο elcojon σε interleave.

Τα ping και για τους 2 είναι ικανοποιητικά. Γύρω στα 74-75ms είναι και αυτή την ώρα για google με fast.

----------


## gtklocker

Interleaved Path


```
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [72.14.221.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    42 ms    98 ms    42 ms  91.132.2.54
  4    42 ms    42 ms    92 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    53 ms    42 ms    55 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6   148 ms   139 ms    98 ms  pos2-2-cr03.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.129]
  7   100 ms   100 ms   118 ms  gig5-0-0-cr01.fra.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.150]
  8   164 ms    96 ms   119 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    97 ms   104 ms    96 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    97 ms    98 ms    96 ms  72.14.232.165
 11   100 ms   106 ms   108 ms  209.85.250.42
 12   105 ms    98 ms   144 ms  fg-in-f147.google.com [72.14.221.147]

Trace complete.
```

αλλά



```
Tracing route to www.otenet.gr [62.103.128.215]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    42 ms   110 ms    44 ms  91.132.2.58
  4    86 ms    42 ms    79 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    47 ms    42 ms    42 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    47 ms    55 ms    48 ms  pos2-2-cr03.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.129]
  7    43 ms    43 ms    59 ms  ten0-0-5-0-crs02-customers.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.
75.3.10]
  8    43 ms    43 ms    58 ms  athe7609k1-athe-crsa-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.1
28.227.18]
  9    48 ms    42 ms    43 ms  athe6509k1-athe7609k1.otenet.net [83.235.5.2]
 10    42 ms    49 ms    62 ms  maro7300-athe6509k1.backbone.otenet.net [212.205
.223.70]
 11    62 ms   122 ms    75 ms  62.103.8.81
 12    42 ms    42 ms    57 ms  62.103.183.22
 13    42 ms    44 ms    44 ms  www.otenet.gr [62.103.128.215]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## fanboysgotohell

@ gtklocker Πολύ αυξημένα που ξεκινάνε από το πρώτο hop.. Να φανταστώ, πρόβλημα γραμμής;

----------


## gtklocker

Σωστά.

----------


## antonis556

Εγω ειμαι καλα με fast path ? Γιατι εχω βαλει τη γραμμη με το προφιλ να ανταποκρινεται καλυτερα σε παιχνιδια ή παραπλησιες εφαρμογες ....

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Εγω ειμαι καλα με fast path ? Γιατι εχω βαλει τη γραμμη με το προφιλ να ανταποκρινεται καλυτερα σε παιχνιδια ή παραπλησιες εφαρμογες ....


Ναι μια χαρά είσαι.  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Ωραια , ευχαριστω....

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μια ερωτηση , αφου μπω στο 192.168.1.1 και παω στο adsl->status απο εκει πως βλεπω ποιο ειναι το SNR? Το λεει καπου?

----------


## gtklocker

Το Noise Margin είναι.  :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

Noise margin - upstream ή downstream ?

----------


## nothing

και τα 2 αλλα αυτο που ουσιαστικα παιζει το ρολο που ολοι λεμε εδω ειναι τα στοιχεια του downstream

----------


## antonis556

Το noise margin downstream μου ειναι 7 . Ειναι καλο ?

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Tracing route to achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.122
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.191
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.164
  6     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.169
  7     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
  8     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  l1.eie2-to-athens3.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27
.53]
  9     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.g
rnet.gr [194.177.209.118]
 10     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]

Trace complete.

----------


## Lagman

> Tracing route to achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.122
>   4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.191
>   5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.164
>   6     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.169
> ...


αυτοί είναι χρόνοι απόκρισης !!!

----------


## treli@ris

Ατιμο fast path  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert achilles.noc.ntua.gr

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.54
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.197
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.164
  6     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.169
  7     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
  8     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  athens3-to-eie2.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.45
]
  9     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.g
rnet.gr [194.177.209.118]
 10     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.



Αυτα ^^ ?

----------


## gtklocker

Ααααααχ ... άτιμο Fast Path !  :Razz:

----------


## limassol

Pinging ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms

----------


## nothing

```
Pinging ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms
```

και με torrent ανοιχτα να δινει full...μια χαρουλα  :Smile:

----------


## gtklocker

```
Tracing route to ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.100
  4    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  91.132.2.185
  5    37 ms    17 ms    17 ms  91.132.2.169
  6    17 ms   140 ms    17 ms  grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
  7    17 ms    17 ms    18 ms  athens3-to-eie2.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.45
]
  8    18 ms    17 ms    18 ms  clientrouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.g
rnet.gr [194.177.209.118]
  9    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]

Trace complete.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pinging ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 17ms
```

Quiz: Σε τι Path είμαι;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## elcojon

interleave path


```
Tracing route to achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    28 ms    23 ms    24 ms  91.132.1.131
  3    22 ms    22 ms    23 ms  91.132.2.14
  4    23 ms    22 ms    23 ms  91.132.2.173
  5    22 ms    22 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.169
  6    23 ms    24 ms    24 ms  grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
  7    23 ms    22 ms    24 ms  l1.eie2-to-athens3.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27
.53]
  8    25 ms    24 ms    24 ms  clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.g
rnet.gr [194.177.209.118]
  9    23 ms    24 ms    24 ms  achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]

Trace complete.

Pinging ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 25ms, Average = 23ms
```

----------


## gtklocker

Λίγο ... χάλια είναι τα pings σου σε τόσο καλή γραμμή.  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Το interleave/fast δεν μπορείτε να το αλλάξετε στο profile σας μέσω web;

----------


## gtklocker

Ναι, μπορούμε.

Πάμε κι ένα Fast Path.



```
Tracing route to ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.100
  4     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.185
  5     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.169
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
  7     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  athens3-to-eie2.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.45
]
  8     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.g
rnet.gr [194.177.209.118]
  9     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]

Trace complete.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pinging ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=56
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 8ms, Average = 7ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Στην forthnet νομιζω δεν γινεται να αλλαξουν σε fast path , ετσι?

----------


## treli@ris

Η Forthnet δε δινει καν fast path  :Wink:

----------


## elcojon

Μετά απο αυτό 


> Χολαργός επίσης η ταχύτητα στο μισό... (με fdm - nvidia από 1.6-1.8 ΚΒ/s έπεσε στο 800-900 KB/s). Αυτό ξεκίνησε αρχές Δεκεμβρίου - έγινε ενημέρωση στο 13802 - μετά από 2 μέρες, δεν είχε πάρει τεχνικός, την 3η μέρα φτιάχνει από μόνο του και - για κακή μου τύχη - παίρνει και τεχνικός για να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα και τον ενημερώνω ότι έφτιαξε από μόνο του. Την επόμενη πάλι τα ίδια - ταχύτητα στο μισό - όπου εξακολουθεί ακόμα και σήμερα... 
> Έχω ενημερώσει και πάλι από τέλος Δεκέμβρη το 13802, περιμένοντας και πάλι κλήση από τεχνικό (έχουν αρχίσει και μου σπάνε και τα νευράκια γιατί από τις 05/01 με παίρνουν κάθε 2 μέρες και με ρωτούν αν έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημά μου!!!)
> Πρόβλημα με το τηλ. κανένα - εκτός της πρωτοχρονιάς, όπου έχει επισημανθεί σε άλλο topic -  
> Τα στατιστικά μου αυτή την περίοδο είναι:
> 
> 
> Stream Type                                  	Actual Data Rate
> Up Stream                                     	543 (Kbps.)
> Down Stream                                 	19567 (Kbps.)
> ...


τεχνικός από την ΟΝ με έβαλε σε ''ειδικό'' profile, όπως μου είπε και ''καλό θα ήταν να μήν το αλλάξεις'' όπως και έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα μιάς και TV και DL είναι μιά χαρά και απο online games παίζω EVE που δέν έχει τρελές απαιτήσεις... Το θέμα μου είναι πως με τόσο καλή γραμή και τόσο κοντά στο dslam θα έπρεπε να πέταγε, αλλά... τέσπα είμαι ευχαριστημένος (σχετικά  :Razz: )

----------


## Lagman

> Η Forthnet δε δινει καν fast path


Τα dslam της FORTHnet δεν υποστηρίζουν καν fast path , αν σκεφτείς ότι ήταν από τα πρώτα που υποστήριζαν έως 24Mbps άρα είναι και τα παλιότερα ... και λογικά για να τα αλλάξουν πρέπει να καούν  :Razz: 
Για αυτό και δεν δίνει fastpath η FORTHnet.

Η on πάντως είναι μπροστά.

----------


## antonis556

Πιστευω πως ειναι απαραδεκτο απο την forthnet να μην δινει fast path . Η on παντως πεταει (για μενα) . Θελω σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε ποια θεωρειτε εσεις τοπ εταιρια.... Εγω πιστευω πρωτα ΟΤΕ και μετα ΟΝ

----------


## boymanos

> Πιστευω πως ειναι απαραδεκτο απο την forthnet να μην δινει fast path . Η on παντως πεταει (για μενα) . Θελω σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε ποια θεωρειτε εσεις τοπ εταιρια.... Εγω πιστευω πρωτα ΟΤΕ και μετα ΟΝ


εγω που ειμαι 13 ημερες στην on και δεν μπορει να σταθεροποιηθει η γραμμη μου μου τι να πω?την μια ημερα 11900 και μετα απο τρεις ημερες 8100.αν μου λυσει τον γορδιο δεσμο,τοτε θα σας πω την γνωμη μου.προς το παρον μετανιωμενος που εφυγα απο αλλου.

----------


## Lagman

> Πιστευω πως ειναι απαραδεκτο απο την forthnet να μην δινει fast path . Η on παντως πεταει (για μενα) . Θελω σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε ποια θεωρειτε εσεις τοπ εταιρια.... Εγω πιστευω πρωτα ΟΤΕ και μετα ΟΝ




Off Topic


		OTE,ON,NETONE,HOL

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> *Τα dslam της FORTHnet δεν υποστηρίζουν καν fast path* , αν σκεφτείς ότι ήταν από τα πρώτα που υποστήριζαν έως 24Mbps άρα είναι και τα παλιότερα ... και λογικά για να τα αλλάξουν πρέπει να καούν 
> Για αυτό και δεν δίνει fastpath η FORTHnet.


Αυτή η σιγουριά σου με σκοτώνει  :Razz: 
To fast path υπήρχε στα dslam από τότε που έδινε ADSL ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Lagman

Off Topic


		Όταν η forthnet το λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν δίνει fastpath και χάνει πελάτες για το fastpath...
ίσως δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά, *δεν υποστηρίζουν fastpath ανά συνδρομητή .* 

και να υποστηρίζουν fastpath τα dslam της forthnet, ποιο το νόημα αφού με το έτσι θέλω, προσθέτουν έως και 40ms έξτρα καθυστέρηση.

Θες δεν θες την καθυστέρηση θα την έχεις στην FORTHnet .Αυτή είναι η πολιτική της εταιρίας.

----------


## antonis556

> εγω που ειμαι 13 ημερες στην on και δεν μπορει να σταθεροποιηθει η γραμμη μου μου τι να πω?την μια ημερα 11900 και μετα απο τρεις ημερες 8100.αν μου λυσει τον γορδιο δεσμο,τοτε θα σας πω την γνωμη μου.προς το παρον μετανιωμενος που εφυγα απο αλλου.


Λοιπον , και εγω τα ιδια προβληματα ειχα στην αρχη . Ειχα βλαστημισει την ωρα και τη στιγμι που εβαλα ον . Ομως μετα η γραμμη σταθεροποιηθηκε και μαλιστα με την αλλαγη προφιλ για παιχνιδια παιζω Call of Duty με ping που Ελληνες απο το σπιτι τους δυσκολα πιανουν . Εκτος βεβαια αν εχουν ΟΤΕ 8Μbit και 24 . Οσο για σενα τωρα ειναι αρχη ακομα . Θα δεις οτι η γραμμη σου θα σταθεροποιηθει . Μπορεις να μου δειξεις στατιστικα της γραμμης σου . Εσενα γενικα τι σε ενδιαφερει απο το internet ? Σταθεροτητα ? Καλυτερη ανταποκριση σε παιχνιδια ? .....

----------


## treli@ris

Off Topic


		Pings καλα δεν εχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ και η ΟΝ. Υπαρχει κι αλλος παροχος  :Whistle:   :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		OTE,ON,NETONE,HOL


Σχετικα με την NetOne εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια . Ομως δεν εχει αναπτυχθει ακομα σε πολλες περιοχες . Δεν εχει αρκετα dslam . Κυριως αθηνα και κεντρο υποστηριζει ...
Στο κερατσινι που μενω εγω δεν υποστηριζει ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Pings καλα δεν εχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ και η ΟΝ. Υπαρχει κι αλλος παροχος


Για μενα αυτοι οι 2 ειναι οι καλυτεροι ....

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ..

Να ενημερώσουμε ότι το βράδυ υπήρχαν εργασίες στο δίκτυο της OTEGlobe με συνέπεια για 3-4 ώρες να υπάρχει μικρή αστάθεια στο δίκτυο και δυσκολίες πρόσβασης σε κάποια sites. Αντιθέτως sites προσβάσιμα μέσω Global Crossing και AIX/GR-IX δεν αντιμετώπισαν πρόβλημα.

Το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται για αρχή θετικότατο. Παραθέτω ένα tracert προς έναν VOIP provide (όπου μας ενδιαφέρουν πρωτίστως τα pings).



```
Tracing route to sip.omnivoice.gr [78.46.99.163]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.54
  4     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    47 ms    47 ms    47 ms  pos2-2-cr03.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.129]
  7    47 ms    47 ms    47 ms  ten0-7-5-0-crs01-tbn.fra.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.214]
  8    47 ms    47 ms    48 ms  decix-gw.hetzner.de [80.81.192.164]
  9    53 ms    52 ms    53 ms  hos-bb1.juniper1.rz4.hetzner.de [213.239.240.200]
 10    53 ms    53 ms    53 ms  gi.4.1.rs3k16.rz9.hetzner.de [213.239.244.125]
 11    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  sip.omnivoice.eu [78.46.99.163]

Trace complete.
```

Συνήθως το ping κυμαινόταν στα 55-60ms.

Η διαφορά παρατηρείται στο 7ο hop όπου πιθανόν αναβαθμίστηκε το link σε 10Gbit. Ίσως κάποιος γνώστης εντός ΟΤΕ το επιβεβαιώσει/διαψεύσει.  :Smile:

----------


## boymanos

> Λοιπον , και εγω τα ιδια προβληματα ειχα στην αρχη . Ειχα βλαστημισει την ωρα και τη στιγμι που εβαλα ον . Ομως μετα η γραμμη σταθεροποιηθηκε και μαλιστα με την αλλαγη προφιλ για παιχνιδια παιζω Call of Duty με ping που Ελληνες απο το σπιτι τους δυσκολα πιανουν . Εκτος βεβαια αν εχουν ΟΤΕ 8Μbit και 24 . Οσο για σενα τωρα ειναι αρχη ακομα . Θα δεις οτι η γραμμη σου θα σταθεροποιηθει . Μπορεις να μου δειξεις στατιστικα της γραμμης σου . Εσενα γενικα τι σε ενδιαφερει απο το internet ? Σταθεροτητα ? Καλυτερη ανταποκριση σε παιχνιδια ? .....


με ενδιαφερει η σταθεροτητα.δεν παιζω παιχνιδια.δεν σταθεροποιειται βεβαια εκει που με βαζουν στα 11998.μετα απο λιγες ημερες πεφτει.εχω ανοιξει το θεμα νεος στην on.μπορεις να δεις εκει ποσο επιανα στις 11.06.09 και ποσο πιανω τωρα 23.06.09.4 φορες μου πανε εκει την ταχυτητα και 4 φορες εχει πεσει.μου εστειλαν και τεχνικο και τα βρηκε ολα ενταξει.καθε ιδεα για το τι συμβαινει δεκτη.

----------


## gtklocker

```
Tracing route to sip.omnivoice.gr [78.46.99.163]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.54
  4    41 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    50 ms    49 ms    50 ms  pos2-2-cr03.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.129]
  7    46 ms    46 ms    46 ms  gig5-0-0-cr01.fra.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.150]
  8    48 ms    48 ms    47 ms  decix-gw.hetzner.de [80.81.192.164]
  9    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  hos-bb1.juniper1.rz4.hetzner.de [213.239.240.200
]
 10    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  gi.4.1.rs3k16.rz9.hetzner.de [213.239.244.125]
 11    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  sip.omnivoice.gr [78.46.99.163]

Trace complete.
```

Εδώ το έπιασε ένα τρελό στο 4ο hop, αλλά συνέχισε κανονικά, δίνοντας ακριβώς τα ίδια pings με του fanboysgotohell ( :Laughing: ).

 :Thinking:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Χεχεχεχε.. Αυτό το 41ms είναι spike λόγω fast path.. Μην δίνεις σημασία, αν το ξανακάνεις δεν θα το βγάλει (ή θα πετάξει κανένα άκυρο αλλού).  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> Στο θέμα μας παρακαλώ..
> 
> Να ενημερώσουμε ότι το βράδυ υπήρχαν εργασίες στο δίκτυο της OTEGlobe με συνέπεια για 3-4 ώρες να υπάρχει μικρή αστάθεια στο δίκτυο και δυσκολίες πρόσβασης σε κάποια sites. Αντιθέτως sites προσβάσιμα μέσω Global Crossing και AIX/GR-IX δεν αντιμετώπισαν πρόβλημα.
> 
> Το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται για αρχή θετικότατο. Παραθέτω ένα tracert προς έναν VOIP provide (όπου μας ενδιαφέρουν πρωτίστως τα pings).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Σχετικα με αυτο , το παρατηρησα εχθες το βραδυ και να σου πω την αληθεια τρομαξα λιγο μηπως και εφταιγε η γραμμη μου . Ηταν για κανα 2ωρο νομιζω . Κανει αναβαθμηση η ον?

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> με ενδιαφερει η σταθεροτητα.δεν παιζω παιχνιδια.δεν σταθεροποιειται βεβαια εκει που με βαζουν στα 11998.μετα απο λιγες ημερες πεφτει.εχω ανοιξει το θεμα νεος στην on.μπορεις να δεις εκει ποσο επιανα στις 11.06.09 και ποσο πιανω τωρα 23.06.09.4 φορες μου πανε εκει την ταχυτητα και 4 φορες εχει πεσει.μου εστειλαν και τεχνικο και τα βρηκε ολα ενταξει.καθε ιδεα για το τι συμβαινει δεκτη.


Εσυ φιλος , εφοσον θες σταθεροτητα του internet μπρες απο το site της on και πηγαινε στο myon και απο εκει διαλεξε αυτο που λεει θελω πιο σταθερο internet και παιξε με τα προφιλ να δεις πιο σου ταιριαζει ....

----------


## boymanos

> Σχετικα με αυτο , το παρατηρησα εχθες το βραδυ και να σου πω την αληθεια τρομαξα λιγο μηπως και εφταιγε η γραμμη μου . Ηταν για κανα 2ωρο νομιζω . Κανει αναβαθμηση η ον?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Εσυ φιλος , εφοσον θες σταθεροτητα του internet μπρες απο το site της on και πηγαινε στο myon και απο εκει διαλεξε αυτο που λεει θελω πιο σταθερο internet και παιξε με τα προφιλ να δεις πιο σου ταιριαζει ....


σε ευχαριστω.θα το κανω.

----------


## antonis556

Εδω ειμσατε για να βοηθαμε...

----------


## boymanos

> Εδω ειμσατε για να βοηθαμε...


το ξερω και σε ευχαριστω.σημερα μου πηγαν παλι την ταχυτητα στα 11998.θα την παρακολουθησω λιγες ημερες ακομη και μετα θα συνδεσω και την τηλεοραση και θα ασχοληθω και με το myon.

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε boymanos η γραμμη σου πως παει ?

----------


## boymanos

> Φιλε boymanos η γραμμη σου πως παει ?


απο την τριτη 23.06.09 που μου την ξανανεβασαν στα 11998 μεχρι σημερα ειναι εκει.την τριτη που μιλησα μαζι τους,μου ειπαν οτι θα παει στο τριτο επιπεδο η υποθεση μου.σημερα τεταρτη ημερα ειναι σταθερα στα 11998.ευχομαι να μεινει εκει.σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## antonis556

Εχεις βαλε και IPTV?

----------


## boymanos

> Εχεις βαλε και IPTV?


οχι ακομα.περιμενα να σταθεροποιηθει η γραμμη.σημερα μαλλον θα την βαλω.

----------


## boymanos

> οχι ακομα.περιμενα να σταθεροποιηθει η γραμμη.σημερα μαλλον θα την βαλω.


την εβαλα σημερα.παιζει και δεν εχω προβλημα με την ταχυτητα.το μονο προβλημα που εχω,ειναι οτι οταν εχω κλειστο το tvbox, τα καναλια δεν μου παιζουν τοσο καθαρα οπως πριν,μου κανουν λιγες γραμμες.τι να φταιει?αν ξερεις θα με βοηθουσες πολυ.

----------


## antonis556

> την εβαλα σημερα.παιζει και δεν εχω προβλημα με την ταχυτητα.το μονο προβλημα που εχω,ειναι οτι οταν εχω κλειστο το tvbox, τα καναλια δεν μου παιζουν τοσο καθαρα οπως πριν,μου κανουν λιγες γραμμες.τι να φταιει?αν ξερεις θα με βοηθουσες πολυ.


Μπορεις να μπεις και να παιξεις με το myon ετσι ωστε να εχεις σταθερο internet και καλη ποιοτητα τηλεορασης . Απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω κατι αλλο , γιατι εγω εχω double play . Τηλεφωνο + internet .....

----------


## boymanos

> Μπορεις να μπεις και να παιξεις με το myon ετσι ωστε να εχεις σταθερο internet και καλη ποιοτητα τηλεορασης . Απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω κατι αλλο , γιατι εγω εχω double play . Τηλεφωνο + internet .....


σε ευχαριστω,καλο σου μεσημερι.

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια μηπως εχετε παρατηρησει καμια αθξηση των ping?

----------


## gtklocker

Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ.

----------


## intech

Ολα καλά και εδώ :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Το λεω επειδη στο Call of Duty 2 απο εκει που επαιζα με 50 ping τωρα παιζω με 70+ και δεν ξερω γιατι ... Θα μπορουσε καποιος να βοηθησει?

----------


## apostol70

> την εβαλα σημερα.παιζει και δεν εχω προβλημα με την ταχυτητα.το μονο προβλημα που εχω,ειναι οτι οταν εχω κλειστο το tvbox, τα καναλια δεν μου παιζουν τοσο καθαρα οπως πριν,μου κανουν λιγες γραμμες.τι να φταιει?αν ξερεις θα με βοηθουσες πολυ.


Αν έχεις συνδέσει την κεραία στο tvbox για τα ψηφιακά και από κει στην τηλεόραση, βγάλε την κεραία και βάλτη απαυθείας στην τηλεόραση. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, όταν είναι αδύναμο το σήμα της κεραίας το κάνει.

----------


## boymanos

> Αν έχεις συνδέσει την κεραία στο tvbox για τα ψηφιακά και από κει στην τηλεόραση, βγάλε την κεραία και βάλτη απαυθείας στην τηλεόραση. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, όταν είναι αδύναμο το σήμα της κεραίας το κάνει.


αν το κανω ετσι θα βλεπω απο το tvbox ολα τα ελληνικα καναλια εκτος των ψηφιακων της ερτ?

----------


## intech

> αν το κανω ετσι θα βλεπω απο το tvbox ολα τα ελληνικα καναλια εκτος των ψηφιακων της ερτ?


Ναί, η κεραία χρειάζεται μονο για τα ψηφιακά.

----------


## boymanos

> Ναί, η κεραία χρειάζεται μονο για τα ψηφιακά.


σε ευχαριστω

----------


## intech

Για να ξαναμπούμε στο θέμα, εδώ τα pings, ειναι, όπως πάντα φυσιολογικά ( Απλά πολύ πολύ γρήγορα!!!!!) :One thumb up:

----------


## gerstavros

Εγώ έχω τη γραμμή μου σε Interleaved και πιάνω συνήθως 13 up και 0,8 down με 27 ms ping. Άμα ρυθμίσω αλλοιώς τη γραμμή, για γρήγορα pings, έχω ακόμη και 6 ms!

----------


## intech

Αμα με Interleaved εχεις τέτοια pings, τι να πώ, εισαι τέλοια. :One thumb up: 
Βέβαια πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι σε pings, με την ΟΝ και οχι σε άλλους Servers.
Είναι Ετσι ;

----------


## gerstavros

> Αμα με Interleaved εχεις τέτοια pings, τι να πώ, εισαι τέλοια.
> Βέβαια πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι σε pings, με την ΟΝ και οχι σε άλλους Servers.
> Είναι Ετσι ;


Με speedtest.net, ntua, otenet ftp κλπ. Πάντως η γραμμή μου δεν είναι και τέλεια, αλλά στα pings είναι πολύ γρήγορη και με servers του speedtest.net σε άλλες χώρες. Μόλις τώρα 80ms με Γερμανία. καλά δεν είναι :Biggrin: ;

----------


## greg21

απο pings καλα ειμαστε..βλεπω και μια στεθεροτητα της γραμμης τις 2 τελευταιες μερες ..για να δουμε!!

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Βελτιώθηκε το ping του link με GBLX (από 80-85 που ήταν μέχρι πρόσφατα έχει πέσει στο 60-63). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε όλα τα sites που βγαίνουν μέσω GBLX (τα περισσότερα sites που βρίσκονται εκτός Ευρώπης), υπάρχει κέρδος γύρω στα 20ms.  :Wink: 

Παράδειγμα:



```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.90]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.122
  4    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  204.245.37.173
  5   301 ms   142 ms   142 ms  so4-0-0-2488m.ar2.cle1.gblx.net [67.17.111.26]
  6   145 ms   145 ms   144 ms  64.209.101.122
  7   145 ms   144 ms   144 ms  g6-2.c2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.26]
  8   144 ms   145 ms   145 ms  www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.90]

Trace complete.
```

Ελπίζουμε να παραμείνει έτσι.

----------


## intech

> Με speedtest.net, ntua, otenet ftp κλπ. Πάντως η γραμμή μου δεν είναι και τέλεια, αλλά στα pings είναι πολύ γρήγορη και με servers του speedtest.net σε άλλες χώρες. Μόλις τώρα 80ms με Γερμανία. καλά δεν είναι;


Σε inteleaved απλά τέλεια. :One thumb up: 
Σε fast εχω  από 57 εως 77, απα .....!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

```
Tracing route to www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.100
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.168
  5     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.127
  6     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  core-ath-10G1-0-3.forthnet.gr [194.219.199.157]

  7     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  core-ath-01.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.98]
  8     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  serv-ath-05.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.205]
  9     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]

Trace complete.
```

Από σήμερα το μεσημέρι τέλος το AIX για την διασύνδεση ON Telecoms - FORTHnet...

........Auto merged post: fanboysgotohell πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης κάτι άλλο ενδιαφέρον..



```
Tracing route to www.algonet.gr [213.170.194.189]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.24
  4     5 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  62.75.3.26
  8     8 ms    14 ms     8 ms  diamond-distr2-vl50.egreta.gr [213.170.194.138]

  9     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  public.egreta.gr [213.170.194.189]

Trace complete.
```

Θυμίζω ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα η διασύνδεση γινόταν μέσω gblx/seabone.  :Whistle:

----------


## nnn

> Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
> (C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\>tracert www.ontelecoms.gr
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.ontelecoms.gr [91.132.4.132]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
>   1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
> ...


123456

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Thanks και για το "ανάποδο" tracert.  :Smile:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Σήμερα παρατηρούνται αυξημένοι χρόνοι απόκρισης προς sites που περνάνε μέσω του link της GBLX. Σε σχέση με το φυσιολογικό 65-75ms, αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται στο 100-110ms, οπότε και τα sites (κυρίως προς USA) έχουν μια επιπλέον καθυστέρηση 30-35ms.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Έτοιμη και η απευθείας διασύνδεση ON-Vivodi.. Σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.



```
Tracing route to gate.vivodi.gr [80.76.38.77]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    15 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.28
  4     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.168
  5     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.127
  6     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.71.6
  7     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  83.171.207.61
  8     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  83.171.207.25
  9     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  83.171.207.22
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  fa01-610-cgw01-vhq.net.vivodi.gr [83.171.204.209
]
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13  ^C
```

----------


## nnn

```
mtr -c 2 --report www.vivodi.gr
HOST: localhost                   Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 192.168.1.1                   0.0%     2    2.8   2.7   2.6   2.8   0.1
  2. bbras-llu-kln-04L0.forthnet.  0.0%     2   47.9  38.1  28.4  47.9  13.8
  3. core-kln-01-Gi6-0-0.forthnet  0.0%     2   46.3  37.5  28.6  46.3  12.5
  4. core-ath-08-Gi2-0-0.forthnet  0.0%     2   29.9  29.7  29.4  29.9   0.4
  5. core-ath-10.forthnet.gr       0.0%     2   28.9  28.8  28.7  28.9   0.1
  6. aix2.forthnet.gr              0.0%     2   29.8  29.5  29.2  29.8   0.4
  7. vivodi.aix.gr                 0.0%     2   30.5  29.7  28.9  30.5   1.1
  8. 83.171.204.73                50.0%     2   30.8  30.8  30.8  30.8   0.0
  9. 83.171.207.13                50.0%     2   31.6  31.6  31.6  31.6   0.0
 10. 83.171.207.22                50.0%     2   38.9  38.9  38.9  38.9   0.0
 11. ???                          100.0     2    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
 12. fa01-610-cgw01-vhq.net.vivod  0.0%     2   36.3  33.9  31.5  36.3   3.4
 13. ???                          100.0     2    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
```

με ασύρματο

----------


## treli@ris

```
Tracing route to gate.vivodi.gr [80.76.38.76]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  router.dorms.ntua.gr [147.102.*.*]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  grnetRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.grnet.gr [194.177.209.117]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  vivodi.aix.gr [195.130.89.18]
  4     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  83.171.204.73
  5    17 ms    18 ms    18 ms  83.171.207.13
  6     *       28 ms     *     83.171.207.22
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *       26 ms    26 ms  fa01-610-cgw01-vhq.net.vivodi.gr [83.171.204.209]
```

Θα μπει στο GRIX;

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Έτσι για να το επαναφέρουμε λιγάκι το θέμα αυτό  :Razz: 



```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.64
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.198
  6    67 ms    67 ms    67 ms  204.245.37.173
  7   147 ms   147 ms   148 ms  so5-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.30]
  8   152 ms   151 ms   150 ms  64.209.101.122
  9   150 ms   150 ms   150 ms  g5-1.c10g-core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.150]
 10   150 ms   150 ms   150 ms  da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
 11   150 ms   150 ms   150 ms  www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Agent_

> Τα dslam της FORTHnet δεν υποστηρίζουν καν fast path , αν σκεφτείς ότι ήταν από τα πρώτα που υποστήριζαν έως 24Mbps άρα είναι και τα παλιότερα ... *και λογικά για να τα αλλάξουν πρέπει να καούν* 
> Για αυτό και δεν δίνει fastpath η FORTHnet.
> 
> Η on πάντως είναι μπροστά.




Off Topic


		Την επομένη φορά που θα τα παίξει η γραμμή μου μάλλον θα συνδέσω το 220ac από τι πρίζα στο τηλεφωνικό!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## intech

Εδώ Ολα καλά. :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 48ms, Μέγιστο = 48ms, Μέσος όρος = 48ms
```

Τρελα ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :Very Happy:

----------


## nothing

στα 49ms και εγω που το τσεκαρα...  :One thumb up:

----------


## NoDsl

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Την επομένη φορά που θα τα παίξει η γραμμή μου μάλλον θα συνδέσω το 220ac από τι πρίζα στο τηλεφωνικό!


Τπτ δεν θα κάνεις  :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=287ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=307ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=282ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=300ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 282ms, Μέγιστο = 307ms, Μέσος όρος = 294ms
```

Γιατι σερνομαι ετσι ? Εχει γινει κατι στο δικτυο?

----------


## globalnoise

Και εγώ με reverse traceroute βλέπω αυτό:



```
6  	gig5-0-4-cr04-customers.ath.oteglobe.net  	62.75.3.246  	 196.956  ms  	 196.386  ms  	 197.002  ms
```

Κάτι, κάπου μπούκωσε/έπεσε. Αλλά μάλλον έπεσε γιατί να μιλάμε για μπούκωμα τέτοια ώρα, δύσκολο

----------


## antonis556

Ποπο , δν μπορω αλλο . Καθε βραδυ που παω να παιξω Call of Duty 2 τα ping ειναι στα υψη .... ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ? Απο εκει που εχω 50-56 παει τοσο ......



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 85.190.9.195

Γίνεται Ping στο 85.190.9.195 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 χρόνος=102ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 χρόνος=102ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 χρόνος=98ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 χρόνος=98ms TTL=119

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.190.9.195:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 98ms, Μέγιστο = 102ms, Μέσος όρος = 100ms
```

----------


## cnp5

> Ποπο , δν μπορω αλλο . Καθε βραδυ που παω να παιξω Call of Duty 2 τα ping ειναι στα υψη .... ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ? Απο εκει που εχω 50-56 παει τοσο ......
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 85.190.9.195
> 
> Γίνεται Ping στο 85.190.9.195 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
> 
> ...


Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να διαγνώσεις latency προβλήματα είναι αντί του ping να κάνεις tracert (trace route) στο server. Η διαφορά είναι ότι θα σου δώσει πληροφορίες για χρόνους από όλους τους ενδιάμεσους servers. Έτσι θα έχεις μια καλύτερη εικόνα για το που βρίσκονται οι καθυστερήσεις. Αν φταίει ο πάροχος ή κάποιος άλλος. 

Έχει σημασία και ο τρόπος που θα διαβάσεις το output του tracert... Για παράδειγμα, στο hop 12 βλέπουμε μια ξαφνική αύξηση (διπλασιασμό του latency). Αν η αύξηση συνέχιζε και μετά από αυτόν τον server (δηλαδή στο τελευταίο hop), θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι ο server 12 έχει πρόβλημα κίνησης (congestion). Στη πραγματικότητα όμως κάτι τέτοιο δε συμβαίνει, καθώς ο επόμενος server απαντάει πάλι με καλή απόκριση (55ms).

Πρακτικά το μόνο "πρόβλημα" που θα έβλεπα στο παρακάτω trace είναι η επικοινωνία μεταξύ των servers 

62.75.4.157 και
gig5-0-cr03-vivodi.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.117]

που από 11ms πάει και παραμένει στα 55ms. 
Και οι δύο servers ανήκουν στην ΟΤΕGlobe θυγατρική εταιρία του ΟΤΕ. 
Φυσικά η αύξηση είναι μόλις 40ms και πιθανότατα οφείλετε στη μεγάλη απόσταση που έχουν οι δύο servers και ίσως στον όγκο δεδομένων που μεταφέρουν. Πραγματικά προβλήματα θα έδειχναν τιμές μεγαλύτερες των 80-100ms, τέτοιες σημαντικές αλλαγές θα πρέπει να ψάχνουμε, καθώς μια μικρή αύξηση της τάξεως των 20-60ms είναι απολύτως λογική.



```
C:\>tracert 85.190.9.195

Tracing route to 85.190.9.195 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    17 ms    12 ms    12 ms  lo00-cgw02-vhq.net.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.41]
  3    14 ms    11 ms    11 ms  ge02-602-cor02-der.net.vivodi.gr [83.171.204.153]
  4    13 ms    12 ms    11 ms  ge0-3-0-4-crs02-der.net.vivodi.gr [83.171.207.221]
  5    14 ms    11 ms    11 ms  83.171.207.65
  6    12 ms    11 ms    11 ms  83.171.207.25
  7    12 ms    11 ms    11 ms  83.171.207.18
  8    12 ms    11 ms    11 ms  gig5-0-cr03-vivodi.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.117]
  9    57 ms    53 ms    55 ms  62.75.4.157
 10    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  62.75.4.133
 11    49 ms    52 ms    51 ms  62.75.4.150
 12   113 ms   111 ms    83 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 13    55 ms    56 ms    55 ms  85.190.9.195

Trace complete.
```

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Πρακτικά το μόνο πρόβλημα που θα έβλεπα στο παρακάτω trace είναι η επικοινωνία μεταξύ των servers 
> 
> 62.75.4.157 και
> gig5-0-cr03-vivodi.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.117]


Πολύ σωστά όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λές, όμως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μετά των 2 αυτών hops διότι ο ένας βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα και ο άλλος κάπου στην Ευρώπη (μάλλον Γαλλία). Είναι θέμα φυσικής να υπάρχει αυτή η καθυστέρηση, που στην περίπτωση σου είναι πολύ μικρή, όπως ακριβώς πρέπει.  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> Πολύ σωστά όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λές, όμως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μετά των 2 αυτών hops διότι ο ένας βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα και ο άλλος κάπου στην Ευρώπη (μάλλον Γαλλία). Είναι θέμα φυσικής να υπάρχει αυτή η καθυστέρηση, που στην περίπτωση σου είναι πολύ μικρή, όπως ακριβώς πρέπει.


Φυσικά, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήθελα να πω ότι είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα, απλός ότι η μοναδική καθυστέρηση που παρατηρώ είναι σε εκείνο το hop. 
Η αύξηση από 10-15 στα 55ms είναι, πράγματι πάρα πολύ μικρή, το ανέφερα σαν πρόβλημα μόνο ως παράδειγμα, για να καταλάβουν τα παιδιά τι ακριβώς να ψάχνουν στο αποτέλεσμα ενός trace route. Καλά έκανες και το επισήμανες για να το εκφράσω λίγο διαφορετικά  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Οκ παιδες ευχαριστω ....

----------


## pelasgian

δείτε και το συγκριτικό:

«χρόνοι απόκρισης (ping times)»

και δώστε τα στοιχεία σας.

----------


## passenger

> Tracing route to 85.190.9.195 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1     *       <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.120
>   4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
>   5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
>   6   116 ms   122 ms   117 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
> .3.245]
> ...


μαυρα χαλια βλεπω εγω

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 85.190.9.195

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 85.190.9.195 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     6 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms    20 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    51 ms    53 ms    57 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    96 ms    95 ms    94 ms  62.75.4.245
  8   140 ms   139 ms   143 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    94 ms   157 ms   118 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 10   104 ms   103 ms    93 ms  85.190.9.195

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Κατι συμβαινει δν εξηγειται αλλιως .....

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 29 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παρακαλω δωστε ολοι tracerts να δουμε για το προβλημα με τα πινγσ αυτη την ωρα ...

----------


## elcojon

```
Tracing route to 85.190.9.195 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    23 ms    23 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.12
  4    24 ms    24 ms    23 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    24 ms    25 ms    25 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    74 ms    73 ms    73 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    72 ms    73 ms    73 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    73 ms    72 ms    73 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
  9    74 ms    73 ms    74 ms  85.190.9.195

Trace complete.
```

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια τα απογευματα εχετε προβλημα με τα pings ? Γιατι εδω ειναι χαλια......

----------


## LefterisK

```
Tracing route to 85.190.9.195 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.84
  4     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    80 ms    77 ms    81 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6   121 ms   123 ms   121 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   167 ms   167 ms   169 ms  62.75.4.150
  8   166 ms   166 ms   161 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
  9   112 ms   112 ms   112 ms  85.190.9.195

Trace complete.
```



```
traceroute to 85.190.9.195, 30 hops max
  1 Request timed out.     *
  2  91.132.2.84           10 ms
  3  91.132.2.129          10 ms
  4  62.75.3.245          110 ms
  5  62.75.4.129          170 ms
  6  62.75.4.150          160 ms
  7  80.81.192.133        220 ms
  8  85.190.9.195         170 ms
Trace complete.
```

To πρώτο είναι από το cmd και το δεύτερο μέσα απτο ρούτερ μου.
 Μήπως είναι λίγο χάλια?... :Thinking: 

Yπόψιν ότι είμαι στο προφίλ για παιχνίδια κάτω απο 14Mbps...

----------


## antonis556

Ακριβως τα ιδια με μενα φιλε μου , εγω εχω το προφιλ για  πανω απο 14Mbps ... Τελος παντων , σημασια εχει οτι εδω και καποιες μερες υπαρχει προβλημα , κυριως τις απογευματινες ωρες . Αντιμετωπιζεις το ιδιο προβλημα ετσι?

----------


## LefterisK

Ναι και τα νούμερα είναι απελπιστικά... :Sad: 
Tώρα κοίταξα μέσα στο CoD WaW και το χαμηλότερο ping είναι 80 εκεί που είχα 60.
Κάτι servers που είχα στα favorites έχουν 240 ping... που σίγουρα για να τους έβαλα είχα 60 με 80... :Mad:

----------


## antonis556

Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου . Εγω βεβαια παιζω Cod 2 . To Cod WaW , δεν μου αρεσε καθολου . Το εχω αλλα το εβγαλα . Τελος παντων σημασια εχει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα.....

----------


## antonis556

Τα ping ηρθαν στα συγκαλα τους 00:48 ακριβως .....

----------


## intech

Τώρα όλα καλά.

----------


## suffo

Μπα και σήμερα τα ίδια εδώ

----------


## antonis556

> Μπα και σήμερα τα ίδια εδώ


Οταν λες τα ιδια , εννοεις τα ιδια χαλια?  :Razz:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Είναι υπαρκτό εδώ και λίγες ημέρες πρόβλημα με ανεβασμένα pings τις ώρες αιχμής.
Αυτό εμφανίζεται τις καθημερινές από τις 7-11 το βράδυ και τα ΣΚ απο το μεσημέρι και μετά. Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στο browsing παρά μόνο στα pings. Τα downloads βρίσκονται στο 70-80% του μάξιμουμ τις συγκεκριμένες ώρες.

Τις υπόλοιπες ώρες τις ημέρας είναι στα γνωστά νούμερα. 50-60 στην Δ. Ευρώπη, 80-100 με Α. Ευρώπη, 150-160 με USA East και 220-230 με USA West.

Να σημειώσω ότι η άνοδος των pings εμφανίζεται μόνο στα links της OTEGlobe, για αυτό το λόγο αναμένεται η ενεργοποίηση νέου link τις επόμενες ημέρες  :Smile:  Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η ενεργοποίηση του θα γίνει σύντομα ώστε σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα να διορθωθεί αυτό το μικρό προβληματάκι που παρουσιάστηκε για πρώτη φορά μετά από ένα χρόνο και είναι αποτέλεσμα των νέων ενεργοποιήσεων το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## antonis556

Οταν λες νεου link . Τι ενοεις?

----------


## vaggoulas

> Οταν λες νεου link . Τι ενοεις?


Εννοεί ότι θα μπει νέο κύκλωμα με το εξωτερικό και θα αυξηθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο η διασύνδεση της On προς τα έξω.

----------


## tsakman

> Εννοεί ότι θα μπει νέο κύκλωμα με το εξωτερικό και θα αυξηθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο η διασύνδεση της On προς τα έξω.


extra 1 Gbps bandwidth

----------


## antonis556

Τελεια !!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis556

Ελπιζω αυτο να γινει γρηγορα !

----------


## antonis556

Fanboysgotohell γνωριζεις ποτε θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση αυτου του νεου link ?

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Fanboysgotohell γνωριζεις ποτε θα γινει η ενεργοποιηση αυτου του νεου link ?


Όχι ακριβώς, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι παίρνει τουλάχιστον δύο εβδομάδες για να ενεργοποιηθεί. Και πάλι αυτό δεν ειναι δεσμευτικό.

P.S. Πάντως πάει λίγο καλύτερα τις δύο τελευταίες ημέρες.

----------


## antonis556

Οτι παει καλυτερα το εχω παρατηρησει και εγω . Πιστευω να ειδες την OTEGLOBE που εκανε συμφωνια με την Αλβανια . Η ΟΝ χρησιμοποιει αυτο τον κομβο?

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Οτι παει καλυτερα το εχω παρατηρησει και εγω . Πιστευω να ειδες την OTEGLOBE που εκανε συμφωνια με την Αλβανια . Η ΟΝ χρησιμοποιει αυτο τον κομβο?


Όχι βρε τι να τον κάνει;;; H ON "βλέπει" μέσω της OTEGlobe τα κέντρα ανταλλαγής κίνησης internet (τα αντίστοιχα GR-IX) του Λονδίνου, Φρανκφούρτης και Άμστερνταμ. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που έχει άριστα ping προς τους περισσότερους servers που φιλοξενούνται στην Ευρώπη. Άλλωστε κάθε σοβαρή εταιρεία hosting στην Ευρώπη έχει απευθείας 10Gbit σύνδεση με τουλάχιστον ένα από τα παραπάνω κέντρα.

Προσωπικά, OTEGlobe = εγγύηση. Ευτυχώς που εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεν συνεργάζεται πλεον με Tinet (tiscali).

----------


## antonis556

Τωρα περιμενουμε την ενεργοποιηση του νεου link . Tιποτε αλλο ....  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Καταπληκτικα , τωρα τα pings πανε στα υψη απο τις 4.20 το μεσημερι ..... ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ

----------


## antonis556

Πω , τι εχει γινει τον τελευταιο καιρο? Ειναι τραγικα τα πραγματα ! Αν δεν φτιαξει η κατασταση με κοβω για ΟΤΕ ... Θελω να ελπισω πως αυτο που ειπε ο Fanboysgotohell θα γινει γρηγορα και θα φτιαξει την κατασταση .

----------


## antonis556

Αυτη τη στιγμη πως ειναι τα pings σας? Στα υψη ε?

----------


## Lagman

> Αυτη τη στιγμη πως ειναι τα pings σας? Στα υψη ε?


Δώσε καμια ip να κάνουμε σύγκριση με forthnet Αθήνα...

----------


## antonis556

85.190.9.195
85.190.38.115
85.190.38.117

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

85.190.38.115
85.190.38.117

----------


## Lagman

> 85.190.9.195
> 85.190.38.115
> 85.190.38.117
> 
> ........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 85.190.38.115
> 85.190.38.117




Off Topic


		για ρίξε μια ματιά http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=50

----------


## intech

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Πάνω απο 120ms διαφορά στε πάντα πλην Ελλάδας.

----------


## antonis556

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		για ρίξε μια ματιά http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=50


Χαλια ..... Περιμενω πως και πως να επιλυθει το προβλημα . Το αστειο ειναι πως οταν ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο στην ΟΝ να ρωτησω τι γινεται επεσα σε ασχετο και μου λεει περιμενετε σας παρακαλω και περιμενα 15 λεπτα για απαντηση , για να μου πει οτι εδω στην εταιρεια ολα καλα ειναι . Εχε χαρη που δν ηθελα να τσακωθω και δν μιλησα . Στην εταιρεια λογικο να μην εχουν προβλημα .....

----------


## intech

Πριν απο 5 λεπτά , τα pings ......,, 62ms με Φρανκφούρτη!!!!!!!!!!!!
8 με ΟΝ...
62 με 129 στην Ευρώπη.
Για δοκιμάστε, ....

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=303634&page=9

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τώρα Frankfurt 58 !!!!!


βέβαια ...

----------


## LefterisK

```
Tracing route to 85.190.9.195 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.84
  4    31 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    19 ms    17 ms    15 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    60 ms    61 ms    59 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    50 ms    49 ms    49 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    50 ms    51 ms    51 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
  9    92 ms    73 ms    64 ms  85.190.9.195
```



```
Pinging 85.190.9.195 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=120
Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=120
Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=120
Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=120

Ping statistics for 85.190.9.195:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 50ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 50ms
```

Κάτι καλό κάνανε...  :Smile:

----------


## intech

Πάει πολύ καλά τώρα!!!!!
Δεν εχω ποτέ δεί ΠΟΤΕ!  !!!! τέτοια pings...!!!!!!!!!!! :One thumb up: 
........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πάει πολύ καλά τώρα!!!!!
> 
> 
> Δεν εχω ποτέ δεί ΠΟΤΕ! !!!! τέτοια pings...!!!!!!!!!!!


 Τι να πώ....???????????

----------


## nothing

αυτα απο εμενα....

----------


## antonis556

> ```
> Tracing route to 85.190.9.195 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.84
>   4    31 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
>   5    19 ms    17 ms    15 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
> .3.245]
> ...


Οντως κατι κανανε . Ειναι η δευτερη φορα που βλεπω κατι τετοιο.

----------


## PeterPANayotisu

Καλησπέρα σ'όλους! Θα ποστάρω και γω τα δικά μου "πινγκς" αλλά όποιος θέλει και μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει και στα παρακάτω μετά, ασχέτα με του θέματος εδώ.

*>Αρχικά ένα στο google:*
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.43.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.1]
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 25 ms 25 ms 24 ms 91.132.2.98
4 36 ms 25 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.170
5 25 ms 25 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.129
6 29 ms 26 ms 43 ms gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
7 68 ms 68 ms 68 ms 62.75.4.245
8 76 ms 75 ms 76 ms 62.75.4.214
9 155 ms 88 ms 88 ms 74.125.50.113
10 88 ms 88 ms 88 ms 209.85.255.176
11 94 ms 95 ms 95 ms 216.239.48.11
12 99 ms 99 ms 99 ms 216.239.48.5
13 100 ms 99 ms 99 ms 64.233.174.53
14 100 ms 100 ms 103 ms 209.85.250.5
15 99 ms 99 ms 99 ms bw-in-f147.1e100.net [74.125.43.147]

Trace complete.

*>Κατόπιν στον "αχιλλέα":*
Pinging achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=58
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=58
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=58
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 25ms, Maximum = 26ms, Average = 25ms

Tracing route to achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.1]
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 24 ms 24 ms 24 ms 91.132.2.118
4 25 ms 24 ms 25 ms grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
5 44 ms 25 ms 24 ms koletti1-to-eie2.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.4
5]
6 25 ms 26 ms 25 ms clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.g
rnet.gr [194.177.209.118]
7 25 ms 25 ms 25 ms achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]

Trace complete.

*Και μετά ξανά μια στη google:*
Tracing route to www.google.com [209.85.129.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.1]
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 25 ms 24 ms 24 ms 91.132.2.98
4 24 ms 25 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.170
5 25 ms 25 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.129
6 26 ms 25 ms 25 ms gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
7 70 ms 70 ms 69 ms 62.75.4.129
8 76 ms 76 ms 75 ms 62.75.4.214
9 109 ms 88 ms 88 ms 74.125.50.113
10 88 ms 99 ms 88 ms 209.85.255.176
11 88 ms 88 ms 88 ms 72.14.232.167
12 99 ms 87 ms 89 ms 72.14.239.174
13 89 ms 89 ms 89 ms www.l.google.com [209.85.129.147]

Trace complete.

Pinging www.google.com [209.85.129.147] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.85.129.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 88ms, Maximum = 89ms, Average = 88ms

Γιατί 2 φορές στη google θα μου πείτε? Επειδή το πρώτο που έκανα μου φάνηκε "κάπως" και είπα να ξανκάνω άλλο ένα να συγκρίνετε και οι υπόλοιποι. Το θέμα είναι ότι είδα αυτά που λέτε και σεις εδώ τις τελευταίες μέρες και είπα να δοκιμάσω και τώρα που πήγε 7 το απόγευμα. (τα προηγούμενα ήταν το μεσημεράκι)

Το λοιπόν:
Tracing route to 85.190.9.195 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.1]
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 24 ms 24 ms 24 ms 91.132.2.98
4 24 ms 24 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.170
5 25 ms 25 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.129
6 70 ms 68 ms 69 ms gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
7 105 ms 102 ms 98 ms 62.75.4.245
8 103 ms 107 ms 109 ms 62.75.4.150
9 107 ms 106 ms 103 ms decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
10 112 ms 111 ms 105 ms 85.190.9.195

Trace complete.

Pinging 85.190.9.195 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=119ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.9.195: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=119

Ping statistics for 85.190.9.195:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 122ms, Average = 117ms

και μετά:
Tracing route to www.google.com [74.125.43.105]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.1]
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 25 ms 25 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.106
4 24 ms 24 ms 25 ms 91.132.2.170
5 26 ms 25 ms 57 ms 91.132.2.129
6 77 ms 81 ms 82 ms gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
7 71 ms 70 ms 69 ms 62.75.4.129
8 122 ms 121 ms 115 ms 62.75.4.150
9 87 ms 87 ms 98 ms 74.125.50.113
10 87 ms 87 ms 87 ms 209.85.255.176
11 93 ms 94 ms 115 ms 216.239.48.11
12 98 ms 97 ms 98 ms 216.239.48.5
13 98 ms 104 ms 97 ms 64.233.174.29
14 103 ms 98 ms 105 ms 209.85.255.245
15 98 ms 98 ms 98 ms www.l.google.com [74.125.43.105]

Trace complete.

Pinging www.google.com [74.125.43.105] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.43.105: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.105: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.105: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.105: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 98ms, Maximum = 98ms, Average = 98ms

Ιδέα μου είναι ή όντως είναι αρκετά υψηλά?!  :Thinking: 
Συγγνώμη για την έκταση, αλλά έχω κάτι "ψηλο-χοντρό" προβλήματα και ξεκινώντας από εδώ είπα να δω τι συμβαίνει ή απλά είναι ιδέα μου ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.
(τα ασχέτου θέματος, στο επόμενο μιας που η έκταση εδώ είναι ήδη μεγάλη)

----------


## antonis556

Οσο ελεινο και τραγικο αν σας φαινεται , ναι , αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στo 200+ ping..... Amazing !

----------


## PeterPANayotisu

ώραια δέσαμε...200+ ο ένας, 100+ εγώ /μόνο στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ μέσα 30αρια και άμα/ ...μου φένεται θα ανεβάσω τη ταχύτητα εκεί που ήταν (δε πα να χάνω συγχρονισμό 5 φορές την ημέρα) και στο χρόνο πάνω τέλος με την OFF.

----------


## intech

Δεν καταλαβαίνω..
εδω όλα οκ ..

Φρανκφούρτη και Παρισι 57ms !!!!!
Λονδίνο 120 !

Τί γίνεται?..

 

 

 


Με Iptv ανοιχτή.

Νεα Υόρκη 151,

----------


## baskon

Εμενα παντως η ολη φαση με τα ping μου θυμιζει την αντιστοιχει κατασταση παλιοτερα με Φορθνετ και Hol..
Δε μπουκωσαν ξαφνικα..
Ειχαν ξεκινησει καποιες λιγες ωρες να εχουν αυξημενα ping και μετα απο λιγο καιρο μολις μπηκαν και αλλοι συνδρομητες τσακ νατο το γενικο συρσιμο..
Μακαρι να μην γινει ετσι και στην Ον..
Μακαρι να κανουν καμια αναβαθμιση πρωτου μπουκωσει το συμπαν..
Και φυσικα το ποτε και αν θα γινει αυτο εξαρταται και απο τη ροη νεων συνδρομητων σε αυτη..
Εγω παντως ψηνομουν να ερθω στην Ον ,αλλα πλεον οχι και τοσο..Θα περιμενω να δω τι θα γινει τους επομενους 2-3 μηνες..

----------


## antonis556

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω..
> εδω όλα οκ ..
> 
> Φρανκφούρτη και Παρισι 57ms !!!!!
> Λονδίνο 120 !
> 
> Τί γίνεται?..
> 
>  
> ...


Φιλε intech 00.56 που κανεις εσυ τα pings και tracerts τα ping ειναι φυσιολογικα . Εμεις μιλαμε για την περιοδο 19.00-23.00 ....

----------


## nothing

δυστυχως θα λειπω εκεινες τις ωρες να εκανα ξανα να εβλεπα και στη δικια μου γραμμη τι γινεται...

παντως ειναι σχεδον απιθανο να ειναι του δικτυου δε περιπτωση που κανουμε ιδιες ωρες προς εξωτερικο και εχετε μεγαλη διαφορα...

βεβαια καλο θα ηταν για σας που σας ενδιαφερουν τοσο να μας πει ο φιλτατος που γνωριζει αν ενεργοποιηθηκε το λινκ ή οχι ωστε να ξερουμε αν θα συνεχισει να ειναι ετσι ή θα διορθωθει συντομα...
παντως γενικα εμενα μου φαινεται αρκετα γρηγορη αλλα φυσικα δε παιζω games οποτε δε μπορω να καταλαβω μικρες διαφορουλες...

----------


## cmaniac

Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν μπορω να σας το επιβεβαιωσω με Screenshots, αλλα σε φιλο με γραμμη που κλειδωνει στα 20Mb/s και fast path εχω σε aix και gr-ix ping 7-8ms σε WiFi b mode...

----------


## antonis556

> δυστυχως θα λειπω εκεινες τις ωρες να εκανα ξανα να εβλεπα και στη δικια μου γραμμη τι γινεται...
> 
> παντως ειναι σχεδον απιθανο να ειναι του δικτυου δε περιπτωση που κανουμε ιδιες ωρες προς εξωτερικο και εχετε μεγαλη διαφορα...
> 
> βεβαια καλο θα ηταν για σας που σας ενδιαφερουν τοσο να μας πει ο φιλτατος που γνωριζει αν ενεργοποιηθηκε το λινκ ή οχι ωστε να ξερουμε αν θα συνεχισει να ειναι ετσι ή θα διορθωθει συντομα...
> παντως γενικα εμενα μου φαινεται αρκετα γρηγορη αλλα φυσικα δε παιζω games οποτε δε μπορω να καταλαβω μικρες διαφορουλες...


Οπως ειπες η μονη λυση ειναι να περιμενουμε την ενεργοποιηση του νεου λινκ . Απο εκει και περα "δυστυχως" δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι .....  :Sad:

----------


## antonis556

Σημερα Κυριακη και ωρα 13.14 το συστημα ηδη αρχιζει να laggarei . Ελεος δηλαδη . Απο τη 1 το μεσημερι ? Ο χριστος και η παναγια . Τα ping 90+

----------


## nothing

δωσε μου ip να δοκιμασω και εγω για να δουμε...

----------


## antonis556

85.190.38.115
212.224.64.243 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 85.190.38.115

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 85.190.38.115 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms    39 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6   142 ms   140 ms   143 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7   178 ms   180 ms   180 ms  62.75.4.129
  8   170 ms   170 ms   171 ms  62.75.4.214
  9   195 ms   188 ms   189 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 10   138 ms   140 ms   137 ms  so-0-3-0.pr1.k13.ams.nl.eurotransit.net [82.96.8
9.233]
 11   140 ms   134 ms   140 ms  85.190.38.115

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

 (Ο χριστος και η παναγια φευγει με 140 απο την ΟΝ)



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 212.224.64.243

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 212.224.64.243 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30


  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6   137 ms   133 ms   167 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7   179 ms   181 ms   181 ms  62.75.4.129
  8   187 ms   182 ms   184 ms  62.75.4.150
  9   176 ms   185 ms   180 ms  ae1-20ge-decix.first-colo.net [80.81.194.3]
 10   179 ms   176 ms   174 ms  212.224.64.243
```

 (Ελεος)

----------


## nothing

> C:\Documents and Settings\iou>ping 85.190.38.115
> 
> Pinging 85.190.38.115 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=118
> Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=177ms TTL=118
> Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=179ms TTL=118
> Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=118
> 
> ...


απορια : που ειναι αυτοι οι server?

----------


## antonis556

85.190.38.115 [ Ολλανδια (Αμστερνταμ) ]
212.224.64.243 [ Γερμανια (Φρανκφουρτη) ]

Ειναι τραγικη η κατασταση , θελω να παιξω και δεν μπορω .

----------


## nothing

το παρατηρεις και σε αλλους server ή μονο σε αυτους τους 2?

----------


## antonis556

Σε ολους .... (Γερμανια , Αγγλια , Ολλανδια ... ΠΑΝΤΟΥ) , δηλαδη δεν ειναι τοπικο προβλημα . Να προσθεσω οτι το προβλημα αυτο διαγραφει ηδη πορεια 2 εβδομαδων +

----------


## intech

Είναι οντως περίεργο (για  Κυριακή).
Γύρω στις 12, ολα ήταν κανονικά. (57 -72 ms)
Τώρα που δοκιμάζω 120 με 150 ms !!!!!!!!!!

Αλλα πώς ειναι δυνατόν, να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το bandwidth, 
οταν η ταχύτητα μου στο downloading (2.2-2.5 MB/Sec), δεν επηρειάζεται καθόλου!!!!!!!!

----------


## antonis556

> Είναι οντως περίεργο (για  Κυριακή).
> Γύρω στις 12, ολα ήταν κανονικά. (57 -72 ms)
> Τώρα που δοκιμάζω 120 με 150 ms !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Αλλα πώς ειναι δυνατόν, να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το bandwidth, 
> οταν η ταχύτητα μου στο downloading (2.2-2.5 MB/Sec), δεν επηρειάζεται καθόλου!!!!!!!!


Αυτο ακριβως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω και εγω φιλε intech .

Υ.Γ = 11.30 η ωρα και τα ping ακομα να φτιαξουν.

----------


## TearDrop

Θεσσαλονίκη μια χαρά είναι πάντως τα πράγματα.

Pinging 212.224.64.243 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=55
Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=55
Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=55
Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 212.224.64.243:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms

----------


## Lagman

> Θεσσαλονίκη μια χαρά είναι πάντως τα πράγματα.
> 
> Pinging 212.224.64.243 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=55
> Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=55
> Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=55
> Reply from 212.224.64.243: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=55
> 
> Ping statistics for 212.224.64.243:
> ...


Με το που μπήκανε συνδρομητές από Θεσσαλονίκη μπούκωσε το σύμπαν  :Razz:  τι έγινε φύγανε οι "τορεντάκιδες" της forthnet από Θεσσαλονίκη και πήγανε ΟΝ για να κατεβάζουν 24 ώρες το 24ώρο ;  :Whistle:

----------


## billybiros

> Θεσσαλονίκη μια χαρά είναι πάντως τα πράγματα.
> Pinging 212.224.64.243 ....


Μπορούμε να δούμε και κάποιο tracert από κάποιον στην  Θεσσαλονίκη ;

Στην ίδια ip 212.224.64.243

και σε μερικά ακόμα

147.102.222.210
193.92.150.50
203.105.16.18
212.74.114.194
213.144.181.101

----------


## gogos888

Αν είναι να σας έρθουν οι δυσαρεστημένοι της HOL-Forthnet ξεχάστε τα καλά pings  :Whistle:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Με το που μπήκανε συνδρομητές από Θεσσαλονίκη μπούκωσε το σύμπαν  τι έγινε φύγανε οι "τορεντάκιδες" της forthnet από Θεσσαλονίκη και πήγανε ΟΝ για να κατεβάζουν 24 ώρες το 24ώρο ;


Περίπου..  :Razz:  "Μπήκαν" γενικά συνδρομητές.. και οι περισσότεροι με στόχευση το γρήγορο internet και το downloading.

........Auto merged post: fanboysgotohell πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Είναι οντως περίεργο (για  Κυριακή).
> Γύρω στις 12, ολα ήταν κανονικά. (57 -72 ms)
> Τώρα που δοκιμάζω 120 με 150 ms !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Αλλα πώς ειναι δυνατόν, να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το bandwidth, 
> οταν η ταχύτητα μου στο downloading (2.2-2.5 MB/Sec), δεν επηρειάζεται καθόλου!!!!!!!!


Μα οι ώρες αιχμής είναι η ώρες που οι οικιακοί χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερο το internet. Αυτό συμβαίνει βραδυνές ώρες και τα ΣΚ..

Το downloading όντως δεν επηρεάζεται (μέχρι στιγμής) γιατί το μπούκωμα δεν είναι μεγάλο.. Ούτε το browsing έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Επίσης σώζει την κατάσταση ότι είναι ο μοναδικός πάροχος μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ που έχει peering με όλους τους Ελληνικούς παρόχους. Τέλος το link με την GBLX είναι ακόμα σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα.

----------


## tsack

xthes eftase kai ta 300 ms to ftiaxnoun i to xalane...  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Να αναφερω το εξης : Το προβλημα διαγραφει μια πορεια 2 εβδομαδων + . Θελω να ελπισζω οτι κανουν κατι στην εταιρεια και δεν θα το αφησουν ετσι ....

----------


## spiros315

Τα pings τραβάν την ανηφόρα.Πολύ καιρό είχα να δω 200ms σε Γερμανία.Μπουκώσαμε μάλλον λόγω Θεσσαλονικέων.Επρεπε να είχε προνοήσει η εταιρεία αλλά έστω και τώρα πρέπει να το διορθώσει άμεσα.

----------


## antonis556

Η ΟΝ τωρα χρησιμοποιει τα dslam της Vivodi ? Αν ναι , αυτο δεν βοηθαει στο ξεμπουκωμα ? Ενοοω , να γινει αυτο ωστε να  μην ειμαστε πολλοι πανω στο dslam της ΟΝ και να χρησιμοποιυμε και της βιβο .

----------


## intech

Τώρα, τα pings δείχνουν οκ.
Μιά και ειναι η ώρα που ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα, ας το παρακολουθήσουμε.

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 37 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τώρα, τα pings δείχνουν οκ.
> Μιά και ειναι η ώρα που ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα, ας το παρακολουθήσουμε.


Μισή ωρα μετά (τώρα 7 και 40) + 15 με 25 ms παντού....

----------


## antonis556

> Τώρα, τα pings δείχνουν οκ.
> Μιά και ειναι η ώρα που ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα, ας το παρακολουθήσουμε.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 37 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Μισή ωρα μετά (τώρα 7 και 40) + 15 με 25 ms παντού....


Tουλαχιστον δεν ξεπερνουν το 90-100 ping . Ετσι μπορεις να παιξεις τουλαχιστον ... Ας ελπισουμε οτι μεχρι να επιλυθει το προβλημα , τα ping θα κυμαινοντα σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.

----------


## intech

> Tουλαχιστον δεν ξεπερνουν το 90-100 ping . Ετσι μπορεις να παιξεις τουλαχιστον ... Ας ελπισουμε οτι μεχρι να επιλυθει το προβλημα , τα ping θα κυμαινοντα σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.


Πάνε χειρότερα φίλε Αντώνη..

 

 

 

 

 

+ Αλλα 20 ...

----------


## antonis556

Ωχ.....

----------


## intech

> Ωχ.....


 


Off Topic


		Μου θυμίζει το επαναστατικό...Η ζωή τραβάει την ανηφόρα.. :Very Happy: 



Για να είμαι δίκαιος, η Ον παραμένει συνολικά καλύτερη , αλλά  κάποιες ώρες υστερεί μόνο στα pings, απο τον οτε.

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 19 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

8 και 30

Καλύτερα απο εχθές, εχουν μείνει στα περίπου + 30, απο το κανονικό..

----------


## Lagman

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μου θυμίζει το επαναστατικό...Η ζωή τραβάει την ανηφόρα..
> 
> 
> 
> Για να είμαι δίκαιος, η Ον παραμένει συνολικά καλύτερη , αλλά  κάποιες ώρες υστερεί μόνο στα pings, απο τον οτε.
> 
> ...


Από όμως donwload πετάς....

----------


## intech

> Από όμως donwload πετάς....


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια.
Και επειδή δεν παίζω (πλέον) παιχνίδια τα pings, δεν ειναι πρόβλημα.
Όμως, αν σκέφτομαι μόνο τον εαυτό μου, δεν θα ήμουνα μέλος στο φόρουμ.

και τώρα ... κάτω..


 

 

 

...Αστα...

----------


## tsack

αμα σuνεχισει για καμια βδομαδα ακομα με βλεπω για conn-x

----------


## antonis556

Καντε ping εδω : 85.190.38.115 , 85.190.9.211 , 89.145.98.199



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 85.190.38.115

Γίνεται Ping στο 85.190.38.115 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=118ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=115ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=122ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=119ms TTL=114

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.190.38.115:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 115ms, Μέγιστο = 122ms, Μέσος όρος = 118ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 85.190.9.211

Γίνεται Ping στο 85.190.9.211 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.211: bytes=32 χρόνος=117ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.211: bytes=32 χρόνος=104ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.211: bytes=32 χρόνος=125ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 85.190.9.211: bytes=32 χρόνος=121ms TTL=119

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.190.9.211:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 104ms, Μέγιστο = 125ms, Μέσος όρος = 116ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 89.145.98.199

Γίνεται Ping στο 89.145.98.199 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 89.145.98.199: bytes=32 χρόνος=109ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 89.145.98.199: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 89.145.98.199: bytes=32 χρόνος=96ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 89.145.98.199: bytes=32 χρόνος=84ms TTL=117

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 89.145.98.199:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 84ms, Μέγιστο = 109ms, Μέσος όρος = 98ms
```

----------


## intech

> αμα σuνεχισει για καμια βδομαδα ακομα με βλεπω για conn-x


Δυστυχώς εκεί ειναι πολύ χειρότερα... :Thumb down: 

Αλλά αμα παίζεις online ,μονο 7 με 11, βράδυ.. μάλλον θα δείς βελτίωση.

----------


## antonis556

Τι προβλημα εχει η connx? Και οπως ειπε ο φιλος ο intech , μονο αυτη την ωρα θα δεις διαφορα . Ολες τις αλλες ωρες ειμαστε ΟΚ ...

----------


## Lagman

> Δυστυχώς εκεί ειναι πολύ χειρότερα...
> 
> Αλλά αμα παίζεις online ,μονο 7 με 11, βράδυ.. μάλλον θα δείς βελτίωση.


Οι περισσότεροι στο forum βάζουν με διαφορά πρώτο παροχο τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί είναι χειρότερα ; αιτιολόγησε αυτά που λες  που δεν ισχύουν εκτός και αν αναφέρεσαι σε μία προβληματική περίπτωση...

----------


## antonis556

Εφτιαξαν τα pings ή ειναι ιδεα μου ?



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 48ms, Μέγιστο = 51ms, Μέσος όρος = 49ms
```

Πειτε μου ΝΑΙ ......................  :One thumb up:  :Cool:  :Clap:

----------


## spiros315

> Εφτιαξαν τα pings ή ειναι ιδεα μου ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de
> 
> Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
> 
> ...


Οχι δυστυχώς.120-150 με k-play.de αυτή την ώρα.

----------


## intech

> Οι περισσότεροι στο forum βάζουν με διαφορά πρώτο παροχο τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί είναι χειρότερα ; αιτιολόγησε αυτά που λες που δεν ισχύουν εκτός και αν αναφέρεσαι σε μία προβληματική περίπτωση...


Φίλτατε Lagman,
Το νήμα αναφέρεται στα Pings.
Η ΟΝ ειναι 20 με 30 ms ταχύτερη.
Και το λέω με βεβαιότητα, γιατι έχω και τους 2 παρόχους.
Αλλά τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες, 7 με 11 το βράδυ, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Ναι φίλε antonis556, αυτή την στιγμή ειναι πολύ καλύτερα απο Γερμανία και Γαλλία.

----------


## antonis556

> Οχι δυστυχώς.120-150 με k-play.de αυτή την ώρα.




```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=48ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=52ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 48ms, Μέγιστο = 52ms, Μέσος όρος = 49ms
```

Δεν το νομιζω . Για τσεκαρε . Φαινεται πως οσο περναει η καιρος φτιαχνει η κατασταση ... Αντε να φτιαξει εντελως  :Razz:

----------


## spiros315

Ισως να είμαστε λίγο υπερβολικοί στο θέμα pings όσο σκέφτομαι πως ο αδερφός μου με hol έχει πρόβλημα εδώ και 7 μήνες και σε εμάς διορθώνετε σχετικά γρήγορα.Απλά η ΟΝ έχει τη δυνατότητα να προσελκύσει κόσμο που παίζει online μιας και οι άλλες εταιρίες υποφέρουν στον τομέα αυτό.

----------


## intech

Τώρα 21.23, τα pings σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ,

Η ΟΝ με Γερμανιά , Γαλλία ..αργότερη 5 με 10 ms.
Αλλά με Λονδίνο πάνω απο 30!

----------


## LefterisK

> Τώρα 21.23, τα pings σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ,
> 
> Η ΟΝ με Γερμανιά , Γαλλία ..αργότερη 5 με 10 ms.
> Αλλά με Λονδίνο πάνω απο 30!


Έχεις καμία IP από Λονδίνο? Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις εδώ τα νούμερα που σου βγάζει από Λονδίνο, Γαλλία και Γερμανία ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## intech

> Έχεις καμία IP από Λονδίνο? Επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις εδώ τα νούμερα που σου βγάζει από Λονδίνο, Γαλλία και Γερμανία ο ΟΤΕ?


Pings απο ΟΤΕ, θα εχω πλέον την Δευτέρα, απο το γραφείο, γιατι Σ/Κ κλείνω το remote.

Οσο γιά IP απο λονδίνο, ειναι ευκολο, πχ πριν απο 5 λεπτα (αλλά με ΟΝ)

Pinging www.bbc.net.uk [212.58.251.197] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=117
Ping statistics for 212.58.251.197:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 82ms, Average = 72ms

Ειναι βέβαια λίγο πιο νότια.

212.58.251.197 server location:
Tadworth in United Kingdom

Αλλά και πιο βόρεια

Pinging 80.175.48.194 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.175.48.194: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=116
Reply from 80.175.48.194: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=116
Reply from 80.175.48.194: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=116
Reply from 80.175.48.194: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=116

Ping statistics for 80.175.48.194:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 63ms, Average = 62ms

Bridlington East Riding of Yorkshire, England



20:55 ξανά την ανηφόρα.!! 132 με BBC

----------


## PeterPANayotisu

Εγώ πάντως ρε παιδιά από τις 9 που πήγα να παίξω online (σε απλό game WC3 συγκεκριμένα) είχα απίστευτο lag και συγκεκριμένα in game είχα κοντα στα 300 (με ανοιχτό και το Skype, με κλήση άλλου) και με το που βγηκα, τσέκαρα να δω τι γίνεται και χτύπησε τα 400!
συγκεκριμένα:
Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.43.99] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.43.99: bytes=32 time=454ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.99: bytes=32 time=451ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.99: bytes=32 time=440ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.99: bytes=32 time=444ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.99:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 440ms, Maximum = 454ms, Average = 447ms

Opote leo dn pezei kapoio prob tha yparxei kai meta apo 5leptakia:
Pinging www.bbc.net.uk [212.58.251.197] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=116
Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=116
Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=116
Reply from 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=116

Ping statistics for 212.58.251.197:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 98ms, Maximum = 120ms, Average = 108ms
kai
Pinging www.google.com [74.125.43.103] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.103:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 95ms, Maximum = 96ms, Average = 95ms

Εγώ τώρα τι πρέπει να καταλάβω από όλα αυτα!?!?! Όλά αυτά παρεπιπτόντως ήταν μεταξύ των ωρών 9παρα-10και κάτι.

----------


## Lagman

> Φίλτατε Lagman,
> Το νήμα αναφέρεται στα Pings.
> Η ΟΝ ειναι 20 με 30 ms ταχύτερη.
> Και το λέω με βεβαιότητα, γιατι έχω και τους 2 παρόχους.
> Αλλά τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες, 7 με 11 το βράδυ, υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Ναι φίλε antonis556, αυτή την στιγμή ειναι πολύ καλύτερα απο Γερμανία και Γαλλία.



Ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα είναι καλύτερος από θέμα Ping δεν κάνει ένα μήνα να κάνει αναβάθμιση όπως η On telecoms τώρα. 

όποιος έχει on telecoms και θέλει να ποστάρει εδώ  να κάνουμε σύγκριση 

 * Χρόνοι απόκρισης (ping times) για game servers  * 


Τελευταία βλέπω κόσμο στο counter strike source με On telecoms  να την βρίζει άσχημα.

----------


## intech

> Ο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα είναι καλύτερος από θέμα Ping δεν κάνει ένα μήνα να κάνει αναβάθμιση όπως η On telecoms τώρα. 
> 
> όποιος έχει on telecoms και θέλει να ποστάρει εδώ να κάνουμε σύγκριση 
> 
>  *Χρόνοι απόκρισης (ping times) για game servers* 
> 
> 
> Τελευταία βλέπω κόσμο στο counter strike source με On telecoms να την βρίζει άσχημα.


Εντάξει, ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλύτερος..(οτι πληρώσεις παίρνεις..)
αλλά 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=335216

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!!!

Τώρα τι pings έχεις? 23:25
Προφανώς...("Απογειωμένα").....
Τι να πώ!!!!

----------


## Lagman

> Εντάξει, ο ΟΤΕ είναι καλύτερος..(οτι πληρώσεις παίρνεις..)
> αλλά 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=335216
> 
> ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!!!


Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί λες δυστυχώς.
Στην adsl μπορεί να επηρεάζουν χίλιοι δύο παράγοντες .
Δίνεις link για μία μεμονωμένη περίπτωση.
Ο χρήστης που άνοιξε το θέμα αναφέρει λίγα post ποιο μετά ότι *λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα* με την αλλαγή πόρτας .
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=15



edit : Από ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις πρόβλημα από την πλευρά σου η πρόβλημα μόνο εσύ,αν είχε ο ΟΤΕ πρόβλημα πίστεψε με ένα σωρό καμένοι gamers θα είχανε κάνει post με παράπονα άμεσα.Αυτή την στιγμή δεν είμαι στην γραμμή με connx ,άλλα όπως ανέφερα και σε άλλο thread μέχρι εχθές που έπαιζα Online το απόγευμα μέχρι αργά το βράδυ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα .Περιμένω την συμμετοχή σου στο ανάλογο thread για σύγκριση Ping σε gameservers.

----------


## intech

> Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί λες δυστυχώς.
> Στην adsl μπορεί να επηρεάζουν χίλιοι δύο παράγοντες .
> Δίνεις link για μία μεμονωμένη περίπτωση.
> Ο χρήστης που άνοιξε το θέμα αναφέρει λίγα post ποιο μετά ότι *λύθηκαν τα προβλήματα* με την αλλαγή πόρτας .
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=15
> 
> 
> 
> edit : Από ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις πρόβλημα από την πλευρά σου η πρόβλημα μόνο εσύ,αν είχε ο ΟΤΕ πρόβλημα πίστεψε με ένα σωρό καμένοι gamers θα είχανε κάνει post με παράπονα άμεσα.Αυτή την στιγμή δεν είμαι στην γραμμή με connx ,άλλα όπως ανέφερα και σε άλλο thread μέχρι εχθές που έπαιζα Online το απόγευμα μέχρι αργά το βράδυ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα .Περιμένω την συμμετοχή σου στο ανάλογο thread για σύγκριση Ping σε gameservers.


 
Συγνώμη, εχεις Δίκαιο.
Νάσε πάντα καλά.
Εσφαλα. :One thumb up: 
ΟΤΕ UBER ALLES.

Μετά το edit σου.

οκ θα κάνω ότι είναι δυνατόν.
Σε Σέβομαι , δεν αντιδικώ μαζί σου.

----------


## antonis556

Απο οτι φαινεται η ΟΝ δεν λεει να ασχοληθει με το θεμα pings . Η ολη κατασταση ειναι τωρα 1 μηνα .... ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη . Μηπως να βρισκουμε εναλλακτικες? Τα πραγματα σαφως ειναι καπως καλυτερα , αλλα ....

----------


## intech

> Απο οτι φαινεται η ΟΝ δεν λεει να ασχοληθει με το θεμα pings . Η ολη κατασταση ειναι τωρα 1 μηνα .... ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη . Μηπως να βρισκουμε εναλλακτικες? Τα πραγματα σαφως ειναι καπως καλυτερα , αλλα ....


Όποιος διαβάσει λίγο τα σχετικά νήματα Ολων τών παρόχων, στο Φόρουμ, 
ευκολα Θά διαπιστώσει, ότι, *συμβαίνει ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*.
*Τίς ιδιες ώρες!!!!*
Σίγουρα κάτι Φταίει, *ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ?*

Δέν νομίζω οτι φταίνε  οι πάροχοι, περισσότερα την Δευτέρα βράδυ, αφού μιλήσω με όσους μπορώ.

----------


## NexusGS

Τώρα πάντως σέρνετε ελλεινά, αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα με International Link όπως μου είπαν...Άρα false alarm :P

----------


## intech

> Τώρα πάντως σέρνετε ελλεινά, αλλά υπάρχει πρόβλημα με International Link όπως μου είπαν...Άρα false alarm :P


Μα αυτές τις ώρες,¨"σέρνονται όλοι".
Πώς είναι δυνατόν? :Thumb down:

----------


## antonis556

> Μα αυτές τις ώρες,¨"σέρνονται όλοι".
> Πώς είναι δυνατόν?


Ακομα και ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## intech

> Ακομα και ο ΟΤΕ?


Διάβασε στο Φόρουμ.

----------


## Lagman

> Διάβασε στο Φόρουμ.


Έχεις κάποιο server που προτιμάς να δοκιμάσω από την γραμμή μου connx ;

........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα αυτές τις ώρες,¨"σέρνονται όλοι".
> Πώς είναι δυνατόν?


αμμα σέρνεσαι εσύ δεν σημαίνει ότι σέρνονται και όλοι .

----------


## antonis556

Lagman για δοκιμασε εδω : 85.190.38.115 , 85.190.9.195 , www.k-play.de 

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Lagman

> Lagman για δοκιμασε εδω : 85.190.38.115 , 85.190.9.195 , www.k-play.de 
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Ping statistics for 85.190.38.115:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 65ms, Average = 64ms


Ping statistics for 85.190.9.195:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 69ms

Ping statistics for 81.3.59.4:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 62ms, Average = 61ms

αυτά πιάνω τώρα από ΑΚ Δάφνης connx  αλλά υπόψιν ότι τρέχω διάφορα ταυτόχρονα που ενδεχομένως να μεγαλώνουν λίγο τους χρόνους μου.

----------


## antonis556

Αυτη τι στιγμη και εγω τα ιδια με σενα εχω . Ας κανουμε δοκιμες κατα τη διαρκεια των ωρων αιχμης !

----------


## spiros315

Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\user>cd..

C:\Documents and Settings>cd..

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=85ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=90ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=84ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 81ms, Μέγιστο = 90ms, Μέσος όρος = 85ms

C:\>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    25 ms    25 ms    25 ms  91.132.2.34
  4    25 ms    25 ms    60 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    27 ms    26 ms    27 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    54 ms    57 ms    58 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7   111 ms   110 ms   107 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    91 ms    90 ms    90 ms  62.75.4.214
  9    89 ms    87 ms    90 ms  decix02.f.ip.nacamar.net [80.81.193.29]
 10    92 ms    94 ms    93 ms  ge-0-1-1.sw01.r203.f.ip.nacamar.net [62.27.25.86
]
 11    86 ms    83 ms    93 ms  kate.krawall.de [81.3.59.4]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\>

----------


## intech

Τωρα όμως

>ping 85.190.38.115
Pinging 85.190.38.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=170ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=118
Ping statistics for 85.190.38.115:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 161ms, Maximum = 170ms, Average = 166ms
tracert 85.190.38.115

Tracing route to 85.190.38.115 over a maximum of 30 hops
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.12
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    66 ms    61 ms    57 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    69 ms    69 ms    68 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    60 ms    59 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.150
8   116 ms   118 ms   117 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
  9   114 ms    63 ms    64 ms  so-0-3-0.pr1.k13.ams.nl.eurotransit.net [82.96.8
9.233]
 10   127 ms   125 ms   126 ms  85.190.38.115
Trace complete.
>tracert 81.3.59.4
Tracing route to kate.krawall.de [81.3.59.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.48
  4    21 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    36 ms    37 ms    36 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    83 ms    83 ms    88 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    90 ms    90 ms    88 ms  62.75.4.150
  8   110 ms   112 ms   109 ms  decix02.f.ip.nacamar.net [80.81.193.29]
  9   123 ms   125 ms   126 ms  ge-0-1-1.sw01.r203.f.ip.nacamar.net [62.27.25.86
]
 10   108 ms   110 ms   114 ms  kate.krawall.de [81.3.59.4]
Trace complete.

Εκει είναι ο γρίφος, κάποιος με 4νετ, μήπως μπορει να κάνει ενα tracert?

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έχεις κάποιο server που προτιμάς να δοκιμάσω από την γραμμή μου connx ;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Lagman πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> αμμα σέρνεσαι εσύ δεν σημαίνει ότι σέρνονται και όλοι .


Φίλε Lagman, έχεις δίκαιο. :One thumb up: 

Ο Οτε παρουσιάζει τα λιγότερα προβλήματa στα pings, 
Οι υπόλοιποι εχουν τά ιδια προβλήματα.
Δεν οφείλεται στους Παρόχους
Το έψαξα και είναι έτσι.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πώ περισότερα.

----------


## antonis556

Καλα οκ , το χ...ε  τελειως το θεμα , δηλαδη τα ping 150+ απο τις 5? Ελεος δηλαδη , και τωρα εμεις οι gamers απο τις 5-12 τι θα κανουμε?.....

----------


## Derekian

500-600ms σήμερα στο WoW από το μεσημέρι. Τι καλά.......

----------


## intech

Τώρα δείχνουν να στρώνουν.
Time shifting pings  :Very Happy: 
Γιατί σήμερα το πρόβλήμα ξεκίνησε νωρίτερα.

----------


## Lagman

> Τώρα δείχνουν να στρώνουν.
> Time shifting pings 
> Γιατί σήμερα το πρόβλήμα ξεκίνησε νωρίτερα.



Σας ανέβασα στατιστικά να δείτε ότι δεν έχει μπουκώσει η OTEGLOBE και ούτε κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει ο ΟΤΕ. Υπάρχει και site της OTEGLOBE που δείχνει στατιστικά .
Δείτε διαφορά στον ΟΤΕ όλα μια ευθεία τα γραφήματα όλες τις ώρες. 

Έχω κάνει αρκετά συγκριτικά  όσον αφορά το Ping και τους παρόχους...

----------


## intech

> Σας ανέβασα στατιστικά να δείτε ότι δεν έχει μπουκώσει η OTEGLOBE και ούτε κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει ο ΟΤΕ. Υπάρχει και site της OTEGLOBE που δείχνει στατιστικά .
> Δείτε διαφορά στον ΟΤΕ όλα μια ευθεία τα γραφήματα όλες τις ώρες. 
> 
> Έχω κάνει αρκετά συγκριτικά όσον αφορά το Ping και τους παρόχους...


Φίλε Lagman Συμφωνώ. :One thumb up: 
Δεν Φταίει η OTEGLOBE .
Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.
Το γνωρίζω. 
Ως αναφορά την ΟΝ, το νέο link με OTEGLOBE  , θα βοηθήσει, αλλά αν δεν επιλυθεί, αυτό που έχει δημιουργήσει το πρόβλημα και επηρειάζει κυρίως τους ενναλακτικούς και δευτερευόντως τον ΟΤΕ, δεν μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος.

----------


## spiros315

Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=521ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=507ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=515ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=515ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 507ms, Μέγιστο = 521ms, Μέσος όρος = 514ms
Ημαρτον.Χειρότερα και από hol.Ευτυχώς έριξε 4αρα η ομαδάρα μου γιατί για να χαρούμε με κανα online game το ξεχνάμε. :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Φίλε Lagman Συμφωνώ.
> Δεν Φταίει η OTEGLOBE .
> Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.
> Το γνωρίζω. 
> Ως αναφορά την ΟΝ, το νέο link με OTEGLOBE  , θα βοηθήσει, αλλά αν δεν επιλυθεί, αυτό που έχει δημιουργήσει το πρόβλημα και επηρειάζει κυρίως τους ενναλακτικούς και δευτερευόντως τον ΟΤΕ, δεν μπορώ να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος.


Huh?

Και ποιο είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα? Και γιατί δε το λες?

----------


## intech

> Huh?
> 
> Και ποιο είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα? Και γιατί δε το λες?


Δεσμεύομαι , απλά. :Very Happy: 

Δέν είναι της ΟΝ.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεσμεύομαι , απλά.
> 
> Δέν είναι της ΟΝ.


PM δεσμεύεσαι επίσης?  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## intech

> PM δεσμεύεσαι επίσης?




Off Topic



Στείλε PM με to email σου.
Πολύ λιγα θα σου πώ, χωρίς πολλές λεπτομέρειες, 
και στοιχεία, αλλά θα σου εξηγήσω το πρόβλημα.



Lagman εχεις PM'S

----------


## tsack

250ms ... νομιζω οτι χειροτερευει

----------


## intech

> 250ms ... νομιζω οτι χειροτερευει


Ναί δυστυχώς.

>ping www.pafnet.de
Pinging www.pafnet.de [85.10.246.82] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 85.10.246.82:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 71ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 72ms
>ping www.bbc.co.uk
Pinging www.bbc.net.uk [212.58.253.68] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 212.58.253.68: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.253.68: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.253.68: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=117
Reply from 212.58.253.68: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=117
Ping statistics for 212.58.253.68:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 86ms, Maximum = 96ms, Average = 92ms
>ping www.facebook.com

Pinging www.facebook.com [69.63.187.17] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=202ms TTL=243
Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=215ms TTL=243
Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=221ms TTL=243
Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=225ms TTL=243
Ping statistics for 69.63.187.17:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 202ms, Maximum = 225ms, Average = 215ms
>ping www.pafnet.de
Pinging www.pafnet.de [85.10.246.82] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=148ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=139ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 85.10.246.82:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 128ms, Maximum = 148ms, Average = 138ms
>ping www.pafnet.de
Pinging www.pafnet.de [85.10.246.82] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=198ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=210ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=209ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=203ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 85.10.246.82:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 198ms, Maximum = 210ms, Average = 205ms :Thumb down:

----------


## spiros315

Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.bbc.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο www.bbc.net.uk [212.58.251.197] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 χρόνος=550ms TTL=115
Απάντηση από: 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 χρόνος=525ms TTL=115
Απάντηση από: 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 χρόνος=516ms TTL=115
Απάντηση από: 212.58.251.197: bytes=32 χρόνος=537ms TTL=115

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 212.58.251.197:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 516ms, Μέγιστο = 550ms, Μέσος όρος = 532ms

Εδώ κοίτα χάλια.Intech γιατί έχουμε τόση διαφορά προς bbc;Δεν θα έπρεπε και εγώ να πάιζω κοντά στα 250ms;

----------


## antonis556

> Εδώ κοίτα χάλια.Intech γιατί έχουμε τόση διαφορά προς bbc;Δεν θα έπρεπε και εγώ να πάιζω κοντά στα 250ms;




```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping bbc.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο bbc.co.uk [212.58.224.138] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=150ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=142ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=146ms TTL=119
Απάντηση από: 212.58.224.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=146ms TTL=119

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 212.58.224.138:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 142ms, Μέγιστο = 150ms, Μέσος όρος = 146ms
```

----------


## tsack

Δεν ειναι σε ολες τις εταιριες ετσι...Ειμαι ο μονος που εχω 150+ απο της 7 μεχρι της 11μιση περιπου οι υπολιπες εταιριες εκτος απο forthnet  εχουν 60-70 σε Linemax  server (Απο Γερμανια)

----------


## intech

> Δεν ειναι σε ολες τις εταιριες ετσι...Ειμαι ο μονος που εχω 150+ απο της 7 μεχρι της 11μιση περιπου οι υπολιπες εταιριες εκτος απο forthnet εχουν 60-70 σε Linemax server (Απο Γερμανια)


Γιά ρώτα γνωστούς σου, σε Hol και Tellas. :Cool:

----------


## antonis556

Παιδες καλησπερα . Αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι γενικοτερα στο gaming (Call of Duty 2) οπως βλεπω μεσα , γιατι παιζω με ελληνες , ειμαι ο μονος που τα βραδια εχει 200+ ping . Επειδη εχω ρωτησει ατομα , εχουν και forthnet , hol , tellas και το μεγιστο ping που μπορει να εχουν ειναι 100-130 . Εμεις της ΟΝ γιατι τοσο πανω ? Αυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ...

----------


## spiros315

Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή.Επίκειται καμία αναβάθμιση ή πάμε για άλλες πολιτείες;

----------


## spiros315

Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 80ms, Μέγιστο = 80ms, Μέσος όρος = 80ms

Θαύμα έγινε; :Smile:

----------


## johnson

> Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
> (C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de
> 
> Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
> 
> Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
> Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
> ...


Γιατί θαύμα; 80ms ping για την On δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο + περάσανε οι δύσκολες ώρες.

----------


## Spoon

500 ms ping σε UK servers αυτή τη στιγμή. Γνωρίζει κανείς τελικά σε τι οφείλεται αυτό με τα άθλια pings κάθε απόγευμα, ή να τους πάρω κανένα τηλ. και να αρχίσω τις χριστοπαναγίες;

----------


## tsack

> 500 ms ping σε UK servers αυτή τη στιγμή. Γνωρίζει κανείς τελικά σε τι οφείλεται αυτό με τα άθλια pings κάθε απόγευμα, ή να τους πάρω κανένα τηλ. και να αρχίσω τις χριστοπαναγίες;


κανε το δευτερο σε παρακαλω

----------


## DiM

Αρχίστε να κάνετε κανα δυο trace καθημερινά από τις 18:00 μέχρι τις 23:00  κάποιοι που μπορείτε και έχετε όρεξη για να μπορέσετε να βγάλετε συμπέρασμα τι γίνετε. 

Αλλα trace όχι ping για να φαίνονται ποιοι είναι fast path και ποιοι interleave.  :Smile: 

Δοκιμάστε το *www.k-play.de* και το *www.multiplay.co.uk*

Έπειτα μην ξεχάσετε να μοιραστείτε τα αποτελέσματα του trace με όλους μας  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

OMG .... Τωρα το ειδα . Τι ping ειναι αυτα? 500minimum - 700maximum (standard)..... ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣ!

----------


## suffo

Τα ίδια και εδώ, αυτό θα πει δεν παίζονται. Έχουμε να παίξουμε online από πέρυσι πια.
Καμιά μείωση τιμών για την μείωση υπηρεσιών θα δούμε όμως;

Έχε χάρη που οι ντομάτες δεν είναι της εποχής και είναι ακριβές.

----------


## antonis556

Οχι και απο περσι . Εγω απλα εχω να παιξω online game το πολυ εναμισι μηνα (για βραδια μιλαμε , μεσημερια παιζω κανονικα 50-60 ping) ... Το κανεις πολυ τραγικο εσυ το θεμα...

----------


## suffo

Ενάμισι μήνα πριν δεν είναι 2009? Ή έχουν παραπάνω μέρες τώρα οι μήνες?  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Ε ενταξει . Απλα ειπες ενα χρονο και νομιζα 365 μερες  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Σκοτωθηκαν πολυ να το φτιαξουν............. :Thumb down:

----------


## spiros315

Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    25 ms    26 ms    25 ms  91.132.2.34
  4    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    26 ms    26 ms    27 ms  91.132.2.129
  6   114 ms   115 ms   115 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7   166 ms   169 ms   168 ms  62.75.4.245
  8   176 ms   181 ms   188 ms  62.75.4.214
  9   199 ms   205 ms   196 ms  decix02.f.ip.nacamar.net [80.81.193.29]
 10   184 ms   179 ms   178 ms  ge-0-1-1.sw01.r203.f.ip.nacamar.net [62.27.25.86
]
 11   181 ms   180 ms   181 ms  kate.krawall.de [81.3.59.4]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

Χάλια μαύρα.Θα κάνω υπομονή μία εβδομάδα.Μετά ciao bambina.

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια , να πουμε οτι το ιδιο προβλημα εχουν ολοι οι παροχοι , ακομα και ο ΟΤΕ ... Προσωπικα , φιλος εδω στο Α/Κ Κερατσινιου με 4 γραμμη εχει 100-130 ping ..... Μακαρι ομως να διορθωθει.....

----------


## Lagman

> κανε το δευτερο σε παρακαλω


Για κάποιο λόγο δουλεύεις στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο , εσύ τι φταις να ακούσεις χριστοπαναγίες ;  στο χέρι σου είναι να το φτιάξεις ;

Οι άνθρωποι που μιλάμε σε όλους τους παρόχους έχουν την λιγότερη ευθύνη , τα μπινελίκια πρέπει να τα ακούνε οι managers...

----------


## antonis556

> Για κάποιο λόγο δουλεύεις στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο , εσύ τι φταις να ακούσεις χριστοπαναγίες ;  στο χέρι σου είναι να το φτιάξεις ;
> 
> Οι άνθρωποι που μιλάμε σε όλους τους παρόχους έχουν την λιγότερη ευθύνη , τα μπινελίκια πρέπει να τα ακούνε οι managers...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο . Δυστυχως αυτοι τρωνε τα μπινελικια χωρις να φταινε ....  :Thumb down:

----------


## spiros315

Την τελευταία φορά που πήρα τηλέφωνο την ΟΝ για να διαμαρτυρηθώ για τα pings ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου είπε για τα φίλτρα του σπιτιού,τις πρίζες και όλα αυτά τα γνωστά.Δεν φταίνε αυτοί αλλά καλό θα είναι να μας λένε την αλήθεια που είναι η ελλειπής διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και να μην μας υποτιμούν τόσο.Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα θα διορθωθεί άμεσα γιατί ούτε την ΟΝ συμφέρει η τωρινή κατάσταση τις ώρες αιχμής.

----------


## billybiros

> Την τελευταία φορά που πήρα τηλέφωνο την ΟΝ για να διαμαρτυρηθώ για τα pings...


Τι σου φταίνε ρε οι υπάλληλοι στο C.C.  :Razz: 
Περίμενε να δεις πως θα εξελιχθεί η όλη κατάσταση και πράτεις ανάλογα.
Από ότι βλέπω πάντως και στις άλλες εταιρείας υπάρχει ένα ψιλοθεματάκι με τα pings.

Αυτη την ώρα σε δυο συνδέσεις (η μια On και η άλλη HOL) έχω.

HOL

*Spoiler:*




F:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.2.1
  2    32 ms    32 ms    33 ms  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]
  3    33 ms    33 ms    35 ms  gigaeth04-00-17-12.adr01.ar.hol.gr [62.38.99.41]
  4    35 ms    34 ms    34 ms  tengigaeth00-00-00-02.med00.ccr.hol.gr [62.38.97.25]
  5    35 ms    34 ms    35 ms  212.162.9.42
  6    84 ms    84 ms    84 ms  GigabitEthernet2-0-164.ipcolo1.frankfurt1.level3.net [62.67.38.17]
  7    84 ms    84 ms    84 ms  ae-1-69.edge5.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.13]
  8    84 ms    85 ms    84 ms  xe-7-0-0.core12.f.ip.nacamar.net [195.16.160.22]
  9    85 ms    84 ms    84 ms  ge-0-1-1.sw01.r203.f.ip.nacamar.net [62.27.25.86]
 10    85 ms    84 ms    84 ms  www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.




και On

*Spoiler:*




billy@opensolaris:~$ ping -s www.k-play.de 56 16
PING www.k-play.de: 56 data bytes
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=0. time=74.405 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=1. time=76.667 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=2. time=76.684 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=3. time=74.932 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=4. time=77.435 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=5. time=76.116 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=6. time=73.028 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=7. time=72.994 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=8. time=75.022 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=9. time=78.686 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=10. time=72.383 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=11. time=78.713 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=12. time=74.195 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=13. time=75.062 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=14. time=74.521 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=15. time=73.620 ms

----www.k-play.de PING Statistics----
16 packets transmitted, 16 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip (ms) min/avg/max/stddev = 72.383/75.279/78.713/1.946.




και

*Spoiler:*




billy@opensolaris:~$ traceroute www.k-play.de 40
traceroute to www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 5.270 ms 2.872 ms 5.127 ms
2 * * *
3 91.132.2.46 (91.132.2.46) 27.917 ms 26.011 ms 27.509 ms
4 91.132.2.129 (91.132.2.129) 32.825 ms 52.298 ms 27.361 ms
5 gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net (62.75.3.245) 29.554 ms gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net (62.75.3.137) 27.161 ms 27.780 ms
6 62.75.4.245 (62.75.4.245) 79.492 ms 78.564 ms 77.755 ms
7 62.75.4.214 (62.75.4.214) 70.796 ms 70.063 ms 74.229 ms
8 decix02.f.ip.nacamar.net (80.81.193.29) 72.899 ms 73.316 ms 73.292 ms
9 ge-0-1-1.sw01.r203.f.ip.nacamar.net (62.27.25.86) 70.979 ms 71.150 ms 71.122 ms
10 www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4) 70.179 ms 70.072 ms 69.750 ms




Μου φαίνονται λίγο καλύτερα της On σε σχέση με τη HOL
αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι ώρα αιχμής που έχει το θέμα.

----------


## Lagman

> Τι σου φταίνε ρε οι υπάλληλοι στο C.C. 
> Περίμενε να δεις πως θα εξελιχθεί η όλη κατάσταση και πράτεις ανάλογα.
> Από ότι βλέπω πάντως και στις άλλες εταιρείας υπάρχει ένα ψιλοθεματάκι με τα pings.
> 
> Αυτη την ώρα σε δυο συνδέσεις (η μια On και η άλλη HOL) έχω.
> 
> HOL
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Η forthnet έχει χρόνια τώρα πρόβλημα με τα pings ,τους τελευταίους μήνες βλέπουμε την hol ,παράπονα διάβασα και στο thread της tellas...  μόνο vivodi και netone δε γνωρίζω τι γίνεται ...  κάποτε ήταν μόνο η forthnet τώρα έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα τι γίνεται  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια καλησπερα . Σχετικα με τα pings θελω να πω οτι απο αυτα που βλεπω στο game (Call of Duty 2) ειμαι ο μονος με τοσο μεγαλα ping .... Τωρα δηλαδη ειμαι ο μονος που παιζει με 250ms

----------


## devdok

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.
Σας παραθετω τα αποτελεσματα απο την δικια μοθ γραμμη
Περιοχη Ν.Σμυρνη (Μεγ. Αλεξανδρου και Βυζαντιου κοντα).

Εδω και αρκετο καιρο το router(pirelli) κλειδωνει στα 14 περιπου.
Αυτο δεν με απασχολει και τοσο ομως, οσο το γεγονος οτι εδω και περιπου 1-2 εβδομαδες
τα pings εχουν μεγαλωσει αρκετα και σημειο να μην μπορει να παιζει wow η οικογενεια!
300-400 ms στο wow
250 ms ventrilo




> Pinging www.pafnet.de [85.10.246.82] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=217ms TTL=53
> Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=227ms TTL=53
> Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=213ms TTL=53
> Reply from 85.10.246.82: bytes=32 time=211ms TTL=53
> 
> Ping statistics for 85.10.246.82:
>     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> ...





> Pinging www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 time=214ms TTL=53
> Reply from 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 time=219ms TTL=53
> Reply from 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 time=223ms TTL=53
> Reply from 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=53
> 
> Ping statistics for 81.3.59.4:
>     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> ...





> Pinging www.facebook.com [69.63.187.17] with 32 bytes of data
> 
> Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=308ms TTL=242
> Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=303ms TTL=242
> Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=310ms TTL=242
> Reply from 69.63.187.17: bytes=32 time=302ms TTL=242
> 
> Ping statistics for 69.63.187.17:
>     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> ...





> Tracing route to www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.20
>   4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
>   5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
>   6   163 ms   160 ms   163 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.245]
> ...






> Tracing route to achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.50
>   4     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  grnet.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.1]
>   5    73 ms     6 ms     6 ms  koletti1-to-eie2.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.45]
>   6     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  clientRouter.ntua-primary.athens-3.access-link.grnet.gr [194.177.209.118]
>   7     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]



Τους πηρα τηλ. προχτες, μου ειπαν οτι εχουν καποιο προβλημα με το εξωτερικο.
τους περνω και σημερα μιας και δεν ειδα ασπρη μερα ακομη και μου λενε, οτι η γραμμη σου παει σφαιρα  :Thinking: 

Τι να πει κανεις

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια τωρα προσωπικα ειμαι σε ολους τους server του εξωτερικου 400+ms ..... Εχω αρχισει να πιστευω απο αυτα που βλεπω οτι ειμαστε ο μονος παροχος με τοσο "τοσο" μεγαλο προβλημα....

Υ.Γ.:500+ms

----------


## spiros315

Υπάρχει πλέον σοβαρό πρόβλημα με διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό από ότι φαίνεται.Μια εβδομάδα δίνω εγώ πριν καταλήξω αλλού.

----------


## adok13

παιδια βαραω κατι 400αρες ping με nvidia π.χ.
βασικα τις τελευταιες μερες δεν μπορουσα να παιοξω fifa απτο lag,και μπηκα σαυτο το θεμα να ρωτησω αλλα αποτι βλεπω ολοι το ιδιο προβλημα εχουνε.τωρα τι κανω να κανω για να τους κανω μια καταγγελια και να φυγωαν δεν φτιαξουν την κατασταση.τι αποδηξεις θελω;

----------


## creye

απλα απαραδεκτοι.....ηρθε η ωρα μου παντως, δεσμευση δεν εχω...αλλα κοιταν να βαλουν τις ψηφιακες ευκολιες δωρεαν και περα βρεχει :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## intech

> παιδια βαραω κατι 400αρες ping με nvidia π.χ.
> βασικα τις τελευταιες μερες δεν μπορουσα να παιοξω fifa απτο lag,και μπηκα σαυτο το θεμα να ρωτησω αλλα αποτι βλεπω ολοι το ιδιο προβλημα εχουνε.τωρα τι κανω να κανω για να τους κανω μια καταγγελια και να φυγωαν δεν φτιαξουν την κατασταση.τι αποδηξεις θελω;


Στο FIFA, κοίτα μπροστά, μην περιμένεις την οθόνη.
Σουτ στο .....α..π.. :Very Happy: 

Σοβαρά ,τώρα, το πρόβλημα, είνα γενικό.
Απ'ο οτι βλέπω είσαι 4net. 
Κάνε λίγο υπομονή, πρίν αλλάξεις πάροχο.

----------


## adok13

on εχω,εφυγα απο forthnet,αναθεμα την στιγμη.

----------


## intech

> on εχω,εφυγα απο forthnet,αναθεμα την στιγμη.


Ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες, μην το λές αυτό.
( Εννοώ το "αναθεμα ")
Είσαι μάλλον καλύτερα. :Very Happy:

----------


## adok13

ειναι γενικο προβλημα δηλαδη;

----------


## intech

> ειναι γενικο προβλημα δηλαδη;


Δυστυχώς Ναί.

----------


## antonis556

Κανα νεο για τον αν και ποτε θα διορθωθει?

----------


## Derekian

Οταν λέτε γενικό πρόβλημα περιλαμβάνει και τον ΟΤΕ? Όσοι έχουν Conn-x τα ίδια τραβάνε?

----------


## adok13

πηρα τηλ. τους ειπα το προβλημα και αυτη μου κατεβασαν τη ταχυτητα απο 8 σε 7,6
αλλα τα ιδια.τι πρεπει να κανω για να τους κανω καταγγελια κιαι να φυγω;
αναθεμα την ωρα που εφυγα απο forthnet,1 χρονο ουτε ενα προβλημα δεν ειχα.

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε adok13 το προβλημα ειναι γενικο . Αυτη τη στιγμη ολοι οι παροχοι εχουν προβλημα ... Απλα δεν εχει επηρεασει τοσο πολυ μονο τον ΟΤΕ .... Παντως καποιο βημα προοδου δεν βλεπω να γινεται.....

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 59 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Καλησπερα , εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω πως γινεται σε ενα ολοκληρο παιχνιδι (Call of Duty 2) , να ειμαι ο μονος που τωρα 21.18 εχει 200+ping . Ενω οι υπολοιποι εκτος απο ΟΤΕ , εχουν και Hol και Forthnet και Tellas  ...

----------


## intech

> Οταν λέτε γενικό πρόβλημα περιλαμβάνει και τον ΟΤΕ? Όσοι έχουν Conn-x τα ίδια τραβάνε?


Οχι στο μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι.
Δεν επηρειάζονται πολύ τα μεγάλα, αστικά κέντρα, Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη.
Η επαρχεία, έχει πρόβλημα, κυρίως η Βόρεια και Νότια Ελλάδα.
Αν Δεν λυθεί, το πρόβλημα, σε λίγο θα το δούμε και στον ΟΤΕ.
Σε όλους τους άλλους, λίγο, πολύ, τα ίδια. :Thumb down:

----------


## adok13

εχω ps3,μπορει καποιος να μου πει σε ποια διευθυνση  να κανω ping για δω τα νουμερα που εχω με τον server για το fifa 2010;

----------


## DiM

Τόσο χαλια μονο στην ON είναι ..... ούτε στην Otenet ούτε στην Tellas ούτε στην Forthnet που έχω εγώ. 

Οποτε είναι πρόβλημα της ON μην σας παραμυθιάζουν.

----------


## intech

Εδώ, φίλε DiM. δεν λέμε παραμύθια.
Λέμε απλά τα προβλήματα μας.

----------


## DiM

Φιλε μου δεν το είπα για να θίξω κανέναν απλά λέω ότι βλέπω  :Smile: 

Πρήζω φίλους με τελλας και οτενετ να κάνουν ping ετσι βλέπω τι παίζει  :Smile:  , οποτε sorry αλλα δεν υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα και 100% σίγουρο όχι στον βαθμό που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα.

Έχω την εντύπωση πως και η HOL έκανε αναβάθμιση και είναι ok από εχτές πλέον, κάτι smokeping που είδα και το trace μου από forthnet αυτό δείχνουν τουλάχιστον  :Smile:

----------


## intech

> Φιλε μου δεν το είπα για να θίξω κανέναν απλά λέω ότι βλέπω 
> 
> Πρήζω φίλους με τελλας και οτενετ να κάνουν ping ετσι βλέπω τι παίζει  , οποτε sorry αλλα δεν υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα και 100% σίγουρο όχι στον βαθμό που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως και η HOL έκανε αναβάθμιση και είναι ok από εχτές πλέον, κάτι smokeping που είδα και το trace μου από forthnet αυτό δείχνουν τουλάχιστον


Οκ, κανένα πρόβλημα.
Αφού εσύ με 4νετ, οπως βλέπω στο προφιλ, αλλά και οι άλλοι με τους υπόλοιπους, μας λές οτι είναι εντάξει, φταίει η ΟΝ.
Βέβαια, μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα νήματα, στο φορουμ, λέω τώρα.....

Υ.Γ. ...Δέν πρήζω φίλους, κάνω ping... και βλέπω..!!!!!!(εννοείται απο διαφορετικους παρόχους)

----------


## adok13

συμφωνω με τον φιλο οτι το προβλημα ειναι της on,αφου στο πρωταθλημα που παιζω online μονο εγω εχω lag και ontelecom.
επεισης να πω οτι στην γειτονια μου ολοι οι φιλοι μου δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα με αλλους παροχους.
πιστευω οτι ηταν αναμενομενο αφου η on με τις πολυ καλες προσφορες που εβγαλε εκανε πολους καινουργιους συνδρομητες και μπουκωσε.
επειδη δεν μπορω αλλο να μην μπορω να παιξω online games,και επειδη τους εχω παρει 3 φορες τηλ. και μου λενε οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι οκ,μπορει καποιος να μου πει την διαδικασια για να τους κανω καταγγελια και να φυγω;
τι αποδειξεις χρειαζομαι;

----------


## DiM

> συμφωνω με τον φιλο οτι το προβλημα ειναι της on,αφου στο πρωταθλημα που παιζω online μονο εγω εχω lag και ontelecom.
> επεισης να πω οτι στην γειτονια μου ολοι οι φιλοι μου δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα με αλλους παροχους.
> *πιστευω οτι ηταν αναμενομενο αφου η on με τις πολυ καλες προσφορες που εβγαλε εκανε πολους καινουργιους συνδρομητες και μπουκωσε.*


Νομίζω ότι το θέμα είναι απλό στην ON, έκανε επέκταση Θεσσαλονίκη δεν προέβηκε σε αναβάθμιση πριν ανοίξει τις πόρτες της στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα + τις προσφορες που έκανε για νέους συνδρομητές και απλά "πιταρε"  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tsack

> συμφωνω με τον φιλο οτι το προβλημα ειναι της on,αφου στο πρωταθλημα που παιζω online μονο εγω εχω lag και ontelecom.


60 ms οι άλλοι
150-250 ms  εγώ 
Το πρόβλημα ειναι καθαρά της ON ...

----------


## TLG

Υπαρχει ελπιδα συντομα , ή να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτομαστε σε ποιον παροχο θα παμε ?

----------


## Dark-Side

Πως προσδιορίζετε το γενικό πρόβλημα?Ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι προς K-play.de έχουν χάλια ping times?Αυτό έχει να κάνει με την διασύνδεση στο εξωτερικό που έχει κάθε εταιρία.Κάθε πάροχος έχει διαφορετικές εταιρίες που χρησιμοποιεί για το εξωτερικό και διαφορετικά ταβάνια. π.χ. η hol έχει 15gbps,η forthnet 31gbps, κ.ο.κ.

Αν τώρα εσείς της On έχετε πρόβλημα με ping προς k-play.de και άλλα sites του εξωτερικού τότε είτε η εταιρίες που έχει μισθώσει η On έχουν πρόβλημα είτε το δίκτυο της On προς το εξωτερικό έχει μπουκώσει...

----------


## tsack

εγω απο χθες ειμαι μια χαρα με τα pings  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Επισης . ΛΙΩΝΩ και το ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΕΜΑΙ   :Smile:

----------


## adok13

και εγω ολα ok.μπραβο on.
 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Thumbs up:  :dance:

----------


## popo1

Pos ti,emena akoma na fiaksei edo kai duo treis evdomades se online paihnidi pu kanonika eiha 165-170 ping ton telefteo shedon mina ehw monima 200
kai otan kanw speedtest sto speedtest.net to koder lagarei ke anevenei sta 60mbs.


Shgnwmh gia ta greeklish den ehw ellinika.

----------


## globalnoise

Νιώστε οτι είναι τριήμερο :Razz:

----------


## LefterisK

23.57 μου βγάζει στο k-play 70 ms... ενώ το καλύτερο που έχω σε ώρες χωρίς traffic είναι 56ms.
Eλπίζω να το φτιάξουν το όλο πρόβλημα...

----------


## tsack

εγω κανενα προβλημα έπαιξα official match με την ηρεμια μου

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> εγω απο χθες ειμαι μια χαρα με τα pings


Από την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα για την ακρίβεια.  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: fanboysgotohell πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Νιώστε οτι είναι τριήμερο


Κάτι μου λέει ότι το τριήμερο θα διαρκέσει αρκετά παραπάνω (ελπίζουμε) για τους συνδρομητές της ON.

........Auto merged post: fanboysgotohell πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> 23.57 μου βγάζει στο k-play 70 ms... ενώ το καλύτερο που έχω σε ώρες χωρίς traffic είναι 56ms.
> Eλπίζω να το φτιάξουν το όλο πρόβλημα...


Πλεόν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα από πλευράς της ON. Μικροδιαφορές στο ping της τάξεως των 10ms και σε καταστάσεις flat γραφημάτων επί 24ώρου είναι πέρα της αρμοδιότητας της εταιρείας. Καθαρά ενημερωτικά βέβαια, αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω ping στο συγκεκριμένο server κοντά στα 58ms.

........Auto merged post: fanboysgotohell πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 25 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εν κατακλείδι, έγιναν όλες οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες από πλευράς της ON ώστε μετά απο 30-40 μέρες και πάλι να απολαμβάνουν όλοι χαμηλά pings χωρίς ώρες αιχμής. Βεβαίως μπορεί να ακούγεται μεγάλο το διάστημα αλλά μπροστά στους 4-5 μήνες ή τον 1,5 χρόνο, δεν είναι τίποτα. Και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.

Τέλος καλό ήταν να συμπληρώσω ότι το πρόβλημα υπήρχε σε συγκεκριμένα link και είχε ελάχιστο αντίκτυπο στο browsing και στο downloading. Καμία σχέση δηλαδή με γενικό "μπούκωμα".

Κρίμα που κάποιοι θα στεναχωρηθούν με αυτές τις εξελίξεις...  :Razz: 

Έτσι ήταν και είναι τα γεγονότα, αν και βέβαια φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως να μην ενδιαφέρουν τους περισσότερους που γράφουν εδώ (το τονίζω οτί γράφουν και όχι απλά διαβάζουν), γιατί είναι λογικό το 80% των posts σε forums να είναι κράξιμο. Το θέμα είναι κάποια στιγμή να υπάρχει και πιο συγκρατημένη προσέγγιση (και αντικειμενική από αυτούς που πρέπει) των πραγμάτων.

----------


## adok13

μπραβο στην on,
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 
παιζω και παλι fifa και παει σφαιρα....

----------


## Lagman

μπράβο στην On, όχι σαν την forthnet που έχει χρόνια πρόβλημα με τα pings ,η την Hol που πάνε μήνες τώρα...

----------


## zenith

παντως εγω εχω εμπειρια με 4net και connx

στη πρωτη ειχα τραγικα ping και στη δευτερη τραγικες αποσυνδεσεις.


απο σαβατοκυριακο ειμαι στην ΟN και αποσυνδεση ειχα μονο μια και πιθανον να ευθυνομαι εγω γι αυτην.

και ας ειμαι  fast path προφιλ 

αν ημουν στον οτε θα ειχα καμμια 50αρια αποσυνδεσεις ( 4 real)

κατα 80% εχω καλες αρχικες εντυπωσεις απο ΟΝ το 20% ειναι για το ρουτερ που θα "μπει για ρεζερβα"

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 85.190.38.115

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 85.190.38.115 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     6 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    55 ms     9 ms     7 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.214
  9   110 ms   160 ms    64 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 10   166 ms   168 ms   175 ms  so-0-3-0.pr1.k13.ams.nl.eurotransit.net [82.96.8
9.233]
 11   177 ms   174 ms   167 ms  85.190.38.115

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

 :Thinking:  Απο εχθες παρατηρησα οτι τις βραδυνες ωρες οι χρονοι αποκρισης προς Ολλανδια ειναι ων λιγο υψηλοι ... Το εχει παρατηρησει καποιος αλλος ?

----------


## DiM

Εάν έχει κανεις όρεξη ας κάνει κανένα ping στα παρακάτω sites *σε ώρες αιχμής* για να δούμε πως πάει η ON σήμερα και αύριο  :Smile: 

www.k-play.de
www.multiplay.co.uk

----------


## spiros315

Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7600]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\Spiros>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.214
  9    66 ms    66 ms    67 ms  decix02.f.ip.nacamar.net [80.81.193.29]
 10    65 ms    64 ms    65 ms  ge-0-1-1.sw01.r203.f.ip.nacamar.net [62.27.25.86
]
 11    67 ms    66 ms    66 ms  kate.krawall.de [81.3.59.4]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

Μια χαρά.Μακάρι να συνεχίσουμε έτσι.Μπράβο ΟΝ. :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=57ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 57ms, Μέγιστο = 59ms, Μέσος όρος = 58ms
```



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.multiplay.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο core1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=117

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.236.96.22:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 68ms, Μέγιστο = 71ms, Μέσος όρος = 69ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

Aυτά τα νούμερα είναι οκ αλλά είναι προτιμότερο να κάνουμε τις μετρήσεις τις ώρες με traffic.  :Smile:

----------


## spiros315

Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7600]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\Spiros>ping www.k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.k-play.de [81.3.59.4] με 32 byte δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 81.3.59.4: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 81.3.59.4:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 67ms, Μέγιστο = 68ms, Μέσος όρος = 67ms

----------


## DiM

κανένα www.multiplay.co.uk ?

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Pinging core1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 54ms

----------


## intech

Pinging core1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=118
Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 53ms :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

:Razz: 

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping multiplay.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=117

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.236.96.22:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 68ms, Μέγιστο = 69ms, Μέσος όρος = 68ms
```

Αυτα απο εμενα ! Νικο γιατι εσυ πιο χαμηλα απο εμενα?

----------


## intech

> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping multiplay.co.uk
>  
> Γίνεται Ping στο multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
>  
> Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=117
> Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=117
> Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=117
> Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=117
> ...


Δεν έχει σταθεροποιηθεί πλήρως, η κατάσταση.
Εχεις PM.

----------


## intech

> μπράβο στην On, όχι σαν την forthnet που έχει χρόνια πρόβλημα με τα pings ,η την Hol που πάνε μήνες τώρα...


Συμφωνώ και ελπίζω  οτι έχει λυθεί, η πολύ σύντομα θα γίνει(οριστικά).
Για να είμαι ακριβοδίκαιος, μόνο ο ΟΤΕ, είχε, τα λιγότερα προβλήματα, το συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.
Ομως, το πρόβλημα ήταν αλλού, ήδη εχει αναφερθεί απο μέλος του φόρουμ, κάποια απο τις αιτίες.
Νομίζω οτι όλα θα πάνε καλά. :One thumb up:

----------


## DiM

Από έναν server στην γερμανία έχει στηθεί smokeping προς μερικούς ελληνικούς ISPs. Λοιπόν σήμερα παρατήρησα το έξεις.

ON TELECOM - oteglobe




OTE



TELLAS - oteglobe



Εκτος του ανωμαλου των παραπάνω διαγραμμάτων που σε βάζει σε σκέψεις .... παρατηρείται εσείς εσείς καμια αύξηση στο ping σε www.k-play.de και www.multiplay.co.uk ??

Εάν δεν σας κάνει κόπο παραθέστε trace όχι ping  :One thumb up: 


ΥΓ. Προστέθηκε και της τελλας η oteglobe για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη άποψη και εκεί στις 12:00 έχει πτώση

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Ναι υπάρχει η αύξηση αυτή όπως ακριβώς δείχνει και το γράφημα σου (με ταυτόχρονη μείωση προς ΟΤΕ). Αμελητέα βέβαια αλλά όπως έχω αναφέρει και σε άλλο μήνυμα αυτές οι απότομες αυξομειώσεις σε flat διαγράμματα είναι πέρα της αρμοδιότητας της εταιρείας. Κάποια στιγμή θα υπάρξει ξανά ανάλογη μείωση..

Προκλητικά τα γραφήματα αλλά ΟΚ δεν χρειάζεται περισσότερη ανάλυση προς το παρόν.

----------


## intech

> Ναι υπάρχει η αύξηση αυτή όπως ακριβώς δείχνει και το γράφημα σου (με ταυτόχρονη μείωση προς ΟΤΕ). Αμελητέα βέβαια αλλά όπως έχω αναφέρει και σε άλλο μήνυμα αυτές οι απότομες αυξομειώσεις σε flat διαγράμματα είναι πέρα της αρμοδιότητας της εταιρείας. Κάποια στιγμή θα υπάρξει ξανά ανάλογη μείωση..
> 
> Προκλητικά τα γραφήματα αλλά ΟΚ δεν χρειάζεται περισσότερη ανάλυση προς το παρόν.


Συμφωνώ, είναι κάτι προσωρινό και τα pings της ΟΝ, ειναι ούτως η άλλως, ΟΚ

----------


## DiM

> Συμφωνώ, είναι κάτι προσωρινό και τα pings της ΟΝ, ειναι ούτως η άλλως, ΟΚ


Δηλαδή εσύ θεωρείς τυχαίο γεγονός αυτό που δείχνουν τα διαγράμματα ? Η θεωρείς πως στις 12:00 το μεσημέρι τέτοια άνοδος και πάλι flat είναι φυσιολογική ? οποτε ok είναι προσωρινό θα επιλυθεί από την ON ?  :Twisted Evil: 

ΥΓ. Προστέθηκε και της τελλας η oteglobe για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη άποψη και εκεί στις 12:00 έχει πτώση  :Smile:

----------


## intech

> Δηλαδή εσύ θεωρείς τυχαίο γεγονός αυτό που δείχνουν τα διαγράμματα ? Η θεωρείς πως στις 12:00 το μεσημέρι τέτοια άνοδος και πάλι flat είναι φυσιολογική ? οποτε ok είναι προσωρινό θα επιλυθεί από την ON ? 
> 
> ΥΓ. Προστέθηκε και της τελλας η oteglobe για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη άποψη και εκεί στις 12:00 έχει πτώση


Δεν θεωρώ, τίποτα τυχαίο.
Αλλά γιατί δεν αναφέρεις στο post, τον  server  που στην Γερμανία έχει στηθεί  και κανει smokeping προς μερικούς ελληνικούς ISPs?
Οχι οτι δεν το γνωρίζουμε, απλά για να είναι πιό αξιόπιστο το post .
Ετσι ώστε ολα τα μέλη του φόρουμ, να το δοκιμάσουν-διαπιστώσουν.
Φιλικότατα. :One thumb up:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Απο εχθες παρατηρησα οτι τις βραδυνες ωρες οι χρονοι αποκρισης προς Ολλανδια ειναι ων λιγο υψηλοι ... Το εχει παρατηρησει καποιος αλλος ?


Λογικά πρέπει να διορθώθηκε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα προς Ολλανδία πλέον..

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 85.190.38.115

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 85.190.38.115 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    60 ms    60 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    67 ms    67 ms    66 ms  62.75.4.138
  9    66 ms    66 ms    67 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 10   102 ms   161 ms   105 ms  so-0-3-0.pr1.k13.ams.nl.eurotransit.net [82.96.8
9.233]
 11    98 ms    98 ms   101 ms  85.190.38.115

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Την παλευει ... Με 100+ τον βλεπω ....



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 85.190.38.115

Γίνεται Ping στο 85.190.38.115 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=118ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=119ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=127ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=134ms TTL=114

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.190.38.115:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 118ms, Μέγιστο = 134ms, Μέσος όρος = 124ms
```

----------


## intech

> Λογικά πρέπει να διορθώθηκε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα προς Ολλανδία πλέον..


Οχι ακόμα.

----------


## billybiros

02:21 το βράδυ


*Spoiler:*




			H:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping -n 16 85.190.38.115

Pinging 85.190.38.115 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=119
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=119

Ping statistics for 85.190.38.115:
    Packets: Sent = 16, Received = 16, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 64ms

----------


## DiM

> Δεν θεωρώ, τίποτα τυχαίο.
> Αλλά γιατί δεν αναφέρεις στο post, τον  server  που στην Γερμανία έχει στηθεί  και κανει smokeping προς μερικούς ελληνικούς ISPs?
> Οχι οτι δεν το γνωρίζουμε, απλά για να είναι πιό αξιόπιστο το post .
> Ετσι ώστε ολα τα μέλη του φόρουμ, να το δοκιμάσουν-διαπιστώσουν.
> Φιλικότατα.


Γιατί το traffic πληρώνεται  :Twisted Evil:  και από την μικρή μου εμπειρία από smokeping forthnet κάποιοι είχαν ένα tab ανοιχτό συνεχεια  :Whistle:  ο server έχει δοθεί σε φίλους, δεν είναι για public  :Wink: 

Εκτος αυτού δεν είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum για να θεωρούμε αναξιόπιστος και το βασικότερο δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν   :Cool: 

Εξάλλου μπορούν οι συνδρομητές της ΟΝ να κάνουν ένα ping μονοι τους και να δουν δεν χρειάζονται κανέναν smokeping server  :Whistle:  εγώ απλα ρώτησα για μια επιβεβαίωση και την πείρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

Να και τι συμβαίνει τώρα.

χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχA75>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.42
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    68 ms    68 ms    68 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   155 ms   156 ms   155 ms  so5-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.30]
  7   158 ms   158 ms   158 ms  64.209.101.122
  8   158 ms   158 ms   158 ms  6.18.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.24.6]
  9   158 ms   158 ms   158 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
 10   158 ms   158 ms   158 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]
Trace complete.

Καλά τα βλέπω :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.adslgr.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.198
  6    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  204.245.37.173
  7   165 ms   155 ms   155 ms  so5-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.30]
  8   169 ms   168 ms   168 ms  64.209.101.122
  9     *        *      168 ms  6.18.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.24.6]
 10   169 ms   169 ms   171 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
 11   168 ms   169 ms   169 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Μια χαρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

> Γιατί το traffic πληρώνεται  και από την μικρή μου εμπειρία από smokeping forthnet κάποιοι είχαν ένα tab ανοιχτό συνεχεια  ο server έχει δοθεί σε φίλους, δεν είναι για public 
> 
> Εκτος αυτού δεν είμαι νέο μέλος στο forum για να θεωρούμε αναξιόπιστος και το βασικότερο δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν 
> 
> Εξάλλου μπορούν οι συνδρομητές της ΟΝ να κάνουν ένα ping μονοι τους και να δουν δεν χρειάζονται κανέναν smokeping server  εγώ απλα ρώτησα για μια επιβεβαίωση και την πείρα


Οκ ......Τί να πώ.
Βεβαια, ανοίγεις και ένα θέμα.
Το να κάνεις ("στήσεις" ) ενα smokeping server , (ευκολο) και να "τρως" Bandwidth... :Very Happy: ......
ΩΧ.

----------


## satiros

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.EXPERIEN-04822D>tracert 72.14.221.104

Tracing route to 72.14.221.104 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  fireblabe.siemens [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    69 ms    42 ms    42 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    44 ms    43 ms    42 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  5   102 ms   100 ms   100 ms  62.75.4.129
  6    96 ms    95 ms    95 ms  62.75.4.214
  7    99 ms    99 ms   100 ms  74.125.50.113
  8   113 ms   111 ms   110 ms  209.85.255.178
  9   111 ms   109 ms   110 ms  72.14.232.203
 10   111 ms   112 ms   121 ms  209.85.250.42
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *     ^C

>ping 72.14.221.104

Pinging 72.14.221.104 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 72.14.221.104:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

τωρα καποιος θα πει εχεις προβλημα με την γραμμη !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

λεω ανεκδοτο 
παει μια κυρια κυρια στον γυναικολογο και του λεει
γιατρε μου αν θελω να κανω σεξ 5 φορες την ημερα ειμαι φυσιολογικη?
ναι μια χαρα ειστε γεματη ζωτικη ενεργεια
γιατρε μου αν θελω να κανω σεξ 10 φορες την ημερα ειμαι φυσιολογικη?
ναι κυρια μου τωρα το τραβατε λιγο αλλα κανενα προβλημα αν πραγματικα σας αρεσει ειναι φυσιολογικο
γιατρε μου αν θελω να κανω σεξ 100 φορες την ημερα ειμαι φυσιολογικη?
εεεε κυρια μου τοτε ειστε αρρωστη !!!!!!!!!!!
ετσι !!σωστα τα λες γιατρε μου μονο δωσε μου ενα χαρτι να μην με λεει η αντρας μου πουταχχχ
οταν το του λεω στην ΟΝ εχω προβλημα μου λενε να σου κατεβασω την ταχυτητα ωραια λυση !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
και αμα ποναει το κεφαλι μου να το κοψω ????????
οι εταιριες δεν κρινονονται απο τις ταχυτητες συνδεσεις???
και οι ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες????????
θεσσ αλλ ΟΝ (ΟΧΙ) ικη
ακουω καμμια ιδεα εκτος τις μετακομισης και της υπομονης

........Auto merged post: satiros πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Line Mode	ADSL2+ 	Line State	Show Time  
Line Power State	L0 	Line Up Time	01:07:05:04 
Line Coding	Trellis On 	Line Up Count	1 
Statistics	Downstream	Upstream
Line Rate	13012 Kbps	811 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate	15136 Kbps	816 Kbps
Noise Margin	6.8 dB	15.2 dB
Line Attenuation	32.5 dB	18.5 dB
Output Power	19.0 dBm	12.6 dBm

........Auto merged post: satiros πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Output Power	19.0 dBm	12.6 dBm
MSGC (number of bytes in overhead channel message)	51 	12 
B (number of bytes in Mux Data Frame)	231 	24 
M (number of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame)	1 	2 
T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes)	2 	4 
R (number of check bytes in FEC Data Frame)	14 	2 
S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length)	0.5693 	1.9531 
L (number of bits in PMD Data Frame)	3457 	213 
D (interleave depth)	64 	32 
Delay	9 	15 
Super Frames	6901234 	6586550 
Super Frame Errors	4197 	22 
RS Words	786740776 	1684078 
RS Correctable Errors	324436944 	320 
RS Uncorrectable Errors	71134 	0 
HEC Errors	3917 	3699 
OCD Errors	4 	0 
LCD Errors	0 	0 
Total Cells	3436369750 	3936792512 
Data Cells	15851888 	224926678 
Bit Errors	0 	11031 
Total ES	1870 	15 
Total SES	23 	0 
Total UAS	22 	0

----------


## gogos888

> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator.EXPERIEN-04822D>tracert 72.14.221.104
> 
> Tracing route to 72.14.221.104 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  fireblabe.siemens [192.168.1.1]
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3    69 ms    42 ms    42 ms  91.132.2.213
>   4    44 ms    43 ms    42 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
> .137]
> ...


Δεν έχω και πολλές γνώσεις αλλά πολλά errors βλέπω  :Sad: 
Αν μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με άλλο router σε συνεργασία με το DMT Tool για να σε βοηθήσουν άτομα και να βρούν που είναι το πρόβλημα;  :Thinking:

----------


## JRT

Καλησπέρα παιδιά . Επειδή βλέπω να σαλτάρουμε στην Netone με βλέπω να φεύγω : πως είσαστε από pings ? Και γενικά αξίζει η On ?

----------


## intech

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά . Επειδή βλέπω να σαλτάρουμε στην Netone με βλέπω να φεύγω : πως είσαστε από pings ? Και γενικά αξίζει η On ?


Ολα καλά, πλέον, τι θέλεις να κάνουμε δοκιμή?

----------


## JRT

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου δώσεις ένα tracert για το www.adslgr.com ?

----------


## intech

> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου δώσεις ένα tracert για το www.adslgr.com ?


Ευχαρίστως.

....................................>tracert www.adslgr.co
m
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.42
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    68 ms    68 ms    68 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   155 ms   155 ms   236 ms  so4-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.26]
  7   158 ms   158 ms   158 ms  64.209.101.122
  8     *      158 ms   158 ms  6.18.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.24.6]
  9   159 ms   158 ms   158 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
 10   158 ms   158 ms   158 ms  www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
Trace complete.
C:\.........................................75>ping www.adslgr.com
Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=159ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=55
Ping statistics for 209.51.218.146:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 158ms, Maximum = 159ms, Average = 158ms
C:\,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,>

----------


## JRT

Κατάλαβα ... Σιγά - σιγά μάλλον πρέπει να τα μαζεύω και να φεύγω από την Net1
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...17#post3344017
Κοίτα τα χάλια μου  :Mad: 
Να σε καλά φίλε  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.google.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.l.google.com [72.14.221.99] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 χρόνος=73ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 χρόνος=73ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 χρόνος=73ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 χρόνος=73ms TTL=50

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 72.14.221.99:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 73ms, Μέγιστο = 73ms, Μέσος όρος = 73ms
```

Σου δινω και με google γιατι ειδα στο link παραπανω οτι εκανες ping και προς google ....

----------


## JRT

Να σε καλά και συ φίλε antonis556 . Κατάλαβα ... Ο κύβος ερρίφθη

----------


## intech

> Να σε καλά και συ φίλε antonis556 . Κατάλαβα ... Ο κύβος ερρίφθη


Μην ανοιγεσαι, θα σε προσέχω,
Βρούτος.... :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis556

Καλημερα , αν μπορειτε παρακαλω καντε ping εδω :: 80.249.173.163 (Ουγγαρια) 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 80.249.173.163

Γίνεται Ping στο 80.249.173.163 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 χρόνος=115ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 χρόνος=114ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 χρόνος=115ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 χρόνος=115ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 80.249.173.163:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 114ms, Μέγιστο = 115ms, Μέσος όρος = 114ms
```

----------


## Dark-Side

Ένα από Hol 



```
Pinging 80.249.173.163 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=50
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=50
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=50
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 80.249.173.163:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 107ms, Maximum = 107ms, Average = 107ms
```

----------


## intech

.....trator>ping 80.249.173.163
Pinging 80.249.173.163 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 80.249.173.163:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 89ms, Maximum = 89ms, Average = 89ms
.....>

----------


## nothing

...>ping 80.249.173.163

Pinging 80.249.173.163 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=55
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=55
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=55
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=115ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 80.249.173.163:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 115ms, Average = 114ms

----------


## billybiros

κι εγώ όπως ο intech στα 89

ping -n 50 80.249.173.163

*Spoiler:*




			Pinging 80.249.173.163 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 80.249.173.163:
    Packets: Sent = 50, Received = 50, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 89ms, Maximum = 90ms, Average = 89ms
		




*Spoiler:*

----------


## antonis556

Intech και Billybiros θελω τα pings σας  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

*Σε Interleaved*


```
Pinging 80.249.173.163 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=53
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=53
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=53
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 80.249.173.163:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 109ms, Maximum = 110ms, Average = 109ms
```

*Σε Fast Path*


```
Pinging 80.249.173.163 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=53
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=53
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=53
Reply from 80.249.173.163: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 80.249.173.163:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 91ms, Average = 91ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Εγω που ειμαι με Fast Path γιατι δεν εχω κατω απο 100?  :Thinking:

----------


## DjTony

Tracing route to www.google.com [74.125.43.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    32 ms    32 ms    48 ms  91.132.2.12
  4    32 ms    31 ms    32 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    33 ms    33 ms    33 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    85 ms    86 ms    86 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    86 ms    86 ms    85 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    87 ms    86 ms    87 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    83 ms    83 ms    83 ms  209.85.255.178
 10    92 ms    91 ms    91 ms  209.85.242.184
 11   102 ms   102 ms   102 ms  209.85.242.187
 12    98 ms    98 ms    98 ms  64.233.174.55
 13   103 ms   103 ms   107 ms  209.85.255.245
 14    98 ms    97 ms    98 ms  news.l.google.com [74.125.43.99]

Trace complete.

----------


## intech

>ping www.google.com
Pinging www.google.com [72.14.221.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.99: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 72.14.221.99:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 66ms, Maximum = 67ms, Average = 66ms


>tracert www.google.com
Tracing route to www.google.com [72.14.221.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.12
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    60 ms    61 ms    61 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    71 ms    67 ms    68 ms  62.75.4.138
  8    92 ms    66 ms   115 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    66 ms    66 ms    67 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    67 ms     *       66 ms  72.14.232.165
 11    66 ms    70 ms    67 ms  209.85.250.42
 12    67 ms    68 ms    67 ms  www.google.com [72.14.221.99]
Trace complete.

Συνήθως, ειναι 57, αλλά και ετσι, καλά είναι. :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Γενικά τα Pings έχουν στρώσει αρκετά. Μετά τον ΟΤΕ η ΟΝ έχει τα κορυφαία (να λέμε και τα καλά τους).
Και μη ξεχνάτε ότι η δυνατότητα επιλογής fast ή interleaved path από το my on είναι μεγάλη ιστορία... (που ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αλλού).

----------


## intech

Βέβαια για δείτε και αυτά και σχολιάστε.

1.

>ping www.forthnet.gr
Pinging www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=248
Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=248
Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=248
Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=248
Ping statistics for 193.92.150.50:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms

2. 
ping www.hol.gr
Pinging web.hol.gr [195.97.21.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Ping statistics for 195.97.21.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 11ms, Average = 10ms
>

3.>ping www.otenet.gr
Pinging www.otenet.gr [62.103.128.215] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=55
Reply from 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=55
Reply from 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=55
Reply from 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=55
Ping statistics for 62.103.128.215:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms

----------


## popo1

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert IP/www.google.com

Tracing route to IP/www.google.com [67.215.65.132]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.198
  6    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  204.245.37.173
  7    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  te1-1-10G.ar6.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.130.34]
  8   207 ms   212 ms   219 ms  p1-0.globalcrossing.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net [
208.50.13.146]
  9    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  ae-1.r22.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.5.2
33]
 10   152 ms   149 ms   149 ms  as-0.r20.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.3.2
54]
 11   149 ms   152 ms   152 ms  ae-0.r21.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.2
6]
 12   149 ms   149 ms   148 ms  as-0.r20.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.9
]
 13   338 ms   216 ms   215 ms  po-3.r05.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.8
7]
 14   146 ms   146 ms   149 ms  ge-0.opendns.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250
.12.114]
 15   148 ms   148 ms   148 ms  hit-nxdomain.opendns.com [67.215.65.132]

Trace complete.

----------


## intech

*Εχεις σύνδεση ΟΝ?..*



...>ping www.google.com
Pinging www.google.com [74.125.43.103] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.103: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 74.125.43.103:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 76ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 76ms
.........>tracert www.google.co
m
Tracing route to www.google.com [74.125.43.103]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    45 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.16
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    61 ms    60 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.138
  8    57 ms    57 ms   116 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    57 ms    57 ms    58 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  216.239.48.11
 11   118 ms    74 ms    74 ms  216.239.48.5
 12    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  64.233.174.29
 13    76 ms    76 ms    83 ms  209.85.250.1
 14    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  www.google.com [74.125.43.103]
Trace complete.

----------


## popo1

Ποια στατιστικα, που μπορω να τα βρω?

συγνωμη για τα γκρικλις,δεν εχω ελληνικα στο πισι και παρασιρθικα.

----------


## restos

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.l.google.com [72.14.221.99]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    37 ms    71 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.34
  4    37 ms    37 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    40 ms    37 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    38 ms    38 ms    38 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    93 ms    92 ms    92 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    96 ms    98 ms    95 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   107 ms   108 ms   107 ms  74.125.50.113
 10   108 ms   115 ms   107 ms  209.85.255.176
 11   108 ms   109 ms   109 ms  72.14.232.167
 12   121 ms   107 ms   107 ms  72.14.232.190
 13   107 ms   108 ms   108 ms  72.14.221.99

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## intech

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.l.google.com [72.14.221.99]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.1]
> 2 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
> 3 37 ms 71 ms 37 ms 91.132.2.34
> 4 37 ms 37 ms 37 ms 91.132.2.170
> 5 40 ms 37 ms 37 ms 91.132.2.129
> 6 38 ms 38 ms 38 ms gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
> ...


Φίλε restos είσαι σε fast path?

----------


## restos

> Φίλε restos είσαι σε fast path?


οχι ειμαι σε αυτο που με εχουν βαλει αυτοι το default aς πουμε...για δωσε μου"τα φωτα" σου τι παιζεται? :Thinking:

----------


## MANTHES

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι λογω της ωρας αλλα βλεπω πως τα ping αυτη την στιγμη ειναι ακομα καλυτερα οπως επισης και η ταχυτητα συνδεσης

----------


## intech

> οχι ειμαι σε αυτο που με εχουν βαλει αυτοι το default aς πουμε...για δωσε μου"τα φωτα" σου τι παιζεται?


Οκ 

απο IE 192.168.1.1
Μπες στο μενου του pirelli 

με on on

αριστερά επιλέγεις ADSL.. Status.

δεξια κοιτα τι σου λέει. 

Monitoring Index:

 /* Fast Path
*

----------


## billybiros

> ... >tracert IP/www.google.com
> 
> Tracing route to IP/www.google.com [*67.215.65.132*]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  *91.132.2.102* 
>   ........................................
> ...


Φίλε popo1 δεν έκανες παραπάνω tracert στο google, άλλα σε λάθος σελίδα (που δεν υπάρχει)  :Razz:  και σε έβγαλε στον DNS σου. Καλύτερα να αλλάξεις τους DNS στο PC σου και να βάλεις αυτούς της On ή ακόμα καλύτερα πρωτεύον το 192.168.1.1 και δευτερεύον το 8.8.8.8

----------


## restos

> Οκ 
> 
> απο IE 192.168.1.1
> Μπες στο μενου του pirelli 
> 
> με on on
> 
> αριστερά επιλέγεις ADSL.. Status.
> 
> ...



Interleaved Path.

----------


## intech

> Φίλε popo1 δεν έκανες παραπάνω tracert στο google, άλλα σε λάθος σελίδα (που δεν υπάρχει)  και σε έβγαλε στον DNS σου. Καλύτερα να αλλάξεις τους DNS στο PC σου και να βάλεις αυτούς της On ή ακόμα καλύτερα πρωτεύον το 192.168.1.1 και δευτερεύον το 8.8.8.8


 :Ufoabducted:  :Painter:  :Bla Bla:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Configured
> 
> Current
> 
> Line Status
> 
> ---
> 
> SHOWTIME
> ...


Οκ είσαι σε Interleaved Path, (μάλλον)

----------


## popo1

δεν εβγαλα χριστο!

αυτο αμα το κανω θα βοηθισει να φιαξει το πινγκ μου? γιατι αυτο θελω :Sad: 


φιλε ιντετς στα στατιστικα μειναμε :Cool:

----------


## billybiros

> αυτο αμα το κανω θα βοηθήσει να φιαξει το πινγκ μου? γιατι αυτο θελω


Θα βοηθήσει κάπως γιατί τώρα αντί να χρησιμοποιείς τους DNS της On που είναι στην Ελλάδα - χρησιμοποιείς OpenDNS που είναι στο εξωτερικό.

Από τα στατιστικά σου πάντως φαίνεται πως είσαι σε fast path.

----------


## intech

> Θα βοηθήσει κάπως γιατί τώρα αντί να χρησιμοποιείς τους DNS της On που είναι στην Ελλάδα - χρησιμοποιείς OpenDNS που είναι στο εξωτερικό.
> 
> Από τα στατιστικά σου πάντως φαίνεται πως είσαι σε fast path.


@billybiros

Αλλος ο φίλος restos, που απαντάω, άλλος ο φίλος popo1, που δεν έχω στοιχεία για να του πώ την γνώμη μου.

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> δεν εβγαλα χριστο!
> 
> αυτο αμα το κανω θα βοηθισει να φιαξει το πινγκ μου? γιατι αυτο θελω
> 
> 
> φιλε ιντετς στα στατιστικα μειναμε


Οκ Συγνώμη , έχεις δίκιο.

Τα στατιστικά φαίνονται απο το μενού του pirelli.
ADSL ...Status.

----------


## popo1

> @billybiros
> 
> Αλλος ο φίλος restos, που απαντάω, άλλος ο φίλος popo1, που δεν έχω στοιχεία για να του πώ την γνώμη μου.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Οκ Συγνώμη , έχεις δίκιο.
> ...


Status:


Configured

Current

Line Status

---

SHOWTIME

Link Type

Automatic

G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Fast Path

[Go Top]

Data Rate:
Stream Type

Actual Data Rate

Up Stream

1024 (Kbps.)

Down Stream

17410 (Kbps.)

[Go Top]

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data

Upstream

Downstream

Noise Margin

9 dB

7 dB

Attenuation

9 dB

18 dB


Indicator Name

Near End Indicator

Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction

0

0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction

0

0

Fast Path CRC Error

0

7

Interleaved Path CRC Error

0

0

Loss of Signal Defect

0

---

Fast Path HEC Error

0

0

Interleaved Path HEC Error

0

0

[Go Top]

Statistics:
Received Cells

21243

Transmitted Cells

10969

[Go Top]
Runtime Code Version:   1.28.8S-O (Nov 18 2008 19:24:00)



Billybiros Η αλλαγη των dns δεν αλλαξε τιποτα :Sad: 
Πιστευω πως το προβλημα ειναι στο ρουτερ γιατι και στο λαπτοπ εχω ιδιο προβλημα με το πινγκ

Πραγματικα θελω βοηθεια με το πινγκ :Sad:

----------


## billybiros

> @billybiros
> 
> Άλλος ο φίλος restos, που απαντάω, άλλος ο φίλος popo1, που δεν έχω στοιχεία για να του πω την γνώμη μου.





> Tracing route to  [67.215.65.132]
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3    * 6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102*
>   4    * 6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170*
>   5     *6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.198*
>    ..............


Φαίνεται οτι είναι σε fast  :Smile: 
O φίλος restos είναι άλλωστε σε interleave.




> 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
>   2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
>   3    *37 ms    71 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.34*
>   4    *37 ms    37 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.170*
>   5   * 40 ms    37 ms    37 ms  91.132.2.129*
>   6    *38 ms    38 ms    38 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net* 
>    ...........


Δεν τους έχω μπερδέψει  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: billybiros πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φίλε popo1 κάνε μια επανεκκίνηση στο router σου και στον υπολογιστή σου 
και 3 ping & tracert να δούμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει.

tracert www.adslgr.com
tracert www.google.com &
tracert www.in.gr

& 3 ping 

ping -n 20 www.adslgr.com
ping -n 20 www.google.com
ping -n 20 www.in.gr

Έχεις το μαύρο ή το άσπρο Pirelli;
Είσαι συνδεδεμένος με USB ή Ethernnet;
Τέλος σε ποια περιοχή είσαι;

----------


## antonis556

Εμενα πως με βρισκεις ? 

Tracerts ::

*Spoiler:*






```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.adslgr.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.198
  6    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  204.245.37.173
  7   314 ms   271 ms   153 ms  so5-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.30]
  8   164 ms   163 ms   163 ms  64.209.101.122
  9   159 ms   159 ms   159 ms  6.18.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.24.6]
 10   162 ms   162 ms   162 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
 11   158 ms   164 ms   164 ms  www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.google.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.google.com [72.14.221.104]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.20
  4    14 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    19 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    64 ms    65 ms    65 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    56 ms    57 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    68 ms    68 ms    67 ms  209.85.255.176
 11    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  72.14.232.167
 12    69 ms    73 ms    69 ms  209.85.250.46
 13    69 ms    69 ms    70 ms  www.l.google.com [72.14.221.104]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.in.gr

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: a64.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.50]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  a568.d.akamai.net [91.132.6.50]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```






Pings ::

*Spoiler:*






```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.adslgr.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=158ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=48

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.51.218.146:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 157ms, Μέγιστο = 158ms, Μέσος όρος = 157ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.google.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.google.com [72.14.221.104] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 72.14.221.104:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 69ms, Μέγιστο = 70ms, Μέσος όρος = 69ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.in.gr

Γίνεται Ping στο a64.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.50] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 91.132.6.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=6ms TTL=60
Απάντηση από: 91.132.6.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=6ms TTL=60
Απάντηση από: 91.132.6.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=6ms TTL=60
Απάντηση από: 91.132.6.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=6ms TTL=60

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 91.132.6.50:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 6ms, Μέγιστο = 6ms, Μέσος όρος = 6ms
```

----------


## popo1

> Φαίνεται οτι είναι σε fast 
> O φίλος restos είναι άλλωστε σε interleave.
> 
> 
> Δεν τους έχω μπερδέψει 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: billybiros πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Φίλε popo1 κάνε μια επανεκκίνηση στο router σου και στον υπολογιστή σου 
> ...


άσπρο Pirelli
Ethernnet
nikaia

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.adsl.com

Tracing route to www.adsl.com [64.170.98.20]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.198
  6    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  204.245.37.173
  7   147 ms   147 ms   147 ms  po2-20G.ar4.DCA3.gblx.net [67.16.133.82]
  8   147 ms   147 ms   147 ms  po2-20G.ar4.DCA3.gblx.net [67.16.133.82]
  9   147 ms   147 ms   147 ms  ex2-tg3-0.eqabva.sbcglobal.net [151.164.249.125]

 10   221 ms   220 ms   220 ms  ppp-151-164-54-114.rcsntx.swbell.net [151.164.54
.114]
 11   220 ms   220 ms   220 ms  ded-p10-0.pltn13.sbcglobal.net [151.164.191.243]

 12   221 ms   221 ms   221 ms  AMS-1152322.cust-rtr.swbell.net [75.61.192.10]
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.google.com

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [72.14.221.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.24
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    60 ms    60 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    71 ms    69 ms    68 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    69 ms    68 ms    69 ms  209.85.255.178
 11    69 ms    69 ms    68 ms  72.14.232.203
 12    79 ms    71 ms    69 ms  209.85.250.46
 13    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  images.google.gr [72.14.221.99]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.in.gr

Tracing route to www.in.gr [91.132.6.41]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  a64.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.41]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>pin -n 20 www.adsl.com
'pin' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping -n 20 www.adsl.com

Pinging www.adsl.com [64.170.98.20] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 64.170.98.20:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 0, Lost = 20 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping -n20 www.google.com
Bad value for option -n20, valid range is from 1 to 4294967295.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping -n 20 www.google.com

Pinging www.google.com [72.14.221.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 72.14.221.104:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 71ms, Average = 69ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping -n 20 www.in.gr

Pinging www.in.gr [91.132.6.41] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60

Ping statistics for 91.132.6.41:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 5ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

----------


## billybiros

Το www.adsl.gr είναι η σελίδα της hol  :Razz: 
(την έχω πατήσει και εγώ αρκετές φορές)  :Whistle: 

Ζήτησα τα 3 παραπάνω pings & tracerts γιατί το πρώτο βγαίνει από gblx, το δεύτερο από OteGlobe και το τρίτο βγάζει στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της On (με τους DNS της On). Το www.adsl.gr (δηλαδή η HOL) βγαίνει από GR-IX.

Τα δικά μου είναι:
*Spoiler:*




*ping -n 20 www.adslgr.com*

Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=156ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 209.51.218.146:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 156ms, Maximum = 163ms, Average = 159ms

*ping -n 20 www.google.com*

Pinging www.l.google.com [72.14.221.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.104: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 72.14.221.104:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 49ms, Maximum = 50ms, Average = 49ms
*
ping -n 20 www.in.gr*

Pinging a64.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.41] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.41: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61

Ping statistics for 91.132.6.41:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 6ms, Average = 5ms

*ping -n 20 www.adsl.gr
*
Pinging web.hol.gr [195.97.21.22] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=120
Reply from 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=120

Ping statistics for 195.97.21.22:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 11ms, Average = 10ms
		



και

*Spoiler:*




*tracert www.adslgr.com*

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [10.0.0.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.16
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    72 ms    73 ms    73 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   152 ms   162 ms   180 ms  so5-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.30]
  7   161 ms   161 ms   160 ms  64.209.101.122
  8   163 ms   160 ms   161 ms  2a.1a.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.26.42]
  9   159 ms   159 ms   160 ms  da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
 10   163 ms   157 ms   162 ms  www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]

Trace complete.

*tracert www.google.com*

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [72.14.221.104]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [10.0.0.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.12
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    66 ms    64 ms    63 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    56 ms    56 ms    55 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    49 ms    49 ms    49 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    49 ms    49 ms    49 ms  209.85.255.178
 10    49 ms    50 ms    50 ms  72.14.232.201
 11    61 ms    50 ms    57 ms  72.14.232.194
 12    49 ms    50 ms    49 ms  72.14.221.104

Trace complete.

*tracert www.in.gr*

Tracing route to www.in.gr [91.132.6.50]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [10.0.0.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.16
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  a64.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.50]

Trace complete.
*
tracert www.adsl.gr*

Tracing route to web.hol.gr [195.97.21.22]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [10.0.0.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.14
  4     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.169
  5     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  hol.gr-ix.gr [83.212.8.2]
  6     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  portc01-23.adr01.ar.hol.gr [62.38.96.217]
  7     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  tengigaeth00-00-00-07.med00.ccr.hol.gr [62.38.97.117]
  8     8 ms     8 ms     7 ms  tengigaeth09-00-00.med00.csw.hol.gr [62.38.97.126]
  9    10 ms    11 ms    10 ms  web.hol.gr [195.97.21.22]

Trace complete.
		



Mπορεις να τα κάνεις και copy - paste όλα μαζί στο cmd (αναφέρομαι στις εντολές) και να μην τρέχεις κάθε φορά την εντολή.

----------


## popo1

υπαρχει καπια λυση?

----------


## billybiros

add: τώρα είδα τα καινούρια

Το www.adsl.com είναι το www.broadband-forum.org αλλά κι αυτό βγαίνει από gblx.
Αλλά φαίνεται πως υπάρχει firewall.

Aπο ότι βλέπω υπάρχει μια διαφορά ~ 20 ms στο google

Δοκίμασε το πρώτο profile απο το myON

*Spoiler:*

----------


## popo1

> υπαρχει καπια λυση?


........

........Auto merged post: popo1 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> add: τώρα είδα τα καινούρια
> 
> Το www.adsl.com είναι το www.broadband-forum.org αλλά κι αυτό βγαίνει από gblx.
> Αλλά φαίνεται πως υπάρχει firewall.
> 
> Aπο ότι βλέπω υπάρχει μια διαφορά ~ 20 ms στο google
> 
> Δοκίμασε το πρώτο profile απο το myON
> 
> *Spoiler:*



το εχω προσπαθισει δεν αλαζει τιποτα :Sad:

----------


## MANTHES

Και εγω που ειμαι σε fastpath εχω μια αναλογη διαφορα 20ms οποτε ισως οτι και αν δοκιμασει να μην δει διαφορα. Λογικα ειναι θεμα και σε ποιο μερος της Ελλαδας βρισκεσαι. Εμεις στην Θεσσαλονικη απο οτι φαινεται πρεπει να συμβιβαστουμε με αυτη την ιδεα

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Pinging multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 56ms

(adsl, όχι leased  :Razz:  )

----------


## Lagman

> ........
> 
> ........Auto merged post: popo1 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το εχω προσπαθισει δεν αλαζει τιποτα


μάλλον έχει σβηστεί κάποιο μήνυμα σου που ήταν στα greeklish, προς ποια ip έχεις "πρόβλημα";

----------


## popo1

> μάλλον έχει σβηστεί κάποιο μήνυμα σου που ήταν στα greeklish, προς ποια ip έχεις "πρόβλημα";


Δεν ξέρω την άιπι αλλά ξέρω ότι ο σερβερ είναι στο λονδινο..
Και πιστεύω πως μόνο εκεί έχω πρόβλημα,εφόσον σε άλλους σερβερς
πάντα έχω πινγκ σαν όλους τους πελάτες της ον

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια καλημερα καταρχας , λοιπον , ειναι 2 μερες τωρα που τα ping μου , πανε δεν πανε ... Δηλαδη , ενω στην Αγγλια που ειχα τα καλυτερα ping τωρα εχω τα χειροτερα , για να σας δωσω να καταλαβετε το multiplay.co.uk , το βλεπω με 85-90 ping ......  :Sad:  και το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο που με ενδιαφερει κυριως ειναι το online gaming . Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω απο τη μερια μου ???

P.S. : Οι φιλοι (billybiros , fanboysgotohell , intech) μπορουν να μου δωσουν τα ping τους ??  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MANTHES

Aυτη την στιγμη τα δικα μου ειναι απο 69-71  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Εγω τωρα 83 ....  :Sad: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.multiplay.co.uk

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: core1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.54
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    60 ms    59 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    72 ms    71 ms    71 ms  62.75.4.138
  9    71 ms    71 ms    70 ms  62.75.27.98
 10    71 ms    71 ms    71 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
 11    82 ms    82 ms    82 ms  core1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## MANTHES

Λογικα καποιο προβλημα εχεις και εχοντας υποψη την διαφορα που εχει στα ping η αθηνα με την θεσσαλονικη υποθετω πως οι αλλοι θα σου πουν οτι εχουν Ping κοντα στα 55-60.
Ειδες μηπως γινονται εργασιες στην περιοχη σου;

----------


## billybiros

Από τα tracerts σε αυτό το topic αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι όλοι όσοι περνάνε από 3 hops 91.132.*.* έχουν λίγο μεγαλύτερα pings από αυτούς που περνάνε από 2 hops 91.132.*.* (τηρουμένων πάντοτε των αναλογιών fast & interleave).

Σε όσους βλέπω στο tracert την *91.132.2.170* έχουν 15 με 20 ms παραπάνω σε sites του εξωτερικού (σε sites στην Ελλάδα όχι).

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο και αν πράγματι έχει να κάνει με αυτό - αλλά σε όλα τα tracerts σε αυτό το topic είναι το μόνο που έχω παρατηρήσει (σε όλα τα tracerts). Μερικά tracerts ακόμα μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν και ένα φυσικά αρκεί να το διαψεύσει.

----------


## antonis556

Γιατι αυτο το πραγμα ? Εγινε κατι? 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping multiplay.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=148ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=149ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=145ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=147ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.236.96.22:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 145ms, Μέγιστο = 149ms, Μέσος όρος = 147ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert multiplay.co.uk

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.54
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    22 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     9 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7   124 ms   125 ms   129 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    78 ms    75 ms    76 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   138 ms   134 ms   132 ms  62.75.27.98
 10   128 ms   126 ms   121 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
 11   137 ms   129 ms   126 ms  www1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 85.190.9.221

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 85.190.9.221 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.64
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    82 ms    80 ms    81 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7   117 ms   126 ms   128 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    72 ms    79 ms    77 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   121 ms   120 ms   130 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 10   113 ms   112 ms   106 ms  85.190.9.221

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Το πρωτο ειναι Αγγλια και το δευτερο Γερμανια .....

P.S: Να τα μας .....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping multiplay.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=207ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=190ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=190ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=206ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.236.96.22:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 190ms, Μέγιστο = 207ms, Μέσος όρος = 198ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

```
Pinging multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 101ms, Average = 96ms
```



```
Tracing route to multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.96
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     *       13 ms    12 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    67 ms    69 ms    73 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    73 ms    73 ms    72 ms  62.75.27.98
  9    84 ms    85 ms    85 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
 10    75 ms    73 ms    74 ms  multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
```



```
Tracing route to 85.190.9.221 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.84
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    13 ms    12 ms    12 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    71 ms    71 ms    70 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    67 ms    68 ms    69 ms  80.81.192.133
  9    77 ms    78 ms    79 ms  85.190.9.221
```




```
Pinging multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=141ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 81ms, Maximum = 141ms, Average = 101ms
```



```
Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.43.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=354ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=365ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=355ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=354ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.147:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 354ms, Maximum = 365ms, Average = 357ms
```



```
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.43.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.84
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    76 ms    75 ms    72 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    74 ms    73 ms    71 ms  62.75.4.138
  8   326 ms   357 ms   341 ms  74.125.50.113
  9   338 ms   331 ms   337 ms  209.85.255.178
 10   347 ms   335 ms   352 ms  209.85.242.184
 11   351 ms   346 ms   337 ms  209.85.242.187
 12   355 ms   355 ms   325 ms  64.233.174.55
 13   342 ms   345 ms   349 ms  209.85.255.249
 14   337 ms   339 ms   344 ms  www.google.com [74.125.43.147]
```

Χάλια...

----------


## intech

Εδώ όλα καλά.

..tor>ping 85.236.96.22
Pinging 85.236.96.22 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=88ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=118
Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 88ms, Average = 75ms


..tor>ping 74.125.43.147
Pinging 74.125.43.147 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 74.125.43.147:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 68ms

----------


## LefterisK

Pinging 85.236.96.22 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 78ms, Maximum = 109ms, Average = 88ms

----------------------------------------
Pinging 74.125.43.147 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=352ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=301ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=331ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=355ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.147:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 301ms, Maximum = 355ms, Average = 334ms

334....Καμιά ιδέα γιατί μου είναι τόσο ψηλά?  :Thinking: 
Έχω το πρώτο προφίλ χωρίς προστασία...

----------


## intech

[QUOTE=Lefteris79;3361449]Pinging 85.236.96.22 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 78ms, Maximum = 109ms, Average = 88ms

----------------------------------------
Pinging 74.125.43.147 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=352ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=301ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=331ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=355ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 301ms, Maximum = 355ms, Average = 334ms

334....Καμιά ιδέα γιατί μου είναι τόσο ψηλά?  :Thinking: 
Έχω το πρώτο προφίλ χωρίς προστασία...[/QUOTE]

Ακατανόητο.

----------


## MANTHES

Και εμενα ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση αυτη την στιγμη

----------


## antonis556

Γενικα δεν ξερω γιατι , αλλα σημερα και εγω ημουν σχετικα ψηλα ...  :Thinking:

----------


## intech

> Γενικα δεν ξερω γιατι , αλλα σημερα και εγω ημουν σχετικα ψηλα ...


Μέχρι που εφτασες.? :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis556

Προσωπικα , μεχρι 200 ....  :Sad: 

Υ.Γ : Τωρα βεβαια ολα ΟΚ !

----------


## billybiros

Από το μεσημέρι και μετά τα pings ήταν "ακανόνιστα" - πάιζαν συνέχεια (όχι τόσο απο πακέτο σε πακέτο αλλά απο λεπτό σε λεπτό).
Στο adslgr.com ήταν σταθερά στα ~169,170 (και σε άλλες ip που βγαίνουν απο Global Crossing).

Tα pings όμως που βγαίνανε απο OteGlobe δεν ήταν καθόλου σταθερά και υπήρχαν τεράστιες διαφορές μέσα σε 1 και 2 λεπτά (ακόμα και διπλάσια απο τα κανονικά).
Τα pings απο το pc στα nodes της OteGlobe (gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net κοκ) ήταν τεράστια (φτάνανε 100άρια και 200άρια) ενώ τα pings στα ίδια ακριβώς nodes απο το εξωτερικό (http://ping.eu) ήταν πολύ μικρά και φυσιολογικά (40 με 50).

Aν έκανες ένα ping σε μια ip μπορεί να φαινόταν φυσιολογικό (και δεν μιλάω για 4 πακέτα αλλά για 20 και 50). Αμέσως μετά και στα επόμενα 20 πακέτα το ίδιο αλλά λίγο μετά ακόμα και στο διπλάσιο.

Δεν κράτησα τα δικά μου - αλλά δεν είχε και νόημα γιατί μετά από λίγο ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικά (πάντα για OteGlobe).

----------


## intech

> Από το μεσημέρι και μετά τα pings ήταν "ακανόνιστα" - πάιζαν συνέχεια (όχι τόσο απο πακέτο σε πακέτο αλλά απο λεπτό σε λεπτό).
> Στο adslgr.com ήταν σταθερά στα ~169,170 (και σε άλλες ip που βγαίνουν απο Global Crossing).
> 
> Tα pings όμως που βγαίνανε απο OteGlobe δεν ήταν καθόλου σταθερά και υπήρχαν τεράστιες διαφορές μέσα σε 1 και 2 λεπτά (ακόμα και διπλάσια απο τα κανονικά).
> Τα pings απο το pc στα nodes της OteGlobe (gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net κοκ) ήταν τεράστια (φτάνανε 100άρια και 200άρια) ενώ τα pings στα ίδια ακριβώς nodes απο το εξωτερικό (http://ping.eu) ήταν πολύ μικρά και φυσιολογικά (40 με 50).
> 
> Aν έκανες ένα ping σε μια ip μπορεί να φαινόταν φυσιολογικό (και δεν μιλάω για 4 πακέτα αλλά για 20 και 50). Αμέσως μετά και στα επόμενα 20 πακέτα το ίδιο αλλά λίγο μετά ακόμα και στο διπλάσιο.
> 
> Δεν κράτησα τα δικά μου - αλλά δεν είχε και νόημα γιατί μετά από λίγο ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικά (πάντα για OteGlobe).


Το επιβεβαιώνω!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## MANTHES

Kαι εδω ειναι ολα οκ. Στο adslgr.com ειχα φτασει στα 440 ενω τωρα επανηρθε στα φυσιολογικα του νουμερα, για τα μερη μας, 190 δηλαδη.
Παντως παρα τα τεραστια νουμερα αν δεν εβλεπα τους αριθμους δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειχα παρατηρησει καποιο προβλημα στο browsing

----------


## Avesael

Σε Interleaved Path



```
Pinging multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 97ms, Maximum = 98ms, Average = 97ms
```



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 99ms, Maximum = 100ms, Average = 99ms
```

----------


## intech

Σε Fast Path, 

...75>ping multiplay.co.uk
Pinging multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=118
Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 69ms

.....>Ping k-play.de
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 59ms

----------


## antonis556

Α ρε Νικο , δες εγω .... 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping multiplay.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=83ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.236.96.22:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 82ms, Μέγιστο = 83ms, Μέσος όρος = 82ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 69ms, Μέγιστο = 70ms, Μέσος όρος = 69ms
```

Υ.Γ. : Κανε σε παρακαλω και traces να δω κατι ....

----------


## Avesael

Αντώνη, είσαι σε fast path με τέτοιες τιμές; Περίμενε να το γυρίσω σε fast να δοκιμάσω κι εκεί.

----------


## antonis556

Σε fast ειμαι , αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι ειμαι ετσι ..... 3-4 μερες τωρα ειμαι ετσι ...... Πειτε τιποτα να κανω ....

----------


## intech

Να και τα tracert:

........>tracert multiplay.co.
uk
Tracing route to multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.46
  4    13 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    63 ms    66 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    71 ms    72 ms    72 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    71 ms    71 ms    70 ms  62.75.27.98
  9    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
 10    68 ms    69 ms    69 ms  multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
Trace complete.


...................>tracert k-play.de
Tracing route to k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.16
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    57 ms    58 ms    57 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    59 ms    59 ms    59 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    58 ms    58 ms    58 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11    55 ms    56 ms    56 ms  79.171.176.158
 12    61 ms    59 ms    61 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
Trace complete.

Αντώνη, ίσως φταίνε οι εργασίες της ΔΕΗ, που έγιναν στο κέντρο σου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω.
Θα ήταν χρήσιμο, να έχουμε και την γνώμη και άλλων φίλων που ανήκουν στο ίδιο Α/Κ.

----------


## antonis556

Δεν γνωριζω αλλους που να εχουν ΟΝ εδω ... Παντως εγω βλεπω οτι εσυ δν περνας απο μια IP που περναω εγω , μπορει να ειναι και αυτο .....



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert multiplay.co.uk

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.54
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    60 ms    60 ms    59 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    72 ms    72 ms    71 ms  62.75.4.138
  9    71 ms    71 ms    71 ms  62.75.27.98
 10    71 ms    71 ms    71 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
 11    82 ms    82 ms    82 ms  multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    67 ms    65 ms    67 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    66 ms    66 ms    65 ms  62.75.4.214
  9    61 ms    61 ms    60 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    68 ms    68 ms    68 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    64 ms    64 ms    72 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12    75 ms    74 ms    74 ms  79.171.176.158
 13    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω ?

----------


## Avesael

Χμμμ... Χάλια και σε μένα σε fasth path



```
Pinging multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=117
Reply from 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.22:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 83ms, Maximum = 100ms, Average = 92ms
```



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 97ms, Average = 95ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Kαι εδω πανω στην ιδια μοιρα οπως και χθες το απογευμα και σε adslgr πιανω εως 440  :Razz: . Μαλλον κατι τρεχει

----------


## antonis556

Ωχ ... Για δωσε tracerts .......

----------


## MANTHES

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    40 ms    39 ms    38 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    26 ms    26 ms    28 ms  91.132.2.130
  5    64 ms    67 ms    67 ms  204.245.39.69
  6   168 ms   171 ms   175 ms  64.209.101.122
  7     *        *      443 ms  2a.1a.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.26.42]
  8   452 ms   432 ms   451 ms  da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
  9   456 ms   465 ms   451 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.



Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: core1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    34 ms    32 ms    31 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    23 ms    24 ms    23 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  5    95 ms    95 ms    97 ms  62.75.4.129
  6    96 ms    95 ms    94 ms  62.75.4.150
  7    85 ms    84 ms    85 ms  62.75.27.98
  8    80 ms    86 ms    90 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
  9    81 ms    81 ms    88 ms  www1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]

----------


## Avesael

```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 209.51.218.146
  Date/Time: 8/3/2010 8:48:34 ìì to 8/3/2010 8:48:43 ìì

 1   53 ms  N/A     N/A      45 ms  N/A     N/A      52 ms  N/A     N/A      61 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
 2   *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *       [-]
 3    6 ms  N/A     N/A      54 ms  N/A     N/A       6 ms  N/A     N/A       6 ms  [91.132.2.30]
 4    7 ms  N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A       6 ms  N/A     N/A       7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    7 ms  N/A     N/A       8 ms  N/A     N/A       8 ms  N/A     N/A       7 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   74 ms  N/A     N/A      74 ms  N/A     N/A     111 ms  N/A     N/A      74 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *       [-]
 8  157 ms  N/A     N/A     157 ms  N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A     157 ms  [64.209.101.122]
 9   *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *       [-]
10  N/A     N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A     157 ms  N/A     N/A      *      da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
11   *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *      N/A     N/A      *       [-]
12  157 ms  N/A     N/A     158 ms  N/A     N/A     157 ms  N/A     N/A     156 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 156ms, Maximum = 158ms, Average = 157ms
```

----------


## intech

Απορώ, γιατί το οτι εχω άριστη γραμμή, δεν παίζει ρόλο.
Πρόβλημα με τα pings, είχα μόνο οταν τα είχαν όλοι.

Avesael, έχω,τις ρυθμίσεις που έγιναν, εκείνο το απόγευμα, πριν σχεδόν 2 χρόνια.
Λές να είχα τόσο δίκιο?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Avesael

Να ήταν όλα έτσι ε;  :Razz: 



```
Pinging www.ote.gr [195.167.100.39] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=55
Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=55
Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=55
Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 195.167.100.39:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 7ms
```






> Απορώ, γιατί το οτι εχω άριστη γραμμή, δεν παίζει ρόλο.
> Πρόβλημα με τα pings, είχα μόνο οταν τα είχαν όλοι.
> 
> Avesael, έχω,τις ρυθμίσεις που έγιναν, εκείνο το απόγευμα, πριν σχεδόν 2 χρόνια.
> Λές να είχα τόσο δίκιο?


Μου φαίνετα ότι μάλλον δίκιο είχες.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile: 
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Αντώνη:



```
Tracing route to multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    79 ms    99 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    43 ms    41 ms    42 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    86 ms    93 ms    92 ms  62.75.4.129
  8   120 ms   119 ms   116 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   121 ms   119 ms   121 ms  62.75.27.98
 10   127 ms   130 ms   125 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
 11   118 ms   119 ms   122 ms  www1.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    19 ms    99 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    17 ms     8 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    78 ms    78 ms    72 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7   119 ms   117 ms   117 ms  62.75.4.129
  8   130 ms   126 ms   124 ms  62.75.4.214
  9   144 ms   150 ms   150 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   142 ms   142 ms   146 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11   144 ms   144 ms   145 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12   143 ms   140 ms   139 ms  79.171.176.158
 13   166 ms   161 ms   151 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## antonis556

Αυτη η IP :: *91.132.2.170* τα κανει ολα  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Δεν περνανε ολοι απο εκει....

----------


## intech

> Αυτη η IP :: *91.132.2.170* τα κανει ολα 
> Δεν περνανε ολοι απο εκει....


Το ψάχνω..


*Spoiler:*





inetnum:        91.132.2.0 - 91.132.2.255
netname:        ON-TELECOMS-NET
descr:          ON Telecoms netblock
remarks:        INFRA-AW
country:        GR
admin-c:        OTNO1-RIPE
tech-c:         OTNO1-RIPE
status:         ASSIGNED PA
mnt-by:         ONNOC-MNT
mnt-by:         ONTELECOMS-MNT
mnt-domains:    ONNOC-MNT
mnt-domains:    ONTELECOMS-MNT
source:         RIPE # Filtered

role:           ON Telecoms Network Operation Center
address:        Sorou 26
address:        15125
address:        Maroussi, Athens
address:        Greece
org:            ORG-OS29-RIPE
e-mail:         
admin-c:        FF2524-RIPE
admin-c:        GP6331-RIPE
admin-c:        BN1014-RIPE
admin-c:        AS14613-RIPE
admin-c:        KT590-RIPE
tech-c:         FF2524-RIPE
tech-c:         GP6331-RIPE
tech-c:         BN1014-RIPE
tech-c:         AS14613-RIPE
tech-c:         KT590-RIPE
mnt-by:         ONNOC-MNT
nic-hdl:        OTNO1-RIPE
source:         RIPE # Filtered

route:          91.132.0.0/16
descr:          ON Telecoms NETBLOCK
origin:         AS41920
mnt-by:         ONNOC-MNT
source:         RIPE # Filtered




Βέβαια, επειδή είσαι ανήσυχο μυαλό, δες εσύ και άλλοι, αυτό.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0...681447,00.html
Η μετάφραση στο google, θα βοηθήσει.

Ιδέες, για τους νεότερους..

----------


## antonis556

Γιατι δινεις Γερμανικα ? (δεν μου αρεσει σαν γλωσσα  :Razz: ) . Δωσε Αγγλικα που εχω και Proficiency  :Razz: 

Edit: [ Δεν καταλαβα ακριβως ποια ειναι η "κεντρικη ιδεα" ]

Υ.Γ. Με την Ολλανδια γιατι ακομα ετσι ? (ειναι πολυ καιρο τωρα αυτο)



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 85.190.38.115

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 85.190.38.115 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms    41 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    18 ms    20 ms    18 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  7    60 ms    62 ms    57 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    68 ms    68 ms    69 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   132 ms   115 ms    71 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 10   126 ms   125 ms   122 ms  so-0-3-0.pr1.k13.ams.nl.eurotransit.net [82.96.8
9.233]
 11   127 ms   131 ms   135 ms  85.190.38.115
```

Με αυξημενα κυριως τα links απο eurotransit.net

----------


## intech

> Γιατι δινεις Γερμανικα ? (δεν μου αρεσει σαν γλωσσα ) . Δωσε Αγγλικα που εχω και Proficiency


 Η μετάφραση στο google, θα βοηθήσει.

τι αλλο να πώ.

----------


## antonis556

*Spoiler:*




			Εκανα και την μεταφραση και το διαβασα , αλλα δεν το καταλαβα .....  :Thinking:

----------


## popo1

Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που έχω με το πινγκ πείρα στην ον και μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα τέσπα με τα πολλά πολλά βρήκα έναν φίλο στο παιχνίδι που είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το πινγκ και των ρώτησα και μου είπε ότι κάθε ρούτερ έχει δικό του δρόμο κατι τέτοιο πιστεύω πως εσείς που τα ξέρετε θα καταλάβατε
τεσπα των ρώτησα αν υπάρχει λύση για αυτό και μου είπε όχι.

ισχύει?

Αν δεν υπάρχει λύση και αλλάξω σύνδεση θα είναι το ίδιο?

----------


## intech

> Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που έχω με το πινγκ πείρα στην ον και μου είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα τέσπα με τα πολλά πολλά βρήκα έναν φίλο στο παιχνίδι που είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το πινγκ και των ρώτησα και μου είπε ότι κάθε ρούτερ έχει δικό του δρόμο κατι τέτοιο πιστεύω πως εσείς που τα ξέρετε θα καταλάβατε
> τεσπα των ρώτησα αν υπάρχει λύση για αυτό και μου είπε όχι.
> 
> ισχύει?
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει λύση και αλλάξω σύνδεση θα είναι το ίδιο?


Δέν ισχύει!

Αυτό που ισχύει (και δεν έχει σχέση με το νήμα και το φόρουμ, είναι οτι ο κάθε δρόμος, έχει την δικιά του Ιστορία :Very Happy: )

Λύση σίγουρα υπάρχει, γιατί μετά τον ΟΤΕ, η ΟΝ έχει τα καλύτερα pings,σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και καλύτερα. :One thumb up:

----------


## popo1

> Δέν ισχύει!
> 
> Αυτό που ισχύει (και δεν έχει σχέση με το νήμα και το φόρουμ, είναι οτι ο κάθε δρόμος, έχει την δικιά του Ιστορία)
> 
> Λύση σίγουρα υπάρχει, γιατί μετά τον ΟΤΕ, η ΟΝ έχει τα καλύτερα pings,σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και καλύτερα.


ΠΩ! δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μα πια πείρα και την ον τους είπα το και το δεν έχω καλά πινγκ μόνο σε σερβερ του λονδίνου και μόνο τον χρόνο μου φάγανε.

καμία λύση/συμβουλή?

----------


## intech

> ΠΩ! δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη μα πια πείρα και την ον τους είπα το και το δεν έχω καλά πινγκ μόνο σε σερβερ του λονδίνου και μόνο τον χρόνο μου φάγανε.
> 
> καμία λύση/συμβουλή?


Σε ποιό Server?

----------


## popo1

> Σε ποιό Server?


Μμμ,δεν ξέρω αναλυτικά αιπι και τέτοια το μόνο που ξέρω είναι οτι βρίσκεται στο Ηνωμένο βασίλειο..(Για online game μιλάμε ετσι.)

----------


## antonis556

Βρες την IP μεσα απο το παιχνιδι , δημοσιευσε τη εδω για να δουμε τι παιζει ....

----------


## intech

> Βρες την IP μεσα απο το παιχνιδι , δημοσιευσε τη εδω για να δουμε τι παιζει ....


Σωστά Αντώνη, γιατί αλλιώς, δεν γίνεται, τίποτα. :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Off Topic


		By the way , ποιο game παιζεις?

----------


## popo1

Λολ,υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου την πούνε?

----------


## antonis556

Οπα , σε οποιο game και να παιζεις η IP παντα αναγραφεται καπου.....

----------


## popo1

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		By the way , ποιο game παιζεις?


http://crossfire.z8games.com/index2.aspx

Να και η αιπι  80.97.209.242


Έκανα και ενα πινκγ λολ  

Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.0.6001]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\keyenes1925>ping

C:\Users\keyenes1925>ping 80.97.209.242

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο 80.97.209.242 με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=169ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=138ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=326ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 80.97.209.242:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 3, Απολεσθέντα = 1 (απώλεια 25%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 138ms, Μέγιστο = 326ms, Μέσος όρος = 211ms

C:\Users\keyenes1925>^V

----------


## intech

Εδώ αυτά, μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση!!!

......0EA75>ping 80.97.209.242
Pinging 80.97.209.242 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
Ping statistics for 80.97.209.242:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 92ms, Average = 91ms

----------


## MANTHES

Σε μενα εφτασε εως τα 104 το οποιο ειναι η γνωστη διαφορα που εχουμε μεταξυ μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## popo1

> Εδώ αυτά, μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση!!!
> 
> ......0EA75>ping 80.97.209.242
> Pinging 80.97.209.242 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=117
> Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
> Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=117
> Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
> Ping statistics for 80.97.209.242:
> ...


 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Γιατί έτσι ώμος ρε φίλε,και φαντάζομαι οτί δεν είσαι καν σε φαστ παθ και εγώ έιμαι

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 80.97.209.242

Γίνεται Ping στο 80.97.209.242 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=96ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=97ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=98ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=98ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 80.97.209.242:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 96ms, Μέγιστο = 98ms, Μέσος όρος = 97ms
```

P.S. : O server ειναι απο Ρουμανια (Βουκουρεστι)

----------


## LefterisK

Pinging 80.97.209.242 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=95ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 80.97.209.242:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 95ms, Maximum = 96ms, Average = 95ms
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Tracing route to 80.97.209.242 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.150
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    65 ms    65 ms    65 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    60 ms    60 ms    61 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  80.81.192.54
  9    94 ms    94 ms    94 ms  10.0.240.1
 10    94 ms   107 ms    94 ms  10.0.242.222
 11    93 ms    93 ms    93 ms  10.0.242.126
 12    95 ms    95 ms    96 ms  80.97.209.242

----------


## intech

Τι να πώ...
>ping 80.97.209.242
Pinging 80.97.209.242 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=117
Reply from 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
Ping statistics for 80.97.209.242:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 91ms, Maximum = 92ms, Average = 91ms

>tracert 80.97.209.242

Tracing route to 80.97.209.242 over a maximum of 30 hops
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    78 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.42
  4     6 ms     6 ms    36 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  6    51 ms    51 ms    52 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    61 ms    61 ms    61 ms  62.75.4.138
  8    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  decix.romtelecom.net [80.81.192.54]
  9    92 ms    92 ms    92 ms  10.0.240.1
 10    94 ms    94 ms    97 ms  10.0.242.222
 11    95 ms    93 ms    93 ms  10.0.242.126
 12    91 ms    91 ms    91 ms  80.97.209.242
Trace complete.

Μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση!

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 80.97.209.242

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 80.97.209.242 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    67 ms    67 ms    67 ms  62.75.4.214
  9    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  decix.romtelecom.net [80.81.192.54]
 10    99 ms    98 ms    99 ms  10.0.240.1
 11    97 ms    97 ms    98 ms  10.0.242.222
 12    96 ms    96 ms    97 ms  10.0.242.126
 13    97 ms    96 ms    97 ms  80.97.209.242

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```


*Spoiler:*




			Btw , intech για αυτη την IP :91.132.2.170 , εμαθες τιποτα ?

----------


## popo1

Μμμ,έχω πρόβλημα ετσι..

----------


## intech

> Μμμ,έχω πρόβλημα ετσι..


Μάλλον, για στείλε λεπτομέρειες της σύνδεσης σου.

----------


## popo1

> Μάλλον, για στείλε λεπτομέρειες.


adsl status?

----------


## antonis556

Ναι...

----------


## intech

> adsl status?


Και Α/κ που ανήκεις.
Λειτουργικο, οτι πιό πολύ μπορεις, χωρίς να σε εκθέτει.

----------


## popo1

> Και Α/κ που ανήκεις.
> Λειτουργικο, οτι πιό πολύ μπορεις, χωρίς να σε εκθέτει.


Α/κ?


Current Time: 03/09/2010 10:23:45 pm
INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1024 Kbps.
Download:  16379 Kbps.
WAN IP:  
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.134
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20



GATEWAY
IP Address:  192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
DHCP Server:  Enabled
Firewall:  Disabled
UPnP:  Enabled
Wireless:  Enabled
INFORMATION
Numbers of DHCP Clients:  0
Runtime Code Version: 
  1.28.8S-O (Nov 18 2008 19:24:00)
Boot Code Version:  0.72.10
ADSL Modem Code Version:  07.04.02.180A+
LAN MAC Address: 
Wireless MAC Address: 
WAN MAC Address:
Hardware Version:  01A
Serial Num:   YW0142233




















Status:


Configured

Current

Line Status

---

SHOWTIME

Link Type

Automatic

G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Fast Path

[Go Top]

Data Rate:
Stream Type

Actual Data Rate

Up Stream

1024 (Kbps.)

Down Stream

16379 (Kbps.)

[Go Top]

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data

Upstream

Downstream

Noise Margin

10 dB

8 dB

Attenuation

9 dB

18 dB


Indicator Name

Near End Indicator

Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction

0

0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction

0

0

Fast Path CRC Error

0

544

Interleaved Path CRC Error

0

0

Loss of Signal Defect

0

---

Fast Path HEC Error

0

0

Interleaved Path HEC Error

0

0

[Go Top]

Statistics:
Received Cells

71539915

Transmitted Cells

14235436

[Go Top]

----------


## intech

Σβήσε αμέσως την wan ip και mac address!!!!!!!!!
Από το post εννοώ!

----------


## antonis556

Μια χαρα νομιζω πως ειναι ... Πανω κατω τα ιδια στατιστικα με μενα εχει ....  :Thinking:  Περιεργο....

----------


## nnn

Τα έσβησα εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Τα έσβησα εγώ


 :One thumb up: 

Α/κ είναι το κέντρο του οτε που ανήκεις.

----------


## popo1

> Α/κ είναι το κέντρο του οτε που ανήκεις.


Μμμ,δεν το ξέρω.
μήπως  η αλλαγή ρουτερ να φτιάξει τα πράγματα ?

----------


## intech

> Μμμ,δεν το ξέρω.
> μήπως η αλλαγή ρουτερ να φτιάξει τα πράγματα ?


Πού μένεις βρε popo1?
Σε ποιά περιοχή?

----------


## popo1

> Πού μένεις βρε popo1?
> Σε ποιά περιοχή?


Πειραιά/νίκαια

----------


## nothing

αν με αυτα τα στατιστικα και δεν υπαρχει ενεργο download/upload στη συνδεση σου ειναι πολυ περιεργα τα νουμερα μιας και ειναι πολυ υψηλα χωρις λογο...  :Thinking:

----------


## popo1

Βασικά τον τελευταίο καιρό τα downoads μου είναι πολλά,παίζει ρόλο αυτό?


Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.0.6001]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\keyenes1925>ping 80.97.209.242

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο 80.97.209.242 με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=96ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=97ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=98ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 80.97.209.242: bytes=32 χρόνος=97ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 80.97.209.242:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 96ms, Μέγιστο = 98ms, Μέσος όρος = 97ms

C:\Users\keyenes1925>

Να! και τα πινγκ σήμερα,από τι βλέπω έπεσαν αλλά το πινγκ στο παιχνίδι είναι ακόμα το ίδιο..

----------


## nothing

ελπιζω οταν κανεις ping καπου να μην κανεις καποιο download/upload ταυτοχρονα ετσι?
και να εχει μεινει ανενεργη καπως η συνδεση για κανα λεπτο τουλαχιστον...

----------


## intech

> ελπιζω οταν κανεις ping καπου να μην κανεις καποιο download/upload ταυτοχρονα ετσι?
> και να εχει μεινει ανενεργη καπως η συνδεση για κανα λεπτο τουλαχιστον...


Φίλε nothing, η ανταπόκριση στα pings, επηρειάζεται πολύ λίγο απο το download/upload , εκτός αν έχεις φτάσει κοντά στα όρια.
Σέ κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, το πολύ 10 με 20 ms παραπάνω.

----------


## nothing

εδω θα διαφωνησω καθως ειδικα το upload επηρεαζει και μαλιστα σημαντικα...

για το download ναι θα συμφωνησω  οτι αν δεν ειναι στα ορια δεν επηρεαζει και τοσο αλλα και παλι υπαρχει μια καθυστερηση  :Smile: 

//αυτα που λεω ειναι καθαρα εμπειρικα φυσικα

----------


## billybiros

> Βασικά τον τελευταίο καιρό τα downoads μου είναι πολλά,παίζει ρόλο αυτό?


Wireless 
ping -n 20 www.google.com


*Spoiler:*




			Pinging www.google.com [74.125.43.147] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.147:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 81ms, Average = *74ms*




Download 1 αρχείο απο ftp (ntua)
Ping -n 20 www.google.com

*Spoiler:*




			Pinging www.google.com [74.125.43.147] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.147:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 82ms, Average =* 76ms*




O MO αυξήθηκε κατα 2 ms

και με 7 torrents (όλα στο unlimited)
Ping -n 20 www.google.com

*Spoiler:*




			Pinging www.google.com [74.125.43.147] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=735ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=642ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=656ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=646ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=542ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=601ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=661ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=645ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=838ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=711ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=553ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=631ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=826ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=614ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=714ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=724ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.147: bytes=32 time=577ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.147:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 17, Lost = 3 (15% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 542ms, Maximum = 838ms, Average = 665ms
		


Download ένα μόνο αρχείο δεν φαίνεται να παίζει κανένα ρόλο αλλά με torrents να κατεβαίνουν και ειδικά στο unlimited  :ROFL:  .

----------


## intech

> Wireless 
> ping -n 20 www.google.com
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Βέβαια σήμερα τα πράγματα , είναι λίγο διαφορετικά!
Αντί για 33.4 Gb/s  εχουμε 10.4 Gb/s....στο  switch.gr-ix.gr.

----------


## antonis556

Με Ολλανδια ακομα ετσι , εδω και πολυ καιρο (τα απογευματα μονο) 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 85.190.38.115

Γίνεται Ping στο 85.190.38.115 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=210ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=196ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=202ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=191ms TTL=114

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.190.38.115:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 191ms, Μέγιστο = 210ms, Μέσος όρος = 199ms
```

Αντιμετωπιζει καποιος αλλος παρομοιο προβλημα?

----------


## nothing

```
C:\Documents and Settings\iou>ping 85.190.38.115

Pinging 85.190.38.115 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 85.190.38.115:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 58ms
```

με profile 1 σε fast path


εξακολουθω να πιστυεω οτι κατι τρεχει με σενα γενικα με τα ping...
το λεω καλοπροαιρετα,μην παρεξηγησεις  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Να σου πω την αληθεια αυτο εχω αρχισει και πιστευω και δεν ξερω τι να κανω ....

Ενω στην αρχη ολα κυλουσαν ομαλα και τελεια , τωρα χαλια .... Τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## LefterisK

Pinging 178.20.10.23 with 64 bytes of Data:    k-play
Receive reply from 178.20.10.23, time=80ms
Receive reply from 178.20.10.23, time=70ms
Receive reply from 178.20.10.23, time=70ms
Receive reply from 178.20.10.23, time=70ms
Receive reply from 178.20.10.23, time=70ms
Packets: Sent = 5, Received = 5, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Pinging 85.236.96.22 with 64 bytes of Data:   multiplay
Receive reply from 85.236.96.22, time=90ms
Receive reply from 85.236.96.22, time=90ms
Receive reply from 85.236.96.22, time=80ms
Receive reply from 85.236.96.22, time=80ms
Receive reply from 85.236.96.22, time=80ms
Packets: Sent = 5, Received = 5, Lost = 0 (0% loss)

Eιναι 3.30 το πρωι...αποκλειεται να εχει traffic τωρα...
Τι παιζεται ρε παιδια... :Thinking:

----------


## billybiros

Και σε εμένα είναι περίπου στα 71


*Spoiler:*




			D:\Documents and Settings\billy>ping -n 20 178.20.10.23

Pinging 178.20.10.23 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 20, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 70ms, Maximum = 72ms, Average = 70ms

D:\Documents and Settings\billy>tracert 178.20.10.23

Tracing route to ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  . [10.0.0.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     8 ms    45 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.48
  4    23 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    54 ms    52 ms    52 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    65 ms    63 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    66 ms    65 ms    65 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  9    64 ms    62 ms    62 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    69 ms    68 ms    69 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11    73 ms    71 ms    72 ms  79.171.176.158
 12    70 ms    69 ms    69 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Trace complete.
		






> Να σου πω την αληθεια αυτο εχω αρχισει και πιστευω και δεν ξερω τι να κανω ....
> 
> Ενω στην αρχη ολα κυλουσαν ομαλα και τελεια , τωρα χαλια .... Τι μπορω να κανω?


Φίλε Αντώνη δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο αλλά αυτή η 91.132.2.170 μοιάζει στοιχειωμένη.  :Razz: 
Από ότι βλέπω παλιά δεν περνούσες από αυτή (link)
Ενώ το κακό άρχισε από εδώ (link)

----------


## nothing

το traffic απο προχτες δε πρεπει να το σκεφτεστε καθολου μιας και δε παιζει κανενα ρολο...
με τα site τα γνωστα να εχουν κοπει απλα ολα ειναι ελευθερα τωρα...

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> το traffic απο προχτες δε πρεπει να το σκεφτεστε καθολου μιας και δε παιζει κανενα ρολο...
> με τα site τα γνωστα να εχουν κοπει απλα ολα ειναι ελευθερα τωρα...


Για να κάνουμε και λίγο χιούμορ.. Με τον ΟΤΕ και την ON να είναι εδώ και καιρό οι μόνοι πάροχοι που έχουν διασύνδεση με όλους τους άλλους, δεν παρατηρήθηκε και μεγάλη πτώση στο traffic, σε σχέση με τα ξεμπουκώματα των άλλων.  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nothing

ε οσο ναναι βρε συ απο τη στιγμη που κλεισαν τα famous site για κατεβασμα ειναι φυσικο να εχει πεσει παντου η κινηση ασχετως διασυνδεσης  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> [/SPOILER]
> Φίλε Αντώνη δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο αλλά αυτή η 91.132.2.170 μοιάζει στοιχειωμένη. 
> Από ότι βλέπω παλιά δεν περνούσες από αυτή (link)
> Ενώ το κακό άρχισε από εδώ (link)


Το ολο προβλημα ξεκινησε μετα τις εργασιες που ειχε η ΔΕΗ στο Dslam . Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εγινε , αλλα ουτε ξερω τι μπορω να κανω .... Απο τις 2 του μηνα , οπως ειχε ανακοινωθει απο το site της ΟΝ 


> 02/03/2010
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ αναφορικά με τεχνικές εργασίες που θα πραγματοποιηθούν από τη ΔΕΗ στις 02 Μαρτίου, ενδέχεται να προκληθούν διακοπές σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες των συνδρομητών του κέντρου Κερατσινίου μεταξύ 00:00 και 04:00.


 , απο τοτε εχω το προβλημα ....

----------


## nothing

κοιτα εχεις ηδη καποια στοιχεια με το τι συμβαινει περιπου και τι διαφορετικο γινεται σε εσενα που "καθυστερει" οποτε παρε ενα τηλεφωνο εξηγησε την περιπτωση σου και γιατι σε ενεδιαφερει τοσο και να ρωτησεις σχετικα γιατι συμβαινει αυτο και τι αλλαξε απο εκεινη την ημερα πχ...

//εγω αυτο θα εκανα αν με ενδιεφερε τοσο το online game

αν θες σταματα οτι αλλη κινηση στο δικτυο εχεις ετσι για να ειμαστε στα ιδια και δωσε 2-3 διευθυνσεις που σε ενδιαφερουν τωρα να τα δουμε παραλληλα τι αποτελεσματα θα μας δωσουν...

----------


## antonis556

Τωρα σχετικα ειναι ΟΚ ολα .... 

85.190.38.115
www.k-play.de
www.540hosting.com



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 85.190.38.115

Γίνεται Ping στο 85.190.38.115 με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=114
Απάντηση από: 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=114

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.190.38.115:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 59ms, Μέγιστο = 59ms, Μέσος όρος = 59ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 69ms, Μέγιστο = 70ms, Μέσος όρος = 69ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.540hosting.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.540hosting.com [91.186.24.180] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 91.186.24.180:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 74ms, Μέγιστο = 74ms, Μέσος όρος = 74ms
```

Στο τελευταιο παντα ειχα 50αρια , γιατι ειναι Αγγλια . Τελος παντων και τηλ να τους παρω τι να τους πω? Να μου φτιαξουν τη γραμμη να τρεχει καθαρα για gaming? Εδω ο αλλος μια αλλη φορα με ρωτησε τι ειναι το "ping" .....

----------


## nothing

```
ping 85.190.38.115

Pinging 85.190.38.115 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=118
Reply from 85.190.38.115: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 85.190.38.115:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 58ms

ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 65ms, Average = 64ms

ping www.540hosting.com

Pinging www.540hosting.com [91.186.24.180] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=118
Reply from 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=118
Reply from 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=118
Reply from 91.186.24.180: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 91.186.24.180:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 66ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 66ms
```

........Auto merged post: nothing πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ενταξει οι διαφορες τωρα ειναι μικρες αποσο φαινεται...
σημερα θα ειμαι και απογευμα σπιτι οποτε δοκιμαζουμε και τοτε που θεωρητικα υπαρχει προβλημα...

----------


## antonis556

Υπαρχει διαφορα ... Τι προτεινεις? Τηλ , τωρα?

----------


## nothing

κοιτα δε ξερω και λεπτομερεις ισως ο fanboy να σου διευκρινιζε κατι περισσοτερο μιας και γνωριζει παραπανω...

απλα θα πρεπει να μιλησεις με καποιος στο δευτερο επιπεδο νομιζω ( ?? ) που να ξερει πραγματα και να μπορει να κοιταξει και πιο τεχνικες λεπτομερειες...

----------


## antonis556

Μολις μιλησα με την ΟΝ και μου ειπε το παιδι στην ΤΥ οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την γραμμη , ειναι μια χαρα για online gaming και λεει οτι pingarei μια χαρα , στα 6-7ms ακριβως . Με λιγα λογια μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την γραμμη ..... ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ....

----------


## antonis556

Τι εγινε παλι?????



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=78ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=98ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=101ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=95ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 78ms, Μέγιστο = 101ms, Μέσος όρος = 93ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping multiplay.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.22] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=93ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=93ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=92ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=94ms TTL=116

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.236.96.22:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 92ms, Μέγιστο = 94ms, Μέσος όρος = 93ms
```

Η προβλημα ή μπουκωμα στο εσωτερικο δικτυο της ΟΝ .....



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    32 ms    29 ms    30 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]  7    88 ms    88 ms    82 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    96 ms   101 ms   102 ms  62.75.4.214
  9    76 ms    84 ms    83 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    76 ms    76 ms    79 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11   111 ms   107 ms   108 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12   107 ms   105 ms   112 ms  79.171.176.158
 13   104 ms   107 ms   114 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    43 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    17 ms    16 ms    15 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3
.137]  7    61 ms    58 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    69 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.214
  9    69 ms    64 ms    64 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    74 ms    73 ms    80 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    57 ms    56 ms    60 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12    66 ms    65 ms    64 ms  79.171.176.158
 13    79 ms    76 ms    72 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Καλυτερα τωρα , αλλα εξακολουθει να φευγει με σχετικα ψηλα νουμερα απο το δικτυο της ΟΝ ... Παντα ηταν 6-7ms...

----------


## DiM

Νο problem  :Cool:

----------


## antonis556

Τι να πω , δεν ξερω τι να κανω πλεον . Παιρνω την ΟΝ , η γραμμη σας δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα ....  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Τρελααααα !!!!   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    46 ms    46 ms    46 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    48 ms    48 ms    49 ms  62.75.4.98
  9    49 ms    49 ms    49 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    50 ms    49 ms    50 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    52 ms    51 ms    52 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12    55 ms    53 ms    55 ms  79.171.176.158
 13    54 ms    51 ms    53 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## MANTHES

Και στην θεσσαλονικη ειναι πολυ βελτιωμενα, μεγαλυτερα οπως παντα αλλα καλυτερα, 64 μεσο ορο αυτη την στιγμη

----------


## antonis556

> Και στην θεσσαλονικη ειναι πολυ βελτιωμενα, μεγαλυτερα οπως παντα αλλα καλυτερα, 64 μεσο ορο αυτη την στιγμη


Μια χαρα . Δωσε σε παρακαλω ενα tracert .

----------


## MANTHES

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.2
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    21 ms    16 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    16 ms    21 ms    16 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]
  6    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    58 ms    56 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    62 ms    72 ms    60 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  9    65 ms    62 ms    61 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    61 ms    61 ms    61 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 11    62 ms    62 ms    61 ms  79.171.176.158
 12    66 ms    64 ms    62 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

----------


## antonis556

Μια χαρα !  :One thumb up:

----------


## MANTHES

Επειδη ειμαι λιγακι ασχετος με ολο αυτο. Απο το tracert τι συμπερασμα μπορει να βγαλει καποιος; Θελω να πω τι διαφορα εχει απο το να δω απλα τα ping;

----------


## antonis556

Λοιπον , απο το tracert βλεπεις την δρομολογηση σου . Απο το ping βλεπεις απλα το χρονο αποκρισης προς το server !

----------


## MANTHES

Ναι το ξερω αυτο αλλα τι μου προσφερει; Μπορω να βγαλω καποιο συμπερασμα  σε κατι; 
Π.χ. να δω ποιος με καθυστερει και να τον πλακωσω στο ξυλο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## antonis556

Μπορεις για παραδειγμα να δεις αν υπαρχει καποιο μπουκωμα , ειτε σε εξωτερικα κυκλωματα ειτε στο εσωτερικο δικτυο της ΟΝ ... :One thumb up:

----------


## MANTHES

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι λογω της ημερας και της ωρας αλλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βλεπω Ping στο adslgr στα 167 απο 177 που ειχα μεχρι χθες

----------


## Lagman

> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι λογω της ημερας και της ωρας αλλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βλεπω Ping στο adslgr στα 167 απο 177 που ειχα μεχρι χθες


Πρέπει να πας σε κάποιον που έχει forthnet η hellas on line και να τους δεις να πιάνουν 300 και 600 ms προς το adslgr  .

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping adslgr.com

Γίνεται Ping στο adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=153ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=153ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=153ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=153ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.51.218.146:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 153ms, Μέγιστο = 153ms, Μέσος όρος = 153ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Ημουν στην φορθνετ και εχω αποψη. Παντως επειδη μαλλον εκει θα καταληξω και παλι τους ρωτησα και απο οτι ειδα εχουν οπως και πριν 20-30 Pings παραπανω σε σχεση με την On. 
Σημερα παντως το youtube ειχε προβλημα αλλα μονο με την on; Οταν εγω ειχα 130 της οτενετ ειχαν 56

----------


## antonis556

Τι γινεται ?  :Thinking: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    35 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.124
  4    10 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    34 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    56 ms    54 ms    55 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    82 ms    82 ms    82 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    97 ms    98 ms   102 ms  62.75.4.98
  9    93 ms    95 ms   101 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   101 ms    96 ms    90 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11   113 ms   112 ms   113 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12    89 ms    82 ms    89 ms  79.171.176.158
 13   101 ms    98 ms   104 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## tdc

> Τι γινεται ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> ...



*Spoiler:*




			Pinging k.play.de [87.230.100.33] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 87.230.100.33: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=51
Reply from 87.230.100.33: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=51
Reply from 87.230.100.33: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=51
Reply from 87.230.100.33: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 87.230.100.33:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 72ms, Maximum = 76ms, Average = 74ms
		


 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MANTHES

Σε μενα ειναι στα 66ms αλλα εχω ολη την ημερα προβλημα με το youtube το οποιο τωρα ειναι στα 230ms

----------


## Dark-Side

```
C:\Users\Tolis>ping www.youtube.com

Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.39.102] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.39.102: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.39.102: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.39.102: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=50
Reply from 74.125.39.102: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 74.125.39.102:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 77ms, Maximum = 78ms, Average = 77ms

C:\Users\Tolis>
```

Δοκίμασε ping στο www.youtube.com  :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

Τα ιδια με σενα εχω τωρα. Μου εκανε εντυπωση ομως χθες οτι ενω σε ολα τα αλλα σαιτ τα Pings ηταν πολυ καλα στο youtube χτυπουσε ακομα και 300αρια καποια στιγμη ενω την ιδια ωρα απο οτενετ ηταν στα 56. 
Μπορει να ειχε προβλημα η On μονο με ενα συγκεκριμενο σαιτ;

----------


## tdc

> Τα ιδια με σενα εχω τωρα. Μου εκανε εντυπωση ομως χθες οτι ενω σε ολα τα αλλα σαιτ τα Pings ηταν πολυ καλα στο youtube χτυπουσε ακομα και 300αρια καποια στιγμη ενω την ιδια ωρα απο οτενετ ηταν στα 56. 
> Μπορει να ειχε προβλημα η On μονο με ενα συγκεκριμενο σαιτ;


Το youtube.com, με το www.youtube.com εχει διαφορετικη δρομολογηση..  :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

:Thinking:  Οντως ...



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube.com [74.125.127.100]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.30
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    59 ms    59 ms    59 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    62 ms    61 ms    61 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   126 ms    73 ms    74 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    73 ms    72 ms    73 ms  209.85.255.176
 11    76 ms    76 ms    75 ms  209.85.248.94
 12   151 ms   164 ms   176 ms  72.14.239.94
 13   167 ms   163 ms   164 ms  209.85.248.223
 14   225 ms   225 ms   225 ms  209.85.251.38
 15   238 ms   226 ms   226 ms  216.239.46.204
 16   318 ms   226 ms   259 ms  216.239.48.143
 17   226 ms   229 ms   234 ms  216.239.46.6
 18   227 ms   235 ms   226 ms  pz-in-f100.1e100.net [74.125.127.100]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.100]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.30
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    21 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig5-0-4-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75
.3.245]
  7    59 ms    59 ms    59 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    61 ms    61 ms    61 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    73 ms   138 ms    73 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    72 ms    73 ms    73 ms  209.85.255.178
 11   126 ms    73 ms    73 ms  209.85.250.140
 12    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  72.14.233.114
 13    77 ms    77 ms    77 ms  209.85.255.166
 14    88 ms    78 ms    83 ms  209.85.255.110
 15    78 ms    78 ms    77 ms  ew-in-f100.1e100.net [74.125.77.100]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## MANTHES

ΔEN HΞEPA ΠΩΣ YΠAPXEI ΔIAΦOPA AΛΛA ΠANTΩΣ ANAΦEPOMOYN ΣTO WWW.
ΣOPPY ΓIA TA KEΦAΛAIA

----------


## intech

>ping www.k-play.de
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=55
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=55
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=55
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=55
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 59ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

Απο Γερμανία με DT

----------


## antonis556

Γιατι σχετικα τοσο μεγαλα , ενω εισαι Γερμανια ?

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 89.145.98.199

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: 89-145-98-199.as29017.net [89.145.98.199]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    28 ms    28 ms    33 ms  gig3-2-cr04-ontelecoms.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3
.137]  7    83 ms    84 ms    81 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    97 ms    95 ms    97 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    74 ms    70 ms    67 ms  62.75.27.98
 10    97 ms    96 ms    92 ms  ae2.core-1.lhc.lon.uk.as29017.net [195.66.224.14
1]
 11    91 ms    92 ms    95 ms  89-145-98-199.as29017.net [89.145.98.199]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Γιατι φευγουν τοσο ψηλα απο το εσωτερικο δικτυο της ΟΝ?



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping -t k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένω

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=64ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=72ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=73ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=63ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=85ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=83ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=77ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=84ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=93ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=91ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=83ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=75ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=85ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=83ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=52
```

Που οφειλονται αυτες οι διακυμανσεις?

----------


## suffo

```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=122ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 121ms, Maximum = 122ms, Average = 121ms
```



```
Pinging multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=53
Request timed out.
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=53
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.68:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 131ms, Maximum = 132ms, Average = 131ms
```

Ξαναρχίσαμε...

----------


## MANTHES

Εμενα ειναι στα 75 αυτη την στιγμη

----------


## nothing

@suffo εσυ δε μιλας για απλα πιο αργα...
εχεις και loss...

----------


## suffo

```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 67ms, Average = 67ms
```

...και ξαφνικά επανήλθαν. Ας ελπίσουμε τα "κακά της ώρας" μην τα κάνουν καθημερινά πάλι

----------


## antonis556

Special  :One thumb up: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=61ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=60ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=58ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 58ms, Μέγιστο = 61ms, Μέσος όρος = 59ms
```

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Χαλάλι την "κακή προδιάθεση" που υπάρχει από κάποιους χρήστες.. Είναι διασκεδαστικό μερικές φορές! Προφανώς και το πρόβλημα εκείνη την ώρα (ένα ημίωρο ήταν όλο και όλο) οφειλόταν σε δυσλειτουργία της OTEGlobe που επηρρέασε και άλλους ISP. Μια ματιά στο forum αρκεί.

----------


## intech

> Χαλάλι την "κακή προδιάθεση" που υπάρχει από κάποιους χρήστες.. Είναι διασκεδαστικό μερικές φορές! Προφανώς και το πρόβλημα εκείνη την ώρα (ένα ημίωρο ήταν όλο και όλο) οφειλόταν σε δυσλειτουργία της OTEGlobe που επηρρέασε και άλλους ISP. Μια ματιά στο forum αρκεί.


Είναι όλοι,
με το δάκτυλο στην σκανδάλη... :Very Happy: 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
.......>ping k-play.de
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 59ms

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Ας ξεκινησουμε και εμεις οι ΟΝητες xD , να κανουμε αυτο που κανουν στα subforum των αλλων ISP ... PING TIMES  :Smile: 

Σαββατο 17 Απριλιου 2010 - 1.42μμ



```
www.hol.gr = 10ms 
www.yahoo.com = 95ms
www.amd.com = 6ms
www.nvidia.com = 6ms
www.ubuntu.com = 80ms
www.archlinux.org = 162ms
www.kernel.org = 106ms
www.keennotion.gr = 162ms
www.youtube.com = 84ms
www.tuc.gr = 16ms
www.otenet.gr = 6ms
www.ntua.gr = 6ms
167.206.5.41 = 141ms
www.cachefly.net = 170ms
80.249.99.148 = 69ms
www.leaseweb.com = 61ms
212.27.60.27 = 76ms
62.38.5.235 = 8ms
212.219.56.139 = 75ms
www.k-play.de = 56ms
www.forthnet.gr = 8ms
www.google.com = 79ms
multiplay.co.uk = 56ms
www.cogentco.com = 151ms
```

----------


## Koala_

> www.amd.com = 6ms
> www.nvidia.com = 6ms


Έχει peering agreement?  :Razz:

----------


## MANTHES

www.amd.com 212ms
www.nvidia.com   207ms
www.youtube.com  225ms

ενω απο την αλλη εχω
www.k-play.de  58ms
www.softpedia.com 172ms
www.otenet.gr   16ms

Γιατι τοσο μεγαλες διαφορες; Ειδικα αυτο με το youtube ειναι πλεον καθημερινο φαινομενο.  :Badmood:

----------


## nnn

> Έχει peering agreement?


Μάλλον cachάρονται τοπικά.

----------


## antonis556

```
Greek ISP's
Wind = 6ms
Cyta = 7ms
Vivodi = 6ms
Vodafone = 7ms
Orange (hellas) = 116ms
Verizon (hellas) =  144ms
On = 7ms
Hol = 7ms
Forthnet = 7ms
Ote = 6ms
my.netone.gr = 8ms
www.ntua.gr = 6ms

Game Servers 

www.serverffs.nl = 58ms
www.nitroserv.fr = 61ms
www.247cs.eu = 55ms

Europe IXs/CDNs

80.81.196.178 ( de-cix ) = 98ms
91.200.16.42 ( ams-ix ) = 74ms
www.nl-ix.net = 70ms
www.espanix.net = 92ms
www.mix-it.net = 82ms
www.panap.fr = 68ms
194.226.65.171 ( ripn @ msk-ix ) = 98ms
195.66.232.38 ( linx ) = 67ms
74.125.50.113 ( google cdn ) = 78ms
74.125.48.24 ( google cdn ) = 73ms

Private Hosting Networks

www.leaseweb.nl = 57ms
213.186.33.21 ( chtix/ovh ) = 61ms

Tier1/Big Tier2

193.158.121.198 ( DTAG de ) = 100ms
80.91.247.185 ( Telia de ) = 46ms
www.ntt.net = 92ms
www.cw.net = 100ms
www.opentransit.com = 97ms
213.200.77.233 ( tinet uk ) = 79ms
63.218.12.238 ( pccw uk ) = 73ms
146.188.2.118 ( verizon cz ) = 99ms
www.seabone.net ( seabone it ) = 49ms
194.72.0.4 ( bt uk ) = 72ms
151.6.1.61 ( infostrada it ) = 86ms
```

Δοκιμαστε και εσεις ... !

----------


## intech

Αρα φίλε Αντώνη να υποθέσω, οτι το πρόβλημα σου λύθηκε?

----------


## antonis556

Ενοειται  :One thumb up:  . Στο game χτυπησα κατι ωραιοτατα 47αρια ping σημερα  :Smile:  . Με την Ολλανδια βεβαια εχω ενα θεμα ακομα .... 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 85.190.38.115

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 85.190.38.115 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fg.fg.fg [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  7    61 ms    55 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    54 ms    55 ms    52 ms  62.75.4.138
  9    71 ms    72 ms    71 ms  decix1.eurotransit.net [80.81.192.133]
 10   179 ms   188 ms   194 ms  so-0-3-0.pr1.k13.ams.nl.eurotransit.net [82.96.8
9.233]
 11   202 ms   200 ms   209 ms  85.190.38.115

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## nnn

Για περάστε και δοκιμάστε
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=383028

----------


## George_Prix

Παιδια θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση για να μη διαβαζω 500 μηνυματα.
Σε γενικες γραμμες τι λεει η ON σε σχεση με Forthnet και CYTA οσον αφορα τα pings?

Ρωταω γιατι τωρα ειμαι στη Forthnet και αν αλλαζα εταιρια (που το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα τελευταια) θα πηγαινα σε μια εκ των ON, CYTA.

Ξερω οτι η ερωτηση ειναι πολυ γενικη, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι αρκετοι απο εδω μεσα το εχετε ψαξει το θεμα.  :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

H ON εχει πολυ καλα pings . Μπορεις να γυρισεις και τη γραμμη σε fast path ... Βεβαια , εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια και για την Cyta . Στην οποια μπορεις επισης να γυρισεις σε fast path ... Εγω θα σου προτεινα Cyta 12/1 Mbps !!!!

----------


## johnson

Εγώ που έχω Cyta θα επιβεβαιώσω τα καλά λόγια (τα οποία αναπαραγάγω κιόλας  :Smile: ) αλλά ανάμεσα από τις 2 εταιρίες θα διάλεγα μάλλον τη πιο συμφέρουσα πρόταση. Η On θεωρώ ότι είναι λίιιγο καλύτερη ενώ και η δυνατότητα της άμεσης αλλαγής profile από τον χρήστη μέσω του myon, είναι πολύ καλή φάση. Επίσης μη ξεχνάμε ότι η On έχει και το private peering με τη 4net οπότε θα έχεις καλά pings και προς εκεί (όχι ότι από Cyta είναι άσχημα, 34-38ms χωρίς peering δεν είναι άσχημα).

----------


## George_Prix

> Εγώ που έχω Cyta θα επιβεβαιώσω τα καλά λόγια (τα οποία αναπαραγάγω κιόλας ) αλλά ανάμεσα από τις 2 εταιρίες θα διάλεγα μάλλον τη πιο συμφέρουσα πρόταση. Η On θεωρώ ότι είναι λίιιγο καλύτερη ενώ και η δυνατότητα της άμεσης αλλαγής profile από τον χρήστη μέσω του myon, είναι πολύ καλή φάση. Επίσης μη ξεχνάμε ότι η On έχει και το private peering με τη 4net οπότε θα έχεις καλά pings και προς εκεί (όχι ότι από Cyta είναι άσχημα, 34-38ms χωρίς peering δεν είναι άσχημα).


Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση !!!  :Smile: 
Ποιες αλλες εταιριες εχουν μεταξυ τους private peering?  :Thinking:

----------


## johnson

> Eυχαριστω για την απαντηση !!! 
> Ποιες αλλες εταιριες εχουν μεταξυ τους private peering?


Δε γνωρίζω για άλλες εταιρίες και peering μεταξύ τους.
Μπορείς να δεις όμως ποιες εταιρίες συνδέονται μεταξύ τους μέσω του gr-ix εδώ:
http://www.gr-ix.gr/services/peering-matrix.shtml

Μόνο ο οτε και η ον έχουν καλή σύνδεση με όλους τους Ελληνικούς isp.

----------


## George_Prix

> Δε γνωρίζω για άλλες εταιρίες και peering μεταξύ τους.
> Μπορείς να δεις όμως ποιες εταιρίες συνδέονται μεταξύ τους μέσω του gr-ix εδώ:
> http://www.gr-ix.gr/services/peering-matrix.shtml
> 
> Μόνο ο οτε και η ον έχουν καλή σύνδεση με όλους τους Ελληνικούς isp.


Eνδιαφερον !!!

Αλλα απο οτι βλεπω, δεν υπαρχει διασυνδεση μεταξυ On & Forthnet.  :Thinking:

----------


## johnson

> Eνδιαφερον !!!
> 
> Αλλα απο οτι βλεπω, δεν υπαρχει διασυνδεση μεταξυ On & Forthnet.


Υπάρχει μέσω private peering. Αυτά που κοιτάς είναι μέσω gr-ix.

----------


## George_Prix

> Υπάρχει μέσω private peering. Αυτά που κοιτάς είναι μέσω gr-ix.


Α, τωρα καταλαβα.
Ειμαι στην αναμονη για να μπω στην ΟΝ.
Ελπιζω να μην το μετανοιωσω.  :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

Δεν νομιζω πως θα το μετανιωσεις ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Report created by  AutoPingTest v0.5.1 - Download - Discuss Server list used  by Someonefromhell - version 0.35 Test date and time  Saturday 24/04/2010 17:48:24 Your ISP  ON S.A. Your WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx Your BBRAS  N/A *Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





195.97.21.1  10.25 msec  0.00%  +4.33 msec  A 62.169.192.126  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 195.14.131.93  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 91.132.4.4  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  A 80.76.32.1  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A www.forthnet.gr  7.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A www.otenet.gr  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A my.netone.gr  7.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A www.ntua.gr  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A 213.249.21.113  7.25 msec  0.00%  +1.33 msec  A 57.90.96.1  124.00 msec  0.00%  +1.67 msec  C 217.19.65.129  134.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *329.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *27.46 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





80.81.192.207  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 91.200.16.42  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 195.66.232.38  63.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C www.nl-ix.net  66.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 194.226.65.171  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.espanix.net  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C www.mix-it.net  77.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.panap.fr  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.nvidia.com  5.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  A cachefly.cachefly.net  89.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 74.125.50.113  77.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 74.125.48.24  75.00 msec  0.00%  -5.00 msec  C 74.125.105.26  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 67.195.160.76  155.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 216.77.188.61  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.gblx.net  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.level3.com  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 80.91.248.138  157.75 msec  0.00%  +2.33 msec  C www.qwest.net  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 121.243.66.1  338.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F www.verizon.net  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.savvis.net  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 66.185.147.178  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.cogentco.com  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.he.net  221.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 64.125.0.3  211.50 msec  0.00%  +4.33 msec  D 206.251.128.146  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F 144.232.9.166  146.00 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 206.222.67.170  182.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 66.192.245.6  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 193.158.121.198  111.25 msec  0.00%  +13.00 msec  C 67.16.138.62  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 130.117.50.201  179.00 msec  0.00%  +14.67 msec  D 80.91.247.185  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  B 4.69.133.182  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 195.219.68.6  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 204.70.205.162  88.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.cw.net  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  C 64.209.105.126  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 129.250.2.226  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 66.185.152.220  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 213.200.77.233  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 62.40.112.138  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 194.72.0.4  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 195.66.224.21  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 195.241.78.77  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 64.125.0.180  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 194.134.35.183  60.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 62.40.112.58  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.opentransit.net  294.25 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  F 213.206.129.149  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.seabone.net  43.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 151.6.1.61  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 203.50.6.154  354.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 211.29.132.105  372.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F www.ntt.net  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 64.125.0.132  354.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 146.188.2.118  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 202.97.51.69  280.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  F 63.218.61.162  380.67 msec  25.00%  -190.50 msec  F 192.169.41.31  416.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F 196.14.6.34  383.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  F 123.100.64.131  347.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F 207.236.176.2  176.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  D www.leaseweb.nl  63.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C www.theplanet.com  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 66.228.118.20  193.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  D 208.97.187.151  233.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F www.rackspace.com  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D 85.25.0.10  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 80.237.129.194  77.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 213.133.107.4  63.50 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  C 213.186.33.21  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *10485.92 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *143.64 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





88.149.128.3  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.ngz-server.de  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C www.k-play.de  63.50 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  C www.gc-server.de  72.75 msec  0.00%  -1.67 msec  C www.247cs.eu  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 85.131.132.5  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  B www.jolt.co.uk  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.67 msec  B www.multiplay.co.uk  58.75 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  B www.serverffs.nl  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C 94.75.249.202  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C www.ea.com  184.75 msec  0.00%  -0.67 msec  D www.steampowered.com  235.25 msec  0.00%  -0.33 msec  F www.gameservers.com  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.33 msec  C *Group total ping time*  *1239.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *95.31 msec*    



*Hosts unreachable*  0/98 *Grand total ping time*  12054.42 msec *Average ping time per host*  123.00 msec

----------


## antonis556

Τρελαααααααα !!!!  :One thumb up: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.seabone.net

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: gambadilegno.noc.seabone.net [195.22.194.43]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  ate3-on-telecoms-1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.
77]
  7    42 ms    43 ms    43 ms  noc1-mil14-racc1.mil.seabone.net [195.22.208.203
]
  8    43 ms    43 ms    43 ms  gambadilegno.noc.seabone.net [195.22.194.43]
  9    50 ms    43 ms    43 ms  gambadilegno.noc.seabone.net [195.22.194.43]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

H ONTelecom περναει απο seabone ?

----------


## billybiros

> ate3-on-telecoms-1.ate.seabone.net 213.144.178.77
> ...
> H ONTelecom περναει απο seabone ?


Περνούσε η ViVodi (εδώ).

Η 213.144.178.77 έχει Reverse DNS: ate3-on-telecoms-1.ate.seabone.net (εδώ)

Αλλά αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι η 213.144.178.77 εμφανιζόταν πριν απο λίγους μήνες στη Forthnet (ate3-forthnet-1.ate.seabone.net) και όχι στη Vivodi εδώ.

----------


## antonis556

Το 1,2Gpbs της εξωτερικης διασυνδεσης της Vivo με το εξωτερικο εχει ενσωματωθει στην ΟΝ τωρα?

----------


## MANTHES

tracert www.youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [209.85.229.101]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.2
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    17 ms    51 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    17 ms    21 ms    16 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6   126 ms   126 ms   127 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   132 ms   134 ms   133 ms  62.75.4.138
  8   304 ms   304 ms   296 ms  74.125.50.113
  9   285 ms   291 ms   282 ms  209.85.255.178
 10   288 ms   287 ms   286 ms  209.85.250.140
 11   292 ms   286 ms     *     209.85.240.221
 12   279 ms   266 ms   290 ms  216.239.49.45
 13     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 14   262 ms   260 ms   261 ms  ww-in-f101.1e100.net [209.85.229.101]

Μονο εγω εχω προβλημα με το youtube; Το τελευταιο 10ημερο  τουλαχιστον κυμαινονται σχεδον σταθερα αναμεσα στα 150-340ms

----------


## intech

> tracert www.youtube.com
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [209.85.229.101]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.2
> 2 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
> 3 17 ms 51 ms 16 ms 91.132.2.213
> 4 15 ms 15 ms 15 ms 91.132.2.131
> ...


Μάλλον..

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\........>ping www.youtube.com
Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.100] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 72.14.221.100:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 56ms
C:\Documents and Settings\.........>

----------


## MANTHES

Πως γινεται σε ολα τα αλλα σαιτ να εχω τα ιδια pings που ειχα και πρωτα και το προβλημα να ειναι μονο σε αυτο το site;
Aυτη την στιγμη ειναι κοντα στα 450 ms και συνεχως υπαρχουν διακυμανσεις. Μετα απο 5 λεπτα θα εχει σιγουρα διαφορετικα και μπορει με σημαντικη διαφορα. 
Καμια εξηγηση;

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.100] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 72.14.221.100:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 79ms, Μέγιστο = 80ms, Μέσος όρος = 79ms
```

Αυτα απο εμενα . Α ρε φιλε Νικο , εσυ και τα pings σου  :Smile:

----------


## MANTHES

Δοκιμασα και το πιρελι οπως και ενεργοποιησα την προστασια λαθων να δω αν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα αλλα τελικα μια απο τα ιδια στa ping. 
Κανεις απο θεσσαλονικη να  πει αν το προβλημα ειναι στα μερη μας γενικοτερα;

----------


## antonis556

Δοκιμασες να παρεις τηλ στην ΟΝ?

----------


## MANTHES

Μονο για 1 site; Θα πουν οτι βλεπουν την γραμμη μια χαρα κτλ. Εσυ οταν ειχες προβλημα μονο με ενα εβγαλες ακρη;  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Εγω γενικα οποτε ειχα προβλημα με τα pings γενικα και επαιρνα τηλ την ΟΝ λεγανε , ξερετε η γραμμη σας pingarei τελεια , δεν βλεπουμε καποιο προβλημα ....  :Razz:

----------


## MANTHES

Παντως παρατηρω πως οταν ειναι σε τετοια νουμερα το youtube ειναι συγχρονως και το adslgr ενω ολα τα αλλα ειναι στα συνηθισμενα

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.adslgr.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=163ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=164ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=164ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=164ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.51.218.146:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 163ms, Μέγιστο = 164ms, Μέσος όρος = 163ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Και στο adslgr ειμαι στα 440  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Στο Youtube σου φορτωνουν τα videos ?

----------


## billybiros

> tracert www.youtube.com
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [209.85.229.101]
> 
> ...........................
>  14   262 ms   260 ms   261 ms  ww-in-f101.1e100.net [209.85.229.101]





> Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.100] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
> Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
> Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
> Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54
> Ping statistics for 72.14.221.100:
>     Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 56ms





> ping www.youtube.com
> 
> Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.100] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
> 
> Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52
> Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52
> Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
> Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52
> 
> ...


S:\Users\billy>ping -n 10 www.youtube.com

Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.43.100] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.43.100: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.43.100:
    Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 72ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 72ms

S:\Users\billy>ping -n 10 209.85.229.101

Pinging 209.85.229.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.85.229.101: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.85.229.101:
    Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 68ms

S:\Users\billy>ping -n 10 72.14.221.100

Pinging 72.14.221.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 72.14.221.100:
    Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 58ms

----------


## MANTHES

Ναι αν και φυσικα κολλανε ακομα και στα 360. Αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι αν το προβλημα το εχουμε εδω πανω γενικα  ή αν συμβαινει μονο σε μερικα ατομα γιατι προφανως δεν θα ειμαι ο μονος

----------


## antonis556

Εδω Αθηνα παντως και στα 1080p πραγματικα κανενα προβλημα ...

----------


## MANTHES

Απο περιεργεια κοιταξα και τα Pings που εβαλε ο billybiros και ειναι επισης πολυ υψηλα οποτε το προβλημα υπαρχει γενικοτερα με την αμερικη αν και δεν το ειχα προσεξει γιατι στο softpedia που χρησιμοποιω εχω κανονικα νουμερα στα 170 ενω και το facebook ειναι στα 150

----------


## DiM

Τις ώρες που γράφετε υπήρχε μια διακύμανση στο ping.



Με αλλα λόγια είναι οι ώρες αιχμής θα δείξει τις επόμενες μέρες εάν άρχισε και ψιλό πιτάρη σε ώρες αιχμής  :Thinking:

----------


## MANTHES

Bλεποντας ξανα τα χθεσινα pings στο youtube ειδα οτι εμφανιζονται διαφορετικες διευθυνσεις.  Το παρατηρησα σημερα γιατι οταν τα νουμερα ειχαν εκτοξευθει και παλι η διευθυνση που εμφανιζε ηταν τριψηφιο νουμερο (δεν θυμαμαι ποια αλλα ας πουμε 190.xx.xxx.xxx) ενω τωρα που εχει κατεβει σε σχεδον φυσιολογικα επιπεδα 95ms  :Wall:  εμφανιζει την 74.125.87.113




> tracert www.youtube.com
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [*209.85.229.101*]





> www.youtube.com"]www.youtube.com[/URL]
> Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.100] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from *72.14.221.100*: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=54






> Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.100] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
> Απάντηση από: *72.14.221.100*: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52






> Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.43.100] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from *74.125.43.100*: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52


Τι σημαινει αυτο και επισης ειναι λογικο; να υποθεσω οτι συνδεεται μεσω Ζιμπαμπουε;  :Chair:

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ πάντως έχω άθλια ping με youtube...


*Spoiler:*




			Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο youtube.com [74.125.45.100] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=225ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=224ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=224ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=224ms TTL=51

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 74.125.45.100:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 224ms, Μέγιστο = 225ms, Μέσος όρος = 224ms
		



και tracert:


*Spoiler:*




			Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube.com [74.125.67.100]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    68 ms    99 ms    97 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    47 ms    49 ms    47 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    49 ms    48 ms    91 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    52 ms    50 ms    50 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    97 ms   100 ms    99 ms  62.75.4.245
  7   102 ms   103 ms   103 ms  62.75.4.138
  8   114 ms   114 ms   115 ms  74.125.50.113
  9   102 ms   104 ms   103 ms  209.85.255.178
 10   111 ms   112 ms   111 ms  72.14.233.104
 11   193 ms   193 ms   193 ms  216.239.43.90
 12   218 ms   234 ms   305 ms  66.249.95.149
 13   217 ms   214 ms   217 ms  72.14.239.131
 14     *      227 ms     *     209.85.255.194
 15   220 ms   220 ms   220 ms  gw-in-f100.1e100.net [74.125.67.100]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## Dark-Side

> Bλεποντας ξανα τα χθεσινα pings στο youtube ειδα οτι εμφανιζονται διαφορετικες διευθυνσεις.  Το παρατηρησα σημερα γιατι οταν τα νουμερα ειχαν εκτοξευθει και παλι η διευθυνση που εμφανιζε ηταν τριψηφιο νουμερο (δεν θυμαμαι ποια αλλα ας πουμε 190.xx.xxx.xxx) ενω τωρα που εχει κατεβει σε σχεδον φυσιολογικα επιπεδα 95ms  εμφανιζει την 74.125.87.113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Απλά το www.youtube.com με το youtube.com έχουν διαφορετική δρομολόγιση  :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

Μα σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ηταν απο το www.youtube.com και αν ακομα κανω λαθος για τα pings των υπολοιπων χθες μεσα σε 5 λεπτα που δοκιμασα και ελεγχω παντα απο το www.youtube.com μου εμφανισε 2 διαφορετικες διευθυνσεις. Στην 190.xx.xxx.xxx ειχα τα 200αρια και μολις αλλαξε σε 74.125.87.113 πηγε στα 90ms (Οχι οτι ειναι καλο νουμερο αλλα λεμε τωρα σε σχεση με οσα βλεπουμε εδω και 2 εβδομαδες)

seitman το 220ms πλεον το θεωρω φυσιολογικο νουμερο. Αυτες τις μερες εφυγε ολη η θεσσαλονικη στην χαλκιδικη και εχουμε τετοια νουμερα. Απο δευτερα θα ειναι αναμεσα στα 300-440ms. 
Πυ-πυ-πυραυλος η On. Πεταμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :Superman:

----------


## antonis556

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.101]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.64
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms    40 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  7    60 ms    60 ms    59 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    65 ms    66 ms    65 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    76 ms    76 ms    89 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    75 ms    76 ms    76 ms  209.85.255.178
 11    76 ms    76 ms    75 ms  72.14.232.201
 12    83 ms    76 ms    85 ms  72.14.232.194
 13    76 ms    76 ms    77 ms  fg-in-f101.1e100.net [72.14.221.101]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Αλλη IP απο εμενα .... χ.χ.χ.101

----------


## MANTHES

Δεν ξερω αν ηταν τυχαιο αλλα το προβλημα το ειχα οταν εμφανισε Ip που αρχιζε απο τριψηφιο νουμερο. Τωρα και σε μενα εχει καποια που αρχιζει απο 72 και μου δινει 77ms. Ισως να ειναι ασχετο ολο αυτο απλα το αναφερω καθως δεν γνωριζω αν παιζει ρολο. Παντως τωρα που αδειασε η πολη ειναι λογικο να εχουμε φυσιολογικα νουμερα.

----------


## billybiros

> tracert www.youtube.com
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [*72.14.221.101*]
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
>   2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
>   3     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.64
>   4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
>   5     6 ms    40 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
> ...


και απο μένα στην ίδια ip.

tracert *72.14.221.101*

Tracing route to fg-in-f101.1e100.net [72.14.221.101]

  1     2 ms     4 ms    <1 ms  myrouter.home [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     8 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.46
  4     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
*  5    57 ms    56 ms    56 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net* [62.75.3.137]
*   6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.*
  8    57 ms    87 ms    56 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    56 ms    56 ms    57 ms  209.85.255.178
 10    58 ms    56 ms    58 ms  72.14.232.203
 11    70 ms    67 ms    59 ms  72.14.232.190
*12    58 ms    57 ms    57 ms  fg-in-f101.1e100.net [72.14.221.101]*

μια παρατήρηση οτι σε εμένα υπάρχουν "αστεράκια" στο 6 και το 7 
ενώ το ping στην gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137] δίνει ~ 60 ms
ενώ στον Αντώνη ~ 7.
Παρόλα αυτά το ping στην 72.14.221.101 σε εμένα είναι καλύτερο κατά ~ 20 ms



```
ping 62.75.3.137

Pinging 62.75.3.137 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 62.75.3.137: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=247
Reply from 62.75.3.137: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=247
Reply from 62.75.3.137: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=247
Reply from 62.75.3.137: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=247

Ping statistics for 62.75.3.137:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 64ms, Average = 63ms
```

και 


```
ping 62.75.4.245

Pinging 62.75.4.245 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 62.75.4.245:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)
```

----------


## antonis556

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Θα τρελαθω , δεν γινονται αυτα....



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.101]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     7 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.64
  4     9 ms     8 ms    19 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     8 ms    10 ms     8 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  7    65 ms    65 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    67 ms    67 ms    66 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    76 ms    77 ms    77 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    76 ms    75 ms    76 ms  209.85.255.178
 11    77 ms    81 ms    75 ms  72.14.232.203
 12    77 ms    80 ms    79 ms  209.85.250.42
 13    76 ms    76 ms    77 ms  fg-in-f101.1e100.net [72.14.221.101]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## MANTHES

Tι σημαινει ομως ολο αυτο;

----------


## MANTHES

Σημερα κατα διαστηματα ειχα pings στο youtube κοντα στα 85ms. Tωρα πια η κατασταση εχει σταθεροποιηθει και ξαναπηγαμε στα 200αρια.
Ευτυχως γιατι ειχα αρχισει να ανησυχω  :Clap:   :Yahooooo:   :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 36 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Kαι τωρα που φτασαμε σε ωρα αιχμης ξαναπηγαμε στα 340ms. Oλα λειτουργουν ρολοι  :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο εμενα τωρα :: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.87.138] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=90ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=90ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=91ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=90ms TTL=50

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 74.125.87.138:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 90ms, Μέγιστο = 91ms, Μέσος όρος = 90ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Ξεφτιλα. Εισαι 250ms πιο κατω. Δεν πιανεις μια μπροστα μας  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## antonis556

Στρωσανε τωρα  :Razz: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.87.101] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 74.125.87.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=50

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 74.125.87.101:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 82ms, Μέγιστο = 82ms, Μέσος όρος = 82ms
```

Οριστε και ενα tracert :: Τα hop 7-8 με τρελαινουν  :Razz: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.87.101]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.64
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    48 ms    48 ms    48 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    49 ms    48 ms    48 ms  62.75.4.214
  9    67 ms    67 ms    67 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    67 ms    66 ms    67 ms  209.85.255.178
 11    82 ms    83 ms    81 ms  72.14.236.250
 12    81 ms    82 ms    81 ms  209.85.248.43
 13    89 ms    90 ms    90 ms  72.14.238.101
 14    82 ms    83 ms    82 ms  hb-in-f101.1e100.net [74.125.87.101]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Υ.Γ = Αυτο ειχα να το δω παρα πολυ καιρο . Απλα ενα μπραβο στην ΟΝ  :One thumb up: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 49ms, Μέγιστο = 49ms, Μέσος όρος = 49ms
```

Και ενα tracert :: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     8 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    48 ms    48 ms    49 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    47 ms    47 ms    46 ms  62.75.4.138
  9    49 ms    49 ms    49 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    53 ms    48 ms    48 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    50 ms    51 ms    54 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  79.171.176.158
 13    49 ms    49 ms    49 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## treli@ris

Και παλι ομως για fast path εισαι ψηλα. Αντε να ερθει και σε μας !!


*Spoiler:*






```
Trace : www.youtube.com    [ 74.125.39.113 ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.1.2              
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.1.1        1 ms  
TTL= 2     TimedOut
TTL= 3     IP= 62.38.99.85       22 ms  
TTL= 4     IP= 62.38.97.25       22 ms  
TTL= 5     TimedOut
TTL= 6     IP= 212.162.9.5       78 ms  
TTL= 7     IP= 4.68.23.11        65 ms  
TTL= 8     IP= 212.162.24.14     81 ms  
TTL= 9     IP= 209.85.254.108    79 ms  
TTL= 10    IP= 209.85.254.116    79 ms  
TTL= 11    IP= 209.85.254.126    68 ms  
TTL= 12    IP= 74.125.39.113     64 ms  
Normal end of trace
```



```
Trace : 74.125.87.101    [ hb-in-f101.1e100.net ]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
local ->   IP= 192.168.1.2              Giorgos-PC                                     
TTL= 1     IP= 192.168.1.1        1 ms  my.siemens                                     
TTL= 2     TimedOut
TTL= 3     IP= 62.38.99.85       21 ms  gigaeth04-12-14.adr00.ar.hol.gr                
TTL= 4     IP= 62.38.97.25       25 ms  tengigaeth00-00-00-02.med00.ccr.hol.gr         
TTL= 5     IP= 62.38.97.26       23 ms  tengigaeth00-07-05-00.adr00.brd.hol.gr         
TTL= 6     IP= 212.162.9.5       83 ms                                                 
TTL= 7     IP= 4.68.23.139       80 ms  ae-3-89.edge3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net            
TTL= 8     IP= 62.67.33.114      78 ms                                                 
TTL= 9     IP= 209.85.248.12     79 ms                                                 
TTL= 10    IP= 72.14.236.250     81 ms                                                 
TTL= 11    IP= 209.85.248.43     81 ms                                                 
TTL= 12    IP= 72.14.232.221     80 ms                                                 
TTL= 13    IP= 74.125.87.101     81 ms  hb-in-f101.1e100.net                           
Normal end of trace
```

----------


## MANTHES

Και εμεις εδω πανω σε fast path ειμαστε με τα 340ms 3 τετραγωνα μακρια απο το dslam  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> Και παλι ομως για fast path εισαι ψηλα. Αντε να ερθει και σε μας !!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν δεις αλλους , οπως billybiros , intech , στο youtube εχουν 56-59ms . Απλα σε μενα ειναι διαφορετικη η δρομολογηση ...
Εξαλλου και 80ms στο youtube δεν με πειραζει , γιατι τα τα 1080p video πανε σφαιρα ...  :Smile:   :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

τώρα ..

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.....>ping www.goole.com
Pinging www.goole.com [212.227.93.146] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 212.227.93.146: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=54
Reply from 212.227.93.146: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=54
Reply from 212.227.93.146: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=54
Reply from 212.227.93.146: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 212.227.93.146:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 54ms, Average = 53ms
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.........>

----------


## MANTHES

Τι θα γινει με εσας εκει στην ΟΝ; θα αποφασισετε να φτιαξετε την κατασταση με τα Pings και στην Θεσσαλονικη; 312ms στο adslgr και 230ms στο youtube; Λιγο φιλοτιμο δεν εχετε; Τα ιδια λεφτα δεν δινουμε ή μηπως εμεις εδω πανω  πληρωνουμε λιγοτερα και δεν το ξερουμε; 
Αν δεν μπορειτε κλειστε το μαγαζι ή αφηστε μας να παμε αλλου

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο εμενα τωρα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.adslgr.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=157ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.51.218.146:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 157ms, Μέγιστο = 157ms, Μέσος όρος = 157ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [216.239.59.138] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:


Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 216.239.59.138:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 80ms, Μέγιστο = 81ms, Μέσος όρος = 80ms
```

----------


## George_Prix

> Τι θα γινει με εσας εκει στην ΟΝ; θα αποφασισετε να φτιαξετε την κατασταση με τα Pings και στην Θεσσαλονικη; 312ms στο adslgr και 230ms στο youtube; Λιγο φιλοτιμο δεν εχετε; Τα ιδια λεφτα δεν δινουμε ή μηπως εμεις εδω πανω  πληρωνουμε λιγοτερα και δεν το ξερουμε; 
> Αν δεν μπορειτε κλειστε το μαγαζι ή αφηστε μας να παμε αλλου


Φιλε τους πηρες κανενα τηλεφωνο να βρισεις ή μονο εδω γραφεις τα παραπονα σου?  :Thinking:

----------


## MANTHES

Ξερεις ποιο ειναι το θεμα; Πως τα ξημερωματα εχουμε ιδιες τιμες ενω τις ωρες αιχμης ανεβαινει σε αυτα τα υψη που σημαινει οτι οι ανθρωποι εκαναν συνδρομητες χωρις να εχουν τις υποδομες. 
Καθαρα κομπογιανιτικη τακτικη του στυλ οτι αρπαξουμε και ασε τα κοροιδα μετα να χτυπανε το κεφαλι τους

----------


## LefterisK

MANTHES κοίτα:

Pinging www.youtube.com [216.239.59.138] with 32 bytes
Reply from 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 time=261ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 time=269ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 time=273ms TTL=52
Reply from 216.239.59.138: bytes=32 time=248ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 216.239.59.138:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 248ms, Maximum = 273ms, Average = 262ms

Aθήνα μένω...

----------


## MANTHES

Εδω τα διαβαζουν πολλοι περισσοτεροι υπαλληλοι τους καθως αν παρω τηλ θα τα ακουσει απλα ενας υπαλληλακος που δεν θα μου φταιει σε τιποτα και στην τελικη δεν θα μπορει να κανει και κατι.

........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Λευτερη δεν με νοιαζει τι και πως. Να κοψουν το λαιμο τους να λυσουν αυτο το προβλημα που εχει μπει στην τριτη εβδομαδα

----------


## LefterisK

Το ξέρω γενικά έχω κιεγώ πρόβλημα με αυτούς και με αποσυνδέσεις και pings και ήρθε τεχνικός ενώ στην αρχή λέγανε ότι φταίω εγώ με φίλτρα, καλώδια και άλλες ανοησίες...
Τελικά είναι από αυτούς η βλάβη...ή τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## MANTHES

Εγω ομως δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα, ουτε εχω αποσυνδεσεις και ισως το προβλημα εδω πανω να ειναι γενικο. Εσενα μπορει να ειναι καθαρα μεμονωμενο γεγονος ειδικα αν εχεις σε ολα τα σαιτ υψηλα pings.
Στην τελικη καθως το θεμα με τα πινγκς το εχω με αμερικη και μονο αυτο σημαινει πως ειναι καθαρα δικο τους προβλημα και πολυ περισσοτερο οταν υπαρχει στις ωρες αιχμης

----------


## antonis556

Δηλαδη , για να καταλαβω , μονο με Αμερικη εχεις προβλημα ? Με Γερμανια , k-play.de πχ , δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα? 

Αυτο απο εμενα τωρα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=50ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=49ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 49ms, Μέγιστο = 50ms, Μέσος όρος = 49ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

Και σε μένα 

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% l
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 49ms, Maximum = 50ms, Average = 49ms

Εγω πιο πολυ αποσυνδεσεις εχω

----------


## MANTHES

Μια χαρα ειμαι. Στο k-play.de εχω 57 αυτη την στιγμη για αυτο και ειμαι απολυτα βεβαιος οτι το θεμα δεν εχει να κανει σε τιποτα με την γραμμη μου

----------


## antonis556

Τοτε , λογικα , το προβλημα ειναι της ΟΝ , με το πως φευγει το σημα για Αμερικη...

----------


## MANTHES

Αν ειχα γενικο προβλημα τοτε θα ψαχνομουν και θα τους ενημερωνα να το κοιταξουν. Οπως ειπες ομως το προβλημα ειναι στο πως φευγει αλλα και στο οτι γινεται τις ωρες αιχμης κυριως. Παλι κατα το μεσημερακι εχω στα 150 αλλα η κατασταση ξεφευγει απο το απογευμα και μετα και ειδικα τωρα που μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα απο το προηγουμενο ποστ που ειχα αναφερει τα Pings τωρα πηγα στα 340ms (αλλα 100 δηλαδη επανω)

----------


## MANTHES

Αυτο εδω παλι τι τρελο ειναι ενω συγχρονως μπορω και βλεπω τα βιντεο στο youtube;  :Shocked: 

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [216.239.59.101] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:


Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 216.239.59.101:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 0, Απολεσθέντα = 4 (απώλεια 100%),

----------


## MANTHES

www.adslgr.com        275ms
www.youtube.com     178ms
www.google.com       157ms

Πεταμε  :Superman:  και ακομα δεν πηγε 8 η ωρα. 
Τα καλυτερα ερχονται   :Worthy:   :Yahooooo:   :Clap:

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο εμενα τωρα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.adslgr.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=151ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=151ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=151ms TTL=54
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=151ms TTL=54

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.51.218.146:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 151ms, Μέγιστο = 151ms, Μέσος όρος = 151ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [216.239.59.101] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:


Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.101: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 216.239.59.101:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 80ms, Μέγιστο = 81ms, Μέσος όρος = 80ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.google.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.google.com [216.239.59.105] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.105: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.105: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.105: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.105: bytes=32 χρόνος=83ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 216.239.59.105:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 82ms, Μέγιστο = 83ms, Μέσος όρος = 82ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Σε ολα τα  site που ανεφερα πιο πανω, μα σε ολα, προσθεστε αυτη την στιγμη 100ms επιπλεον. 
8 η ωρα οπως παντα τυπικοι με το ραντεβου της τα παιδια της On
 :Worthy:  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## tdc

> Σε ολα τα  site που ανεφερα πιο πανω, μα σε ολα, προσθεστε αυτη την στιγμη 100ms επιπλεον. 
> 8 η ωρα οπως παντα τυπικοι με το ραντεβου της τα παιδια της On


Αφου ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι καλα, μηπως εχεις θεμα με μπουκωμενο dslam?

----------


## MANTHES

Στην θεσσαλονικη δεν ειναι ολοι οι αλλοι καλα και επισης αυτο συμβαινει ΜΟΝΟ προς αμερικη

----------


## nothing

το περιεργο σαυτο που λες ειναι πως λογικα για αμερικη βγαινουμε ολοι το ιδιο...
το μπουκωμα αλλου πρεπει να ειναι γιαυτο και θελει ψαξιμο και απο on και καλο θα ηταν να τους το αναφερεις με λεπτομερεια...

----------


## gogos888

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 66ms, Μέγιστο = 67ms, Μέσος όρος = 66ms



C:\>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [216.239.59.139] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:


Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.139: bytes=32 χρόνος=307ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.139: bytes=32 χρόνος=315ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.139: bytes=32 χρόνος=326ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 216.239.59.139: bytes=32 χρόνος=322ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 216.239.59.139:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 307ms, Μέγιστο = 326ms, Μέσος όρος = 317ms


Είμαι στο πακέτο ON DOUBLE PLAY 8V και έχω μέγιστη προστασία λαθών (το ρύθμισα έτσι γιατί μου έβγαζε corrupted files μερικές φορές).
Το δοκίμασα και σε ρύθμιση χωρίς προστασία λαθών για ιδανικές γραμμές με κάπως καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε Youtube (245ms κατά μέσο όρο) αλλά και πάλι είναι υπερβολικό. Σε K-Play πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια.

----------


## George_Prix

@ΜΑΝΤΗES, κανε μια καταγγελια στην ΟΝ και μη νομιζεις οτι ολη η εταιρια ασχολειται με το forum.  :Wink: 

Σιγουρα διαβαζουν ορισμενοι το adslgr, αλλα με μια επισημη διαμαρτυρια εισαι πιο κατωχυρωμενος.
Στο κατω κατω, μπορεις να τους πεις σας το λεω τοσο καιρο και δεν κανατε τιποτα.

Αλλιως τι θα τους πεις?
Οτι τα γραφω στο forum που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το διαβαζετε?  :Thinking:

----------


## MANTHES

Oπως φαινεται το ιδιο προβλημα υπαρχει σε μενα που μενω χαριλαου οπως και στον seitman που μενει στο κεντρο αλλα και στον gogos888 που μενει στο αλλο ακρο της πολης. Δηλαδη εχει ολη η Θεσαλονικη και οι γειτονικοι της δημοι σιγουρα.
Αlonso προσωπικα ψαχνω πατημα μηπως μπορεσω να φυγω και να γλυτωσω τωρα που ειναι νωρις ακομα αλλα ξερω πως δεν θα εχει καμια τυχη μια τετοια καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ. 

gogos888 Αν θες προσεξε την διακυμανση που θα εχουν τα pings σου στην διαρκεια της ημερας. Σε κανα 2ωρο περιπου θα πεσουν στα κατοσταρια, το μεσημερακι θα εισαι κοντα στα 150 και θα εκτιναχθεις στα υψη κατα τις 8 το βραδυ. Οπως ειδα και εσυ εχεις φυσικα το προβλημα μονο με αμερικη

----------


## intech

Η διαφορά στα pings, δεν είναι πάνω απο τα 15 με 20ms, σε σχέση με Αθήνα.

Αν Υπάρχει πρόβλημα, οπως π.χ. του φίλου MANTHES, στείλτε μου ΠΜ.

Γιατί σε έλενχο που έγινε, τα pings, στην πλοιονότητα των χρηστών , .....είναι ....απλά οπως τα λέω.

----------


## MANTHES

Μα και ο seitman τα εχει γραψει αλλα και ο gogos. Kαι φυσικα μιλαμε μονο για αμερικη και οχι σε ολα τα σαιτ

----------


## gogos888

Ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 29/3/2010 και ενώ όλα στην αρχή ήταν φυσιολογικά (με Youtube ~100ms) εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες η παρακολούθηση video είναι αδύνατη μετά τις 19.00 το βράδυ. Ξέχασα να ποστάρω και pings με www.google.gr που χθές βράδυ ξεπερνούσε τα 300ms. Μάλλον μετακινήθηκε πολύς κόσμος από άλλους ISPs και οι πρώην εγκαταστάσεις της Vivodi δεν επαρκούν. Τα υψηλά pings της HOL ήταν η κύρια αιτία που έφυγα.  :Sad:

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ από την άλλη δεν πολυασχολούμαι με τα pings, αλλά αυτό εδώ σίγουρα δεν μου κάθεται καλά  :Thinking: 

Α! φίλε manthess δε μένω κέντρο, αλλά Ηλιούπολη  :Razz:

----------


## MANTHES

Oκ αλλα δεν αλλαζει κατι γιατι και οι 2 μενετε στο αλλο ακρο της πολης και μαλιστα λιγο εξω απο τον δημο Θεσσαλονικης (νομιζα οτι ειχες πει ερμου  :Razz: )
Και φιλε gogos προφανως και τα 100ms μονο λιγα δεν ειναι οταν στην αθηνα εχουν 55 γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος πληρωνουμε τα ιδια λεφτα στους λογαριασμους. Μας εχουν κανει να θεωρουμε πως ειναι ολα ενταξει οταν μας δινουν λιγοτερα και τους λεμε και ευχαριστω.

Προφανως οι εξυπνοι μετρησαν τα Pings τετοιες ωρες γιατι αυτη την στιγμη εχω 90ms. Τρελη κουτοπονηρια απο την απατε-ON.

........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 68 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Kαι ξαφνικα αυτη την στιγμη εχω 74ms ενω συνηθως ειχα 150 τετοιες ωρες. Για να δουμε αν ειναι τυχαιο ή αν το εφτιαξαν αφου βεβαια ειπαν πρωτα ψεματα πως τα Pings στην θεσσαλονικη ειναι 15-20 παραπανω

----------


## DiM

Report created by  QSpeedTest r2 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201004291059 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.38 Host OS  Windows 7 Host CPU cores  8 Test date and time  Παρασκευή 07/05/2010 17:08:50 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (no reply to traceroute) 
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  9.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A Wind  9.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  10.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  11.75 msec  0.00%  -3.50 msec  A Vivodi  12.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  10.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  12.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  A Netone  11.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A Forthnet  11.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  113.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  135.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *356.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *29.71 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A LINX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B PANAP  70.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B AMS-IX  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C MIX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  91.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Cachefly  70.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Google CDN  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Google CDN  80.50 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  C Telia US  160.75 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  160.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Level3 US  205.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Global Crossing US  174.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Verizon US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  176.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  157.50 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  218.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  217.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  356.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  F Allstream US  180.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C XO Communications US  211.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Telia Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  84.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C TW Telecom US  187.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  154.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet US  76.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C GEANT UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  68.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  80.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  95.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  C NTT Japan  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Chech  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AT&T US  177.50 msec  50.00%  -0.50 msec  D ChinaNet China  282.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  385.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  337.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  386.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  237.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Opentransit France  296.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  364.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Pacnet Signapore  398.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Serverloft Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Bell Canada  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Maxnet New Zealand  383.00 msec  0.00%  -10.50 msec  F Host-Europe Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C The Planet US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Softlayer US  186.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Hetzner Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Rackspace US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D OVH  70.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Dreamhost US  228.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E *Group total ping time*  *10482.75 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *143.60 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  97.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C Jolt UK  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B RDSNET Romania  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  193.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Gameservers US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  241.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E LB-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A *Group total ping time*  *1610.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *89.46 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Multithreading*  ON *Threads used*  9 *Pings completed in*  15.257 sec *Targets unreachable*  1 / 104 *Test total ping time*  12449.5 msec *Average ping time per target*  120.869 msec

----------


## MANTHES

Τελικα εχω ακομα 76ms οποτε ελυσαν το προβλημα που οπως ειπαν με ψεμματα δεν υπηρχε και υποθετω το ιδιο θα ισχυει και για τους gogo, seitman.
Δηλαδη δεν ειχαν την αξιοπρεπεια να πουν οτι εχουμε προβλημα αλλα θα το φτιαξουμε; Επρεπε να πουλησουν παραμυθι πως ολα ηταν ενταξει και ετρεξαν να το φτιαξουν αμεσως ωστε να πετυχουν τι; Να μας κανουν να φανουμε οτι καναμε δυσφημηση λεγοντας ψεματα; Ντροπη τους

----------


## Seitman

Δεν ξέρω αν έστρωσε... Όταν θα πάω σπίτι θα κάνω νεκροψία/νεκροτομή  :ROFL:

----------


## MANTHES

Κρατιεμαι να μην πω καμια πολυ βαρια κουβεντα τι να πανε να κανουν. 8 μηνες ομως θα τους εχω στο ψησιμο μεχρι να συμπληρωθει η χρονια απο την στιγμη που δουλευουν ετσι τους πελατες τους

----------


## nothing

> Κρατιεμαι να μην πω καμια πολυ βαρια κουβεντα τι να πανε να κανουν. *8 μηνες ομως θα τους εχω στο ψησιμο** μεχρι να συμπληρωθει η χρονια απο την στιγμη που δουλευουν ετσι τους πελατες τους


χωρις παρεξηγηση κιολας αλλα ολο κραζεις και τελικα ολο αδικο εχεις...
ολα σου φταινε αλλα θα ηθελα να δω αν ησουνα σε αλλο παροχο οταν μπουκωνε να δεις χρονους αντιδρασης αυξησης του bandwidth...
εσυ κραζεις μερικες μερες για κατι που δεν ηταν και τοσο ιδιαιτερης σημασιας αφου οταν μιλας για youtube και adslgr ε ενταξει το Ping δεν θα σε σωσει κιολας σε αυτα τα μεγεθη...
και μεσα σε μερικες μερες ειδες οτι τελικα το "προβλημα" λυθηκε δηλαδη με λιγα λογια απλα ειδαν οτι φορτωνεται το δικτυο και ενεργοποιησαν και αλλη συνδεση...



*δηλαδη τι πιστευεις οτι θα τους κανεις?ή μηπως πιστευεις οτι επειδη κραζεις εσυ τα κανουν ολα αυτα...

----------


## MANTHES

Ειχα αδικο στο οτι ειχαμε προβλημα και ομως ελεγαν ψεματα οτι ολα ειναι μια χαρα; Εσυ αυτο καταλαβες;
Εχω αδικο στο οτι ακομα και τωρα εχουμε 20ms παραπανω απο εσας ενω πληρωνουμε τα ιδια λεφτα; Εμεις ειμαστε τα ζωα που απλα τους πληρωνουμε ωστε να εχεις εσυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα adsl;

Θελω να σε δω και εσενα με 300ms να δουμε τι θα λες και οχι με τα 55ms που εχετε

----------


## nothing

εχεις αδικο αφου δεν ειχατε προβλημα αλλα αυξημενα ping και οχι σε υψη που δεν μπορουσες να δεις βιντεακια...

εχεις αδικο μιας και τα ms δε παιζουν ρολο στα λεφτα γιατι αν ειναι ετσι τοτε πρεπει να χρυσοπληρωνουμε την on σε σχεση με αλλους παροχους αλλα μια χαρα φτηνη ειναι και ηρθες σε αυτην...
εχεις αδικο γιατι προσωποποιεις την πληρωμη με την περιοχη ενω ειναι ασχετο μιας και αυτα τα κριτηρια που θετεις εσυ ειναι ακυρα...

αν εσυ προσβαλλεσαι απο μονος σου εμενα δε με νοιαζει...
ζωο δε θεωρω κανεναν και φυσικα κανενας δε πληρωνει για να εχω εγω καλη συνδεση...
δε μπορω να ακουω χαζομαρες...

η ποιοτητα της γραμμης του καθενος δεν εχει σχεση με το ποσοι πληρωνουν αλλα καθαρα με τη συγκυρια του που μενεις και το ποσο κοντα εισαι καπου...
τα ping εξαρτωνται απο τη γενικη διασυνδεση του παροχου και δεν κρινεται απο το ποσοι συνδρομητες πληρωνουν αλλα απο τον σχεδιασμο της εταιρειας σ'αυτο το τομεα....

και 300 να εχω με αμερικη φυσικα δε θα γκρινιαζω μιας και σε browsing και κατεβασματα δε θα δεις καμια διαφορα αξιοπροσεχτη και επειδη παιχνιδια δε παιζω δε με απασχολει καθολου και το εχω τυπικα fast path για τα τεστ οταν ρωτανε τα παιδια να δειχνω αποτελεσματα...

*και για την ιστορια σε οποιο παροχο και να ημουν η γραμμη θα πεταγε μιας και εχω πολυ καλα στατιστικα και ποιο πολυ αγχωνομουν για την τηλεφωνια με τη μανα μου και το πρηξιμο...

**η λογικη πληρωνεις εσυ για να εχω εγω καλα ping ηταν απιστευτη παντως...

***το θεμα για μενα τελειωνει εδω και καλη συνεχεια σε ολους σας....

----------


## MANTHES

Συγνωμη αλλα μας κανεις πλακα τωρα; Με 300ms μπορουσαμε να δουμε βιντεακια; 
Επισης για σενα δεν υπαρχει θεμα οτι στην Αθηνα ειστε παντα -20ms απο οτι ειμαστε εμεις εδω πανω; Γιατι δηλαδη δεν παιζουν ρολο στα λεφτα; Τι ειδους λογικη ειναι αυτη οτι πρεπει να υπαρχουν 2 κατηγοριες συνδρομητων που ομως δινουν τα ιδια χρηματα; Και για ποια ποιοτητα γραμμης και αποστασης μου μιλας οταν αυτο ισχυει σε ολη την Θεσσαλονικη κατα δηλωση της ιδιας της on; 
Ειναι καθαρα επιλογη τους η κοροιδια οσων ειναι εδω πανω και θα το λεω μεχρι να ερθουμε στα ιδια αν φυσικα βλεπουν το ιδιο ολους τους πελατες

----------


## gogos888

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 67ms, Μέγιστο = 67ms, Μέσος όρος = 67ms



C:\>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.102] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=171ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=167ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=143ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=158ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 74.125.77.102:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 143ms, Μέγιστο = 171ms, Μέσος όρος = 159ms



C:\>ping www.jolt.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=118
Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=72ms TTL=118
Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=118
Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=118

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 84.234.17.86:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 67ms, Μέγιστο = 72ms, Μέσος όρος = 70ms


Υ.Γ. Η δοκιμή έγινε από laptop με ασύρματη σύνδεση.

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο εμενα τωρα :: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=55ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=54ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=54ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=55ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 54ms, Μέγιστο = 55ms, Μέσος όρος = 54ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.youtube.com [74.125.77.102] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 74.125.77.102:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 67ms, Μέγιστο = 68ms, Μέσος όρος = 67ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.jolt.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=64ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=60ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=117
Απάντηση από: 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 χρόνος=57ms TTL=117

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 84.234.17.86:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 57ms, Μέγιστο = 64ms, Μέσος όρος = 60ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Ξαναπηγαμε στα 220ms σε youtube και 330 σε adslgr. Και εγω ο βλακας νομιζα οτι ειχαν διορθωσει το προβλημα. Aργησαν κατα 4 ωρες αλλα τουλαχιστον εμφανιστηκαν στο ραντεβου τους  :Worthy:   :Clap: 

gogos μην στεναχωριεσαι δεν εισαι μονο εσυ εδω στην θεσσαλονικ. Παντως  δεν εχουμε τετοιο προβλημα οπως διαβεβαιωσαν και τον intech  :Razz: . Ασε που δεν υπαρχει και λογος να διαμαρτυρεσαι για 300ms παραπανω απο το κανονικο. Ψευτοπραγματα

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε MANTHES , χωρις παρεξηγηση παντα , αλλα με την ειρωνια δεν βγαζεις πουθενα . Τουλαχιστον η ΟΝ θα το φτιαξει το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα . Θυμαμαι μια παρομοια κατασταση , εδω στην Αττικη , οταν ειχαμε παρα πολυ μεγαλα pings τις ωρες αιχμης και ειχα τρελαθει (ρωτα intech , fanboysgotohell να σου πουν xD) , ομως μεσα σε ενα διαστημα 3,5 εβδομαδων το ειχαν φτιαξει ....

----------


## MANTHES

Τα λεφτα ομως θα τα παιρνουν κανονικα ε; Αν οχι παω πασο αν ναι να μην πω πως λεγεται αυτο.
Και φυσικα η τεραστια κοροιδια ειναι να λενε πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. Οπως μας φερονται τους φερομαι Αντωνη. Ας αλλαξουν τακτικη αν δεν τους αρεσει

----------


## antonis556

Δεν θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου . Και εμενα τα ιδια μου ελεγαν τοτε . Σημασια ομως εχει το προβλημα θα λυθει . Εξαλλου , δεν νομιζω να εχεις δα τεραστιο προβλημα . Βιντεακια πιστευω βλεπεις . Οπως και να το κανεις ομως , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το μονο προβλημα σου ειναι οι χρονοι αποκρισης . Στο download και τα λοιπα δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα ...

----------


## MANTHES

Το downloading ετσι και αλλιως δεν το χρειαζομαι. Απο την στιγμη που με ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΑΝ να πληρωσω σε σαιτ στυλ ραπιντ για να κατεβασω αυτα που ηθελα εχω κατεβασει τα περισσοτερα και εχω την συνδεση ουσιαστικα για browsing και να βλεπω βιντεακια ή το bbc που ειχε σημερα φορμουλα. 
Οποτε για αυτα που χρειαζομαι την συγκεκριμενη συνδεση μου ειναι ουσιαστικα αχρηστη αυτη την στιγμη. Αλλα θα το ξαναπω το θεμα ειναι η κοροιδια ειδικα οταν το προβλημα δεν το εχω μονο εγω οπως ηθελα να το παρουσιασουν. Και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ελεγξαν τα pings οταν το ειπαν στον Intech κατα τις 11 το πρωι που ετσι και αλλιως δεν υπαρχει θεμα. Η κοροιδια δηλαδη σε ολο της το μεγαλειο

----------


## antonis556

Εγω ενα θα σου πω . Μην ανησυχεις , θα δεις οτι θα φτιαξουν , και μαλιστα πριν το καλοκαιρι....

----------


## MANTHES

Μα εγω θα φυγω στα μεση του Ιουνη και θα επιστρεψω τον Οκτωβρη. Τωρα χρειαζομαι το ιντερνετ και τους πληρωνω νταβατζιλικι ουσιαστικα αλλα ο καθενας παιρνει αυτο που του αξιζει.
Ας το σταματησουμε ομως εδω γιατι ειμαστε και στο θεμα τον Pings

----------


## intech

> εχεις αδικο αφου δεν ειχατε προβλημα αλλα αυξημενα ping και οχι σε υψη που δεν μπορουσες να δεις βιντεακια...
> 
> εχεις αδικο μιας και τα ms δε παιζουν ρολο στα λεφτα γιατι αν ειναι ετσι τοτε πρεπει να χρυσοπληρωνουμε την on σε σχεση με αλλους παροχους αλλα μια χαρα φτηνη ειναι και ηρθες σε αυτην...
> εχεις αδικο γιατι προσωποποιεις την πληρωμη με την περιοχη ενω ειναι ασχετο μιας και αυτα τα κριτηρια που θετεις εσυ ειναι ακυρα...
> 
> αν εσυ προσβαλλεσαι απο μονος σου εμενα δε με νοιαζει...
> ζωο δε θεωρω κανεναν και φυσικα κανενας δε πληρωνει για να εχω εγω καλη συνδεση...
> δε μπορω να ακουω χαζομαρες...
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ, και επαυξάνω!!!!! :One thumb up: 

Στον Φίλο MANTHES, 
Γνωρίζω, πάρα πολλούς στην Σαλονίκη, που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το πρόβλημα που έχεις.
Αν θέλεις να φύγεις απο την ΟΝ, πες το και θα κάνω "οτι περνάει απο το χέρι μου", να μην *πληρώσεις τίποτα*.

Στείλε PM.

Στον Φίλο gogos888 , 

Νομίζω οτι τα pings σου είναι μιά χαρά.

----------


## MANTHES

Συγνωμη ρε intech αλλα πως ειναι καλα τα νουμερα του οταν εχει τα ιδια με μενα;  :Shocked: 

Αυτη την στιγμη 
www.google.com  238ms
www.adslgr.com   326ms
www.youtube.com 185ms

Αλλα αυτα δεν παιζουν φυσικα κανενα ρολο για οποιον δεν εχει ο ιδιος το προβλημα.

----------


## billybiros

Στο www.in.gr πόσο είναι το ping;

----------


## MANTHES

www.in.gr 15ms

----------


## nothing

```
C:\Documents and Settings\iou>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.77.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.104: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.77.104:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 68ms, Average = 67ms

C:\Documents and Settings\iou>ping www.youtube.com

Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.102] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.77.102:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 67ms, Average = 67ms

C:\Documents and Settings\iou>ping www.adslgr.com

Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=55
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 209.51.218.146:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 150ms, Maximum = 150ms, Average = 150ms
```

οριστε και τα δικα μου....
πιστευεις οτι φταιει οτι ειμαι απο αθηνα κατι που δεν εχει σημασια γιατι και πριν μπειτε εσεις πελατες απο τα βορεια και αρχισει η on εκει ετσι ηταν παλι ή μηπως τα κυκλωματα δρομολογουνται απο αλλη συνδεση οταν μιλαμε για Αμερικη....

μιας και οπως βλεπεις η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια και δεν δικαιολογειται στο θεμα θεσσαλονικη-αθηνα...
καπου αλλου ειναι το μπουκωμα σου...


παρτους τηλεφωνο και ζητα να μιλησεις με καποιον πιο υπευθυνο για το θεμα αλλα ευγενικα και με βαση οτι αυτο συμβαινει σε αρκετους εκει πανω και το εχουμε τσεκαρει αρκετες φορες με παιδια απο αθηνα...

μπορει και το πιο πιθανον να εχουν ξεκινησει ηδη διαδικασιες για αυξηση bandwidth αλλα παρε να μαθεις...
φυσικα ευγενικα και με σεβασμο γιατι αν γινεις ειρωνικος ή τσαντιλας δεν θα απορησω αν δε νοιαστουν να ενδιαφερθουν παραπανω...

//βασικη αρχη φερομαστε σωστα ωστε να εχουμε παντα το πανω χερι γιατι αλλιως οτι και να πουμε μαλλον θα παει στο βροντο....


Edit: [ στο in.gr εχω 5ms εγω... ]

----------


## antonis556

^^ :One thumb up: ^^

----------


## DiM

Δεν αρχίζετε τα traceroute να τα κάνετε copy/paste για να δούμε ΕAΝ υπάρχει που? κάποιο πρόβλημα ?  :Whistle: 

ΌΧΙ pings ΌΧΙ απλά το αποτέλεσμα του ping, *μονο traceroute*  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Seitman

Τώρα που έκανα κάτι "πειράματα", οι χρόνοι προς USA μεριά (youtube, google, adslgr) είναι ΓΤΠ (250+), ενώ προς Ευρώπη (www.f1.com & www.k-play.de) είναι κοντά στο 90

----------


## nothing

```
C:\Documents and Settings\iou>tracert www.google.com

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [74.125.77.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.12
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    46 ms    45 ms    45 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    57 ms    55 ms    54 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    62 ms    62 ms    63 ms  209.85.255.178
 10    67 ms    64 ms    63 ms  209.85.250.140
 11    66 ms    65 ms    66 ms  72.14.233.114
 12    67 ms    71 ms    67 ms  209.85.255.143
 13    67 ms    72 ms    68 ms  209.85.255.110
 14    67 ms    67 ms    67 ms  ew-in-f99.1e100.net [74.125.77.99]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\iou>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     4 ms     4 ms  91.132.2.46
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    66 ms    67 ms    66 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   340 ms   147 ms   146 ms  so4-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.26]
  7   149 ms   150 ms   150 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244
.50]
  8   150 ms   150 ms   150 ms  ten7-2.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.134]
  9   150 ms   150 ms   149 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
 10   150 ms   150 ms   150 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\iou>tracert www.youtube.com

Tracing route to youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.100]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.46
  4     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    47 ms    47 ms    47 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    54 ms    54 ms    54 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    61 ms    73 ms    61 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    62 ms    61 ms    71 ms  209.85.248.182
 11    66 ms    66 ms    65 ms  64.233.175.246
 12    67 ms    79 ms    66 ms  72.14.239.197
 13    77 ms    70 ms    71 ms  209.85.255.110
 14    68 ms    67 ms    67 ms  ew-in-f100.1e100.net [74.125.77.100]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\iou>tracert www.in.gr

Tracing route to a64.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.41]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     4 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.42
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.6.41

Trace complete.
```

οριστε....

----------


## MANTHES

Οταν καταλαβεις πως για να τους μιλησω ευγενικα και με σεβασμο οπως λες θα πρεπει πρωτα να με σεβονται αυτοι τοτε το ξανασυζηταμε. Και αυτο προυποθετει πως δεν θα μπαινουν εδω τα υπαλληλακια τους να πουλανε τρελιτσα μη τυχον και πει καποιος κατι εναντιον τους και επισης οτι δεν θα λενε ψεματα πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα οπως ειπαν στον Intech. 
Εως τοτε ισχυει το οτι φερομαι οπως μου φερονται και φυσικα περιμενω απο μια σοβαρη εταιρια, αν ειναι τετοια, να ζητησει δημοσιως συγνωμη για το οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα κλεισουμε ενα μηνα με αυτο το προβλημα (το οποιο δεν ειναι μεμονωμενο) και επισης συγνωμη που λενε ψεματα. 
Αυτα απο μενα και ας αφησουμε αυτο το τοπικ μονο για τα νουμερα

----------


## nothing

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*







> Οταν καταλαβεις πως για να τους μιλησω ευγενικα και με σεβασμο οπως λες θα πρεπει πρωτα να με σεβονται αυτοι τοτε το ξανασυζηταμε. Και αυτο προυποθετει πως δεν θα μπαινουν εδω τα υπαλληλακια τους να πουλανε τρελιτσα μη τυχον και πει καποιος κατι εναντιον τους και επισης οτι δεν θα λενε ψεματα πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα οπως ειπαν στον Intech. 
> Εως τοτε ισχυει το οτι φερομαι οπως μου φερονται και φυσικα περιμενω απο μια σοβαρη εταιρια, αν ειναι τετοια, να ζητησει δημοσιως συγνωμη για το οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα κλεισουμε ενα μηνα με αυτο το προβλημα (το οποιο δεν ειναι μεμονωμενο) και επισης συγνωμη που λενε ψεματα. 
> Αυτα απο μενα και ας αφησουμε αυτο το τοπικ μονο για τα νουμερα







ελπιζω μονο να μη λες εμενα υπαλληλακι μιας και δεν εχω καμια σχεση με την εταιρεια απλα ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενος πελατης στα 2+ χρονια....

σε συμβουλεψα να φερθεις ετσι γιατι ειναι το σωστο και γιατι ετσι πρεπει και ακομα περισσοτερο γιατι με μεγαλωσαν ετσι και με μαθαν να φερομαι γενικα σωστα και οσο μπορω να αποφευγω την "διαμαχη" και τα συναφη....
συνηθως αν δε φερθεις σωστα σε εχουνε χεσμενο και απλα σε αφηνουν στην μοιρα σου ειδικα οι μεγαλες εταιρειες που ειναι και απροσωπες γενικα...

αν θες ακου με,μονο καλο θα σου κανει γενικα και ειδικα στην περιπτωση αυτη...

----------


## cnp5

Θα ήθελα να παρέμβω στη συζήτηση καθώς πιστεύω ότι όλες οι μεριές έχουν ξεφύγει λιγάκι...  :Smile: 

Τα pings είναι ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται ένα πακέτο να ταξιδέψει για να φτάσει από έναν υπολογιστή σε ένα άλλο και πίσω. Ο χρόνος αυτό είναι μερικά ms (χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου). Στη διαδρομή για να φτάσει ένα ping πακέτο από τον υπολογιστεί Α στον Β μπορεί να περάσει από πολλούς άλλους ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς και θα ταξιδέψει από πολλά διαφορετικά κυκλώματα.

Τι θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά... ένα απλό ping δε μπορεί να απαντήσει στο ποιος φταίει για μια μικρή ή μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη μετάδοση σήματος. Ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να είσαι σίγουρος ποιος σε καθυστερεί είναι η χρήση ενός προγράμματος που στα windows λέγετε tracert (trace route). Κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με το ping, μόνο που εμφανίζει τις ταχύτητες απόκρισης και τον ενδιάμεσων σταθμών.

Ενώ ένα ping στο στο www.youtube.com θα σου δώσει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα


```
C:\>ping www.youtube.com

Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.102] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.77.102: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.77.102:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 84ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 84ms
```

Το tracert θα σου πει τα παρακάτω:


```
C:\>tracert www.youtube.com

Tracing route to youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.102]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  91.132.2.42
  4    27 ms    56 ms    27 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    29 ms    29 ms    29 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    77 ms    77 ms    77 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    72 ms    72 ms    72 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  209.85.255.178
 10    81 ms    80 ms    80 ms  209.85.250.140
 11    84 ms    84 ms    84 ms  72.14.233.114
 12    84 ms    83 ms    84 ms  209.85.255.166
 13    84 ms    96 ms    84 ms  209.85.255.106
 14    84 ms    84 ms    84 ms  clients.l.google.com [74.125.77.102]

Trace complete.
```

Όπως βλέπεις και τα δύο έχουν την ίδια απόκριση σε χρόνο, για να φτάσει το σήμα από τον υπολογιστή μου στο www.youtube.com (clients.l.google.com) χρειάστηκε 84ms.

Ας δούμε όμως το tracert τι μας λέει, αν κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά θα δεις ότι υπάρχει μια απότομη αύξηση από τα 29ms στα 77ms στη μεταφορά από το server 5 στον 6. 
Εκεί εντοπίζετε η καθυστέρηση και αυτό ο server είναι πέρα από τα όρια της On, είναι στα κυκλώματα της OteGlobe (και οι δύο server είναι της OteGlobe).
*Για να μη παρεξηγηθώ σχετικά με το παράδειγμα (: σε καμία περίπτωση η αύξηση από 29 σε 77 δε θεωρώ ότι είναι μεγάλη!! είναι μια πολύ καλή απόκριση.*

Έτσι θα μπορείτε να βρείτε που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα στην επικοινωνία. 

Στο θέμα του MANTHES... η On μας είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση στους πελάτες από Θεσσαλονίκη, καθώς το σήμα ταξιδεύει λίγο παραπάνω από ότι των πελατών της Αθήνας. 
Αυτό θα διορθωθεί τους επόμενους 2-3 μήνες, τέλος καλοκαιριού αρχές φθινοπώρου το αργότερο, όταν η On αποκτήσει αρκετούς πελάτες στην "όμορφή νύφη του βορρά" για να μεταφέρει μέρος τον υποδομών στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα (αγορά κυκλώματος για χρήση μόνο στη Θεσσαλονίκη κτλ κτλ).

Σχετικά με το θέμα μας, ποιός σας είπε ότι το www.youtube.com θα δώσει προτεραιότητα σε πακέτα ping όταν έχει να εξυπηρετήσει τόσα εκατομμύρια κόσμο σε video και web requests; Ποιος σας είπε ότι τα pings έχουν καμία ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τη ταχύτητα μεταφοράς του video από το youtube!

Για να μη τρελαθούμε τελείως... υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια videos στο youtube που εξυπηρετούνται από χιλιάδες server... Τα video δε μοιράζονται στη τύχη στους servers... τα δημοφιλή μπαίνουν στους καλύτερους και σε περισσότερους από έναν server (καθώς θα έχουν μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση). Τα λιγότερο δημοφιλή μπαίνουν σε λιγότερους server. Αν λοιπόν ο server που έχει το video που θέλεις να δεις έχει πολύ "δουλειά" θα καθυστερήσει να σου δώσει το video και μπορεί να μη προλαβαίνει να στο στείλει όσο γρήγορα θα ήθελες. Όμως την ίδια στιγμή ένα δημοφιλές video παίζει άμεσα και πολύ γρήγορα...

Δεν είναι λοιπόν τα πράγματα τόσο απλά...

Να πω και κάτι ακόμα... Κάθε εταιρία έχει κάποιες γραμμές (μισθωμένες) για τη διασύνδεσή της με το εξωτερικό. Στη πράξη, αυτές οι γραμμές, αποτελούν ένα μεγάλο μέρος της "περιουσίας/αξίας" μιας εταιρίας. Αυτό το bandwidth θα πρέπει να *μοιραστεί* μεταξύ οικιακών και εταιρικών πελατών. Φυσικά οι εταιρικοί πελάτες έχουν προτεραιότητα σε σχέση με τους οικιακούς, καθώς πληρώνουν πολλά περισσότερα. 
Θέλω να πω ότι η απαίτηση να έχεις ποιότητα σύνδεσης ίδια με μισθωμένες γραμμές που νοικιάζουν εταιρίες δίνοντας 10 με 100 φορές περισσότερα λεφτά από εσένα είναι λίγο παράλογη.

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και όρια... Αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν, η On αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα χωρητικότητα, τόσο μεγάλα ώστε η απόκριση του δικτύου ήταν... τραγική. 
Τα τελευταία 1-2 χρόνια αυτά έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί. 
Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες έχει αρχίζει να εμφανίζετε κάποιο πρόβλημα χωρητικότητας (κυρίως τις ώρες αιχμής), σύμφωνα με την On. Σκοπεύει να το διορθώσει με αγορά 1 ή 2 Gbps μετά το καλοκαίρι, καθώς πιστεύει ότι ο μέσος όρος ζήτησης θα πέσει δραματικά τους μήνες του καλοκαιριού.

Αυτά, ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα  :Smile:

----------


## MANTHES

Oχι Nothing δεν εννοω εσενα απλα επειδη εισαι εκτος του χορου και δεν εχεις  το προβλημα, οποτε δεν μπορεις να ερθεις στην θεση μας, καλυτερα να το αφησεις το ολο θεμα γιατι δεν θελω να μαλλωνω και μαζι σας καθως με ενοχλει οτι κανετε πως δεν καταλαβαινετε την κοροιδια απο την μερια της On και ειδικα ποσο εκνευριστικη ειναι αυτη η συμπεριφορα τους  :Smile: .

cnp5 μια σωστη εταιρια πρεπει να πει οτι ναι εχουμε προβλημα και εστω να ζητησει μια συγνωμη απο τους πελατες της; Πρεπει ή οχι να μην λεει ψεματα πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα; Και επισης για την προβληματικη παροχη υπηρεσιων, ελλειπη θα την χαρακτηριζα, θα μας προσφερει καποιο ανταλλαγμα; Αν εγω τους πληρωσω ενα μερος μονο του λογαριασμου δεν θα αντιδρασουν; Ετσι αντιδρω και εγω και ειναι παρα πολυ απλο.  Αυτα με εκνευριζουν οπως και το θεμα που ανεφερα και νομιζε ο nothing πως εννοουσα αυτον γιατι απο τοτε που εγινε το συγκεκριμενο θεμα τα εχω παρει για τα καλα μαζι τους. Οχι απλα φταινε αλλα πουλανε και ψευτονταηλικι μη τυχον και τολμησουμε να τους κατηγορησουμε. Και επισης λες θα λυθει το προβλημα μετα το καλοκαιρι. Δηλαδη θα εχω φαει πανω απο την μιση χρονια με προβληματικη παροχη υπηρεσιων. Αυτο δηλαδη δεν ειναι θεμα;

Απο εκει και περα εχουμε αυτη την στιγμη
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.2
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    57 ms    61 ms    62 ms  204.245.39.69
  5   457 ms   464 ms   460 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244
.50]
  6   455 ms   442 ms   446 ms  ten7-2.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.134]
  7   427 ms   419 ms   418 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
  8   439 ms   441 ms   459 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.102]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.2
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    15 ms    14 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    15 ms    16 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    17 ms    16 ms    16 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    61 ms    60 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    58 ms    57 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.150
  8   373 ms   347 ms   351 ms  74.125.50.113
  9   349 ms   332 ms   306 ms  209.85.255.176
 10   302 ms   306 ms   318 ms  209.85.248.182
 11   327 ms   341 ms   359 ms  64.233.175.246
 12   354 ms   359 ms   352 ms  72.14.239.199
 13   375 ms   341 ms   339 ms  209.85.255.106
 14   360 ms   358 ms   345 ms  ew-in-f102.1e100.net [74.125.77.102]


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.l.google.com [74.125.77.147]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.2
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    15 ms    16 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    16 ms    17 ms    17 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    55 ms    55 ms    55 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    56 ms    57 ms    56 ms  62.75.4.150
  8   374 ms   377 ms   395 ms  74.125.50.113
  9   319 ms   321 ms   327 ms  209.85.255.178
 10   338 ms   339 ms   346 ms  209.85.250.140
 11   343 ms   340 ms   338 ms  72.14.233.114
 12   336 ms   350 ms   353 ms  209.85.255.166
 13   372 ms   339 ms   344 ms  209.85.255.110
 14   340 ms   340 ms   345 ms  ew-in-f147.1e100.net [74.125.77.147]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

Και μιλαμε για 3 σαιτ που τα χρησιμοποιω πολυ συχνα σε καθημερινη βαση, εξαλλου νομιζω πως  αυτο που λεω ισχυει  για τους πιο πολλους.

----------


## cnp5

> Oχι Nothing δεν εννοω εσενα απλα επειδη εισαι εκτος του χορου και δεν εχεις  το προβλημα, οποτε δεν μπορεις να ερθεις στην θεση μας, καλυτερα να το αφησεις το ολο θεμα γιατι δεν θελω να μαλλωνω και μαζι σας καθως με ενοχλει οτι κανετε πως δεν καταλαβαινετε την κοροιδια απο την μερια της On και ειδικα ποσο εκνευριστικη ειναι αυτη η συμπεριφορα τους .
> 
> cnp5 μια σωστη εταιρια πρεπει να πει οτι ναι εχουμε προβλημα και εστω να ζητησει μια συγνωμη απο τους πελατες της; Πρεπει ή οχι να μην λεει ψεματα πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα; Και επισης για την προβληματικη παροχη υπηρεσιων, ελλειπη θα την χαρακτηριζα, θα μας προσφερει καποιο ανταλλαγμα; Αν εγω τους πληρωσω ενα μερος μονο του λογαριασμου δεν θα αντιδρασουν; Ετσι αντιδρω και εγω και ειναι παρα πολυ απλο.  Αυτα με εκνευριζουν οπως και το θεμα που ανεφερα και νομιζε ο nothing πως εννοουσα αυτον γιατι απο τοτε που εγινε το συγκεκριμενο θεμα τα εχω παρει για τα καλα μαζι τους. Οχι απλα φταινε αλλα πουλανε και ψευτονταηλικι μη τυχον και τολμησουμε να τους κατηγορησουμε. Και επισης λες θα λυθει το προβλημα μετα το καλοκαιρι. Δηλαδη θα εχω φαει πανω απο την μιση χρονια με προβληματικη παροχη υπηρεσιων. Αυτο δηλαδη δεν ειναι θεμα;
> 
> Απο εκει και περα εχουμε αυτη την στιγμη
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
>   1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.2
> ...


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει αυτό που σου έχω γράψει μάλλον... δε πειράζει, αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να βρεις μια εταιρία (παγκοσμίως) που θα σου εγγυηθεί τη ποιότητα και τη σταθερότητα της σύνδεσής σου με μόλις 35-40€... πολύ θα ήθελα να τη μάθω και εγώ... 

Σχετικά με το post των tracert που έχεις κάνει... που σε καθυστερεί η On Telecoms για να καταλάβω δηλαδή...

Στο πρώτο trace που γράφεις έχεις
 3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    57 ms    61 ms    62 ms  204.245.39.69
  5   457 ms   464 ms   460 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244.50]

Ο server 91.132.2.213 είναι της On Telecoms και είναι ο server που συνδέεται με το backbone της Global Crossing. Αν με ρωτήσεις... η αλλαγή από 15ms (στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της On) σε 62ms δεν είναι κακή... μετά βλέπω μια τεράστια αλλαγή στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της Global Crossing... 

Το ίδιο και στο δεύτερο tracert
7 58 ms 57 ms 56 ms 62.75.4.150
8 373 ms 347 ms 351 ms 74.125.50.113

Ο server 62.75.4.150 της OTEGlobe απαντά πολύ γρήγορα... δε συμβαίνει το ίδιο και με το server 74.125.50.113 που είναι της Google!
Το ίδιο και στο 3ο tracert! αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι τα προβλήματα στο παγκόσμιο δίκτυο έχουν να κάνουν με την On Telecoms... τι πω...

Αυτό που βλέπω εγώ από τα tracert είναι ότι ο OTE με την OTEGlobe παρέχει πολύ καλύτερες υπηρεσίες από τη "τεράστια" Global Crossing... πολύ καλά κάνει λοιπόν η On και νοικιάζει, σχεδόν πάντα, από τη OTEGlobe...

----------


## MANTHES

Θελω να εχω την ιδια ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων που εχετε και εσεις. Τι ευθυνη εχει η On και πως εξασφαλιζει σε εσας αυτα τα Pings ενω εμεις εχουμε εντελως διαφορετικα δεν με ενδιαφερει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. Προφανως για να μην εχετε τετοια προβληματα ισχυει κατι διαφορετικο στην δικη σας διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο. Να κανουν αλλη δρομολογηση ή οτι αλλο μπορει να γινει.
Να κοψουν τον λαιμο τους και να βρουν λυσεις τοσο απλα

----------


## antonis556

Μα εσεις απο την Σαλονικα , δεν φευγεται απευθεις για το εξωτερικο και οπως αναφερθηκε στην συναντηση των φιλων με την ΟΝ , αυτο το προβλημα θα επιλυθει ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 26 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Υπαρχει προβλημα αυτη τη στιγμη ?? 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    79 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5   106 ms    13 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    48 ms   224 ms    79 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    98 ms    46 ms   143 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   215 ms    57 ms    56 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   100 ms    63 ms    56 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11   165 ms    49 ms    49 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12    60 ms   216 ms    93 ms  79.171.176.158
 13    56 ms    55 ms   229 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

 :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Edit: [ Μηπως εφταιγε το Skype που ειχε ανοιχτο η αδερφη μου και με video call? ]

----------


## tdc

@MANTHES, η διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο δεν ειναι κατι που το αναβαθμιζεις μεσα σε 1 ωρα..
Το οτι ενας υπαλληλος σου ειπε οτι τα pings σου ειναι μια χαρα 11 η ωρα το πρωι, ειναι *λογικο*...
Δεν ειναι κουτοπονηρια.. Αν ειχες μονο *εσυ* προβλημα με pings τοτε θα φαινοταν ολες τις ωρες της μερας..
Οπως εχω διαβασει, η ON εχει παραδεχτει οτι εχει προβλημα διασυνδεσης απο Θεσσαλονικη..
Του ειπες οτι το προβλημα το εχεις τις ωρες αιχμης?

----------


## intech

> Μα εσεις απο την Σαλονικα , δεν φευγεται απευθεις για το εξωτερικο και οπως αναφερθηκε στην συναντηση των φιλων με την ΟΝ , αυτο το προβλημα θα επιλυθει ...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 26 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Υπαρχει προβλημα αυτη τη στιγμη ?? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Μάλλον..

>tracert www.k-play.de
Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.16
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    60 ms    59 ms    60 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    60 ms    60 ms    61 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    53 ms    52 ms    52 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    58 ms    61 ms    58 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 11    65 ms    65 ms    65 ms  79.171.176.158
 12    59 ms    59 ms    59 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
Trace complete.

----------


## antonis556

Καποιος αλλος με παρομοιο προβλημα ?



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    33 ms    31 ms    32 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    87 ms    82 ms    80 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    89 ms    85 ms    93 ms  62.75.5.54
  9    91 ms    89 ms    92 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    87 ms    82 ms    84 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    73 ms    70 ms    68 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12    88 ms    86 ms    87 ms  79.171.176.158
 13    95 ms    92 ms    90 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## intech

Μόλις γύρισα Ελλάδα, εδώ όλα φυσιολογικά.

----------


## antonis556

Κανε ενα ping στο k-play.de  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=62ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=61ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=62ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=62ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 61ms, Μέγιστο = 62ms, Μέσος όρος = 61ms
```

----------


## intech

Μα αυτά είναι πολυ καλά pings!!!!!!

62 ms..

----------


## George_Prix

> Μόλις γύρισα Ελλάδα, εδώ όλα φυσιολογικά.


Kαι εδω ολα ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια καλησπερα . Εχετε παρατηρησει καποιο προβλημα ? Δεν πιστευω να μπουκωσαμε ....



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4    18 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    52 ms    52 ms    49 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7   111 ms   115 ms   113 ms  62.75.4.245
  8   107 ms   113 ms   112 ms  62.75.5.54
  9   118 ms   119 ms   108 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   103 ms   165 ms   102 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11   112 ms    84 ms    91 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12   122 ms   128 ms   128 ms  79.171.176.158
 13   102 ms   100 ms   103 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Αυτα τωρα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    37 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    15 ms    14 ms    13 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    53 ms    54 ms    53 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    62 ms    58 ms    58 ms  62.75.5.54
  9    67 ms    72 ms    73 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    61 ms    61 ms    64 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    71 ms    63 ms    63 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12    63 ms    67 ms    65 ms  79.171.176.158
 13    61 ms    63 ms    61 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Γιατι τετοιες διακυμανσεις ?  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτα απο pingplotter ::

Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 18/5/2010 10:47:27 ìì

 1    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       *       *       [-]
 3    5 ms   94 ms    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms   32 ms   10 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5   34 ms    6 ms    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    8 ms   15 ms   10 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   59 ms   90 ms   59 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   60 ms   88 ms   60 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   64 ms   92 ms   64 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   68 ms   96 ms   69 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   57 ms   54 ms   53 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  681 ms   97 ms  497 ms  [79.171.176.158]
13   66 ms   93 ms   69 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 3, Received = 3, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 66ms, Maximum = 93ms, Average = 76ms

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    54 ms    52 ms    53 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7   130 ms   123 ms   120 ms  62.75.4.245
  8   142 ms   148 ms   147 ms  62.75.5.54
  9   137 ms   134 ms   135 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   136 ms   140 ms   145 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    92 ms    97 ms    91 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12   143 ms   149 ms   151 ms  79.171.176.158
 13   147 ms   144 ms   152 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Μπουκωμα λοιπον . Θελω να πιστευω οτι θα επιλυθει γρηγορα απο την ΟΝ ...

----------


## MANTHES

Εγω εχω 88αρια  οποτε κατι τρεχει στα μερη σας

----------


## limassol

μπα και εγω 60  ms  έχω...

----------


## trd64

Αυτή την στιγμή




> ping k-play.de
> PING k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=92.9 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=92.7 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=91.7 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=92.2 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=92.5 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=92.0 ms


Και γιατί η δρομολόγιση η δική μου είναι διαφορετική από την δική σας?  :Smile: 

~$ traceroute  k-play.de



> traceroute to k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
>  1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.356 ms  0.469 ms  0.995 ms
>  2  * * *
>  3  91.132.2.84 (91.132.2.84)  38.153 ms  39.552 ms  41.303 ms
>  4  91.132.2.129 (91.132.2.129)  43.452 ms  44.896 ms  46.639 ms
>  5  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.137)  48.571 ms gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.245)  50.155 ms gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.137)  51.255 ms
>  6  62.75.4.245 (62.75.4.245)  101.216 ms  82.399 ms  84.399 ms
>  7  62.75.4.214 (62.75.4.214)  91.408 ms  93.313 ms  94.267 ms
>  8  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  98.035 ms  99.500 ms  101.470 ms
> ...

----------


## intech

> Αυτή την στιγμή
> 
> 
> 
> Και γιατί η δρομολόγιση η δική μου είναι διαφορετική από την δική σας? 
> 
> ~$ traceroute k-play.de


Δεν είναι, Φυσικά όχι...

----------


## apostol70

Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;

C:\>tracert www.yahoo.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: eu-fp.wa1.b.yahoo.com [87.248.122.122]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    33 ms    33 ms    33 ms  91.132.2.12
  4    33 ms    33 ms    33 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    99 ms    99 ms   100 ms  204.245.37.173
  6    99 ms   100 ms   100 ms  te2-1-10G.ar7.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.133.130]
  7     *      107 ms     *     67.17.193.170
  8    96 ms    96 ms    96 ms  so-0-0-0.pat2.ams.yahoo.com [66.196.65.66]
  9   110 ms   110 ms   110 ms  xe-0-1-0.msr1.ch1.yahoo.com [66.196.65.69]
 10     *      109 ms   112 ms  gi-1-4.bas-a1.ch1.yahoo.com [87.248.127.45]
 11   108 ms   115 ms   116 ms  eu-fp.wa1.b.yahoo.com [87.248.122.122]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

Γιατί σένεται το σύμπαν με το εξωτερικό;

----------


## intech

>tracert www.yahoo.com

Tracing route to eu-fp.wa1.b.yahoo.com [87.248.122.122]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.42
  4    11 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    72 ms    73 ms    72 ms  204.245.37.173
  6    72 ms    72 ms    73 ms  te2-1-10G.ar7.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.133.130]
  7    67 ms    66 ms    67 ms  67.17.193.170
  8    82 ms    69 ms    69 ms  so-0-0-0.pat2.ams.yahoo.com [66.196.65.66]
  9    84 ms    84 ms    84 ms  xe-0-1-0.msr1.ch1.yahoo.com [66.196.65.69]
 10    86 ms    84 ms    82 ms  gi-1-4.bas-a1.ch1.yahoo.com [87.248.127.45]
 11    82 ms    83 ms    83 ms  eu-fp.wa1.b.yahoo.com [87.248.122.122]
Trace complete.

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

...>ping 8.8.8.8
Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=245
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=245
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=245
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=245
Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 54ms, Average = 53ms
...
 :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

>ping www.k-play.de
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 56ms
......

----------


## antonis556

Ειμαι σιγουρος πως τις ωρες αιχμης και κυριως το διαστημα 20.30-23.30 ειναι σχετικα ψηλα οι χρονοι αποκρισης ... Δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει μονο σε μενα , αλλα αυτο παρατηρω τις 2 τελευταιες μερες ...

----------


## panteraz

C:\Users\Antonis>ping zougla.gr

Pinging zougla.gr [65.61.167.244] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 65.61.167.244: bytes=32 time=293ms TTL=53
Reply from 65.61.167.244: bytes=32 time=303ms TTL=53
Request timed out.
Reply from 65.61.167.244: bytes=32 time=289ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 65.61.167.244:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 289ms, Maximum = 303ms, Average = 295ms

C:\Users\Antonis>tracert zougla.gr

Tracing route to zougla.gr [65.61.167.244]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    40 ms    39 ms    40 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    40 ms    40 ms    40 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    81 ms    86 ms    86 ms  ate3-on-telecoms-1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.
77]
  6   211 ms   206 ms   209 ms  new51-new11-racc2.new.seabone.net [195.22.216.21
1]
  7     *      219 ms   245 ms  192.205.36.229
  8   249 ms   253 ms   240 ms  cr2.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.86.10]
  9   243 ms   241 ms   237 ms  cr2.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.3.38]
 10     *      292 ms   301 ms  cr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.1.173]
 11   308 ms   294 ms   301 ms  cr2.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.28.174]
 12   290 ms   284 ms   294 ms  cr1.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.1.209]
 13   293 ms   289 ms   311 ms  cr2.hs1tx.ip.att.net [12.122.28.158]
 14   275 ms   279 ms   274 ms  gar4.hs1tx.ip.att.net [12.123.212.213]
 15   272 ms   280 ms   286 ms  12.87.122.246
 16   275 ms   274 ms   274 ms  vl130.core1.sat.rackspace.com [64.39.2.33]
 17   271 ms   265 ms   268 ms  vl903.aggr3.sat.rackspace.com [64.39.2.74]
 18   255 ms   242 ms   248 ms  65.61.167.244

Trace complete.


Εγώ ξέρω πως με τον ΟΤΕ έβλεπα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ χωρίς διακοπές το Live στο Zougla.gr τώρα bufferιάζει κάθε 3-5 δευτερόλεπτα.. Αρχίζω να απογοητεύομαι με τον ΟΝ...

Πω... Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα! Δεν μπορώ να δώ. ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## antonis556

Θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι καποιο αστειο ... 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=134ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=138ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=160ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=188ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 134ms, Μέγιστο = 188ms, Μέσος όρος = 155ms
```



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping multiplay.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 χρόνος=90ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 χρόνος=98ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 χρόνος=89ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 85.236.96.68:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 82ms, Μέγιστο = 98ms, Μέσος όρος = 89ms
```

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μπουκωσαμε τελικα . Αντε να μπει το κυκλωμα που ελεγε η ΟΝ , πριν το καλοκαιρι , να δουμε ασπρες μερες ...

----------


## uncharted

```
>tracert www.zougla.gr

Tracing route to a72.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.57]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.6.57

Trace complete.
```

τον panteraz τον παει απο εξωτερικο, ενω εμενα σε τοπικο mirror της akamai... γιατι ετσι?  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

Ειναι hosted στη HOL

----------


## uncharted

> Ειναι hosted στη HOL


μα αν δεις την IP (91.132.x.x), φαινεται να ειναι hosted στην ON... το θεμα ειναι γιατι ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο το routing

----------


## panteraz

Τώρα σέρνεται και το youtube Και το adslgr.com ... Ένα δράμα! 

Και δεν είναι τόσο τα Ping αλλά και το ότι έχει Loss!

C:\Users\Antonis>tracert www.youtube.com

Tracing route to youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.101]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    37 ms     *       41 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    40 ms    42 ms    45 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    39 ms    59 ms    69 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    93 ms    98 ms    95 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   114 ms   109 ms   149 ms  62.75.5.54
  8   132 ms   133 ms   140 ms  74.125.50.113
  9   171 ms   167 ms     *     209.85.255.176
 10   182 ms   189 ms   192 ms  72.14.232.165
 11   189 ms   182 ms   162 ms  209.85.250.46
 12   149 ms   142 ms   145 ms  www3.l.google.com [72.14.221.101]

C:\Users\Antonis>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    39 ms    60 ms    38 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    82 ms   104 ms     *     204.245.39.69
  5   222 ms   222 ms   233 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244
.50]
  6     *      196 ms   189 ms  ten3-2.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.126]
  7     *      216 ms   222 ms  da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
  8     *      295 ms     *     www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *      255 ms   252 ms  www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]

Trace complete.

----------


## treli@ris

> μα αν δεις την IP (91.132.x.x), φαινεται να ειναι hosted στην ON... το θεμα ειναι γιατι ειναι τοσο διαφορετικο το routing


Απο HOL ειναι hosted στη HOL  :Razz: 



```
Target Name: www.zougla.gr
         IP: 62.38.5.235
  Date/Time: 20/5/2010 7:53:26 ìì

 2   *       [-]
 3   20 ms  gigaeth04-24-18.adr00.ar.hol.gr [62.38.99.57]
 4   23 ms  tengigaeth00-01-00-04.med00.ccr.hol.gr [62.38.97.49]
 5   22 ms  tengigaeth09-00-00.adr01.ssw.hol.gr [62.38.97.38]
 6   22 ms  www.zougla.gr [62.38.5.235]

Ping statistics for www.zougla.gr
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 22ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 22ms
```

----------


## uncharted

> Απο HOL ειναι hosted στη HOL 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Target Name: www.zougla.gr
>          IP: 62.38.5.235
>   Date/Time: 20/5/2010 7:53:26 ìì
> 
> ...


μαλλον εσενα σε παει στην HOL, επειδη εχεις HOL



```
>ping www.zougla.gr

Pinging a72.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.57] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 91.132.6.57: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.57: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.57: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60
Reply from 91.132.6.57: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=60

Ping statistics for 91.132.6.57:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms
```

----------


## treli@ris

Και στην ΟΝ παει akamai λογω grix. Απο 4νετ λογικα θα ξεφευγει.

----------


## intech

> ```
> >tracert www.zougla.gr
>  
> Tracing route to a72.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.57]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
>  
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.102
> ...


Και τα δικά μου τώρα.

.....>ping www.zougla.gr
Pinging a72.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.56] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 91.132.6.56: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.56: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.56: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Reply from 91.132.6.56: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=61
Ping statistics for 91.132.6.56:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 5ms, Average = 5ms

----------


## panteraz

C:\Users\Antonis>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    39 ms    44 ms    54 ms  91.132.2.213
  4   146 ms     *      151 ms  204.245.39.69
  5   450 ms   457 ms   464 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244
.50]
  6   486 ms   484 ms   425 ms  ten3-2.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.126]
  7   444 ms   437 ms   465 ms  da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
  8   511 ms   512 ms   508 ms  www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]

Trace complete.

Την ώρα που έγινε το ποστ...

----------


## intech

> C:\Users\Antonis>tracert www.adslgr.com
> 
> Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms . [192.168.1.1]
> 2 * * * Request timed out.
> 3 39 ms 44 ms 54 ms 91.132.2.213
> 4 146 ms * 151 ms 204.245.39.69
> ...


Τι να πώ.......ΕΛΕΟΣ, έχεις Δίκιο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## George_Prix

> Τι να πώ.......ΕΛΕΟΣ, έχεις Δίκιο!!!!!!!!!!


Ενω εμεις που τα λεμε τοσο καιρο εχουμε αδικο.  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Τα δικα μου ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.zougla.gr

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: a72.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.56]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.20
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  a996.mm1.akamai.net [91.132.6.56]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τι γινεται ρε @@@ , τι γινεται ? 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=94ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=99ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=92ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=107ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 92ms, Μέγιστο = 107ms, Μέσος όρος = 98ms
```



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.124
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    17 ms    16 ms    16 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    91 ms    89 ms    85 ms  62.75.4.245
  8   107 ms   105 ms   110 ms  62.75.5.54
  9   105 ms   108 ms   104 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   122 ms   123 ms   120 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    87 ms    87 ms    81 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12   110 ms   104 ms    98 ms  79.171.176.158
 13   106 ms   108 ms   112 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## intech

> Ενω εμεις που τα λεμε τοσο καιρο εχουμε αδικο.


Άμα θέλεις να χάσεις τι δίκιο σου, είναι πολύ εύκολο.
Μιλάς, εκφράζεσαι και συμπεριφέρεσαι λάθος, είναι τόσο απλό.

Δεν Δουλεύω στην Ον, έχω πολύ καλή δικιά μου επιχείρηση, εδώ και στη Γερμανία.
Και επειδή είμαι χρήστης και του ΟΤΕ και της ΟΝ, αλλά λόγω δουλειάς σε επαφή με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παρόχους, προσπαθώ στον ελεύθερο χρόνο να συνεισφέρω.
Απλά..
Φυσικά, σαν άνθρωπος, κάνω λάθη, ισως πολλά, αλλά ελάχιστα (σε τελική ανάλυση) γνωρίζω...(όχι απο τα λάθη, αλλά γενικά απο την ζωή)

 Με πολύ κατανόηση και φιλία.

----------


## MANTHES

Καλα ρε παιδια γκρινιαζετε για 100αρια;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ειστε μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις και δεν υπαρχει θεμα θα εχει φτιαχτει μεχρι τον οκτωβριο  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

...και το τρολλαρισμα συνεχιζεται αμειωτο  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MANTHES

Ενω το δικο σου ειναι ο ορισμος των σοβαρων ποστ  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

ολοι διαβαζουμε και ολοι μας κρινομαστε...  :Whistle:

----------


## MANTHES

και συνεχιζεις  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

ενω εσυ τι κανεις? πως συνεισφερεις στο νημα?  :Thinking: εγω εδωσα και καμποσα ping/traceroutes...  :Whistle:

----------


## MANTHES

το εχω κανει παρα πολλες φορες. Και συνεισφερω λεγοντας να μην ανησυχουν γιατι ειναι μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις τα προβληματα τους και ολα θα διορθωθουν.
Πανω απο ολα στηριξη σε αυτους που μας τα παιρνουν

----------


## intech

> ολοι διαβαζουμε και ολοι μας κρινομαστε...


Ε και πως να το πούμε..
Αλλο trolling ....Αλλο crawling..... :Very Happy: 
Led Z.... :One thumb up:

----------


## elcojon

```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    19 ms    18 ms    18 ms  91.132.2.42
  4    18 ms    18 ms    18 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    86 ms    85 ms    85 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   166 ms   165 ms   164 ms  so5-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.30]
  7   168 ms   168 ms   169 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244
.50]
  8   168 ms   169 ms   169 ms  ten3-2.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.126]
  9   168 ms   168 ms   168 ms  da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
 10   169 ms   168 ms   169 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]

Trace complete.
```



```
Tracing route to a72.g.akamai.net [91.132.6.56]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    18 ms    18 ms    19 ms  91.132.2.48
  4    18 ms    18 ms    19 ms  91.132.6.56

Trace complete.
```




```
Tracing route to k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    19 ms    18 ms    19 ms  91.132.2.16
  4    19 ms    19 ms    20 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    21 ms    19 ms    20 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    67 ms    68 ms    68 ms  62.75.4.245
  7    65 ms    64 ms    65 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    67 ms    68 ms   146 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    66 ms    65 ms    66 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    69 ms    70 ms    70 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 11    68 ms    70 ms    70 ms  79.171.176.158
 12    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## George_Prix

> ενω εσυ τι κανεις? πως συνεισφερεις στο νημα? εγω εδωσα και καμποσα ping/traceroutes...


Eγω προσωπικα δε δινω traceroutes ετσι απο πεισμα.
Γιατι μερικοι εδω μεσα εχετε καψουρα με τα traceroutes και μολις τα ποσταρω θα κανετε μια "υψηλου" επιπεδου αναλυση του στυλ...
*
"χμμμ, βλεπω οτι υπαρχει καθυστερηση αναμεσα στον 4ο και τον 5ο server"*

Αυτο φιλε μου να εισαι σιγουρος οτι το ξερει η ΟΝ πολυ πριν απο εμας.
Απλα δεν εχει τη δυνατοτητα/διαθεση να το διορθωσει.

Με μεγαλη μου χαρα ( :Twisted Evil: ) βλεπω σιγα σιγα και αλλους πελατες της ΟΝ που μεχρι λιγες μερες πριν μας λεγανε "τι λετε, ολα καλα ειναι" να εχουν προβλημα.
Και η πλακα ειναι πως το προβλημα τους ειναι ελαχιστο σε σχεση με το δικο μας και παλι τους κακοφαινεται.

Τελος να πω, οτι τις αναλυτικες πληροφοριες για το προβλημα μου, τις εχω δωσει στην ΟΝ Telecoms με την ελπιδα να κανουν κατι.

Εδω μεσα δεν περιμενω να μου φτιαξει κανενας το προβλημα και αρκουμαι απλα στο να ενημερωνω τους αλλους για τα χαλια της ΟΝ.
Γιατι πιστεψε με, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ δε νοιαζει σε ποιο σημειο ειναι το προβλημα εκτος απο τους τεχνικους της ΟΝ (ή μηπως δε νοιαζει και αυτους  :Thinking: ).
Το χρηστη το νοιαζει ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.

Επειδη βλεπω οτι δε δοθηκε μεγαλη βαση σε ΑΥΤΟ το post μου, θα σας παρακαλουσα να το ξαναδιαβασετε.
Δειτε τη συγκριση αναμεσα σε ΟΝ και Forthnet, για να καταλαβετε το ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟ χαλι της ΟΝ σε πολλες δεκαδες sites.

Και ας αρχισουν οι τεχνικοι της να κανουν traceroute σε ολα αυτα τα sites για να λυσουν το προβλημα.  :ROFL: 
(το οποιο το ξερουν σιγουρα και χωρις να κανουν traceroute)




> Άμα θέλεις να χάσεις τι δίκιο σου, είναι πολύ εύκολο.
> Μιλάς, εκφράζεσαι και συμπεριφέρεσαι λάθος, είναι τόσο απλό.
> 
> Δεν Δουλεύω στην Ον, έχω πολύ καλή δικιά μου επιχείρηση, εδώ και στη Γερμανία.
> Και επειδή είμαι χρήστης και του ΟΤΕ και της ΟΝ, αλλά λόγω δουλειάς σε επαφή με ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παρόχους, προσπαθώ στον ελεύθερο χρόνο να συνεισφέρω.
> Απλά..
> Φυσικά, σαν άνθρωπος, κάνω λάθη, ισως πολλά, αλλά ελάχιστα (σε τελική ανάλυση) γνωρίζω...(όχι απο τα λάθη, αλλά γενικά απο την ζωή)
> 
>  Με πολύ κατανόηση και φιλία.


Φιλε μου συμφωνω με οσα εγραψες σε φιλοσοφικο επιπεδο.  :Wink: 

-Το κακο ομως ειναι οτι δε μου βελτιωνουν ουτε κατα 1ms τα pings...
-Το κακο ομως ειναι οτι δε μου ανεβαζουν ουτε κατα 1kbps τις χαμηλες ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου...
-Το κακο ομως ειναι οτι δε μου κανουν σπανιοτερους τους αποσυγχρονισμους που εχω...
-Το κακο ομως ειναι οτι δε μου λυνουν το χοντρο προβλημα κατα τις ωρες αιχμης...

Επισης με φιλικη διαθεση.  :Smile:

----------


## Lagman

> Καλα ρε παιδια γκρινιαζετε για 100αρια; 
> Ειστε μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις και δεν υπαρχει θεμα θα εχει φτιαχτει μεχρι τον οκτωβριο


Τα 100ms είναι πολλά όταν προς τον ίδιο προορισμό έπιανε και κάτω από 50ms.
Χρόνια παίζω online fps games και πίστεψε με έχει μεγάλη διαφορα να παίζεις με <50ms από 100ms.

----------


## MANTHES

Σε μας ομως εδω και τοσο καιρο φιλε langman εδιναν αναλογες απαντησεις οταν εμεις εχουμε 300ms παραπανω εδω και 1 μηνα οποτε καταλαβαινεις το υφος του μηνυματος μου  :Wink: 
Και μαλιστα διαβαζαμε πως δεν εγινε και τιποτα και οτι αν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα τοτε διαλεξαμε λαθος εταιρια, πουλουσαν τρελιτσα μερικοι οτι στην θεσσαλονικη ειναι μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις  κτλ.
Πονεμενες ιστοριες αλλα ολα εδω πληρωνονται

----------


## arislol

Και όμως... σε παιχνίδια όπως CrossFire / Counter Strike θέλει Ping το περισσότερο 28-30ms γιατί αν έχεις πολύ μεγαλύτερο τότε τρώς την σφαίρα και μόλις έχεις προλάβει για 0,5ms να δεις ποιος εμφανίστηκε.. όχι όμως πως σε πυροβόλησε κιόλας... Με αποτέλεσμα και εγώ με Ping 40ms να τρώω τις σφαίρες μερικές φορές πριν πάρω χαμπάρι.. Οπότε παίζει τρελό ρόλο το Ping..

----------


## antonis556

Γουσταρω pingggggggggggggg  :Smile: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=95ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=111ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=55ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=306ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 55ms, Μέγιστο = 306ms, Μέσος όρος = 141ms
```

Και ομως ειναι αληθεια  :Smile: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=340ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=336ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=408ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=126ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 126ms, Μέγιστο = 408ms, Μέσος όρος = 302ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Υπαρχει μια διαφορα σε σχεση με το προβλημα που εχουμε στην θεσσαλονικη εδω και τοσο καιρο. Σε σενα εχει πολυ σημαντικες διακυμανσεις, απο τα 126 πας στα 408, ενω σε μας ειναι ολοι οι χρονοι σταθερα ή στα ιδια τεραστια νουμερα ή στα χαμηλα οταν ξεμπουκωνει. 
Αυτο το προβλημα με τις τεραστιες διακυμανσεις το ειχαμε πριν απο 2 ημερες αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## antonis556

Τελικα το προβλημα ηταν η αδερφη μου . Η οποια ειχε συνδεθει με το laptop και κατεβαζε  :Twisted Evil: 

Ειναι οκ ολα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=50ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 50ms, Μέγιστο = 51ms, Μέσος όρος = 50ms
```

----------


## intech

Τι να πώ......

Πριν απο 2 ώρες με το connex, γύρω στα 220 , το asdlgr.
τώρα με Ον στα 165, με TV and security cameras open....

----------


## MANTHES

275 και να μην μιλαμε. Μια χαρα ειναι  :Yahooooo:  :Superman:

----------


## Lagman

> Υπαρχει μια διαφορα σε σχεση με το προβλημα που εχουμε στην θεσσαλονικη εδω και τοσο καιρο. Σε σενα εχει πολυ σημαντικες διακυμανσεις, απο τα 126 πας στα 408, ενω σε μας ειναι ολοι οι χρονοι σταθερα ή στα ιδια τεραστια νουμερα ή στα χαμηλα οταν ξεμπουκωνει. 
> Αυτο το προβλημα με τις τεραστιες διακυμανσεις το ειχαμε πριν απο 2 ημερες αν θυμαμαι καλα


Οι εταιρίες παροχής υπηρεσιών πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι το internet είναι ψυχαγωγία και όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους χρόνους απόκρισης παύει να είναι ψυχαγωγία.
Προσωπικά νόμιζα ότι υπάρχουν μόνο μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις με πρόβλημα.

----------


## MANTHES

Απο οτι καταλαβα για τους τυπους στην On το να εχει προβλημα ολη η θεσσαλονικη θεωρειται μεμονωμενο προβλημα καθως δεν αφορα ολη την Ελλαδα. Ειναι μια νεου ειδους λογικη.
Το κακο φυσικα ειναι πως και να κανεις καταγγελια δεν μπορεις να κερδισεις τιποτα. Δυστυχως σε αυτα οι Αμερικανοι ειναι ετη φωτος μπροστα ενω εμεις εχουμε συμβολαια που ισχυουν μονο προς οφελος των εταιριων. Θα πουν οτι αφου εχεις και ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο τοτε ολα ειναι  οκ και ας σερνονται τα παντα. Το ιδιο δεν ειχε γινει και με την ομαδικη καταγγελια προς την φορθνετ (η οποια συγκριτικα με μας αυτη την στιγμη πεταει) ; Αυτη την απαντηση ειχαμε παρει

----------


## antonis556

Ενταξει , δεν καραπεταει . Αλλα , σιγουρα , ειναι καλυτερα απ ' οτι πριν ...

----------


## MANTHES

www.youtube.com           186ms
www.adslgr.com             260ms
overlord.battleforge.com  168ms
www.msfree.gr                224ms

Kαι ειναι ακομα 1:30 το μεσημερι με πολυ κοσμο να εχει φυγει για χαλκιδικη για το τριημερο. Θα φαμε καλα και σημερα με την σαραβαλ-ΟΝ  :Superman:   :Yahooooo:   :Worthy:

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο εμενα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.youtube.com

Γίνεται Ping στο youtube-ui.l.google.com [72.14.221.100] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 72.14.221.100: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 72.14.221.100:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 66ms, Μέγιστο = 67ms, Μέσος όρος = 66ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.adslgr.com

Γίνεται Ping στο www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=177ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=177ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=177ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=177ms TTL=51

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.51.218.146:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 177ms, Μέγιστο = 177ms, Μέσος όρος = 177ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping overlord.battleforge.com

Γίνεται Ping στο overlord.battleforge.com [159.153.162.29] με 32 bytes δεδομένων
:

Απάντηση από: 159.153.162.29: bytes=32 χρόνος=111ms TTL=243
Απάντηση από: 159.153.162.29: bytes=32 χρόνος=111ms TTL=243
Απάντηση από: 159.153.162.29: bytes=32 χρόνος=111ms TTL=243
Απάντηση από: 159.153.162.29: bytes=32 χρόνος=111ms TTL=243

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 159.153.162.29:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 111ms, Μέγιστο = 111ms, Μέσος όρος = 111ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.msfree.gr

Γίνεται Ping στο msfree.gr [70.38.29.158] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 70.38.29.158: bytes=32 χρόνος=174ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 70.38.29.158: bytes=32 χρόνος=174ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 70.38.29.158: bytes=32 χρόνος=174ms TTL=50
Απάντηση από: 70.38.29.158: bytes=32 χρόνος=174ms TTL=50

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 70.38.29.158:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 174ms, Μέγιστο = 174ms, Μέσος όρος = 174ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

overlord.battleforge.com 292 ms
www.adslgr.com  365 ms
www.google.com  281 ms
www.msfree.gr   362 ms
www.youtube.com 265 ms

Παρα πολυ μικρη εταιρια καθαρα και μονο για οσους θελουν φτηνο ιντερνετ χωρις καθολου απαιτησεις και ολα αυτα ενω ειναι ακομα 4 το μεσημερι και 3ημερο. Ξεφτιλα

----------


## antonis556

Ξεκιναμε ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=93ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 79ms, Μέγιστο = 93ms, Μέσος όρος = 84ms
```

Edit: [ ΟΝ προσθεσε τα κυκλωματα τωραααααα  :Razz:  ]

----------


## cnp5

> overlord.battleforge.com 292 ms
> www.adslgr.com  365 ms
> www.google.com  281 ms
> www.msfree.gr   362 ms
> www.youtube.com 265 ms
> 
> Παρα πολυ μικρη εταιρια καθαρα και μονο για οσους θελουν φτηνο ιντερνετ χωρις καθολου απαιτησεις και ολα αυτα ενω ειναι ακομα 4 το μεσημερι και 3ημερο. Ξεφτιλα


Manthes, τι χρονισμό έχεις; Αν έχεις αυτόν που αναφέρεις στο προφίλ σου, θα σε συμβούλευα να δοκιμάσεις μερικά pings (καλύτερα tracert) με χαμηλότερο χρονισμό.

Τέλος το έχουμε πει τόσες φορές... το ping δε θα σου δώσει όλη την εικόνα... ούτε θα μπορέσει να βοηθήσει εμάς να συγκρίνουμε τα αποτελέσματά σου με τα δικά μας...

Αν θες να κάνουμε μια καλύτερη "έρευνα" για το πόσο μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση έχεις εσύ ή οι πελάτες από Θεσσαλονίκη σε σχέση με εμάς από Αθήνα, προτείνω τις επόμενες ημέρες (από σήμερα 22/5/2010 έως και τη Τετάρτη 26/5/2010) να κάνουμε *tracert* σε συγκεκριμένους servers την ίδια ώρα και να τα ποστάρουμε εδώ. Να δούμε τι πραγματικές διαφορές υπάρχουν. (ώρες μετά τις 19:30 που θα είμαι σπίτι)

Εγώ έχω το profile 2 στην ενότητα "Θέλω να έχω πιο σταθερή σύνδεση στο internet", δηλαδή 

Link Type: G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path
Up Stream: 1023 Kbps
Down Stream: 11995 Kbps
SNR (down): 11db
Attenuation (down): 23db

----------


## MANTHES

Eχω δοκιμασει ολα τα προφιλ (κυριολεκτικα ολα) και το προβλημα υπαρχει ΜΟΝΟ με Αμερικη.
Στην τελικη ομως να δουμε τι; Που ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα; Ειλικρινα δεν βρισκω το νοημα καθως αυτοι που πρεπει να ενδιαφερθουν μας εχουν εντελως γραμμενους και θα συνεχισουν καθως οπως λενε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
Δυστυχως καμια ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα για τετοιες εταιριουλες και η μονη λυση ειναι να παιρνουν συνεχως μηνυματα απο εδω και περα στο υφος που τους αρμοζει

----------


## antonis556

Τωρα αυτα τα σκαμπανεβασματα ειναι λογικα ? 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=65ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 51ms, Μέγιστο = 68ms, Μέσος όρος = 58ms
```

----------


## cnp5

> Eχω δοκιμασει ολα τα προφιλ (κυριολεκτικα ολα) και το προβλημα υπαρχει ΜΟΝΟ με Αμερικη.
> Στην τελικη ομως να δουμε τι; Που ακριβως ειναι το προβλημα; Ειλικρινα δεν βρισκω το νοημα καθως αυτοι που πρεπει να ενδιαφερθουν μας εχουν εντελως γραμμενους και θα συνεχισουν καθως οπως λενε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
> Δυστυχως καμια ΕΕΤΤ δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα για τετοιες εταιριουλες και η μονη λυση ειναι να παιρνουν συνεχως μηνυματα απο εδω και περα στο υφος που τους αρμοζει


Τότε η μόνη λύση είναι να αλλάξεις παροχο... γιατί δε το κάνεις να ηρεμήσεις από το κυνήγι των pings;... Αν οι υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνεις είναι κατώτερες αυτών που περίμενες ή απαιτείς, η μόνη λύση είναι να αλλάξεις πάροχο. Αν έχεις χάσει το 10ήμερο, κάνε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ή πλήρωσε τη penalty διακοπής.

Φίλοι μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη (η καταγωγή μου είναι από Κιλκίς), δεν αναφέρουν ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα με τις γραμμές τους στην On... μιλάνε για 10-20ms περισσότερα από μένα.

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κάποιος να μένει σε μια εταιρία τη στιγμή που αυτή δε καλύπτει τις ανάγκες του...

----------


## MANTHES

10-20 υπαρχουν εως τις 1 το μεσημερι και μετα τις 1 το βραδυ και οπως ειπα το προβλημα ειναι μονο με αμερικη οποτε αν δεν χρησιμοποιουν τετοια σαιτ μπορει να μην το εχουν καταλαβει.

Το να τους πληρωσω και απο πανω ενω εχουν αυτοι το προβλημα το θεωρω τραγικο (οχι που το λες εσυ αλλα φυσικα δεν θα παρουν κιολας επιπλεον λεφτα για τις τραγικες υπηρεσιες τους. Οποτε σου απαντησα και για ποιο λογο μενει κανεις σε μια εταιρια

Για αρχη εστειλα μηνυματα σε ΚΕΠΚΑ και ΕΕΤΤ να μου πουν αν ο συγκεκριμενος λογος μπορει να οδηγησει σε καταγγελια και βλεπουμε.

----------


## cnp5

> 10-20 υπαρχουν εως τις 1 το μεσημερι και μετα τις 1 το βραδυ και οπως ειπα το προβλημα ειναι μονο με αμερικη οποτε αν δεν χρησιμοποιουν τετοια σαιτ μπορει να μην το εχουν καταλαβει.
> 
> Το να τους πληρωσω και απο πανω ενω εχουν αυτοι το προβλημα το θεωρω τραγικο (οχι που το λες εσυ αλλα φυσικα δεν θα παρουν κιολας επιπλεον λεφτα για τις τραγικες υπηρεσιες τους. Οποτε σου απαντησα και για ποιο λογο μενει κανεις σε μια εταιρια
> 
> Για αρχη εστειλα μηνυματα σε ΚΕΠΚΑ και ΕΕΤΤ να μου πουν αν ο συγκεκριμενος λογος μπορει να οδηγησει σε καταγγελια και βλεπουμε.


Η γνώμη μου είναι ξεκάθαρη και απλή... 
Προτιμώ να λαμβάνω σωστές υπηρεσίες (πάντα με λογικές απαιτήσεις, δηλαδή για μια home γραμμής που κοστίζει 35€ το μήνα), παρά να πληρώνω πάγια σε μια εταιρία, μόνο και μόνο για να μη πληρώσω τα τέλη αποσύνδεσης!

Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να τιμωρήσεις μια εταιρία τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι να πας αλλού...

----------


## MANTHES

Υπαρχει και η τιμωρια που λεγεται ''δυσφημιση'' αναφεροντας απλα και μονο τα πραγματικα γεγονοτα τα οποια στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειναι τα νουμερα. Ασε που πιστευω πως τετοιες εταιριες δεν πρεπει καν να υπαρχουν γιατι ειναι ντροπη.
Παντως με την ευκαιρια εστειλα και ενα μηνυματακι στην φορθνετ αν μπορουν να με ενημερωσουν αν υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια που μπορω να ακολουθησω ωστε να φυγω ανωδυνα απο αυτους και να επιστρεψω πισω. Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να κανει μια ανωνυμη εταιρια ωστε να αποκτησει επιπλεον πελατες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ας μην το κουραζουμε παντως αλλο το θεμα σε αυτο το τοπικ που ειναι για τα νουμερα

........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και φυσικα μου εστειλαν μηνυμα απο την φορθνετ μεσα σε μολις 5 λεπτα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Με αγαπανε ακομα οι φιλοι μου εκει  :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> Υπαρχει και η τιμωρια που λεγεται ''δυσφημιση'' αναφεροντας απλα και μονο τα πραγματικα γεγονοτα τα οποια στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειναι τα νουμερα. Ασε που πιστευω πως τετοιες εταιριες δεν πρεπει καν να υπαρχουν γιατι ειναι ντροπη.
> Παντως με την ευκαιρια εστειλα και ενα μηνυματακι στην φορθνετ αν μπορουν να με ενημερωσουν αν υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια που μπορω να ακολουθησω ωστε να φυγω ανωδυνα απο αυτους και να επιστρεψω πισω. Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να κανει μια ανωνυμη εταιρια ωστε να αποκτησει επιπλεον πελατες 
> Ας μην το κουραζουμε παντως αλλο το θεμα σε αυτο το τοπικ που ειναι για τα νουμερα
> 
> ........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Και φυσικα μου εστειλαν μηνυμα απο την φορθνετ μεσα σε μολις 5 λεπτα 
> Με αγαπανε ακομα οι φιλοι μου εκει


Κακά λόγια για μια εταιρία μπορούν όλοι να πουν... και λένε συχνά (πότε δικαιολογημένα και πότε όχι)... μια για την On, την άλλη για τη forthnet, ποιο παλιά για τον OTE... 
Αυτή είναι η εύκολη λύση... και η ποιο ανώδυνη... 

Από την άλλη μπορείς να πεις το πρόβλημά σου και να ακούσεις τη γνώμη των άλλων, αν οι απαντήσεις τους δε σε καλύπτουν, φέρνεις και άλλα επιχειρήματα στο τραπέζι και συζητάς ξανά... Μη ξεχνάς όμως, ότι εδώ είναι απλός ένα forum... Δύσκολα θα μπορέσουμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημά σου (εμείς, σαν χρήστες του adslgr).

Μπορέσαμε όμως να σου δώσουμε την απάντηση της On... (από τη συνάντηση) και μάλιστα από τον υπεύθυνο δικτύου της On.

Αν η απάντηση σε καλύπτει περιμένεις, αν όχι την κάνεις για άλλη παραλία (αλήθεια, γιατί έφυγες από τη προηγούμενη εταιρία, forthnet αν δε κάνω λάθος; ).

Αν όμως θέλεις να μείνεις στην On και να "γκρινιάζει"... τι να πω... καλό κουράγιο σε εμάς που θα σε διαβάζουμε  :Smile:  
Δυστυχώς δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο... 

Να σημειώσω ότι δε προσπαθώ να σε σταματήσω να γράφεις για το πρόβλημά σου... 
Κάθε άλλο, παρακαλώ, συνέχισε να αναφέρεις τα κακός κείμενα της On στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 
Έτσι και εμείς στις επόμενες συναντήσεις θα τα μεταφέρουμε ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να λυθούν. 

Άλλο πράγμα όμως να αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα και άλλο να "γκρινιάζει" με αφορμή το πρόβλημα. 

Είπαμε ότι η On ξέρει, καταλαβαίνει το πρόβλημα, δεν αναγνωρίζει ότι είναι στο μέγεθος που αναφέρεις αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, πιστεύει ότι θα λυθεί τους επόμενους μήνες.

Μόνο από τη κουβέντα που λες σχετικά με τα tracert και ότι δε σε νοιάζει ποιος φταίει, στα αυτιά μου ακούγεσαι σαν να γκρινιάζει... 

Αν θέλεις, σε παρακαλώ... δώσε μας αναλυτικά tracert στους servers που κάνεις pings να τα συγκρίνουμε με δικά μας για να δούμε τι φταίει και που... έτσι θα πάμε στην On με περισσότερα επιχειρήματα. 

Αλλιώς καλή γκρίνια μέχρι να αλλάξεις εταιρία... εγώ προσωπικά δε θα ασχοληθώ άλλο με το πρόβλημά σου. Θα περιμένω κάποιον που θα έχει τη διάθεση να συμβάλει στην επίλυση του.

Πάντα η προσωπική μου γνώμη, με εκτίμηση Κώστας.

----------


## Lagman

> Υπαρχει και η τιμωρια που λεγεται ''δυσφημιση'' αναφεροντας απλα και μονο τα πραγματικα γεγονοτα τα οποια στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειναι τα νουμερα. Ασε που πιστευω πως τετοιες εταιριες δεν πρεπει καν να υπαρχουν γιατι ειναι ντροπη.
> Παντως με την ευκαιρια εστειλα και ενα μηνυματακι στην φορθνετ αν μπορουν να με ενημερωσουν αν υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια που μπορω να ακολουθησω ωστε να φυγω ανωδυνα απο αυτους και να επιστρεψω πισω. Ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να κανει μια ανωνυμη εταιρια ωστε να αποκτησει επιπλεον πελατες 
> Ας μην το κουραζουμε παντως αλλο το θεμα σε αυτο το τοπικ που ειναι για τα νουμερα
> 
> ........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Και φυσικα μου εστειλαν μηνυμα απο την φορθνετ μεσα σε μολις 5 λεπτα 
> Με αγαπανε ακομα οι φιλοι μου εκει


Σε ενδιαφέρουν οι χρόνοι απόκρισης και θα πας φορθνετ ;  :ROFL:    Που αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στο thread forthnet σέρνεται λένε ότι έχει πέσει ένα κύκλωμα της forthnet με tiscali κλασσικά και έχουν "μπουκώσει".Τα γραφήματα φαντάζομαι απο την μαζική διαμαρτυρία δεν τα έχεις δει.Η γνώμη μου είναι αν αποφασίσεις να αλλάξεις βάλε connx.

Συμφωνώ με τον cnp5 
Ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να τιμωρήσεις μια εταιρία τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι  να πας αλλού...

τσέκαρε μια το www.pingplotter.com  έχει και freeware έκδοση.

----------


## johnson

> Τωρα αυτα τα σκαμπανεβασματα ειναι λογικα ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de
> 
> Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:
> 
> ...


Είναι μικρό το δείγμα σου.
Να τρέχεις "ping www.k-play.de -t" και να το αφήνεις για καμιά 10αριά για να κρίνεις αν είναι σταθερά ή όχι. Έχω παρατηρήσει αρκετές φορές ότι τα πρώτα πρώτα pings δεν είναι πάντα αντιπροσωπευτικά. Συνήθως τα επόμενα είναι ελάχιστα καλύτερα.

----------


## intech

Για να καλάβουμε τελικά κάποια πράγματα.......

Από Γερμανια, interleave path, DT, με την 6αρα, αυτά¨

Report created by  QSpeedTest r9 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005171852 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows XP 32bit Test date and time  Δευτέρα 24/05/2010 02:49:13 ISP  DEUTSCHE TELEKOM AG Internet IP  84.153.xxx.xxx BBRAS    217.0.116.77   
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wind  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C On Telecoms  134.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cyta Hellas  148.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Forthnet  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Vivodi  125.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D OTE  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Netone  121.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NTUA@GRNET  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Vodafone  115.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  121.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Verizon Hellas  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group total ping time*  *1432.50 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *119.38 msec*    



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AMS-IX  63.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B LINX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NL-IX  64.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B PANAP  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B MIX  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Akamai  47.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  73.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  B Google CDN  67.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Yahoo US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Level3 US  213.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E Telia US  148.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  170.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  151.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Savvis US  165.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  146.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tata Communications US  336.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Cogent Communications US  151.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  227.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  218.00 msec  0.00%  -8.25 msec  E XO Communications US  230.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Allstream US  168.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Telia Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B TW Telecom US  204.00 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  E Level 3 Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  56.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  70.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Tinet US  74.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B GEANT UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  72.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  75.50 msec  0.00%  -3.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  59.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  76.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telstra Australia  364.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  379.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F NTT Japan  351.50 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  F Verizon Chech  76.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C AboveNet Japan  347.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  344.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  304.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  336.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  392.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  61.00 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Bell Canada  222.50 msec  0.00%  -13.00 msec  E Softlayer US  177.50 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  D Maxnet New Zealand  343.75 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F The Planet US  219.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Serverloft Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Dreamhost US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Host-Europe Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Rackspace US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E OVH  63.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B *Group total ping time*  *10237.00 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *140.23 msec*    



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  81.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  B Jolt UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Multiplay UK  66.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Clanhost Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Dataplex Hungary  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Gameservers US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A *Group total ping time*  *839.25 msec*    *Group average ping time*  *64.56 msec*    






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  56.469 sec *Targets unreachable*  6 / 104 *Test total ping time*  12508.8 msec *Average ping time per target*  127.64 msec *Speed test result*  5289.56 Kbps 

Δεν παραθέτω το τι κάνει η VDSL, δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα......

----------


## antonis556

Φαντασου σε fast path τι χρονους θα εχεις xD

----------


## cnp5

Τώρα από Αθήνα, τι λέει η Θεσσαλονίκη (μπας και βρούμε καμία άκρη)

*razorleaf.battleforge.com [159.153.162.28]*
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    26 ms    25 ms    26 ms  91.132.2.48
  4    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  91.132.2.198
  5   105 ms   105 ms   105 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   105 ms   105 ms   219 ms  ge4-3-10G.ar4.LON3.gblx.net [67.17.104.2]
  7   104 ms   104 ms   104 ms  sl-bb21-lon-1-3.sprintlink.net [213.206.131.25]
  8   111 ms   111 ms   111 ms  sl-bb21-par-14-0-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.70]
  9   105 ms   105 ms   105 ms  sl-bb20-fra-4-0-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.148]
 10   108 ms   108 ms   108 ms  sl-crs1-fra-0-0-0-0.sprintlink.net [217.147.96.74]
 11   105 ms   105 ms   105 ms  sl-bb20-zur-11-0-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.125]
 12   105 ms   105 ms   105 ms  sl-gw10-zur-14-0-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.8.36]
 13   113 ms   111 ms   111 ms  sl-eabv-170251-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.9.138]
 14   115 ms   111 ms   112 ms  159.153.160.22
 15   111 ms   111 ms   111 ms  159.153.162.28

*overlord.battleforge.com [159.153.162.29]*
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  91.132.2.16
  4    26 ms    26 ms    32 ms  91.132.2.198
  5   105 ms   105 ms   105 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   105 ms   105 ms   105 ms  ge4-3-10G.ar4.LON3.gblx.net [67.17.104.2]
  7   104 ms   104 ms   103 ms  sl-bb21-lon-1-3.sprintlink.net [213.206.131.25]
  8   104 ms   103 ms   102 ms  sl-crs1-lon-0-8-0-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.128.176]
  9   112 ms   112 ms   113 ms  sl-crs1-par-0-8-3-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.138]
 10   108 ms   108 ms   107 ms  sl-crs1-fra-0-0-3-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.66]
 11   105 ms   104 ms   105 ms  sl-bb20-zur-11-0-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.125]
 12   105 ms   105 ms   105 ms  sl-gw10-zur-14-0-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.8.36]
 13   112 ms   112 ms   111 ms  sl-eabv-170251-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.9.138]
 14   116 ms   112 ms   111 ms  159.153.160.22
 15   112 ms   112 ms   111 ms  159.153.162.29

----------


## MANTHES

Απλα και μονο για να σου κανω το χατηρι οριστε τα νουμερα της σαραβαλ-ΟΝ και το ξαναλεω το προβλημα ειναι μονο στην Αμερικη για να μην ξαναδιαβασω περι dslam και αλλων ιστοριων για αγριους

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: razorleaf.battleforge.com [159.153.162.28]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    17 ms    17 ms     4 ms  192.168.1.2
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    18 ms    17 ms    17 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    18 ms    30 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.131
  5   242 ms   249 ms   231 ms  ate3-on-telecoms-1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.
77]
  6   314 ms   311 ms   309 ms  mil14-mil50-racc1.mil.seabone.net [195.22.196.16
9]
  7   308 ms   312 ms   303 ms  sl-gw10-mil-10-0.sprintlink.net [217.147.129.105
]
  8   282 ms   296 ms   297 ms  217.147.128.42
  9   304 ms   311 ms   314 ms  sl-bb21-zur-11-0-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.1
26]
 10     *      333 ms   346 ms  sl-gw10-zur-15-0-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.8.38]
 11   374 ms   365 ms   381 ms  sl-eabv-170251-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.9.138]
 12   340 ms   323 ms   313 ms  159.153.160.22
 13   336 ms   343 ms   356 ms  159.153.162.28



Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: overlord.battleforge.com [159.153.162.29]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    18 ms    18 ms     4 ms  192.168.1.2
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    42 ms    16 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    18 ms    18 ms    19 ms  91.132.2.131
  5   267 ms   279 ms   281 ms  ate3-on-telecoms-1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.
77]
  6   336 ms   309 ms   307 ms  mil14-mil26-racc1.mil.seabone.net [195.22.196.17
1]
  7   317 ms   321 ms   326 ms  sl-gw10-mil-10-0.sprintlink.net [217.147.129.105
]
  8   328 ms   328 ms   335 ms  217.147.128.42
  9   345 ms     *      333 ms  sl-bb21-zur-11-0-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.1
26]
 10   329 ms   333 ms   338 ms  sl-gw10-zur-15-0-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.8.38]
 11   330 ms   358 ms   341 ms  sl-eabv-170251-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.9.138]
 12   364 ms   364 ms   352 ms  159.153.160.22
 13   341 ms   327 ms   323 ms  159.153.162.29

----------


## uncharted

κανονικα αθηνα - θεσσαλονικη θα πρεπει να εχουν μια διαφορα max 10ms

οσοι ειστε αθηνα, καν' τε ping στα dns1.otenet.gr και dns2.otenet.gr να δειτε τι εννοω...

βεβαια ο ΟΤΕ εχει παντου σε ολη την ελλαδα ιδιοκτητες ινες, ενω η ON μαλλον νοικιαζει κυκλωμα και γι' αυτο τα προβληματα...

----------


## cnp5

Ωραία... (όχι το ping σου) Τώρα μπορούμε να "πιέσουμε" περισσότερο την On να μας πει γιατί το routing πελατών της On από Θεσσαλονίκη, πάει από διαφορετικό δρόμο σε σχέση με του πελάτες της Αθήνας (πράγμα που μας βεβαίωσαν ότι γίνετε)...

Όπως βλέπεις η διαδρομή που έχουμε είναι τελείως διαφορετική...

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει μέσο Global Crossing (204.245.37.173) και όχι από TELECOM ITALIA (213.144.178.77)

Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχω νεότερα...

----------


## antonis556

Τουλαχιστον βρηκαμε το προβλημα . Διαφορετικη δρομολογηση ....

----------


## cnp5

> Τουλαχιστον βρηκαμε το προβλημα . Διαφορετικη δρομολογηση ....


Όλη η υπόθεση ότι από Θεσσαλονίκη προς εξωτερικό έχει μόνο 5-10 ms διαφορά, βασίζετε στο ότι η δρομολόγηση είναι η ίδια με προσθήκη τη διαδρομή από Θεσσαλονίκη προς Αθήνα. Τουλάχιστον τώρα (που προσέξαμε και εμείς τη διαφορά αυτή...) μπορούμε να τους ρωτήσουμε με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. 
Αν είναι απλός διαφορετική δρομολόγηση (από λάθος ή επίτηδες...) αν θέλουν μπορούν, εύκολα, να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα... για να δούμε τι θα μας πουν.

----------


## billybiros

Whois Record for 213.144.178.77:
http://whois.domaintools.com/213.144.178.77
Resolve Host: *ate3-on-telecoms-1*.ate.seabone.net 

Μια ματιά εδώ (15-10-2009) δείχνει την 213.144.178.77 ως *ate3-forthnet-3*.ate.seabone.net

----------


## antonis556

Αμαν πια τι θα γινει ? 5 μερες τωρα το ιδιο βιολι ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de -t

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=60ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=65ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=52ms TTL=52
```

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 26 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φαγαμε καλο μπουκωμα . ΟΝ κανε κατι και γρηγορα ... 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de -t

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=113ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=111ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=102ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=102ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=92ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=85ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=99ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=52
```

Γουσταρετε ???

----------


## antonis556

Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 25/5/2010 8:55:54 ìì to 25/5/2010 8:58:09 ìì

 1    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       *       [-]
 3    8 ms    6 ms    5 ms    6 ms   22 ms    5 ms    5 ms   23 ms    5 ms    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms    6 ms   12 ms    6 ms    5 ms    6 ms    5 ms    8 ms    6 ms    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms    6 ms    6 ms    6 ms   13 ms    6 ms    6 ms   13 ms    6 ms    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   34 ms   23 ms   43 ms   27 ms   34 ms   13 ms   39 ms   37 ms   21 ms   37 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   84 ms  109 ms  101 ms   95 ms   89 ms   61 ms   87 ms   81 ms   76 ms   63 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   75 ms   61 ms   82 ms   68 ms   71 ms   55 ms   79 ms   83 ms   70 ms   79 ms  [62.75.4.98]
 9   81 ms  106 ms   99 ms   89 ms   85 ms   59 ms   82 ms   75 ms   85 ms   64 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   83 ms  107 ms  103 ms   88 ms   84 ms   58 ms   82 ms   73 ms   76 ms   68 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   87 ms   65 ms   90 ms   70 ms   73 ms   57 ms   83 ms   86 ms   72 ms   81 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   92 ms  110 ms  108 ms   93 ms   86 ms   66 ms   91 ms   84 ms   79 ms   74 ms  [79.171.176.158]
13   87 ms  108 ms  103 ms   91 ms   83 ms   61 ms   85 ms   79 ms   75 ms   67 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 108ms, Average = 83ms

----------


## suffo

Να και από μενα, κάθε βράδυ τελευταία και τα ίδια

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=119ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=53

Pinging www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=54

----------


## intech

Καλησπέρα, γύρισα Ελλάδα, πριν απο λίγο.
Τα αποτελέσματα απο Γερμανία τα είδατε.
Αυτά έχω τώρα με ανοιχτη την IPTV.

Report created by  QSpeedTest r13 - Homepage - Discuss Target list version  201005250104 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.41 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  Τετάρτη 26/05/2010 00:22:42 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  91.132.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (no reply to traceroute) 
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  138.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *347.25 msec*    *Group average*  *28.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





LINX  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  75.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C DE-CIX  86.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C NL-IX  94.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C MIX  56.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RIPN@MSK-IX  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  107.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  C Akamai  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  63.75 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  B Google CDN  66.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Yahoo US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D AT&T US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  172.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D Level3 US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  162.25 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  D Verizon US  147.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Qwest US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  217.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Savvis US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  207.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  200.00 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  E XO Communications US  216.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Allstream US  175.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B TW Telecom US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Tata Communications Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  74.75 msec  0.00%  -2.50 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet US  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GEANT UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  70.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  294.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  362.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  372.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  347.00 msec  0.00%  -4.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  92.33 msec  25.00%  +4.33 msec  C AboveNet Japan  344.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  273.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  366.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  375.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  255.00 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  58.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Bell Canada  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  F Softlayer US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  213.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Serverloft Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Rackspace US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C OVH  100.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *10379.08 msec*    *Group average*  *142.18 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGI Italy  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C G-Portal Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Jolt UK  73.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B Multiplay UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  65.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  82.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  112.25 msec  0.00%  -4.50 msec  C EA US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Gameservers US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  259.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  N/A  N/A *Group sum*  *1752.00 msec*    *Group average*  *97.33 msec*  *5.56%*   *C*






*Pings per target*  4 *Threads used*  4 *Test completed in*  65.328 sec *Targets unreachable*  1 / 104 *Test total ping time*  12478.3 msec *Average ping time per target*  121.149 msec *Speed test result*  15619.7 Kbps 

NVIDIA Germany: 7431052 bytes
FORTHNET: 9611953 bytes
NTUA: 3918678 bytes
NVIDIA USA: 10729997 bytes
Apple: 6067764 bytes
Microsoft: 2227053 bytes
Total data downloaded in 20 secs: 39986497 bytes
Average speed: 1.9067 MB/sec

----------


## antonis556

Εχει πεσει ενα μικρο μπουκωμα στην ΟΝ ή ειναι ιδεα μου ? 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube-ui.l.google.com [74.125.77.100]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.30
  4     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    36 ms    35 ms    34 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    62 ms    59 ms    58 ms  62.75.4.245
  8   111 ms   113 ms   111 ms  62.75.4.98
  9    66 ms    64 ms    64 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    64 ms    64 ms    96 ms  209.85.255.178
 11    69 ms    65 ms    64 ms  209.85.250.140
 12    67 ms    67 ms    70 ms  72.14.233.114
 13    68 ms    68 ms    68 ms  209.85.255.143
 14    74 ms    79 ms    68 ms  209.85.255.102
 15    69 ms    69 ms    69 ms  s2.youtube.com [74.125.77.100]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping -t k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=89ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=90ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=78ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=75ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=61ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=93ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=58ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=55ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=84ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=52
```

Και ενα tracert ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 26/5/2010 10:54:22 ìì

 1    0 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   61 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   94 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8  102 ms  [62.75.4.98]
 9   87 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   87 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  104 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   89 ms  [79.171.176.158]
13   82 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 82ms, Maximum = 82ms, Average = 82ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Σημερα παρατηρειται μικρη αυξηση των χρονων αποκρισης , απο τις πρωινες ωρες ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 27/5/2010 9:36:38 ðì

 1    0 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   58 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   58 ms  [62.75.4.98]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   62 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   64 ms  [79.171.176.158]
13   61 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 61ms, Average = 61ms
```

----------


## nstamoul

Πάντως το jitter πάει σύννεφο.

----------


## panteraz

Έλεος! Δεν μπορώ να δώ το Live του zougla.gr πάλι... 

C:\Users\Antonis>tracert zougla.gr

Tracing route to zougla.gr [65.61.167.244]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    60 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    47 ms    48 ms    62 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    70 ms    49 ms    48 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    51 ms    49 ms    49 ms  ate3-on-telecoms-1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.
77]
  6   216 ms   224 ms   198 ms  new51-new11-racc2.new.seabone.net [195.22.216.21
1]
  7   224 ms   195 ms   194 ms  192.205.36.229
  8   246 ms   244 ms   248 ms  cr2.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.86.10]
  9   248 ms   244 ms   244 ms  cr2.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.3.38]
 10   240 ms   240 ms   239 ms  cr1.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.1.173]
 11   251 ms   248 ms   256 ms  cr2.attga.ip.att.net [12.122.2.134]
 12   239 ms   238 ms   242 ms  cr1.nwrla.ip.att.net [12.122.18.2]
 13   245 ms   248 ms   245 ms  cr1.hs1tx.ip.att.net [12.122.1.141]
 14   243 ms   238 ms   270 ms  gar4.hs1tx.ip.att.net [12.123.212.149]
 15   249 ms   239 ms   241 ms  12.87.122.246
 16   249 ms   245 ms   249 ms  vl130.core1.sat.rackspace.com [64.39.2.33]
 17   243 ms   247 ms   244 ms  vl903.aggr3.sat.rackspace.com [64.39.2.74]
 18   245 ms   247 ms   244 ms  65.61.167.244

Trace complete.

----------


## MANTHES

Εχω 20ms λιγοτερα απο σενα αλλα βλεπω μια χαρα το live (εννοεις την κινηση στον δρομο ε;  :Embarassed: )

----------


## panteraz

Όχι εννοούσα την πορεία που έδειχνε εκείνη την στιγμή για την παλαιστίνη,,

----------


## MANTHES

Νομιζω πως δεν εδειχνε απολυτως τιποτα για αυτο ειχα πατησει στην live cam  :Embarassed: 
Αυτη την στιγμη παντως δεν μου κολλαει. Εσενα;

----------


## George_Prix

Παντως για να μη λεμε μονο τα στραβα, πρεπει να πω οτι εδω και μερικες μερες η κατασταση στην ΟΝ εχει βελτιωθει πολυ.  :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

Ειπαμε οτι εχει βελτιωθει πολυ αλλα τουλαχιστον σε μενα ειναι απο 20-50ms παραπανω σε σχεση με φορθνετ και επιπλεον για να φτιαξουν το προβλημα τους με αμερικη ανεβασαν και τα πινγκ με την ευρωπη αναλογα. Δηλαδη αν καπιοιος θελει να παιξει παιχνιδια τοτε το ξεχναει οτι και να γινει.
Ισχυει κατι τετοιο και σε σενα;

----------


## George_Prix

> Ειπαμε οτι εχει βελτιωθει πολυ αλλα τουλαχιστον σε μενα ειναι απο 20-50ms παραπανω σε σχεση με φορθνετ και επιπλεον για να φτιαξουν το προβλημα τους με αμερικη ανεβασαν και τα πινγκ με την ευρωπη αναλογα. Δηλαδη αν καπιοιος θελει να παιξει παιχνιδια τοτε το ξεχναει οτι και να γινει.
> Ισχυει κατι τετοιο και σε σενα;


Πες μου μερικους servers που εχεις προβλημα να σου πω τι pings εχω.

----------


## MANTHES

Στο www.k-play.de τα πινγκ παιζουν απο 70 εως 105 ενω πριν απο την διορθωση του προβληματος με την αμερικη ηταν σταθερα τα νουμερα στα 70αρια.
Το www.bbc.co.uk που το εχω για την φορμουλα 1 παιζει απο 85 εως 115 ενω πρωτα ειχε επισης σταθερα νουμερα στα 80

----------


## George_Prix

> Στο www.k-play.de τα πινγκ παιζουν απο 70 εως 105 ενω πριν απο την διορθωση του προβληματος με την αμερικη ηταν σταθερα τα νουμερα στα 70αρια.
> Το www.bbc.co.uk που το εχω για την φορμουλα 1 παιζει απο 85 εως 115 ενω πρωτα ειχε επισης σταθερα νουμερα στα 80


Aυτη τη στιγμη στο www.k-play.de εχω 75ms και στο www.bbc.co.uk εχω 78ms.

----------


## MANTHES

Ειναι σταθερα ομως τα νουμερα; Αυτο ρωταω γιατι απο τους 4 χρονους που εμφανιζει οταν κανεις πιγνκ μπορει ο ενας να ειναι στα 72 και ο αλλος στα 102

Αστο να τρεξει λιγακι παραπανω τα ping με αυτη την εντολη ping -t www.k-play.de

----------


## George_Prix

> Ειναι σταθερα ομως τα νουμερα; Αυτο ρωταω γιατι απο τους 4 χρονους που εμφανιζει οταν κανεις πιγνκ μπορει ο ενας να ειναι στα 72 και ο αλλος στα 102


Εγω παντα κανω -t και βλεπω τουλαχιστον καμια 20αρια αποτελεσματα για ακομα καλυτερο δειγμα.

Δηλαδη γραφω... ping www.bbc.co.uk -t και πινγκαρει ασταματητα το server.  :Wink: 

btw αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι σταθεροτατα.  :Smile:

----------


## MANTHES

Θα το κοιταξω τοτε αυτο μηπως και φταιει το ad-aware γιατι ειναι η μονη τροποποιηση που εχω κανει στο μηχανημα μου

........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Οχι ειναι μια απο τα ιδια τελικα. Δεν εχει χαιρι η αχρηστ-ΟΝ.
Αντε να περασει η ρημαδα η χρονια μαζι τους

----------


## George_Prix

> Θα το κοιταξω τοτε αυτο μηπως και φταιει το ad-aware γιατι ειναι η μονη τροποποιηση που εχω κανει στο μηχανημα μου
> 
> ........Auto merged post: MANTHES πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Οχι ειναι μια απο τα ιδια τελικα. Δεν εχει χαιρι η αχρηστ-ΟΝ.
> Αντε να περασει η ρημαδα η χρονια μαζι τους


Μηπως τρεχεις τιποτα torrents κτλ ταυτοχρονα?
Γιατι αυτος ειναι βασικος παραγοντας ασταθων pings.

----------


## MANTHES

Ουτε καν εχω εγκαταστημενο προγραμμα για τορρεντς και τα antivirus-firewall ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια εκτος του ad-aware. Θα δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη να το κανω απεγκατασταση γιατι αν ειναι απο μενα λογικα μονο αυτο μπορει να ευθυνεται

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα απο Αθηνα , τωρα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping www.bbc.co.uk

Γίνεται Ping στο www.bbc.net.uk [212.58.244.143] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 212.58.244.143: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 212.58.244.143: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 212.58.244.143: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 212.58.244.143: bytes=32 χρόνος=68ms TTL=51

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 212.58.244.143:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 68ms, Μέγιστο = 68ms, Μέσος όρος = 68ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=61ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=61ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=62ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=61ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 61ms, Μέγιστο = 62ms, Μέσος όρος = 61ms
```

----------


## MANTHES

Στο bbc πιανει και 45αρια μερικες φορες αλλα τα νουμερα του δεν ειναι καθολου σταθερα

----------


## panteraz

C:\Users\Antonis>ping -t www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 34, Received = 34, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 96ms, Maximum = 102ms, Average = 98ms
Control-C

----------


## intech

Report created by  QSpeedTest r18 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  Πέμπτη 03/06/2010 03:00:37 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  91.132.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  6.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A OTE  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  120.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  140.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *330.75 msec*    *Group average*  *27.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  73.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.75 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  112.75 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  C Google CDN  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Yahoo US  150.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  176.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  228.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Telia US  155.25 msec  0.00%  -1.50 msec  D Qwest US  208.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Verizon US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  154.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  229.75 msec  0.00%  +17.75 msec  E XO Communications US  227.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  203.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Telia Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  74.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet US  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  226.00 msec  0.00%  -145.50 msec  E Tinet Netherlands  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  64.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  316.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Sprint Nextel France  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  51.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Telstra Australia  373.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  383.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  360.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  356.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ChinaNet China  308.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  381.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  388.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  228.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Maxnet New Zealand  362.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Bell Canada  198.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B The Planet US  181.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  219.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Serverloft Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B OVH  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C *Group sum*  *10777.00 msec*    *Group average*  *147.63 msec*  *0.68%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  114.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  58.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C EA US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  279.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Gameservers US  155.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1818.00 msec*    *Group average*  *95.68 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






*Test mode*  Ping and download *Test completed in*  53.296 sec *Pings/target*  4 *Parallel ping threads*  4 *Targets unreachable*  0 / 104 *Test total ping time*  12925.75 msec *Average ping time/target*  124.29 msec *Download speed (Kbps)*  15516.3 Kbps *Download speed (MBps)*  1.89408 MB/sec

----------


## intech

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  05/06/2010 02:18:52 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  91.132.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) *Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *314.25 msec*    *Group average*  *26.19 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  5.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cogent Germany  49.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  60.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  61.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  65.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  68.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B PCCW Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  68.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Level 3 Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  B NTT Communications UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  71.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Tinet US  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  100.75 msec  0.00%  -1.75 msec  C Telia US  142.75 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  148.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  157.75 msec  0.00%  -26.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  169.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  178.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  179.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  215.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  225.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Opentransit France  301.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  314.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  331.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  343.25 msec  0.00%  -3.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  361.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9983.00 msec*    *Group average*  *136.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  62.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  86.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  86.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  250.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *1620.25 msec*    *Group average*  *85.28 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  50.765 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  11917.50 msec *Average ping/target*  *114.59 msec* *Download speed*  *16331 Kbps*   *1.994 MB/sec*  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Μια χαρα ::  :One thumb up: 

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  05/06/2010 12:45:44 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Netone  8.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *327.25 msec*    *Group average*  *27.27 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  A Telia Germany  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  55.25 msec  0.00%  -1.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  71.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Tinet US  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  74.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  79.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  C Google CDN  80.25 msec  0.00%  -4.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.67 msec  25.00%  -0.33 msec  C PCCW Germany  85.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.50 msec  0.00%  -6.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  105.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  144.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  145.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  147.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  158.00 msec  50.00%  +1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  171.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  179.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  191.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Level3 US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  234.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E Opentransit France  302.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  314.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  344.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  344.75 msec  0.00%  -10.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  346.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  347.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  372.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  382.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10510.92 msec*    *Group average*  *143.99 msec*  *2.40%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  60.75 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  84.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  255.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1631.25 msec*    *Group average*  *85.86 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  49.813 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12469.42 msec *Average ping/target*  *119.90 msec* *Download speed*  *11234 Kbps*   *1.371 MB/sec*

----------


## suffo

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=140ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 133ms, Maximum = 140ms, Average = 137ms

----------


## panteraz

C:\Users\Antonis>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=148ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=164ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=156ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 148ms, Maximum = 164ms, Average = 156ms

Και μικρό και σταθερότατο!

----------


## antonis556

Ξεκινανε τα παλια καλα σκαμπανεβασματα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de -t

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=75ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=89ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=75ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=76ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=91ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=79ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=77ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=70ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=91ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=69ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=75ms TTL=52
```

----------


## intech

Βρε παιδιά ας είμαστε λιγο σοβαροί.

Περιμένεται να εχεται παροχές μισθωμενης σε οικιακή σύνδεση?.. :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis556

> Βρε παιδιά ας είμαστε λιγο σοβαροί.
> 
> Περιμένεται να εχεται παροχές μισθωμενης σε οικιακή σύνδεση?..


Δεν θα με χαλαγε να ειχα κατι τετοιο  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Report created by  QSpeedTest r19 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  06/06/2010 14:05:22 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *328.75 msec*    *Group average*  *27.40 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Telia Germany  50.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  68.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  68.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  71.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet US  78.00 msec  0.00%  -6.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  91.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia US  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AOL Transit Data Network US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  150.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  160.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  165.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  183.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  188.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  192.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  193.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  199.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D XO Communications US  215.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  232.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  234.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E ChinaNet China  300.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Opentransit France  302.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NTT Japan  335.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  346.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  353.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  370.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  372.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  376.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  466.00 msec  0.00%  -72.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10617.42 msec*    *Group average*  *145.44 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  152.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  184.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Valve US  267.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *1642.75 msec*    *Group average*  *86.46 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  48.484 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12588.92 msec *Average ping/target*  *121.05 msec* *Download speed*  *11487 Kbps*   *1.402 MB/sec*

----------


## antonis556

Πωωω , τι γινεται παλι καθε απογευμα ? Εδω και λιγο καιρο μια χαρα ημασταν ? Ξαναρχισαμε ?



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de -t

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=85ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=78ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=85ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=78ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=107ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=91ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=91ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=90ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=87ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=77ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=99ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=94ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=112ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=86ms TTL=52
```

----------


## antonis556

Τα ' φτησε η seabone ? Που πηγαν τα ωραια 44-50ms που ειχαμε ? 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.seabone.net

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: gambadilegno.noc.seabone.net [195.22.194.43]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    15 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     6 ms     8 ms  ge0-1-4.atene3.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.77]

  7   213 ms   204 ms   210 ms  pos1-0.noc1.noc.seabone.net [195.22.208.203]
  8   212 ms   209 ms   207 ms  gambadilegno.noc.seabone.net [195.22.194.43]
  9   220 ms   217 ms   216 ms  gambadilegno.noc.seabone.net [195.22.194.43]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Edit: [ Μου φαινεται πως αλλαξε η δρομολογηση , αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ... ]

----------


## intech

Με ανοιχτή IPTV (ZDF).
Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  23/06/2010 02:16:58 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  91.132.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) *Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  111.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  129.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *307.75 msec*    *Group average*  *25.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  5.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  45.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  46.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  48.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  48.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  49.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  51.25 msec  0.00%  -3.75 msec  B Hetzner Germany  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  59.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  60.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  60.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NTT Communications UK  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Level 3 Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  62.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet US  62.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  63.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Savvis Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  69.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  B Infostrada Italy  69.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Opentransit France  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  81.00 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network US  137.00 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  D Verizon US  139.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  140.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  158.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  179.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Level3 US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  186.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  194.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Tata Communications US  200.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  210.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  226.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E ChinaNet China  295.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  F NTT Japan  322.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  336.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  348.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  351.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  358.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  364.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  365.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9306.25 msec*    *Group average*  *127.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  46.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  50.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  50.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  57.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  79.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  87.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C NGI Italy  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  248.25 msec  0.00%  -0.75 msec  E *Group sum*  *1552.50 msec*    *Group average*  *81.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  49.156 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  11166.50 msec *Average ping/target*  *107.37 msec* *Download speed*  *16632 Kbps*   *2.030 MB/sec*  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Αρχοντας  :One thumb up:  

Edit: [ Ανεβηκανε τα pings τωρα  :Sad:  ]

Report created by  QSpeedTest r21 - Download - Discuss Target list version  201006012211 Target list comment  by Someonefromhell, v0.43 Host OS  Windows XP x86 Test date and time  23/06/2010 13:14:10 ISP  ON S.A. Internet IP  92.118.xxx.xxx BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS) 
*Results per group*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.75 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  A Forthnet  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Orange Business Hellas  112.25 msec  0.00%  -1.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  129.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *312.50 msec*    *Group average*  *26.04 msec*  *0.00%*   *A*



*International servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  64.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  B Google CDN  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  67.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AOL Transit Data Network UK  68.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  B Google CDN  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet US  71.75 msec  0.00%  -9.25 msec  B Google CDN  72.00 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  73.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B PANAP  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  75.50 msec  0.00%  -2.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  84.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  91.75 msec  0.00%  -6.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  107.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AOL Transit Data Network US  136.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  143.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  145.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  151.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  155.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  161.25 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  173.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level3 US  181.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  182.25 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  D Allstream US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  190.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  206.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  232.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  306.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Japan  339.50 msec  0.00%  -2.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  351.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  365.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  367.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  373.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  414.00 msec  0.00%  -2.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *10127.58 msec*    *Group average*  *138.73 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  52.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  -0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  -0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NGI Italy  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  142.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1661.25 msec*    *Group average*  *87.43 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*






Test mode  Ping and download Test completed in  47.234 sec Pings/target  4 Parallel ping threads  4 Targets alive  104 / 104 Test total ping time  12101.33 msec *Average ping/target*  *116.36 msec* *Download speed*  *11613 Kbps*   *1.418 MB/sec*

----------


## uncharted

```
C:\>ping -t k-play.de

Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=425ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=469ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=492ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=514ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=510ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=435ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=440ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=495ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=517ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=448ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=461ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=492ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=511ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=513ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=430ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=445ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=485ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=511ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=522ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=469ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=460ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=479ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=498ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 23, Received = 23, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 425ms, Maximum = 522ms, Average = 479ms
```

μπουκωσε η oteglobe? τι γινεται?  :Thinking:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> μπουκωσε η oteglobe? τι γινεται?


Προσωρινό πρόβλημα είναι.

----------


## v3ng3ful

χαλαρά μπούκωσε. Φυσάμε όλοι μαζί?

----------


## uncharted

> Προσωρινό πρόβλημα είναι.


ο λογος? κοπηκε καμια ινα?

----------


## DiM

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

 :Evil:

----------


## v3ng3ful

ο OTEGlobe κατεβάζει τσόντες!

----------


## georges-ath

Και εμενα σερνετε σημερα (Αρεως)

----------


## v3ng3ful

Οκ τις κατέβασαν επιτέλους xD

----------


## antonis556

Θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχουμε παλι τα περσινα μπουκωματα .... Μακαρι να ηταν κατι προσωρινο που περασε ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κατι που ξεχασα να ρωτησω . Με την akamai τι γινεται ? Απο εκει που ειχαμε στο pinging 6ms , τωρα ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.akamai.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: a152.g.akamai.net [92.123.68.73]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.60
  4     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    19 ms    21 ms    19 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    69 ms    65 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    66 ms    68 ms    69 ms  62.75.4.138
  9    65 ms    64 ms    64 ms  decix-fra6.netarch.akamai.com [80.81.192.28]
 10    66 ms    73 ms    72 ms  a92-123-68-73.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com [92.
123.68.73]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## antonis556

Ξεκινησαν τα παλια καλα :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 11/9/2010 5:46:34 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   43 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  100 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  154 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  155 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  154 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  105 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  157 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  159 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 159ms, Maximum = 159ms, Average = 159ms
```

Καθε σαββατο και κυριακη απογευμα μεχρι αργα το βραδυ παει το gaming . Θελω να ελπισω οτι δεν θα κρατησει 1 μηνα οπως πριν καιρο ...

----------


## tsack

τα ιδια με τα περσινα....στις 6:30 περιπου επιασα 180ms σε Alpha-Networks server (κανονικα εχω 60ms)

----------


## billybiros

> Κατι που ξεχασα να ρωτησω . Με την akamai τι γινεται ? Απο εκει που ειχαμε στο pinging 6ms , τωρα ::
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> tracert www.akamai.com
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: a152.g.akamai.net [92.123.68.73]
> ```


 Χρησιμοποιείς Google DNS  :Smile: 
Βάλε τους DNS της On κανε και ένα flushdns (ipconfig/flushdns) και θα επανέλθουν στα φυσιολογικά.

----------


## antonis556

Οι DNS της ΟΝ ποιοι ειναι ?

----------


## ThReSh

91.132.4.4 και 91.132.4.20 αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## antonis556

Ευχαριστω !!

----------


## antonis556

Γουσταρω με τρελα ...  :Razz: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 12/9/2010 5:34:58 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3   88 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   49 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  102 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  113 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  113 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  118 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  108 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  115 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  117 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 117ms, Maximum = 117ms, Average = 117ms
```

Αντε να περασει κανας μηνας , μεχρι να κανουν αναβαθμιση ...

----------


## tragikos

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, σήμερα ξεσκίστηκε, μέχρι χθες ήμουν μια χαρά:


```
C:\Users\Tragikos>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο τ
  3     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.46
  4     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    36 ms    36 ms    33 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.n
  6   103 ms   107 ms   109 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    86 ms    79 ms    80 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    81 ms    87 ms    87 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko
]
  9    88 ms    92 ms    93 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217
 10   105 ms    99 ms    95 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.
 11   125 ms   123 ms   118 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [7
 12   116 ms   111 ms   102 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
```

Εκεί που είχα 55ms  :Evil:

----------


## antonis556

Αυτα ειναι :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 13/9/2010 11:38:30 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   25 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   81 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  104 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  103 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  103 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   82 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  104 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  105 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 105ms, Maximum = 105ms, Average = 105ms
```

ΟΝ το βλεπεις , δεν την παλευεις , δωσε αναβαθμιση για εμας τους gamer ...

Edit: [ Βy the way , το προβλημα ειναι ηδη 5 μερες ... ]

----------


## iakoboss7

το εχει αναφερει κανενας στην ΟΝ με e-mail?

----------


## trd64

Σε profile FAST PATH για καλή γραμμή (αν και δεν είναι) μετά την αλλαγή του modem (χάλασε) με ΝΕΤGEAR DGN2200 έχουμε και λέμε  :Smile:  :





> ping www.k-play.de
> PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=66.6 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=66.5 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=66.1 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=66.7 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=67.5 ms
> ^C
> --- www.k-play.de ping statistics ---
> ...



traceroute www.k-play.de



> traceroute to www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
>  1  ***  0.332 ms  0.385 ms  0.459 ms
>  2  * * *
>  3  91.132.2.84 (91.132.2.84)  13.330 ms  13.968 ms  15.939 ms
>  4  91.132.2.129 (91.132.2.129)  39.535 ms  39.618 ms  39.692 ms
>  5  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.245)  24.767 ms gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.137)  25.630 ms gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.245)  27.038 ms
>  6  62.75.4.129 (62.75.4.129)  89.823 ms  69.078 ms  71.316 ms
>  7  62.75.5.54 (62.75.5.54)  67.330 ms  68.865 ms  71.260 ms
>  8  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  75.432 ms  76.767 ms  78.060 ms
> ...


Το κυριότερο είναι ότι δεν μπουκώνει...
Το browsing είναι σφαίρα....
Συγχρονίζει και παίρνει IP άμμεσα  :One thumb up:

----------


## ThReSh

στις 21:00-22:00 το βράδυ όμως πόσο ήταν?  :Razz:

----------


## trd64

> στις 21:00-22:00 το βράδυ όμως πόσο ήταν?


Θα σου πω αύριο στις 21:00-22:00  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Μηπως να στειλουμε αρκετοι απο εδω απο το forum e-mail με tracerts και pings στην ΟΝ , μηπως και κανουν τιποτα ?
Εγω το βραδυ παντως θα στειλω . 

Edit: [ Το support email της ΟΝ ποιο ειναι ? ]

----------


## trd64

> Μηπως να στειλουμε αρκετοι απο εδω απο το forum e-mail με tracerts και pings στην ΟΝ , μηπως και κανουν τιποτα ?
> Εγω το βραδυ παντως θα στειλω . 
> 
> Edit: [ Το support email της ΟΝ ποιο ειναι ? ]


Μα αφού δεν είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα



> ping www.k-play.de
> PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=66.5 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=66.9 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=67.0 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=66.5 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=66.4 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=66.7 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=52 time=66.9 ms
> ...





> traceroute www.k-play.de
> traceroute to www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
>  1  * * *  0.359 ms  0.395 ms  0.395 ms
>  2  * * *
>  3  91.132.2.84 (91.132.2.84)  13.208 ms  13.874 ms  15.752 ms
>  4  91.132.2.129 (91.132.2.129)  17.678 ms  19.571 ms  21.025 ms
>  5  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.137)  23.481 ms  24.899 ms  27.300 ms
>  6  62.75.4.129 (62.75.4.129)  86.675 ms  67.727 ms  70.163 ms
>  7  62.75.5.54 (62.75.5.54)  66.179 ms  67.680 ms  69.956 ms
> ...


Μήπως πρέπει να πάρεις εκείνο το NetGear που έλεγες?  :Smile: 

Είναι κρίμα όμως να χαλάνε την εικόνα που έχουν οι πελάτες τους από τις μπαχατέλες modem που δίνουν   :Thumb down:   (και όχι μόνο η ON)

........Auto merged post: trd64 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Edit: [ Το support email της ΟΝ ποιο ειναι ? ]


Κάνε αναφορά μέσα από το site (λογαριασμό σου). Είναι πιο γρήγορο.

----------


## antonis556

Καταρχας το προβλημα δεν υπαρχει το μεσημερι , αλλα τις ωρες αιχμης , δηλαδη 20.00-23.00 . Κανε τοτε ενα ping να δεις . Επισης το router δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το τι ping θα εχεις ...

----------


## trd64

> Καταρχας το προβλημα δεν υπαρχει το μεσημερι , αλλα τις ωρες αιχμης , δηλαδη 20.00-23.00 . Κανε τοτε ενα ping να δεις . Επισης το router δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το τι ping θα εχεις ...


Αν μιλάμε για το 3-ωρο πάσο. Θα κάνω και εγώ ανάφορα αν ισχύει.

----------


## trd64

Time 20:58
με το νεο λευκό pirelli που μου έστειλαν





> ping www.k-play.de
> PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=69.8 ms
> 64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=70.3 ms
> 64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=70.3 ms
> 64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=69.9 ms
> 64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=71.1 ms
> 64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=69.2 ms
> 64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=52 time=68.9 ms
> ...

----------


## LefterisK

Παιδια αυτο το μπουκωμα ισχυει στον ΟΤΕ? Σκεφτομαι να παω γιατι τελευταια μας τα' κανε τσουρεκια η ΟΝ και δεν παει αλλο...  :Thumb down:

----------


## George_Prix

Θυμαμαι την ειρωνια που τρωγαμε πριν απο λιγο καιρο οταν λεγαμε για τα χαλια της ON.
Πλεον σε ολα τα topics της εταιριας, οι τελευταιες σελιδες μιλανε ΜΟΝΟ για παραπονα.  :Whistle: 

Και ξεφτισε το παραμυθι για την επερχομενη αναβαθμιση που θα διoρθωσει ολα τα προβληματα. 
Μαλλον η αναβαθμιση μετατεθηκε για το 2024 μ.Χ.  :Razz:

----------


## trd64

> Θυμαμαι την ειρωνια που τρωγαμε πριν απο λιγο καιρο οταν λεγαμε για τα χαλια της ON.
> Πλεον σε ολα τα topics της εταιριας, οι τελευταιες σελιδες μιλανε ΜΟΝΟ για παραπονα. 
> 
> Και ξεφτισε το παραμυθι για την επερχομενη αναβαθμιση που θα διρθωσει ολα τα προβληματα. 
> Μαλλον η αναβαθμιση μετατεθηκε για το 2024 μ.Χ.


Αυτό που λες για τα προβλήματα είναι αλήθεια. Εγώ ήρθα στην ΟΝ γιατί διάβαζα ότι είναι χωρίς προβλήματα κάτι που δεν είναι αλήθεια.

Μπούκωμα όμως δεν έχει τώρα τελευταία. Θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερα αλλά δεν είναι τραγικά (ακόμα).

----------


## ThReSh

πράγματι, θέλει ακόμα για να πιάσει το επίπεδο του μπουκώματος της Forthnet για παράδειγμα...

----------


## Excessium

Με μια γυρα των subforum βλεπω παντου προβληματα στα ping, εκτος ισως του ΟΤΕ. Μηπως η Ελλαδα σαν γραμμες εχει χαλια?

----------


## ThReSh

πάντως τώρα είναι μια χαρά τα pings...

αλλά ναι όλοι οι ISPs εκτός του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν αρκετό bandwith για να μένουν ανεπηρέαστα ακόμα και σε ώρες αιχμής...

----------


## antonis556

Ακομα και ο ΟΤΕ τη δεδομενη στιγμη εχει τα ιδια ping με εμας της ΟΝ ...

----------


## ThReSh

ναι αλλά η On μπουκώνει πολύ πιο εύκολα από τον ΟΤΕ, όχι τόσο άσχημα όσο η Forthnet/HOL βέβαια...

----------


## antonis556

Αυτο ναι ... Θελει αναβαθμιση οπωσδηποτε . Πριν το καλοκαιρι ειχα ακουσει που ειχε πει οτι θα προχωρησει στην τοποθετηση 2 extra κυκλωματων ..

----------


## antonis556

Γουσταρουμε ΟΝ ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 19/9/2010 6:45:23 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3   25 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    8 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   88 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  145 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  120 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  117 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  117 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  145 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  110 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  111 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 111ms, Maximum = 111ms, Average = 111ms
```

Καντε αναβαθμιση , δεν μπορουμε να παιξουμε online  :Razz:

----------


## Dark-Side

```
Tracing route to k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  netfaster.iad [192.168.2.1]
  2    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]
  3    26 ms    26 ms    28 ms  gigaeth04-00-19-16.adr01.ar.hol.gr [62.38.99.173
]
  4    26 ms    26 ms    26 ms  tengigaeth00-00-00-02.adr00.ccr.hol.gr [62.38.96
.25]
  5    46 ms    49 ms    26 ms  tengigaeth00-07-02-00.adr00.brd.hol.gr [62.38.96
.26]
  6    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  212.162.9.5
  7    88 ms    91 ms    81 ms  vlan69.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.23.62]
  8    80 ms    89 ms    80 ms  ge-11-2.ipcolo1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.68.118.
169]
  9    81 ms    80 ms    81 ms  62.67.32.134
 10    82 ms    81 ms     *     ge0-0-0-105.ts-r2.69.ip.teresto.net [217.24.235.
242]
 11    76 ms    74 ms    75 ms  102-193-018-212.ip-addr.teresto.net [212.18.193.
102]
 12    97 ms    94 ms    92 ms  ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [217.17.20.98]
 13    92 ms    95 ms    95 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 14    97 ms    95 ms    96 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 15    96 ms    91 ms    91 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 16    97 ms    99 ms    94 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Trace complete.
```

Παίρνω το αίμα τον χολιανών πίσω!!!! :Razz:

----------


## trd64

> Γουσταρουμε ΟΝ ::
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Target Name: www.k-play.de
>          IP: 178.20.10.23
>   Date/Time: 19/9/2010 6:45:23 ìì
> 
> ...





> ping www.k-play.de
> PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=158 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=142 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=141 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=151 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=139 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=145 ms
> ^C
> ...


Όταν λες οτι δεν μπορούμε να παίξουμε online να συμπληρώσεις : ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑΒΛΙ  :Evil: 
Γυρίζω τα ζάρια, τα βλέπω και όταν πάω να παίξω έχουν γυρίσει πάλι. Το voip άστο καλύτερα, οπότε τι να πω για το youtube? Ούτε σε χαμηλή ανάλυση δεν παίζει χωρίς κωλύματα.
Κολλάει γκρινιάζει και γενικά μουλαρώνει.

Πάνω σε αυτά έχασα και 2 GBps συγχρονισμό.

Άνοιξα ticket και θα το κάνω κάθε ημέρα που δεν βλέπω φως.

........Auto merged post: trd64 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ναι αλλά η On μπουκώνει πολύ πιο εύκολα από τον ΟΤΕ, όχι τόσο άσχημα όσο η Forthnet/HOL βέβαια...


Η HOL δεν μπούκωνε. Απλώς κάποια στιγμή μετά από ένα χρόνο έχασα 1BG στο συγχρονισμό και είχαν ανέβει πολύ τα pings. Αλλά ήταν μόνιμο. Δεν ήθελε κάθε τρεις και λίγο restart το modem. Και με την ΟΝ ήταν καλά αλλά εδώ και 3-4 ημέρες έχει αρχίσει η κατάρρευση.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πάνω σε αυτά έχασα και 2 GBps συγχρονισμό.
> 
> Η HOL δεν μπούκωνε. Απλώς κάποια στιγμή μετά από ένα χρόνο έχασα 1BG στο συγχρονισμό και είχαν ανέβει πολύ τα pings. Αλλά ήταν μόνιμο. Δεν ήθελε κάθε τρεις και λίγο restart το modem. Και με την ΟΝ ήταν καλά αλλά εδώ και 3-4 ημέρες έχει αρχίσει η κατάρρευση.


2GBps συγχρονισμό? κόψε κάτι μάστορα  :Razz: 

Μια χαρά μπουκώνει και η HOL, απλά όχι στα χάλια της Forthnet  :Embarassed: 
Υπερβάλεις τρομερά με την "κατάρευση". H On μπουκώνει μόνο τα Σ/Κ, καθημερινές από τις 31 Αυγουστού που ήρθα δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα της "προκοπής". Φαίνεται είχα συνηθίσει στα χάλια της Forthnet και αυτά μου φαίνονται λες και δεν υπάρχουν...

επίσης μη ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε adsl, όχι μισθωμένο κύκλωμα...

----------


## trd64

> 2GBps συγχρονισμό? κόψε κάτι μάστορα 
> 
> Μια χαρά μπουκώνει και η HOL, απλά όχι στα χάλια της Forthnet 
> Υπερβάλεις τρομερά με την "κατάρευση". H On μπουκώνει μόνο τα Σ/Κ, καθημερινές από τις 31 Αυγουστού που ήρθα δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα της "προκοπής". Φαίνεται είχα συνηθίσει στα χάλια της Forthnet και αυτά μου φαίνονται λες και δεν υπάρχουν...
> 
> επίσης μη ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε adsl, όχι μισθωμένο κύκλωμα...


Εδώ που φτάσαμε δεν είμαστε για να κόβουμε  :Razz: 

Forthnet είχα για λίγο σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ (τότε που είχε πρόβλημα το voip). Στα άλλα πήγαινε πολύ καλά.
Στην HOL 1 χρόνο ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος (αν αφαιρέσεις το λογιστήριο). Μετά έπεφτε σιγά-σιγά.
Στην ΟΝ ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος αλλά πέφτει γρήγορα-γρήγορα (είμαι 3-4 μήνες εδώ).

ΑΥτά που γράφω αφορούν την γραμμή μου.
Αν μαζευτούμε πολλοί δεν θα αφορούν μόνο την γραμμή μου  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: trd64 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και για να δεις ότι δεν είμαι προκατειλημμένος με την ΟΝ κοίταξε τι έγραφα μερικές ημέρες πριν.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=709

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε trd64 εγω εχω μονο προβλημα με τα pings , γιατι δεν μπορω να παιξω . Καταταλλα , ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι μια χαρα . Κατεβαζω με full speed και βλεπω και ανετα youtube ...

----------


## trd64

> Φιλε trd64 εγω εχω μονο προβλημα με τα pings , γιατι δεν μπορω να παιξω . Καταταλλα , ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι μια χαρα . Κατεβαζω με full speed και βλεπω και ανετα youtube ...


Και εγώ full κατεβάζω στα πλαίσια που συγχρονίζω. Το πρόβλημα με το youtube & voip το έχω 2.5 ημέρες. Περιμένω να δω τι θα απαντήσουν.

----------


## uncharted

ο συγχρονισμος και τα pings, καμια σχεση δεν εχουν μεταξυ τους, διαφορετικα layers

btw, δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο που μπουκωσε κυριακατικα?  :Thinking:  δηλαδη τι θα γινει απο δευτερα?

----------


## antonis556

Μα δεν μπουκωσε σημερα . Το προβλημα ειναι καμια βδομαδα τωρα ...

----------


## uncharted

> Μα δεν μπουκωσε σημερα . Το προβλημα ειναι καμια βδομαδα τωρα ...


σταθερα οχι, ποτε ερχεται, ποτε φευγει

και ενημερωση απο την εταιρια μηδεν...

----------


## ThReSh

> btw, δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο που μπουκωσε κυριακατικα?  δηλαδη τι θα γινει απο δευτερα?


και το προηγούμενο Σ/Κ έτσι ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, τις καθημερινές είναι ok...

----------


## uncharted

> και το προηγούμενο Σ/Κ έτσι ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά, τις καθημερινές είναι ok...


υποτιθεται οτι τα Σ/Κ πεφτει η κινηση, κανω λαθος?

----------


## antonis556

Το Σ/Κ ανεβαινει η κινηση ...

----------


## uncharted

> Το Σ/Κ ανεβαινει η κινηση ...


αν λογω κρισης καθεται ο κοσμος μεσα και κατεβαζει (αντι να βγαινει εξω), ισως εχεις δικαιο  :Thinking: 

παντως χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση...

----------


## antonis556

Εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι πως η ΟΝ ειχε πει οτι μετα το καλοκαιρι θα εκανε αναβαθμιση με 2 κυκλωματα , αλλα μαλλον τα οικονομικα της δεν της το επιτρεπει ... Εδω εχω ακουσει οτι παμε για εξαγορα απο τους Cytιοτες  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> υποτιθεται οτι τα Σ/Κ πεφτει η κινηση, κανω λαθος?


ανεβαίνει και άμα βρέχει που και καλά δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε έξω είναι ακόμα χειρότερα  :Razz: 




> Εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι πως η ΟΝ ειχε πει οτι μετα το καλοκαιρι θα εκανε αναβαθμιση με 2 κυκλωματα , αλλα μαλλον τα οικονομικα της δεν της το επιτρεπει ... Εδω εχω ακουσει οτι παμε για εξαγορα απο τους Cytιοτες


 δεν θα είναι και άσχημη η εξαγορά  :Embarassed: 

αρκεί να μην πειράξουν το MyOn Page και να συνεχίσουν να δίνουν αυτές τις "ελευθερίες"...

----------


## antonis556

Σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι ασχημη ιδεα η εξαγορα , αρκει να μην κανουν αυτα που λες και να φτασουν την εταιρεια στις παλιες δοξες της ...

----------


## ThReSh

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=3173

επανήλθαν πιστεύω...

----------


## trd64

3 ώρες μετά το άνοιγμα του ticket μετά από 4 ημέρες συγχρόνισα πάλι στα 8191 kbps down και πρώτη φορά στα 814 kbps up.

Αν το έκανε κάποιος τεχνικός της ΟΝ. Thank you από εδώ  :Razz:   :Smile: 
Αν ήταν τυχαίο να μην ξεχάσω να παίξω λότο αύριο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Και το youtube ΔΕΝ κολλάει. Επιτέλους!!!!

----------


## antonis556

Μηπως να στειλουμε και κανα ticket , σχετικα με το μπουκωμα τις ωρες αιχμης ?

----------


## trd64

Όχι μόνο ticket αλλά και μαζικό email.
Εχθές έχασα σχεδόν όλο το βράδυ προσπαθώντας να ρυθμίσω το modem να αντεπεξέλθει στο πήξιμο της ON. :Evil: 

Δεν λέω σε όλες τις εταιρείες συμβαίνει αλλά αν είναι να είμαι όπως στην HOL και χειρότερα θα μπορούσα να έχω μείνει εκεί. 

Θεωρητικά οι "μικρές" εταιρείες θα έπρεπε να προσέχουν περισσότερο τους πελάτες τους.

Ξέρω ότι δεν έχω μισθωμένο κύκλωμα αλλά περιμένω ένα minimum απόδοσης και θα είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## antonis556

Κοιτα , δεν ειμαστε τοσο χαλια , οσο οι αλλοι εναλλακτικοι . Εγω δηλαδη φτανω maximum μεχρι 110-120ms το πολυ , απο οτι ειδα εχθες το βραδυ . Παντως , σημερα , αν δω και εχει τα ιδια , θα στειλω email και καλο θα ειναι να στειλουμε ολοι μαζι ...

----------


## hall2001

> Κοιτα , δεν ειμαστε τοσο χαλια , οσο οι αλλοι εναλλακτικοι . Εγω δηλαδη φτανω maximum μεχρι 110-120ms το πολυ , απο οτι ειδα εχθες το βραδυ . Παντως , σημερα , αν δω και εχει τα ιδια , θα στειλω email και καλο θα ειναι να στειλουμε ολοι μαζι ...


To email πιο είναι ρε παιδια;

----------


## trd64

> ο συγχρονισμος και τα pings, καμια σχεση δεν εχουν μεταξυ τους, διαφορετικα layers
> 
> btw, δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο που μπουκωσε κυριακατικα?  δηλαδη τι θα γινει απο δευτερα?


Δεν το είπα καλά. 

Όταν επιλέγω fast path βελτιώνονται τα pings και πέφτει ο συγχρονισμός.

Από την ON μου είπαν ότι αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό.

........Auto merged post: trd64 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> To email πιο είναι ρε παιδια;


Πρέπει να είναι το support@ontelecoms.gr

Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Τους ενημερώνω από την web σελίδα. Αν και δεν μου δείχνει τα παλιά request. Μόνο όταν φτιάξω νεο μου δείχνει τις ημερομηνίες των παλιών.

----------


## antonis556

> Δεν το είπα καλά. 
> 
> Όταν επιλέγω fast path βελτιώνονται τα pings και πέφτει ο συγχρονισμός.
> 
> Από την ON μου είπαν ότι αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: trd64 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 6 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


Ειναι φυσιολογικο . Με την αλλαγη σε fast path , χανεις λιγο απο το συγχρονσιμο . Το ποσο εξαρταται απο τη γραμμη , ποσο καλη ειναι δηλαδη ...

----------


## George_Prix

> Ειναι φυσιολογικο . Με την αλλαγη σε fast path , χανεις λιγο απο το συγχρονσιμο . Το ποσο εξαρταται απο τη γραμμη , ποσο καλη ειναι δηλαδη ...


Γενικα οι ταχυτητες συγχρονισμου της ON ειναι για πολυ γελιο.
Ειδικα τωρα τελευταια, εχω πεσει 1mbit ακομα.  :Rant: 

Πλεον ειμαι σε interleaved και συγχρονιζω γυρω στα 7500kbps download και 1000kbps upload.

Στη Forthnet τα τελευταια 2 χρονια, συγχρονιζα σταθερα στα 10000kbps-10500kbps.
3000kbps κατω, ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ πτωση.  :Thumb down: 

Και κατι ακομα...
Τον τελευταιο καιρο (πριν φυγω απο τη Forthnet) το ειχα γυρισει σε fast και ειχα πεσει γυρω στο μισο mbit. Δηλαδη ημουν γυρω στα 9500kbps-10000kbps download και σταθερα full upload (γυρω στα 1024kbps).

Στην ΟΝ δεν ειναι για να το γυρισει καποιος σε fast. Μιλαμε για χαλι μαυρο.
Στο ενα προφιλ τους τσακιζεται εντελως το upload...
DownStream Connection Speed  	7936 kbps
UpStream Connection Speed 	751 kbps

Και στο αλλο προφιλ τους τσακιζεται εντελως το download.
DownStream Connection Speed  	6511 kbps
UpStream Connection Speed 	943 kbps

H πλακα ειναι πως αν παρεις τηλεφωνο την τεχνικη υπηρεσια, τους φαινονται ολα αυτα τα νουμερα λογικα.
Λες και πρωτη φορα βαλαμε internet στη ζωη μας πριν απο 4 μηνες (που πηγαμε στην ON) και δεν εχουμε αλλο μετρο συγκρισης.  :ROFL:

----------


## antonis556

Εγω θεωρω πως η ΟΝ δεν ηταν ετοιμη για να λανσαριστει στην συμπρωτευουσα . Ισως δεν ειχε τις καταλληλες υποδομες ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Καθημερινη και κανει τετοια κολπα ? 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 20/9/2010 7:36:15 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3   18 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   35 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  105 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  106 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  108 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  123 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  101 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  109 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  112 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 112ms, Maximum = 112ms, Average = 112ms
```

Ελεος ρε ΟΝ πλεον , κανε κατι . Παμε ηδη για 2 βδομαδες με αυτο το σουρσιμο ...

----------


## trd64

> Ειναι φυσιολογικο . Με την αλλαγη σε fast path , χανεις λιγο απο το συγχρονσιμο . Το ποσο εξαρταται απο τη γραμμη , ποσο καλη ειναι δηλαδη ...


Στην καλύτερη 1.5 GBps επιλέγοντας Fast Path για καλή γραμμή και 2-2.5 GBps επιλέγοντας για μέτρια γραμμή.

Πριν μια εβδομάδα ήμουν 8.1 GBps σε fast με πολύ χαμηλό upload.

Τέλος πάντων σήμερα δεν έχει πρόβλημα το youtube τουλάχιστον. 

Επίσης γιατί σε κάθε restart του router συγχρονίζει αλλού? Σαν να είναι πολύ ασταθές το δίκτυο  :Thinking:

----------


## ThReSh

ρε συ trd64, mbps είναι...όχι GBps, gbps, MBps  :Sorry:

----------


## trd64

> ρε συ trd64, mbps είναι...όχι GBps, gbps, MBps


Thank you.
H έλλειψη ύπνου φτιάχνει περίεργα posts  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## Th3Beh0ldeR

Τώρα το βράδυ είναι τραγικά τα πραγματα.... από 60-70 με γερμανία έχω φτάσει το 200. Μου φαίνεται αρχίσαμε τα ίδια με πέρσι πάλι.

----------


## George_Prix

> ρε συ trd64, mbps είναι...όχι GBps, gbps, MBps


Αν δεν κανω λαθος, το σωστο ειναι Mbps.  :Wink: 
Οπου 1Mbps ισουται με 1024kbps.

----------


## DiM

Διάβασε εδώ μια τον ίδιο router έχουμε οποτε λύνεται εύκολα το πρόβλημα από την ηλιθιότητα της ON στο θέμα.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=383288

Όσο για τα PING κάτι γίνετε με OTEglobe πάλι και ΣΈΡΝΕΤΑΙ ο ΔΊΑΣ !!!!.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος, το σωστο ειναι Mbps. 
> Οπου 1Mbps ισουται με 1024kbps.


άλλο πράγμα το *Mb*ps που έγραψες και άλλο το *MB*ps που γράφω, το πρώτο είναι megabit per sec το δεύτερο megabyte per sec...

----------


## trd64

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά με τα GB & MB όλοι καταλάβατε τι έλεγα.

Η ουσία είναι ότι τα pings είναι στο ΘΕΟ.

Η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη.

Εδώ με VOIP ακούω 25 φορές την φωνή μου από τα latency. Αυτά τα προβλήματα τα είχα μόνο τότε που ήμουν σε ΟΤΕ και έκοβε το VOIP.

Αγόρασα πολύ καλύτερο modem (GDN2200) αλλά η κατάσταση δεν βελτιώνεται γιατί το πρόβλημα είναι στην ΟΝ.

*Το έχω μετανιώσει οικτρά που ήρθα σε αυτήν την εταιρεία.*  :Evil: 

*Πως μπορώ να την κόψω χωρίς να τους πληρώσω τα κερατιάτικα???*

----------


## George_Prix

> ρε συ trd64, mbps είναι...όχι GBps, gbps, MBps





> άλλο πράγμα το *Mb*ps που έγραψες και άλλο το *MB*ps που γράφω, το πρώτο είναι megabit per sec το δεύτερο megabyte per sec...



Το *m*bps που εγραψες εσυ, ειναι millibit per second (με μικρο *m*).

Αυτο το εως 24 που δινουν οι εταιριες και με βαση το οποιο φανταζομαι μιλαμε ολοι οτι επεσε ή ανεβηκε ο συγχρονισμος κατα 2-3 Μbps (και ο trd64 τον οποιο διορθωσες) ειναι *M*bps (ή Mbit/s ή Mb/s), δηλαδη Megabit per second (με κεφαλαιο *M*).

Με λιγα λογια διορθωσες το λαθος του trd64 κανοντας και εσυ λαθος.
Αν δεν κανω λαθος εγω φυσικα.  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

hm δεν το θυμόμουν καθόλου αυτό  :Sorry: 

πάντως τα pings πήραν σήμερα την ανηφόρα, αλλά πλέον έχουν αρχίσει και πέφτουν...

----------


## LefterisK

> Η ουσία είναι ότι τα pings είναι στο ΘΕΟ.
> 
> Η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη.
> 
> Εδώ με VOIP ακούω 25 φορές την φωνή μου από τα latency. Αυτά τα προβλήματα τα είχα μόνο τότε που ήμουν σε ΟΤΕ και έκοβε το VOIP.
> 
> *Το έχω μετανιώσει οικτρά που ήρθα σε αυτήν την εταιρεία.*


Γιατι ηρθες στην ΟΝ? Στον ΟΤΕ ειχες πιο πολλα προβληματα?
Εγω ηθελα να παω ΟΤΕ  :Thinking:

----------


## trd64

> Γιατι ηρθες στην ΟΝ? Στον ΟΤΕ ειχες πιο πολλα προβληματα?
> Εγω ηθελα να παω ΟΤΕ


Δεν ήρθα από ΟΤΕ. Από HOL ήρθα. Έχανα ταχύτητα τελευταία και εκεί και ανέβαιναν επικίνδυνα τα pings. Αυτό έγινε μετά από σχεδόν 2 χρόνια παραμονή στην HOL. Εδώ αρχίσαμε νωρίς νωρίς. Αν και τα pings έχουν φτιάξει πάλι. Ας ελπίσουμε να κρατήσουν.

Ο κύριος λόγος που ήρθα ήταν τα πολύ καλά σχόλια που διάβαζα στο forum.

Άλλα το πρόβλημα με τις καθυστερήσεις στο VOIP δεν το είχα ποτέ στην HOL και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που το έχω μετανιώσει. Αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε voip ο λογαριασμός θα έρθει πάνω από 200-300€ το μήνα. Αυτός είναι ο κύριος λόγος που τα έχω πάρει.

----------


## antonis556

Εχει καταντησει αηδια πλεον το θεμα :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 25/9/2010 2:16:16 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   82 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  125 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  116 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  114 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  111 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  129 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  112 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  114 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 114ms, Average = 114ms
```

ΟΝ , κανε κατι . Μην το τραβηξεις παλι 1 μηνα , μεχρι να φτασουμε στο απροχωρητο ...

Edit: [ Σημερα το πρωι μια χαρα ειχε ξεκινησει . 50ms με k-play.de ]

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω , πως εχουμε τοσο υψηλα pings , ενω στα smokepings του Someonefromhell , δειχνει οτι παμε τελεια ...

----------


## trd64

> Εχει καταντησει αηδια πλεον το θεμα ::


Μην το ξαναπείς



> traceroute www.k-play.de
> traceroute to www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
>  1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.344 ms  0.436 ms  0.476 ms
>  2  * * *
>  3  91.132.2.84 (91.132.2.84)  13.908 ms  15.278 ms  16.650 ms
>  4  91.132.2.129 (91.132.2.129)  19.144 ms  21.029 ms  22.455 ms
>  5  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.137)  168.914 ms  171.250 ms gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.245)  182.831 ms
>  6  62.75.4.129 (62.75.4.129)  224.586 ms  203.400 ms  205.264 ms
>  7  62.75.5.54 (62.75.5.54)  208.990 ms  210.275 ms  211.546 ms
> ...

----------


## ThReSh

ε όχι και τέλεια, τα GBLX links πιτάρουν...

----------


## antonis556

Τα GBLX links παντα χαλια ηταν . Εγω ομως δεν βλεπω η δρομολογηση να γινεται απο Gblx ... Τελος παντων το θεμα ειναι , οτι και την ΟΝ να παρω τηλεφωνο θα μου πουνε , μα κυριε δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα , η γραμμη σας pingarei μια χαρα , οπως μου ειχαν πει καποτε . Και αυτη , ειναι η δευτερη φορα στα 3 χρονια που ειμαι ΟΝ που συμβαινει αυτο το πραγμα . Δηλαδη απο την εταιρεια , δεν μπορω να καταλαβω , δεν το βλεπουν ?

Αυτα τωρα :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 25/9/2010 6:53:48 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5   41 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  102 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  147 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  179 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  177 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  174 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  153 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  174 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  176 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 176ms, Maximum = 176ms, Average = 176ms
```

----------


## SfH

Μια μικρή αναφορά περί του smokeping και τους στόχους στον τομεα της on, μιας και το είδα να αναφέρεται. Οι στόχοι της oteglobe είναι στη μεριά της oteglobe και όχι της on, καθώς η on κόβει τα icmp στο δικό της άκρο. Στην πράξη θα μπορούσαν εύκολα να είναι γεμάτα και να μη φαίνεται στο γράφημα .

----------


## trd64

Είναι φοβερό το μπούκωμα που έχει και η αυξομείωση στα pings  :Thumb down: 

Με τέτοιο μπούκωμα θα πρέπει να κάνουν καμία γαργάρα. Εγώ είμαι με ασπιρίνες  :Mad:

----------


## restos

> Στην καλύτερη 1.5 GBps επιλέγοντας Fast Path για καλή γραμμή και 2-2.5 GBps επιλέγοντας για μέτρια γραμμή.
> 
> Πριν μια εβδομάδα ήμουν 8.1 GBps σε fast με πολύ χαμηλό upload.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων σήμερα δεν έχει πρόβλημα το youtube τουλάχιστον. 
> 
> Επίσης γιατί σε κάθε restart του router συγχρονίζει αλλού? Σαν να είναι πολύ ασταθές το δίκτυο


οντως την τελευταια βδομαδα εχω αποσυνδεση καθε μερα που δεν επανερχετε ,θελει restart και παλι αργει πολυ .οπως λεει και ο φιλος σε καθε ρεσταρτ αλαζει και ο συνχρονισμοσ στο ρουτερ :Thumb down:  ειχα συνχρονισμο στα8ερα στα 8(εχω την 8αρα συνδεση) και εδω και κατι μερες επεσε αρχικα στα 6 και τωρα ειναι στα 4 :Thumb down:

----------


## trd64

Ακριβός στις 1πμ όλα επανέρχονται στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.





> ping www.k-play.de
> PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=51.6 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=52.3 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=52.3 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=52.0 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=52.1 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=52.6 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=52 time=52.3 ms
> ...


Προτείνω να κοιμόμαστε εκ' περιτροπής  :Smile:  (οι μισοί θα κοιμούνται την ημέρα  :Razz:  )

----------


## restos

```
tracert www.google.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.l.google.com [66.249.92.104]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    27 ms     8 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.64
  4     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    39 ms     8 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     9 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  7    50 ms    52 ms    51 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    51 ms    50 ms    72 ms  62.75.4.138
  9    76 ms    75 ms    94 ms  74.125.50.113
 10   109 ms    76 ms    76 ms  209.85.255.178
 11   127 ms    75 ms    75 ms  72.14.233.104
 12    76 ms    76 ms    75 ms  64.233.175.115
 13    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  www.l.google.com [66.249.92.104]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```


Upload:  483 Kbps.
Download:  6125 Kbps. :Wink:

----------


## iakoboss7

> οντως την τελευταια βδομαδα εχω αποσυνδεση καθε μερα που δεν επανερχετε ,θελει restart και παλι αργει πολυ .οπως λεει και ο φιλος σε καθε ρεσταρτ αλαζει και ο συνχρονισμοσ στο ρουτερ ειχα συνχρονισμο στα8ερα στα 8(εχω την 8αρα συνδεση) και εδω και κατι μερες επεσε αρχικα στα 6 και τωρα ειναι στα 4


εσυ πρεπει να εχεις αλλο προβλημα, παρτους κανα τηλ για χαμηλη ταχυτητα

----------


## antonis556

Δειτε τωρα κατι φοβερα pings ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 26/9/2010 10:32:27 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   50 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   50 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   51 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   49 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   52 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   50 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   51 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 51ms
```

Οσο σκεφτομαι οτι το μεσημερι θα ειναι στο Θεο , τρελαινομαι .............

----------


## tsack

και εγω μια απο τα ιδια antoni...

----------


## trd64

Και οχι μόνο φοβερά αλλά περίπου ίδια με τα δικά μου (συνήθως εσύ έχεις χαμηλότερα).




> ping www.k-play.de
> PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=52.5 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=51.6 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=52.1 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=52.4 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=52.8 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=52.9 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=52 time=52.9 ms
> ...


Αν το ελέγξουμε 4-5 μέρες συστηματικά και επαναλαμβάνεται θα είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι έχουμε μπουκώσει για τα καλά.

----------


## LefterisK

Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ο ΟΤΕ για τα pings φαινεται να ειναι μονοδρομος εφοσον δεν μπουκωνει οσο η ON

----------


## restos

> εσυ πρεπει να εχεις αλλο προβλημα, παρτους κανα τηλ για χαμηλη ταχυτητα


απο σημερα το τηλεφωνο ειναι νεκρο οθτε μπορω να παρω ουτε να δεχτω κλησεις..καλα παμε!! :Thumb down:

----------


## antonis556

> απο σημερα το τηλεφωνο ειναι νεκρο οθτε μπορω να παρω ουτε να δεχτω κλησεις..καλα παμε!!


Φιλε μου , συγγνωμη που το λεω αλλα εισαι ακυρος με το θεμα . Εδω μιλαμε για τα pings και οχι για το τηλεφωνο . Παρε τηλεφωνο στο 13802 και εξηγησε τους το προβλημα σου ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ο ΟΤΕ για τα pings φαινεται να ειναι μονοδρομος εφοσον δεν μπουκωνει οσο η ON


Βασικα ο ΟΤΕ , δεν μπουκωνει καθολου ...  :Razz:

----------


## matelas

> Βασικα ο ΟΤΕ , δεν μπουκωνει καθολου ...


Κάποτε ήταν πολύ μπουκωμένος, δεν ξεχνώ.  :Evil:

----------


## trd64

Αρχίσαμε πάλι σιγά σιγά





> ping www.k-play.de
> PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=103 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=100 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=138 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=133 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=119 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=125 ms
> 64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=52 time=126 ms
> ...

----------


## antonis556

Τωρα παλι , αρχοντες ::  :Razz: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 27/9/2010 12:32:51 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   51 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   50 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   51 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   51 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   52 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   49 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   50 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 50ms, Maximum = 50ms, Average = 50ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

> Βασικα ο ΟΤΕ , δεν μπουκωνει καθολου ...


Επειδή βλέπω ότι σε απασχολεί αρκετά, πώς και δεν πήγες ΟΤΕ?  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Πρωτον για οικονομικους λογους και δευτερον , επειδη ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την ΟΝ και ενταξυ πλεον , σπανια μπαινω απογευματα και βραδυα , λογω πανελληνιων ...

----------


## trd64

> Πρωτον για οικονομικους λογους και δευτερον , επειδη ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο την ΟΝ και ενταξυ πλεον , σπανια μπαινω απογευματα και βραδυα , λογω πανελληνιων ...


Και γιατί όταν είχα πΟΤΕ το εννοούσα  :Razz:  
ΟΤΕ & Vivodi δεν πάω ούτε να με πληρώσουν.
Στην fortthnet αν βεβαιωθώ ότι στην περιοχή μου είναι καλά ίσως πάω.
Στην HOL δύσκολα μόνο για το λογιστήριο της και την πτώση στην ταχύτητα που έφαγα.

Μετά την ON μου μένει η cyta & netone.  :Smile: 

Αν δεν είχε το πρόβλημα με τα pings μέσα στην ημέρα η ON θα έλεγα ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Στην fortthnet αν βεβαιωθώ ότι στην περιοχή μου είναι καλά ίσως πάω.


ROFLMAO όμως, κάθε τρεις και λίγο σέρνεται το σύμπαν και θα είναι η περιοχή σου καλά?  :Razz: 

εκεί να δεις ώρες αιχμής τα Σ/Κ, συγκριτικά με αυτούς είμαστε μια χαρά...

----------


## trd64

> ROFLMAO όμως, κάθε τρεις και λίγο σέρνεται το σύμπαν και θα είναι η περιοχή σου καλά? 
> 
> εκεί να δεις ώρες αιχμής τα Σ/Κ, συγκριτικά με αυτούς είμαστε μια χαρά...


Θα είμαστε μια χαρά όταν ξεπήξει στην διάρκεια της ημέρα η ON.

----------


## iakoboss7

> ΟΤΕ & Vivodi δεν πάω ούτε να με πληρώσουν.


η vivodi δεν υπαρχει ποια...την ειχε "φαει" η ΟΝ

----------


## trd64

> η vivodi δεν υπαρχει ποια...την ειχε "φαει" η ΟΝ


Εξ ου και τα προβλήματα τελευταία με το μπούκωμα. Από παλιά την vivodi την διακρίνει μια γκαντεμιά.  :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

ναι μόνο που η συγχώνευση έχει γίνει εδώ και μήνες  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

πανω απο χρονο νομιζω  :Razz:

----------


## trd64

Off Topic


		Ναι αλλά η ΟΝ από ότι είχα διαβάσει ήταν πολύ καλή εταιρεία. 
Άργησε να την χτυπήσει η γκαντεμιά  :Razz:

----------


## panagiotiC

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κι εγώ,πως μετράμε το ping;

----------


## antonis556

Εσυ που εχεις vista . Εναρξη->(ακριβως απο πανω στο κενο γραφεις cmd)->(στην μαυρη οθονη τωρα) ping k-play.de ή κατεβαζεις τα tools που εχουν φτιαξει τα παιδια απο το forum :: http://sourceforge.net/projects/qspeedtest/files/ , κατεβαζεις το αρχειο και το τρεχεις και ανεβαζεις  σε bbcode το αποτελεσμα ...

----------


## panagiotiC

Μέσο όρο 50ms μου έβγαλε.

----------


## LefterisK

> Μέσο όρο 50ms μου έβγαλε.


Κι εμένα...Καλό αυτό  :One thumb up:

----------


## panagiotiC

Πάντως σήμερα σέρνεται η ον,ούτε τα βίντεο φορτώνουν γρήγορα.Ούτε τίποτα,το upstream του snr έχει πέσει από το 11,6 στο 10,8.

----------


## tragikos

Όντως ping με k-play.de αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 178ms που κανονικά έχω 55ms!  :Mad:

----------


## panagiotiC

Εγώ έχω 50ms.

----------


## wolfy

Υπάρχει κάποια απάντηση "επίσημα" για το τι και πότε θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα? Τι λέει το κέντρο (έστω το τηλεφωνικό) ? 

Μιλάμε σέρνεται το σύμπαν τις τελευταίες μέρες..... ακόμα και το σερφάρισμα αργεί....

----------


## antonis556

Παιδια , το προβλημα ειναι κατα κυριο λογο στα pings , τις ωρες αιχμης . Τα download , browsing , streaming δεν εχουν καποιο προβλημα ...

----------


## ThReSh

ανάλογα το network που βρίσκεσαι antonis556, πχ τις ώρες αιχμής των Σ/Κ σε μένα το streaming δεν την παλεύει όπως τις ώρες αιχμής των καθημερινών...

----------


## stef128

ping se k-play.de  τωρα 5 και μιση  , 53,7 το μεγαλυτερο !!

θα προσπαθησω και πιο βραδυ !!!

----------


## ThReSh

είναι νωρίς ακόμα, κατά τις 22:00 ανεβαίνουν, αλλά όχι τόσο πολύ όσο τα Σ/Κ

----------


## matelas

Εξαρτάτε την δρομολόγηση που έχει η κάθε ip που παίρνετε, απ' ότι βλέπω όσοι δρομολογούνται από otegblobe δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## panagiotiC

Πάντως εμένα αυτή την στιγμή το ping με το k-play.de είναι 51 το μέγιστο.Κατεβάζω από nvidia με 1,8mb/sec,τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου είναι αυτά:

                          Down    Up
SNR Margin:        6.2 	     11.2	db

Line Attenuation: 16.0       7.5 	db

Data Rate:         17959 	1023 kbps

Παρόλα αυτά το browsing σέρνεται και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί...

----------


## ThReSh

για ποια sites λες? τι browser χρησιμοποιείς? ad block έχεις? virus/malware free το pc?

----------


## panagiotiC

Όλο γενικά το ίντερνετ εννοώ,mozilla χρησιμοποιώ.Αntivirus έχω το avast αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό.Και παλιά αυτό είχα.

----------


## ThReSh

προσωπικά η ταχύτητα browsing με την On είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα σε σχέση με αυτό που έκανα όταν είχα Forthnet, ακόμα και στις ώρες αιχμής της On...

----------


## BiSoNaS

> ROFLMAO όμως, κάθε τρεις και λίγο σέρνεται το σύμπαν και θα είναι η περιοχή σου καλά? 
> 
> εκεί να δεις ώρες αιχμής τα Σ/Κ, συγκριτικά με αυτούς είμαστε μια χαρά...


Δυστυχώς στην Forthnet που είμαι , και με Fastpath και με τα όλα μου. Τον τελευταίο  μήνα κάθε βραδύ  από τις 18:00μμ περίπου   μέχρι τις  12:30πμ, έχουμε congestion  και double latency.  Μιλάμε για pings se game servers όπου από 70ms μπορεί να πάνε και 180-200ms για  6 ώρες.  Παλιά γινόταν μερικές μέρες τον μήνα. Από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη μέχρι σήμερα  γίνεται σχεδόν κάθε μέρα.

----------


## MANTHES

Στην θεσσαλονικη φταναμε τα 400αρια με ον και καποιοι μας ελεγαν ειναι μια χαρα και δεν υπαρχει θεμα. Και τωρα καθε λιγο και λιγακι κοβεται το ιντερνετ. 
Μια χαρα ειναι η φορθνετ μπροστα τους. Καλυτερα να σερνεσαι παρα να μην εχεις καθολου ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο

----------


## trd64

> Στην θεσσαλονικη φταναμε τα 400αρια με ον και καποιοι μας ελεγαν ειναι μια χαρα και δεν υπαρχει θεμα. Και τωρα καθε λιγο και λιγακι κοβεται το ιντερνετ. 
> Μια χαρα ειναι η φορθνετ μπροστα τους. Καλυτερα να σερνεσαι παρα να μην εχεις καθολου ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο



Με 20623/927 που έχεις, μόνο   Χελ-ON-α Τelecoms δεν είναι  :Smile: 
Αλλά μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι  :One thumb up: 

Στην Αθήνα δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα όπως λες. Κοίταξε με άλλα άτομα στην Θεσσαλονίκη τι γίνεται και αν οι άλλοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα κοίταξε το εξοπλισμό σου.

Πάρε και κάποιο netgear να δεις την υγειά σου. 2 Εβδομάδες up με torrents, voip κλπ., και συνεχίζουμε.

Τα pings τα παίζουν για 2-3 ώρες κάθε ημέρα (το απόγευμα).

----------


## MANTHES

Και με φορθνετ τοσο ειχα ασε που εχουν ριξει την ταχυτητα κατα 1. Χθες ειχαμε παλι τετοια ωρα αν θυμαμαι καλα κανα 20λεπτο χωρις ιντερνετ (την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ηταν κανα 2ωρο κτλ)  Και φυσικα το προβλημα το εχουν και αλλοι στην θεσσαλονικη (εγω ανηκω στις παρα πολυ καλες περιπτωσεις)  και οσο για streaming σ/κ δεν το συζηταμε οταν μπορουν μαλιστα να δουν οσοι εχουν συνδεση με φορθνετ και Hol

----------


## trd64

Καλά μιλάμε καφενείο.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 
Αυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω με 10 KB/s και τα pings πέρασαν τον θεό.

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201010042012 by Someonefromhell, v0.49  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 1 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  91.132.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 91.132.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  198.797 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  104 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *117.536 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.61 Mbps or 1.58 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  83.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  114.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *404.25 msec*    *Group average*  *33.69 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  5.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Telia Germany  47.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  47.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  54.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  55.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Seabone Italy  60.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  B PANAP  61.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  65.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  68.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  B GEANT UK  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT Netherlands  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  73.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  78.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +15.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  90.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C ESPANIX  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Google CDN  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  101.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  114.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  118.25 msec  0.00%   -10.25 msec  C Telia US  139.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  161.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  169.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Bell Canada  170.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Allstream US  172.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  173.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Softlayer US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  178.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  184.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D TW Telecom US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Qwest US  189.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AboveNet US  202.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Level 3 US  205.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Savvis US  212.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  217.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  E XO Communications US  228.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  231.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E ChinaNet China  308.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  337.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  340.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  347.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  369.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  371.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  377.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  410.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10160.50 msec*    *Group average*  *141.12 msec*  *0.69%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  47.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  52.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  57.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  86.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D EA US  214.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Valve US  234.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1659.00 msec*    *Group average*  *82.95 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## tnt

Για Θεσσαλονίκη όντως έχουμε πλέον σοβαρό πρόβλημα... Τα pings αυξάνονται συνέχεια και οι αποσυνδέσεις όπως και οι διακοπές είναι συχνότατες...

Το καράβι άρχισε να μπάζει πολύ νερό...

----------


## antonis556

Πριν απο 2μερες που εκανα ping εδω :: www.verizonbusiness.com , ειχα 49 ping με διαφορετικη δρομολογηση . Δειτε τωρα :: 



```
Target Name: www.verizonbusiness.com
         IP: 88.221.100.35
  Date/Time: 9/10/2010 12:16:41 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.102]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    8 ms  ge0-1-4.atene3.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.77]
 7   22 ms  te1-4.palermo2.pal.seabone.net [195.22.218.207]
 8   23 ms  a88-221-100-35.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com [88.221.100.35]

Ping statistics for www.verizonbusiness.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 23ms, Average = 23ms
```

Τελεια ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 73 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τωρα αλλαξε παλι :: 



```
Target Name: www.verizonbusiness.com
         IP: 88.221.60.35
  Date/Time: 9/10/2010 1:29:03 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.102]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    7 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   50 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   49 ms  [62.75.4.214]
 9   50 ms  decix-fra5.netarch.akamai.com [80.81.192.168]
10   48 ms  a88-221-60-35.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com [88.221.60.35]

Ping statistics for www.verizonbusiness.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 48ms
```

----------


## Dark-Side

> Πριν απο 2μερες που εκανα ping εδω :: www.verizonbusiness.com , ειχα 49 ping με διαφορετικη δρομολογηση . Δειτε τωρα :: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Target Name: www.verizonbusiness.com
>          IP: 88.221.100.35
>   Date/Time: 9/10/2010 12:16:41 ìì
> 
> ...



Στο  πρώτο βγαίνεις από Seabone ενώ στο δεύτερο απο oteglobe...

----------


## iakoboss7

δηλαδη εχει προβλημα το oteglobe? πως ειναι δυνατον....?

----------


## antonis556

> Στο  πρώτο βγαίνεις από Seabone ενώ στο δεύτερο απο oteglobe...


Το καταλαβα , απλα ειπα μπας και εκαναν τιποτα σχετικα με το προβλημα ...

----------


## LefterisK

```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=126ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=143ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=141ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=136ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=52
```

Χάλια...Fastpath
Κανένας από ΟΤΕ να κάνει ping να συγκρίνουμε?

----------


## antonis556

Και που θα κανει τι θα καταλαβεις ? Αυτοι εχουν 50ms στο k-play.de ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δες εδω :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 10/10/2010 7:37:30 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  128 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  177 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  168 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  169 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  172 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  172 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  174 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  171 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 171ms, Maximum = 171ms, Average = 171ms
```

Αν δεν μπορουν να το καταλαβουν απο την ΟΝ μην το ψαχνουμε . Τουλαχιστον την αλλη φορα ειχε κρατησει 1 μηνα .  Τωρα , ηδη , τον εχουμε ξεπερασει ...

----------


## ThReSh

nope, νομίζω ότι μετά τις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου είχαμε αυτές τις καταστάσεις τα Σ/Κ

----------


## antonis556

Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως , αλλα πανω κατω κοντευουμε να κλεισουμε μηνα ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Γουσταρω μπουκωμα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 10/10/2010 8:05:57 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  143 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  192 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  237 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  240 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  243 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  184 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  246 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  244 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 244ms, Maximum = 244ms, Average = 244ms
```

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει το e-mail της ΟΝ , γιατι δεν το βρισκω , για να στειλω μια εικονα μονο , τιποτα αλλο ...

----------


## LefterisK

> Και που θα κανει τι θα καταλαβεις ? Αυτοι εχουν 50ms στο k-play.de ...


Τί θα καταλάβω? Απλά θα πάω ΟΤΕ και τελείωσε η υπόθεση, να ησυχάσει το κεφάλι μου...
Ξέρω είναι 15€ παραπάνω το μήνα αλλά τουλάχιστον θα γλιτώσω το καραμπούκωμα.  :Thumb down: 

Offtopic: Άσε που σε λίγο βγαίνει COD:Black ops και Medal... 

Τί θα κάνω? Θα παίζω με 200άρια? Μπα....  :Whistle:

----------


## gchris

Τι χάλια είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά κάθε απόγευμα?  :Thumb down: 



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=230ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=236ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=228ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=219ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 219ms, Maximum = 236ms, Average = 228ms
```

----------


## stef128

εγς ρε παιδια γιατι εχω μεσο ορο 64.4?

και ο φιλος ειναι κερατσινι , αθηνα και τετοια χαλια ?

καντε ολοι ενα ρεσταρτ του μοντεμ σας!!!

----------


## tragikos

> Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομέν
> ων:
> Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=246ms TTL=52
> Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=235ms TTL=52
> Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=237ms TTL=52
> Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=245ms TTL=52
> 
> Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
>     Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
> ...


Έλεος δηλαδή...

----------


## antonis556

> εγς ρε παιδια γιατι εχω μεσο ορο 64.4?
> 
> και ο φιλος ειναι κερατσινι , αθηνα και τετοια χαλια ?
> 
> καντε ολοι ενα ρεσταρτ του μοντεμ σας!!!


Ανεβασε ενα ping ή tracert σε παρακαλω πολυ ... Δεν παιζει να εχεις 64ms ...

----------


## panagiotiC

Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή έχω 56ms.

----------


## Lagman

πόσο καιρό έχει η on πρόβλημα με τα pings παιδιά ;  Καλά για forthnet τα ιδια και τα ιδια κάθε χρόνο το μόνο καλό που έκανε η forthnet είναι οτι έδωσε επιτέλους fastpath... Η hol έχει και προβλήματα και δεν δίνει fastpath lol

----------


## iakoboss7

εγω μεσο ορο 250 και τελευταιο hop στα 300  :Thumb down:  ειμαι σε interleaved αλλα φυσικα δεν δικαιολογείται...

----------


## antonis556

> Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή έχω 56ms.


Ανεβασε ενα tracert στο k-play.de ...

----------


## gchris

> Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή έχω 56ms.


Χωρίς Fast path και εχεις 56ms αυτή την στιγμή? Σίγουρα έχεις ontelecoms? Για δώσε κανένα screen shot.



  Μετάαπο reset του ρουτερ... (Κανένα error)




> Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=243ms TTL=52
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=259ms TTL=52
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=243ms TTL=52
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=229ms TTL=52
> 
> Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
>     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
>     Minimum = 229ms, Maximum = 259ms, Average = 243ms


Τραγικά πράγματα.

----------


## LefterisK

```
Tracing route to k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms     2 ms     3 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    13 ms    10 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.80
  4     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5   203 ms   201 ms   203 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6   244 ms   234 ms   229 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   222 ms   294 ms   213 ms  62.75.4.150
  8   217 ms   217 ms   217 ms  80.81.192.214
  9   201 ms   204 ms   204 ms  217.17.20.193
 10   256 ms   248 ms   250 ms  217.17.20.22
 11   198 ms   201 ms   197 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12   258 ms   212 ms   209 ms  178.20.10.23

Trace complete.
```

----------


## tragikos

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.46
  4     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5   186 ms   188 ms   179 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6   191 ms   198 ms   193 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   190 ms   187 ms   186 ms  62.75.4.150
  8   180 ms   188 ms   190 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9   230 ms   224 ms   221 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10   209 ms   211 ms   218 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 11   202 ms   198 ms   196 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12   219 ms   224 ms   221 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Oteglobe...

----------


## stef128

Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ>ping www.k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=65ms TTL=127
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=72ms TTL=127
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=127
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=66ms TTL=127

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 65ms, Μέγιστο = 72ms, Μέσος όρος = 67ms

C:\Documents and Settings\ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ>



μετακομιστε ολοι χαιδαρι !!!!

----------


## panagiotiC

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω,μπορεί να είμαι και fastpath,μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είμαι.Ποιο προφίλ είναι το interleaved;

----------


## LefterisK

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω,μπορεί να είμαι και fastpath,μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είμαι.Ποιο προφίλ είναι το interleaved;


Όποια επιλογή κάνεις εκεί που λέει "έχω πιο σταθερή σύνδεση στο internet" είναι interleaved.
Μάλλον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα pings γιατί η περιοχή σου δεν έχει πολύ traffic ή είναι πιο σωστά μοιρασμένο το ίντερνετ και πάει από άλλη διαδρομή ίσως πιο αναβαθμισμένη...Τί να πω...

Πάντως παιδιά δεν είναι μόνο τα pings. Tώρα που είναι πιο αργά είδα μεγάλη διαφορά και στο Internet browsing... 
Πάει πολύ γρηγορότερα.
Δεν είναι καλό αυτό.  :Sad: 
Άντε σιγά-σιγά για ΟΤΕ...

----------


## socratis10

εμενα σε k-lite μου βγαζει 65 ms σε interlieved.

----------


## nothing

τωρα που ειδα το θεμα εχω 52ms αλλα προφανως ειναι χαλαρα τα πραγματα...
αυριο οσο θαμαι σπιτι θα κανω ανα τακτα διαστηματα να δω διακυμανσεις...
δυστυχως τις ωρες που βλεπω οτι εχετε προβλημα συνηθως λειπω αλλα θα τεσταρω οσο μπορω...


Edit: [ 12:20 και παλι στα 52ms.... ]

----------


## LefterisK

Nομιζω οτι τα Σ/Κ ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα και φαινεται καλυτερα. Τις καθημερινες δεν θα εχεις την ιδια εικονα.

----------


## nothing

κοιτα προσωπικα δε με απασχολει το θεμα μιας και παντα σφαιρα πανε ολα ακομα και με τορρεντ ανοιχτα στο full upload αλλα με το ping δεν ασχολουμαι μιας και δε παιζω παιχνιδια οποτε αυτα τα ms δε παιζουν κανενα ρολο στην υπολοιπη χρηση του net αρα και δεν τα πρατηρω αλλα ποτε γενικα δεν ειδα τρελα νουμερα ακομη και οταν τα δοκιμαζαμε παλαιοτερα...
τις δοκιμες τις κανω για τα παιδια να δουμε τι παιζει...
τις ωρες που αναφερετε οτι υπαρχει προβλημα συνηθως ειμαι εξω και κανω βολτες οποτε δε μπορω να τεσταρω τοτε...

καλα pings ευχομαι σε ολους αμεσα!!!

----------


## ThReSh

όταν έχει αυξηθεί το latency λόγω πιταρίσματος το browsing επηρεάζεται αρκετά, πχ σε σελίδες που είναι online manga viewers οι photos (pages) ενός chapter κάποιου manga φορτώνουν αισθητά πιο αργά σε ώρες αιχμής...

----------


## antonis556

Τωρα ομως αρχοντες  :Razz:  



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 11/10/2010 4:20:23 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   56 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   49 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   50 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   56 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   52 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   56 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   53 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 53ms
```

----------


## ThReSh

είναι νωρίς ακόμα...

----------


## antonis556

> είναι νωρίς ακόμα...


Δυστυχως . Αντε να το φτιαξουν να ηρεμησουμε ...

----------


## panagiotiC

> Όποια επιλογή κάνεις εκεί που λέει "έχω πιο σταθερή σύνδεση στο internet" είναι interleaved.
> Μάλλον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα pings γιατί η περιοχή σου δεν έχει πολύ traffic ή είναι πιο σωστά μοιρασμένο το ίντερνετ και πάει από άλλη διαδρομή ίσως πιο αναβαθμισμένη...Τί να πω...
> 
> Πάντως παιδιά δεν είναι μόνο τα pings. Tώρα που είναι πιο αργά είδα μεγάλη διαφορά και στο Internet browsing... 
> Πάει πολύ γρηγορότερα.
> Δεν είναι καλό αυτό. 
> Άντε σιγά-σιγά για ΟΤΕ...


Ε τότε βλακείες λέω,fastpath έχω αφού έχω επιλέξει να γίνει 24άρα η γραμμή.

----------


## antonis556

Μ ' αρεσε που ειχε πει η ΟΝ οτι μετα το καλοκαιρι θα προσθεσει 2 νεα κυκλωματα .... 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 12/10/2010 9:28:44 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   85 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  132 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   99 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  102 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  108 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  129 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  107 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  103 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 103ms, Maximum = 103ms, Average = 103ms
```

----------


## yyy

Άσχετο: Δεν ξέρω για pings, αλλά εμένα με έχουν τρελάνει στις αποσυνδέσεις σήμερα!!!

----------


## nio25

15mbps-fastpath  dslam-Δαγκλή

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 1 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  91.132.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 91.132.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  201.843 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *123.343 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.00 Mbps or 1.50 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  8.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  106.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Verizon Hellas  145.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *386.50 msec*    *Group average*  *32.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  5.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cachefly  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  51.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  54.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  57.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B PANAP  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Google CDN  75.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  77.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Tinet UK  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C British Telecom UK  84.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Google CDN  86.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Google CDN  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Opentransit France  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  100.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  106.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  108.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  109.75 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  113.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  125.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Telia US  143.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  155.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  159.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  182.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Savvis US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D TW Telecom US  189.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  199.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  204.00 msec  25.00%   -1.33 msec  E Bell Canada  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Rackspace US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Verizon US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E AboveNet US  220.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  224.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  228.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  230.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  234.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  250.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F XO Communications US  275.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  341.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  343.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  373.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  378.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  380.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  392.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  402.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10839.00 msec*    *Group average*  *148.48 msec*  *0.34%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  48.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  51.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  52.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  53.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  53.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  56.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  58.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B RDSNET Romania  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  98.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Gameservers US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  E Valve US  268.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1725.50 msec*    *Group average*  *86.28 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Dark-Side

> 15mbps-fastpath  dslam-Δαγκλή
> 
> Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 1 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  91.132.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 91.132.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  201.843 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *123.343 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.00 Mbps or 1.50 MB/sec* 
>    
> 
> *Detailed ping results*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...



fastwhat?. Ξέχνα το νόμιζα είσαι hol.. :Razz:

----------


## tsack

το γλέντι άρχισε 120ms Γερμανία

----------


## nio25

> fastwhat?. Ξέχνα το νόμιζα είσαι hol..


Έχω δυο γραμμές μια Πάτρα-hol και μια Αθήνα-Οn  :Smile: 



```
Target Name: k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 17/10/2010 6:44:18 ìì

 1    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms    0 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       *       *       *       *       [-]
 3   18 ms   17 ms   18 ms   18 ms   17 ms  [91.132.2.48]
 4   18 ms   18 ms   19 ms   18 ms   18 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 5   19 ms   18 ms   19 ms   19 ms   18 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 6   68 ms   62 ms   62 ms   63 ms   62 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 7   62 ms   61 ms   62 ms   61 ms   61 ms  [62.75.4.214]
 8   62 ms   62 ms   62 ms   62 ms   61 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
 9   64 ms   64 ms   63 ms   64 ms   64 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
10   65 ms   64 ms   64 ms   64 ms   64 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
11   64 ms   65 ms   65 ms   64 ms   64 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
12   69 ms   68 ms   68 ms   67 ms   68 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 5, Received = 5, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 68ms
```

----------


## gouminho

Γλεντι τα 120? τα 240 για Σουηδια (από 90) ειναι γλέντι :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Th3Beh0ldeR

Έφυγε αίτηση για οτε σήμερα... δυστυχώς γιατί πότε ποιο πριν δεν είχα προβλήματα αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα διαστήμα πριν από κανά χρόνο πάλι. Πραγματικά κρίμα γιατί τέτοια σκαμπανεβάσματα (150+) δίχνουν πόσο κακής ποιότητας είναι η διασύνδεση τους, ειδικά όταν αφορά συγκεκριμένες περιοχές.

----------


## nio25

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 1 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  91.132.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 91.132.128.0/17  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  210.906 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *232.198 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.63 Mbps or 1.58 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  18.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  19.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  20.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  20.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  340.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *718.25 msec*    *Group average*  *59.85 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  17.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  69.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NL-IX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C DE-CIX  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  112.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  114.50 msec  0.00%   -18.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  127.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Telia US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  188.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Verizon Chech  225.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  E Isnet South Africa  244.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E GEANT UK  283.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  302.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Opentransit France  303.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Tinet UK  317.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Seabone Italy  327.50 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F Cogent Germany  329.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Google CDN  337.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Google CDN  343.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F NTT Communications UK  344.25 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network UK  346.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F British Telecom UK  348.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Sprint Nextel France  350.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Savvis Germany  353.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Google CDN  353.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  F Level 3 Germany  354.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Cable&Wireless Germany  354.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  362.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Global Crossing US  367.75 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  F Cogent Communications US  368.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F AMS-IX  371.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Tinet Netherlands  372.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Bell Canada  377.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F AT&T US  388.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F AboveNet US  398.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F The Planet US  401.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Savvis US  415.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Level 3 US  415.00 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  423.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Yahoo US  427.00 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  F Verizon US  431.75 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  433.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Qwest US  444.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Tata Communications US  452.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Rackspace US  454.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  478.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  506.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  546.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  563.25 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  568.00 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F Optus Australia  577.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  582.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  592.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  604.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *20791.25 msec*    *Group average*  *284.81 msec*  *0.00%*   *F*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





G-Portal Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  68.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  70.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  98.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  354.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F Valve US  426.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Gameservers US  456.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F EA US  480.25 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *2871.25 msec*    *Group average*  *143.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## MANTHES

Γίνεται Ping στο www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=270ms TTL=45
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=285ms TTL=45
Απάντηση από: 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 χρόνος=272ms TTL=45
Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.51.218.146:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 3, Απολεσθέντα = 1 (απώλεια 25%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 270ms, Μέγιστο = 285ms, Μέσος όρος = 275ms

Αν και δεν ξερω να υποθεσω πως και το streaming σχετιζεται με τα Ping; Για μια ακομα φορα θελησα να δω κατι μεσω ιντερνετ και δεν μπορεσα την ιδια στιγμη που εβλεπαν με hol και φορθνετ. Ειναι για τα πανηγυρια

----------


## tsack

τα λέμε παίδες... έφυγε αίτηση για Connx.καλό κουράγιο  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Και μετα απο αρκετο καιρο γυρισαμε στα 66αρια  :Razz:  Σε χρονο 2 λεπτων απο 50->68ms



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 22/10/2010 2:58:17 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   66 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   67 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   68 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   66 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   69 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   66 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   68 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 68ms, Average = 68ms
```

Απο το κακο στο χειροτερο παμε ...

----------


## tnt

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.131
  5     *       16 ms    17 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    69 ms    71 ms    74 ms  62.75.4.129
  7     *       56 ms    58 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    61 ms    62 ms    62 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    66 ms    68 ms    66 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    74 ms    71 ms    72 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 11    70 ms    72 ms    72 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    59 ms    58 ms    60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]
```

----------


## globalnoise

```
Traceroute has started…

traceroute to k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  4.407 ms  1.747 ms  1.612 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.12 (91.132.2.12)  27.558 ms  25.206 ms  25.573 ms
 4  91.132.2.129 (91.132.2.129)  25.386 ms  24.878 ms  25.503 ms
 5  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net (62.75.3.137)  26.650 ms
    gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net (62.75.3.245)  26.834 ms  26.972 ms
 6  62.75.4.129 (62.75.4.129)  82.920 ms  83.579 ms  82.625 ms
 7  62.75.4.150 (62.75.4.150)  70.090 ms  70.226 ms  68.770 ms
 8  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  87.504 ms  82.322 ms  73.350 ms
 9  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.193)  86.337 ms  88.272 ms  82.982 ms
10  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.22)  77.503 ms  85.182 ms  87.811 ms
11  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net (79.171.176.158)  86.738 ms  79.804 ms  81.140 ms
12  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23)  85.301 ms  82.027 ms  83.965 ms
```

Κάντε την αφαίρεση για να βγουν τα ms από το interleaving  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

> ```
> Traceroute has started…
> 
> traceroute to k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
>  1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  4.407 ms  1.747 ms  1.612 ms
>  2  * * *
>  3  91.132.2.12 (91.132.2.12)  27.558 ms  25.206 ms  25.573 ms
>  4  91.132.2.129 (91.132.2.129)  25.386 ms  24.878 ms  25.503 ms
>  5  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net (62.75.3.137)  26.650 ms
> ...


Απο τότε που σταμάτησες το css έχεις χαλάσει ακους εκεί interleaved απαπαπα χαχααχ

----------


## globalnoise

> Απο τότε που σταμάτησες το css έχεις χαλάσει ακους εκεί interleaved απαπαπα χαχααχ


Αχαχα ε ναι, τώρα θέλω καθαρά bandwidth και *άσφαλτα* δεδομένα + αglitchάριστη IPTV να αράξω  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Ε , τι ειναι τουτο ? 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 25/10/2010 12:06:55 ðì

 1 1504 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3 1546 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4 1618 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5 1690 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6 1762 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7 1835 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8 1906 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9 1979 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10 2051 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11 2123 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12 2194 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13 2267 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 2267ms, Maximum = 2267ms, Average = 2267ms
```

Πλακα μας κανει ετσι ?

Edit: [ Απο το netbook . Wireless ]

----------


## globalnoise

Το netbook σου κάνει 1,5 δευτερόλεπτο να πάρει απάντηση απ'το router

----------


## trd64

Πάντως σήμερα το απόγευμα σερνόταν και είχε ΦΟΒΕΡΟ θόρυβο η γραμμή.
Τώρα είναι ΟΚ αλλά πάω για ύπνο  :Smile:

----------


## tragikos

```
C:\Users\Tragikos>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.46
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5   192 ms   197 ms   194 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6   228 ms   228 ms   230 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   232 ms   234 ms   239 ms  62.75.4.150
  8   239 ms   230 ms   227 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9   254 ms   237 ms   236 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10   226 ms   225 ms   223 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 11   213 ms   217 ms   220 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12   251 ms   244 ms   237 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Users\Tragikos>
```

Ότι χειρότερο έχω πετύχει...

----------


## MANTHES

Και στην Θεσσαλονικη αυτη την στιγμη εχει ακριβως τα ιδια νουμερα  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Κλειστε το , το μαγαζι , να πουμε ...



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 27/10/2010 10:57:01 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  180 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  226 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  238 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  239 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  243 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  231 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  244 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  250 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 250ms, Maximum = 250ms, Average = 250ms
```

Με κοβω σιγα-σιγα για Wind ή ΟΤΕ ...

----------


## LefterisK

> Κλειστε το , το μαγαζι , να πουμε ...
> 
> Με κοβω σιγα-σιγα για Wind ή ΟΤΕ ...


Τα ιδια κι εγω...Δεν παει αλλο!
Mη το σκεφτεσαι... :Whistle: 
Παμε να του δινουμε...  :Thumb down:

----------


## gchris

Κάθε μέρα πλέον από της 5 το απόγευμα μέχρι της 12 το βράδυ η on telecoms δεν υπάρχει...
Έχουν πει τίποτα για το πότε (και αν) θα το διορθώσουν? Γνωρίζουν πόσο τραγική είναι η κατάσταση σε browsing, streaming και gaming κάθε απόγευμα ?
Αν είναι να την κάνουμε σιγά σιγά...

----------


## gouminho

Όσο παει και χειρότερα!!! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## antonis556

Δεν προκειται να το διορθωσουν . Δεν βρισκονται και σε πολυ καλη οικονομικη κατασταση .... :/

----------


## antonis556

Το ' χετε ξεφτιλισει το θεμα να πουμε ...



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 28/10/2010 5:19:32 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.1.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  133 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  179 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  167 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  165 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  170 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  179 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  172 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  177 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 177ms, Maximum = 177ms, Average = 177ms
```

5 το απογευμα και δεν μπορουμε ουτε online game να παιξουμε . Ελεος δηλαδη . Το Σ/Κ δηλαδη τι θα γινει ? Απο τις 10 το πρωι θα εχετε αυτα τα μαυρα χαλια ?

----------


## gerstavros

εγώ ρε παιδιά δεν έχω πρόβλημα, είμαι πολύ κάτω από 100, ακόμα και 20

----------


## DiM

:Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Evil: 

Εάν ήταν δορυφορικό internet μια χαρά θα ήταν όμως για επίγειο DSL internet το έλεος το ίδιο. 

Kαραπιτα είναι και άμα το συνεχίσουν θα τους διευκολύνουμε φεύγοντας και αφήνοντας τους να χαίρονται τις ... υπηρεσίες τους στην ON.

----------


## gouminho

340 πλέον το ping για server σε Σουηδία. Ντροπή. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## trd64

Εγώ άνοιξα ένα ticket και αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα θα ανοίγω ένα καινούργιο μια φορά την εβδομάδα έως ότου συμπληρώσω 12 μήνες και φύγω (εκτός και τα πάρω και φύγω νωρίτερα).

----------


## restos

tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    68 ms    52 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.30
  4    75 ms    84 ms    78 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    34 ms    78 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6   150 ms   144 ms   144 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7   141 ms   159 ms   143 ms  62.75.4.129
  8   191 ms   214 ms   174 ms  62.75.4.138
  9   137 ms   172 ms   143 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   183 ms   240 ms   183 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11   169 ms   205 ms   175 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 12   124 ms   121 ms   124 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 13   119 ms   122 ms   130 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## gchris

Μετά τα μεσάνυχτα πάντως ε? Δεν έχουμε παράπονο, άρχοντες...  :Laughing: 


```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 54ms, Average = 52ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορουμε κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 31/10/2010 4:12:24 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    7 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    9 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    8 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  161 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  201 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  222 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  224 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  226 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  204 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  226 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  230 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 230ms, Maximum = 230ms, Average = 230ms
```

Close the store  :One thumb up:

----------


## gchris

Τι το θες και εσύ το Internet απογευματιάτικα? Μπες και κανε την δουλειά σου τα ξημερώματα που πάει σφαίρα.  :Embarassed: 



```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=300ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=287ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=300ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=299ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 287ms, Maximum = 300ms, Average = 296ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Ακουστε να γελασετε . Το μεσημερι , μεσω myon , αφηνω ticket σχετικα με τα pings . Σε 10 λεπτα εχω απαντηση , με παιρνουν τηλ απο το Τεχνικο Τμημα και μου λενε κυριε δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απο τη μερια της ΟΝ , επικοινωνηστε μου λενε με τους web master του server του εξωτερικου που παιζεται και να σκεφτειτε οτι εστειλα και tracert ...  :ROFL: 

11 η ωρα και δεν λεει να στρωσει , να δουμε ασπρη μερα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 31/10/2010 11:07:04 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5   36 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  180 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  226 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  253 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  255 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  257 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  230 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  256 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  257 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 257ms, Maximum = 257ms, Average = 257ms
```

----------


## socratis10

Τραγικα πραγματα τις τελευταιες 2 μερες.Μεχρι και το download ορισμενες φορες σερνετε.Ακομα και το youtube που επαιζε παντα μια χαρα ,τις 2 τελευταιες μερες σερνετε.Δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανουν για να μην αρχισουμε τα γαμωσταυριδια βραδυατικα.Να γυρνας να παιξεις ενα παιχνιδι να χαλαρωσεις και να μην μπορεις.

----------


## gouminho

> Τραγικα πραγματα τις τελευταιες 2 μερες.Μεχρι και το download ορισμενες φορες σερνετε.Ακομα και το youtube που επαιζε παντα μια χαρα ,τις 2 τελευταιες μερες σερνετε.Δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει αλλα κατι πρεπει να κανουν για να μην αρχισουμε τα γαμωσταυριδια βραδυατικα.Να γυρνας να παιξεις ενα παιχνιδι να χαλαρωσεις και να μην μπορεις.


Αν τους στελναμε μια ομαδική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας κοινοποιημενη και ΕΕΤ λέτε θα είχε κανένα αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## bondage

Εγώ πάντως σαν fps gamer είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος σε σχέση πάντα με αυτά που πλήρωνα στον OTE, με εξαίρεση τα ΣΚ που Γερμανία έχω κάτι 150άρια, καθημερινές είμαι σταθερά σε Ελληνικούς servers 8ms-15ms και σε Γερμανικούς 46ms-50ms.

----------


## antonis556

Τις ωρες μη αιχμης φιλε bondage ολοι ετσι ειμαστε , με πολυ καλους χρονους αποκρισης . Αλλα τις ωρες αιχμης και τα ΣΚ η κατασταση ειναι χαλια .  :Thumb down:

----------


## socratis10

λοιπον,να τους παρω τηλ να τους βρισω?11 η ωρα και κανω ping k-play.de
Μεσος ορος  764 ms 
Χαχαχαχα

Τα 764 δεν κρατησαν πολυ,παρα μονο 5 λεπτα.
Τωρα ειανι στα 140 ms.

----------


## gchris

Παιδιά μην το ψάχνεται όλοι τα ίδια ms έχουμε σε kplay, Ξεκινάει κατά τις 19:00 με 140ms στης 21:30 φτανει τα 290 και μετα πεφτει παλι στα 140 κατα τις 23:30. Μετα της 12:00 παει στα 55ms...

----------


## iakoboss7

εχει παρει κανενας καμια καλη απαντηση απο την ΟΝ για ολο αυτο?

----------


## antonis556

Εμενα μου ειπαν οτι φταιει ο web master του server που παιζω στο call of duty  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

σιγα μην φταιει και ο puppet master  :Cool:  οτι να νε κυριολεκτικα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## spyros2n

Πάντως σε League of Legends Eu (frankfurt) τα ping times είναι πολύ χαμηλά 24/7 και σε ώρες αιχμής κλπ.

----------


## ThReSh

ανάλογα το network της On (routing) που βρίσκεσαι...

----------


## antonis556

Για αυτη την ωρα μου ειναι δυσκολο να το πιστεψω .... ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 2/11/2010 8:15:31 ìì

 1   76 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3   15 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    9 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   51 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   53 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   54 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   52 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   52 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   53 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   56 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 56ms
```

----------


## ThReSh

υπομονή μέχρι τις 22:00-23:00

----------


## LefterisK

```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=149ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=179ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=153ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 149ms, Maximum = 185ms, Average = 166ms
```

Αντωνη τωρα ποσο εχεις? Εχει ανεβει παντως εδω...

----------


## socratis10

εδω 130 ms .

----------


## iakoboss7

λετε να εφτιαξε καθολου????

----------


## Pyravlos

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.42
  4     7 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    54 ms    53 ms    54 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    52 ms    52 ms    51 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    54 ms    53 ms    53 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
 11    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    57 ms    57 ms    56 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.

6:30 το πρωι

----------


## trd64

Έφτιαξε.... Έφτιαξε





> ping 178.20.10.23
> PING 178.20.10.23 (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=56.9 ms
> 64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=57.0 ms
> 64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=57.8 ms
> 64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=56.9 ms
> 64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=56.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_req=6 ttl=52 time=55.7 ms
> ^C
> ...


Μόλις το δοκίμασα  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

μα τετοιες ωρες παντα καλα ειναι!!! 9 το βραδι με 11 να δουμε πως θα ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Ειπα και εγω . Τρομαξα στην αρχη και λεω θα μας ξεσυνηθισουν ?  :ROFL: 

Edit: [ Παρτε και ενα απο εμενα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 3/11/2010 9:29:31 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   50 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   50 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   50 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   51 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   52 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   52 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   55 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 55ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 55ms
```

 ]

----------


## iakoboss7

antoni το tracert σου το κανεις με καποιο προγραμμα? γιατι με το cmd των windows ειναι διαφορετικο.

----------


## antonis556

> antoni το tracert σου το κανεις με καποιο προγραμμα? γιατι με το cmd των windows ειναι διαφορετικο.


Με το pingplotter το κανω . Σου το βγαζει κατευθειαν και δεν περιμενεις οπως στο cmd για το 2ο hop , τον brass δηλαδη ... 

http://www.pingplotter.com/freeware.html  :One thumb up:

----------


## iakoboss7

```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 3/11/2010 11:38:08

 1    0 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.30]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   50 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   50 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   50 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   51 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   52 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   52 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   53 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 53ms
```

τωρα μαλιστα  :Razz:

----------


## gchris

Πράγματι χτες το απόγευμα ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα. Για να δούμε και σήμερα.

----------


## ThReSh

ναι γιατί είχε μπάλα  :Razz:

----------


## gchris

> ναι γιατί είχε μπάλα


Ναι μάλλον. 
Μια από τα ίδια σήμερα.



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=257ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=252ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=245ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=249ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 245ms, Maximum = 257ms, Average = 250ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Παιδες καλησπερα . Τι ping εχετε αυτη την ωρα στο k-play.de ?

----------


## MANTHES

Κοντα στα 172  :Worthy:

----------


## trd64

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάθεστε και δεν πάτε σε άλλη εταιρεία.

Εγώ πριν έρθω διάβαζα τα καλύτερα για την ΟΝ αλλά η κατάσταση είναι τελείως απαράδεκτη.

Χρησιμοποιώ συνεχώς VOIP. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα ένα σημαντικό τηλ και είχε απίστευτη καθυστέρηση με ηχώ και στο τέλος κόπηκε κιόλας  :Thumb down:  

Χρησιμοποιούσα omnivoice. Πήρα και με viva που έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα αλλά έφαγα πάλι ήττα.

Επίσης όταν κατεβάζεις / ανεβάζεις μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων πέφτει και η ταχύτητα που λέει και κάποιος άλλος.

Γενικά η κατάσταση είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτη και το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να την κάνω για αλλού (αν και έχω πει ότι δεν θα πληρώσω κερατιάτικα σε καμία εταιρεία - δεν έχω κλείσει χρόνο)

Όπου εμπλέκεται η vivodi τέτοια μπάχαλα γίνονται  :Evil: 

Σημ. Για τα pings δεν λέω τίποτε γιατί μας φέρνουν πιο κοντά στον θεό.  :Mad:

----------


## gerstavros

εγώ τώρα 130-150ms

μόλις τσέκαρα κι απ την hol της ξαδέρφης μου από πάνω κι έχει περίπου 160-170

----------


## Ntalton

Ωστε και σεις την κατηφορα πηρατε... Κριμα, και νομιζα πως η ΟΝ ηταν καλυτερη. 
Και η Hol αυτη την στιγμη πρεπει να εχει πεσμενο ενα κυκλωμα, και τα πινγκς μας ειναι στην θεο.

----------


## Th3Beh0ldeR

Παιδιά εγώ ούτε καν έκανα τον κόπο να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο για να ακούσω τις @@ τους ότι φταίνε οι σερβερς που παίζουμε κτλ κτλ.
Έχω Οτε εδώ και δύο μέρες και ξένιασε το κεφάλι μου. Με το αντίστοιχο τίμημα βέβαια. 36ε για triple play στην On, 38ε μόνο το ιντερνετ στον οτε μετά το εξάμηνο....

Και μία απόδειξη προς του "τεχνικούς" της ον ότι δεν φταίνε οι σερβερ μας:

ΣΕ ΩΡΑ ΑΙΧΜΗΣ

Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7600]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\Th3Beh0ldeR>ping www.k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομέν
ων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=59ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 59ms, Μέγιστο = 59ms, Μέσος όρος = 59ms

Αν και πιστέυω ότι η ον θα κάνει κάποια κίνηση για να διωρθώσει το πρόβλημα δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω πότε θα ξυπνήσουν ή πότε θα φύγουν τόσοι πολλοί και θα σταματήσει να πιτάρει. :Laughing:

----------


## antonis556

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάθεστε και δεν πάτε σε άλλη εταιρεία.
> 
> Εγώ πριν έρθω διάβαζα τα καλύτερα για την ΟΝ αλλά η κατάσταση είναι τελείως απαράδεκτη.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ συνεχώς VOIP. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα ένα σημαντικό τηλ και είχε απίστευτη καθυστέρηση με ηχώ και στο τέλος κόπηκε κιόλας  
> 
> Χρησιμοποιούσα omnivoice. Πήρα και με viva που έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα αλλά έφαγα πάλι ήττα.
> 
> Επίσης όταν κατεβάζεις / ανεβάζεις μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων πέφτει και η ταχύτητα που λέει και κάποιος άλλος.
> ...


Τη σημασια εχει η vivodi με την ΟΝ ? Eντελως ακυρο για την κατασταση της ΟΝ . Αυτο που συμβαινει οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι δεν υπαρχει επαρκες bandwidth ...

----------


## trd64

> Τη σημασια εχει η vivodi με την ΟΝ ? Eντελως ακυρο για την κατασταση της ΟΝ . Αυτο που συμβαινει οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι δεν υπαρχει επαρκες bandwidth ...


Αν ήσουν ποτέ πελάτης της vivodi θα μπορούσε να καταλάβεις τι σημασία έχει.

Η vivodi είχε και έχει 1000000 προβλήματα. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η ΟΝ ήταν εντάξει, βάζοντας στην πλάτη της τα προβλήματα της vivodi καταλήγουμε εκεί που είμαστε σήμερα.  

Το ότι δεν έχει badwith, είναι ανεξάρτητο από την vivodi?

----------


## MANTHES

Και εγω δεν καταλαβα που κολλαει η βιβοντι. Οταν ξεκινησε στην θεσσαλονικη ηταν εξαιρετικη και χρησιμοποιουσε 100% το κυκλωμα της βιβοντι. Αυτο ομως κρατησε 2 μηνες οποτε και μπουκωσε και φυσικα αυτο δεν προκειται να αλλαξει

----------


## antonis556

Ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λεει ο φιλος manthes . Το προβλημα που εχει τωρα η ΟΝ εχει να κανει καθαρα με την ελλειψη bandwidth απο το δικτυο της ΟΝ ...

----------


## gerstavros

> Ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λεει ο φιλος manthes . Το προβλημα που εχει τωρα η ΟΝ εχει να κανει καθαρα με την ελλειψη bandwidth απο το δικτυο της ΟΝ ...


Πού να δείτε τι τραβάνε στην hol, τη forthnet και την τελλας
Εμείς μια χαρα είμαστε

----------


## antonis556

H Wind δεν βλεπω να τραβαει και πολλα . Ισα-ισα που απο θεμα ping ειναι αψογη (για Αθηνα μιλαμε παντα , για επαρχια δεν ξερω τι γινεται) , αλλα απο download εχει ενα θεμα ...

----------


## ThReSh

> H Wind δεν βλεπω να τραβαει και πολλα . Ισα-ισα που απο θεμα ping ειναι αψογη (για Αθηνα μιλαμε παντα , για επαρχια δεν ξερω τι γινεται) , αλλα απο download εχει ενα θεμα ...


μην κοιτάς τα serial downloads με εξωτερικό του Mouse Potato, δεν φταίει η Wind/Tellas για αυτά, είχε διαφορετικά όταν έτρεξε από linux live cd...κάτι φταίει στα windows του.

----------


## trd64

> Πού να δείτε τι τραβάνε στην hol, τη forthnet και την τελλας
> Εμείς μια χαρα είμαστε


Ας μην γίνουμε σαν τους πολιτικούς, να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις με τους χειρότερους.

Προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να πάω στον ΟΤΕ (εκεί που έλεγα ότι δεν θα πάω ποτέ πάλι).

Το θέμα της vivodi το είπα χιουμοριστικά στην αρχή μιας και αυτή η εταιρεία μόνο προβλήματα έχει αλλά επί της ουσίας αν δεν έχει χρήματα τώρα (η ΟΝ) που να αναβαθμίσει το bandwith? Άρα εμμέσως έχει σχέση και η vivodi.

----------


## SfH

> Αν ήσουν ποτέ πελάτης της vivodi θα μπορούσε να καταλάβεις τι σημασία έχει.
> 
> Η vivodi είχε και έχει 1000000 προβλήματα. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η ΟΝ ήταν εντάξει, βάζοντας στην πλάτη της τα προβλήματα της vivodi καταλήγουμε εκεί που είμαστε σήμερα.  
> 
> Το ότι δεν έχει badwith, είναι ανεξάρτητο από την vivodi?


Τα δίκτυα έχουν ενοποιηθεί σε αρκετά σημεία ( ειδικά στα uplinks με εξωτερικό που είναι και το θέμα του thread ) αλλά, πρακτικά, vivodi δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή. Από όταν έγινε το merge, κάθε μήνα είχαμε σχεδόν το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό όριο απολύσεων, όλες από τη μεριά της vivodi. Θα μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση αν έχει μείνει κανένας vivodiανός στο σχήμα ακόμα, ειδικά υψηλόβαθμος. Επίσης, αν μη τι άλλο, η vivodi είχε απειροελάχιστα προβλήματα στο δίκτυο. Αλλού ήταν που υστερούσε ( έως ήταν ανύπαρκτη  :Razz:  ).

----------


## trd64

> Τα δίκτυα έχουν ενοποιηθεί σε αρκετά σημεία ( ειδικά στα uplinks με εξωτερικό που είναι και το θέμα του thread ) αλλά, πρακτικά, vivodi δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή. Από όταν έγινε το merge, κάθε μήνα είχαμε σχεδόν το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό όριο απολύσεων, όλες από τη μεριά της vivodi. Θα μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση αν έχει μείνει κανένας vivodiανός στο σχήμα ακόμα, ειδικά υψηλόβαθμος. Επίσης, αν μη τι άλλο, η vivodi είχε απειροελάχιστα προβλήματα στο δίκτυο.* Αλλού ήταν που υστερούσε* ( έως ήταν ανύπαρκτη  ).


Ξέρω!!!! Στο λογιστήριο (που τουλάχιστον στην ΟΝ είναι μακράν το καλύτερο που έχω συναντήσει).

Αλλά και το browsing στην vivodi ήταν για πολύ γερά νεύρα  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Anyway , οτι και να λεμε τωρα σημασια εχει να λυθει το προβλημα να δουμε ασπρη μερα . Τις μη ωρες αιχμης βαραω κατι ωραια 13500kbps streaming youtube και τρελαινομαι . Τις ωρες αιχμης γυρω στα 7-8.000 . Οχι οτι με χαλανε , απλα λεω ...

----------


## adrian_gqc

Καλα ρε παιδια,
η ΟΝ δεν ειναι που διαφιμιζει τον εαυτο της για οnline gaming Kαι στα8ερη συνδεση?
ειμαι 5 μερες "ον"  και περιμενω παλι να παει 12.00 με 01.00 για να βρω ping
εχει κανεις ιδεα ποσο καιρο ειναι αυτο κτλ αν θα λυθει?
μ#  μου απεφυγα τον Οτε

----------


## gerstavros

Να αναφέρω κάτι που πολλοί μπορεί να μην γνωρίζουν
Στη σελίδα της ON μπορείτε άμα συνδεθείτε με τα στοιχεία σας να πάτε στο «αλλαγή προφίλ» και να επιλέξετε κάποιο απ το «ανταποκρίνεται γρηγορότερα η σύνδεση μου σε παιχνίδια ή παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές»
Έτσι η γραμμή σας γυρίζει σε fastpath και έχετε ποιο χαμηλά ping απ το προεπιλεγμένο προφίλ

----------


## trd64

> Να αναφέρω κάτι που πολλοί μπορεί να μην γνωρίζουν
> Στη σελίδα της ON μπορείτε άμα συνδεθείτε με τα στοιχεία σας να πάτε στο «αλλαγή προφίλ» και να επιλέξετε κάποιο απ το «ανταποκρίνεται γρηγορότερα η σύνδεση μου σε παιχνίδια ή παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές»
> Έτσι η γραμμή σας γυρίζει σε fastpath και έχετε ποιο χαμηλά ping απ το προεπιλεγμένο προφίλ


Δεν παίζει ρόλο αυτό. Με fast path κερδίζεις 20ms γενικά αλλά όταν μπουκώνει ανεβαίνουν 200-300ms. Δεν σε σώζει. Χώρια που χωρίς καλό modem χάνεις σε download / upload.

----------


## MANTHES

> Καλα ρε παιδια,
> η ΟΝ δεν ειναι που διαφιμιζει τον εαυτο της για οnline gaming Kαι στα8ερη συνδεση?
> ειμαι 5 μερες "ον"  και περιμενω παλι να παει 12.00 με 01.00 για να βρω ping
> εχει κανεις ιδεα ποσο καιρο ειναι αυτο κτλ αν θα λυθει?
> μ#  μου απεφυγα τον Οτε


Aν εισαι στην θεσσαλονικη απο την ανοιξη. Στην αθηνα εχει λιγους μηνες αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## antonis556

> Να αναφέρω κάτι που πολλοί μπορεί να μην γνωρίζουν
> Στη σελίδα της ON μπορείτε άμα συνδεθείτε με τα στοιχεία σας να πάτε στο «αλλαγή προφίλ» και να επιλέξετε κάποιο απ το «ανταποκρίνεται γρηγορότερα η σύνδεση μου σε παιχνίδια ή παραπλήσιες εφαρμογές»
> Έτσι η γραμμή σας γυρίζει σε fastpath και έχετε ποιο χαμηλά ping απ το προεπιλεγμένο προφίλ


Και που θα γυρισουμε σε fast path τις ωρες αιχμης τα ping ειναι στο ΘΕΟ ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλα ρε παιδια,
> η ΟΝ δεν ειναι που διαφιμιζει τον εαυτο της για οnline gaming Kαι στα8ερη συνδεση?
> ειμαι 5 μερες "ον"  και περιμενω παλι να παει 12.00 με 01.00 για να βρω ping
> εχει κανεις ιδεα ποσο καιρο ειναι αυτο κτλ αν θα λυθει?
> μ#  μου απεφυγα τον Οτε


Στην αθηνα το προβλημα κοντευει να κλεισει 2 μηνες . ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη ....  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## DiM

Το παλεύει να γίνει forthnet η ON κοντά είναι να πιάσει 300ms σε ώρες αιχμής  :Razz:

----------


## trd64

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε κάθε εταιρεία.
Αν δεν τους ζαλίσουμε με tickets δεν θα μπορούν στην συνέχεια οι τεχνικοί της να ζαλίσουν τους χαρτογιακάδες να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για αναβάθμιση. 

Έχουν σφίξει τα πράγματα για όλους... δυστυχώς.

Σημ. Δεν ξέρω πως αλλά τώρα είναι κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα




> ping sip.justvoip.com
> PING sip.justvoip.com (194.120.0.198) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_req=1 ttl=244 time=88.1 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_req=2 ttl=244 time=87.7 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_req=3 ttl=244 time=88.0 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_req=4 ttl=244 time=87.6 ms
> 64 bytes from routed-static-PA.de.kpn-eurorings.net (194.120.0.198): icmp_req=5 ttl=244 time=87.8 ms
> ^C
> --- sip.justvoip.com ping statistics ---
> ...

----------


## adrian_gqc

δηλαδη προτιμανε να παμε ολοι στον Οτε???
τωρα εχω αποσυνδεσεις και περιμενω τηλ. θα μιλησω και για pings.

btw αν θυμαμαι καλα καθε νεο συμβολαιο εχει 1 χρονο ελαχιστης παραμονης ε?.... 
Το περιεργο ειναι πως την 1η μερα που συνδεθηκα απο μεσημερι εως βραδυ αργα ειχα 65 εως 55 πινγκ γερμανια αντε κανα 90 να πηγε σε καποια φαση, υπουλο...
Παντως ειναι βλακες, μια τοσο καλοοργανωμενη αποτι φαινετε εταιρια να μην εχει "λιγο" παραπανω bandwith...

........Auto merged post: adrian_gqc πρόσθεσε 82 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μιλησα με τεχνικους και μου λεει για το πινγκ "εχει να κανει με τον αστικο βροχο που εισαστε"
και του λεω dslam? 
Μου λεει οχι , provider.
Του λεω εχει πολυ κοσμο η Ον?
μου λεει λεει οχι!
Του ξαναλεω "δλδ φταει dslam?"
Mou λεει οχι!!!!!!!!!!!
μου λεει μετα συγχρονιζω λογω αποστασης 5 κμ 3000kbps max
και φτανει σε αυτους ενα σημα χαμηλο...... 
τοσα χρονια adsl kai δε καταλαβα τιποτα σημερα.

----------


## intech

> δηλαδη προτιμανε να παμε ολοι στον Οτε???
> τωρα εχω αποσυνδεσεις και περιμενω τηλ. θα μιλησω και για pings.
> 
> btw αν θυμαμαι καλα καθε νεο συμβολαιο εχει 1 χρονο ελαχιστης παραμονης ε?.... 
> Το περιεργο ειναι πως την 1η μερα που συνδεθηκα απο μεσημερι εως βραδυ αργα ειχα 65 εως 55 πινγκ γερμανια αντε κανα 90 να πηγε σε καποια φαση, υπουλο...
> Παντως ειναι βλακες, μια τοσο καλοοργανωμενη αποτι φαινετε εταιρια να μην εχει "λιγο" παραπανω bandwith...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: adrian_gqc πρόσθεσε 82 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ...


 
Πολλά ζητας... :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  :Bla Bla:

----------


## antonis556

Παμε δυνατα για να κλεισουμε 2μηνο ... ::  :One thumb up: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 9/11/2010 8:44:02 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  237 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  282 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  286 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  287 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  284 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  293 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  283 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  288 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 288ms, Maximum = 288ms, Average = 288ms
```

Μας ευχομαι και 300αρια ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δεν αργησαν και πολυ ...  :One thumb up: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 9/11/2010 8:47:07 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  261 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  311 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  311 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  314 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  310 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  316 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12  312 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  313 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 313ms, Maximum = 313ms, Average = 313ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

Αντωνη κι εδω τα ιδια. Δε παει αλλο μου σπασανε τα νευρα. Αποσυνδεσεις συνεχως και 300αρια!
ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!

----------


## ThReSh

από download speed σε torrents πως τα πάτε? πρώτη φορά βλέπω σήμερα να μην μπορώ να τερματίσω την γραμμή μου με ένα torrent που κατεβάζω από private tracker και με αρκετούς seeds...

----------


## intech

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Δεν το περίμενα, αλλά είναι αληθές.
Χωρις να βλέπω κάτι καλύτερο, χρησιμοποιώ την συνδεση μου με Forthnet, οπως και τώρα.
Μιά απο τα ίδια..... :Thumb down:

----------


## adrian_gqc

Εμ Βεβαια αν ολοι προσπαθουν τα τερματισουν τη γραμμη τους....
Βεβαια και οι Ελληνες, δε ξερω κατα ποσο κατεβαζουν αχρηστα πραγματα
(πως παει ο αλλος για τσιγαρα με το αμαξι) και αν κατεβαζουν για να εχουν τεραστιες συλλογες.
Ισως τελικα να πρεπει να υπαρξουν και καποιοι νομοι για το νετ.
Παντως συμφωνα με νομο απο τι θυμαμαι ο ISP δε σου εγγυαται ολο το bandwith . 
δλλ αν μπαινουν ολοι καθε μερα στο νετ και τερματιζουν τη γραμμη.... τι κατσαμε.

----------


## MANTHES

Ισως πρεπει απλα οι εταιριες να σεβονται τους πελατες τους και να κανουν συνεχως αναβαθμισεις αλλιως να μην δεχονται νεους πελατες αν δεν μπορουν να ανταποκριθουν επειδη μπουκωνουν. Ειναι πιο τιμιο

----------


## adrian_gqc

Εγω ο κακοιμοιρης που πιανω λογω attenuation 2500kbps plhrwnw 24mbps
kai oute ping για κανα παιχνιδι δε μου βγαινει...

----------


## trd64

Με τις προσφορές έδεσαν πολλούς για 1 χρόνο. Μόλις τελειώνει ο χρόνος θα κάνουν αναβάθμιση για να τους κρατήσουν (όσους βέβαια δεν έχουν φύγει).

Δύστυχος αυτό το κάνουν σχεδόν όλοι.

----------


## MANTHES

Δεν νομιζω να χρειαστουν να κανουν καμια αναβαθμιση γιατι καθε νοημων ανθρωπος δεν θα περιμενει τον τελευταιο μηνα. Αυτο στο οποιο ελπιζουν ειναι πως θα φυγει κοσμος, θα ξεμπουκωσουν, θα κανουν νεες προσφορες, θα διαβαζει ο κοσμος οτι πλεον η ον ελυσε τα προβληματα (χωρις να εχει κανει τιποτα) και μετα απο 2 μηνες παλι τα ιδια. 
Ειδικα στην θεσσαλονικη που σε κανα μηνα-διμηνο θα συμπληρωσει πολυς κοσμος τον 1 χρονο λογικα θα εχουμε μαζικες φυγες και θα ξεμπουκωσει για τα καλα. Σαν τις μεταγραφες του ποδοσφαιρου το εχουν καταντησει πλεον

----------


## gchris

> Δεν νομιζω να χρειαστουν να κανουν καμια αναβαθμιση γιατι καθε νοημων ανθρωπος δεν θα περιμενει τον τελευταιο μηνα. Αυτο στο οποιο ελπιζουν ειναι πως θα φυγει κοσμος, θα ξεμπουκωσουν, θα κανουν νεες προσφορες, θα διαβαζει ο κοσμος οτι πλεον η ον ελυσε τα προβληματα (χωρις να εχει κανει τιποτα) και μετα απο 2 μηνες παλι τα ιδια. 
> Ειδικα στην θεσσαλονικη που σε κανα μηνα-διμηνο θα συμπληρωσει πολυς κοσμος τον 1 χρονο λογικα θα εχουμε μαζικες φυγες και θα ξεμπουκωσει για τα καλα. Σαν τις μεταγραφες του ποδοσφαιρου το εχουν καταντησει πλεον


Κάπως έτσι θα πάει η δουλειά. 
Νομίζω πως δεν τους πολύ ενδιαφέρουν κιόλας τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.
Ο μέσος χρήστης αυτό που θα κοιτάξει κυρίως είναι το download speed και όχι αν έχει 60 ή  360 ms στο counter strike.

----------


## nothing

> Εγω ο κακοιμοιρης που πιανω λογω attenuation 2500kbps plhrwnw 24mbps
> kai oute ping για κανα παιχνιδι δε μου βγαινει...


γιατι πηρες το full πακετο αφου η γραμμη σου ειναι "προβληματικη" και οχι καποιο αλλο ποιο οικονομικο πακετο? 

(νομιζω εχει γιαυτο σε ρωταω)

οσο για το ταβανι της γραμμης μου παντα το πιανω αλλα δεν την εχω τερμα στα 22 για να το τσεκαρω αλλα στα 16 και εκει ολα ειναι καλα...

αρχιζω να νομιζω οτι ειμαι απο τους τυχερους σε οτι εχω παρει οσο αφορα την on αλλα φυσικα δεν ειμαι gamer για να μπορω να μιλησω για τα pings...

οσοι το εχετε αναγκη ρε σεις για την ηρεμια σας και μονο καλο θα ηταν να πατε αλλου ωστε να φανει και η δυσαρεσκεια σας...  :Wink:

----------


## adrian_gqc

Τοσο καιρο το αλλου για πινγκς ηταν οτε και ον.
Τεσπα δεν ειχε πακετο απεριοριστων τηλεφωνων και λιγα mbps...
ακομα και με τα πακετα θεωρουν δεδομενο οτι ολοι εχουμε καλες γραμμες??   ....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πως θα γίνει να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση με την ΟΝ σιγά σιγά?

Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται.

----------


## trd64

> οσοι το εχετε αναγκη ρε σεις για την ηρεμια σας και μονο καλο θα ηταν να πατε αλλου ωστε να φανει και η δυσαρεσκεια σας...




Off Topic


		Μπα... δεν είναι καλοί παίχτες. Χάνουν και τα ρίχνουν στην ΟΝ  :Razz: 
 :Jedi:   :Vava: 



Σοβαρά τώρα τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το VOIP.
Σήμερα κατέβασα από RS me 860 Kbps. Άριστα.

Τελευταίο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν τερματίζω το upload το download σέρνεται περισσότερο από όποια άλλη εταιρεία έχω δοκιμάσει.

Α... και το upload δεν λέει να ανέβει.

----------


## iakoboss7

παντως σημερα τα pings προς k-play.de ηταν αρκετα καλα (ισως λοιπουν ολοι?).

21:30 ειχα 150, 22:45 ειχα 125 και τωρα 23:15 εχω ~110. φυσικα το browsing και το utube πηγαινε καπως αργα....(και ακομα παει αλλα συνερχεται σιγα σιγα). λετε να αλλαξε κατι?

----------


## MANTHES

Η λογικη λεει πως αν φτιαξει το προβλημα θα φτιαξει μια και καλη ή θα παραμεινει οπως ειναι (δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις την κατασταση λιγο σημερα, λιγο αυριο μεχρι να φτιαξει τελειως) οποτε μαλλον δεν υπαρχει πολυ συμφορηση αυτη την στιγμη.  Δεν ειναι βλαβη στην υδρευση που σου φερνουν το νερο σιγα σιγα (δεν το λεω ειρωνικα σε σενα  :No no: )

----------


## antonis556

> Η λογικη λεει πως αν φτιαξει το προβλημα θα φτιαξει μια και καλη ή θα παραμεινει οπως ειναι (δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις την κατασταση λιγο σημερα, λιγο αυριο μεχρι να φτιαξει τελειως) οποτε μαλλον δεν υπαρχει πολυ συμφορηση αυτη την στιγμη.  Δεν ειναι βλαβη στην υδρευση που σου φερνουν το νερο σιγα σιγα (δεν το λεω ειρωνικα σε σενα )


Ακριβως  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## MANTHES

Πλεον σερνομαστε και στο browsing εδω και λιγες ωρες

----------


## antonis556

Οσο περναει η ωρα παμε ολο και καλυτερα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 12/11/2010 3:31:25 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   23 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   68 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   64 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   66 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   63 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   83 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   65 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   65 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 65ms, Average = 65ms
```

Μαλλον θα την κανω κατα wind μερια ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τελικά η προσφορά που δίνει έφερε κόσμο ή απλώς έκοψαν κυκλώματα για οικονομία.

----------


## Spoon

Τι θα γίνει μ'αυτους τους χαλβάδες ρε παιδιά; Κάθε απόγευμα η ίδια δουλεια; 300 και 400 ping δηλαδή έλεος. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί γίνεται αυτο; Τους έστειλα ένα mail αλλά χλωμό το βλέπω να πάρω απάντηση. :Mad:

----------


## MANTHES

> Οσο περναει η ωρα παμε ολο και καλυτερα ::
> 
> Μαλλον θα την κανω κατα wind μερια ...


Αυτοι δεν ειναι σε χειροτερη κατασταση; Σκεφτομαι για hol και με νοιαζει καθαρα το θεμα του streaming εκτος και αν αποκτησω καμια δραχμη να παω σε φορθνετ πακετο με νοβα

----------


## antonis556

H Wind αν δεις ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση ...

----------


## MANTHES

Eχω ακομα 3 μηνες να συμπληρωσω τον χρονο αλλα θα τους εχω υποψη. Ξερουμε τι πληρωνουμε αν διακοψουμε νωριτερα την συνδεση; Ειναι αυτα τα 17 ευρω που ετσι και αλλιως τα ζητανε στον ον ακομα και αν συμπληρωσεις τον χρονο. Απο εκει και περα ομως;

----------


## antonis556

Με δουλευουν ετσι ? 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 13/11/2010 10:52:19 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   53 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   52 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   53 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   50 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   55 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   53 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   48 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 48ms, Average = 48ms
```

Εχω παρα πολυ καιρο να δω κατι τετοιο ...

----------


## MANTHES

Eκλογες εχει και εφυγε κοσμος. Ποιο το παραξενο;

----------


## adrian_gqc

πηρα τηλεφωνο ειπα μπαινω να παιξω κανα game και ολο κολαει.
(αν κατσεις να το συζητησεις για pings bandwith tracrt ktl θα σε γραψουν)
λενε θα δουν τι θα κανουν και εχουν προβλημα
ετσι απλα πρεπει προφανως, χωρις πολλες συζητησεις

----------


## gerstavros

--- k-play.de ping statistics ---
13 packets transmitted, 13 received, 0% packet loss, time 10014ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 58.735/64.305/87.626/6.488 ms
εγώ είμαι ο μόνος που δεν έχει πρόβλημα εδώ μέσα?  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

3 το μεσημερι τι προβλημα να εχεις ? Κανε τωρα ενα ping ...

Καλα ειναι και τωρα , αλλα για λιγο ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 16/11/2010 6:15:56 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3   15 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    7 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   15 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   57 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   53 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   54 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   53 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   56 ms  ge-2.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.22]
12   52 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   51 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 51ms
```

----------


## gerstavros

[stavros@stavros-laptop ~]$ ping www.k-play.de
PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=79.7 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=78.5 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=48 time=79.8 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=48 time=79.1 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=48 time=77.4 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=48 time=77.9 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=48 time=78.6 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=8 ttl=48 time=77.9 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=9 ttl=48 time=76.6 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=10 ttl=48 time=77.2 ms
^C
--- www.k-play.de ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9013ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 76.650/78.321/79.831/1.010 ms

----------


## trd64

ping www.k-play.de
PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=122 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=132 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=147 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=138 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=52 time=130 ms
^C
--- www.k-play.de ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 122.474/134.614/147.989/8.511 ms

----------


## villasg

Κατι δεν παει καλα σημερα .
Σερνεται το ιντερνετ .......
Εχει καποιος αλλος τα ιδια ?

----------


## theofanis

Το ίδιο γίνεται κάθε βράδυ την τελευταία εβδομάδα.
το πρώτο είναι στις 21:30.
το δεύτερο είναι κοντά 23:00 το βράδυ.
τέτοιες διαφορές είναι πολύ εκνευριστικές.
έχω ήδη κάνει 2 tickets στην ΟΝ για να αρχίσουν να το ψάχνουν.

----------


## ThReSh

ε ναι, διότι αυτή τη φορά η δικαιολογία του ότι φταίνε οι servers δεν πρόκειται να πιάσει...

----------


## gchris

Το πρόβλημα είναι εδώ και 2 μήνες. Από της 20:30 μέχρι τις 23:30 περίπου τα pings ξεφεύγουν. Αν κάνετε τα τεστ πριν της 20:00 δεν θα δείτε τίποτα... 
Τα Σ/Κ φυσικά τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα...

----------


## theofanis

> Το πρόβλημα είναι εδώ και 2 μήνες. Από της 20:30 μέχρι τις 23:30 περίπου τα pings ξεφεύγουν. Αν κάνετε τα τεστ πριν της 20:00 δεν θα δείτε τίποτα... 
> Τα Σ/Κ φυσικά τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα...


Περίεργο... Εμένα την τελευταία βδομάδα έχει αρχίσει αυτό το χάλι...

----------


## adrian_gqc

δε νομιζω οτι ειναι απο τις 20.00
νομιζω ειναι απο τις 18.00 εως τις 22.00 και συνηθως και μεχρι τις 24.30
απλα 20.00 εως 23.00 ειναι 300 ms...

----------


## gchris

> δε νομιζω οτι ειναι απο τις 20.00
> νομιζω ειναι απο τις 18.00 εως τις 22.00 και συνηθως και μεχρι τις 24.30
> απλα 20.00 εως 23.00 ειναι 300 ms...


Ναι εντάξει στο περίπου λεω. Ακόμα και τώρα τα ping είναι κοντά στα 130ms.
Σε 20-30 λεπτά όταν θα πάει για ύπνο ο πολύς κόσμος, θα πέσει σε λογικά επίπεδα... 50-60

----------


## al0000

τις τελευταίες ημέρες τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά.

με ελλάδα είναι οκ (6ms με otenet.gr) αλλά με εξωτερικό είναι χάλια. 250-300ms με ευρώπη...

----------


## tragikos

Θα συμφωνήσω. Λες και είναι προγραμματισμένο, μέχρι τις 23.30 να τρώμε μπούκωμα! Είναι τυχεροί που έχω 6 μήνες ακόμα περιορισμό συμβολαίου...

----------


## gchris

> Θα συμφωνήσω. Λες και είναι προγραμματισμένο, μέχρι τις 23.30 να τρώμε μπούκωμα! Είναι τυχεροί που έχω 6 μήνες ακόμα περιορισμό συμβολαίου...


Μα ειναι προγραμματισμένο...  Δεν επαρκεί το bandwith αυτές τις ώρες μιας και όλος ο κόσμος τοτε θα μπει στο internet...

Σήμερα με την μπάλα, από της 10 τα ping ηταν μια χαρά. Πολλούς βαζελους εχει η ON  :Razz:

----------


## hall2001

> Πολλούς βαζελους εχει η ON


Και όχι μόνο η on :Rocker:

----------


## Batigoal

H κατάσταση τις ώρες 7-11 είναι τραγική. Τους πήρα τηλ έκανα και ticket και δεν έγινε τίποτα φυσικά. Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω να κοιτάω για άλλον πάροχο. Το θέμα είναι πως φεύγουμε χωρίς να πληρώσουμε?

----------


## George_Prix

> H κατάσταση τις ώρες 7-11 είναι τραγική. Τους πήρα τηλ έκανα και ticket και δεν έγινε τίποτα φυσικά. Μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω να κοιτάω για άλλον πάροχο. Το θέμα είναι πως φεύγουμε χωρίς να πληρώσουμε?


Απο ποσους μηνες και μετα φευγουμε χωρις να πληρωσουμε?
12 μηνες?

----------


## antonis556

> Απο ποσους μηνες και μετα φευγουμε χωρις να πληρωσουμε?
> 12 μηνες?


Ακριβως  :One thumb up:

----------


## MANTHES

Δεν υπαρχει στην ον χωρις να πληρωσουμε. Ακομα και μετα τους 12 μηνες πρεπει να τους σταξεις ενα 20αρι.
Σε μενα εχουν αρχισει τελευταια να μου κατεβαζουν την ταχυτητα. Απο τα 20 πηγα στα 18 μεσα σε 2 μηνες και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## iakoboss7

αυτο το οτι πρεπει να τους δωσουμε 17-18 ευρω απο που το μαθατε? προσωπικη εμπειρια? οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα θελω και να παω ΟΤΕ (εχει περασει ενας χρονος φυσικα) και καλο θα ηταν να ξερω τι θα πεχτει!!!

----------


## George_Prix

Δε νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο...
Αυτο μας ελειπε να μας κρατανε δεσμιους για παντα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## MANTHES

Και ομως γυριζει  :Embarassed:

----------


## antonis556

Καλυτερα να μετονομαστουμε Forthnet-2 γιατι εκει εχουμε καταντησει . Το θεμα με τα pings ειναι ηδη κοντα 3 μηνες ....  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  Η ειρωνεια ειναι οτι μονο τα pings δεν πανε καλα . Ολα τα αλλα (youtube , downloading) σφαιρα

----------


## MANTHES

Εδω πανω και στο θεμα streaming υπαρχει προβλημα εδω και μηνες (δεν μιλαω για youtube γιατι εκει κανεις ενα απλο Pause και δεν με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα)

----------


## LefterisK

> Καλυτερα να μετονομαστουμε Forthnet-2 γιατι εκει εχουμε καταντησει . Το θεμα με τα pings ειναι ηδη κοντα 3 μηνες ....  Η ειρωνεια ειναι οτι μονο τα pings δεν πανε καλα . Ολα τα αλλα (youtube , downloading) σφαιρα


Οχι ακριβως.Σε μενα το surfing ειναι πιο αργο οταν ειναι και τα pings χαλια.Το downloading ειναι οκ δεν πεφτει πολυ.

----------


## Batigoal

Το downloading δεν είναι όπως ήταν παλιά που με ένα-δύο connections τερμάτιζε η γραμμή.

Το streaming καμία σχέση, παλιά φόρτωνε τα πάντα ακαριαία ακόμα και 720p τα είχε για πλάκα τώρα οριακά τα SD γιατί τα 720p άστο.  Τις επόμενες μέρες η θα τους πάρω τηλ η θα ετοιμάσω ένα mail να ζητήσω διακοπή χωρίς να τους πληρώσω, δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση και το χειρότερο είναι ότι κάνουν τις πάπιες αντί να αναγνωρίσουν το πρόβλημα.

Το θέμα είναι που να πας, όποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα ας πει γιατί δεν παρακολουθώ τους άλλους αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά.

----------


## antonis556

> Το downloading δεν είναι όπως ήταν παλιά που με ένα-δύο connections τερμάτιζε η γραμμή.
> 
> Το streaming καμία σχέση, παλιά φόρτωνε τα πάντα ακαριαία ακόμα και 720p τα είχε για πλάκα τώρα οριακά τα SD γιατί τα 720p άστο.  Τις επόμενες μέρες η θα τους πάρω τηλ η θα ετοιμάσω ένα mail να ζητήσω διακοπή χωρίς να τους πληρώσω, δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση και το χειρότερο είναι ότι κάνουν τις πάπιες αντί να αναγνωρίσουν το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι που να πας, όποιος έχει καμιά ιδέα ας πει γιατί δεν παρακολουθώ τους άλλους αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά.


Αν τα θες ολα και καλα , πας ΟΤΕ ... Τωρα για το streaming που λετε , τι να σας πω εδω στο Α/Κ Κερατσινιου δεν υπαρχει προβλημα . 9 το απογευμα και 1080p με streaming στα 13500Kbps ...

----------


## socratis10

Σαββατοκυριακο και Online game  και ΟΝ συμβαδιζουν ετσι?

----------


## antonis556

Φυσικα  :ROFL:  Call of Duty 2 + 250-300ms  :ROFL:

----------


## wolfy

Η κατάσταση είναι άθλια και χειροτερεύει.....

----------


## spiros315

Και τώρα που εξαντλήθηκε η υπομονή μας που πάμε;Ποια εταιρεία είναι σε καλή κατάσταση;

----------


## iakoboss7

η wind εφτιαξε αρκετα (ειδικα στα pings) ΑΛΛΑ ακομα εφαρμοζει τους γνωστους κοφτες... οτε και παλι οτε. εγω για εκει θα την κανω αυριο.

----------


## George_Prix

Ποσο πληρωνουμε αν φυγουμε πριν το τελος του συμβολαιου?

----------


## gchris

Τραγική κατάσταση... όσο πάει και χειρότερα.
Gaming και streaming στην ON telecoms απλά δεν υφίσταται...

----------


## socratis10

Μαυρα χαλια παιδια.Την τελευταια εβδομαδα,εχει παραγινει το κακο.Μονο μετα τις 2 η ωρα εχω χαμηλα ping.Χειροτερη και απο την Forthnet ειναι στον τομεα online game η OFF TELECOMS

----------


## spyros2n

```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 55ms
```

Ξέρω πως δεν θεωρείται "ώρες αιχμής" τώρα, αλλά δεν έχω γενικά πρόβλημα με τα pings που αναφέρετε όλοι:P Θα ξανά ποστάρω προς το βραδάκι πάλι.

ps: Hello apo to DGN3500 μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## trd64

> [code]
> ps: Hello apo to DGN3500 μου


Ήταν τρομερό λάθος που πήρα το 2200 και όχι το 3500. 
Μπορεί να είναι ακριβό αλλά είναι καλύτερο σε πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## spyros2n

```
C:\Windows\System32>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 55ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 55ms
```

Και συνεχίζει καλά.


@trd64:


Off Topic


		 Τα σπάει το dgn3500! Το πρωί το παρέλαβα και ακόμα παίζω με τις ρυθμίσεις, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση η σταθερότητα και η ταχύτητα του. Έβαλα το προφίλ 2-2 τις on (20mbit fast path) και συγχρονίζω αυτή τη στιγμή στα 18840kbps χωρίς disconnect η κάτι.

----------


## trd64

Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και στις αποσυνδέσεις είμαι και εγώ πολύ πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

Γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος για τα πάντα από το 2000, αλλά διαβάζω ότι το 2300 κάνει καλύτερη διαχείριση σε εφαρμογές multimedia - voip κλπ. Αν και πάλι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με youtube & voip (εκτός από τις γνωστές ώρες), αν και είναι το πρώτο modem που πήρα και χωρίς UPnP και με ενεργοποιημένο SIP ALG δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε voip & torrents.



Off Topic


		Το θέμα του συγχρονισμού είναι καθαρά θέμα ΟΝ
Πρωί ή πολύ αργά συγχρονίζο στο τέρμα download 8191 kbp και μερικές φορές καλά και στο upload (π.χ. τώρα 955 kbps). Αν δοκιμάσω μεσημέρι θα είναι 6 και 400 -500.

----------


## nothing

Off Topic





> Στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και στις αποσυνδέσεις είμαι και εγώ πολύ πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
> 
> Γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος για τα πάντα από το 2000, αλλά διαβάζω ότι το 2300 κάνει καλύτερη διαχείριση σε εφαρμογές multimedia - voip κλπ. Αν και πάλι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με youtube & voip (εκτός από τις γνωστές ώρες), αν και είναι το πρώτο modem που πήρα και χωρίς UPnP και με ενεργοποιημένο SIP ALG δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε voip & torrents.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


αυτο που αναφερεις κατα 99% ειναι καποιος θορυβος στη γραμμη σου που "ενεργοποιειται" εκεινες τις ωρες και την επηρεαζει και λογω του αυτοματου συστηματος που υπαρχει ριχνει τον συγχρονισμο ωστε να πεσει σε επιπεδα θορυβου ανεκτα και απροβληματιστα...

----------


## gchris

Κατι εχουν κανει με k-play.de μάλλον για να μας κλείσουν τα μάτια. lol
Τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες και εμένα τα pings εκεί δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 100. Παρόλα αυτα οπουδιποτε αλλού συνεχίζει να σέρνεται όπως παλιά.

Τα ping γίνανε κατά τις 10:30.

Σε k-play.de:


```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=52
```

Ενώ οπουδήποτε αλλού:


```
Pinging youtube-ui.l.google.com [209.85.143.190] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.85.143.190: bytes=32 time=321ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.85.143.190: bytes=32 time=294ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.85.143.190: bytes=32 time=290ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.85.143.190: bytes=32 time=325ms TTL=53

Pinging www.l.google.com [173.194.36.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=284ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=291ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=272ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.36.104: bytes=32 time=296ms TTL=55

Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=414ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=382ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=354ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=375ms TTL=54
```

----------


## spyros2n

> Κατι εχουν κανει με k-play.de μάλλον για να μας κλείσουν τα μάτια. lol
> Τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες και εμένα τα pings εκεί δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 100. Παρόλα αυτα οπουδιποτε αλλού συνεχίζει να σέρνεται όπως παλιά.
> 
> Τα ping γίνανε κατά τις 10:30.
> 
> Σε k-play.de:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Τα pings σε google kai adslgr είναι φυσιολογικά, δεδομένου ότι δρομολογούνται μέσω Αμερικής, σύμφωνα με το tracert.




```
C:\Windows\System32>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 55ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 55ms
```

και



```
C:\Windows\System32>ping www.multiplay.co.uk

Pinging www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.68:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 61ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

τα κανονικα για το adslgr ειναι ~180 με fast path... οχι 350+++ και λογικα και χειρωτερα που θα ηταν κατα τις 10!!!

παρολα αυτα βλεπω η διασυνδεση με την αγγλια ειναι μια χαρα ακομα και 11μιση! μολις 7ms παραπανω βλεπω οτι εχεις (σε σχεση με τωρα πχ)

----------


## trd64

Με  fast path τώρα.





> lbox-1:~$ ping -c 5 www.adslgr.com
> PING www.adslgr.com (209.51.218.146) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=269 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=283 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=3 ttl=55 time=277 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=4 ttl=55 time=269 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=5 ttl=55 time=282 ms
> 
> --- www.adslgr.com ping statistics ---
> ...


Τα υπόλοιπα το βράδυ.

----------


## trd64

Σε λιγότερο από 2 ώρες σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο post.
Κοιτάξτε χάλια!!!!!!!!
Αργότερα η κατάσταση θα γίνει χειρότερη





> lbox-1:~$ ping -c 5 www.adslgr.com
> PING www.adslgr.com (209.51.218.146) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=345 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=354 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=3 ttl=55 time=361 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=4 ttl=55 time=374 ms
> 64 bytes from beryl.keennotion.gr (209.51.218.146): icmp_req=5 ttl=55 time=371 ms
> 
> --- www.adslgr.com ping statistics ---
> ...

----------


## spyros2n

```
C:\Windows\System32>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 68ms
```



```
C:\Windows\System32>ping www.multiplay.co.uk

Pinging www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.68:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 58ms
```

και



```
C:\Windows\System32>ping www.adslgr.com

Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=186ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=188ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=54
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 209.51.218.146:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 183ms, Maximum = 188ms, Average = 185ms
```

----------


## gchris

@spyros2n

Μπορείς να κανείς ένα ping εδώ? 208.43.239.11

----------


## spyros2n

> @spyros2n
> 
> Μπορείς να κανείς ένα ping εδώ? 208.43.239.11


Αμέ :P



```
C:\Windows\System32>ping 208.43.239.11

Pinging 208.43.239.11 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=54
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=167ms TTL=54
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=54
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=164ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 208.43.239.11:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 162ms, Maximum = 168ms, Average = 165ms
```

----------


## gchris

> Αμέ :P
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\Windows\System32>ping 208.43.239.11
> 
> Pinging 208.43.239.11 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=54
> ...


Μια χαρά είσαι.

Εγω τέτοιες ώρες εχω 350+


```
Pinging 208.43.239.11 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=381ms TTL=55
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=380ms TTL=55
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=379ms TTL=55
Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=374ms TTL=55
```

Πως εξηγείται αυτό το πράγμα? Μετά τις 12 το βράδυ πέφτω στα 140-150. Μήπως είναι παραφορτωμένη η περιοχή μου?

----------


## trd64

> Μια χαρά είσαι.
> 
> Εγω τέτοιες ώρες εχω 350+
> 
> 
> ```
> Pinging 208.43.239.11 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=381ms TTL=55
> Reply from 208.43.239.11: bytes=32 time=380ms TTL=55
> ...


Δεν είσαι μόνος...




> ~$ ping 208.43.239.11
> PING 208.43.239.11 (208.43.239.11) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from 208.43.239.11: icmp_req=1 ttl=56 time=372 ms
> 64 bytes from 208.43.239.11: icmp_req=2 ttl=56 time=373 ms
> 64 bytes from 208.43.239.11: icmp_req=3 ttl=56 time=373 ms
> 64 bytes from 208.43.239.11: icmp_req=4 ttl=56 time=374 ms
> 64 bytes from 208.43.239.11: icmp_req=5 ttl=56 time=382 ms
> 64 bytes from 208.43.239.11: icmp_req=6 ttl=56 time=374 ms
> 64 bytes from 208.43.239.11: icmp_req=7 ttl=56 time=351 ms
> ...

----------


## Batigoal

Δεν παλευεται η κατασταση εδω και ~1μηνα. Παιζω game που εχει servers σε Αμερικη και ενω κανονικα εχω 210ms, μολις παει 7μμ και μεχρι τις 12 εκτιναζεται στα 450ms. Αυτο ειναι τις κανονικες μερες γιατι τα Σαββατοκυριακα ειναι γυρω στα 350ms κατα της διαρκεια ολης της μερας.

Τραγικη η κατασταση. Τι να κανουμε ειναι το θεμα!

----------


## antonis556

> Δεν παλευεται η κατασταση εδω και ~1μηνα. Παιζω game που εχει servers σε Αμερικη και ενω κανονικα εχω 210ms, μολις παει 7μμ και μεχρι τις 12 εκτιναζεται στα 450ms. Αυτο ειναι τις κανονικες μερες γιατι τα Σαββατοκυριακα ειναι γυρω στα 350ms κατα της διαρκεια ολης της μερας.
> 
> Τραγικη η κατασταση. Τι να κανουμε ειναι το θεμα!


Καταρχας το προβλημα κοντευει ηδη τους 3 μηνες . Οσο για τι μπορουμε να κανουμε , εμεις δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα . Αν η ΟΝ δεν παραδεχτει το προβλημα της και να αρχισει να κανει κατι δεν γινεται τιποτα ...

----------


## nothing

πρεπει να τους ενοχλειται συνεχεια ωστε να φαινεται οτι εισαστε δυσαρεστημενοι...
αν το κανατε μια φορα και περιμενετε οτι θα δωσουν σημασια ειστε γελασμενοι...

δε λεω οτι ειναι σωστο αλλα σκεφτειτε λογικα : αν εχετε ενοχλησει απο μια-δυο φορες καμια 300 ατομα την εταιρεια προφανως και δε θα δωσει σημασια γιατι ειστε αμελητεο ποσο για το συνολο ωστε να κανουν καποια κινηση που θα λυσει το προβλημα σας (=αναβαθμιση κυκλωματων) ωστε να τη συμφερει το "κερδος" των μη χαμενων πελατων σε σχεση με το κοστος κυκλωματων...

καλο θα ηταν να οργανωθειτε καπως ομαδικα και να ζητησετε απο την on τη λυση και να αναφερετε τις κινησεις που θα κανετε ωστε να μπορεσετε να εχετε μια πιο επισημη απαντηση απο την εταιρεια.

αυτα απο εμενα και καλη σας συνεχεια...

----------


## antonis556

Με μια ομαδικη επιστολη λες να γινοταν τιποτα ?

----------


## gchris

Πάντως από οτι φαίνεται, το thread αυτό το διαβάζουν, γιατί δεν μπορώ να δώσω άλλη εξήγηση.
Εδώ και 3-4 μέρες στο k-play.de που το αναφέρουμε συνεχώς ως δείγμα για το ping μας, δεν ξεπερναω τα 100ms.
Ελα όμως που οπουδήποτε αλλού τα πράγματα ειναι χειρότερα από πριν!! Στον server που με ενδιαφέρει το ping μου έχει ανεβεί κατά τουλάχιστον 30-40ms σε σχεση με πριν...  :RTFM: 

Πως εξηγείται αυτό?

----------


## antonis556

Δεν υπαρχει επαρκες bandwidth για τους συνδρομητες της ΟΝ , απλα ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτα * ΓΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ* ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 5/12/2010 1:44:37 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   62 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   59 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   56 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   61 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   58 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   62 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 62ms, Average = 62ms
```

----------


## limassol

Είναι τραγική η κατάσταση...μετά της 7 επικρατεί χάος...!σκέφτομαι να την κάνω για οτε...δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή.( Χαλάνδρι περιοχή)

----------


## wolfy

> Δεν υπαρχει επαρκες bandwidth για τους συνδρομητες της ΟΝ , απλα ...


Για μένα η μοναδική λύση για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα είναι μία: Η αποχώρηση μου από την εταιρία τους, έτσι απλά...

 Είμαι απο τους πρώτους πελάτες τις ΟΝ και έχω φάει στην μάπα όλα τα ευτράπελα τους. Φυσικά ανα κάποιους μήνες λόγο ελλήψεως bandwidth είχαμε τα τακτικά μπουκώματα όπως γίνεται σε όλες τις εταιρίες. Αυτή την φορά όμως τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά. Έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός και η εταιρία δεν μπορεί να μας ξεμπουκώσει και υπάρχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα. Ίσως οικονομικοί λόγοι δεν τους επιτρέπουν να κάνουν "αναβάθμιση" (ή κάναν εσκεμμένη υποβάθμιση λόγο του ότι έφυγαν πελάτες και μπουκώσαμε)....

Οπότε με βλέπω να φεύγω και εγώ απο την ΟΝ... (δεν μπορώ άλλο) 

 :Mad: 

ΥΣ
 :Shocked:

----------


## Fuhrer_gr

Εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου εχω προβλημα με το ping.Στην αρχη το χαος αρχιζε απο τις 8-9 το βραδυ και μετα.Πλεον τις τελευταιες ημερες και ειδικα το σ/κ μιλαμε για ΑΘΛΙΟ ping.Κανω tracert σε διαφορες ιστοσελιδες με server εντος και εκτος ελλαδας κ ειδα οτι με το που παει να φυγει απτο node της oteglobe το hop γινεται χαμος.Απο εκει που εχει 50ms θα βαρεσει 300-400ms.Πηρα τηλεφωνο αρκετες φορες και τους ειπα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα και αν εχουν καποιο προβλημα και φυσικα κανεις δεν ηξερε τιποτα.Εχθες μιλησα με εναν τεχνικο παλι και του λεω οτι εγω δεν εχω προβλημα.Εσεις εχετε.Κανω tracert και φαινεται ξεκαθαρα.Μου λεει δεν εχουμε εμεις αλλα η oteglobe και δεν μπορω να κανω κατι.Του λεω αλλαξτε backbone provider τι με νοιαζει εμενα.Λεφτα δινω,δεν φυτρωνουν στα δεντρα ουτε τα βρισκω κατω.Εγω οπως το καταλαβαινω ειναι προβλημα η του λινκ της ΟΝ με την oteglobe η 100% της oteglobe.Οπως και να εχει η κατασταση εχει φτασει στο αμην και επειδη δεν βλεπω καμια διαθεση απο καμια εταιρεια απτις 2 να κανουν κατι η εστω μια ανακοινωση με βλεπω να πηγαινω στον παλιο καλο σαπιο πΟΤΕ.Αρκετα με την κοροιδια.Δεν ειμαι καμια γκομενα να μου λενε οτι εγω εχω το προβλημα και ποσα απεχει το καλωδιο απτον τοιχο μου μεχρι το router.ΕΛΕΟΣ.ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟΙ.

----------


## yyy

> ...
> Δεν ειμαι καμια γκομενα να μου λενε οτι εγω εχω το προβλημα και ποσα απεχει το καλωδιο απτον τοιχο μου μεχρι το router.ΕΛΕΟΣ.ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟΙ.


Μπορεί να έχεις όλο το δίκιο του κόσμου για το πρόβλημα. Αλλά το τι θα σου πουν, και πολύ περισσότερο τι γνώσεις έχει ο καθένας/μία για οτιδήποτε, αν μη τι άλλο δεν είναι θέμα φύλου! Μην ξεφεύγουμε  :Wink:

----------


## antonis556

> Μου λεει δεν εχουμε εμεις αλλα η oteglobe και δεν μπορω να κανω κατι.Του λεω αλλαξτε backbone provider τι με νοιαζει εμενα.Λεφτα δινω,δεν φυτρωνουν στα δεντρα ουτε τα βρισκω κατω.Εγω οπως το καταλαβαινω ειναι προβλημα η του λινκ της ΟΝ με την oteglobe η 100% της oteglobe.


Το προβλημα ειναι της ΟΝ , εφοσον τα link που νοικιαζει απο την Oteglobe δεν επαρκουν για ολους τους χρηστες , για αυτο υπαρχει και αυτο το μπουκωμα ...

----------


## trd64

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το πρόβλημα είναι της ΟΝ. Τελεία.

Θα πρέπει να παραδεχτώ όμως ότι είναι μικρότερο από αυτό που αντιμετώπισα σε άλλες εταιρείες. Στην ΟΝ είχα σοβαρό πρόβλημα 1-2 εβδομάδες και τώρα μόνο τα απογεύματα. 

Από την ΟΝ μέχρι σήμερα είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά θα πρέπει να μετακομίσω πάλι αν συνεχιστεί το πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι που πάμε, εκτός ΟΤΕ???  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Πουθενα . Δυστυχως ειναι μονοδρομος .... :/

----------


## Fuhrer_gr

40 ευρω δινω τωρα στην ΟΝ με αυτα τα χαλια.Τα ιδια ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ μου δινει ο πΟΤΕ με 45.50 το μηνα.Γειαααααααααααααααααααααα σας!!!!

----------


## antonis556

```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 7/12/2010 9:31:01 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    8 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   62 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   58 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   60 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   58 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   61 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   58 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   64 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 64ms, Average = 64ms
```

Εκαναν τιποτα ? Απο τις 6 κανω tracert και δεν βλεπω διαφορα ... Λετε ?

----------


## ThReSh

έχουν αλλάξει τη δρομολόγηση, δεν πιτάρουν τα κυκλώματα από OTEGlobe και τα GBLX είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από ότι ήταν παλιόερα, δυστυχώς τα Seabone πλέον είναι χάλι μέγιστο...

Αγγλία και Γερμανία είμαστε αρκετά καλά για 22:00, αλλά Αμερική άστα να παν...

----------


## iakoboss7

οντως κατι εγινε σημερα, με europe ειναι ολα "σχεδον" οπως πρεπει (απλα η συνδεση με oteglobe ειναι +20ms απο το κανονικο, τα αλλα hops ειναι οκ και σε k-play και σε  multiplay)

οσο για αμερικη ειναι καπως καλυτερα (~370 αντι για 500+) αλλα ακομα υπαρχει προβλημα (το τεσταρα με το adslgr)

(πινακακια βαριεμαι να βαλω  :Razz: )

----------


## ThReSh

και το www.google.com είχε αρκετά ανεβασμένα pings στις 22:00

----------


## iakoboss7

απο περιεργεια που βρισκόταν (αν θυμασαι). δηλαδη τι ηταν αυτη η αλλαγη δρομολόγησης? καλο ειναι η κακο?

----------


## ThReSh

βελτίωσε τα pings με κάποιους servers στην Ευρώπη τις ώρες αιχμής χωρίς να γίνει κάποια αναβάθμιση, τώρα το πόσο χειροτέρεψαν οι άλλοι προορισμοί είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο  :Razz:

----------


## gchris

Τι να λέμε τώρα ρε παιδιά στο μεγαλύτερο online game, το wow, χτυπάμε 500αριά...
Οι servers του wow Ευρώπη δεν είναι υποτίθεται?

----------


## Fuhrer_gr

Για το Wow απο οτι ξερω ναι στην ευρωπη βρισκονται οι server.Γαλλια σιγουρα κ λογικα σε καμια σκανδιναβικη.Εκτος βεβαια αυτων που εχουν κ μεταφρασμενο το game και εχουν και στην αντιστοιχη χωρα( γερμανια,ιταλια κοκ).Εμενα παντως ενω εδειξε προχθες οτι ολα πηγαιναν μια χαρα εχθες κ σημερα παλι τα ιδια.Αρχισαν τα 400αρια....Απο οτι φαινεται πρεπει να επισπευσω την διακοπη...

----------


## ThReSh

στο Παρίσι είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι servers του WoW

----------


## akalion

Το πρόβλημα είδικα με το wow υπάρχει εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες περίπου (τόσο το έχω παρατηρήσει). Απο εκεί που είμουν σταθερά σχετικά στα 100-120 ms (και το βράδι), το latency ανεβοκατεβαίνει μεταξύ 200-500 το απόγευμα και συνήθως καρφώνεται στα 500 το βράδι  :Mad:

----------


## LefterisK

Παιδια σημερα το k-play και το Killercreation ειναι 56 με 57ms ολη μερα...Aκομα και τωρα 23.00.Δε ξερω τι εγινε...

----------


## akalion

Και το wow ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Ό,τι και αν έγινε καλό ήτανε  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Τωρα ομως ξαναγυρισαμε στα χαλια ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 10/12/2010 1:39:05 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    7 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    7 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    8 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   63 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   61 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   62 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   61 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   64 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   61 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   69 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 69ms
```

 :Thumb down:

----------


## matelas

Δεν είναι και χάλια 69ms.

----------


## nnn

μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί, 69 ms δεν είναι πολλά

----------


## antonis556

Προσεχε να δεις : Εχθες ειχαμε 50-55ms ολη μερα , τωρα ομως 69 στην γερμανια . Παιζω call of duty 2 και στους μισους server εχω 68-75ms και σε αλλους 90-100 , δηλαδη ελεος ...

----------


## stef128

κατι θα προσπαθουν , περιμενετε να δειτε μεχρι να σταθεροοιηθει

----------


## antonis556

Μακαρι ολο αυτο να γινεται για καλο , ωστε να διορθωθει το προβλημα , μακαρι ...

----------


## panagiotiC

Μαύρα χάλια η ον,ενώ στην αρχή οι σελίδες πέταγαν,κατέβαζα γρήγορα και τα pings ήταν χαμηλά ξαφνικά έχουν ανέβει πολύ πάνω(τα pings).

----------


## antonis556

Παντως απο το μεσημερι μεχρι και τωρα ειναι καλα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 10/12/2010 7:00:33 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    7 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    8 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    8 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   62 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   61 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   63 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   63 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   61 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   69 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 69ms
```

----------


## akalion

Με το k-play.de και μένα 70ρια μου βγάζει. Στο wow πάλι σήμερα ήταν 300-600. Δε μπορώ να κατανοήσω τόση αστάθεια.

EDIT:
Από το ακόλουθο τι καταλαβαίνετε; Μήπως είναι πρόβλημα της telia?

 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
 2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 3    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  91.132.2.24
 4    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  91.132.2.170
 5    18 ms    17 ms    26 ms  91.132.2.198
 6    91 ms    93 ms    92 ms  204.245.37.173
 7    91 ms    90 ms    91 ms  te6-4-10G.ar6.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.141.137]
 8    93 ms    92 ms    93 ms  ldn-b5-link.telia.net [213.248.81.73]
 9    91 ms    91 ms    91 ms  ldn-bb2-link.telia.net [80.91.249.181]
10   417 ms   461 ms   417 ms  prs-bb2-link.telia.net [80.91.247.240]
11   400 ms   399 ms   401 ms  prs-b7-link.telia.net [80.91.252.146]
12   401 ms   398 ms   400 ms  prs-sdix-i2-link.telia.net [80.91.253.78]
13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
14     *        *     80-239-170-114.customer.teliacarrier.com [80.239.170.114]
 reports: Destination net unreachable.

----------


## antonis556

Φιλος η γραμμη σου ειναι fast path ?

----------


## ThReSh

antoni άρχιζε να checkάρεις και άλλα destinations, όχι μόνο το k-play

----------


## panagiotiC

Ρε παιδιά πως γίνεται να μπούκωσε ξαφνικά τόσο πολύ η ον;Τι συνέβη;

----------


## Fuhrer_gr

Tracing route to google.gr [74.125.77.104]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.98
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  7    65 ms    63 ms    67 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    68 ms    67 ms    70 ms  62.75.4.150
  9   363 ms   347 ms   358 ms  74.125.50.113
 10   380 ms   378 ms   375 ms  209.85.255.176
 11   386 ms   364 ms   377 ms  209.85.248.182
 12   368 ms   373 ms   402 ms  64.233.175.246
 13   393 ms   393 ms   373 ms  72.14.239.197
 14   377 ms   409 ms   392 ms  209.85.255.110
 15   379 ms   371 ms   370 ms  news.google.gr [74.125.77.104]

Trace complete.

Αυτο γινεται αυτη τη στιγμη.Και βασικα εδω και ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον.Τωρα τα 60 ms πως τα λετε χαλια εσεις,δεν ξερω.Απο το 9 hop οπως καταλαβαινετε ειναι server στο εξωτερικο.Πραγματικα τι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ εδω και ενα μηνα για να υπαρχει αυτο το χαος.Εμενα περισσοτερο *χιδισμος μου φαινεται παρα "αναβαθμιση".Μπορω να κανω κατι να κινηθω νομικα εναντιων τους απο την στιγμη που δεν μου παρεχουν αυτα που λεει το συμβολαιο?

----------


## yyy

> Μπορω να κανω κατι να κινηθω νομικα εναντιων τους απο την στιγμη που δεν μου παρεχουν αυτα που λεει το συμβολαιο?


Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που λέει το συμβόλαιό σου και δεν τηρείται; Σου δίνει κάποιες εγγυήσεις σε θέματα απόκρισης; Δε νομίζω, οπότε πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι νομικά...

----------


## gchris

Χτυπάμε 400αρια όταν με connex στους ίδιους server έχουν 100...

Δεν περιμένω να πάω ποτέ στα 100 αλλά τουλάχιστον να μένει σταθερα στα 170-180. Έλεος δηλαδή.

Θα κάνω υπομονή 2-3 βδομάδες μήπως και κάνουν τίποτα και μετά φεύγω για ote... Δεν πάει άλλο.

----------


## Fuhrer_gr

> Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που λέει το συμβόλαιό σου και δεν τηρείται; Σου δίνει κάποιες εγγυήσεις σε θέματα απόκρισης; Δε νομίζω, οπότε πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι νομικά...


Ειναι το κλασσικο "εως 24 Mbps" ε?Ειναι δηλαδη αυτο που λεμε εως καποιος να φλιπαρει καμια μερα και να τους βαλει καμια βομβα να γουσταρουν.Δεν δινουν που δεν δινουν τπτ σε κλεβουν που σε κλεβουν τουλαχιστον να τους κανεις να πληρωσουν υλικες ζημιες για το γαμωτο.Θα μου πειτε μπορεις παντα να φυγεις κ να πας σε αλλη εταιρεια.Οχι εγω θελω να πληρωσουν οπως πληρωνω εγω,εσυ,αυτος κ ποσοι αλλοι ετσι για το γαμωτο.Αυτα  :Smile:

----------


## trd64

Το απαράδεκτο είναι ότι δεν τους υποχρεώνει να δίνουν μια ελάχιστη ταχύτητα.
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να όριζαν και μια κλίματα για τα pings. 
Αυτό θα μπορούσε να δώσει και ώθηση στην τεχνολογική εξέλιξη και όχι μόνο στο οικονομικό κίνητρο.

Αλλά για χρόνια τώρα η ΕΕΤΤ κάνει αυτό που κάνει. Απορώ γιατί τους πληρώνουμε.

----------


## apostol70

Καλά σήμερα ζωγραφίζουμε


*Spoiler:*





Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: googlemail.l.google.com [74.125.77.19]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    33 ms    33 ms     *     91.132.2.46
  4     *       34 ms    34 ms  91.132.2.129
  5    37 ms    37 ms    36 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  6    80 ms     *       82 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    91 ms     *       81 ms  62.75.4.150
  8    81 ms    79 ms    81 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    80 ms    81 ms    78 ms  209.85.255.176
 10     *       91 ms    87 ms  209.85.248.182
 11    92 ms    89 ms    89 ms  64.233.175.246
 12   190 ms   171 ms    90 ms  72.14.239.197
 13    90 ms   101 ms    94 ms  209.85.255.102
 14    92 ms    89 ms    94 ms  ew-in-f19.1e100.net [74.125.77.19]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.





*Spoiler:*





Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: origin.mail.live.com [64.4.20.169]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    33 ms    42 ms    33 ms  91.132.2.48
  4    32 ms    33 ms    33 ms  91.132.2.198
  5   145 ms   147 ms   150 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   216 ms   203 ms   205 ms  po3-40G.ar6.NYC1.gblx.net [67.16.131.54]
  7     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  8     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  9     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 10     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 11     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 12     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 13     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 14     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 15     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 16     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 17     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 18     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 19     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 20     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 21     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 22     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 23     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 24     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 25     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 26     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 27     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 28     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 29     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 30     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## gchris

> Καλά σήμερα ζωγραφίζουμε
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πλάκα κάνεις φαντάζομαι? 
Στις 12:00 που κάνεις τα ping τι περιμένεις να δεις?
Σήμερα από τις 19:00 μέχρι της 23:00 χτυπάγαμε 500αρια.
Περιμένω να περάσουν η γιορτές για να μην μπλέξω μέσα στις αργίες και μετά την έκανα για οτε...

----------


## nikpoth

παιδιά είναι φυσιολογικό το Modulation να είναι σε G.DMT??

----------


## akalion

> παιδιά είναι φυσιολογικό το Modulation να είναι σε G.DMT??


Όχι. Θα έπρεπε να είναι ADSL2+ ή ADSL2 αν δε το σηκώνει το plus η γραμμή σου.

----------


## matelas

:Thinking:  Η φύγατε όλοι από την On η κάνανε αναβάθμιση στα κυκλώματα με εξωτερικό.  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

*ISP : ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Vivodi Telecommunications S.A**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:55:37 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 91.132.4.4 resolve in 8.558 ms - NIC Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller #2 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,13 seconds - Upload speed:  773.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  5.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  5.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  131.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  135.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  67.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  387.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  71.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AMS-IX  93.25 ms  0 %  49 ms  C  UP  4,20LINX  65 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  97 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  70.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  54.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  B  UP  4,38Google CDN  5.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  145.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  165.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Global Crossing US  152.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Level 3 US  201.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Telia US  146 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Qwest US  173.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  232.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  170 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  153.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cogent Communications US  147 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Hurricane Electric US  223 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09AboveNet US  200.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17XO Communications US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Sprint Nextel US  150.5 ms  0 %  25 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Allstream US  182.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23TW Telecom US  197.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Deutche Telecom Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  236 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Telia Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  71 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  66.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  67.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  91.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  39.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  79.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  392.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,35Optus Australia  352 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,55NTT Communicatons Japan  330.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,64AboveNet Japan  346 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon Chech  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  320 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,70PCCW Hong Kong  384.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,39Pacnet Signapore  372 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Isnet South Africa  224.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Maxnet New Zealand  351.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Bell Canada  166.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Leaseweb Netherlands  52.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  184.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,25Softlayer US  202.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,12Dreamhost US  196.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Rackspace US  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  58.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  57.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38*Total ping time is*  9970.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38K-Play Germany  51 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  61.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  56 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  53.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  53.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  59.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  UP  4,38RDSNET Romania  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Dataplex Hungary  87.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  202.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,13Valve US  223.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Gameservers US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38*Total ping time is*  1657.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12015.75 ms*  11  35  20  19  10  8Greek servers  387.75  35,25 msInternational servers  9970.25  142,43 msGameservers  1657.75  87,25 ms



*Total ping time is* *12015.75 ms* *116,66 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:55:37-Total ping time in ms is 12015.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 09:54:22-Total ping time in ms is 12948.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 03:36:56-Total ping time in ms is 12702.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 03:34:00-Total ping time in ms is 13276.25Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 18:40:43-Total ping time in ms is 13018.75Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 05:04:38-Total ping time in ms is 12324Κυριακή 12-12-2010 and time 22:27:47-Total ping time in ms is 23865.25Παρασκευή 10-12-2010 and time 03:49:00-Total ping time in ms is 13816Πέμπτη 09-12-2010 and time 12:19:35-Total ping time in ms is 12881.25Π




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:57:06Free Fr   1,84Mirrorservice   1,33Apple   1,97Nvidia   2,39Microsoft   1,12LeaseWeb   1,90ServerBoost   2,07ThinkBroadband   1,83Cachefly   1,95Ovh   1,76UoCrete   2,34Forthnet   2,35Otenet   2,38RootBSD   0,60



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.15 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,05 MB/s  16 Mbps


οντως κατι παιζει, ειναι ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερα ΟΛΑ τωρα  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: iakoboss7 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.144.0/20  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.357 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *118.67 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.10 Mbps or 2.01 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  5.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  5.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  6.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  6.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Netone  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  40.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cyta Hellas  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  135.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  183.75 msec  0.00%   -13.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *477.00 msec*    *Group average*  *39.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  5.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  5.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  40.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  54.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NL-IX  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  64.75 msec  0.00%   -9.50 msec  B PANAP  65.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B DE-CIX  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  91.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  92.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  147.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  162.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D AT&T US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  170.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D PCCW Germany  180.00 msec  0.00%   -16.50 msec  D Allstream US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  184.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  196.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  197.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  215.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  217.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  222.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  226.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  233.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E Cogent Germany  236.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E ChinaNet China  319.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  336.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  339.75 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  346.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  352.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  384.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *10092.75 msec*    *Group average*  *142.15 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  51.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  141.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  198.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Valve US  223.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1653.25 msec*    *Group average*  *82.66 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gchris

> Η φύγατε όλοι από την On η κάνανε αναβάθμιση στα κυκλώματα με εξωτερικό.


Πράγματι, τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες είναι καλύτερα. Άντε να δούμε.  :Bless:

----------


## iakoboss7

*ISP : ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Vivodi Telecommunications S.A**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 20:33:51 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(4 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* *   DNS Server: 91.132.4.4 resolve in 8.3345 ms - NIC Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller #2 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,40 seconds - Upload speed:  772.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  5.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  5.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  5.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  132 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Verizon Hellas  135.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  68.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  390.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36AMS-IX  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  64.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ESPANIX  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PANAP  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  54.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Google CDN  5.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  146 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  189.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,22Global Crossing US  152.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31Level 3 US  200.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Telia US  144.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  169.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Tata Communications US  228.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Verizon US  150.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,08Savvis US  170.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26America Online Transit Data Network US  153.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,32Cogent Communications US  147.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Hurricane Electric US  222 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10AboveNet US  200.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17XO Communications US  238.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03Sprint Nextel US  144.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  192.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Global Crossing Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  236.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Telia Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  91 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  75.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,37America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Tinet UK  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  66.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  61 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Tinet Netherlands  53 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38AboveNet Netherlands  67.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  54 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Seabone Italy  40 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  85.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  C  UP  4,39Telstra Australia  393 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,35Optus Australia  354.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,54NTT Communicatons Japan  331.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,60AboveNet Japan  346 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Verizon Chech  91 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  320 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,70PCCW Hong Kong  288.25 ms  25 %   0 ms  F  DOWN  1,08Pacnet Signapore  372 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,45Isnet South Africa  230 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Maxnet New Zealand  392.75 ms  0 %  158 ms  F  UP  1,75Bell Canada  163 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  56.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38The Planet US  173.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Softlayer US  194.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Dreamhost US  196.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,19Rackspace US  144.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9918.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  94 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38K-Play Germany  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38GC-Server Germany  69 ms  0 %  12 ms  B  UP  4,35247CS Germany  54.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  62 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  59 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38Multiplay UK  53.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  53.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GS-NET Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Clanhost Netherlands  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Dataplex Hungary  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  184.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  223.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,08Gameservers US  162.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Bigpoint Germany  56.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1679.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11988.75 ms*  11  36  19  21  8  8Greek servers  390.5  35,50 msInternational servers  9918.75  141,70 msGameservers  1679.5  88,39 ms



*Total ping time is* *11988.75 ms* *116,40 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 20:33:51-Total ping time in ms is 11988.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:55:37-Total ping time in ms is 12015.75Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 09:54:22-Total ping time in ms is 12948.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 03:36:56-Total ping time in ms is 12702.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 03:34:00-Total ping time in ms is 13276.25Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 18:40:43-Total ping time in ms is 13018.75Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 05:04:38-Total ping time in ms is 12324Κυριακή 12-12-2010 and time 22:27:47-Total ping time in ms is 23865.25Παρασκευή 10-12-2010 and time 03:49:00-Total ping time in ms is 13816Πέμπτη 09-12-2010 and time 12:19:35-Total ping time in ms is 12881.25




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 20:35:21Free Fr   1,78Mirrorservice   1,29Apple   2,36Nvidia   2,38Microsoft   1,72LeaseWeb   1,97ServerBoost   2,07ThinkBroadband   1,23Cachefly   1,85Ovh   1,82UoCrete   2,29Forthnet   2,22Otenet   2,31RootBSD   0,62



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.5 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,85 MB/s  15 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  2,00 MB/s  16 Mbps


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.144.0/20  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.792 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *118.108 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *16.12 Mbps or 2.01 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  5.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  68.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  134.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  135.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *396.25 msec*    *Group average*  *33.02 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  5.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  5.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Seabone Italy  39.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  53.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  55.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B OVH  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  67.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B British Telecom UK  67.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  67.75 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  70.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AMS-IX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  81.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  89.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  90.25 msec  0.00%   -11.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  99.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon US  144.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  144.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  145.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  146.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  147.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  152.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  163.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Savvis US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  170.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D The Planet US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  192.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  196.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Dreamhost US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  200.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  209.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  225.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  231.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Cogent Germany  236.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  238.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E ESPANIX  318.75 msec  0.00%   -48.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  320.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  330.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  347.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  349.50 msec  0.00%  +12.25 msec  F Optus Australia  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  384.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  393.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10207.25 msec*    *Group average*  *143.76 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A K-Play Germany  52.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  54.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  56.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  58.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  60.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  162.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D EA US  184.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *1443.50 msec*    *Group average*  *75.97 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*








μου θυμιζει τις παλιες μερες πριν απο τον σεπτεβρη  :Cool:  τρομερα αποτελεσματα!!!

----------


## antonis556

Μακαρι να εγινε αναβαθμιση  :One thumb up:  Αν εγινε ομως θα το δουμε αυριο ...

----------


## ThReSh

πράγματι, αν και είμαστε σχεδόν στις διακοπές οπότε δεν είναι 1000% σίγουρο...

----------


## iakoboss7

παρατηρω πολλες διακοπες και επανασυνδεσεις στα oteglobe και γενικοτερα απο τις 2 μεχρι και τωρα, κατι σκαλιζουν σιγουρα.

----------


## Seitman

Πάντως ο αδερφός μου που παίζει online με PS3, δεν παρατήρησε καμία διαφορά.  :What..?:

----------


## antonis556

Μαλλον το φτιαξανε :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 18/12/2010 7:09:23 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   56 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   55 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   56 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   50 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   58 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   53 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   55 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 55ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 55ms
```

Επιτελους . Μπραβο στην ΟΝ  :One thumb up:  (αργησε , αλλα οκ)

----------


## iakoboss7

ετσι φαινεται  :Smile:  επιτελους!!!! προσθεθηκε ομως κανενα κυκλωμα? τι ακριβως εγινε? :Thinking: 



```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Hollow Byakuya>tracert www.k-play.de

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.30
  4     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    52 ms    52 ms    52 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    50 ms    50 ms    50 ms  62.75.5.54
  9    55 ms    56 ms    56 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   116 ms    53 ms    54 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    52 ms    53 ms    53 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12    57 ms    57 ms    57 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 13    51 ms    51 ms    52 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## nnn

μάλλον πήγαν σπίτια τους οι φοιτητές  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

μπα δεν παίζει να έκανε τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά ειδικά το ΣΚ, μάλλον έπεσε αναβάθμιση...

----------


## matelas

Ένα seabone τα βράδια συνεχίζει να γεμίζει λίγο. μου φαίνεται έχει δίκιο ο nnn.

----------


## antonis556

Να ζητησουμε απο τον Someonefromhell αν εχει χρονο να το ψαξει ...

----------


## tnt

> μάλλον πήγαν σπίτια τους οι φοιτητές


Αυτό έγινε απλά... Όλοι οι φίλοι μου από επαρχία και εξωτερικό είναι σπίτια τους από Παρασκευή μεσημέρι και προφανώς το δίκτυο αποσυμφορήθηκε...

----------


## gchris

> Αυτό έγινε απλά... Όλοι οι φίλοι μου από επαρχία και εξωτερικό είναι σπίτια τους από Παρασκευή μεσημέρι και προφανώς το δίκτυο αποσυμφορήθηκε...


Η βελτίωση είναι αισθητή από αρχές τις εβδομάδας όχι από παρασκευή.

----------


## antonis556

Ολα τελεια :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 19/12/2010 11:05:40 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    9 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   55 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   56 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   78 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   52 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   56 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   54 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   53 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 53ms
```

Πρωι - Μεσημερι - Βραδυ

----------


## socratis10

Εμενα παλι χαλια.Καμια διαφορα στο σερφαρισμα ,και στα παιχνιδια τα ιδια.

----------


## ThReSh

120-123ms το avg latency του QSpeedtest κατά τις 23:00 περίπου, πολύ καλό για Κυριακή...

----------


## gogos888

> Όχι. Θα έπρεπε να είναι ADSL2+ ή ADSL2 αν δε το σηκώνει το plus η γραμμή σου.


Για ταχύτητα 8192/1024 ποιό είναι καλύτερο; Το έχω σε G.DMT από τον καιρό της Forthnet και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα με την ON. Δεν είναι σωστό; Ας απαντήσει κάποιος  :Thinking:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Για ταχύτητα 8192/1024 ποιό είναι καλύτερο; Το έχω σε G.DMT από τον καιρό της Forthnet και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα με την ON. Δεν είναι σωστό; Ας απαντήσει κάποιος


Ναι μια χαρά είσαι.

----------


## gerstavros

> Για ταχύτητα 8192/1024 ποιό είναι καλύτερο; Το έχω σε G.DMT από τον καιρό της Forthnet και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα με την ON. Δεν είναι σωστό; Ας απαντήσει κάποιος


αμα δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου καλύτερα να το βάλεις σε adsl2 ή adsl2+ για καλύτερη ταχύτητα, άλλωστε η γραμμή συγχρονίζει μέχρι εκεί που αντέχει

----------


## matelas

> αμα δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου καλύτερα να το βάλεις σε adsl2 ή adsl2+ για καλύτερη ταχύτητα, άλλωστε η γραμμή συγχρονίζει μέχρι εκεί που αντέχει


Ίσα ίσα σε G.DMT είναι ποιο σταθερό από αυτά που ανέφερες, όπου και να το βάλει την ίδια ταχύτητα θα έχει.

----------


## gogos888

Το είχα σε G.DMT από τον καιρό της 24άρας σε Forthnet για καλύτερο ping στα παιχνίδια. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η ταχύτητα. Downloads δεν κάνω. Η γραμμή είναι βράχος, οπότε το αφήνω όπως έχει. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gerstavros

Off Topic





> Ίσα ίσα σε G.DMT είναι ποιο σταθερό από αυτά που ανέφερες, όπου και να το βάλει την ίδια ταχύτητα θα έχει.


κοίτα, το G.DMT έχει όριο τα 8κάτι Mbps. Αν η γραμμή είναι καλή προφανώς σε adsl2+ θα έχει πολύ καλύτερες επιδόσεις, σε ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον, για το ping δν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο

........Auto merged post: gerstavros πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το είχα σε G.DMT από τον καιρό της 24άρας σε Forthnet για καλύτερο ping στα παιχνίδια. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η ταχύτητα. Downloads δεν κάνω. Η γραμμή είναι βράχος, οπότε το αφήνω όπως έχει. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


στην ΟΝ μπορείς απ το site να ρυθμίσεις τη γραμμη σε fastpath για γρήγορα ping και να επιλέξεις συγχρονισμό κάτω από 10 Mbps. είναι καλύτερα να το κάνεις έτσι, παρά ρυθμίζοντας το μοντεμ σε g.dmt

----------


## matelas

> κοίτα, το G.DMT έχει όριο τα 8κάτι Mbps. Αν η γραμμή είναι καλή προφανώς σε adsl2+ θα έχει πολύ καλύτερες επιδόσεις, σε ταχύτητα τουλάχιστον, για το ping δν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο


Από την στιγμή που το προφίλ είναι 8/1 δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι σε adsl2+. Για τα pings τώρα, όσα τεστ έχω κάνει (σε γραμμές hol & οτε) είδα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (σε hol) πως σε g.dmt είχα 4-5ms περισσότερα απ' ότι σε adsl2+. Στον οτε δίνει τα ίδια είτε σε g.dmt είτε σε adsl2+.

----------


## gerstavros

Off Topic





> Από την στιγμή που το προφίλ είναι 8/1 δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι σε adsl2+. Για τα pings τώρα, όσα τεστ έχω κάνει (σε γραμμές hol & οτε) είδα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις (σε hol) πως σε g.dmt είχα 4-5ms περισσότερα απ' ότι σε adsl2+. Στον οτε δίνει τα ίδια είτε σε g.dmt είτε σε adsl2+.


Δίνει η ΟΝ ίντερνετ 8Mbps?? :Question:

----------


## yyy

> Δίνει η ΟΝ ίντερνετ 8Mbps??


Ναι...

----------


## gerstavros

Off Topic





> Ναι...


α. οκ :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Off Topic


		Eντελως off-topic ολα ομως  :ROFL:

----------


## matelas

Όχι εντελώς, για pings μιλάγαμε.  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

hm ξεσκίστηκε/ξεσκίζεται το σύμπαν ή είναι η ιδέα μου?

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

----------


## gchris

Σχεδόν δυο εβδομάδες τώρα, πάμε πολύ καλά. Για να μην τους κράζουμε και συνέχεια, μπράβο στην ΟΝ  :One thumb up: 

Ας ελπίσουμε να συνεχίσει έτσι.  :Bless:

----------


## antonis556

Οντως ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 24/12/2010 9:51:43 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   54 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   51 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   53 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   50 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   54 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   52 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   53 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 53ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 53ms
```

----------


## matelas

Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης αλλά δεν νομίζω να έγινε κάποια αναβάθμιση. Θα δείξει.

----------


## tnt

Σιγά μην έκαναν αναβάθμιση και το κράταγαν κρυφό... Εμένα στο k-play πριν λίγο 80ms χτύπαγε...

----------


## antonis556

Γιατι το λετε αυτο ?

----------


## matelas

> Γιατι το λετε αυτο ?


Δες εδώ. Είναι σε βάθους χρόνου, αν είχε γίνει αναβάθμιση θα ήταν καλύτερα. Ακόμα μπουκώνει στις ώρες αιχμής αλλά λίγο, μετά τις γιορτές ίσως αρχίσει ξανά.

----------


## trd64

> Δες εδώ. Είναι σε βάθους χρόνου, αν είχε γίνει αναβάθμιση θα ήταν καλύτερα. Ακόμα μπουκώνει στις ώρες αιχμής αλλά λίγο, μετά τις γιορτές ίσως αρχίσει ξανά.


Έτσι είναι....
Ας ελπίσουμε όσοι μπορούσαν να φύγουν να έχουν φύγει να ξεμπουκώσουμε λίγο  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Δεν ξερω αν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο . Παντως εδω και πολυ καιρο παρατηρω σταθεροτητα κατα τις ωρες αιχμης οσο και αν σας φαινεται παραξενο , γιατι το παρακολουθω ...

----------


## socratis10

Εγω καθολου.Τα ιδια σκατα.

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε σωκρατη σε ποιο Α/Κ ανηκεις ?

----------


## gchris

Εγώ πάντως τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο. Τα Ping ειναι απολύτως σταθερά σε όλες τις ώρες και μέρες. Ρε συ Αντώνη, μηπως κάνανε τίποτα μόνο στο Κερατσίνι?  :Razz: 

Για δώστε κανένα ping σήμερα κατά της 9 να δούμε τι γίνεται.

----------


## panagiotiC

Εγώ πάντως με fastpath από εκεί που είχα 51ms τώρα έχω 99ms.Βλέπω ότι η ον αντί να βελτιώνεται,χειροτερεύει.

----------


## antonis556

54-56ms συνηθως , οπως ολες τις ωρες . gCrhis λες ?  :Razz: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 27/12/2010 8:31:35 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   58 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   57 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   57 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   59 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   59 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   54 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 54ms, Average = 54ms
```

----------


## panagiotiC

Δηλαδή έλεος οι ρεζίληδες,με fastpath και έχω 139ms.Αν την κάνω interleaved πόσο θα πάει,250ms;Τόσο άχρηστη εταιρία είναι πια αυτή η ον;

----------


## stef128

ΣΙγουρα για οσους παιζουν παιχνιδια η ον δεν ειναι πια τοσο καλη 
εαν  οτε που οπως προκηρυσει  θα κανει μειωση μισθων και με αυτο κανει και μειωση κοστους υπηρεσιων ( που το ελπιζω ) , πολλοι απο τους παιχτες θα γυρισουν σε οτε , η ον θα ξεμπουκωσει ( αυτο περιμενουν , τον οτε για να μην κανουν αναβαθμιση )  και ολοι θα ειναι μια χαρα >
η ον θα ειναι πλεον μια φθηνη λυση για νετ και σχετικα καλο παιχνιδι κερδιζοντας συνδρομητες χαμηλου εισοδηματος σε παγια χαμηλα με  νετ 8 !
μην περιμενετε πολλα απο την ον για αναβαθμισεις , ολοι βλεπουν τον αντιπλαο , και οπως λεει η wind , εμεις βλεπουμε το δεντρο αλλα αυτοι βλεπουν το δασος !!

----------


## globalnoise

> εαν  οτε που οπως προκηρυσει  θα κανει μειωση μισθων και με αυτο κανει και μειωση κοστους υπηρεσιων


Πως προκύπτει αυτό;  :OneEye:

----------


## stef128

Δεν ειπα οτι προκυπτει ειπα οτι το ελπιζω !!

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.641 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *121.017 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.11 Mbps or 1.51 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  142.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *381.50 msec*    *Group average*  *31.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  48.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  B Cachefly  56.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  63.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Hetzner Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B LINX  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  70.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AMS-IX  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  75.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  78.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  81.00 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Infostrada Italy  87.00 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Yahoo US  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  154.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  154.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  155.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  157.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  160.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D The Planet US  176.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  182.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  D Qwest US  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  185.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  187.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  215.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  220.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  220.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +14.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  234.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  240.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Cogent Germany  250.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  306.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  343.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  344.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  354.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  358.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  379.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  386.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  403.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10349.75 msec*    *Group average*  *145.77 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  55.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  56.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  63.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  69.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B GC-Server Germany  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  89.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  192.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  237.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E *Group sum*  *1733.50 msec*    *Group average*  *86.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## panagiotiC

Ρε παιδιά τόσο χάλια είναι πια αυτή η ον;Ας το κλείσουν καλύτερα το μαγαζάκι,τζάμπα το έχουν ανοιχτό.Κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα είναι.Όλες οι σελίδες σέρνονται μιλάμε,φορτώνει η μισή σελίδα και η υπόλοιπη φορτώνει μετά από μισό λεπτό,έλεος ον της πλάκας.

----------


## ThReSh

τρέξε μια το Qspeedtest που έτρεξε πιο πάνω ο antonis556

----------


## panagiotiC

> τρέξε μια το Qspeedtest που έτρεξε πιο πάνω ο antonis556


Το πρόβλημα φίλε είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω αυτό που έκανε ο Αντώνης.

----------


## ThReSh

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=383028

αυτό είναι το topic...

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε παναγιωτη νομιζω πως εισαι υπερβολικος . Ακομα και τις ωρες αιχμης τοτε που βαραγα 200ping + οι σελιδες φορτωναν κανονικοτατα και στο youtube στα 1080p αντι για 13Kbps που επιανα streaming επιανα 7000-8000 εκει ... Δηλαδη μια χαρα ....

----------


## panagiotiC

Αντώνη δεν έχω λόγο να πω ψέμματα,αυτό συμβαίνει σε εμένα,στην αρχή ήμουν πολύ καλά.Τώρα χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση.

----------


## ThReSh

εδώ και 2 βδομάδες πάντως πιστεύω ότι είναι μια χαρά τα pings ακόμα και σε ώρες αιχμής Σ/Κ...

----------


## gchris

Ας μην είμαστε άδικοι, 3 εβδομάδες τώρα τα Ping πετάνε.

@panagiotiC

Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου? Μήπως το Router σου γεμίζει λάθη και "μπουκώνει" ? Έχεις δοκιμάσει άλλα προφίλ από το myon?

----------


## spyros2n

Πρόβλημα γραμμής / profile μου μυρίζει για τον φίλο πιο πάνω. Αν είσαι σε fastpath δοκίμασε αρχικά να παίξεις με το προφίλ 1-2 (μερική διόρθωση λαθών με +8ms καθυστέρηση) και πες μας πως θα πάει!


Εγώ μάλλον ήμουν από τους "τυχερούς" καθώς γλίτωσα όλο το μπούκωμα της on που υπήρχε πριν λίγο καιρό στα pings (μάλλον λόγω Α/Κ;  ) και περνάω αρκετή ώρα σε online games, κυρίως σε ώρες αιχμής.



Off Topic



ΥΓ:Κοντεύω 1 μήνα uptime με το DGN3500  :Very Happy:

----------


## panagiotiC

Εδώ και 2 μέρες καλά πάει,πλέον περιμένω πως θα πάει η κατάσταση και θα δω...

----------


## antonis556

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  18.313 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *120.117 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  7.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  64.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *379.25 msec*    *Group average*  *31.60 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  47.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  62.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  65.00 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  B NL-IX  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B DE-CIX  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Tinet UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  75.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  77.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  84.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  119.50 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C Yahoo US  144.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  150.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Telia US  151.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  154.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  162.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  180.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  182.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  182.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  188.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  196.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Level 3 US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  223.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  224.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  225.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  227.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Cogent Germany  251.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  307.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  340.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  351.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Optus Australia  353.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  355.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  375.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  390.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10271.75 msec*    *Group average*  *144.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





K-Play Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  57.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  60.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  61.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  63.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  67.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1721.00 msec*    *Group average*  *86.05 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gchris

Οχ...

Περάσανε οι γιορτές και αρχίσαμε τα ίδια η είμαι μόνο εγώ?



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=200ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=204ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=204ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=200ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 200ms, Maximum = 204ms, Average = 202ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

δεν εισαι μονο εσυ δυστυχως  :Mad:

----------


## spyros2n

Όλα καλά εδώ:



```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 54ms
```



```
Pinging www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.68:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 62ms, Average = 62ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Μου φαινεται θα μετακομισω Ν.Σμυρνη  :Razz:  . Αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουν απο την ΟΝ , ελεος δηλαδη ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 2/1/2011 8:24:42 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6  167 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  217 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  226 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  226 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  227 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  229 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12  229 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  221 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 221ms, Maximum = 221ms, Average = 221ms
```

----------


## gerstavros

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ
H ON κατήργησε τον ookla server που παρείχε στο speedtest.net?

----------


## antonis556

12.25 το βραδυ και δειτε pings ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 3/1/2011 12:24:36 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   23 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   71 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  114 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  113 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  112 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  131 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12  109 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  103 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 103ms, Maximum = 103ms, Average = 103ms
```

ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη . Εσεις εκει στην ΟΝ ή καντε αναβαθμιση ή κλειστε το το μαγαζι ... Την περιοδο των χριστουγεννων ειχα ευχαριστηθει online gaming και τωρα παλι τα ιδια ...

----------


## gchris

Δυστυχώς από ότι φαίνεται δεν κάνανε αναβάθμιση απλά έλειπε πολύς κόσμος στις γιορτές.
 :Thumb down: 



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=262ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=260ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=252ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=271ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 252ms, Maximum = 271ms, Average = 261ms
```

----------


## Batigoal

Ηταν μια χαρα το πραγμα και τωρα μιλαμε πατωσε οσο δεν παει. Σημερα απο τις 5 το απογευμα που εκανα το τεστ (μπορει και απο νωριτερα) ειχα 400ms+ με τον us server του game που παιζω. Η ωρα κοντευει 1 και τωρα αρχιζει να πεφτει αν και ακομη στα 300ms ειναι. *Τ Ρ Α Γ Ι Κ Η*  η κατασταση αν συνεχισει ετσι.

----------


## akalion

Εχτές πραγματικά ήταν άθλια. Σταθερά πάνω από 300ms  :Thumb down:

----------


## antonis556

Και δεν ειναι μονο οτι ειναι χαλια . Συνηθως φτιαχνανε απο τις 12 και μετα και τωρα , ακομα και τις καθημερινες απο τις 12.30-1.00 και μετα φτιαχνουν , δηλαδη ελεος . ΑΜΑΝ ΡΕ ΟΝ ...

----------


## matelas

Πέρασαν οι γιορτές άρχισε το σούρσιμο, κοινός δεν έγινε αναβάθμιση.

----------


## gchris

Περίεργο πάντως... Τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά μέσα στις γιορτές? Και δεν μιλάμε για 2-3 μέρες, σχεδόν 3 εβδομάδες τα ping ήταν άψογα. Έλεος...  :Thumb down:

----------


## limassol

> Εχτές πραγματικά ήταν άθλια. Σταθερά πάνω από 300ms


Το ίδιο και σε μένα - DSLAM Σόλωνος. Σταθερά πάνω από 280 ping στις 1 το βράδυ!...

Δε θέλω και πολύ για να γίνω "καπνός" από την ΟΝ αν δε φτιάξει η κατάσταση ΑΜΕΣΑ - ούτε ανακοίνωση δεν έχουν βγάλει...

----------


## antonis4

Δεν ξερω αν συμβαίνει και σε εσας αλλα εγώ αποψε  εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα και στο browsing ...

----------


## tnt

Πιο επαγγελματικό πέταγμα χαρταετού δεν έχω ξαναδεί από εταιρεία...



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    23 ms    22 ms    22 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    23 ms    34 ms    91 ms  91.132.2.131
  5   156 ms   161 ms   163 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6   203 ms   207 ms   233 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   262 ms   204 ms   207 ms  62.75.4.214
  8   194 ms   190 ms   188 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  9   211 ms   213 ms   207 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10   188 ms   192 ms   210 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11   232 ms   226 ms   217 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12   219 ms   222 ms   217 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]
```

----------


## stef128

ΜΗΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΤΕ , ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ !!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΑΛΙΟ ! 
ΑΠΛΑ οσοι ειστε εξαρτημενοι με το gaming  και δεν εχετε οικονομικο προβλημα = μονοδρομος οτε

----------


## antonis556

Για τα μπαζα εντελως . Ουτε καν ωρα αιχμης και δειτε ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 6/1/2011 3:18:21 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   29 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   84 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8  108 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  106 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  106 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  105 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12  108 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  101 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 101ms, Maximum = 101ms, Average = 101ms
```

----------


## Seitman

Άσε... χθες το απόγευμα άλλα και σήμερα το πρωί streaming & utube με ΟΝ δράμα. Άρχισε να μου τη δίνει αυτό το χάλι.

----------


## antonis556

Με Youtube κανενα προβλημα . Streaming στα 13500Kbps ... 

Edit: [ Και κατεβασμα κανονικα με το full της γραμμης ... ]

----------


## Seitman

Θα έλεγα για τα δικά μου, αλλά κυκλοφορεί και ΕΣΡ (Σ.Ο.)*

*
*Spoiler:*




			Σωφρονιστική Ομάδα  :Razz:

----------


## gchris

Ρε παιδιά, ωραία κλαίμε την μοίρα μας άδω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα αν δεν τους ενοχλήσουμε.

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο και μου είπαν ότι δεν τους έχουν αναφέρει ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Φυσικά ο "τεχνικός" (ο θεός να τον κάνει δηλαδή) δεν είχε ιδέα γιατί του μίλαγα και προσπαθούσε να δει αν είναι οκ η γραμμή μου...

Προσπάθησα να του δώσω να καταλάβει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και στην ουσία On telecoms και Online games δεν υφίσταται. 

Ενοχλήστε τους μήπως και ενδιαφερθούν...


Edit:

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο μια κυρία από την ΟΝ που μάλλον γνώριζε τα πράγματα λίγο καλύτερα.
Το πρόβλημα το γνωρίζουν αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν κάτι. Μου το είπε ξεκάθαρα.

Μονόδρομος ο ΟΤΕ λοιπόν...

----------


## socratis10

Ελεος ρε ποσυτη.Εμενα περιμεναν?Τοσο καιρο αουγα φοβερα λογια και με το που εγινε η μεταφορα της γραμμης μου στην ον τον σεμπτεμβρη ,ξεκινησαν τα προβληματα.Καλος ο οτε αλλα πολυ ακριβος ρε σεις.

----------


## M@rk

> Με πήρε τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο μια κυρία από την ΟΝ που μάλλον γνώριζε τα πράγματα λίγο καλύτερα.
> Το πρόβλημα το γνωρίζουν αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν κάτι. Μου το είπε ξεκάθαρα.
> 
> Μονόδρομος ο ΟΤΕ λοιπόν...



Τι λες ρε φίλε στο είπαν στα ίσια? Πάντωσ μεγάλο χάλι οι γραμμές της ON στο online gaming..προσπαθώ 3ημέρες να παίξω Call of Duty BO και ping στην καλύτερη εχω 200+

----------


## adok13

εγω λεω να κανουμε μια ομαδικη καταγγελια γιατι και εγω online δεν μπορω να παιξω με την καμια ομος.

----------


## antonis556

Μεσα . Και νομιζω μαλιστα πως ολοι συμφωνουν ...

----------


## Seitman

Δε νομίζω να ιδρώσει το αυτί τους από κάτι τέτοιο. Μόνο με καμία μαζική αποχώρηση και καταγγελία της σύμβασης με δική τους υπαιτιότητα για να μην πάρουν ούτε το 70άρι για την αποχώρηση πριν το έτος αλλά ούτε και 20άρι για τα τέλη αποσύνδεσης.

----------


## gamouser

Δεν νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε όλοι στην On, και ιδιαίτερα οι online gamers, είναι της On.

Κάνω tracert, πχ την google και οι χρόνοι στην On παραμένουν μικροί. Από την OTEGlobe και μετά επικρατει το χάος. 

Σημείωση: Οι χρόνοι που παραθέτω είναι μικροί γιατί ειναι πολυ πρωί ακόμη, το βράδυ εκτοξεύονται στα 254-342ms.

>tracert www.google.com

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [173.194.37.104] over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.46
  4     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  5     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    58 ms    58 ms    58 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  62.75.5.54
  8    80 ms    80 ms    81 ms  74.125.50.113
  9    81 ms    80 ms    80 ms  209.85.255.176
 10    81 ms    81 ms    81 ms  209.85.248.182
 11    80 ms    81 ms    81 ms  72.14.233.62
 12    80 ms    81 ms    80 ms  209.85.251.202
 13    81 ms    80 ms    80 ms  www.l.google.com [173.194.37.104]

Επομένως, κάτι συμβαινει στην OTEGlobe (η οποία ειναι θυγατρική του OTE).

Γνωρίζει κανεις κάτι σχετικά?

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε ακου να δεις πως εχεις ... Στο 5ο hop φευγουν ουσιαστικα απο την ΟΝ , δηλαδη απο τα κυκλωματα που εχει νοικιασει απο την Oteglobe , τα οποια προφανως ειναι ελεεινα μπουκωμενα . Οποτε ειναι προβλημα της ΟΝ ...

----------


## ThReSh

> Επομένως, κάτι συμβαινει στην OTEGlobe (η οποία ειναι θυγατρική του OTE).
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανεις κάτι σχετικά?


προφανώς κάτι συμβαίνει, τα κυκλώματα που έχει μισθώσει δεν επαρκούν και χρειάζονται κι άλλα...

τι να σου κάνει η OTEGlobe αν το bandwidth που χρειάζεσαι είναι πχ 20gbit και εσύ έχει μισθώσει κυκλώματα 5gbit? να σου δώσει τα υπόλοιπα 15 τσάμπα?

----------


## gamouser

Δεν έχεις άδικο, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι.

----------


## gchris

Εμένα πάντως η αίτηση για ΟΤΕ έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί. Μετά και από αυτά που άκουσα χτες δεν υπάρχει λόγος να περιμένω μήπως το φτιάξουν. 10 ευρώ παραπάνω αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έχω σωστό ίντερνετ...
14 και σήμερα.  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## ThReSh

αν ήσουν με την προσφορά του -25 ή -23% είναι πάνω από 10 euro per month η διαφορά, κοντά στα 15 νομίζω  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

δεν θελω να ριξω λαδι στην φωτια αλλα τωρα που κανω μερικα test τα ms ειναι ιδια με το πρωι δλδ μια χαρα  :Wink: 

συνήθως τετοιες ωρες σερνοταν ηδη...

----------


## antonis556

Την ωρα που εγραφες και εδω μια χαρα ηταν ... Δες τωρα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 7/1/2011 9:03:57 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    7 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   46 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  100 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   97 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   96 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   94 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   96 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   97 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   95 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 95ms, Maximum = 95ms, Average = 95ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

ε ενταξει.... αλλες μερες 9 το βραδυ βαραει 300αρες εκει κόλλησες?  :Razz:

----------


## tnt

Πετάμε σήμερα!!



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    22 ms    23 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    23 ms    38 ms    23 ms  91.132.2.131
  5   111 ms   115 ms   114 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6   181 ms   180 ms   178 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   133 ms   124 ms   127 ms  62.75.4.214
  8   197 ms   200 ms   194 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9   151 ms   147 ms   246 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10   183 ms   207 ms   189 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11   145 ms   167 ms   173 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12   158 ms   159 ms   156 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## antonis556

Στα ουρανια  :Superman:

----------


## tnt

Τώρα αυτά είναι σοβαρά πράματα??? Κάνουμε χαβαλέ μέχρι ένα σημείο αλλά πλέον ξεφεύγει πολύ.. Υπομονή 20 μέρες να λήξει το συμβόλαιο μου...



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    24 ms    27 ms    24 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    48 ms    31 ms    95 ms  91.132.2.131
  5   349 ms   373 ms   238 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6   308 ms   294 ms   241 ms  62.75.4.129
  7   389 ms   382 ms   334 ms  62.75.4.214
  8   253 ms   224 ms   227 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  9   250 ms   251 ms   249 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10   235 ms   239 ms   239 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11   249 ms   256 ms   260 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12   442 ms   417 ms   373 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]
```

----------


## antonis556

Αυτο οντος ξεπερναει τα ορια , δηλαδη ελεος ρε ΟΝ , ελεος ...

----------


## matelas

Το youtube πως πάει;

----------


## iakoboss7

παντως εγω ΠΡΙΝ φυγω (9μιση-10) και τωρα που γυρισα (12παρα) πανω απο 100 δεν τα ειχα δει (κοιταγα απο τις 7μιση μεχρι και πριν φυγω) και τωρα ειναι στα 70... δεν παιζει να εφτασαν 400.... (βεβαια κοιταω μονο www.multiplay.co.uk γιατι εχω παρατηρισει οτι του k-play οι server "γεμιζουν" σε καποιες φασεις και ανεβαζει ο ιδιος ο σερβερ τα pings οποτε και τα αποτελεσματα αλλαζουν.

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...et=Gameservers

εδω φενεται οτι τις ωρες αυτες φταιει η k-play και οχι η ον, τωρα που μιλαμε εχω 70 με multiplay και 150 με k-play...

........Auto merged post: iakoboss7 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

εκτως αν μπερδευω τα σχεδιαγράμματα...

----------


## tnt

εγώ μετράω στο k-play.de επειδή αυτό κάνουν όλοι  :Smile:  Προτείνετε κανά άλλο, αλλά να το χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι για να έχουμε ίδια αποτελέσματα...

----------


## LefterisK

> Αυτο οντος ξεπερναει τα ορια , δηλαδη ελεος ρε ΟΝ , ελεος ...


Αντώνη γιατί δεν πας (πάμε) wind?
Αφού έχει πολύ καλές τιμές και απ'ότι φαίνεται αξίζει. :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

> Αντώνη γιατί δεν πας (πάμε) wind?
> Αφού έχει πολύ καλές τιμές και απ'ότι φαίνεται αξίζει.


Δεν εχω και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στην Wind , για αυτο και δεν κανω τη μεταβαση ... 
However , αυτα ειναι πολυ καλα pings , δεδομενης και της ωρας ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 11/1/2011 8:53:13 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   59 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   56 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   56 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   56 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   56 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   57 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   57 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 57ms
```

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 89 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μακαρι να εκαναν κατι , γιατι ολα φαινονται μεχρι στιγμης τελεια :: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 11/1/2011 10:22:24 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   59 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   58 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   55 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   70 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   57 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   57 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   57 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 57ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

και εγω μια απο τα ιδια στα ms με τον αντωνη τωρα στις 11. χθες ηταν καλουτσικα σημερα ειναι τελεια... αντε να δουμε ασπρη μερα  :ROFL:

----------


## Seitman

Τι, θα χιονίσει???  :What..?:

----------


## antonis556

> Τι, θα χιονίσει???


 :ROFL:  Μακαρι

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δειτε pings με Τσεχια (1) , Τουρκια (2) , Ουγγαρια (3) ::

(1)


```
Target Name: sniper.herniserver.cz
         IP: 81.0.217.58
  Date/Time: 12/1/2011 1:18:37 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.32]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.189]
 7   31 ms  xe-0-3-0.info-p2.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]
 8   31 ms  ae0.info-p1.invitel.net [213.163.54.129]
 9   35 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]
10   39 ms  nix2.to.cas.ip-anywhere.net [194.50.100.16]
11   40 ms  R34.vl96.cas.ip-anywhere.net [81.0.192.14]
12   40 ms  swh2.cas.ip-anywhere.net [217.11.224.235]
13   40 ms  sniper.herniserver.cz [81.0.217.58]

Ping statistics for sniper.herniserver.cz
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 40ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 40ms
```

(2)


```
Target Name: server-213.128.83.228.radore.net.tr
         IP: 213.128.83.228
  Date/Time: 12/1/2011 1:19:45 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.28]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.173]
 7   26 ms  [213.163.54.105]
 8   26 ms  [213.197.64.118]
 9   26 ms  ericsson-se1200-backbone-as42926.net [213.128.95.57]
10   *       [-]
11   27 ms  server-213.128.81.6.radore.net.tr [213.128.81.6]
12   26 ms  server-213.128.83.228.radore.net.tr [213.128.83.228]

Ping statistics for server-213.128.83.228.radore.net.tr
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 26ms, Maximum = 26ms, Average = 26ms
```

(3)


```
Target Name: user87.giganet.hu
         IP: 193.138.125.87
  Date/Time: 12/1/2011 1:20:32 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    7 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   21 ms  [213.197.64.189]
 7   41 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   44 ms  [213.163.54.190]
 9   44 ms  [213.163.53.34]
10   44 ms  user87.giganet.hu [193.138.125.87]

Ping statistics for user87.giganet.hu
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 44ms, Maximum = 44ms, Average = 44ms
```

----------


## treli@ris

Πολυ καλα pings. Για τσεκαρε τη διαδρομη που κανει για να βγει στην ΙΡ ακριβως μετα την ΟΝ, 213.197.xxx.xxx και των 3 περιπτωσεων.

----------


## antonis556

> Πολυ καλα pings. Για τσεκαρε τη διαδρομη που κανει για να βγει στην ΙΡ ακριβως μετα την ΟΝ, 213.197.xxx.xxx και των 3 περιπτωσεων.


Εμεινα οταν τα ειδα εχθες ... Εννοεις αυτες :: 213.197.64.189 , 213.197.64.173 , 213.197.64.189 ?

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



```
Target Name: N/A
         IP: 213.197.64.189
  Date/Time: 12/1/2011 1:26:58 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.62]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   16 ms  [213.197.64.189]

Ping statistics for 213.197.64.189
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 16ms, Maximum = 16ms, Average = 16ms
```



```
Target Name: N/A
         IP: 213.197.64.173
  Date/Time: 12/1/2011 1:27:09 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.62]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.173]

Ping statistics for 213.197.64.173
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 17ms, Average = 17ms
```

----------


## treli@ris

H ON απ' οσο βλεπω εδω εχει peer με την invitel η οποια δινει στη radore.tu προσβαση οποτε ισως να υπαρχει εκει κατι, μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια, δε τα γνωριζω αυτα

----------


## antonis556

Anyway , ας πουμε στον sfh να ψαξει για ενα κυκλωμα αν ειναι  :Wink:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> H ON απ' οσο βλεπω εδω εχει peer με την invitel η οποια δινει στη radore.tu προσβαση οποτε ισως να υπαρχει εκει κατι, μπορει να κανω και λαθος βεβαια, δε τα γνωριζω αυτα


Από χθές προστέθηκε το κύκλωμα προς Invitel. Κυρίως εξυπηρετεί προορισμούς προς Αν. Ευρώπη και όχι μόνο.

----------


## antonis556

Τελεια ... Τουλαχιστον εκαναν αναβαθμιση  :One thumb up: 

Edit: [ Τη χωρητικοτητα του κυκλωματος τη γνωριζουμε ? ]

----------


## gchris

Κοίτα να δεις που από το κράξιμο που τους έριξα και μετά σηκώθηκα και έφυγα για ΟΤΕ, τους έκανε να φιλοτιμηθούν. χα χα

Κάτι μάλλον πρέπει να κάνανε την Κυριακή 9/1 τότε που πολλοί είχαμε πρόβλημα με server του εξωτερικού.

----------


## antonis556

> Κοίτα να δεις που από το κράξιμο που τους έριξα και μετά σηκώθηκα και έφυγα για ΟΤΕ, τους έκανε να φιλοτιμηθούν. χα χα
> 
> Κάτι μάλλον πρέπει να κάνανε την Κυριακή 9/1 τότε που πολλοί είχαμε πρόβλημα με server του εξωτερικού.


Προσθεσαν κυκλωμα . Το αστειο ειναι οτι τωρα εχουμε τα καλυτερα ping προς Τσεχια , Ουγγαρια , Σλοβενια , Αυστρια , απο ολους τους παροχους ακομα και τον ΟΤΕ  :Wink:

----------


## iakoboss7

τελικά χιόνισε  :ROFL: 

μακάρι να κρατήσει....
ποσο προσθεσαν?

----------


## antonis556

> τελικά χιόνισε 
> 
> μακάρι να κρατήσει....
> ποσο προσθεσαν?


Θελω να πιστευω πως θα κρατησει ιακωβε ... Μακαρι , γιατι παει πολυ καλα  :One thumb up:

----------


## iakoboss7

επεσαν και τα ms με αγγλια  :Very Happy:  ηταν καπου60κατι νομιζω και τωρα ειναι 55, παμε στις παλιες δοξες που η ΟΝ ηταν η καλυτερη στο gaming  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Εγω με Αγγλια ειχα ανεκαθεν 50-58 ... Στην Γερμανια ειναι λιγο καπως τα πραγματα . Αν ημασταν απο 55 και κατω θα ημασταν κομπλε ...

----------


## nyannaco

Πάντως κι εγώ με χάλια γραμμή μου βλέπω σηματικά χαμηλότερο Ping σε k-play.de τώρα (88ms Από μερικές εκατοντάδες).

----------


## antonis556

> Πάντως κι εγώ με χάλια γραμμή μου βλέπω σηματικά χαμηλότερο Ping σε k-play.de τώρα (88ms Από μερικές εκατοντάδες).


Εισαι σε interleaved ?

----------


## iakoboss7

εγω παλι παντα 56-57ms ειχα με k-play (μιλαω για τις καλες ωρες παντα μην παρεξηγηθούμε :P) και με multiplay θυμάμαι να ειχα κοντα στα 60 ενω τωρα εχω 54-55, παντως μια χαρα ειναι μην τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας, *ΜΟΝΟ* ο ΟΤΕ εχει καλυτερα ping τωρα πια (πχ σε k-play εχει 47-48 και σε mutiplay εχει 50-52).

........Auto merged post: iakoboss7 πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

συμπληρωση: βλεπω μαχη με την wind στα pings :P γενικα ειναι πολυ κοντα και οι 2 εταιριες (ΙΣΩΣ η ΟΝ να τα πηγαινει ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ καλυτερα).

----------


## antonis556

Καποτε και η ΟΝ ειχε 48ms με k-play και 50-52ms με multiplay ... Λογικα ειναι θεμα δρομολογησεων ...

----------


## iakoboss7

μηπως εχει να κανει επιπλέον και με το αυξημενο traffic στην ελλαδα αλλα ΚΑΙ στο εξωτερικο και ετσι να γινονται χειροτεροι οι χρονοι? (ισως λεω μεγαλη πατατα φυσικα).

----------


## ThReSh

για να δούμε πως θα τα πάει το Σ/Κ

----------


## nyannaco

> Εισαι σε interleaved ?


Φυσικά! Με 57db attn...  :Sorry:

----------


## ThReSh

good lord, πρέπει να σταματήσω να παραπονιέμαι για τα 30db μου...

----------


## nyannaco

> good lord, πρέπει να σταματήσω να παραπονιέμαι για τα 30db μου...


Αν δε σου φτάνουν, μπορώ να σου δώσω λίγα  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> για να δούμε πως θα τα πάει το Σ/Κ


Αυτο το περιμενω πως και πως να το δω ...

----------


## ThReSh

μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά! 70ms έχω στο League of Legends και αν πάω full fastpath θα πάει 60ms...

----------


## stonerolling

Τι είναι και πως γίνετε το full fastpath;
Αν το κάνω και εγώ θα πάει καλύτερα το skype το οποίο ψιλοσέρνετε με πολλά προβλήματα εικόνας ΚΑΙ ήχου όταν μιλάω με OTEnet;

----------


## ThReSh

μπαίνεις στο MyOn Account σου, εκεί πας στο Line Profile Tuning και επιλέγεις 

I want: my line to respond faster in gaming or similar applications

Profile 1: With no error corrections...

εγώ το έχω στο Profile 2: With minimum protection που μου δίνει +1mbit, αλλά +10ms στο latency

----------


## iakoboss7

ουσιαστικα ο thresh ειναι σε "ρηχο" interleaved και αντι για 20-25ms διαφορα (που εχει το βαθυ/κλασσικο) εχει ~10, εαν δεν σηκωνεις το πρωτο επελεξε ενα απο τα αλλα αρκει να λεει with no error corrections (πχ το 14 η το μεχρι 12 παλι στην πρωτη κατηγορια)

----------


## antonis556

> μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά! 70ms έχω στο League of Legends και αν πάω full fastpath θα πάει 60ms...


Μια χαρα πηγε το Σαββατο , πολυ καλα  :Wink:  Για να δουμε και την Κυριακη ...

----------


## iakoboss7

επειδη ελειπα και δεν καταφερα να δω τα pings χθες πως ακριβως πηγε? σταθερα στα minimum που εχουμε τις "παλιες καλες" ωρες? η απλα μια μικρη αυξηση +10?

----------


## antonis556

Σταθεροτατα , δεν προσεξα καποια αυξομειωση ...

----------


## iakoboss7

αυτα ειναι νεα πρωι πρωι  :Very Happy:   :One thumb up:  thanks

----------


## antonis556

Φιλε ιακωβε η αληθεια ειναι πως εγω προσωπικα επειδη ασχολουμαι και με το online gaming , αυτο το κυκλωμα της Invitel πραγματικα με εσωσε . Δεν μπορω να φανταστω τι ping θα ειχα αν εμενα Ουγγαρια και ειχα Invitel  :Razz:  . Anyway , σε Τσεχια , Ουγγαρια , Σλοβακια , Σλοβενια χτυπαω τρελα pings . Πριν προστεθει αυτο το κυκλωμα ειχα απο 90 μεχρι 150ms εκει . Ενα παραδειγμα θα σου δειξω και θα καταλαβεις ::



```
Target Name: rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
         IP: 78.41.170.60
  Date/Time: 16/1/2011 11:57:00 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.28]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.173]
 7   32 ms  xe-0-3-0.info-p2.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]
 8   30 ms  ae0.info-p1.invitel.net [213.163.54.129]
 9   34 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]
10   34 ms  RadioLAN-gw.six.sk [192.108.148.235]
11   35 ms  rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk [78.41.170.60]

Ping statistics for rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 35ms, Maximum = 35ms, Average = 35ms
```

Νομιζω λεει πολλα  :Wink:

----------


## iakoboss7

μιλαμε πριν οτι ειχες *στις καλες ωρες* ~90 και εγινε 35??????????????

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

ο ΟΤΕ ξερουμε ποσο εχει με αυτες τις χωρες (πχ στο δικο σου παραδειγμα)? απλα για συγκριση.

----------


## antonis556

Οπως το ειπες ... Στις καλες ωρες ειχα 90 , μετα πηγαινε 150 + . Ο ΟΤΕ ουτε καν με φτανει . Στο game , βλεπω τσεχικους server με 41ms και μεσα παιζω με σταθερο 48 . Γραμμη ΟΤΕ αντε να εχει 60ms ...

Edit: [ Αλλα για να δουμε καλυτερα θα ποσταρω στο subforum του ΟΤΕ , δες ]

----------


## ThReSh

πολύ καλά τα pings μέχρι στιγμής, ελπίζω να κρατήσει κάμποσο καιρό...

----------


## trd64

Εγώ δεν έχω δει μείωση στα pings αλλά δεν βλέπω και την αύξηση στις ώρες αιχμής όπως παλιά.

Οπότε είμαι υπέρ-ευχαριστημένος  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

> πολύ καλά τα pings μέχρι στιγμής, ελπίζω να κρατήσει κάμποσο καιρό...


Και εγω το ευχομαι , γιατι εχω ευχαριστηθει online gaming  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ δεν έχω δει μείωση στα pings αλλά δεν βλέπω και την αύξηση στις ώρες αιχμής όπως παλιά.
> 
> Οπότε είμαι υπέρ-ευχαριστημένος


ε αυτό θέλαμε ουσιαστικά, να μην μπουκώνει το σύμπαν στις ώρες αιχμής...

----------


## iakoboss7

απο το μεσημερι μεχρι και τωρα με www.k-play.de εχω ~70ms  (ενω με multiplay ειμαι οκ στα ~59)  μπορει να τσεκαρει και καποιος αλλος?

----------


## antonis556

k-play.de ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 20/1/2011 8:25:41 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   66 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   62 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   63 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   67 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   64 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   69 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   65 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 65ms, Average = 65ms
```

multiplay.co.uk ::



```
Target Name: www.multiplay.co.uk
         IP: 85.236.96.68
  Date/Time: 20/1/2011 8:26:19 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.30]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7    7 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   58 ms  [62.75.4.102]
 9   57 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
10   58 ms  www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68]

Ping statistics for www.multiplay.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 58ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

και εσυ βλεπω εχεις ανεβασμενα (βεβαια σε k-play εισαι 5 πιο κατω), ελπιζω να ειναι μονο για σημερα και να μην πηγαινουμε σιγα σιγα στις κακες μερες....

----------


## antonis556

Και ΟΤΕ-συνδρομητη να δεις τοσο εχει . Αντε το πολυ να ειναι 63ms . Αυτο εχει να κανει καθαρα με την Oteglobe ...

----------


## iakoboss7

α μαλιστα, οποτε το προβλημα ειναι της oteglobe, σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## gchris

Μάλλον τελευταία μου μέρα στην ΟΝ σήμερα. Από ότι μου είπανε αύριο θα γίνει η μεταφορά σε Conn-x.
Παραθέτω λοιπόν μερικά στατιστικά για να συγκρίνουμε αύριο. Αν θέλετε να κάνω και κάπου αλλού ping, πείτε μου...




```
Tracing route to www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     8 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.30
  4     6 ms     6 ms    10 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     9 ms     8 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  62.75.4.245
  8    58 ms    58 ms    61 ms  62.75.4.102
  9    56 ms    58 ms    54 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
 10    58 ms    58 ms    55 ms  www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68]
```



```
Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    12 ms     5 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.124
  4    15 ms    42 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     8 ms     6 ms    14 ms  91.132.2.129
  6    20 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  7    66 ms    63 ms    66 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    67 ms    64 ms    63 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    65 ms    67 ms    63 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
 10    68 ms    65 ms    68 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    66 ms    67 ms    65 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12    65 ms    66 ms    66 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 13    66 ms    66 ms    67 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]
```



```
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [209.85.143.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     7 ms     8 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     9 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
  7    64 ms    62 ms    62 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    62 ms    63 ms    63 ms  62.75.4.150
  9    90 ms    89 ms    91 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    88 ms    91 ms    87 ms  209.85.255.178
 11    90 ms    92 ms    88 ms  209.85.250.140
 12   104 ms    98 ms   102 ms  209.85.252.29
 13   104 ms    99 ms    98 ms  209.85.253.125
 14   100 ms   107 ms   107 ms  216.239.47.26
 15   101 ms    98 ms   101 ms  dy-in-f99.1e100.net [209.85.143.99]
```



```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.30
  4     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.170
  5     6 ms     6 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.198
  6    88 ms    86 ms    86 ms  204.245.37.173
  7   167 ms   165 ms   165 ms  so5-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.30]
  8   168 ms   168 ms   168 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244.50]
  9   174 ms   168 ms   168 ms  ten3-2.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.126]
 10   169 ms   168 ms   168 ms  da.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.218]
 11   168 ms   168 ms   178 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]
```



```
Tracing route to 208.43.239.11-static.reverse.softlayer.com [208.43.239.11]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    17 ms    10 ms    18 ms  91.132.2.102
  4     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    13 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.198
  6   107 ms    86 ms    86 ms  204.245.37.173
  7   157 ms   160 ms   157 ms  te7-1-10G.ar5.DCA3.gblx.net [67.17.108.17]
  8   157 ms   157 ms   157 ms  bbr01.eq01.wdc02.networklayer.com [207.138.112.242]
  9   159 ms   157 ms   157 ms  po99.bbr02.eq01.wdc02.networklayer.com [173.192.18.195]
 10   159 ms   159 ms   159 ms  po1.cer02.sr01.wdc01.networklayer.com [173.192.18.189]
 11   160 ms   160 ms   158 ms  po99.cer01.sr01.wdc01.networklayer.com [208.43.118.129]
 12   162 ms   160 ms   160 ms  po1.fcr01.sr01.wdc01.networklayer.com [208.43.118.134]
 13   158 ms   170 ms   159 ms  208.43.239.11-static.reverse.softlayer.com [208.43.239.11]
```



```
Tracing route to youtube-ui.l.google.com [209.85.229.190]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     9 ms    11 ms  91.132.2.34
  4     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    20 ms     7 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.129
  6     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  7    64 ms    69 ms    64 ms  62.75.4.129
  8    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  62.75.4.98
  9    90 ms    90 ms    90 ms  74.125.50.113
 10    87 ms    87 ms    86 ms  209.85.255.176
 11    88 ms    88 ms    88 ms  209.85.248.182
 12   130 ms   116 ms    91 ms  209.85.240.158
 13    95 ms     *       98 ms  209.85.251.231
 14    97 ms    91 ms    93 ms  209.85.243.81
 15    91 ms    93 ms    90 ms  ww-in-f190.1e100.net [209.85.229.190]
```

----------


## antonis556

Αναμενουμε ...

----------


## tnt

Τρελή αναβάθμιση έγινε :P



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    17 ms    33 ms    13 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    20 ms    53 ms    20 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    30 ms    15 ms    18 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    69 ms    74 ms    69 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    68 ms    74 ms    69 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    69 ms    70 ms    71 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  9    99 ms    99 ms    86 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    83 ms    91 ms    82 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11    72 ms    72 ms    71 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    75 ms    72 ms    72 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Όσο πάει χειροτερέυει..

----------


## iakoboss7

εισαι σε interleaved.

----------


## ThReSh

idle η γραμμή? γιατί το 17ms 33ms 13ms στο 3ο hop φαίνεται περίεργο...

σίγουρα fastpath?

----------


## tnt

Η γραμμή όποτε μετράω χρησιμοποιείται απειροελάχιστα.. Περίπου 3-4kb/sec κατεβαίνουν συνέχεια επειδή στο σπίτι τρέχει ένα special μηχανηματάκι... Αυτό που παρατήρησα τώρα επειδή δεν θυμόμουν σε τι profile είμαι, είναι πως ότι και αν επιλέξω κλειδώνω στα 11998.. Θα κάνω μερικά restart και θα ρίξω κανά τηλ στην ΟΝ να δω τι έγινε πάλι...

........Auto merged post: tnt πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κάτι άλλο έπαιζε γιατί με 2 restart κλείδωσε στα 13175... Τώρα κλειδώνει το upload σταθερά στα 888 αλλά μου είναι άχρηστο έτσι κι αλλιώς...

Πάρτε και ένα ping σε fastpath..


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     7 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    12 ms    12 ms    12 ms  91.132.2.131
  5    17 ms    17 ms    15 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6    77 ms    78 ms    73 ms  62.75.4.129
  7    84 ms    79 ms    78 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    82 ms    82 ms    77 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  9    73 ms    71 ms    73 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    88 ms    86 ms    87 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11    87 ms    84 ms    77 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    74 ms    72 ms    71 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## iakoboss7

καποιο προβλημα εχεις, δεν γινεται να εχεις fastpath και να βγαζεις 12 και 17ms στα hop αυτα (κανονικα ειναι ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ 7), εμενα μου μιαζει πιο πολυ για low depth interleaved και οχι fast path (η αλλιως εχεις προβλημα).

----------


## tnt

Το ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα είναι στάνταρ... Το θέμα είναι ότι βαρέθηκα και πλέον απλά κάνω χαβαλέ.. Περιμένω λίγο να δω πως θα είναι η γραμμή του κολλητού μου στην wind και αν δω ότι είναι οκ την έκανα για wind... αλλιώς με βλέπω κανάν οτέ.. 

Το πρόβλημα πως θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω αν είναι από την μεριά μου ή από την μεριά της on-οτε?

----------


## iakoboss7

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114819

εαν δεις οτι ολα ειναι οκ εδω (ιδια με αυτα που εχεις τωρα) τοτε το προβλημα ειναι οπουδηποτε μετα πχ καφαο dslam.

----------


## antonis556

Λογικα εχει να κανει με την ΟΝ και οχι με εσενα . Διοτι η δρομολογηση και οι χρονοι εξαρτωνται καθαρα απο το δικτυο της υφισταμενης εταιρειας (ΟΝ) ....

Edit: [ Αν εχεις καποιο αλλο router δοκιμασε να το τοποθετησεις στην γραμμη σου και να τρεξεις ή dmt ή orbmt να δεις αυτα τι path αναγνωριζουν ... Μπορει να μην ειναι πολυ αξιοπιστο , αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο ... ]

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 99 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ποσο χαζοι μπορει να ειναι απο την ΟΝ ? Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι μου αλλαξαν δρομολογηση , δειτε τωρα ::



```
Target Name: rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
         IP: 78.41.170.60
  Date/Time: 22/1/2011 11:34:14 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.28]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    9 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   11 ms  gig5-0-3-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.145]
 7   63 ms  [62.75.4.157]
 8   62 ms  [62.75.4.133]
 9   62 ms  [62.75.4.138]
10   64 ms  fra-012-inter-1.interoute.net [80.81.192.9]
11   76 ms  ae4-0.fra-006-score-1-re0.interoute.net [212.23.42.165]
12   91 ms  ae1-0.vie-per-score-1-re1.interoute.net [212.23.43.25]
13   86 ms  ae0-0.vie-per-score-2-re1.interoute.net [212.23.43.50]
14   78 ms  ae1-0.bts-001-score-1-re0.interoute.net [84.233.147.13]
15   78 ms  ae0-0.bts-001-score-2-re0.interoute.net [84.233.147.2]
16   76 ms  [84.233.184.118]
17   76 ms  rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk [78.41.170.60]

Ping statistics for rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 76ms, Maximum = 76ms, Average = 76ms
```

Για Τσεχια-Ουγγαρια δεν το συζηταω καν :: 100+
Μακαρι να μην εκαναν καμια βλακεια ...

----------


## iakoboss7

εγω ειμαι στα 34-35ms και με μονο 11 hop, γινεται να αλλαξουν δρομολογιση σε 1 ατομο μονο?

----------


## tnt

Παίδες ζόρικο να σκαλίσω τα καλώδια στην είσοδο της οικοδομής.. 

Για αρχή θα δοκιμάσω άλλο μόντεμ με dmt και βλέπουμε.. 

Απλά να πω ότι κατά 99% φταίει η ΟΝ γιατί εμένα η γραμμή ελέγθηκε πριν κανά 6μηνο όταν είχαν αρχίσει οι αποσυνδέσεις και τα ωραία pings που τελικά ήταν γενικότερο πρόβλημα.. 

Στην ΟΝ στο τηλέφωνο τι θα μπορούσα να πω? Ότι στο 3ο hop έχει μεγάλο ping? Δεν θα καταλάβουν τίποτα, γιατί σε 10-15 φορές που τους πήρα τηλ ένα παλικάρι πέτυχα που ήξερε από αυτά..

----------


## iakoboss7

απλα θα πεις οτι δεν εχεις τα ping times που θα επρεπε να εχεις με το fast path και ειναι λες και εισαι σε interleaved, αν δεν καταλαβαινει ζητα αλλον.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Κάθομαι και διαβάζω τα τελευταία post και προσπαθώ να κρατηθώ ψύχραιμος....

Μα τι interleave path, καφαο, καλωδιώσεις λέτε;;; Η δρομολόγηση του χρήστη tnt είναι άριστη. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Τα +6ms που έχουν προστεθεί είναι της διαδρομής Θεσ/νίκη-Αθήνα και είναι λογικά, διότι το datacenter με τα links της Oteglobe βρίσκεται στην Αθήνα και ο χρήστης στη Θεσ/νίκη. Ας μαθαίνουμε κάποια πράγματα πρώτα πριν βγαίνουμε και βγάζουμε τα συμπεράσματα μας!

Αν τώρα για 6ms γίνονται όλα αυτά τα posts.. τι να πω, περί ορέξεως...

----------


## antonis556

Μαλλον ηταν προσωρινο προβλημα ::



```
Target Name: rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
         IP: 78.41.170.60
  Date/Time: 22/1/2011 5:11:10 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.28]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   16 ms  [213.197.64.173]
 7   45 ms  xe-0-3-0.info-p2.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]
 8   30 ms  ae0.info-p1.invitel.net [213.163.54.129]
 9   35 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]
10   52 ms  RadioLAN-gw.six.sk [192.108.148.235]
11   34 ms  rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk [78.41.170.60]

Ping statistics for rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 34ms, Maximum = 34ms, Average = 34ms
```

----------


## tnt

Έκατσα δοκίμασα σήμερα μερικά μόντεμ.. siemens cl-100 και dlink dsl-320t.. Το dlink συγχρόνιζε στα ίδια με το μαύρο pirelli αλλά το siemens πήγε πολύ καλά.. Το σκάλισα λίγο και με dmt και έφτασα το snr 1,5db και πραγματική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος με jdownloader και rapidshare περίπου 1.71mb/sec-1.80mb/sec... Κατέβασα περίπου 1gb και δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις.. 

Μίλησα και με ΟΝ και τους είπα ότι με 12,5db downstream attenuation συγχρονίζω πολύ χαμηλά και είπαν ότι έχει μετρήσει τεχνικός την γραμμή μου (πότε έγινε αυτό? τι καλοί άνθρωποι!) και ότι το maximum θα είναι 13000-14000 που πιάνω με το pirelli... 

Απλά ένιωσα ένα τρελό γράψιμο και ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να συγχρονίζω τόσο χαμηλά.. 

Επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο μόλις δω μια γραμμή wind στη γειτονιά μου ότι πάει καλά θα παω κι εγώ εκεί.. Και για το γαμώτο, θα τραβήξω άλλες 6 γραμμές φίλων και συνεργατών από την on..

Πάρτε και ένα tracert από την γραμμή της κοπέλας μου:


```
localhost:~ kostastnt$ tracert k-play.de
-bash: tracert: command not found
localhost:~ kostastnt$ traceroute k-play.de
traceroute to k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1   (192.168.1.1)  1.876 ms  1.576 ms  1.432 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.213 (91.132.2.213)  15.492 ms  15.827 ms  15.050 ms
 4  91.132.2.131 (91.132.2.131)  15.228 ms  15.767 ms  128.255 ms
 5  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.oteglobe.net (62.75.3.245)  19.134 ms  17.143 ms  155.966 ms
 6  62.75.4.129 (62.75.4.129)  176.268 ms  318.534 ms  335.166 ms
 7  62.75.4.98 (62.75.4.98)  334.154 ms  318.463 ms  337.092 ms
 8  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  72.572 ms  72.868 ms  72.453 ms
 9  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.193)  73.885 ms  149.735 ms  74.582 ms
10  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.6)  75.630 ms  74.240 ms  74.007 ms
11  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net (79.171.176.158)  75.327 ms  75.741 ms  73.877 ms
12  k-play.de (178.20.10.23)  75.715 ms  74.956 ms  74.301 ms
localhost:~ kostastnt$
```

----------


## gerstavros

> Έκατσα δοκίμασα σήμερα μερικά μόντεμ.. siemens cl-100 και dlink dsl-320t.. Το dlink συγχρόνιζε στα ίδια με το μαύρο pirelli αλλά το siemens πήγε πολύ καλά.. Το σκάλισα λίγο και με dmt και έφτασα το snr 1,5db και πραγματική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος με jdownloader και rapidshare περίπου 1.71mb/sec-1.80mb/sec... Κατέβασα περίπου 1gb και δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις.. 
> 
> Μίλησα και με ΟΝ και τους είπα ότι με 12,5db downstream attenuation συγχρονίζω πολύ χαμηλά και είπαν ότι έχει μετρήσει τεχνικός την γραμμή μου (πότε έγινε αυτό? τι καλοί άνθρωποι!) και ότι το maximum θα είναι 13000-14000 που πιάνω με το pirelli... 
> 
> Απλά ένιωσα ένα τρελό γράψιμο και ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να συγχρονίζω τόσο χαμηλά.. 
> 
> Επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο μόλις δω μια γραμμή wind στη γειτονιά μου ότι πάει καλά θα παω κι εγώ εκεί.. Και για το γαμώτο, θα τραβήξω άλλες 6 γραμμές φίλων και συνεργατών από την on..


Δοκίμασε πρώτα ν αλλάξεις προφίλ γραμμης στο myon, με 12,5db λογικά θα μπορείς να επιλέξεις προφιλ 24Mbps

----------


## antonis556

Παλι τα ιδια , δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι κανουν ::



```
Target Name: rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
         IP: 78.41.170.60
  Date/Time: 23/1/2011 12:49:45 ðì

 1   59 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    7 ms  [91.132.2.28]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6    7 ms  gig5-0-3-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.145]
 7   63 ms  [62.75.4.157]
 8   62 ms  [62.75.4.133]
 9   62 ms  [62.75.4.138]
10   63 ms  fra-012-inter-1.interoute.net [80.81.192.9]
11   76 ms  ae4-0.fra-006-score-1-re0.interoute.net [212.23.42.165]
12   77 ms  ae1-0.vie-per-score-1-re1.interoute.net [212.23.43.25]
13   98 ms  ae0-0.vie-per-score-2-re1.interoute.net [212.23.43.50]
14   76 ms  ae1-0.bts-001-score-1-re0.interoute.net [84.233.147.13]
15   76 ms  ae0-0.bts-001-score-2-re0.interoute.net [84.233.147.2]
16   76 ms  [84.233.184.118]
17   75 ms  rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk [78.41.170.60]

Ping statistics for rev-78-41-170-60.radiolan.sk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 75ms, Maximum = 75ms, Average = 75ms
```

----------


## tnt

> Δοκίμασε πρώτα ν αλλάξεις προφίλ γραμμης στο myon, με 12,5db λογικά θα μπορείς να επιλέξεις προφιλ 24Mbps


Λογικά ναι  :Smile:  Αλλά έλα που είμαι στην ΟΝ και η λογική είναι σε έλλειψη  :Smile:  Για όλα αυτά παραπονιόμουν τόσο καιρό και οι απαντήσεις ήταν του στυλ: Τα παιδιά τα φέρνει ο πελαργός...

----------


## Batigoal

Εδω και καποιες μερες τα pings της ON ειναι normal. Σε ωρες αιχμης σε us server χτυπαγε 400+ms ενω τωρα ειναι ~210ms που ειναι ικανοποιητικο.

----------


## antonis556

Σπουδαια αναβαθμιση να πουμε ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 23/1/2011 6:40:20 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   27 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   81 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   98 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9  107 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  105 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  103 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12  106 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  105 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 105ms, Maximum = 105ms, Average = 105ms
```

Καλα καλα δεν εγινε η αναβαθμιση αρχισαμε να μπουκωνουμε ...

----------


## trd64

Μην έχεις παράπονα συνέχεια.

Τώρα το μπούκωμα προσφέρεται ΚΑΙ με αποσυνδέσεις για να περνάμε την ώρα μας  :Evil:

----------


## antonis556

Sorry , αυτο το ειχα ξεχασει ... Συνεπως δεν υπαρχει λογος να παραπονιεμαι ...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## panagiotiC

Καλά μιλάμε σήμερα η ον σέρνεται του θανατά.Μόλις έκανα μέτρηση ping και μου έβγαλε 555ms,τι ρεζιλίκια είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά;Έλεος,λες και είμαστε στην ουγκάντα.

----------


## antonis556

> Καλά μιλάμε σήμερα η ον σέρνεται του θανατά.Μόλις έκανα μέτρηση ping και μου έβγαλε 555ms,τι ρεζιλίκια είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά;Έλεος,λες και είμαστε στην ουγκάντα.


Καλυτερα να ανεβαζεις τα αποτελεσματα σου ...

----------


## panagiotiC

> Καλυτερα να ανεβαζεις τα αποτελεσματα σου ...


Δεν έχω λόγο να πω ψέμματα φίλε.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν έχω λόγο να πω ψέμματα φίλε.


ούτε κάποιος που λέει το αντίθετο, άρα ποιον θα πιστέψουμε?  :Sorry:

----------


## cmaniac

Εγω προτιμω να πιστευω αυτο

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

Και δεν μου τα δειχνει καλα τα πραγματα..  :Wink:

----------


## MANTHES

> Καλά μιλάμε σήμερα η ον σέρνεται του θανατά.Μόλις έκανα μέτρηση ping και μου έβγαλε 555ms,τι ρεζιλίκια είναι αυτά ρε παιδιά;Έλεος,λες και είμαστε στην ουγκάντα.


Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αυτο το νουμερο και ουτε κοιταω πλεον τα πινγκ καθως ετσι και αλλιως θα φυγω μολις συμπληρωθει ο χρονος αλλα πιστευω πως μπορει να ισχυει ακομα και αυτο το νουμερο γιατι χθες στην θεσσαλονικη σερνοταν και στο browsing

----------


## gchris

Έγινε η μεταφορά μου στον πΟΤΕ λοιπόν. 
Φάγαμε 5-6 μερούλες μέχρι να μου δώσουν κωδικούς και να με γυρίσουν σε Fastpath. Ακόμα βεβαία δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος μιας και με έχουν κλειδώσει στα 12mbs χωρίς λόγο... θα χρειαστούμε δηλαδή καμιά 10αρια τηλεφωνακια ακόμα αλλά που θα πάει, θα φτάσουμε σε ένα επιθυμητό επίπεδο κάποια στιγμή.
Αυτό που θα μου λείψει από την ΟΝ είναι το profile tunning από το site. Μεγάλη υπόθεση...

Πριν φυγω απο την ΟΝ ειχα κανει μερικά tracert για να συγρινουμε. Δείτε εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1212

Με ΟΤΕ λοιπον:

* με έχουν κλειδώσει στα 12 όπως είπα και ποιο πάνω.



```
Tracing route to www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  80.106.108.30
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  80.106.228.97
  4     7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  athe-crsa-peir7609b-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.37]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  62.75.3.21
  6    65 ms    66 ms    66 ms  62.75.4.98
  7    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.27.98
  8    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
  9    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68]
```

+8ms



```
Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  80.106.108.30
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  80.106.228.81
  4     7 ms     6 ms     5 ms  athe-crsb-peir7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.161]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  62.75.3.85
  6     6 ms     7 ms     6 ms  62.75.4.206
  7    61 ms    61 ms    61 ms  62.75.4.214
  8    62 ms    63 ms    63 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  9    63 ms    63 ms    63 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    64 ms    64 ms    65 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11    64 ms    65 ms    83 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    65 ms    64 ms    65 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]
```

-3ms



```
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [209.85.147.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  80.106.108.30
  3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  80.106.228.81
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  athe-crsa-peir7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.33]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  62.75.3.21
  6    63 ms    62 ms    62 ms  62.75.4.150
  7    61 ms    60 ms    61 ms  74.125.50.113
  8    62 ms    62 ms    62 ms  209.85.255.178
  9    67 ms    67 ms    78 ms  209.85.250.140
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11    66 ms    67 ms    71 ms  216.239.46.253
 12    66 ms    67 ms    67 ms  bru01m01-in-f147.1e100.net [209.85.147.147]
```

-33ms



```
Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  80.106.108.30
  3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  80.106.228.97
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  athe-crsa-peir7609b-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.37]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  ten0-0-0-0-crs02.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.13]
  6    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  62.75.4.98
  7    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  62.75.27.98
  8    65 ms    64 ms    64 ms  67.17.194.149
  9   163 ms   164 ms   165 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244.50]
 10   157 ms   161 ms   158 ms  ten7-2.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.134]
 11   163 ms   165 ms   166 ms  de.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.222]
 12   170 ms   163 ms   162 ms  beryl.keennotion.gr [209.51.218.146]
```

-6ms



```
Tracing route to 208.43.239.11-static.reverse.softlayer.com [208.43.239.11]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  80.106.108.30
  3     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  80.106.228.81
  4     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  athe-crsb-peir7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.161]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  62.75.3.85
  6    55 ms    54 ms    54 ms  62.75.4.66
  7    54 ms    54 ms    55 ms  cr1-linx-peer.lon005.internap.net [195.66.224.44]
  8    58 ms    57 ms    57 ms  cr2-cr1.lon005.internap.net [77.242.206.130]
  9   137 ms   137 ms   137 ms  lon005-wdc005-1069-cr1.wdc005.pnap.internap.net [66.79.147.37]
 10   136 ms   136 ms   137 ms  cr1-cr2.wdc005.internap.net [66.79.146.201]
 11   131 ms   131 ms   131 ms  wdc002-wdc005-62-core2.wdc002.internap.net [66.79.151.130]
 12   131 ms   131 ms   131 ms  border2.te7-1-bbnet1.wdc008.pnap.net [216.52.127.37]
 13   131 ms   131 ms   131 ms  te1-1.cer02.sr01.wdc01.networklayer.com [66.151.100.70]
 14   131 ms   131 ms   131 ms  po2.fcr01.sr01.wdc01.networklayer.com [208.43.118.138]
 15   130 ms   131 ms   129 ms  208.43.239.11-static.reverse.softlayer.com [208.43.239.11]
```

-30ms



```
Tracing route to youtube-ui.l.google.com [209.85.227.93]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     7 ms     5 ms     6 ms  80.106.108.30
  3     5 ms     6 ms     5 ms  80.106.228.81
  4     6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  athe-crsb-peir7609a-1.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.227.161]
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  62.75.3.37
  6    54 ms    54 ms    54 ms  62.75.4.162
  7    53 ms    53 ms    53 ms  74.125.48.24
  8    58 ms    55 ms    55 ms  66.249.94.76
  9    65 ms     *       66 ms  72.14.232.134
 10     *        *       59 ms  216.239.49.45
 11    67 ms    71 ms    71 ms  209.85.243.101
 12    59 ms    60 ms    61 ms  wy-in-f93.1e100.net [209.85.227.93]
```

-30ms

Με λίγα λόγια οι διαφορές είναι μικρές. Κοντά στα 30 ms λιγότερο ο ΟΤΕ κατά μέσο όρο. Το θέμα βέβαια είναι η σταθερότητα...

----------


## trd64

lol 
Έχει πέσει όλη η ΟΝ να μειώσει τα pings προς www.k-play.de
Βρε παλικάρια για παράδειγμα το χρησιμοποιούμαι το www.k-play.de μιας και οι περισσότεροι το χρησιμοποιούν.  :Razz:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> lol 
> Έχει πέσει όλη η ΟΝ να μειώσει τα pings προς www.k-play.de


Ναι άλλη δουλειά δεν κάνουν, ρίχνουν συγκεκριμένων προορισμών τα ping για να κάνουν κόντρες τα παιδιά στα forums. lol. Καμία σχέση, απλά είναι θέμα routing...

----------


## skaios

Hostlist version  201101250001 by Someonefromhell, v0.54  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.192.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  158.186 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *127.643 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *9.97 Mbps or 1.25 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  8.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vodafone  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  9.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Forthnet  9.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  9.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  9.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  11.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  74.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  111.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Verizon Hellas  161.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *429.50 msec*    *Group average*  *35.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  44.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  58.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Cachefly  62.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  63.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  71.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  72.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B OVH  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  76.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C DE-CIX  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Opentransit France  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C British Telecom UK  81.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C LINX  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  108.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  111.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  113.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia US  155.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  158.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  169.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  169.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  170.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  175.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  186.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Allstream US  187.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Savvis US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Qwest US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  200.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  208.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  213.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  226.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  240.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  241.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Cogent Germany  253.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  254.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  330.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  343.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  355.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  361.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  374.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  394.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  397.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  413.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10907.75 msec*    *Group average*  *153.63 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  59.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Jolt UK  59.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  62.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B K-Play Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  66.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  68.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  77.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Gameservers US  141.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Valve US  246.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1810.00 msec*    *Group average*  *90.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## panagiotiC

C:\Users\xxxxxxxx>ping www.k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=841ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=787ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=880ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=852ms TTL=51

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 787ms, Μέγιστο = 880ms, Μέσος όρος = 840ms
Και για να με πιστέψει ο φίλος ο Αντώνης,ορίστε η μέτρηση που έκανα πριν λίγο.Το ίντερνετ σέρνεται.

----------


## ThReSh

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ThReSh>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 76ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 76ms

κάτι άλλο φταίει Παναγιώτη...

----------


## iakoboss7

εγω ειμαι στα 62-65ms το προβλημα ειναι η σε σενα αποκλειστικά η στο dslam σου.

----------


## panagiotiC

Τώρα είναι κάπως καλύτερα,τα στατιστικά μου είναι αυτά:

C:\Users\xxxxxxxx>ping www.k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=65ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=72ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=67ms TTL=51
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=64ms TTL=51

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 64ms, Μέγιστο = 72ms, Μέσος όρος = 67ms
Δηλαδή από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη μου χάλασε η γραμμή;

----------


## iakoboss7

μηπως καποιο καλοριφερ,σομπα,ασανσερ,λαμπα, χχχχ προκαλεσε πολυ θορυβο στην γραμμη?
(οπου χχχχ οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις)

----------


## panagiotiC

> μηπως καποιο καλοριφερ,σομπα,ασανσερ,λαμπα, χχχχ προκαλεσε πολυ θορυβο στην γραμμη?
> (οπου χχχχ οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις)


Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω..

----------


## antonis556

Μηπως φιλε κατεβαζεις ταυτοχρονα ή κανεις upload ή καποιος σου κλεβει internet ? Δεν εξηγειται διαφορετικα αυτο ...

----------


## panagiotiC

> Μηπως φιλε κατεβαζεις ταυτοχρονα ή κανεις upload ή καποιος σου κλεβει internet ? Δεν εξηγειται διαφορετικα αυτο ...


Η τελευταία μέτρηση που έκανα δεν κατέβαζα κάτι,το αν μου κλέβει κάποιος ίντερνετ δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω.

----------


## iakoboss7

μπορεις να βαλεις/αλλαξεις κωδικο στο wifi.

----------


## ThReSh

ή κλείνεις το wifi  :Razz: 

και το uploading/seeding επηρεάζει τα pings, όχι μόνο το downloading...

----------


## panagiotiC

> μπορεις να βαλεις/αλλαξεις κωδικο στο wifi.


Δεν νομίζω να έχω βάλει κάποιο κωδικό..

----------


## iakoboss7

ε τοτε προφανως καποιος σου κλεβει το ιντερνετ.... πολυ κακως που δεν εχεις βαλει κωδικο.

----------


## gchris

> Δεν νομίζω να έχω βάλει κάποιο κωδικό..


Ε τι περιμένεις δηλαδή? Προφανώς μπαίνουν γείτονες από εσένα και κατεβάζουν αβέρτα. Μετά παραξενευόμαστε που όταν τους περνούμε τηλέφωνο για ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα, πρώτη τους κουβέντα είναι να κοιτάξουμε τα φιλτρακια. Τι κουφά θα έχουν ακούσει και αυτοί στην ΟΝ...
Μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα σε αυτους ας κοιτάμε και τι "λαλακιες" κάνουμε εμείς...

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν νομίζω να έχω βάλει κάποιο κωδικό..


facepalm.jpg

βαρβάτο fail όμως, όχι αστεία...

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Ε τι περιμένεις δηλαδή? Μετά παραξενευόμαστε που όταν τους περνούμε τηλέφωνο για ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα, πρώτη τους κουβέντα είναι να κοιτάξουμε τα φιλτρακια. Τι κουφά θα έχουν ακούσει και αυτοί στην ΟΝ...


Πιο σωστά δεν μπορούσες να το πεις.. Πάντως σίγουρα ακούνε περισσότερα από αυτά που διαβάζουμε στα forums πλεον  :Razz:

----------


## trd64

> Πιο σωστά δεν μπορούσες να το πεις.. Πάντως σίγουρα ακούνε περισσότερα από αυτά που διαβάζουμε στα forums πλεον


Σου έμεινε αυτό σχετικά με τα pings προς k-play  :Razz: 
Λέμε και κανένα αστείο να περάσει η ώρα  :Smile: 

Πάντως μετά από 3-4 μέρες που με πέθανε στις αποσυνδέσεις η κατάσταση επανήλθε στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Σου έμεινε αυτό σχετικά με τα pings προς k-play 
> Λέμε και κανένα αστείο να περάσει η ώρα 
> 
> Πάντως μετά από 3-4 μέρες που με πέθανε στις αποσυνδέσεις η κατάσταση επανήλθε στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα.


Όχι καμία σχέση.. δεν αναφερόμουν σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο! 'Αλλωστε πλακίτσα έκανα για το k-play.  :Smile:

----------


## nikoker

Τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έχω πρόβλημα με το browsing στη περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης. Ενώ οι ταχύτητες στο download είναι σχετικά καλές στο browsing αργεί πάρα πολύ και μερικές σελίδες δεν τις ανοίγει καθόλου.
Πήρα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου κατέβασε κι άλλο το down stream (η πιο εύκολη λύση) και μου το πήγε στις 7658 (έχω το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο με τα 24 κbps) ενώ παλιά με την forthnet είχα κλειδώσει και στα 14500 kbps. Άρα η γραμμή έχει την δυνατότητα για παραπάνω.

Σήμερα δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω καν το e-mail μου. Παραθέτω κάποια ping για να δείτε και να μου πείτε :



```

Pinging www.google.gr [74.125.230.82] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.230.82: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.230.82: bytes=32 time=110ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.230.82: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.230.82: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.230.82:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 110ms, Maximum = 112ms, Average = 111ms
```



```

Pinging www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=195ms TTL=50
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=194ms TTL=50
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=195ms TTL=50
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=195ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 194ms, Maximum = 195ms, Average = 194ms
```

Είναι φυσιολογικές τιμές;

----------


## iakoboss7

ναι τα νουμερα ειναι μια χαρα οπως και στις 11 που απο οτι φαινεται εχεις το προβλημα η ΟΝ ειναι μια χαρα, δηλαδη ολα εχουν το minimum/τελειο ping/s

το προβλημα πρεπει να ειναι σε σενα, δηλοσε το βλαβη και μην τους αφησεις να σου χαμηλωσουν την ταχυτητα αλλο (ισα ισα ζητα να στην πανε εκει που ηταν παλια).

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Tracing route to v22.lscache3.c.youtube.com [91.132.6.117]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.28
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.168
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.6.117

Trace complete.

 :Whistle:  :Cool:

----------


## antonis556

```
Target Name: N/A
         IP: 91.132.6.117
  Date/Time: 16/2/2011 2:09:13 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.62]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    7 ms  [91.132.6.117]

Ping statistics for 91.132.6.117
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 7ms
```

 :One thumb up:

----------


## iakoboss7

η ΟΝ μολις μειωσε τα ping της προς παντου!!!
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

παντα τετοια  :Very Happy: 

ping με το adslgr.com μολις 154 ms πρωτη φορα τοσο χαμηλο  :Worthy:

----------


## SfH

> η ΟΝ μολις μειωσε τα ping της προς παντου!!!
> http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On
> 
> παντα τετοια 
> 
> ping με το adslgr.com μολις 154 ms πρωτη φορα τοσο χαμηλο


Πιθανότατα είναι rerouting και δεν ξέρω αν είναι καν της on ( τα κάνει η oteglobe που και που ) .

Καλή δουλειά για τους GCS πάντως  :Smile:

----------


## iakoboss7

σε απλα ελληνικα?  :Embarassed:  (ειδικα αυτο το GCS κι αν δεν ξερω τι ειναι).

δηλαδη ειναι για ολη την οteglobe? αρα μειωθηκαν και του ΟΤΕ? επισης ειναι μονιμο "εφε"?

----------


## MANTHES

στην θεσσαλονικη παντως παρεμειναν στα 184ms για adslgr

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ έχω 177  :Razz: 

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## ThReSh

> στην θεσσαλονικη παντως παρεμειναν στα 184ms για adslgr


fastpath? low depth interleaved? interleaved?

με low depth interleaved πάντως έχω 165ms, άρα αν είχα fastpath θα ήταν στα 155ms...

----------


## nnn

Ανεβάστε ένα pingplotter, ένα tracert κάτι τις να δούμε.

----------


## Seitman

Από Θεσσαλονίκη 



_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## trd64

ping www.adslgr.com
PING www.adslgr.com (173.45.101.34) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from amber.keennotion.gr (173.45.101.34): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=155 ms
64 bytes from amber.keennotion.gr (173.45.101.34): icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=156 ms
64 bytes from amber.keennotion.gr (173.45.101.34): icmp_req=3 ttl=55 time=155 ms
64 bytes from amber.keennotion.gr (173.45.101.34): icmp_req=4 ttl=55 time=155 ms
64 bytes from amber.keennotion.gr (173.45.101.34): icmp_req=5 ttl=55 time=155 ms
^C
--- www.adslgr.com ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 5 received, 16% packet loss, time 5000ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 155.534/155.880/156.435/0.531 ms

----------


## treli@ris

Σε επιπεδα ΟΤΕ fp Αθηνας σας εφερε η OG.

_Δημοσιεύτηκε με IPv6 διεύθυνση._

----------


## ThReSh

C:\Users\ThReSh>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    16 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.46
  4    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.198
  5    84 ms    83 ms    82 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   162 ms   162 ms   162 ms  so4-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.26]
  7   165 ms   175 ms   165 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244
.50]
  8   164 ms   165 ms   165 ms  ten7-2.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.134]
  9   165 ms   186 ms   165 ms  be.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.190]
 10   165 ms   165 ms   165 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Trace complete.

----------


## SfH

> σε απλα ελληνικα?  (ειδικα αυτο το GCS κι αν δεν ξερω τι ειναι).
> 
> δηλαδη ειναι για ολη την οteglobe? αρα μειωθηκαν και του ΟΤΕ? επισης ειναι μονιμο "εφε"?


GCS = Google Cache Servers  :Wink: 

Αν δεις σε μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα τα links της oteglobe θα δεις ότι υπάρχει ένα ~ -/+ 20 που και που. Φαίνεται και στους άλλους που έχουν oteglobe. Πιθανώς και να αλλάζει από συνδρομητές σε συνδρομητές. Υποθέτω ότι απλά έχει να κάνει με αναδρομολογήσεις και την πολιτική τους για να μοιράζουν την κίνηση , καθώς δεν έχω δει ποτέ σημάδια συμφόρησης.

----------


## nnn

Συγκριτικά από Interleaved Wind


```
PING 173.45.101.34 (173.45.101.34): 56 data bytes
56 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=0 ttl=44 time=179.6 ms
56 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=1 ttl=44 time=177.3 ms
56 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=177.1 ms
56 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=3 ttl=44 time=181.6 ms

--- 173.45.101.34 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 177.1/178.9/181.6 ms
```

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Tracing route to v22.lscache3.c.youtube.com [91.132.6.117]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
>   2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
>   3     5 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.28
>   4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.168
>   5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.6.117
> 
> Trace complete.


Αυτό γιατί το περάσαμε έτσι?

Έβαλε η ΟΝ cache server για το youtube?

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό γιατί το περάσαμε έτσι?
> 
> Έβαλε η ΟΝ cache server για το youtube?


κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ναι, η γραμμή πλέον τερματίζει κάνοντας streaming πράγμα που δεν έκανε ποτέ, όχι ότι είχα πρόβλημα βέβαια...

----------


## iakoboss7

> Αυτό γιατί το περάσαμε έτσι?
> 
> Έβαλε η ΟΝ cache server για το youtube?


αυτα ειναι  :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis556

```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 173.45.101.34
  Date/Time: 19/2/2011 6:18:05 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.34]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   73 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  151 ms  so4-0-0-2488M.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [67.17.111.26]
 8  154 ms  ENET-INC.ge-3-2-0.ar2.CLE1.gblx.net [208.178.244.50]
 9  155 ms  ten7-2.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.134]
10  155 ms  be.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.190]
11  155 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 155ms, Maximum = 155ms, Average = 155ms
```

----------


## trd64

> Αυτό γιατί το περάσαμε έτσι?
> 
> Έβαλε η ΟΝ cache server για το youtube?


~$ ping 91.132.6.117
PING 91.132.6.117 (91.132.6.117) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 91.132.6.117: icmp_req=1 ttl=61 time=7.33 ms
64 bytes from 91.132.6.117: icmp_req=2 ttl=61 time=8.13 ms
64 bytes from 91.132.6.117: icmp_req=3 ttl=61 time=6.70 ms
64 bytes from 91.132.6.117: icmp_req=4 ttl=61 time=6.71 ms
^C
--- 91.132.6.117 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6.704/7.222/8.131/0.590 ms

----------


## trd64

Τι να τα κάνεις τα χαμηλά ping's αν δεν μπορείς να δεις ένα video με την ησυχία σου.
Με πέθανε στο buffering πριν λίγο. Και έβλεπα κάτι reviews για laptops  :Sad:

----------


## antonis556

Εδω κανενα προβλημα με youtube ... Stream στο full  :One thumb up:

----------


## Seitman

Μάλλον πρέπει να ήταν πρόβλημα του youtube, γιατί και με ΟΤΕ και με HOL χθες το buffering ήταν συνεχές.  :Thinking:

----------


## ThReSh

> Εδω κανενα προβλημα με youtube ... Stream στο full


τα ίδια

----------


## MANTHES

> Μάλλον πρέπει να ήταν πρόβλημα του youtube, γιατί και με ΟΤΕ και με HOL χθες το buffering ήταν συνεχές.


Δεν ξερω για σενα αλλα αν δεν κανω pause για 2 λεπτα δεν μπορω να δω κανενα βιντεο κλιπ

----------


## Seitman

Συνεχίζει ακόμα?

........Auto merged post: Seitman πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αυτή τη στιγμή εγώ είμαι μια χαρά, όσον αφορά το youtube.

----------


## MANTHES

Στα 360p κολλησε 2 φορες μεσα σε 22 δευτερολεπτα  :Worthy:

----------


## ThReSh

δεν θα είχε γίνει cached...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORb3zC8z94w

δες αυτό σε 1080p που το είδα πριν λίγο, clickαρε το show video info και δες πόσα kbps πιάνει...


σε μένα streamαρε από 11000-13000kbps και κάτι ψιλά...

----------


## MANTHES

Σε αυτο ειναι ενταξει, μαλλον το θεμα ειναι με τα ελληνικα οπου σερνεται, αλλα ετσι και αλλιως στο στριμινγκ τουλαχιστον εμενα δεν με νοιαζει αν εχει γινει cached γιατι πχ θελω να βλεπω εναν αγωνα και εκει εχει τα μαυρα της χαλια.

και σε μενα παιζει εκει κοντα στα 12,500

----------


## antonis556

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORb3zC8z94w 

13.000Kbps streaming ...

----------


## intech

19700 εδώ.

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\................>ping www.k-play.de
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 55ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 55ms

----------


## iakoboss7

52-53ms με k-play αυτη την στιγμη, αυτα ειναι  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> 19700 εδώ.


Τωρα ρε Νικο γιατι το κανεις αυτο ?  :Razz:  Το ξερουμε οτι συγχρονιζεις στα 24 , αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να το χτυπας  :Razz: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 24/2/2011 22:59:54

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    8 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   50 ms  [62.75.4.129]
 8   52 ms  [62.75.5.54]
 9   57 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   58 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   58 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   59 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   59 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 59ms
```

----------


## ThReSh

Hostlist version  201102241452 by Someonefromhell, v0.56  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.0.0/20  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  21.434 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *127.61 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  17.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vodafone  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  17.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  17.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  17.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  17.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  19.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  121.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  157.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *529.75 msec*    *Group average*  *44.15 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  16.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  16.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  62.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  68.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PCCW Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  71.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  95.00 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  98.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  98.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  109.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  110.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  115.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  125.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  150.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Allstream US  161.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  163.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  172.33 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  173.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  188.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  189.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  194.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  202.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  207.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  218.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  224.50 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  226.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  227.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  236.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  237.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E ChinaNet China  294.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  347.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.50 msec  0.00%   -10.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  363.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Optus Australia  370.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  371.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  384.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  391.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10781.33 msec*    *Group average*  *151.85 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  62.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  64.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GS-NET Netherlands  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  70.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Fastweb Italy  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GC-Server Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  95.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1832.75 msec*    *Group average*  *91.64 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*







low depth interleaved, σε fastpath άλλα -10ms

----------


## antonis556

Εδω και αρκετο καιρο παμε σφαιρα ::  :One thumb up:  GO ON !

Hostlist version  201103021614 by Someonefromhell, v0.58  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  25.438 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  101 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *117.327 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





On Telecoms  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  6.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  108.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  139.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *383.25 msec*    *Group average*  *31.94 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  50.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  55.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  55.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  55.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  57.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  57.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Cachefly  62.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Infostrada Italy  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  65.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B AMS-IX  68.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  69.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  B PCCW Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B DE-CIX  79.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  79.25 msec  0.00%   -8.75 msec  C GEANT UK  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  79.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  79.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  82.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  87.75 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  90.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  95.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  98.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Telia Germany  103.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  C ESPANIX  104.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Yahoo US  138.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  152.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Telia US  156.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  157.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  159.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Cogent Communications US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  178.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  183.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  196.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  214.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  222.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  231.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  285.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  338.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.00 msec  0.00%  +8.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  351.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  353.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  360.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  372.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  381.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  402.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9965.75 msec*    *Group average*  *142.37 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Esport-Servers Germany  47.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B G-Portal Germany  47.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  49.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  49.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  50.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  53.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  56.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Multiplay UK  56.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B LB-Server Germany  60.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  60.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Fastweb Italy  63.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B RDSNET Romania  64.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B GC-Server Germany  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  84.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  146.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  184.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Valve US  222.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1501.00 msec*    *Group average*  *79.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## iakoboss7

ετσι ακριβως  :Wink: 

και το καλο ειναι οτι και σε ωρες εχμης τα ping με ευρωπη δεν επηρεάζονται καθολου  :Very Happy:  και με αλλες χωρες ελαχιστα.

----------


## tsioy

Ορίστε και από εμένα (Κορυδαλλός)

Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  168.43 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *131.434 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.35 Mbps or 1.42 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  18.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  18.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  18.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  19.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  19.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  19.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  19.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Hellas  160.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *534.50 msec*    *Group average*  *44.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  18.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  18.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A British Telecom UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  69.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B OVH  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LINX  74.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B PANAP  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  83.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C MIX  83.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  92.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  93.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  C Tinet UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C GEANT UK  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  110.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Cogent Germany  111.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  113.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  114.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  114.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Telia Germany  115.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  116.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  124.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Yahoo US  156.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  166.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  168.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  169.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  178.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  181.00 msec  0.00%  +8.50 msec  D Allstream US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  186.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D AT&T US  193.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  194.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  204.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  211.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Cogent Communications US  213.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bell Canada  214.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E The Planet US  215.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Qwest US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  222.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  231.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  243.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  246.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  259.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  331.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  347.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  358.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Telstra Australia  371.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  374.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  393.00 msec  0.00%  +17.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  413.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *10895.00 msec*    *Group average*  *155.64 msec*  *1.07%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  64.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Jolt UK  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  68.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B K-Play Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Fastweb Italy  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  95.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GS-COM DK  116.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  117.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  181.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  200.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Valve US  263.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1976.75 msec*    *Group average*  *98.84 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

Δεδομενου οτι εισαι και σε interleaved path ειναι μια χαρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

Θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι προσωρινο , γιατι αν μπουκωσαμε παλι θα τρελαθω ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 2/4/2011 10:01:24 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   42 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8  139 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9  141 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  142 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  142 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12  142 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  142 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 142ms, Maximum = 142ms, Average = 142ms
```

----------


## ThReSh

νομίζω ότι ήταν προσωρινό...

----------


## antonis556

> νομίζω ότι ήταν προσωρινό...


Οντως ...

----------


## panagiotiC

> δεν θα είχε γίνει cached...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORb3zC8z94w
> 
> δες αυτό σε 1080p που το είδα πριν λίγο, clickαρε το show video info και δες πόσα kbps πιάνει...
> 
> 
> σε μένα streamαρε από 11000-13000kbps και κάτι ψιλά...


Συγνώμη αλλά τόση ώρα ψάχνω να βρω που είναι το show video info και δεν το βρίσκω,που είναι;

----------


## tsioy

Δεξί κλικ επάνω στο video.

----------


## panagiotiC

> Δεξί κλικ επάνω στο video.


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gthe

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

Είμαι στην ΟΝ ένα χρόνο. Άλλαξα από 4νετ τότε μετά από τεράστιο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις κτλ. Η γραμμή μου ποτέ δεν έπιασε πάνω από 13. Στην 4νετ με 13 αποσυνδεόμουνα κάθε 1-2 ώρες ... παραπονιόμουνα, μου έριχναν την γραμμή, ανεβάζαν το SNR κτλ. Είχα φτάσει ~7 για να είμαι σταθερός. Όταν άλλαξα σε ΟΝ, με τα settings του account για σταθερή γραμμή έπαιζα 11 και όντως συνέχεια σταθερά. Τώρα παίζω ~10,5 πάντα σταθερά. Αλλά γενικά μέχρι ~750 κατεβάζω, όσο λέει το QSpeedTest. Η ερώτηση που θέλω την γνώμη σας είναι η εξής? Αξίζει να προσπαθήσω για βελτίωση με κάποιο τρόπο ή να πληρώνω απλα την 8άρα να σώσω και κάνα φράγκο? Από την ON μου την βρήκαν καθαρή την γραμμή.

Link Power State: L0
Mode:                   ADSL2+
Channel:                Fast
Trellis:                ON
Line Status:            No Defect
Training Status:        Showtime
                Down            Up
SNR (dB):       7.0             8.6
Attn(dB):       29.5            11.0
Pwr(dBm):       21.0            12.3
Max(Kbps):      10472           956
Rate (Kbps):    10340           955

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.64.0/18  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  193.625 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  93 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *153.426 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.84 Mbps or 0.98 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  35.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  36.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  36.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Netone  37.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Vivodi  54.50 msec  0.00%   -16.25 msec  B Hellas Online  56.25 msec  0.00%   -18.50 msec  B On Telecoms  57.00 msec  0.00%   -19.25 msec  B Wind  59.50 msec  0.00%   -22.00 msec  B Cyta Hellas  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  168.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *784.50 msec*    *Group average*  *71.32 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Host-Europe Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  34.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C LINX  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  99.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PANAP  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  103.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  103.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C OVH  106.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  107.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  108.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Hetzner Germany  113.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  114.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Opentransit France  114.33 msec  25.00%  +1.33 msec  C Google CDN  114.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  115.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  116.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  118.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Seabone Italy  119.00 msec  0.00%  +17.00 msec  C GEANT UK  119.50 msec  0.00%  +11.00 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  123.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Telia Germany  129.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D Tinet UK  129.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  129.75 msec  0.00%  +13.75 msec  D Level 3 Germany  130.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Google CDN  131.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Infostrada Italy  134.25 msec  0.00%  +20.25 msec  D Cogent Germany  135.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  139.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  140.25 msec  0.00%   -21.00 msec  D Rackspace US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  172.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  179.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  183.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  183.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  189.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D AT&T US  190.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  191.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  192.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  192.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Savvis US  197.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D The Planet US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  204.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E TW Telecom US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  215.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Level 3 US  218.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Softlayer US  221.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  232.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  233.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  258.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  262.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F XO Communications US  264.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  321.50 msec  0.00%   -19.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  346.75 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  354.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  363.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  376.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  377.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  381.50 msec  0.00%  +17.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  449.50 msec  0.00%  +21.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11559.83 msec*    *Group average*  *175.15 msec*  *0.76%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dataplex Hungary  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Jolt UK  82.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  96.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  103.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  113.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  119.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  120.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  171.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D EA US  223.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Valve US  241.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *1924.25 msec*    *Group average*  *120.27 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gecko

Hostlist version  201007220909 by Someonefromhell, v0.45  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 2000 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.119.32.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  82.625 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  82 / 105  *Avg. latency*  *133.046 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





OTE  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hellas Online  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A On Telecoms  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  22.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Vivodi  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  138.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  154.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *511.00 msec*    *Group average*  *56.78 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Global Crossing Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Host-Europe Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OVH  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Hong Kong  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GEANT Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A DE-CIX  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A LINX  69.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B British Telecom UK  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  77.75 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C GEANT UK  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  83.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  84.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  84.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  85.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Seabone Italy  85.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Telia Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  89.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Verizon Chech  90.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  91.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C PANAP  94.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Opentransit France  97.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Akamai  99.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cachefly  101.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  106.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C AMS-IX  109.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Google CDN  110.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Google CDN  113.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  126.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Verizon US  155.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Rackspace US  157.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  164.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Allstream US  168.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  175.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  176.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  177.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  177.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D The Planet US  184.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  190.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  191.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  199.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  204.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  228.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  259.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  295.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  328.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  345.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  347.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  358.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  363.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  390.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9141.00 msec*    *Group average*  *154.93 msec*  *0.42%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





GS-NET Netherlands  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A GC-Server Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Dataplex Hungary  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A RDSNET Romania  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Multiplay UK  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  69.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  78.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  83.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  152.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *1257.75 msec*    *Group average*  *89.84 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## antonis556

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> Είμαι στην ΟΝ ένα χρόνο. Άλλαξα από 4νετ τότε μετά από τεράστιο πρόβλημα με αποσυνδέσεις κτλ. Η γραμμή μου ποτέ δεν έπιασε πάνω από 13. Στην 4νετ με 13 αποσυνδεόμουνα κάθε 1-2 ώρες ... παραπονιόμουνα, μου έριχναν την γραμμή, ανεβάζαν το SNR κτλ. Είχα φτάσει ~7 για να είμαι σταθερός. Όταν άλλαξα σε ΟΝ, με τα settings του account για σταθερή γραμμή έπαιζα 11 και όντως συνέχεια σταθερά. Τώρα παίζω ~10,5 πάντα σταθερά. Αλλά γενικά μέχρι ~750 κατεβάζω, όσο λέει το QSpeedTest. Η ερώτηση που θέλω την γνώμη σας είναι η εξής? Αξίζει να προσπαθήσω για βελτίωση με κάποιο τρόπο ή να πληρώνω απλα την 8άρα να σώσω και κάνα φράγκο? Από την ON μου την βρήκαν καθαρή την γραμμή.
> 
> Link Power State: L0
> Mode:                   ADSL2+
> Channel:                Fast
> Trellis:                ON
> Line Status:            No Defect
> ...


Η γραμμη σου εχει πολυ pakcet loss ... Καλυτερα να κανεις ενα reset στο router και να ξανατρεξεις το τεστ ... Βεβαια μιας και η γραμμη απο οτι φαινεται δεν ειναι και απο τις καλυτερες , καλυτερα να γυρισεις μεσω του myon σε προφιλ με interleaved path ...

----------


## ThReSh

σε interleaved το έχει αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## antonis556

> σε interleaved το έχει αν δεν κάνω λάθος...


To channel παντως fast λεει ...

----------


## ThReSh

τα 30+ ms σε ελληνικούς server όχι...

----------


## antonis556

> τα 30+ ms σε ελληνικούς server όχι...


Σωστος , αυτο δεν το προσεξα ...

----------


## LefterisK

Αντωνη ποσο ping εχεις σε k-play? Γιατι εγω στην Wind εχω 81 κοντα σ΄αυτο που εχει ο gecko

----------


## ThReSh

αυτή την στιγμή έχω 60ms σε fastpath με k-play.de, έχουμε δει μέχρι και 50ms

----------


## LefterisK

Τα μαυρα μας τα χαλια εδω...Απο προχτες που επεσε το συμπαν, χειροτερεψε η κατασταση γιατι κι εγω επιανα 50 με 60

----------


## thenetpoet

απο seabone παντως μεσω wind στα 59-60 το k-play (με fastpath), αρα δεν εχει να κανει με προβλημα seabone.

ping k-play.de -t

Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 13, Received = 13, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 59ms
Control-C
^C

----------


## LefterisK

Κι εγω τοσο επιανα thenetpoet, γυρω στα 60, μετα απο το προβλημα που ειχαμε τωρα ολο στα 80 με 85ms μου βγαζει το  k-play...Γιατι?

----------


## MANTHES

μηπως ειστε σε λαθος τοπικ;  :Razz:

----------


## thenetpoet

> Κι εγω τοσο επιανα thenetpoet, γυρω στα 60, μετα απο το προβλημα που ειχαμε τωρα ολο στα 80 με 85ms μου βγαζει το  k-play...Γιατι?


τα λεμε στο δικο μας καλυτερα

----------


## antonis556

Παρτε και απο εμενα ενα ping ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 15/4/2011 1:23:37 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   40 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   58 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   60 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   59 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 59ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

Aντώνη εδώ με fast έχω αυτά και πριν λίγο ήταν 84ms...Περαστικά μας...



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 70ms, Maximum = 71ms, Average = 70ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Αν κανεις συγκριση με αλλους , πχ.hol , ισως και αλλους , θα δεις οτι ειναι αρκετα καλα ...

----------


## ftsalas

Εμείς στην hol που στην καλύτερη έχουμε 110ms τι να πούμε φίλε Lefteris79 ;

----------


## LefterisK

Mην πειτε κατι, καντε.Πατε αλλου.

----------


## MANTHES

Δεν ξερω πως ηταν πριν απο 1 μηνα που ηρθα στην wind αλλα αυτη η κατασταση με τα +10 ms σε σχεση με πρωτα υπαρχει καμια εβδομαδα οποτε ας κανουμε υπομονη. Εξαλλου στην ον που ημουν φταναμε και τα +200  οποτε στο βασιλειο των τυφλων κυβερνα ο μονοφθαλμος  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

μιας και λεμε για pings να πω και το δικο μου: εδω και καποιο διαστημα (αγνωστο μιας και το κοιταξα πρωτη φορα προχτες) τα pings με usa εχουν ανεβει ΠΟΛΥ.... απο 180-185 εχω φτασει να εχω 200ms με www.adslgr.com

----------


## LefterisK

> μιας και λεμε για pings να πω και το δικο μου: εδω και καποιο διαστημα (αγνωστο μιας και το κοιταξα πρωτη φορα προχτες) τα pings με usa εχουν ανεβει ΠΟΛΥ.... απο 180-185 εχω φτασει να εχω 200ms με www.adslgr.com


Mε ευρωπη με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο. jolt ,k-play ποσο εχεις?

----------


## antonis556

Lefteris79::

*Spoiler:*






```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 16/4/2011 8:22:28 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms   [213.197.64.225]
 7   41 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   59 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   61 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```



```
Target Name: www.jolt.co.uk
         IP: 84.234.17.86
  Date/Time: 16/4/2011 8:22:42 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.54]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 7    7 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   54 ms  [62.75.4.66]
 9   52 ms  linx-brocade1.netrino.co.uk [195.66.225.18]
10   75 ms  mer-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.138]
11   55 ms  hex-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.149]
12   55 ms  bs1-core.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.5]
13   52 ms  bruce.ferrago.net [84.234.17.86]

Ping statistics for www.jolt.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 52ms, Average = 52ms
```








```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 173.45.101.34
  Date/Time: 16/4/2011 8:23:12 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.34]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   74 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  164 ms  te1-1-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.109.110]
 8  198 ms  enet.tengigabitethernet8-4.ar2.chi2.gblx.net [64.209.100.26]
 9  198 ms  ten7-1.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.146]
10  199 ms  be.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.190]
11  198 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 198ms, Maximum = 198ms, Average = 198ms
```

Φιλε ιακωβε οντως ειναι ανεβασμενα τα ping προς adslgr , αλλα στους ευρωπαικους προορισμους πεταμε ... Παιζω online σε κροατια , τσεχια , ουγγαρια , αγγλια με τρελα pings  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> Eξαλλου στην ον που ημουν φταναμε και τα +200  οποτε στο βασιλειο των τυφλων κυβερνα ο μονοφθαλμος


από τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου μέχρι τώρα όμως είμαστε άψογα!

----------


## antonis556

> από τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου μέχρι τώρα όμως είμαστε άψογα!


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## LefterisK

Πςς....Αντωνη προς jolt δεν θυμαμαι τετοια Pings...Πεταει.... :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

> Πςς....Αντωνη προς jolt δεν θυμαμαι τετοια Pings...Πεταει....


Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :One thumb up:

----------


## ftsalas

> Mην πειτε κατι, καντε.Πατε αλλου.


Φεύγουμε σιγά να μην κοθόμασταν. Περιμένω πως και πως την ενεργοποίηση μου στην on.

----------


## LefterisK

> Φεύγουμε σιγά να μην κοθόμασταν. Περιμένω πως και πως την ενεργοποίηση μου στην on.


Χθες εστειλα την αιτηση για ΟΝ, ενας μηνας στην Wind ηταν αιωνας. Θα πληρωσω δυστυχως 159,90 αλλα δε πηγαινε αλλο...  :Thumb down: 
Τα pings της wind δε φτανουν της ΟΝ.

----------


## ThReSh

γιατί τόσα λεφτά?

----------


## antonis556

> Χθες εστειλα την αιτηση για ΟΝ, ενας μηνας στην Wind ηταν αιωνας. Θα πληρωσω δυστυχως 159,90 αλλα δε πηγαινε αλλο... 
> Τα pings της wind δε φτανουν της ΟΝ.


Ποιος ο λογος να δωσεις τοσα λεφτα ? Φιλε λεφτερη μπορει αυτο το +-20ms στα pings να σου κανει τη διαφορα , αλλα και τα 70-80ms που εχεις μια χαρα ειναι ...

----------


## LefterisK

> γιατί τόσα λεφτά?


Εχει τελος απενεργοποιησης 160€ αν φυγεις πριν τους 6 μηνες και απο 6 μηνες και κατω παει 80, 70 κλπ.
Το ποσο δεν θα το δωσω μονος μου ολο.



> Ποιος ο λογος να δωσεις τοσα λεφτα ? Φιλε λεφτερη μπορει αυτο το +-20ms στα pings να σου κανει τη διαφορα , αλλα και τα 70-80ms που εχεις μια χαρα ειναι ...


Δεν ειναι μονο τα pings. H ταχυτητα μου ειναι κατα 4Mbps κατω, κανει αποσυνδεση καθε 72 ωρες αυτοματα και μακροπροθεσμα μου βγαινει φθηνοτερα γιατι με το πακετο Double play 24 GR της ΟΝ θα πληρωνω 10 ευρω λιγοτερα το μηνα επειδη θα εχω και την προσφορα του -20%
Επισης τωρα που εφυγα απο ΟΝ καταλαβα ΠΟΣΟ σημαντικο ειναι το να μπορεις να αλλαζεις προφιλ οποτε θες, ειδικα σε γραμμες σαν την δικια μου...

Κατι που ειδα οταν εκανα την αιτηση ειναι οτι μου ζητουσε αν θελω static ip, ετσι κι αλλιως την δινει, γιατι το ρωτανε?  :Thinking:

----------


## orelink

> Κατι που ειδα οταν εκανα την αιτηση ειναι οτι μου ζητουσε αν θελω static ip, ετσι κι αλλιως την δινει, γιατι το ρωτανε?


Η static ip σιγουρα χρεωνεται ρωτα αν ειναι να βαλεις,παιζει να ειναι ακριβη αν λαβουμε υποψη του ΟΤΕ

----------


## LefterisK

> Η static ip σιγουρα χρεωνεται ρωτα αν ειναι να βαλεις,παιζει να ειναι ακριβη αν λαβουμε υποψη του ΟΤΕ


Mαλλον δεν καταλαβες. Η ΟΝ δινει ετσι κι αλλιως στατικη ip αλλα στην αιτηση εχει επιλογη αν θες να βαλεις κατι το οποιο δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το εχει, αφου ο τροπος που ειναι στημενο το δικτυο τους, δινει στατικη, θες δε θες.
Στο λεω γιατι οταν ημουν τους ειχα ρωτησει αν γινεται να εχω δυναμικη ip και λενε οτι δε γινεται γιατι η ip που δινουν συνδεεται με τον αριθμο βροχου και το τηλεφωνο σου, οποτε δεν αλλαζει.

----------


## antonis556

Ιακωβε καλυτερα βλεπω τωρα το adslgr ::



```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 173.45.101.34
  Date/Time: 30/4/2011 11:38:45 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.34]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   70 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  159 ms  te4-3-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.106.246]
 8  159 ms  te4-3-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.106.246]
 9  171 ms  enet.tengigabitethernet8-4.ar2.chi2.gblx.net [64.209.100.26]
10  171 ms  ten7-1.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.146]
11  171 ms  be.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.190]
12  171 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 171ms, Maximum = 171ms, Average = 171ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

οντως!!!!  μολις τωρα το διαβασα και το τεσταρα και εγω. ολα καλα τωρα  :Smile:   :One thumb up: 

η ΟΝ τωρα ποια αν συνεχισει ετσι αξιζει τα λεφτα της και ισως και παραπανω  :One thumb up: 

ειδικα για οποιον θελει φθηνο online gaming, οχι οτι στα αλλα τα παει ασχημα... τορρεντ surfing downloads παει οπως πρεπει εδω και ~3μηνες (εκτως απο ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις με ανεβασμενα ping πχ που κρατησαν μερικες μερες, ειπαμε.... δεν ειναι και ΟΤΕ...).
αν συνεχισει ετσι δεν φευγω ποτε  :Wink:

----------


## iakoboss7

ελεος παλι... ~204 για www.adslgr.com

οτι να νε  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Καλά είμαστε... HOL 280ms  :Hammered:

----------


## antonis556

> ελεος παλι... ~204 για www.adslgr.com
> 
> οτι να νε


Γιατι κολλας τοσο με το adslgr ? O host Αμερικη δεν ειναι ?

----------


## iakoboss7

ναι φυσικα και ειναι αμερικη... το adslgr ειναι απλα ενα παραδειγμα των pings προς αμερικη. επειδη γενικα δεν κανουμε και τοσο gaming σε servers εκτως ευρωπης (αν και καποιοι εχουν κανει μαζι και εγω) αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι τα ping προς usa πρεπει να ειναι χαλια... οσο καλυτερα τοσο το καλυτερο γενικοτερα (ακομα και για απλο surfing μιας και σε διαφορες σελιδες ισως παιζει καποιο ρολο).

δηλαδη αν μια μερα εβλεπες 300ms προς adslgr θα ηταν ολα οκ?

----------


## antonis556

> ναι φυσικα και ειναι αμερικη... το adslgr ειναι απλα ενα παραδειγμα των pings προς αμερικη. επειδη γενικα δεν κανουμε και τοσο gaming σε servers εκτως ευρωπης (αν και καποιοι εχουν κανει μαζι και εγω) αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι τα ping προς usa πρεπει να ειναι χαλια... οσο καλυτερα τοσο το καλυτερο γενικοτερα (ακομα και για απλο surfing μιας και σε διαφορες σελιδες ισως παιζει καποιο ρολο).
> 
> δηλαδη αν μια μερα εβλεπες 300ms προς adslgr θα ηταν ολα οκ?


Τοτε θα υπηρχε προβλημα  :Razz:

----------


## MANTHES

> Καλά είμαστε... HOL 280ms


Δεν σχολιαζω  :Razz: . Καλυτερα 10 ms παραπανω ακομα και για παντα παρα την μια στο -10 και την αλλη στο +200  :Whistle: 
Καλη ανασταση

----------


## Z€r0

Καλά στην forthnet είναι στα 208ms, αλλά δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση να πάει 208+208 ms!



Off Topic


		Το βλέπω τώρα που θα έρθω στην ΟΝ να ανεβαίνουν τα pings  :Laughing:

----------


## popo1

Αντε παλι.

----------


## ftsalas

162 ms τώρα με adslgr.com

----------


## gecko

Hostlist version  201104230000 by Someonefromhell, v0.65  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 2000 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)   ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.119.32.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  188.515 sec Pings per host  5  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  92 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *135.001 msec* Downloads ran for  11 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.18 Mbps or 1.77 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Forthnet  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A NTUA@GRNET  20.60 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  A On Telecoms  20.60 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  21.20 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  A Vivodi  21.40 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  A Vodafone  21.60 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  22.20 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  A Cyta Hellas  98.60 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  137.00 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D Verizon Hellas  207.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *592.20 msec*    *Group average*  *59.22 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Savvis US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Hong Kong  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OVH  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  A Host-Europe Germany  63.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  66.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  B Serverloft Germany  66.40 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  67.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  69.00 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  B PCCW Germany  69.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  69.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  71.20 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  B Akamai  72.20 msec  0.00%   -10.60 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  72.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  72.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  73.60 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  B British Telecom UK  74.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  76.80 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  C Seabone Italy  78.40 msec  0.00%   -0.40 msec  C PANAP  82.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Infostrada Italy  89.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  99.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C AMS-IX  99.80 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  C NL-IX  101.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  101.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  102.40 msec  0.00%   -1.20 msec  C Tinet UK  102.60 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  103.60 msec  0.00%  +1.40 msec  C Verizon Chech  104.40 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C Telia Germany  105.60 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  106.80 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  107.60 msec  0.00%   -0.40 msec  C Cogent Germany  117.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  118.20 msec  0.00%   -0.60 msec  C GEANT UK  121.00 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  121.60 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.60 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C ESPANIX  123.40 msec  0.00%   -0.60 msec  C Opentransit France  134.40 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D Allstream US  161.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  180.80 msec  0.00%  +1.80 msec  D Global Crossing US  186.60 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  D Yahoo US  187.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  D Rackspace US  190.00 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  190.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  197.60 msec  0.00%   -4.80 msec  D AT&T US  208.40 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  E Bell Canada  210.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  E Cogent Communications US  211.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Softlayer US  218.60 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  E Qwest US  220.40 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  E The Planet US  221.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  E AboveNet US  232.40 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  234.40 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  235.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  E XO Communications US  242.80 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  E Dreamhost US  261.20 msec  0.00%   -2.60 msec  F Tata Communications US  274.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  288.40 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  335.80 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  341.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F IDC Japan  358.60 msec  0.00%   -0.80 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  369.60 msec  0.00%  +7.40 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  391.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  407.25 msec  20.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  407.60 msec  0.00%  +0.80 msec  F *Group sum*  *10297.85 msec*    *Group average*  *160.90 msec*  *0.31%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A 247CS Germany  62.60 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  66.40 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  68.80 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  68.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  68.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  70.40 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  70.40 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  72.80 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  75.80 msec  0.00%  +0.40 msec  C GC-Server Germany  77.20 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C RDSNET Romania  83.00 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  102.20 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  103.00 msec  0.00%   -0.20 msec  C GS-COM DK  108.80 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C NGI Italy  121.80 msec  0.00%  +0.20 msec  C Gameservers US  166.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *1530.00 msec*    *Group average*  *85.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## iakoboss7

190ms εδω τωρα.

162 μου ειναι δυσκολο να το πιστευω μιας και κατι τετοιο δεν το εχω δει ποτε (ουτε και το εχω ακουσει ποτε απο καποιον).
ισως ουτε ο οτε δεν βγαζει 162...

----------


## ftsalas

> 190ms εδω τωρα.
> 
> 162 μου ειναι δυσκολο να το πιστευω μιας και κατι τετοιο δεν το εχω δει ποτε (ουτε και το εχω ακουσει ποτε απο καποιον).
> ισως ουτε ο οτε δεν βγαζει 162...


πολύ κρίμα για εσένα φίλε μου γιατί εγώ δεν εχω κανένα λόγο (όπως και κανένας εδώ μέσα) να πω ψέματα. Δεν κράτησα και screenshot να την ανεβάσω αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιοι εδώ μέσα θέλουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία για το τι θα πούμε. δεν είπα άλλωστε ότι το 162 ήταν μόνιμο(γιατί είναι όπως λες και εσυ πολύ λίγο) αλλά είπα ότι το είδα.

----------


## ftsalas

Ελπίζω το 164 (διαφορά 2ms) να είναι αρκετό πειστήριο για εσένα. Αυτό το ping που θα ανεβάσω το έκανα μόλις τώρα.

----------


## antonis556

Εδω , 189ms ::



```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 173.45.101.34
  Date/Time: 27/4/2011 10:34:03 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.34]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6  172 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  178 ms  te1-2-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.109.118]
 8  178 ms  te1-2-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.109.118]
 9  189 ms  enet.tengigabitethernet8-4.ar2.chi2.gblx.net [64.209.100.26]
10  189 ms  ten3-1.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.138]
11  189 ms  ba.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.186]
12  189 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 189ms, Maximum = 189ms, Average = 189ms
```

----------


## gogos888

Με Ευρώπη έχω καθυστέρηση, πριν από λίγο:


C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 104ms, Maximum = 114ms, Average = 107ms


C:\>ping www.warsow.net

Pinging warsow.net [80.86.81.223] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.86.81.223: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.86.81.223: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.86.81.223: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=54
Reply from 80.86.81.223: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 80.86.81.223:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 116ms, Maximum = 138ms, Average = 123ms

Χθες ήταν πολύ χειρότερα, γιατί τέτοιο χάλι;

----------


## gecko

αυτα είναι ελαφρώς καλύτερα

----------


## popo1

αμαν βραδιατικα..300ms+

----------


## gogos888

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=324ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=350ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=329ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=327ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 324ms, Maximum = 350ms, Average = 332ms

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## limassol

Τι στον κορακα με αυτη την την γ@@@@ on 300ms σήμερα, εχθές βράδυ παλι wtfffffffffff

----------


## SfH

2 links down νομίζω  :Sad:

----------


## iakoboss7

μπορει να ειχαν πεσει τα 2 link ΑΛΛΑ τωρα εχω 48ms με k-play!!!!!!!!!!  αλλα 85 με multiplay -.-'''' α ρε ΟΝ.... επισης κλασικά 195 με adslgr

----------


## gogos888

> 2 links down νομίζω


Ελπίζω να είναι προσωρινό, πολύς κόσμος γύρισε από διακοπές και έβαλε μπροστά τα κατεβαστήρια  :Whistle: 
Για να δούμε  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Δες δρομολογηση να πουμε ::



```
Target Name: www.multiplay.co.uk
         IP: 85.236.96.68
  Date/Time: 28/4/2011 11:53:07 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.30]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   94 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   94 ms  te7-1-10GE.ar7.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.143.213]
 8   94 ms  xe-0-0-0.lon10.ip4.tinet.net [213.200.77.233]
 9   85 ms  xe-9-0-0.lon10.ip4.tinet.net [89.149.183.169]
10   84 ms  multiplay-gw-1.ip4.tinet.net [213.200.78.82]
11   85 ms  www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68]

Ping statistics for www.multiplay.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 85ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 85ms
```

Πφφφφ

Ενω αυτο οκ ::



```
Target Name: www.540hosting.com
         IP: 91.186.24.180
  Date/Time: 28/4/2011 11:53:31 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.30]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   56 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   51 ms  [62.75.4.102]
 9   53 ms  the-linx.as29550.net [195.66.224.223]
10   51 ms  vl667.hex-7600.as29550.net [92.48.95.9]
11   54 ms  mail.540hosting.com [91.186.24.180]

Ping statistics for www.540hosting.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 54ms, Average = 54ms
```

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> 2 links down νομίζω


Ακριβώς.. ήταν down για maintenance για 2 μόλις ώρες.

----------


## gogos888

Και σήμερα, έως αυτή την στιγμή βαράει κατοστάρια με Γερμανία. Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## gogos888

Μπορεί κάποιος από Θεσσαλονίκη να ποστάρει pings? Είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα ή γενικότερο;


C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=195ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=173ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 160ms, Maximum = 195ms, Average = 176ms


C:\>ping www.multiplay.co.uk

Pinging www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=171ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=179ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=54
Reply from 85.236.96.68: bytes=32 time=179ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 85.236.96.68:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 171ms, Maximum = 179ms, Average = 176ms

----------


## ftsalas

Όλα καλά φαίνονται [δεν ειμαι και σε fastpath] μήπως είχες ανοιχτό κανένα p2p πρόγραμμα ; 
*Spoiler:*




			 Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7600]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\admin>ping k-play.de -t

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=82ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=81ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 14, Ληφθέντα = 14,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 81ms, Μέγιστο = 82ms, Μέσος όρος = 81ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Users\admin>

----------


## gogos888

> Όλα καλά φαίνονται [δεν ειμαι και σε fastpath] μήπως είχες ανοιχτό κανένα p2p πρόγραμμα ; 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7600]
> Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
> δικαιώματος.
> ...



Μέχρι το μεσημέρι είμαι πολύ καλά, από το απόγευμα αρχίζει το πάρτι. Μάλλον έχει σχέση αυτό http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...=On.OOteglobe4

----------


## ftsalas

Όντως κάτι δεν πάει καλά... 
*Spoiler:*




			 traceroute to k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  . (192.168.1.1)  0.767 ms  0.746 ms  1.115 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.213 (91.132.2.213)  31.015 ms  31.740 ms  32.748 ms
 4  213.197.64.225 (213.197.64.225)  44.997 ms  45.880 ms  47.469 ms
 5  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net (213.163.54.209)  71.880 ms  72.931 ms  73.924 ms
 6  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net (213.163.52.242)  92.019 ms  95.795 ms  96.548 ms
 7  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  175.299 ms  153.406 ms  154.653 ms
 8  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.193)  149.053 ms  155.375 ms  154.499 ms
 9  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.6)  162.816 ms  153.649 ms  168.161 ms
10  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net (79.171.176.158)  167.151 ms  162.556 ms  160.529 ms
11  k-play.de (178.20.10.23)  152.687 ms  151.906 ms  153.524 ms

----------


## antonis556

Κατι παιζει σε εσας στα βορεια . Εδω ολα ειναι φυσιολογικα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 5/5/2011 9:46:02 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   16 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   41 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   64 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   60 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```

----------


## gogos888

Τα pings μου είναι σύμφωνα με τα παρακάτω διαγράμματα:

Τελευταίες 10 ημέρες:
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...=On.OOteglobe4

Τελευταίες 30 ημέρες:
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...=On.OOteglobe4

Το πρόβλημα έκανε την εμφάνισή του μετά το Πάσχα, ίσως και λίγο πριν αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί είχε χαμηλή κίνηση λόγω των εορτών. Αλλά από την Δεύτερη μέρα του Πάσχα το online gaming σε ώρες αιχμής είναι αδύνατο. Και μιλάω για online RPG που δεν έχει και πολλές απαιτήσεις.

----------


## ftsalas

Φίλε Αντώνη το πρωί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν θες και έχεις χρόνο κάνε ping κατα τις 8 να μας πεις.

----------


## gogos888

Κατά τις 21.00 θα ξεπεράσει τα 100ms  :Thumb down: 

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομέν
ων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=74ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=71ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 71ms, Μέγιστο = 74ms, Μέσος όρος = 71ms


C:\>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    17 ms    23 ms    50 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    36 ms    31 ms    28 ms  213.197.64.225
  5    67 ms    79 ms    56 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
  6    71 ms    69 ms    76 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  7    74 ms    74 ms    72 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  8    68 ms    65 ms    69 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
  9    72 ms    69 ms    69 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 10    77 ms    80 ms    77 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 11    70 ms    72 ms    72 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## gogos888

Αντίο online gaming  :Sad: 

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=138ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=146ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 130ms, Maximum = 146ms, Average = 136ms

----------


## antonis556

Θα ανεβασω σημερα το βραδυ pings για να διασταυρωσουμε αποτελεσματα ... 



Off Topic


		Τωρα δεν υπαρχει λογος ::


*Spoiler:*






```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 7/5/2011 12:07:58 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   16 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   45 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   57 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   59 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   60 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Καλα παει ::



```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 173.45.101.34
  Date/Time: 6/5/2011 7:39:33 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.34]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   74 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  163 ms  te6-3-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.16.143.61]
 8  163 ms  te6-3-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.16.143.61]
 9  175 ms  enet.tengigabitethernet8-4.ar2.chi2.gblx.net [64.209.100.26]
10  175 ms  ten3-1.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.138]
11  175 ms  ba.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.186]
12  174 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 174ms, Maximum = 174ms, Average = 174ms
```

----------


## gogos888

Έχω πρόβλημα μόνο σε Ευρώπη, μέχρι στιγμής υποφέρεται αλλά χθες και μετά τις 0:00 ήταν πάνω από 100ms.

C:\>tracert www.adslgr.com

Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    17 ms    16 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4   224 ms   289 ms   217 ms  204.245.39.69
  5   179 ms   179 ms   179 ms  enet.tengigabitethernet8-4.ar2.chi2.gblx.net [64.209.100.26]
  6   179 ms   179 ms   179 ms  ten7-1.core-2.xlhost.com [206.222.25.146]
  7   179 ms   179 ms   179 ms  be.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.190]
  8   179 ms   180 ms   179 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Trace complete.


C:\>tracert www.k-play.de

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    17 ms    16 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    27 ms    26 ms    27 ms  213.197.64.225
  5    52 ms    50 ms    75 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
  6    67 ms    70 ms    67 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  7    70 ms    69 ms    69 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  8    63 ms    64 ms    63 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
  9    68 ms    69 ms    67 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 10    64 ms    64 ms    70 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 11    68 ms    70 ms    68 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Trace complete.

----------


## LefterisK

> Καλα παει


 Ξεχασες k-play.de  :Whistle:

----------


## gecko

Hostlist version  201105040810 by Someonefromhell, v0.66  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 2000 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  [right]WAN  ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.119.32.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  169.765 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  92 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *132.531 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.88 Mbps or 1.49 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Hellas Online  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OTE  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vodafone  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Wind  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Hellas  144.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  258.25 msec  0.00%  +34.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *647.25 msec*    *Group average*  *64.72 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





America Online Transit Data Network UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A PCCW Hong Kong  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis Germany  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A America Online Transit Data Network US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A TW Telecom US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Savvis US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A OVH  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Google CDN  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Seabone Italy  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  69.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  B MIX  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  77.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  77.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Cachefly  80.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  82.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Akamai  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  87.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Tinet UK  87.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NL-IX  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  94.33 msec  25.00%   -1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  95.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LINX  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  99.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GEANT UK  99.75 msec  0.00%   -9.75 msec  C Telia Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  103.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  110.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  111.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  126.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D PCCW Germany  136.75 msec  0.00%  +37.00 msec  D Rackspace US  164.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  167.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Telia US  175.75 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  D Yahoo US  176.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  192.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  192.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  194.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D The Planet US  194.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  199.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Bell Canada  208.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Qwest US  209.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  219.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  223.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  226.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  247.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  248.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Tata Communications US  250.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F IDC Japan  331.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  331.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  345.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  351.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  369.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  374.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  415.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *9863.83 msec*    *Group average*  *154.12 msec*  *0.39%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





EA US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Valve US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Multiplay UK  71.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  74.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LB-Server Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-COM DK  99.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Fastweb Italy  113.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Gameservers US  169.00 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  D *Group sum*  *1681.75 msec*    *Group average*  *93.43 msec*  *1.39%*   *C*








Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert www.k-play.de


  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *   
  3    20 ms    20 ms    21 ms  91.132.2.92
  4    20 ms    21 ms    21 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    31 ms    31 ms    31 ms  213.197.64.225
  6     *        *        *    
  7     *        *        *     
  8    70 ms    69 ms    69 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    70 ms    69 ms    69 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    75 ms    75 ms    78 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11    75 ms    76 ms    75 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    78 ms    80 ms    78 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

----------


## gogos888

Για 23:30 αρκετά τσιμπημένα. Πάλι τα ίδια  :Whistle: 

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=108ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 108ms, Maximum = 116ms, Average = 110ms

----------


## antonis556

Εδω μια χαρα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 7/5/2011 12:21:25 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms   [213.197.64.225]
 7   42 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   59 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   70 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξεχασες k-play.de


Για τσεκαρε ^^  :Razz:

----------


## LefterisK

> Για τσεκαρε ^^


Ωραία! Ευχαριστώ.  :Cool:

----------


## ftsalas

Το κάνουν επίτηδες τώρα που ξεκινάν οι εξετάσεις για να διαβάσουμε  :Laughing:

----------


## gogos888

> Το κάνουν επίτηδες τώρα που ξεκινάν οι εξετάσεις για να διαβάσουμε


Άλλη μιά κοινωνική προσφορά της ΟΝ  :ROFL:

----------


## gogos888

*Γερμανία:*

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=165ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=159ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=155ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 155ms, Maximum = 165ms, Average = 159ms

*Αγγλία:*

C:\>ping www.jolt.co.uk

Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=169ms TTL=117
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=117
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=179ms TTL=117
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 168ms, Maximum = 182ms, Average = 174ms

*Αμερική:*

C:\>ping www.aeriagames.com

Pinging www.aeriagames.com [174.142.60.93] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 174.142.60.93: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=53
Reply from 174.142.60.93: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=53
Reply from 174.142.60.93: bytes=32 time=160ms TTL=53
Reply from 174.142.60.93: bytes=32 time=159ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 174.142.60.93:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 159ms, Maximum = 161ms, Average = 160ms


C:\>ping www.adslgr.com

Pinging www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=54
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=181ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 181ms, Maximum = 181ms, Average = 181ms

----------


## Koala_

Ορίστε και απο μένα!

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 74ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 75ms

C:\>ping www.jolt.co.uk

Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=118
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=118
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=118
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 75ms, Average = 73ms

C:\>ping www.adslgr.com

Pinging www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=192ms TTL=56
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=192ms TTL=56
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=204ms TTL=56
Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=203ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 192ms, Maximum = 204ms, Average = 197ms

----------


## antonis556

Εδω ολα καλα :: :/


*Spoiler:*






```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 7/5/2011 10:44:58 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   40 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   60 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```



```
Target Name: www.jolt.co.uk
         IP: 84.234.17.86
  Date/Time: 7/5/2011 10:45:27 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.54]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 7   59 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   58 ms  [62.75.4.66]
 9   57 ms  linx-brocade1.netrino.co.uk [195.66.225.18]
10   55 ms  mer-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.138]
11   57 ms  hex-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.149]
12   76 ms  bs1-core.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.5]
13   58 ms  bruce.ferrago.net [84.234.17.86]

Ping statistics for www.jolt.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 58ms, Average = 58ms
```



```
Target Name: www.aeriagames.com
         IP: 174.142.60.93
  Date/Time: 7/5/2011 10:45:59 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.60]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   73 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   73 ms  te7-1-10GE.ar7.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.143.213]
 8   78 ms  tata-1.ar7.lon3.gblx.net [64.215.195.238]
 9  150 ms  if-2-22.tcore1.NYY-NewYork.as6453.net [216.6.90.33]
10  150 ms  if-5-0-0-29.mcore5.NYY-NewYork.as6453.net [64.86.71.85]
11  158 ms  Pos-channel2.mcore4.MTT-Montreal.as6453.net [64.86.71.18]
12  164 ms  Vlan1999.icore1.MTT-Montreal.as6453.net [216.6.115.54]
13  167 ms  te6-2.cl-core04.tata.mtl.iweb.com [206.82.135.30]
14  160 ms  te8-2.v0707.cl-car07.mtl.iweb.com [67.205.127.122]
15  167 ms  ip-174-142-60-93.static.privatedns.com [174.142.60.93]

Ping statistics for www.aeriagames.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 167ms, Maximum = 167ms, Average = 167ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Αρχιζουμε και μπουκωνουμε παλι και ανησυχω ... ::



```
Target Name: www.esport-servers.de
         IP: 85.131.132.5
  Date/Time: 8/5/2011 8:17:54 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.64]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   44 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  100 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   85 ms  [62.75.4.102]
 9   63 ms  linx.link11.de [195.66.224.107]
10   63 ms  mail.sn4u.de [85.131.132.5]

Ping statistics for www.esport-servers.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 63ms, Average = 63ms
```

----------


## gogos888

Και σήμερα μιά από τα ίδια  :Thumb down: 

C:\>tracert www.esport-servers.de

Tracing route to www.esport-servers.de [85.131.132.5]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    41 ms    24 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    16 ms    16 ms    18 ms  91.132.2.131
  5   169 ms   170 ms   164 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
  6   208 ms   229 ms   225 ms  62.75.4.245
  7   251 ms   250 ms   224 ms  62.75.4.102
  8   282 ms   269 ms   231 ms  linx.link11.de [195.66.224.107]
  9   290 ms   293 ms   270 ms  mail.sn4u.de [85.131.132.5]

Trace complete.

........Auto merged post: gogos888 πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αρχιζουμε και μπουκωνουμε παλι και ανησυχω ...


Δεν είναι μπούκωμα, με Αμερική δεν υπάρχει καθυστέρηση, το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στο *oteglobe4* http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

----------


## panagiotiC

Τραγικά πράγματα πάντως παιδιά,τώρα που μέτρησα τα pings ο μέσος όρος είναι 160ms.

----------


## antonis556

Πεταμε , πεταμε  :One thumb up:   :ROFL: 

Hostlist version  201105040810 by Someonefromhell, v0.66  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 3 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  92.118.xxx.xxx ISP & network  ON S.A. - 92.118.160.0/19  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  157.703 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *117.364 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.01 Mbps or 1.50 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NTUA@GRNET  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  6.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  7.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Netone  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  7.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Wind  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  7.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  8.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  74.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  117.75 msec  0.00%  +10.75 msec  C Verizon Hellas  140.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *396.00 msec*    *Group average*  *33.00 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  6.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Google CDN  6.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Serverloft Germany  55.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  57.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  60.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Hurricane Electric UK  66.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tinet Netherlands  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B PANAP  68.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Tinet UK  69.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B AboveNet Netherlands  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NL-IX  72.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NTT Communications UK  72.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B MIX  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B GEANT UK  73.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  C Telia Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PCCW Germany  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Seabone Italy  78.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  87.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  92.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  99.50 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  110.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel US  143.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  149.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  151.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  155.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  156.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  159.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  165.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  173.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  174.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  179.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  181.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  183.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D TW Telecom US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AboveNet US  198.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Dreamhost US  206.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Softlayer US  213.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  213.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  218.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  228.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  256.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  300.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  327.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F IDC Japan  327.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  341.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  347.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  360.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Optus Australia  375.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  410.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *9966.25 msec*    *Group average*  *140.37 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGZ-Server Germany  53.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Jolt UK  58.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Multiplay UK  59.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  61.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B 247CS Germany  62.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Esport-Servers Germany  64.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  64.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  66.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  74.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  86.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  91.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  144.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  227.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1726.25 msec*    *Group average*  *86.31 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## gogos888

Για να μην ξεχνόμιαστε  :Whistle: 

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομέν
ων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=184ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=185ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=1α μην ξε85ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=184ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 184ms, Μέγιστο = 185ms, Μέσος όρος = 184ms

----------


## antonis556

Εδω ολα οκ  :Thinking: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 13/5/2011 11:25:11 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms   [213.197.64.225]
 7   41 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   58 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   59 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   60 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```

----------


## matelas

Προφανώς βγαίνετε από διαφορετικό "δρόμο" προς τα έξω...

----------


## gogos888

Εδώ παρά την προχωρημένη ώρα συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα  :Sad: 

C:\>tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms     2 ms     3 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    19 ms    80 ms    27 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    28 ms    44 ms    80 ms  213.197.64.225
  5    64 ms    52 ms   115 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
  6    69 ms    68 ms    69 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  7   134 ms   128 ms   134 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  8   145 ms   144 ms   156 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
  9   144 ms   137 ms   135 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 10   117 ms   185 ms   142 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 11   122 ms   125 ms   121 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## ftsalas

gogos888 με wi-fi είσαι ;

----------


## gogos888

> gogos888 με wi-fi είσαι ;


Αυτό ναι με wi-fi είναι, αλλά τα προηγούμενα από desktop με ethernet σύνδεση.

Σήμερα κάπως καλύτερα  :Thinking: 

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=53
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 71ms, Average = 70ms

----------


## MANTHES

λογικο ειναι αφου με τετοιο καιρο εχουν φυγει ολοι στην χαλκιδικη. Και περισυ τετοια εποχη τα ιδια λεγαμε με τα +100 και +200ms.
Aπο την δευτερα θα μπορεις να κρινεις αν πραγματικα αλλαξε κατι ή οχι

----------


## gogos888

> λογικο ειναι αφου με τετοιο καιρο εχουν φυγει ολοι στην χαλκιδικη. Και περισυ τετοια εποχη τα ιδια λεγαμε με τα +100 και +200ms.
> Aπο την δευτερα θα μπορεις να κρινεις αν πραγματικα αλλαξε κατι ή οχι


Σκωτζέζικο ντους έχει καταντήσει η κατάσταση, ένα online game δεν μπορώ να παίξω της προκοπής και τρέχει η συνδρομή  :Very angry:

----------


## antonis556

Αρχιζουμε και μπουκωνουμε και ανησυχω ....

Δειτε δρομολογηση και pings , ελεος ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 15/5/2011 12:41:36 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   72 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   72 ms  so1-1-2-2488M.scr2.LON3.gblx.net [67.17.66.29]
 8   86 ms  ae4.scr3.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.146.10]
 9   86 ms  lag1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [67.16.145.238]
10   77 ms  plusline.ethernet14-1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [64.214.147.250]
11   78 ms  [213.83.39.30]
12   66 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
13   70 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
14   73 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
15   73 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 73ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

ειναι που εκλεισε η net one και ηρθαν μερικοι  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> ειναι που εκλεισε η net one και ηρθαν μερικοι


Για να φευγουν σιγα σιγα , τοσοι παροχοι υπαρχουν  :ROFL:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Είναι και που χάλασε η HOL...

----------


## MANTHES

> Σκωτζέζικο ντους έχει καταντήσει η κατάσταση, ένα online game δεν μπορώ να παίξω της προκοπής και τρέχει η συνδρομή


τελικα λυθηκε το προβλημα ή ηταν λογω σαββατοκυριακου;

----------


## gogos888

> τελικα λυθηκε το προβλημα ή ηταν λογω σαββατοκυριακου;


Έχει γίνει καθημερινό φαινόμενο, από τις 18:00-24:00. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα με pings που ξεπερνάνε τα 200ms.
Αναρωτιέμαι αν τους περισσεύει κανένα φράγκο για αναβάθμιση  :Thinking:

----------


## MANTHES

Μα δεν εκαναν το καλοκαιρι;  :Razz: 
Κουρασε αυτο το παραμυθι και χαρα στο κουραγιο οσων απο εσας παραμενετε εκει. Δεν ξερω τι προσφορες εχει στα πακετα της αλλα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει η ταλαιπωρια

----------


## gogos888

> Μα δεν εκαναν το καλοκαιρι; 
> Κουρασε αυτο το παραμυθι και χαρα στο κουραγιο οσων απο εσας παραμενετε εκει. Δεν ξερω τι προσφορες εχει στα πακετα της αλλα δεν νομιζω να αξιζει η ταλαιπωρια


Τρώγομαι για Wind αλλά δεν έχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα ανάλογο με το 8GR (με απεριόριστες Εθνικές). Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η 24άρα γιατί δεν κατεβάζω κάτι ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## MANTHES

δεν ξερω καθολου τι προσφορες υπαρχουν για τηλεφωνα γιατι δεν το χρησιμοποιω. η wind παντως ειναι ενα επιπεδο πανω στο θεμα της ποιοτητας τηλεφωνου. εχεις συμπληρωσει τον χρονο;

----------


## gogos888

> δεν ξερω καθολου τι προσφορες υπαρχουν για τηλεφωνα γιατι δεν το χρησιμοποιω. η wind παντως ειναι ενα επιπεδο πανω στο θεμα της ποιοτητας τηλεφωνου. εχεις συμπληρωσει τον χρονο;


Απρίλιο  :Smile:

----------


## MANTHES

Σας το φωναζαμε τοτε αλλα δεν ακουγατε. Αλλη η on της αθηνας και αλλη της θεσσαλονικης.
Να ξερεις παντως πως στην wind τα πινγκ προς k-play που σε ενδιαφερει ειναι στα 74 - 78 συνηθως. Παντως επειδη δεν ασχολουμαι με παιχνιδια πρεπει να το ψαξεις απο συνδρομητες που μπορουν να σου πουν στην πραξη τι ισχυει. Το σιγουρο ειναι σε αυτο που με ενδιαφερει οτι απο τοτε που ηρθα στην wind δεν ειχα το παραμικρο προβλημα με streaming σε αντιθεση με το τι συνεβαινε επι ον

Καλο κουραγιο

----------


## gogos888

Σήμερα είναι καλά  :Worthy: 



C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 70ms, Maximum = 71ms, Average = 70ms

----------


## antonis556

Καλα παει το adslgr.com



```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 173.45.101.34
  Date/Time: 19/5/2011 1:14:19 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.34]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   75 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  165 ms  te4-3-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.106.246]
 8  165 ms  te4-3-10G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.17.106.246]
 9  176 ms  enet.tengigabitethernet8-4.ar2.chi2.gblx.net [64.209.100.26]
10  176 ms  ten3-1.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.138]
11  176 ms  ba.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.186]
12  177 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 177ms, Maximum = 177ms, Average = 177ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

:Very Happy:   :One thumb up: 

μακαρι να μείνει ετσι  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Βρε εσείς καλά είσαστε εκεί κάτου, εμείς τι κάνουμε  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> Βρε εσείς καλά είσαστε εκεί κάτου, εμείς τι κάνουμε




Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Για αρχη το σταυρο σας  :ROFL:

----------


## LefterisK

Η αγγλια εχει καλυτερο ping απο γερμανια...


*Spoiler:*






```
Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=118
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=118
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=118
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 56ms
```



```
Pinging killercreation.co.uk [217.146.80.40] with 32 byt
Reply from 217.146.80.40: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=55
Reply from 217.146.80.40: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=55
Reply from 217.146.80.40: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=55
Reply from 217.146.80.40: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 217.146.80.40:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 57ms
```



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 64ms, Average = 63ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Η Αγγλια ειναι το δυνατο χαρτι της ΟΝ  :One thumb up: 


*Spoiler:*






```
Target Name: www.jolt.co.uk
         IP: 84.234.17.86
  Date/Time: 23/5/2011 12:33:05 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.54]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 7   57 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   57 ms  [62.75.4.66]
 9   57 ms  linx-brocade1.netrino.co.uk [195.66.225.18]
10   56 ms  mer-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.138]
11   57 ms  hex-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.149]
12   60 ms  bs1-core.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.5]
13   57 ms  bruce.ferrago.net [84.234.17.86]

Ping statistics for www.jolt.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 57ms
```



```
Target Name: www.killercreation.co.uk
         IP: 217.146.80.40
  Date/Time: 23/5/2011 12:33:29 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.20]
 4    7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   58 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   55 ms  [62.75.4.162]
 9   54 ms  linx.killercreation.co.uk [195.66.225.123]
10   53 ms  rt-2-cent.killercreation.co.uk [217.146.94.2]
11   56 ms  webserver.killercreation.co.uk [217.146.80.40]

Ping statistics for www.killercreation.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 56ms
```



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 23/5/2011 12:33:44 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms   [213.197.64.225]
 7   42 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   58 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   60 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```








Off Topic


		Εσυ επεστρεψες ?  :Razz:

----------


## LefterisK

> Η Αγγλια ειναι το δυνατο χαρτι της ΟΝ 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εσυ επεστρεψες ?




Off Topic


		Σιγά μην έμενα Wind... ΟΝ και πάλι ΟΝ!  :Wink:  Glad to be back!  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σιγά μην έμενα Wind... ΟΝ και πάλι ΟΝ!  Glad to be back!




Off Topic


		Welcome back then  :One thumb up: 



........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Με παραλληλο browsing & radio streaming ::


*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 23-05-2011 and time 12:42:18 - script ver 1.1 o download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 0.2125 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,96 seconds - Line Capacity 1,50 MB/s, 12 Mbps - Upload speed:  357.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending



Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  105.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  80.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  387.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  81.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  UP  4,38AMS-IX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LINX  67.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  72 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  106.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  5.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  143.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  179.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,19Global Crossing US  169.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Level 3 US  195.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telia US  159.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32Qwest US  216.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,12Tata Communications US  253 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,98Verizon US  157.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Savvis US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  159 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  205 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Hurricane Electric US  213 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13AboveNet US  208.5 ms  0 %  -34 ms  E  UP  4,32XO Communications US  221 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,10Sprint Nextel US  149.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,34Allstream US  151.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  -35 ms  C  UP  4,39Global Crossing Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  93 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  80.75 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  64.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  60.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,38GEANT Netherlands  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  46.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  89.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Telstra Australia  419 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,23Optus Australia  367 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,38NTT Communicatons Japan  346 ms  0 %  -49 ms  F  UP  4,00IDC Japan  317.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,63Verizon Chech  98.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  283 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,86PCCW Hong Kong  362.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Pacnet Signapore  319.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,70Isnet South Africa  257.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  355 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  213 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Leaseweb Netherlands  61.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Softlayer US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Dreamhost US  211.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,12Rackspace US  152 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Serverloft Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  73.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  10060.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36247CS Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  59.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  68.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  63.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  86 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37Dataplex Hungary  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Valve US  263 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,94Gameservers US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Bigpoint Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1729.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12178 ms*  11  28  27  17  7  11Greek servers  387.75  35,25 msInternational servers  10060.75  143,73 msGameservers  1729.5  91,03 ms



*Total ping time is* *12178 ms* *118,23 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 23-05-2011 and time 12:37:58-Total ping time in ms is 12178Κυριακή 22-05-2011 and time 19:29:56-Total ping time in ms is 12040.75Πέμπτη 19-05-2011 and time 13:02:05-Total ping time in ms is 12060.75Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 14:34:28-Total ping time in ms is 11837.5Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 13:29:43-Total ping time in ms is 11821.75Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 13:35:28-Total ping time in ms is 11957.5Παρασκευή 15-04-2011 and time 14:28:03-Total ping time in ms is 11791Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 14:11:59-Total ping time in ms is 11519.75Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 13:55:52-Total ping time in ms is 11174Τετάρτη 30-03-2011 and time 14:17:12-Total ping time in ms is 11549.25



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 23-05-2011 and time 12:43:21Free Fr   1,44Mirrorservice   0,66Apple   1,80Nvidia   1,42Microsoft   1,51LeaseWeb   1,25ServerBoost   1,70ThinkBroadband   0,47Cachefly   1,69Ovh   1,41UoCrete   1,67Forthnet   1,82Otenet   1,79RootBSD   1,03



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.45 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,40 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,50 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## LefterisK

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Welcome back then




Off Topic


		Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## antonis556

Τρελα παμε ::

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Τρίτη 24-05-2011 and time 15:38:36 - script ver 1.1 o download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 0.214 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,91 seconds - Line Capacity 1,60 MB/s, 13 Mbps - Upload speed:  386.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending



Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Wind  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  108.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  140.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  386.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  102 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  94.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PANAP  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Akamai  5.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  205.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Global Crossing US  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Level 3 US  192 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Telia US  164 ms  0 %  -24 ms  D  UP  4,34Qwest US  205.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Tata Communications US  230.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Verizon US  154.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Savvis US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23America Online Transit Data Network US  155.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  196.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Hurricane Electric US  213.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,11AboveNet US  202.25 ms  0 %  21 ms  E  DOWN  4,02XO Communications US  251.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,99Sprint Nextel US  146 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Allstream US  145 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  209.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  E  UP  3,97Deutche Telecom Germany  85 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Savvis Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  71 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Tinet Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  55.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  90 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Opentransit France  100.75 ms  0 %  43 ms  C  UP  4,21Sprint Nextel France  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Seabone Italy  49.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UP  4,40Infostrada Italy  87.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  403 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,30Optus Australia  374 ms  0 %  31 ms  F  UP  3,13NTT Communicatons Japan  337.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  DOWN  3,44IDC Japan  318.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,71Verizon Chech  95.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  317.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,54PCCW Hong Kong  359.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Pacnet Signapore  331.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,70Isnet South Africa  259.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,96Maxnet New Zealand  353.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  202.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Leaseweb Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  180.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Softlayer US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Dreamhost US  209.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Rackspace US  151.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Serverloft Germany  62 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  9992.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  55.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Esport-Servers Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  64.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  58.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  76.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  183.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,22Valve US  251 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,99Gameservers US  167.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Bigpoint Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1705.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12084 ms*  11  31  24  16  8  11Greek servers  386.5  35,14 msInternational servers  9992.25  142,75 msGameservers  1705.25  89,75 ms



*Total ping time is* *12084 ms* *117,32 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τρίτη 24-05-2011 and time 15:36:09-Total ping time in ms is 12084Δευτέρα 23-05-2011 and time 12:37:58-Total ping time in ms is 12178Κυριακή 22-05-2011 and time 19:29:56-Total ping time in ms is 12040.75Πέμπτη 19-05-2011 and time 13:02:05-Total ping time in ms is 12060.75Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 14:34:28-Total ping time in ms is 11837.5Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 13:29:43-Total ping time in ms is 11821.75Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 13:35:28-Total ping time in ms is 11957.5Παρασκευή 15-04-2011 and time 14:28:03-Total ping time in ms is 11791Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 14:11:59-Total ping time in ms is 11519.75Κυριακή 10-04-2011 and time 13:55:52-Total ping time in ms is 11174



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τρίτη 24-05-2011 and time 15:39:31Free Fr   1,47Mirrorservice   0,56Apple   1,81Nvidia   1,67Microsoft   1,48LeaseWeb   1,04ServerBoost   1,70ThinkBroadband   0,34Cachefly   1,70Ovh   1,40UoCrete   1,70Forthnet   1,81Otenet   1,81RootBSD   1,04



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.4 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,40 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## antonis556

Πεταμε  :One thumb up: 

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 25-05-2011 and time 13:54:58 - script ver 1.1 o download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 10.1881 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,96 seconds - Line Capacity 1,70 MB/s, 14 Mbps - Upload speed:  394.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending



Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  15.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  A  UP  4,41Forthnet  14 ms  0 %  28 ms  A  UP  4,37OTE  6.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Netone  7.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  109 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Verizon Hellas  143.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  409 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  68 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  101.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  96.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  66 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  143.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32AT&T US  172.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  198.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Telia US  156 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Qwest US  181.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Tata Communications US  234.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04Verizon US  153.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  177.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  161 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Cogent Communications US  172.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Hurricane Electric US  213 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13AboveNet US  225.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,08XO Communications US  224 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Sprint Nextel US  146.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Allstream US  146.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  201 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,17Deutche Telecom Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  100.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  232.25 ms  0 %  50 ms  E  UP  3,64NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  80.75 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,37Tinet UK  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36GEANT UK  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36British Telecom UK  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  68.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  B  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  70.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  96.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT Netherlands  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  96.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  45.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  92.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  450.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,06Optus Australia  382.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,39NTT Communicatons Japan  331.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,64IDC Japan  360.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon Chech  99.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  294 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,81PCCW Hong Kong  388 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,37Pacnet Signapore  464.75 ms  25 %   62 ms  F  UP  1,49Isnet South Africa  227.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Maxnet New Zealand  380.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,40Bell Canada  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37The Planet US  184.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Softlayer US  182 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Dreamhost US  236.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Rackspace US  151.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  63.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  64.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37OVH  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  10354 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  96 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  77.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  60 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36EA US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  226.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Gameservers US  140 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  63.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  1647.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12410.25 ms*  11  26  28  19  9  8Greek servers  409  37,18 msInternational servers  10354  147,91 msGameservers  1647.25  86,70 ms



*Total ping time is* *12410.25 ms* *120,49 ms**Packet loss 2,32 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 25-05-2011 and time 13:56:26-Total ping time in ms is 12410.25Τρίτη 24-05-2011 and time 15:36:09-Total ping time in ms is 12084Δευτέρα 23-05-2011 and time 12:37:58-Total ping time in ms is 12178Κυριακή 22-05-2011 and time 19:29:56-Total ping time in ms is 12040.75Πέμπτη 19-05-2011 and time 13:02:05-Total ping time in ms is 12060.75Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 14:34:28-Total ping time in ms is 11837.5Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 13:29:43-Total ping time in ms is 11821.75Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 13:35:28-Total ping time in ms is 11957.5Παρασκευή 15-04-2011 and time 14:28:03-Total ping time in ms is 11791Δευτέρα 31-12-2001 and time 14:11:59-Total ping time in ms is 11519.75



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 25-05-2011 and time 13:58:38Free Fr   1,52Mirrorservice   1,32Apple   1,80Nvidia   1,85Microsoft   1,53LeaseWeb   1,21ServerBoost   1,74ThinkBroadband   0,49Cachefly   1,74Ovh   1,41UoCrete   1,78Forthnet   1,86Otenet   1,82RootBSD   1,03



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,51 MB/s  12 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,60 MB/s  13 Mbps

----------


## Seitman

Συνεχίζεις να παίζεις με τον πόνο που έχουμε εδώ πάνου ε?  :Evil:   :bat: 


*Spoiler:*




 :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> Συνεχίζεις να παίζεις με τον πόνο που έχουμε εδώ πάνου ε?  
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Δεν το κανω επιτηδες , μου βγαινει αυθορμητα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LefterisK

Αντωνη εδω το k-play.de μου δινει παραπανω απο σενα, γιατι?

*Spoiler:*






```
Tracing route to k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.18
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    92 ms    18 ms    17 ms  213.197.64.225
  6    61 ms    40 ms    72 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]

  7    58 ms    95 ms    57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]

  8    66 ms    65 ms   114 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    67 ms    67 ms    67 ms  217.17.20.193
 10    68 ms    68 ms    75 ms  217.17.20.6
 11    56 ms    56 ms    56 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    69 ms    68 ms    69 ms  178.20.10.23

Trace complete.
```



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 68ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Δεν εχουμε ιδια δρομολογηση οπως βλεπεις ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 25/5/2011 10:51:58 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   40 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   57 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   59 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   59 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   60 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   60 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

Φτου...Ατυχια... :Sad:

----------


## takhs

> Αρχιζουμε και μπουκωνουμε και ανησυχω ....
> 
> Δειτε δρομολογηση και pings , ελεος ::
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Target Name: www.k-play.de
>          IP: 178.20.10.23
> ...


Τωρα το είδα αυτό αλλά άνοιξα και ένα ποστ για αυτό το θέμα που φαίνεται είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της on και δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και για τους άλλους isp.
Πως να μην μπουκωνεις φιλε μου;Εχεις δει που βρίσκεται το 204.245.37.173 ;Ειναι....Αμερική. Απότι φαίνεται η ον έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και σε ανύποπτο χρόνο πηγαίνει τα πακέτα της Ευρώπης μεσω Αμερικής!
Την ίδια ip μου έβγαζε και μένα ενδιάμεσα όταν έκανα trace Αγγλία και αν κανεις συνεχως ping θα δεις οτι το 72 ms εκεί καποιες φορες γίνεται 180 ms και είναι λογικό αφού ο διακομιστής βρίσκεται στη άλλη άκρη της γης.Γιαυτό και στα παιχνίδια η ποιότητα δεν έιναι σταθερή και πολλές φορές τρώμε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.

----------


## gogos888

Σε μένα πάντως έχει φτιάξει, γι αυτό σταμάτησα να γκρινιάζω  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

> Τωρα το είδα αυτό αλλά άνοιξα και ένα ποστ για αυτό το θέμα που φαίνεται είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της on και δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και για τους άλλους isp.
> Πως να μην μπουκωνεις φιλε μου;Εχεις δει που βρίσκεται το 204.245.37.173 ;Ειναι....Αμερική. Απότι φαίνεται η ον έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και σε ανύποπτο χρόνο πηγαίνει τα πακέτα της Ευρώπης μεσω Αμερικής!
> Την ίδια ip μου έβγαζε και μένα ενδιάμεσα όταν έκανα trace Αγγλία και αν κανεις συνεχως ping θα δεις οτι το 72 ms εκεί καποιες φορες γίνεται 180 ms και είναι λογικό αφού ο διακομιστής βρίσκεται στη άλλη άκρη της γης.Γιαυτό και στα παιχνίδια η ποιότητα δεν έιναι σταθερή και πολλές φορές τρώμε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.


Εχει περασει πολυς καιρος απο τοτε που το ανεβασα αυτο ... Προφανως ειχε γινει καποιο rerouting . Απο οτι βλεπω αυτη η IP ανηκει στην Global Crossing  ::



```
Target Name: N/A
         IP: 204.245.37.173
  Date/Time: 26/5/2011 11:34:09 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.60]
 4    7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 7   62 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   59 ms  [62.75.4.66]
 9   68 ms  [67.17.194.149]
10   68 ms  [204.245.37.173]

Ping statistics for 204.245.37.173
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 68ms, Average = 68ms
```

----------


## takhs

Το ξέρω οτι πάει πολύς καιρός.Το έχει απο παλιά το πρόβλημα αυτό η ον.Όπως είδες και στο άλλο ποστ στην ίδια αμερικάνικη ip πηγαίνουν και πακέτα για Αγγλία.Για αυτό έχουμε σπάσει τα νεύρα μας όποτε παίζουμε online.Πολλά απο τα πακέτα για Ευρώπη η ον τα δρομολογεί σε άσχετο τόπο.Όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα ξέρουν τι εννοώ.Ειναι αδύνατον να πέξεις online οταν η δρομολόγηση διαλεγει μια διαδρομή που σε απόσταση είναι μεγαλύτερη απο εδώ μέχρι την Κινα ενώ ο αντίπαλός σου είναι στην Αγγλία.
Και το 68 ms που γράφει εκεί είναι ψεύτικο γιατί δείχνει την καθυστερηση στη συγκεκριμένη στιγμη.Το παιχνίδι όμως είναι διαρκείας και επειδή η απόσταση είναι τεράστια θα δεις οτι το 62ms γίνειται 180 ms λογω απόστασης στη διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού.Και έτσι ενώ οι αντίπαλοί σου απο Ευρώπη φτάνουν στο σερβερ με 40ms (και λιγότερο) εσύ πέζεις με 200ms επειδή έρχεσαι στον ίδιο σερβερ απο Αμερική.Ακόμα και Αμερικάνοι που πεζουν με Ευρωπαίους έχουν μικροτερη καθυστέρηση απο εναν παιχτη της ον γιατί αυτων τα πακέτα ξεκινούν απο Αμερική ενω τα δικά μας φευγουν απο εδώ για Αμερική και επιστρεφουν Αγγλία.Δηλαδή διπλή απόσταση.

----------


## antonis556

Για τσεκαρε εδω ::


*Spoiler:*






```
Target Name: www.540hosting.com
         IP: 91.186.24.180
  Date/Time: 26/5/2011 11:57:58 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.30]
 4    7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    6 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 7   58 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   56 ms  [62.75.4.102]
 9   57 ms  the-linx.as29550.net [195.66.224.223]
10   58 ms  vl667.hex-7600.as29550.net [92.48.95.9]
11   57 ms  mail.540hosting.com [91.186.24.180]

Ping statistics for www.540hosting.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 57ms
```



```
Target Name: www.jolt.co.uk
         IP: 84.234.17.86
  Date/Time: 26/5/2011 11:58:13 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.54]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7   61 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   59 ms  [62.75.4.66]
 9   59 ms  linx-brocade1.netrino.co.uk [195.66.225.18]
10   57 ms  mer-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.138]
11   61 ms  hex-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.149]
12   63 ms  bs1-core.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.5]
13   59 ms  bruce.ferrago.net [84.234.17.86]

Ping statistics for www.jolt.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 59ms
```



```
Target Name: www.killercreation.co.uk
         IP: 217.146.80.40
  Date/Time: 26/5/2011 11:58:27 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.20]
 4    7 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 7   60 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   56 ms  [62.75.4.162]
 9   56 ms  linx.killercreation.co.uk [195.66.225.123]
10   55 ms  rt-2-cent.killercreation.co.uk [217.146.94.2]
11   56 ms  webserver.killercreation.co.uk [217.146.80.40]

Ping statistics for www.killercreation.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 56ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 56ms
```



```
Target Name: www.multiplay.co.uk
         IP: 85.236.96.68
  Date/Time: 26/5/2011 11:58:44 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.30]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6    7 ms  gig4-0-2-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.137]
 7   61 ms  [62.75.4.245]
 8   59 ms  [62.75.4.66]
 9   58 ms  linx1.multiplay.co.uk [195.66.224.224]
10   60 ms  www.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.96.68]

Ping statistics for www.multiplay.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 60ms
```






Μας δουλευεις να πουμε ....

----------


## takhs

Κοιταξε.Όπως είδες είπα οτι το πρόβλημα γίνεται σε ανύποπτο χρόνο γιατί το ρουτινκ αλλάζει.Δεν το κάνει σε όλες τις ip και επειδή όταν πέζουμε παιχνίδια δε ξερουμε πάντα με ποιά ip συνδεόμαστε η μόνη εξήγηση για το μεγαλο λαγκ είναι αυτή όπως αποδυκνείεται και στο trace.
Όσο για το αν σε δουλεύω δε ξέρω ρώτα τον εαυτό σου γιατί εσύ έγραψες την μέτρηση αυτή στο φόρουμ όχι εγώ : " 6 ms  [91.132.2.198] --->   72 ms  [204.245.37.173]" .Τώρα άν άλλαξες γνώμη και δε δέχεσαι αυτό που έγραψες είναι άλλο θέμα.
Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα πάντως δίνει η ον σήμερα και για άλλα trace όπως είδες και στο ποστ που άνοιξα.

----------


## antonis556

Εμενα τουλαχιστον μια φορα μου συνεβη αυτο , οποτε πλεον δεν εχω θεμα ...

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> " 6 ms  [91.132.2.198] --->   72 ms  [204.245.37.173]" .Τώρα άν άλλαξες γνώμη και δε δέχεσαι αυτό που έγραψες είναι άλλο θέμα.


Αν είχαμε από Ελλάδα σε USA μόνο 72ms ping, θα έπρεπε το σήμα να μεταφερόταν με ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από αυτή του φωτός.. ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και ο συγκεκριμένος server της GBLX που αναφέρεσαι βρίσκεται στον Λονδίνο. Επειδή απλά γράφει στο whois site ότι είναι Αμερική δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει κιόλας. Πρώτα διαβάζουμε, μαθαίνουμε 5 πράγματα και μετά αρχίζουμε το κράξιμο στα διάφορα forums (γενικό σχόλιο αυτό).

Από εκεί και πέρα, no more comments.

----------


## matelas

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο fanboysgotohell.

Είναι δυνατόν να πηγαίνει τα πακέτα για Ευρώπη μέσω Αμερικής; Αυτό δεν γίνετε ούτε σε σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας.  :Razz: 

Και αν τα πήγαινε όπως λέτε δεν θα είχε μόνο ~72ms αλλά πολύ παραπάνω (σκεφτείτε να τα πάνε και να έρθουν πάλι), απλά δεν παίζει.

Παρατηρήστε πως μετά την ip 204.245.37.173 είναι η 67.17.66.29 που έχει όνομα, αναφέρει so1-1-2-2488M.scr2.LON3.gblx.net, φαίνεται καθαρά πως είναι Λονδίνο.



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 15/5/2011 12:41:36 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   72 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   72 ms  so1-1-2-2488M.scr2.LON3.gblx.net [67.17.66.29]
 8   86 ms  ae4.scr3.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.146.10]
 9   86 ms  lag1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [67.16.145.238]
10   77 ms  plusline.ethernet14-1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [64.214.147.250]
11   78 ms  [213.83.39.30]
12   66 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
13   70 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
14   73 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
15   73 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 73ms
```

Τα 70ms με Λονδίνο είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## takhs

Έψαξα την ip με πολλά απο τα whois tool που υπάρχουν στο ιντερνετ.Όλα δείχνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα και τοποθετουν στο Κανσας της Αμερικής τον σερβερ.Ακομα και σε trace απο Αμερική παλι εκει καταληγει η δρομολόγηση δειχνοντας όλη τη διαδρομή http://cqcounter.com/traceroute/?query=204.245.37.173
Σε δικο μου trace η ip δινει ακόμα και 180 ms.Μην ξεχνάς οτι και εγω και ο Αντωνης παιζουμε σε fast path διαφορετικά τα χαμηλότερα νούμερα θα ήταν κάπου στα 100ms και εξαρταται και απο την ώρα που γίνεται το τεστ.
Αν αμφισβητείς το αποτέλεσμα που δείχνουν όλα τα whois tools δώσε μου ένα λινκ που αποδυκνείει οτι είναι λάθος το αποτελεσμα.Δε στηρίζομαι σε υποθέσεις αλλα σε μετρήσιμα αποτελέσματα όταν μαλιστα επιβεβαιώνονται απο παντου.
Και κάτι άλλο.Ο ΟΤΕ δρομολογει την ίδια ip με διαφορετικο τρόπο.Τυχαίο ;Δε νομίζω.Εννοώ εκεί όλα τα hop εμφανίζονται να είναι Ευρώπη.
EDIT.Οσο για τα 72 ms λογικα ειναι για Αμερική γιατι πρόκειται για ένα μόνο hop κατευθειαν σε fast path χωρις να παρεμβάλλονται αλλoi διακομιστες .Ελλάδα 6 ms [91.132.2.198] ---> Αμερική 72 ms [204.245.37.173].

----------


## matelas

Τάκη, δεν αμφισβητώ το αποτέλεσμα, ίσα ίσα μπερδεύτηκα και εγώ λίγο τώρα.  :Smile: 

Τα whois δείχνουν όντως την IP Αμερική, στο tracert του Αντώνη φαίνεται πως η IP είναι Αγγλία από τον χρόνο που δίνει αλλά και την IP που είναι μετά, καθώς αναφέρει LON3...net.

Κάνοντας tracert με την γραμμή μου δίνει 80ms, σε άλλες ip που είναι Αγγλία δίνει περίπου ίδιους χρόνους. Η άποψή μου λοιπόν είναι πως είναι Αγγλία.

Αν σε εσένα δίνει 180ms πιθανόν είναι να σε δρομολογεί από αλλού, αλλά όχι μέσω Αμερικής. Δεν μπορεί η ίδια IP να είναι σε δύο μέρη ταυτόχρονα.  :Razz: 

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι λογικό να έχει διαφορετική δρομολόγηση, δεν περνάει από κύκλωμα της on αλλά από της oteglobe.

Για δώσε ένα tracert στην 201.245.37.173 να δούμε.  :Smile:

----------


## SfH

> Έψαξα την ip με πολλά απο τα whois tool που υπάρχουν στο ιντερνετ.Όλα δείχνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα και τοποθετουν στο Κανσας της Αμερικής τον σερβερ.Ακομα και σε trace απο Αμερική παλι εκει καταληγει η δρομολόγηση δειχνοντας όλη τη διαδρομή http://cqcounter.com/traceroute/?query=204.245.37.173


Λονδίνο πρέπει να είναι. Τα whois ( όλα, δεν έχει σημασία αν είδες ένα ή δέκα ) παίρνουν τα δεδομένα τους από τον αρμόδιο RIR . Τα δεδομένα αυτά δεν έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη τεχνική σημασία και είναι πολλές φορές λάθος. Π.χ. , η oteglobe έχει δηλωμένα τα δίκτυα της στην Ελλάδα αλλά έχει και links εκτώς της χώρας. Αν κάνεις whois την ip του Χ router της oteglobe στη Γερμανία, θα νομίζει ότι είναι Ελλάδα .




> Σε δικο μου trace η ip δινει ακόμα και 180 ms.Μην ξεχνάς οτι και εγω και ο Αντωνης παιζουμε σε fast path διαφορετικά τα χαμηλότερα νούμερα θα ήταν κάπου στα 100ms και εξαρταται και απο την ώρα που γίνεται το τεστ.


 Το latency εύκολα μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται από congestion σε κάποιο σημείο του path, ασύμμετρο routing ή και τα 2.




> Και κάτι άλλο.Ο ΟΤΕ δρομολογει την ίδια ip με διαφορετικο τρόπο.Τυχαίο ;Δε νομίζω.


Δεν υπάρχει ένας transit στο internet, υπάρχουν πολλοί. Ο καθένας δρομολογεί όπως τον βολεύει.

----------


## takhs

> Τάκη, δεν αμφισβητώ το αποτέλεσμα, ίσα ίσα μπερδεύτηκα και εγώ λίγο τώρα. 
> 
> Τα whois δείχνουν όντως την IP Αμερική, στο tracert του Αντώνη φαίνεται πως η IP είναι Αγγλία από τον χρόνο που δίνει αλλά και την IP που είναι μετά, καθώς αναφέρει LON3...net.
> 
> Κάνοντας tracert με την γραμμή μου δίνει 80ms, σε άλλες ip που είναι Αγγλία δίνει περίπου ίδιους χρόνους. Η άποψή μου λοιπόν είναι πως είναι Αγγλία.
> 
> Αν σε εσένα δίνει 180ms πιθανόν είναι να σε δρομολογεί από αλλού, αλλά όχι μέσω Αμερικής. Δεν μπορεί η ίδια IP να είναι σε δύο μέρη ταυτόχρονα. 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ είναι λογικό να έχει διαφορετική δρομολόγηση, δεν περνάει από κύκλωμα της on αλλά από της oteglobe.
> ...


Τωρα την δίνει στα 70ms την 204.245.37.173 δες όμως το πρωι τι ping εδινε στις υποτιθεται εγγλεζικες που εμφανίζονται όμως σαν αμερικάνικες στο whois (67.16.141.137) και (204.245.37.173).
1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.16
  4     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.198
  5   119 ms    77 ms    77 ms  204.245.37.173
  6   233 ms   154 ms    77 ms  te6-4-10G.ar6.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.141.137]
  7    76 ms    76 ms   133 ms  ldn-b5-link.telia.net [213.248.91.37]
  8    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  ldn-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.252.205]
  9    77 ms    76 ms    76 ms  ldn-b3-link.telia.net [80.91.247.86]
 10    76 ms    76 ms    76 ms  213.155.157.48
Someonefromhell ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που λές αλλά δεν με καθυσηχάζουν οτι πράγματι δεν πρόκειται για αμερικάνικους σερβερς αφού δεν αποδυκνείεται.
Τελοσπαντων το έστειλα μύνημα στην ον και ειπαν οτι το κοιταζουν.Αν είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα πιστεύω θα το φτιάξουν.Δε συμφέρει άλλωστε κανεναν να γίνεται ετσι η δρομολογηση αν τελικά δεν προκειται fake αποτέλεσμα.Επειδή ειδα αυτους τους χρόνους ασχολήθηκα και έψαξα που ανήκει η κάθε ip αλλιώς δε θα έδινα σημασία.Και όλως τυχαίως αυτές οι 2 ip που οι χρόνοι χαλάνε εμφανίζονται στην Αμερική .Τι να πω να είναι τόσο σύμπτωση;

----------


## SfH

Να αποδείξει πλήρως κάποιος, εκτώς της ίδιας της gblx, που είναι ή που δεν είναι η συγκεκριμένη ip γεωγραφικά είναι δύσκολο. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι υποθέσεις. Πριν πω ότι μάλλον είναι Λονδίνο, το έψαξα λίγο σε διάφορους route-servers/LGs . Δεδομένου ότι το LG της telia στο Λονδίνο ( που έχει peering με τη gblx ) έχει <1ms με την συγκεκριμένη ip, υποθέτω ότι είναι αρκετά κοντά  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*







```
64 bytes from 204.245.37.173: icmp_seq=0 ttl=61 time=0.932 ms
64 bytes from 204.245.37.173: icmp_seq=1 ttl=61 time=0.981 ms
64 bytes from 204.245.37.173: icmp_seq=2 ttl=61 time=0.774 ms
64 bytes from 204.245.37.173: icmp_seq=3 ttl=61 time=0.900 ms
64 bytes from 204.245.37.173: icmp_seq=4 ttl=61 time=1.188 ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Δεν ξερω τι εγινε το μεσημερι και το απογευμα που ελειπα , αλλα τωρα τα πραγματα ειναι χαλια ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 26/5/2011 8:01:57 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    9 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms   [213.197.64.225]
 7   70 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   86 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   85 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   87 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   86 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   85 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   86 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 86ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 86ms
```

----------


## LefterisK

Aνεβασμενα οντως...


*Spoiler:*






```
Tracing route to k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  my.router [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.18
  4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    17 ms    17 ms    17 ms  213.197.64.225
  6    61 ms    67 ms    65 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]

  7   141 ms    77 ms    76 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]

  8    66 ms    66 ms    66 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    68 ms    68 ms    69 ms  217.17.20.193
 10    86 ms    84 ms    80 ms  217.17.20.6
 11    67 ms    66 ms    66 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    76 ms    69 ms    75 ms  178.20.10.23
```



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 90ms, Average = 76ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Τα ping ειναι στον χαμο ... Θελω να πιστευω πως δεν μπουκωσαμε ...

----------


## LefterisK

Νομιζω οτι θα ανεβαινουν οπως τωρα αλλα οχι οπως πριν μερικους μηνες που χτυπαγαμε πανω απο 100...

----------


## antonis556

> Νομιζω οτι θα ανεβαινουν οπως τωρα αλλα οχι οπως πριν μερικους μηνες που χτυπαγαμε πανω απο 100...


Και ετσι να ειναι online gaming δεν ευχαριστιεσαι ... Σημασια εχει να κανουν κατι απο την ΟΝ ωστε να μην εχουμε προβλημα ...

----------


## LefterisK

Αν καποιος ξερει κατι σχετικα με αναβαθμιση προς το εξωτερικο ή γενικα, ας μας πει...

----------


## antonis556

Δεν νομιζω πως η ΟΝ σχεδιαζει καποια αναβαθμιση , αλλα και να εχει τετοια σχεδια θα αργησουν πολυ δεδομενης και της οικονομικης καταστασης ...

----------


## gogos888

C:\>tracert www.k-play.de

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    17 ms    17 ms    16 ms  91.132.2.213
  4    28 ms    27 ms    27 ms  213.197.64.225
  5   113 ms   115 ms   114 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
  6   155 ms   141 ms   138 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  7   147 ms   135 ms   135 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
  8   138 ms   136 ms   134 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
  9   139 ms   138 ms   139 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 10   133 ms   135 ms   134 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 11   145 ms   144 ms   144 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Trace complete.

----------


## antonis556

Βιωνουμε ενα σιγουρο μπουκωμα ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 26/5/2011 10:30:18 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    8 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7  121 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8  139 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9  139 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  139 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11  139 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12  140 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13  139 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 139ms, Maximum = 139ms, Average = 139ms
```

Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει τωρα ....

----------


## LefterisK

Εμενα τωρα μου δινει αυτα. Για δες Αντωνη και σε σενα μηπως εφτιαξε?


```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 68ms, Maximum = 76ms, Average = 70ms
```

----------


## antonis556

Οχι , το ιδιο χαλι ::



```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping k-play.de

Γίνεται Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 bytes δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=138ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=136ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=134ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=130ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του δευτερ
ολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 130ms, Μέγιστο = 138ms, Μέσος όρος = 134ms
```

Edit: [ Αφησα και σχολιο στο πες μας τη γνωμη σου στο myon , μηπως , μηπως και γινει τιποτα ... ]

----------


## LefterisK

Μακαρι γιατι ειναι χαλια...
Μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ μας.

----------


## iakoboss7

το επιβεβαιώνω και εγω μιας και εκανε τοσο μπαμ το σουρσιμο που ακομα και το utube για ΠΡΩΤΗ φορα μετα απο μηνες πηγαινε ΧΑΛΙΑ ενω παντα πηγαινε σφαιρα (οπως παει και αυτη την στιγμη που ηρεμισε η κίνηση)

----------


## antonis556

Εχθες αφησα σχολιο στο πες τη γνωμη σου και σημερα το πρωι με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου λενε δεν βλεπουμε καποιο προβλημα στη γραμμη σας . Με ρωτανε αν το προβλημα ηταν μονο σε ενα server και τους λεω σε ολους και μου λενε δεν βλεπουμε καποιο προβλημα . Αυτο που μου ειπαν ειναι να το παρακολουθησω και αν συνεχιστει να τους ξαναπαρω τηλεφωνο .... Τι να πω ...

----------


## MANTHES

Go on  :Razz: 
Παντως δεν νομιζω να σου ειπαν καποιο ψεμα. Το προβλημα προφανως ειναι σε αυτους και οχι στην γραμμη σου

----------


## matelas

Πες τους να κοιτάξουν την διασύνδεση τους με το εξωτερικό τα βράδια και θα καταλάβουν.  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

:ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

κοιτά ρε γμτ, πληρώναμε για μισθωμένα κυκλώματα τόσο καιρό και δεν το είχαμε πάρει χαμπάρι  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Πεταμε , πεταμε ::


*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Σάββατο 28-05-2011 and time 11:15:04 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs)* * resolve in 26.2024 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,97 seconds - Line Capacity 1,70 MB/s, 14 Mbps - Upload speed:  450.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending



Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40On Telecoms  6.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40OTE  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  107 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  141.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  72.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  380.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  67.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LINX  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37NL-IX  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  97.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  95.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  77 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  65.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Cachefly  65.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  143 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  170.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Global Crossing US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Level 3 US  194.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Telia US  154.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Qwest US  179.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  205.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,15Verizon US  151.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  174 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  157 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Cogent Communications US  173 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric US  212.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12AboveNet US  210.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13XO Communications US  214 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Sprint Nextel US  155.25 ms  0 %  44 ms  D  UP  4,02Allstream US  141 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32TW Telecom US  200.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Telia Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  69.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  57.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  69 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  51 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  84.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Sprint Nextel France  96 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  45.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  87.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telstra Australia  400.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,32Optus Australia  374.75 ms  0 %  -40 ms  F  DOWN  3,81NTT Communicatons Japan  334.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,72IDC Japan  315 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,68Verizon Chech  98 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  297.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,79PCCW Hong Kong  364.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Pacnet Signapore  322 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,69Isnet South Africa  258.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,94Maxnet New Zealand  354 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,54Bell Canada  169.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  181.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Softlayer US  187 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21Dreamhost US  211 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Rackspace US  150.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Serverloft Germany  59.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  63 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hetzner Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9764.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  55.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  61 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  65.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37LB-Server Germany  67 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Jolt UK  58 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  56.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  53.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RDSNET Romania  71.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Dataplex Hungary  74.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36EA US  181.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Valve US  224.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Gameservers US  139.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1597.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11742.5 ms*  11  33  22  19  7  9Greek servers  380.5  34,59 msInternational servers  9764.75  139,50 msGameservers  1597.25  84,07 ms



*Total ping time is* *11742.5 ms* *114,00 ms**Packet loss 2,06 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 28-05-2011 and time 11:16:28-Total ping time in ms is 11742.5Τετάρτη 25-05-2011 and time 13:56:26-Total ping time in ms is 12410.25Τρίτη 24-05-2011 and time 15:36:09-Total ping time in ms is 12084Δευτέρα 23-05-2011 and time 12:37:58-Total ping time in ms is 12178Κυριακή 22-05-2011 and time 19:29:56-Total ping time in ms is 12040.75Πέμπτη 19-05-2011 and time 13:02:05-Total ping time in ms is 12060.75Τετάρτη 18-05-2011 and time 14:34:28-Total ping time in ms is 11837.5Δευτέρα 16-05-2011 and time 13:29:43-Total ping time in ms is 11821.75Πέμπτη 12-05-2011 and time 13:35:28-Total ping time in ms is 11957.5Παρασκευή 15-04-2011 and time 14:28:03-Total ping time in ms is 11791



Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 28-05-2011 and time 11:19:21Free Fr   1,48Mirrorservice   0,73Apple   1,82Nvidia   1,67Microsoft   1,73LeaseWeb   0,69ServerBoost   1,71ThinkBroadband   0,53Cachefly   1,70Ovh   1,38UoCrete   1,71Forthnet   1,82Otenet   1,79RootBSD   1,02



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  1,41 MB/s  11 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,55 MB/s  12 Mbps

----------


## tsioy

Off Topic


		Φαντάζομαι ότι οι μετρήσεις γίνονται με το qspeedtest.
Στον υπολογιστή μου, μόλις πάει να συνδεθεί με τους greek servers, βγάζει ότι "το στοιχείο qspeedtest.exe σταμάτησε νε λειτουργεί".
Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## iakoboss7

οχι, με αυτο γινονται http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...o=file&id=1922

----------


## tsioy

Κρίμα, μετά από τη πτώση ταχύτητας και την αδυναμία επίλυσης του θέματος εκ μέρους της On, θα αρχίσω να αναπολώ τον ΟΤΕ...

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.*Test date and time is Σάββατο 28-05-2011 and time 20:56:02 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows 7 Professional    - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.66* * resolve in 11.6539 ms - NIC Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller 100 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 5,42 seconds - Upload speed:  749.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  19.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  19.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  19.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  18.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  20.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39OTE  19.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  20.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  18.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  225.5 ms  0 %  28 ms  E  UP  3,87Verizon Hellas  154.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30Cyta Hellas  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  639.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  91.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  124 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,33ESPANIX  106.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  86 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  78.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Akamai  18.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  19 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40Yahoo US  155.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,30AT&T US  183.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Global Crossing US  180 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Level 3 US  206.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Telia US  174.5 ms  0 %  33 ms  D  UP  4,03Qwest US  187.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,21Tata Communications US  219.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,11Verizon US  163.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  188.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  169.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Cogent Communications US  183.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Hurricane Electric US  222.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,09AboveNet US  217.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,10XO Communications US  227.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  172.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,26Allstream US  158.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,32TW Telecom US  207.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15Deutche Telecom Germany  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Global Crossing Germany  100.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  108.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  104 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Savvis Germany  105.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34Cable&Wireless Germany  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34PCCW Germany  96.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  89 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  90.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  91.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  72.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  80.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  71 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,37GEANT Netherlands  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  99.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  87.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  55.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  412.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,24Optus Australia  372.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  UP  3,37NTT Communicatons Japan  346.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,61IDC Japan  338.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  F  UP  3,69Verizon Chech  110.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34ChinaNet China  312 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,73PCCW Hong Kong  381.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,42Pacnet Signapore  334.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,64Isnet South Africa  241.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Maxnet New Zealand  381.25 ms  0 %  57 ms  F  UP  2,82Bell Canada  183.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,23Leaseweb Netherlands  72 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36The Planet US  193.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Softlayer US  200 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,17Dreamhost US  223.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,10Rackspace US  166.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Serverloft Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Host-Europe Germany  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10671.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  106 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  90.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37GC-Server Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  13 ms  C  UP  4,34247CS Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  76.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  79.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,37Jolt UK  70.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Multiplay UK  68.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  90.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  70.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  84.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Dataplex Hungary  87.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  163.5 ms  25 %   -35 ms  D  UP  1,53Valve US  266 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,91Gameservers US  182.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Bigpoint Germany  104 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  1925.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13237 ms*  11  11  43  18  9  9Greek servers  639.75  58,16 msInternational servers  10671.5  152,45 msGameservers  1925.75  101,36 ms



*Total ping time is* *13237 ms* *128,51 ms**Packet loss 2,32 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 28




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Σάββατο 28-05-2011 and time 20:57:28Free Fr   0,00Mirrorservice   0,13Apple   1,30Nvidia   1,31Microsoft   1,24LeaseWeb   0,71ServerBoost   1,13ThinkBroadband   0,98Cachefly   1,16Ovh   0,74UoCrete   1,17Forthnet   1,30Otenet   1,30RootBSD   0,77



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,95 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,15 MB/s  9 Mbps

----------


## fanboysgotohell

Σχετικό/άσχετο. Απλά να ενημερώσω ότι προστέθηκε και νέο link με Seabone.

----------


## LefterisK

Σε τι βοηθαει αυτο?

----------


## gogos888

> Σε τι βοηθαει αυτο?


Χθες βράδυ καλά ήταν, ίσως να βοήθησε, τι να πω, η συνέχεια θα δείξει  :Lamer:

----------


## Seitman

Εγώ πάντως δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα διαφορετικό χθες βράδυ.

----------


## antonis556

Χθες το βραδυ επιασα συνολικα ms με το pingtest του nnn , 109ms ... Μα γιατι να βαλουν link seabone και οχι Invitel ?  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Νεες δρομολογησεις , ομορφα pings :

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Invitel Tavkozlesi Zrt.**Global Crossing Ltd.**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:43:09 - script ver 1.1 p download*Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition   - 2 Threads(3 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.66* * resolve in 1.9357 ms - NIC Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 0,89 seconds - Upload speed:  424.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





1930 20965 3549 41920 419203549 41920 41920





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  7 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Wind  6.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vivodi  6.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,40Forthnet  6.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,40OTE  5.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Netone  7.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,40NTUA@GRNET  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Vodafone  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Orange Business Hellas  106.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Verizon Hellas  137.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  375 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  78 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  UP  4,33LINX  60.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NL-IX  64.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37RIPN@MSK-IX  100.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  92.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  48.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38PANAP  66.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Akamai  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Cachefly  63.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  6 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Yahoo US  142.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32AT&T US  161.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  153 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Level 3 US  188.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,20Telia US  150.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Qwest US  176.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Tata Communications US  224.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Verizon US  146.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,32Savvis US  169.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27America Online Transit Data Network US  167.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Cogent Communications US  161.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Hurricane Electric US  206 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,15AboveNet US  195.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19XO Communications US  226.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,08Sprint Nextel US  154.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,31Allstream US  144.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,31TW Telecom US  190 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Deutche Telecom Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Global Crossing Germany  65.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,37Level 3 Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  111 ms  0 %  58 ms  C  UP  4,08Savvis Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  96.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35PCCW Germany  59 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  72.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet UK  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37British Telecom UK  57.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  69.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  B  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  68 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37AboveNet Netherlands  70 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  55 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38GEANT Netherlands  69.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Opentransit France  60.75 ms  25 %   -12 ms  B  DOWN  1,59Sprint Nextel France  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  45.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  96.5 ms  0 %  36 ms  C  UP  4,27Telstra Australia  359.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,51Optus Australia  477 ms  0 %  -77 ms  F  DOWN  3,68NTT Communicatons Japan  330.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,60IDC Japan  310.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Verizon Chech  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ChinaNet China  336.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,62PCCW Hong Kong  361 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Pacnet Signapore  321.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,69Isnet South Africa  276.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,86Maxnet New Zealand  357 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  156.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Leaseweb Netherlands  54.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38The Planet US  183 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Softlayer US  188 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,21Dreamhost US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  141 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33Serverloft Germany  59.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  60.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Hetzner Germany  61.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  66.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,37*Total ping time is*  9637 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Fastweb Italy  72.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  54.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  60.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  68.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37247CS Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  64 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  73.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  B  DOWN  4,38G-Portal Germany  64.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Jolt UK  57.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Multiplay UK  56 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38ServerFFS Netherlands  63.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  58.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37RDSNET Romania  75.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Dataplex Hungary  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  173.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Valve US  221 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,10Gameservers US  138 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Bigpoint Germany  58.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37*Total ping time is*  1588 ms     



*Total ping time is* *11600 ms*  11  40  15  21  5  9Greek servers  375  34,09 msInternational servers  9637  137,67 msGameservers  1588  83,58 ms



*Total ping time is* *11600 ms* *112,62 ms**Packet loss 2,32 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:43:09-Total ping time in ms is 11600Πέμπτη 02-06-2011 and time 16:08:32-Total ping time in ms is 11600.25Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 10:06:52-Total ping time in ms is 11719Τετάρτη 01-06-2011 and time 00:31:19-Total ping time in ms is 11384Τρίτη 31-05-2011 and time 22:55:29-Total ping time in ms is 11879.25Δευτέρα 30-05-2011 and time 08:06:41-Total ping time in ms is 11869.25Σάββατο 28-05-2011 and time 11:16:28-Total ping time in ms is 11742.5Τετάρτη 25-05-2011 and time 13:56:26-Total ping time in ms is 12410.25Τρίτη 24-05-2011 and time 15:36:09-Total ping time in ms is 12084Δευτέρα 23-05-2011 and time 12:37:58-Total ping time in ms is 12178

----------


## antonis556

Flying ::  :One thumb up: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 7/6/2011 1:09:42 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   36 ms  xe-0-3-0.info-p2.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]
 8   60 ms  ae0.info-p1.invitel.net [213.163.54.129]
 9   35 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]
10   46 ms  xe-8-2-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.245]
11   48 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
12   50 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
13   49 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
14   49 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
15   49 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 49ms, Maximum = 49ms, Average = 49ms
```

Edit: [ Ιακωβε , καλα δεν ειναι :: ?

*Spoiler:*






```
Target Name: www.adslgr.com
         IP: 173.45.101.34
  Date/Time: 7/6/2011 1:10:20 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.34]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   76 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  165 ms  po1-20G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.16.132.241]
 8  165 ms  po1-20G.ar3.CHI2.gblx.net [67.16.132.241]
 9  177 ms  enet.tengigabitethernet8-4.ar2.chi2.gblx.net [64.209.100.26]
10  177 ms  ten3-1.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.138]
11  177 ms  ba.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.186]
12  177 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Ping statistics for www.adslgr.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 177ms, Maximum = 177ms, Average = 177ms
```




 ]

----------


## iakoboss7

μονο καλα? ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ τα ping προς παντου  :One thumb up:

----------


## antonis556

> μονο καλα? ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ τα ping προς παντου


Τρελαααααααααααααα  :One thumb up:

----------


## LefterisK

Λιγο ψηλα ειναι...Καποιος αλλος να δω αν εχει διαφορά?



```
Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=113
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=113
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=113
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=113

Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 67ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 68ms
```

----------


## iakoboss7

τα ιδια ακριβως pings με σενα εχω προς αυτο τον προορισμό.  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Κατι παιζει ::



```
Target Name: www.jolt.co.uk
         IP: 84.234.17.86
  Date/Time: 8/6/2011 9:30:35 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.54]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.129]
 6   53 ms  gig4-0-4-gsr04.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.245]
 7  N/A      []
 8  N/A      []
 9   71 ms  linx-brocade1.netrino.co.uk [195.66.225.18]
10   68 ms  mer-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.138]
11   69 ms  hex-edge.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.149]
12   72 ms  bs1-core.netrino.co.uk [84.234.19.5]
13   69 ms  bruce.ferrago.net [84.234.17.86]

Ping statistics for www.jolt.co.uk
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 69ms
```

53ms απο την ΟΝ ?

----------


## thenetpoet

οι απο ουγγαρο-βουλγαρια διασυνδεσεις προς κεντρικη ευρωπη δεν εχουν προστασια. Αν κοπει η ινα γεια σας, γι' αυτο και δεν τις χρησιμοποιει κανενας ως κυριες συνδεσεις..

----------


## antonis556

Με την oteglobe τι γινεται ? Οπου και να κανω tracert τιποτα δεν περναει απο Oteglobe . Τι παιζει ?

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> οι απο ουγγαρο-βουλγαρια διασυνδεσεις προς κεντρικη ευρωπη δεν εχουν προστασια. Αν κοπει η ινα γεια σας, γι' αυτο και δεν τις χρησιμοποιει κανενας ως κυριες συνδεσεις..


Που κολλαει αυτο ?

----------


## treli@ris

> Με την oteglobe τι γινεται ? Οπου και να κανω tracert τιποτα δεν περναει απο Oteglobe . Τι παιζει ?


Προτιμησε να σου δωσει 4 χρονια δωρεαν παρα να πληρωσει την Oteglobe  :ROFL:

----------


## Seitman

:ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## LefterisK

:Respekt:  :Clap:  :ROFL:

----------


## thenetpoet

> Προτιμησε να σου δωσει 4 χρονια δωρεαν παρα να πληρωσει την Oteglobe


πολυ καλο δικτυο η globe αλλα πανα-πανα-πανακριβη..
δεν ριχνει τις τιμες της στα επιπεδα του ανταγωνισμου λογω ΟΤΕ

----------


## Z€r0

> Προτιμησε να σου δωσει 4 χρονια δωρεαν παρα να πληρωσει την Oteglobe


Ε θα επανέλθει μόλις την πληρώσουν! :Wink: Οι γερμανοί δεν θέλουν βερεσέ! :Laughing:

----------


## thenetpoet

> Με την oteglobe τι γινεται ? Οπου και να κανω tracert τιποτα δεν περναει απο Oteglobe . Τι παιζει ?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Που κολλαει αυτο ?


κολλαει στην ερωτηση γιατι εβαλαν seabone και οχι καποιον απο βορεια..

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Με την oteglobe τι γινεται ? Οπου και να κανω tracert τιποτα δεν περναει απο Oteglobe . Τι παιζει ?


Από χτες τέλος η Oteglobe (μέχρι νεωτέρας). Τα links έχουν αντικατασταθεί ήδη.

----------


## antonis556

> Από χτες τέλος η Oteglobe (μέχρι νεωτέρας). Τα links έχουν αντικατασταθεί ήδη.


Πλακα κανεις .... Δηλαδη πανε τα links της Oteglobe ?

Edit: [ Θα ξαναμπουν ή οχι ? ]

----------


## treli@ris

χαχα, παλι μεσα επεσα  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Χτύπησες????  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Σε μια κομμενη ινα της OG  :Razz:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Πλακα κανεις .... Δηλαδη πανε τα links της Oteglobe ?
> 
> Edit: [ Θα ξαναμπουν ή οχι ? ]


Η απόφαση αυτή είναι καθαρά οικονομικής φύσεως. Δυστυχώς για κάποιους που χαζοχαίρονται η εταιρεία δεν έχει σκοπό να κλείσει, οπότε πρέπει να προστατεύσει τα έξοδα της εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης. Άλλωστε όποιος ξέρει 5 πράγματα, γνωρίζει ότι και άλλες εταιρείες του χώρου πρόσφατα αποχώρησαν από OTEGlobe.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν μειώθηκε η χωρητικότητα προς εξωτερικό, απλά αντικαταστάθηκαν τα links.

----------


## Z€r0

Παιδιά εννημερώτικά σε μένα τα ping times αυξήθηκαν κατά +30ms περίπου γενικότερα!Χειρότερα και από Forthnet που είμουν σε Interleaved! :Thumb down:

----------


## gogos888

Σήμερα είναι κοντά στα 120ms με Γερμανία, τι γίνεται; Μιά πάνω, μιά κάτω... :Blink:

----------


## LefterisK

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν μειώθηκε η χωρητικότητα προς εξωτερικό, απλά αντικαταστάθηκαν τα links.


Για δες λιγο...



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 106ms, Maximum = 112ms, Average = 109ms

Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=121ms TTL=113
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=113
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=113
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=113
Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 120ms, Maximum = 128ms, Average = 122ms
```

----------


## Z€r0

> Για δες λιγο...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=109ms TTL=52
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=52
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=112ms TTL=52
> ...


Πάει τρελάθηκε η ΟΝ, παίζουν με τα καλώδια!Σε εμένα αυτήν την ώρα k-play.de Average = 97 και από jolt.co.uk Average=114! :Blink: Και είμαι σε Interleaved!Καλά εντάξει πάνε τα OTEGlobe αλλά τουλάχιστον μία σταθερότητα.Τρελά σκαπανευάσματα!

----------


## iakoboss7

k-play.de = 60ms  multiplay.co.uk=74ms  jolt.co.uk=77ms    :Sad:

----------


## Z€r0

> k-play.de = 60ms  multiplay.co.uk=74ms  jolt.co.uk=77ms


Τουλάχιστον τα pings αυτά συγκριτικά με εμένα δικαιολογουν το fastpath και συγκριτικά με τον Λευτέρη μάλλον κάπου εκεί θα παίζουν από εδώ και στο εξής. :Sad: Αλλά τόσα σκαπανευάσματα είναι περίεργα εάν σκεφτήτε πόσα κέντρα είχαν έργα-αναβαθμίσεις(ή υποβαθμίσεις) 2 φορές μέσα σε μία βδομάδα, κάτι δεν πάει καλά για την ώρα τουλάχιστον. :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: Z€r0 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Από χτες τέλος η Oteglobe (μέχρι νεωτέρας). Τα links έχουν αντικατασταθεί ήδη.


Ξέρουμε εάν όλα πήγαν σε Seabone ή εάν μπήκε και κανένα Tiscali ή Invitel; :Thinking: Γιατί από εδώ: http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On μόνο σκαπανευάσματα στα Seabone που δεν άλλαξαν βλέπω. :What..?:

----------


## antonis556

Τα link της Oteglobe αντικατασταθηκαν με seabone και invitel .

----------


## al0000

Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με Ευρώπη;

Έχω 90ms ping τέτοιες ώρες (μεσημέρι) όταν άλλες ώρες έχω 50-60

Θέλω να δω αν είναι θέμα τοπικού του DSLAM ή γενικότερο της ON.

----------


## nikolas17

> Τα link της Oteglobe αντικατασταθηκαν με seabone και invitel .


Μεγάλο foul..

Δε ξέρω και τις τιμές τους βέβαια.. Αν ζητάει η OG τα 2πλά απ την seabone λογικό ακούγεται.

Η ΟΝ δεν είναι και στα φόρτε της οικονομικά..

Και τέλος πάντων δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα:




> 7    82 ms    58 ms    59 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
>   8    76 ms    75 ms    76 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
>   9    78 ms    76 ms    77 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
>  10    78 ms    78 ms    78 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
>  11    78 ms    79 ms    78 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
>  12    79 ms    79 ms    79 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
>  13    79 ms    81 ms    80 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]
> 
> Trace complete.

----------


## thenetpoet

> Μεγάλο foul..
> Δε ξέρω και τις τιμές τους βέβαια.. Αν ζητάει η OG τα 2πλά απ την seabone λογικό ακούγεται.


Δεν ζηταει τα διπλα, τα τριπλα και παραπανω ζηταει...
οπως λενε και αλλοι φιλοι, δεν γινεται σε οικονομικα δυσκολες εποχες να διατηρηθεις και να πουλας οσο το δυνατον φθηνοτερα οταν το κοστος σου ειναι στον θεο..αρα με καποιο τροπο ριχνεις το κοστος και συνηθως και λιγο την ποιότητα, στην προκειμενη το latency...

τωρα αν απο τα οποια ms το ανεβασμα στα 90-100ms σου καταστρεφει το online game, δεν το γνωριζω γιατι δεν ειμαι του συγκεκριμενου αθληματος.
απο wind που εχει seabone εδω και αρκετους μηνες, το k-play για παραδειγμα ειναι 65-75ms με fastpath..

----------


## antonis556

> Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με Ευρώπη;
> 
> Έχω 90ms ping τέτοιες ώρες (μεσημέρι) όταν άλλες ώρες έχω 50-60
> 
> Θέλω να δω αν είναι θέμα τοπικού του DSLAM ή γενικότερο της ON.


Δωσε IP's να σου πω ...

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μεγάλο foul..
> 
> 
> Και τέλος πάντων δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα:


Καλα ειναι ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 10/6/2011 4:41:07 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   17 ms   [213.197.64.225]
 7   40 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   58 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   59 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   60 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   60 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   62 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   61 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 61ms, Average = 61ms
```

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

```
[root@Plugbox ~]# traceroute www.k-play.de
traceroute to www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1)  0.638 ms  0.489 ms  0.412 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.78 (91.132.2.78)  48.907 ms  19.123 ms  18.904 ms
 4  91.132.2.127 (91.132.2.127)  18.740 ms  19.933 ms  19.396 ms
 5  213.197.64.225 (213.197.64.225)  31.345 ms  30.394 ms  29.541 ms
 6  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net (213.163.54.209)  52.959 ms  67.438 ms  53.589 ms
 7  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net (213.163.52.242)  70.986 ms  70.380 ms  70.129 ms
 8  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  71.774 ms  155.596 ms  72.148 ms
 9  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.193)  72.202 ms  73.439 ms  72.562 ms
10  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.6)  74.178 ms  73.361 ms  73.343 ms
11  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net (79.171.176.158)  74.509 ms  73.538 ms  74.160 ms
12  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23)  74.126 ms  74.280 ms  73.634 ms
```



```
[root@Plugbox ~]# traceroute jolt.co.uk
traceroute to jolt.co.uk (84.234.17.86), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1)  0.647 ms  0.568 ms  0.425 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.94 (91.132.2.94)  18.906 ms  18.622 ms  18.671 ms
 4  91.132.2.198 (91.132.2.198)  19.237 ms  18.920 ms  18.629 ms
 5  204.245.37.173 (204.245.37.173)  87.290 ms  88.172 ms  91.162 ms
 6  tenge7-4-10G.ar6.LON3.gblx.net (67.16.144.249)  88.167 ms  88.074 ms  87.639 ms
 7  ldn-b5-link.telia.net (213.248.91.37)  88.706 ms  87.892 ms  88.207 ms
 8  ldn-bb2-link.telia.net (80.91.247.93)  91.134 ms ldn-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.252.205)  88.157 ms ldn-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.246.144)  88.847 ms
 9  ldn-b4-link.telia.net (80.91.249.78)  91.072 ms  88.617 ms  87.929 ms
10  netrinouk-ic-141473-ldn-b4.c.telia.net (213.248.98.134)  90.149 ms  91.837 ms  89.160 ms
11  hex-edge.netrino.co.uk (84.234.19.146)  90.657 ms  88.563 ms  90.861 ms
12  bs1-core.netrino.co.uk (84.234.19.5)  89.433 ms  90.758 ms  92.598 ms
13  bruce.ferrago.net (84.234.17.86)  91.852 ms  91.324 ms  91.353 ms
```

----------


## Z€r0

Πάντως και για τους gamers δεν πιστεύω ότι οι ενναλακτικές σε fast είναι καλύτερες, λογικά εάν στρώσουν οι καινούριες διασυνδέσεις τα pings ίσως να είναι και μόλις 10ms παραπάνω απ'τα OG. :Thinking:

----------


## LefterisK

Τωρα που βγηκαμε απο OG ποιος αλλος παροχος εχει OG εκτος του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## antonis556

> Τωρα που βγηκαμε απο OG ποιος αλλος παροχος εχει OG εκτος του ΟΤΕ?


Απο ελληνικους , κανενας νομιζω ....

----------


## Z€r0

> Απο ελληνικους , κανενας νομιζω ....


Σωστά αλλά και να βρείς κανέναν σε λίγο και αυτός θα αφήσει τα Oteglobe. :Wink: Πάντως και σε ΟΤΕ μερικοί έχουν άλλα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων και ανεβάζουν πολύ το SNR σε fast path αλλά φαντάζομαι σας ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τα pings παρά ο συχρονισμός. :Wink:

----------


## LefterisK

> Σωστά αλλά και να βρείς κανέναν σε λίγο και αυτός θα αφήσει τα Oteglobe.Πάντως και σε ΟΤΕ μερικοί έχουν άλλα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων και ανεβάζουν πολύ το SNR σε fast path αλλά φαντάζομαι σας ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τα pings παρά ο συχρονισμός.


Με το κατάλληλο ρούτερ αλλάζουμε το SNR εμείς οπότε αυτό δε μας απασχολεί τόσο...




> Απο ελληνικους , κανενας νομιζω ....


Αντώνη δε ξέρω, απογοητεύτηκα και σπάστηκα  :Thumb down: 
Ένας λόγος που ήρθα ήταν αυτός, γιατί η ΟΝ είχε σχεδόν τα ίδια pings με ΟΤΕ και καλές τιμές...
Έχω αρχίσει να το σκέφτομαι πάλι...για ΟΤΕ...

----------


## al0000

> Δωσε IP's να σου πω ...


www.evoswitch.com

PING www.evoswitch.com (85.17.8.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=84.138 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=84.289 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=84.406 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=84.611 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=83.770 ms

πριν 2 βδομάδες είχα 55

----------


## antonis556

Καλα ειναι ::



```
Target Name: www.evoswitch.com
         IP: 85.17.8.33
  Date/Time: 11/6/2011 6:52:40 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.60]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   74 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   81 ms  po4.ar6.AMS2.gblx.net [67.16.132.122]
 8   73 ms  [204.245.38.170]
 9   74 ms  te5-4.sr1.sbp.leaseweb.net [62.212.80.45]
10   73 ms  www.evoswitch.com [85.17.8.33]

Ping statistics for www.evoswitch.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 73ms
```

Πριν 2 βδομαδες φιλε μου ειχα OTEglobe , τωρα OG γιοκ  :ROFL:

----------


## al0000

Είχες OTEglobe?
Εννοείς ότι η ON είχε γραμμές από OTEglobe και τώρα δεν έχει;

----------


## treli@ris

> Καλα ειναι ::Πριν 2 βδομαδες φιλε μου ειχα OTEglobe , τωρα OG γιοκ


Υπολειπεσαι ~20ms. Καλα ειναι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## al0000

ΟΚ μόλις διάβασα το thread...

Κρίμα. 75ms με Ευρώπη είναι πολλά.

----------


## antonis556

Μαυρο χαλι ....



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 12/6/2011 5:45:03 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4   33 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   50 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   70 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   93 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   95 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   86 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   64 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   90 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   97 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 97ms, Maximum = 97ms, Average = 97ms
```

Και μετα σου λενε το δικτυο θα ειναι μια χαρα ....  :Thumb down:

----------


## MANTHES

Εσυ εισαι πλεον τζαμπατζης οποτε μη μιλας  :Razz:

----------


## iakoboss7

εμενα παντως 60ms μου βγαζει ακομα και τωρα με k-play.de

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Ενώ κάνω seed:



```
[root@Plugbox ~]# traceroute k-play.de
traceroute to k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1)  0.669 ms  0.483 ms  0.432 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.78 (91.132.2.78)  39.862 ms  18.353 ms  18.646 ms
 4  91.132.2.127 (91.132.2.127)  19.248 ms  49.758 ms  55.393 ms
 5  213.197.64.225 (213.197.64.225)  30.749 ms  52.819 ms  29.507 ms
 6  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net (213.163.54.209)  54.217 ms  53.808 ms  90.441 ms
 7  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net (213.163.52.242)  144.816 ms  90.399 ms  94.054 ms
 8  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  71.204 ms  157.054 ms  72.398 ms
 9  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.193)  107.931 ms  89.578 ms  85.682 ms
10  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.6)  141.192 ms  83.190 ms  76.785 ms
11  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net (79.171.176.158)  84.067 ms  84.913 ms  79.800 ms
12  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23)  74.168 ms  178.264 ms  74.854 ms
```

----------


## Z€r0

> Μαυρο χαλι ....
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Target Name: www.k-play.de
>          IP: 178.20.10.23
>   Date/Time: 12/6/2011 5:45:03 ìì
> 
> ...


Βρε Αντώνης το έβαλες σε Interleaved;Εμένα σε Interleaved και έχει 98ms average τώρα σε fastpath πριν 5 λεπτά για δοκιμή 69ms. :What..?: 

........Auto merged post: Z€r0 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εμενα παντως 60ms μου βγαζει ακομα και τωρα με k-play.de


Καλά φαινόμενα "forthnet" βλέπω κάθε DSLAM και διαφορετικά pings και τρελά σκαπανευάσματα μέσα στην μέρα ιδίως τα ΣΚ! :Thumb down: 

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι τα pings από Αγγλία είναι πλέον χειρότερα από Γερμανία σε σχέση με την OG εποχή! :Wink: 

Off Topic


		Δύσκολος καιρός για online games.

----------


## antonis556

^^ Δεν ημουν σε interleaved , αλλα σε fast ... Να πω πως ακομα και τωρα ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο ψηλα ...

----------


## iakoboss7

τωρα κοιταξα και παλι 60 εχω  :Razz:  το προβλημα μαλλον ειναι αλλου σε σενα αντωνη (μαλλον σε πειραζουν για να φυγεις και να γλειτωσουν τα 4 χρονακια  :Razz: )

----------


## antonis556

*Spoiler:*




			Αυτο αρχιζω να πιστευω και εγω  :ROFL: 




Μαλλον κατι εκανε η αδερφη μου με το ασυρματο εχθες , για αυτο ειχα μεγαλους χρονους ....
Παντως για του λογου το αληθες οι προορισμοι που εχουν καταρακωθει παρα πολυ ειναι :: Ολλανδια , Κροατια , Αγγλια ...

----------


## prodromosfan

παίδες σχεδον καθημερινα απο συνηθεια ριχνω και ενα multiping test 
στη συνδεση μου, 
τα αποτελεσματα μπορειτε να τα βλεπετε στο νημα.

ειμαι dslam παγκρατιου και το μοντεμ κλειδωνει 16/1 σε fastpath και snr 7.

----------


## iakoboss7

απο οτι βλεπω εσυ παρολο που εισαι σε fastpath ειχες (με τα oteglobe) χρονους που ο αντωνης ΘΑ τους ειχε ΑΝ ειχε interleaved. μηπως εισαι λιγο μπουκωμενος?

----------


## prodromosfan

μπορεί, 
μπορεί ομως να ειναι και λογω ασυρματου.

----------


## iakoboss7

ναι μαλλον το wifi φταιει! μπορεις να κανεις ενα tracert προς www.k-play.de πχ να δουμε τους χρονους σου αναλυτικα?

----------


## prodromosfan

```
  1     3 ms     2 ms     1 ms  fritz.box 
  2     *        *        *     „¥¤«Άγ΅ «¦ ®¨¦¤ ΅ζ ζ¨ ¦ « ε«©.
  3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.122 
  4     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.168 
  5     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.127 
  6    50 ms    57 ms    53 ms  213.197.64.225 
  7    60 ms    55 ms    51 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209] 
  8    69 ms    67 ms   116 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242] 
  9    98 ms   103 ms    90 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214] 
 10    88 ms    97 ms    99 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193] 
 11    91 ms    93 ms    90 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6] 
 12    85 ms    85 ms    77 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158] 
 13    73 ms    74 ms    72 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]
```

----------


## iakoboss7

εχω κανει ping 5 φορες και μου εβγαλε απο 63 μεχρι και 78... τι να σου πω τωρα  :Razz: 

1)εχει κινηση σημερα το δυκτιο γιατι ειναι τσιμπιμενα
2) το wifi σου δεν χανει και πολυ παντως. 1-3 ms μονο.

----------


## prodromosfan

> εχω κανει ping 5 φορες και μου εβγαλε απο 63 μεχρι και 78... τι να σου πω τωρα 
> 
> 1)εχει κινηση σημερα το δυκτιο γιατι ειναι τσιμπιμενα
> 2) το wifi σου δεν χανει και πολυ παντως. 1-3 ms μονο.


ναι σε συνεχομενο tracert εχει διακυμανση.
παλι καλα που δεν παιζω παιχνιδια παντως και τα ping δεν με ενδιαφερουν.
απλά το εγραψα για να παιρνετε και μια διαφορετικη αποψη του δικτυου.

επισης το wifi επηρεαζει σε total ping time περιπου +10%

----------


## antonis556

Χαλια ::  :Thumb down: 



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 13/6/2011 10:40:20 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   56 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   77 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8  106 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   95 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10  106 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   86 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12  108 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   95 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 95ms, Maximum = 95ms, Average = 95ms
```

Μαλλον θελουν κραξιμο παλι

----------


## LefterisK

> Χαλια   Μαλλον θελουν κραξιμο παλι


Ακομα και να τους κραξεις φιλε Αντωνη δε θα καταφερεις τιποτα...
Οπως ειπε και o fanboysgotohell η OG ειναι πανακριβη και η ΟΝ (και οχι μονο)
προστατευει τα οικονομικα της οποτε δε νομιζω να γυρισει πισω, τουλαχιστον συντομα...Οποτε ο ΟΤΕ ειναι τωρα πια οντως μονοδρομος για καλα pings.  :Sad: 
Eσυ βεβαια εχεις 4 χρονια δωρο οποτε δε χρειαζεται να παραπονιεσαι...  :Razz:

----------


## Z€r0

Πάντως ενημερωτικά τα pings μου είναι χειρότερα απ'την Forthnet όταν δεν είχε πρόβλημα η Forthnet αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχουν τα σκαπανευάσματα της Forthnet που μπορεί μέσα σε μία ώρα να παίζαν +/-400ms!

To ότι στην ΟΝ τα σκαπανευάσματα είναι +/- 10 με 15ms καλό είναι και μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι ακόμα στην αρχή.

Και δυστηχώς πλέον ότι και να τους πείς δεν υπέγραψες συμβόλαιο για pings.Εάν πας σε άλλον εναλλακτικό άντε να δεις 10ms πιο κάτω οπότε ασύμφορο, μένει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ που δεν ξέρω εάν τελικά είναι σίγουρη λύση.

Σε λίγο τα OteGlobe δεν θα συμφέρουν ούτε τον ΟΤΕ!Καλά να παίζει λίγο μόνος του μήπως τραβήξει online gamers αλλά στην τελική χαμένος δεν βγαίνει να χάνει τόσους "πελάτες";Μήπως να ρίξει λίγο τις απαιτήσεις του; :Thinking:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Δεν μπορεί γιατί δεν τον αφήνουν οι άλλοι μέσω της ΕΕΕΤ :Wink: 
Όποτε έχει πάει να ρίξει τις τιμές γκρινιάζουν για μονοπωλιακές τακτικές...

----------


## prodromosfan

καλά μη νομίζεις οτι και ο ΟΤΕ θελει να κατεβασει τις τιμές.
Όλοι να τις ανεβασουν θέλουν. 
Τα πακέτα που βγαζει και του κοβουν ειναι ολοκληρωμενα και βγαινουν ελαχιστα πιο ακριβα πανω απο τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Z€r0

Off Topic





> Δεν μπορεί γιατί δεν τον αφήνουν οι άλλοι μέσω της ΕΕΕΤ
> Όποτε έχει πάει να ρίξει τις τιμές γκρινιάζουν για μονοπωλιακές τακτικές...


Σωστός, όλο την ξεχνάω την ΕΕΤΤ, παλιότερα υπήρξε σωστή με τον ΟΤΕ βέβαια.

Τώρα ότι καλό πάει να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ (βλέπε VDSL) τον μπλοκάρει η ΕΕΤΤ και οι άλλοι, μπορεί και να έχουν δίκιο αλλά μάλλον μερικοί ενναλακτικοί το έχουν δει ΟΤΕ στην θέση του παλιού ΟΤΕ τώρα τελευταία και έχουμε μείνει στάσιμοι στα ίδια.Τι να πείς;Έχουμε και σημαντικότερα προβλήματα.
	


........Auto merged post: Z€r0 πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



Off Topic





> Τα πακέτα που βγαζει και του κοβουν ειναι ολοκληρωμενα και βγαινουν ελαχιστα πιο ακριβα πανω απο τον ανταγωνισμό.


Εγώ τον ΟΤΕ δεν τον καταλαβαίνω προσφέρει ή 2 Mbps ή 24 σε Conn-X+Τηλεφωνία με μόνο τέσσερα ευρώ διαφορά.Π.χ. το πακέτο με 45,50€ το μήνα με απεριόριστα σταθερα-60' κινητα και 24άρα έχει και την αναγνώριση μέσα;Η' πρέπει να δίνεις +1,20€ το μήνα για αναγνώριση. :What..?: 'Οπως και να έχει μία ενδιάμεση λύση δεν έχει ή 2 ή 24!(πάλι καλά βέβαια για αυτούς που δεν πιάνουν ούτε 2!)

Άλλο που με έκανε να μελετήσω λογιστικά όσο είμουν στον ΟΤΕ ήταν οι λογαριασμοί του!Μέχρι τέλη 2007 ή αρχές 2008 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς που είχα τηλέφωνο με πάγια και connx 4άρα ήταν σαν τα έναντι και τα εκκαθαριστικά της ΔΕΗ!Μου είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα!Οι λογαριασμοί ήταν ανσανσέρ!Τώρα έχουν γίνει πιο ξεκάθαροι; :What..?: 

Έτσι απλά ρωτάω πάντως νομίζω ότι σε σχέση με τους ενναλακτικούς είναι κοντά 15 ευρώ ακριβότερος εάν κάποιος θέλει π.χ. στο πρόγραμμα που προανέφερα και δωρεάν κλήσεις σε δημοφιλής προορισμούς του εξωτερικού! :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Κοιταχτε να δειτε ... Ακομα και τωρα που δεν εχουμε OTEglobe μπορει να pings να μην ειναι οπως ηταν , αλλα ειναι καλα ... Δηλαδη , το ευχαριστιεσαι το game . Το θεμα ειναι ομως , πως αν τα απογευματα τα ping πανε 90-120 τοτε δεν ειμαστε καλα . Δεν με πειραξε τοσο που εφυγε η OTEglobe , αλλα που δεν προνοησαν για τη σταθεροτητα του δικτυου ... Ο fanboy ειπε πως τα link αντικατασταθηκαν , αλλα δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο , διοτι αν ειχε γινει δεν θα ειχαμε κανενα απολυτως προβλημα ...

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Μπορεί να υπό-καταστάθηκαν, όχι να αντί-καταστάθηκαν :Wink:

----------


## Z€r0

Τελικά οι διασυνδέσεις με το εξωτερικό παρά την αλλαγή τους με κυκλώματα Invitel και Seabone ξέρουμε εάν έμεινε η ίδια η χωριτητκότητα τους; :What..?: 

Πάντως εδώ φαίνεται ότι και κάποια απ'τα Seabone δεν έχουν κίνηση.Μήπως τα άλλαξε όλα τελικά η ΟΝ και πήγε σε Invitel μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας μειώνοντας τα Seabone;Η' μείωσε και την χωριτηκότητα της; :Thinking:

----------


## al0000

Αχ αχ γιατί μας τα κάνει αυτά η ON...

PING www.evoswitch.com (85.17.8.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=88.051 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=87.919 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=87.457 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=87.194 ms

Που είναι τα 50ρια που είχαμε?!?!?

----------


## antonis556

Εδω καλα ειναι ::



```
Target Name: www.evoswitch.com
         IP: 85.17.8.33
  Date/Time: 17/6/2011 6:55:59 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.60]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   78 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   85 ms  po6.ar6.AMS2.gblx.net [67.16.144.202]
 8   83 ms  [204.245.38.170]
 9   92 ms  te5-4.sr1.sbp.leaseweb.net [62.212.80.45]
10   75 ms  www.evoswitch.com [85.17.8.33]

Ping statistics for www.evoswitch.com
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 75ms, Maximum = 75ms, Average = 75ms
```

----------


## Z€r0

Εδώ www.evoswitch.com σε Interleaved Αverage=145ms, FastPath(?) Average=98ms! :Thumb down: 

Μου φαίνεται οι διασυνδέσεις της ΟΝ βαράνε.... :Laughing: 

Είναι με την ώρα τους και με το DSLAM τους πλέον! :Whistle:

----------


## socratis10

σερνομαι λιγο στο downloading τωρα,εσεις?απο 1,7 mbit κατεβαζω με 600.Fileserve παντα.Πριν δεν μου φορτωνε ουτε βιντεακια.

----------


## prodromosfan

φταιει το  fileserve και εδω τα ιδια :Wink:

----------


## Hijacker

Τις τελευταίες βδομάδες στο Quake Live πιάνω πια κάπου στα 80-85 ms. Παίζω μόνο σε γερμανικούς σέρβερ. Ωστόσο πριν 5 μέρες κατά τις 4-5 τα ξημερώματα το ping μου έπεσε στα παλιά καλα θεϊκά 65-67άρια του για μια ώρα και μετά ξαναγύρισε στα 85. Είμαστε σίγουροι οτι κάτι έχει αλλάξει η μήπως μας βάλανε κανένα cap-άκι και μας σερβίρουνε δικαιολογίες;

----------


## antonis556

Τι μαυρα χαλια ειναι αυτα πρωι-πρωι ? ::



```
Target Name: www.invitel.hu
         IP: 213.253.219.184
  Date/Time: 29/6/2011 10:42:30 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.20]
 4    5 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   89 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  104 ms  po5.ar2.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.133.234]
 8  121 ms  INVITEL-INTERNATIONAL-HUNGARY-KFT.Port-c2.401.ar2.FRA4.gblx.net [67.17.157.250]
 9  121 ms  xe-0-2-0.bix-p2.invitel.net [213.163.54.158]
10  122 ms  ae1.info-p1.invitel.net [213.163.54.141]
11  122 ms  ten3-4.info-pe2.invitel.net [213.163.54.214]
12  122 ms  [213.163.55.98]
13  121 ms  [82.141.185.166]
14  122 ms  www.invitel.hu [213.253.219.184]

Ping statistics for www.invitel.hu
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 122ms, Maximum = 122ms, Average = 122ms
```



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 29/6/2011 10:42:44 ðì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    5 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6   89 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7   89 ms  so1-1-2-2488M.scr2.LON3.gblx.net [67.17.66.29]
 8  106 ms  ae4.scr4.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.146.14]
 9  115 ms  lag2.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [67.16.145.242]
10  104 ms  plusline.ethernet14-1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [64.214.147.250]
11  116 ms  [213.83.39.30]
12  187 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
13  105 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
14  107 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
15  106 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 106ms, Maximum = 106ms, Average = 106ms
```

Edit: [ Δεν πιστευω να μας εβγαλαν την invitel ... Το λεω διοτι στην αρχη την βλεπαμε με 30ms ... ]

----------


## antonis556

Μα τι χαλια ειναι αυτα , τι γινεται να πουμε απο το πρωι ? ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 29/6/2011 13:36:54

 1    2 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3   13 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    7 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6  204 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  206 ms  so1-1-2-2488M.scr2.LON3.gblx.net [67.17.66.29]
 8  221 ms  ae1.scr3.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.145.230]
 9  232 ms  lag1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [67.16.145.238]
10  222 ms  plusline.ethernet14-1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [64.214.147.250]
11  217 ms  [213.83.39.30]
12  213 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
13  220 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
14  214 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
15   *       [-]
16   *       [-]
17  221 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 221ms, Maximum = 221ms, Average = 221ms
```

Ο χριστος και η παναγια δηλαδη ... Βρισιδια μου φαινεται θελουν , οχι απλως κραξιμο ...

----------


## socratis10

και εχθες αργα το βραδυ ειχε προβλημα[λογικα μεχρικ αι σημερα ]
272 ms αυτη την στιγμη σε fast path

----------


## al0000

PING www.evoswitch.com (85.17.8.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=212.869 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=141.407 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=203.181 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=211.696 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=204.445 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=5 ttl=52 time=139.767 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=6 ttl=52 time=213.986 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=7 ttl=52 time=203.211 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=8 ttl=52 time=198.422 ms

Χάλι μαύρο. πρέπει να έχει πέσει κάποια γραμμή τους..;

----------


## antonis556

O invitel εξακολουθει να ειναι down 

Ετσι για να γουσταρουμε ::



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 29/6/2011 16:37:42

 1    2 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2   *       [-]
 3    6 ms  [91.132.2.124]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.170]
 5    6 ms  [91.132.2.198]
 6  260 ms  [204.245.37.173]
 7  260 ms  so1-1-2-2488M.scr2.LON3.gblx.net [67.17.66.29]
 8  277 ms  ae1.scr4.FRA4.gblx.net [67.16.145.234]
 9  278 ms  lag1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [67.16.145.238]
10  275 ms  plusline.ethernet14-1.ar4.fra4.gblx.net [64.214.147.250]
11  272 ms  [213.83.39.30]
12  271 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
13  276 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
14  272 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
15  274 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 274ms, Maximum = 274ms, Average = 274ms
```

----------


## al0000

> O invitel εξακολουθει να ειναι down


Invitel...?

----------


## iakoboss7

ειναι down προς το παρων και η gblx2 εχει χτυπησει κοκκινο μεχρι αηδιας! ολα πανε αργαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα  :Evil:  :Mad:

----------


## antonis556

Θελω να πιστευω πως δεν εκανα καμια @@ .... Μακαρι να ηταν κατι που απλα ετυχε . Τα πραγματα καπως εφτιαξαν , αλλα εξακολουθουν να ειναι χαλια ....



```
Target Name: www.k-play.de
         IP: 178.20.10.23
  Date/Time: 29/6/2011 7:44:16 ìì

 1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
 2  N/A      []
 3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
 4    6 ms  [91.132.2.168]
 5   32 ms  [91.132.2.127]
 6   29 ms  [213.197.64.225]
 7   63 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]
 8   79 ms  xe-0-0-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
 9   80 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
10   77 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
11   89 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
12   78 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
13   87 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Ping statistics for www.k-play.de
Packets: Sent = 1, Received = 1, Lost = 0 (0,0%)
Round Trip Times: Minimum = 87ms, Maximum = 87ms, Average = 87ms
```

Edit: [ Μια φτιαχνουν , μια χαλανε ... ]

Μηπως ειναι καιρος για καμια αναβαθμιση ?

----------


## LefterisK

Σε μενα λιγο πολυ παντα ετσι ειναι:



```
Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=52
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 62ms, Average = 61ms
```



```
Pinging jolt.co.uk [84.234.17.86] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=117
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117
Reply from 84.234.17.86: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=117

Ping statistics for 84.234.17.86:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 93ms, Average = 92ms
```

----------


## nikolas17

Δε θα έλεγα ότι βλέπω αυτό το πρόβλημα.  :Thinking:

----------


## al0000

Γύρισα τη γραμμή μου σε fastpath και είναι κάπως καλύτερα (είχα 2mbit upload αλλα τελικά δεν άξιζε).

PING www.leaseweb.com (83.149.80.111): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=88.316 ms
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=88.064 ms
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=88.109 ms
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=88.018 ms
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=88.104 ms
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=88.532 ms
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=6 ttl=54 time=88.469 ms
64 bytes from 83.149.80.111: icmp_seq=7 ttl=54 time=88.153 ms

Πάλι βέβαια 90ms με Ευρώπη είναι πολλά...

----------


## gogos888

Χάλι μαύρο  :Shocked: 

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=292ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=309ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=273ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=233ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 233ms, Maximum = 309ms, Average = 276ms

........Auto merged post: gogos888 πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φαίνεται ότι διόρθωσε, άντε να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει,  :Thinking: 

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=54
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 70ms, Maximum = 72ms, Average = 71ms

----------


## Z€r0

Εγώ πάντως απ'τα σκαπανευάσματα αμφιβάλλω εάν τα Oteglobe αντικαταστάθηκαν με διασυνδέσεις ανάλογης χωριτηκότητας. :Whistle:

----------


## socratis10

Σκατα και σηεμρα,δεν φορτωνουν καλα καλα τα βιντεακια στο youtube.Αν και σε θεμα ping φαινεται οκ[61 ms],φορτωνω αργα τις σελιδες.

----------


## Z€r0

> δεν φορτωνουν καλα καλα τα βιντεακια στο youtube.Αν και σε θεμα ping φαινεται οκ[61 ms],φορτωνω αργα τις σελιδες.


Βλέπω και εγώ ότι κατα διαστήματα και το browsing έχει καθυστερήσεις, πολλές διακυμάνσεις μέσα σε διαστήματα μιας ώρας σήμερα. :Thumb down: 

Νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε ο καινούριος μου router αλλά έβαλα πάλι πάνω για κανα τρίωρο τον TG585v7 που είχα πριν και έκανε τα ίδια! :Thumb down: 

Μπούκωσε για τα καλά η ΟΝ ή μου φαίνεται; :Whistle:

----------


## iakoboss7

τα smokeping της ON ειναι μια χαρα σημερα... (οσα φαινονται). τι μπορει να φταιει  :Thinking:

----------


## antonis556

Εγω δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα ... Ολα πηγαιναν οκ , ακομα και το youtube , σφαιρα και μαλιστα ημουν ασυρματα συνδεδεμενος ολο το απογευμα ....

----------


## Lykourgos

Μέσα στο μυαλό μου είσαι!(όταν έφτιαξες αφτο το θρεντ!).Λοιπόν επειδή είμαι στα αλλάγματα με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το ping καθώς είμαι παιχνιδατζής(ναι gamer)!Συγκεκριμένα παίζω λολ (official site eu.leagueoflegends.com) μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτήσει γιατί νομίζω πώς τα ping απο την σελίδα παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο.Παίζει κανείς λολ?Επίσης το πιο σημαντικό ακόμα ειναι οι αποσυνδέσεις δν θέλω καμία αποσύνδεση!Αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο μένω κυψέλη!!!

----------


## al0000

Μπούκωσε η ON;

PING www.adslgr.com (173.45.101.34): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=325.713 ms
64 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=328.766 ms
64 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=319.723 ms
64 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=321.129 ms
64 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=329.602 ms
64 bytes from 173.45.101.34: icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=335.897 ms

----------


## spyros2n

Τα ίδια και εδώ:


```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=300ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=301ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=288ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=299ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 288ms, Maximum = 301ms, Average = 297ms
```

Τι έγινε πάλι; OTEGlobe μου μυρίζει :P





> !Συγκεκριμένα παίζω λολ (official site eu.leagueoflegends.com) μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτήσει γιατί νομίζω πώς τα ping απο την σελίδα παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο.Παίζει κανείς λολ?


Εγώ παίζω λολ, και τα pings σε fastpath πετάνε (εκτός από αυτή τη στιγμή που βαράμε 300άρια) 56-70ms ingame συνήθως.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τι έγινε πάλι; OTEGlobe μου μυρίζει :P


η On δεν έχει εδώ και καιρό κυκλώματα από OTEGlobe...

έχει πέσει το Invitel από τις 19:00 δεν κάνω λάθος, περίπου την ίδια ώρα που έπεσαν και τα 2 κυκλώματα στη Forthnet...

----------


## spyros2n

> η On δεν έχει εδώ και καιρό κυκλώματα από OTEGlobe...



Το ξέρω, ήταν απλά μια αποτυχημένη απόπειρα αστείου/ειρωνίας για oteglobe :P:P Μάλλον είναι καλύτερα να μασάω παρά να μιλάω :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

Δευτερη φορα που πεφτει ο invitel ... Κατι συμβαινει ... Μηπως ομως οντως χρειαζομαστε αναβαθμιση ?

........Auto merged post: antonis556 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το ξέρω, ήταν απλά μια αποτυχημένη απόπειρα αστείου/ειρωνίας για oteglobe :P:P Μάλλον είναι καλύτερα να μασάω παρά να μιλάω




Off Topic


		Μηπως να κανουμε διαδηλωση εξω απο τα γραφεια της ΟΝ για να ξαναβαλουν OTEglobe ?  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

> Το ξέρω, ήταν απλά μια αποτυχημένη απόπειρα αστείου/ειρωνίας για oteglobe :P:P Μάλλον είναι καλύτερα να μασάω παρά να μιλάω


ah crap, my irony detector failed  :Sorry:

----------


## al0000

Πέσαμε! καλύτερα...

PING www.evoswitch.com (85.17.8.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=76.344 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=76.128 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=76.170 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=75.625 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=75.921 ms

........Auto merged post: al0000 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και ένα tracert...


traceroute to www.evoswitch.com (85.17.8.33), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.608 ms  0.408 ms  0.450 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.24 (91.132.2.24)  5.634 ms  5.397 ms  5.615 ms
 4  91.132.2.170 (91.132.2.170)  5.968 ms  6.259 ms  6.143 ms
 5  91.132.2.198 (91.132.2.198)  5.874 ms  5.910 ms  6.102 ms
 6  204.245.37.173 (204.245.37.173)  77.905 ms  78.212 ms  77.988 ms
 7  po4.ar6.ams2.gblx.net (67.16.132.122)  85.309 ms  116.676 ms  208.079 ms
 8  204.245.38.170 (204.245.38.170)  75.199 ms  75.818 ms  75.702 ms
 9  te5-4.sr1.sbp.leaseweb.net (62.212.80.45)  75.752 ms  75.616 ms  75.343 ms
10  www.evoswitch.com (85.17.8.33)  75.702 ms  75.602 ms  75.866 ms

το 204.245.37.173 τι/που είναι και γιατί έχει τόσο μεγάλο ping?

........Auto merged post: al0000 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Χμ....
βλέπω καλά?
πάει μέσω Αμερικής στο Amsterdam που είναι το EvoSwitch??!

----------


## iakoboss7

αν ηταν μεσω αμερικης θα ειχες minimum 200ms. μην πιστευεις την καθε "ip finder" σελιδα.

----------


## al0000

Επιστρέψαμε στα παλιά καλά pings...

PING www.evoswitch.com (85.17.8.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=67.797 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=67.293 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=67.055 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=67.613 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=52 time=67.340 ms
64 bytes from 85.17.8.33: icmp_seq=5 ttl=52 time=67.641 ms

----------


## Z€r0

> Επιστρέψαμε στα παλιά καλά pings...


Μέχρι την Δευτέρα πάντως σε Interleaved η κατάσταση ήταν χάλια και στο browsing και γύρισα μόνιμα σε fastpath.Πάντως τώρα όλα ΟΚ σφαίρα αλλά τα 55ms προς Αγγλία που έβλεπα με τα ΟΤΕglobe πάνε.Πάντως ικανοποιητικά ping times για την ώρα.

----------


## Nekromayhem

Από χθες έχω ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ πρόβλημα με streaming. Οχι μόνο σε youtube αλλά vimeo e.t.c. 
Ουσιαστικά δε μπορώ να δω βίντεο! ακόμα και σε ανάλυση 240 σέρνεται το σύμπαν.
 Εχει κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## prodromosfan

nope 
μια χαρα εδω

----------


## gerstavros

κι εδω μια χαρά, ξαναείδα την συναυλία των bonjovi απο το youtube xD

----------


## Z€r0

Invitel down απ'το πρωί, pings times x2 ! :Thumb down: Ελπίζω να μην κάνουν καμία υποβάθμιση!

----------


## intech

> Invitel down απ'το πρωί, pings times x2 !Ελπίζω να μην κάνουν καμία υποβάθμιση!


Εδω (αν και ελάχιστα είμαι Ελλάδα πλέον) , ολα καλά.

"Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=51
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=51
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 54ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 54ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>"

Φίλε Z€r0, υπάρχει κάποιο site που θέλεις να δοκιμάσω?

----------


## Z€r0

Φαίνεται επανήλθε το απόγευμα το Invitel όλα ΟΚ τώρα k-play.de 58ms average.Πριν είχα πρόβλημα και στο σερφάρισμα και με server αγγλία 350ms από 65!

Άσχετο, το http://www.myp2p.eu/ μόνο σε εμένα δεν φορτώνει;(ούτε με proxy). :What..?: Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος;

----------


## Seitman

Νομικά προβλήματα με το www.myp2p.eu  :Wink:

----------


## Z€r0

> Νομικά προβλήματα με το www.myp2p.eu


Ευχαριστώ Seitman :One thumb up: , πολύ το φοβόμουν! :Sad:

----------


## antonis556

Εχω καιρο να δω τετοιο χαλι , τι εγινε ?




> Target Name: www.k-play.de
>          IP: 178.20.10.23
>   Date/Time: 20/9/2011 20:37:19
> 
>  1    0 ms  [192.168.0.1]
>  2   *       [-]
>  3    5 ms  [91.132.2.122]
>  4    5 ms  [91.132.2.168]
>  5    6 ms  [91.132.2.127]
> ...

----------


## Z€r0

Εδώ 3 ping από www.k-play.de στό πρώτο average 92ms, στο δεύτερο 88ms και στο τρίτο 106ms στα καπάκια.

Τίποτα μωρέ απλά κάθε τρεις και λίγο μπουκώνει βλέπε Invitel3.

Σε λίγο σε fastpath θα έχουμε pings από Interleaved.

----------


## antonis556

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω και τοσο καιρο δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι τετοιο και το βλεπω τωρα για πρωτη φορα μετα απο το τελευταιο καλο μπουκωμα ...

----------


## wolfy

Πάλι μπουκώσαμε.....  :Thumb down:

----------


## Z€r0

Τα τελευταία 3 βράδια 21:00 με 00:00 τρώει σκάλωμα να δώ πόσο θα συνεχιστεί αυτό και τί θα γίνει το ΠΣΚ. :Thumb down:

----------


## wolfy

> Τα τελευταία 3 βράδια 21:00 με 00:00 τρώει σκάλωμα να δώ πόσο θα συνεχιστεί αυτό και τί θα γίνει το ΠΣΚ.


Επιβεβαιώνω ότι απο τις 21 και ως τις 24 το ping αγγίζει 150 -170 την ίδια στιγμή που φίλοι μου, εντός αττικής και αυτοί, στον σέρβερ που παίζουμε έχουν 60-70 απο τον δικό τους πάροχο... έχω υπερδιπλάσιο ping!!!! ουάου....  :Crying: 

Μίλησα με "τεχνικό" απο την ΟΝ και μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα με το bw και ότι αυτό είναι κάτι που παρατηρείται σε όλους τους παρόχους τις ώρες "αιχμή" ....  

Πόσο noob τεχνικοί είναι εκεί στην ΟΝ??? 

Προφανώς νομίζουν ότι είμαστε τίποτα χθεσινοί και ότι μπορούν να μας δουλεύουν και να μας παίρνουν τα λεφτά.... Τουλάχιστον να παραδεχθούν ότι είναι noobs!!!!!!!!

----------


## Z€r0

Τί να πείς μπορεί και να μην μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα και να αναγκάζονται να λένε ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες.Ανεβαίνουν σε ώρες αιχμής τα pings αλλά όχι και τόσο στους άλλους.Η κατάσταση θυμίζει τα παλιά κακά της forthnet αλλά πλέον στην ΟΝ έχω σε fastpath pings που είχα με την Forthnet σε Interleaved εάν δεν είναι αυτό κατάντια τί είναι;

----------


## Spartangr

Παιδια αδικα φωναζετε. Δεν εχουμε υποδομη. Πρεπει επιτελους να το παρουμε αποφαση. Ολες οι εταιριες δουλεουν με οτι εχουν. Καλα δεν το συζηταω για οπτικες, αλλα αν δεν γινει αυτη η πολλα υποσχομενη αναβαθμιση στον χαλκο δεν βλεπω μελλον.

----------


## wolfy

> Τί να πείς μπορεί και να μην μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα και να αναγκάζονται να λένε ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες.Ανεβαίνουν σε ώρες αιχμής τα pings αλλά όχι και τόσο στους άλλους.Η κατάσταση θυμίζει τα παλιά κακά της forthnet αλλά πλέον στην ΟΝ έχω σε fastpath pings που είχα με την Forthnet σε Interleaved εάν δεν είναι αυτό κατάντια τί είναι;


*Να αναβαθμιστούν*... 

Πραγματική κατάντια.... 

Απο όσο ξέρω (απο γνωστούς και φίλους) οι περισσότεροι gamers την έχουν κάνει απο ΟΝ.... 

Αρχίστε τα  τηλέφωνα (_όσοι gamers έχετε απομείνει_) και πείτε τους ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τα pings μπας και χαμπαριάσουν.  :Mad:

----------


## Spartangr

> *Να αναβαθμιστούν*... 
> 
> Πραγματική κατάντια.... 
> 
> Απο όσο ξέρω (απο γνωστούς και φίλους) οι περισσότεροι gamers την έχουν κάνει απο ΟΝ.... 
> 
> Αρχίστε τα  τηλέφωνα (_όσοι gamers έχετε απομείνει_) και πείτε τους ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τα pings μπας και χαμπαριάσουν.


Την κανουν απο On και πανε που δηλαδη?

----------


## cmaniac

> Την κανουν απο On και πανε που δηλαδη?


ΟΤΕ;!; Προφανώς;!;

----------


## LefterisK

> Παιδια αδικα φωναζετε. Δεν εχουμε υποδομη. Πρεπει επιτελους να το παρουμε αποφαση. Ολες οι εταιριες δουλεουν με οτι εχουν. Καλα δεν το συζηταω για οπτικες, αλλα αν δεν γινει αυτη η πολλα υποσχομενη αναβαθμιση στον χαλκο δεν βλεπω μελλον.


Mε την κατασταση που επικρατει στην Ελλαδα μην περιμενετε αναβαθμισεις κανενος τυπου για αρκετο καιρο σιγουρα.
Ο ΟΤΕ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι καλυτερος οσον αφορα τα pings σε σχεση με την ΟΝ, κατι το οποιο ΔΕΝ θα αλλαξει συντομα.
Εδω περα εφυγαν απο OTEGlobe...Νομιζετε θα κανουν αναβαθμιση? Πολυ δυσκολα...
Γι'αυτο οσοι ειναι gamers και θελουν καλα pings πηγαινουν ΟΤΕ. Τελος.

----------


## wolfy

> Mε την κατασταση που επικρατει στην Ελλαδα μην περιμενετε αναβαθμισεις κανενος τυπου για αρκετο καιρο σιγουρα.
> Ο ΟΤΕ αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι καλυτερος οσον αφορα τα pings σε σχεση με την ΟΝ, κατι το οποιο ΔΕΝ θα αλλαξει συντομα.
> Εδω περα εφυγαν απο OTEGlobe...Νομιζετε θα κανουν αναβαθμιση? Πολυ δυσκολα...
> Γι'αυτο οσοι ειναι gamers και θελουν καλα pings πηγαινουν ΟΤΕ. Τελος.


εχεις δίκιο! Η ΟΝ είναι ξοφλημένη..... χάνει συνέχεια πελάτες και κάνει υποβαθμίσεις....

----------


## Z€r0

Δύσκολα νομίζω θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση αλλά για πόσο ακόμα θα χάνουν πελάτες;Θα αρχίσουν να περνάνε και τα 12μηνα.

Ποιό gaming εδώ και στο browsing σε Interleaved χάλια η κατάσταση τουλάχιστον απ'τα φθηνότερα κυκλώματα που έχουν πλέον σε σχέση με ΟΤΕglobe που βέβαια δεν τα έχει κανείς εναλλακτικός πλέον δεν κοιτάνε να αυξήσουν λίγο την χωρητικότητα;

----------


## godzillas

Εδω και μια εβδομαδα περιπου μετα τις 21:00 αντε 22:00 μεχρι τις 00:00 τα pings φτανουν στον.... Θεο, τι γινεται;

----------


## antonis556

Μαλλον μπουκωσαμε και το bandwidth χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση . Βεβαια , δεν νομιζω να γινει κατι τετοιο , διοτι η ΟΝ δεν εχει και πολυ μεγαλη οικονομικη δυνατοτητα ...

----------


## godzillas

Απ' το καλο στο καλυτερο παμε...


*Spoiler:*





tracert www.k-play.de

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.178.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     9 ms     9 ms    10 ms  91.132.2.40
  4     9 ms    54 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    62 ms    62 ms    67 ms  213.197.64.225
  6    93 ms   107 ms    93 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]

  7   118 ms   118 ms   118 ms  ae2.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  8   119 ms   123 ms   122 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9   139 ms   141 ms   142 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10   136 ms   139 ms   149 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11   126 ms   124 ms   129 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12   154 ms   147 ms   149 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.

----------


## Z€r0

Δεν ξέρω από gaming πώς πάει τώρα αλλά από browsing σέρνεται!

----------


## godzillas

Οπως τα λες, browsing->ερπην , gaming-> :ROFL: 

Οσο για downloading μια απ' τα ιδια και οσο περναει ο καιρος κλειδωνω ολο και πιο χαμηλα.

----------


## wolfy

> Μαλλον μπουκωσαμε και το bandwidth χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση . Βεβαια , δεν νομιζω να γινει κατι τετοιο , διοτι η ΟΝ δεν εχει και πολυ μεγαλη οικονομικη δυνατοτητα ...


Η ΟΝ είναι τελειωμένη, δυστυχώς.... 

Και μου αρέσει ότι όταν ξεκίνησαν οι κύριοι της ΟΝ ξεκίνησαν με όραμα. Πίστευαν ότι θα ήταν η μια απο τις κάνα δυό εταιρίες, όπως έλεγαν, που θα έμεναν τελικά στον ελλαδικό χώρο... χαχαχαχαχα.... (ναι έτσι νόμιζαν) Νοοbs!!!!

Ήδη οι τελευταίοι εναπομείναντες gamers ετοιμάζονται να της κουνήσουν το μαντήλι. Και φεύγοντας απο την ΟΝ παίρνουν μαζί τους ένα σωρό "_ευχάριστες_" εμπειρίες.

Αλήθεια πόσοι να είναι άραγε οι gamers που έχουν απομείνει στην ΟΝ? 

Όχι δεν είμαι προκατειλημμένος με την εταιρία, αν έκαναν αναβάθμιση δεν θα έφευγα αλλά δεν το βλέπω....  

Κύριοι της ΟΝ, η υπερηφάνεια προηγείται του ολέθρου....  :Worthy:

----------


## tnt

Συμφωνώ ότι η κατάσταση με την ΟΝ έχει ξεφύγει πολύ.. Δεν είμαι gamer αλλά όταν κλειδώνω συνέχεια και πιο χαμηλά, τα pings βαράνε κόφτες με 200άρια ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΧΝΑ και όταν δεν σέβονται το 35άρι που δίνω το μήνα (ναι, έτσι επιβραβεύονται οι παλιοί πελάτες) εγώ την κάνω.. Το ερώτημα είναι που πάω με δωρεάν σταθερά? Ο ΟΤΕ μου βγαίνει 45€ το μήνα, όλοι οι άλλοι στο 30άρι.. Είναι κανείς στο Φάληρο-Ροστάν που βρήκε καλύτερο πάροχο?

----------


## tsakman

Με ΟΝ αυτή την ώρα

*Spoiler:*




			tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:


  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  91.132.2.148
  4     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  213.197.64.225
  6    35 ms    33 ms    34 ms  xe-1-3-1.info-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]

  7    38 ms    37 ms    38 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]

  8    54 ms    54 ms    54 ms  xe-8-2-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.245]

  9    57 ms    55 ms    55 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    57 ms    58 ms    57 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    57 ms    57 ms    57 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12    58 ms    57 ms    58 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 13    58 ms    59 ms    58 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## Z€r0

Καθημερινές είναι ΟΚ η κατάσταση εκτός απ'τα βράδια 21:00 - 01:00 και το ΣΚ το k-play δεν έπεφτε average κάτω απ'τα 100ms κάνε μία δοκιμή και το βράδυ και θα δείς τουλάχιστον 100ms+.

Kαι καλά να φύγουν oι gamers εδώ και το browsing χάλια είναι τα διαστήματα που προανέφερα.

Το internet της ΟΝ ήταν υποδειγματικό για ενναλακτικό, η τηλεφωνία σχεδόν χάλια εάν γίνει και το internet χάλια πόσοι θα μείνουν μετά το 12μηνο;

----------


## Z€r0

Απόψε ήταν ΟΚ τα πράγματα, εκτός και εάν δεν είχε κίνηση λόγω εθνικής.Άντε να δούμε το ΣΚ βράδυ.Περίεργο αλλά μήπως έκαναν τίποτα;

----------


## tsakman

Μόλις τώρα

*Spoiler:*






tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:


  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3     9 ms     9 ms    10 ms  91.132.2.148
  4   155 ms     9 ms    20 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    20 ms    19 ms    21 ms  213.197.64.225
  6    34 ms    34 ms    34 ms  xe-1-3-1.info-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]

  7    39 ms    38 ms    71 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]

  8    57 ms    55 ms    55 ms  xe-8-2-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.245]

  9    60 ms    59 ms    55 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    60 ms    57 ms    58 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    59 ms    58 ms    58 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12    58 ms    58 ms    57 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 13    61 ms    58 ms    58 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## godzillas

Τις τελευταιες 3-4 μερες παει καλα ακομα και σε ωρες αιχμης τα pings ειναι σε καλα επιπεδα. Βεβαια με το downloading μπορει πολυ καλυτερα η γραμμη μου απο τα ~900kb/s
που ποιανει τωρα αλλα καποιες αορατες δυναμεις δεν αφηνουν για παραπανω...

*Spoiler:*




			Υποψιαζομαι τους Νεφελιμ  :Crazy: 






Η κατασταση αυτην την ωρα

*Spoiler:*





tracert www.k-play.de

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.178.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     9 ms     9 ms    10 ms  91.132.2.40
  4     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    20 ms    19 ms    21 ms  213.197.64.225
  6    45 ms    44 ms    63 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]

  7    61 ms    60 ms    64 ms  ae2.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  8    64 ms    62 ms    61 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
  9    64 ms    63 ms    63 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 10    63 ms    64 ms    62 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 11    64 ms    64 ms    63 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 12    64 ms    65 ms    64 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.

----------


## Lusifer_gr

Εγώ πάλι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος

Έχω 3 γραμμές σε διαφορετικά σημεία της Αθήνας ΟΤΕ, ΟΝ, Forthnet (νέα γραμμή) για προσωπική χρήση.

Τα καλύτερα pings τα έχει ο ΟΤΕ με την ΟΝ να είναι ένα κλικ χειρότερη (80-100 σε LoL, WOW)

Έπειτα από πρόσφατο check στην γραμμή με όλα τα profile να υπενθυμίσω πως πρέπει να το έχετε στο No Error correction ανεξαρτήτου profile.
*Οποιοδήποτε profile με error correction: ON και τα ping ανεβοκατεβαίνουν σαν τρελά*

----------


## Z€r0

Φαίνεται ότι βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση, χθες βράδυ 66ms average από k-play.de, browsing/downloading/streaming μιά χαρά.

Μπα πάνε τα pings, ξέφυγαν πάλι 133ms average k-play.de και ανεβαίνει.Fastpath θεωρείται αυτό; :Thumb down:

----------


## Z€r0

> *Οποιοδήποτε profile με error correction: ON και τα ping ανεβοκατεβαίνουν σαν τρελά*


Interleaved profiles όντως άστα να πάνε!Αναγκαστικά fastpath στην ΟΝ γιατί σε Interleaved νομίζεις ότι τα έπαιξε ο router. :Thumb down:

----------


## wolfy

Νομίζετε ότι φιλοτιμηθήκανε και το έστρωσαν το θέμα... ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ....  :Thumb down: 

150 το λιγότερο αυτή τη στιγμή!!!!!!!!!!! Μιλάμε τρομερό σύρσιμο... !!!!! 

Μα γιατί είναι τόσο NOOBS επιχειρηματίες... Δεν βλέπουν που τους έχει οδηγήσει η γυφτιά του να μην αφήνουν αέρα στο bandwidth  της εταιρίας... Τι θέλουν δλδ να την χρεοκοπήσουν μια ώρα αρχύτερα? (μήπως αυτό θέλουν?) 

Απίστευτη μπακαλίστικη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος.....  :Thumb down: 

*Εpic Fail ON*

ΥΣ
Και μην μου πείτε ότι μόνο στο gaming υπάρχει πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή.....

----------


## DiM

:Thumb down:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## wolfy

OMG 

250αρίσαμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Shocked: 

Αδύνατον να μπω να παίξω!!!! 

*ΑΙΣΧΟΣ*

----------


## godzillas

Αυτα ειναι...


*Spoiler:*




			tracert www.k-play.de

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        8 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.40
  4     6 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    18 ms    18 ms    17 ms  213.197.64.225
  6     *      226 ms   227 ms  xe-1-3-1.info-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]

  7     *      290 ms   292 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]

  8   302 ms   307 ms   303 ms  xe-8-2-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.245]

  9   280 ms   282 ms   292 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10   304 ms   301 ms   306 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11   310 ms   300 ms   290 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12   298 ms   299 ms   296 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 13   298 ms   304 ms   298 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.

----------


## wolfy

300ms και ανεβαίνει!!!!!

----------


## gtklocker

```
$ ping -c4 k-play.de
PING k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=52 time=163 ms
64 bytes from k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=52 time=161 ms
64 bytes from k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=52 time=154 ms
64 bytes from k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=52 time=155 ms

--- k-play.de ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3000ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 154.432/158.769/163.703/3.781 ms
```

----------


## Z€r0

Xάλια η κατάσταση με τα pings.

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP ON S.A. - IP 92.118 xxxxx - :: - BBRAS equettiedout. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *Global Crossing Ltd. S 50th St Phoenix, AZ  85034 800.414.5028 ncc@gblx.net**TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Monday 10-10-2011 and time 23:40:01 - script ver 1.1 q download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.67* *   DNS Server: 192.168.178.1 resolve in 2.8214 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card #2 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1.53 seconds - Upload speed:  763.00 kb/s - Fast Path* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





42109 41965 1299 12301 41920 4192043376 20530 6663 12301 41920 419206881 12301 41920 4192015469 15576 3257 12301 41920 4192015469 15576 3257 12301 41920 419203257 12301 41920 41920





Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  10.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Wind  9.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4.40On Telecoms  10.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Vivodi  10.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4.40Forthnet  9.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4.40OTE  10.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Netone  61.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37NTUA@GRNET  9.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4.40Vodafone  11.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  A  DOWN  4.39Orange Business Hellas  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4.23Verizon Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4.33Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00*Total ping time is*  458.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  77.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36AMS-IX  93 ms  0 %  -22 ms  C  DOWN  4.38LINX  74 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4.36NL-IX  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4.37RIPN@MSK-IX  129.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4.33ESPANIX  118.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4.33MIX  85 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4.36PANAP  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Akamai  10 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4.40Cachefly  114.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4.35Google CDN  11.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4.40Yahoo US  150.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4.32AT&T US  193 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  DOWN  4.27Global Crossing US  180.25 ms  0 %  23 ms  D  DOWN  4.08Level 3 US  201.75 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  DOWN  4.25Telia US  181.25 ms  0 %  -26 ms  D  DOWN  4.33Qwest US  220 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4.12Tata Communications US  219 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4.09Verizon US  168.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4.28Savvis US  183.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4.16America Online Transit Data Network US  229.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4.02Cogent Communications US  170.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  DOWN  4.29Hurricane Electric US  220 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  DOWN  4.06AboveNet US  270.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3.90XO Communications US  279.75 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  DOWN  3.73Sprint Nextel US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00Allstream US  181 ms  0 %  -14 ms  D  DOWN  4.31TW Telecom US  207.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4.13Deutche Telecom Germany  133.25 ms  0 %  -23 ms  D  UP  4.36Global Crossing Germany  110.25 ms  0 %  -14 ms  C  UP  4.36Cogent Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4.37Telia Germany  79 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Level 3 Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  DOWN  4.37Tata Communications Germany  91 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Savvis Germany  127 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4.34Cable&Wireless Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4.36PCCW Germany  92.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4.37NTT Communications UK  91.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4.37America Online Transit Data Network UK  112.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4.34Tinet UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00GEANT UK  118.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4.34British Telecom UK  74.5 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4.35Hurricane Electric UK  139.25 ms  0 %  31 ms  D  UP  4.17Tinet Netherlands  104.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4.35AboveNet Netherlands  135.5 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  UP  4.29Wanadoo Netherlands  70.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  B  UP  4.38GEANT Netherlands  100 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4.35Opentransit France  147.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4.27Sprint Nextel France  171.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4.28Seabone Italy  44.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  B  DOWN  4.39Infostrada Italy  103.75 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4.37Telstra Australia  416 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  DOWN  3.41Optus Australia  382.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3.41NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00IDC Japan  339 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  DOWN  3.54Verizon Chech  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.35ChinaNet China  368.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3.37PCCW Hong Kong  456.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3.03Pacnet Signapore  322.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3.64Isnet South Africa  313 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3.73Maxnet New Zealand  352.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3.56Bell Canada  274.5 ms  0 %  -193 ms  F  UP  4.45Leaseweb Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36The Planet US  187 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  DOWN  4.15Softlayer US  232.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  DOWN  4.00Dreamhost US  229.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4.11Rackspace US  163 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4.30Serverloft Germany  66.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4.37Host-Europe Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4.36Hetzner Germany  61.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4.37OVH  78.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4.36*Total ping time is*  10884.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  82.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  DOWN  4.35Fastweb Italy  64 ms  0 %  10 ms  B  UP  4.36NGZ-Server Germany  84.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.36K-Play Germany  68 ms  0 %  -6 ms  B  DOWN  4.38GC-Server Germany  71 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  DOWN  4.36247CS Germany  59.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4.37Esport-Servers Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4.37LB-Server Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4.35G-Portal Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4.36Jolt UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1.00Multiplay UK  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4.36ServerFFS Netherlands  91.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4.34GS-COM DK  91.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4.36Clanhost Netherlands  78 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4.37RDSNET Romania  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4.35Dataplex Hungary  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4.36EA US  178 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.24Valve US  235 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4.05Gameservers US  139.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4.32Bigpoint Germany  67 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4.37*Total ping time is*  1815 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13157.75 ms*  10  16  31  21  9  11Greek servers  458.25  41.66 msInternational servers  10884.5  155.49 msGameservers  1815  95.53 ms



*Total ping time is* *13157.75 ms* *127.75 ms**Packet loss 5.15 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Monday 10-10-2011 and time 23:40:01-Total ping time in ms is 13157.75Monday 10




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Monday 10-10-2011 and time 23:42:50Free Fr   1.32Mirrorservice   0.17Apple   1.57Nvidia   1.81Microsoft   1.78LeaseWeb   0.77ServerBoost   1.39ThinkBroadband   1.05Cachefly   0.37Ovh   1.26UoCrete   1.48Forthnet   1.79Otenet   1.79RootBSD   0.10



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0.01 MB/s  0 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1.50 MB/s  0 Mbps


........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=51
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=51
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=51
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=51
> 
> Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
>     Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
>     Minimum = 64ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 67ms


καπακι τεστ

----------


## antonis556

Αναβαθμιση επειγοντως ... Ευτυχως που δεν ειμαι Αθηνα , γιατι θα ειχα αρχισει να @@@ ...

----------


## wolfy

H ON *δεν* αναγνωρίζει το πρόβλημα!!!!! 
*Δεν* θεωρεί καν οτι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα pings!!! 
*Μην περιμένετε αναβάθμιση.* 
Απλά αλλάξτε πάροχο... αυτή είναι η ανταμοιβή που τους αξίζει.

----------


## godzillas

Κατα τις 12 βαραγε 120+ τωρα εφτιαξε αρκετα :


*Spoiler:*




			tracert www.k-play.de

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     *        7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.40
  4     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    17 ms    18 ms    17 ms  213.197.64.225
  6     *       44 ms    33 ms  xe-1-3-1.info-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.153]

  7    42 ms    36 ms    36 ms  xe-0-2-0.bts-c1.sk.invitel.net [213.163.52.250]

  8    46 ms    46 ms    52 ms  xe-8-2-0.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.245]

  9    49 ms    50 ms    48 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    49 ms    50 ms    49 ms  ge-000.rc1.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.193]
 11    50 ms    50 ms    52 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 12    50 ms    49 ms    50 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 13    53 ms    51 ms    50 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]

Trace complete.




Αν και πιστευω ειναι κατι παροδικο , αργα η γρηγορα, παλι τα ιδια θα εχουμε.

----------


## Z€r0

Κάτι φαίνεται ότι γίνεται αλλά τα βράδια (21:00-01:00) εξακολουθούν να ανεβαίνουν.

----------


## wolfy

> Κάτι φαίνεται ότι γίνεται αλλά τα βράδια (21:00-01:00) εξακολουθούν να ανεβαίνουν.


Tι εννοείς με το "_κάτι φαίνεται να γίνεται_"?

----------


## Z€r0

> Tι εννοείς με το "_κάτι φαίνεται να γίνεται_"?


Tα pings τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες είναι και λίγο χαμηλότερα και δεν ανεβαίνουν και την ημέρα...αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει τα βράδια που είναι το σημαντικότερο.Τώρα για αναβάθμιση δεν το νομίζω πάντως είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι χρειάζεται.'Η αναβάθμιση θα γίνει ή αρκετοί απ'τους πελάτες της ΟΝ θα αποχωρήσουν.

----------


## bob_sfougarakis

Ρε παιδιά τελευταίες μέρες πράγματι βραδινές ώρες,κάτι γίνεται.Συγχρονίζω πολύ χαμηλά με υψηλό line attenuation! Μου φαίνεται θέλουν να μας διώξουν!

----------


## wolfy

Εμένα τις τελευταίες μέρες εκτός απο την αύξηση των pings κτλ... το ρούτερ κάνει το εξής: Μετά απο μερικες ώρες μέσα στην μέρα και ενώ δεν αποσυγχρονίζει και τα λαμπάκια ανάβουν κανονικά, δεν μπορεί να μπει ιντερνετ κτλ και χρειάζεται κλείσιμο για να δουλέψει. ... το αντιμετωπίζει και κανείς άλλος?

ΥΣ
Αυτό γίνεται "αρκετές" φορές κάθε μέρα!

----------


## gerstavros

> Εμένα τις τελευταίες μέρες εκτός απο την αύξηση των pings κτλ... το ρούτερ κάνει το εξής: Μετά απο μερικες ώρες μέσα στην μέρα και ενώ δεν αποσυγχρονίζει και τα λαμπάκια ανάβουν κανονικά, δεν μπορεί να μπει ιντερνετ κτλ και χρειάζεται κλείσιμο για να δουλέψει. ... το αντιμετωπίζει και κανείς άλλος?
> 
> ΥΣ
> Αυτό γίνεται "αρκετές" φορές κάθε μέρα!


ζήτα καινοουριο μόντεμ απ την ον, ή αγόρασε ένα άλλο

----------


## Z€r0

> ζήτα καινοουριο μόντεμ απ την ον, ή αγόρασε ένα άλλο


Ναι αλλά σίγουρα τα έπαιξε το router;Μήπως πρώτα να δοκιμάσει με κάποιο άλλο εάν του βρίσκεται; :What..?:

----------


## gerstavros

> Ναι αλλά σίγουρα τα έπαιξε το router;Μήπως πρώτα να δοκιμάσει με κάποιο άλλο εάν του βρίσκεται;


εγώ όλο τέτοια προβληματα είχα μ τα pirelli μετά απο καιρό, μέχρι που πήρα άλλο μόντεμ κ τέλος όλα τα προβλήματα (αλλά δν χάνει ν πει στην ον ότι τ χαλασε τ μοντεμ κ θέλει ν τ δώσουν καινούριο, δωρεάν είναι, έχω αλλάξει 3  :Razz:  )

----------


## Z€r0

> εγώ όλο τέτοια προβληματα είχα μ τα pirelli μετά απο καιρό, μέχρι που πήρα άλλο μόντεμ κ τέλος όλα τα προβλήματα (αλλά δν χάνει ν πει στην ον ότι τ χαλασε τ μοντεμ κ θέλει ν τ δώσουν καινούριο, δωρεάν είναι, έχω αλλάξει 3  )


Για το Pirelli έχω ακούσει/διαβάσει ότι ζεσταίνεται και τα παίζει.ΟΚ έτσι ας το ζητήσει αλλά μην του φέρουν το ΖΤΕ που έρχεται "χαλασμένο" όλο αποσυνδέσεις μου κάνει, το μόνο καλό κάνει επανασύνδεση από μόνο του. :Razz:

----------


## gerstavros

> Για το Pirelli έχω ακούσει/διαβάσει ότι ζεσταίνεται και τα παίζει.ΟΚ έτσι ας το ζητήσει αλλά μην του φέρουν το ΖΤΕ που έρχεται "χαλασμένο" όλο αποσυνδέσεις μου κάνει, το μόνο καλό κάνει επανασύνδεση από μόνο του.


κοίτα στ pirelli είχα βάλει τ περασμένο καλοκαίρι ανεμηστηράκι κι η θερμοκρασία του κρατιόταν καλά ας πουμε, αλλά κ πάλι καποια στιγμή κολλαγε τελειώς κι ας τ ανοιγόκλεινα. το τελευταίο π μου δώσαν κολλαγε μετά απο ώρες, κ ξανανοιγε μονο αν τ άφηνες κλειστό λίγη ώρα χαχα
τι, τώρα έχουν κι άλλα εκτός απ το pirelli?  :Razz:

----------


## Seitman

Bridgestone  :Laughing:

----------


## gerstavros

Off Topic





> Bridgestone


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Παιδιά η ΟΝ τον τελευταίο καιρό σας το λέει ξεκάθαρα να ΦΥΓΕΤΕ όταν τα ping έχουν πάει στα ύψη  :Mad: και αυτοί ΚΟΙΜΟΥΝΤΑΙ :Whistle: .Εγώ ήδη έχω κάνει ενέργειες για να φύγω :One thumb up: .2 χρόνια τώρα βαρέθηκα με τα προβλήματα τις ΟΝ. :Razz:

----------


## achiavg

Παιδια ξερετε τι συμβαινει τον τελευταιο καιρο στην on;Μεσα σε ενα μηνα η ταχυτητα επεσε απο τα 1.4 μεγκαμπαιτ/σεκ κατεβασμα σε μικροτερο απο 1.Επισης ιδιαιτερο προβλημα εχω με το youtube αφου τα βιντεο πολλες φορες κολλανε/δεν φορτωνουν η γινεται ολη η γραμμη φορτωσης γκρι και δεν παιζουν.Ακομα το ping έχει ξεφύγει με servers του εξωτερικου.Τελος εχω αρκετες αποσυνδεσεις και το ρουτερ(Pirelli) τα εχει ψιλοπαιξει αφου μερικες φορες το ανοιγω απο το διακοπτη και τα λαμπακια αναβουν μετα απο τρια δευτερολεπτα.
Ολα αυτα μετα της καλοκαιρινες διακοπες ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω.

----------


## gerstavros

> Παιδια ξερετε τι συμβαινει τον τελευταιο καιρο στην on;Μεσα σε ενα μηνα η ταχυτητα επεσε απο τα 1.4 μεγκαμπαιτ/σεκ κατεβασμα σε μικροτερο απο 1.Επισης ιδιαιτερο προβλημα εχω με το youtube αφου τα βιντεο πολλες φορες κολλανε/δεν φορτωνουν η γινεται ολη η γραμμη φορτωσης γκρι και δεν παιζουν.Ακομα το ping έχει ξεφύγει με servers του εξωτερικου.Τελος εχω αρκετες αποσυνδεσεις και το ρουτερ(Pirelli) τα εχει ψιλοπαιξει αφου μερικες φορες το ανοιγω απο το διακοπτη και τα λαμπακια αναβουν μετα απο τρια δευτερολεπτα.
> Ολα αυτα μετα της καλοκαιρινες διακοπες ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω.


ζήτα τους νέο ρούτερ

----------


## Z€r0

@achiavg Ζήτα τους νέο router όπως λέει και ο gerstavros.

Πάντως η κατάσταση με την ΟΝ χειροτερεύει Κυριακή το internet θύμιζε Dial-Up κατά διαστήματα. :Thumb down:

----------


## achiavg

Τους ζητησα αντικατασταση και μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν.Για να δουμε αν θα βελτιωθει τιποτα.

----------


## wolfy

> @achiavg Ζήτα τους νέο router όπως λέει και ο gerstavros.
> 
> Πάντως η κατάσταση με την ΟΝ χειροτερεύει Κυριακή το internet θύμιζε Dial-Up κατά διαστήματα.


Και να ήταν μόνο Κυριακή!!!! 

Κρίμα πάντως... κάποτε η ΟΝ είχε απο τα καλύτερα pings και πολύς κόσμος ειχε έρθει ακριβώς για αυτό. Κόντραρε τον ΟΤΕ στα ίσα... 

Τώρα, ένας βασικός λόγος που η ΟΝ έχασε αρκετό κόσμο (και που σαι ακόμα) είναι η κατάντια της στον τομέα του on line gaming... 

 Προφανώς στην ΟΝ δεν αντιλαμβάνονται πόσο σημαντικό είναι για μια εταιρία να πιάσει τους gamers και να καταφέρει να τους κρατήσει....

----------


## Z€r0

Γενικό είναι το πρόβλημα.

Δεν χάνει μόνο online gamers αλλά και απλούς χρήστες πιστεύω.

Εδώ και το browsing είναι χάλια.Έχω χειρότερα ping times σε fastpath με ON από ότι είχα σε Interleaved στην Forthnet 5-6 μήνες πριν.

Kαι το απλό browsing είναι αργό, και τελευταία και το youtube αργό.

Το internet ήταν το καλό με την ΟΝ αλλά για την ώρα πάει και αυτό, η τηλεφωνία μέτρια και με τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

----------


## achiavg

> Γενικό είναι το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Δεν χάνει μόνο online gamers αλλά και απλούς χρήστες πιστεύω.
> 
> Εδώ και το browsing είναι χάλια.Έχω χειρότερα ping times σε fastpath με ON από ότι είχα σε Interleaved στην Forthnet 5-6 μήνες πριν.
> 
> Kαι το απλό browsing είναι αργό, και τελευταία και το youtube αργό.
> 
> Το internet ήταν το καλό με την ΟΝ αλλά για την ώρα πάει και αυτό, η τηλεφωνία μέτρια και με τα γνωστά προβλήματα.


Ωστε δεν ειμαι ο μονος που το youtube του σερνεται :Sad: 
Εδω και 20 μερες σερνεται κανονοκα, ακομα και τωρα ουτε ενα βιντεο 2.5 λεπτων δεν μπορει να φορτωσει,και το browsing ειναι μερικες φορες τραγικα αργο. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Και το λεω κι εδω. Μαζευτειτε, γράψτε μια επιστολη και στείλτε τη στην ΟΝ.

----------


## gerstavros

ρε σεις τι λετε?  :Blink:  εμένα γτ πετάει το ίντερνετ? κ δν έχω κ κανενα απολυτως πρόβλημα, ούτε με το τηλ :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ρε σεις τι λετε?  εμένα γτ πετάει το ίντερνετ? κ δν έχω κ κανενα απολυτως πρόβλημα, ούτε με το τηλ


Γι αυτό μου φαίνεται περίεργο.

----------


## gerstavros

επιπλέον έχω το καλύτερο ίντερνετ στη πολυκατοικία (όπου οι διαφορά δν είναι προφανώς θέμα γραμμών). οι άλλοι έχουν ote, hol κ forthnet

----------


## Z€r0

> Ωστε δεν ειμαι ο μονος που το youtube του σερνεται
> Εδω και 20 μερες σερνεται κανονοκα, ακομα και τωρα ουτε ενα βιντεο 2.5 λεπτων δεν μπορει να φορτωσει,και το browsing ειναι μερικες φορες τραγικα αργο.


Προφανώς και όχι ακόμα και στα 360p είναι με τις ώρες του.

----------


## Lusifer_gr

19/10 14:50  tracert www.k-play.de

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     5 ms      5 ms  
  4     6 ms     6 ms      6 ms  
  5     6 ms     6 ms      6 ms  
  6    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  
  7    15 ms    16 ms     *     

  8    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  core-lsf-08G1-0-5.forthnet.gr *(???????? forthnet?)*
  9     *          17 ms    17 ms  core-kln-10Te0-2-0.forthnet.gr
 10   19 ms    22 ms     23 ms  core-kln-12Be4.forthnet.gr
 11     *         18 ms     22 ms  core-kln-13Be1.forthnet.gr

 12   284 ms   297 ms   298 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net
 13   270 ms   266 ms   265 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net 
 14   267 ms   276 ms   277 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net
 15   283 ms   258 ms   246 ms  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net
 16   247 ms   246 ms   249 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net
 17   259 ms   279 ms   312 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net 
 18   285 ms   271 ms   263 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de


Χωρίς Λόγια

----------


## globalnoise

:Laughing:  επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ το routing μέσω forthnet για Γερμανία



```
Traceroute has started…

traceroute to k-play.de (178.20.10.23), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1   (192.168.1.1)  4.963 ms  1.509 ms  1.522 ms
 2  * * *
 3  91.132.2.10 (91.132.2.10)  16.785 ms  6.940 ms  6.955 ms
 4  91.132.2.127 (91.132.2.127)  7.130 ms  6.642 ms  6.946 ms
 5  91.132.3.3 (91.132.3.3)  14.998 ms
    91.132.3.1 (91.132.3.1)  14.232 ms
    91.132.3.3 (91.132.3.3)  15.292 ms
 6  194.219.6.197 (194.219.6.197)  16.240 ms  16.230 ms *
 7  core-lsf-08g1-0-5.forthnet.gr (194.219.41.254)  19.576 ms  15.469 ms *
 8  core-kln-10te1-0-0.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.245)  21.209 ms
    core-kln-10te0-2-0.forthnet.gr (212.251.94.17)  16.425 ms  22.402 ms
 9  * core-kln-12be4.forthnet.gr (213.16.247.33)  19.364 ms  23.237 ms
10  core-kln-13be1.forthnet.gr (213.16.247.10)  22.217 ms  17.903 ms *
11  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net (80.81.192.214)  255.894 ms  261.502 ms  255.478 ms
12  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net (178.248.223.29)  352.088 ms  297.636 ms  306.953 ms
13  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net (178.248.223.18)  307.000 ms  399.945 ms  307.061 ms
14  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net (178.248.223.26)  409.431 ms  296.636 ms  307.052 ms
15  * ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net (217.17.20.6)  324.987 ms  399.469 ms
16  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net (79.171.176.158)  306.946 ms  399.282 ms  307.239 ms
17  * k-play.de (178.20.10.23)  321.247 ms  302.867 ms
```

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ διαφωνώ

----------


## Lusifer_gr

19/10 15:10 

Κλείνω το Pirelli βάζω πάνω το Draytek --> τα ίδια  :Cool: 
Βγάζω το Draytek βάζω πάνω το Speedtouch --> τα ίδια  :Laughing: 


DSLAM Καλλιθέας RIP

@DSLaManiaC  Τι profile έχεις;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> 19/10 15:10 
> 
> Κλείνω το Pirelli βάζω πάνω το Draytek --> τα ίδια 
> Βγάζω το Draytek βάζω πάνω το Speedtouch --> τα ίδια 
> 
> 
> DSLAM Καλλιθέας RIP
> 
> @DSLaManiaC  Τι profile έχεις;


FastPath No limits σε 8ρα σύνδεση.

----------


## Lusifer_gr

> FastPath No limits σε 8ρα σύνδεση.


Μπα άλλαξα profile ---> Πάλι 300άρια+

Για να τους κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο

----------


## globalnoise

> DSLAM Καλλιθέας RIP


Τι σου έφταιξε το DSLAM;

Πάρε και ρώτα τους, από που και ως που το routing μου για Γερμανία περνάει μέσω forthnet pops στη Θεσσαλονίκη; Δεν πληρώσατε τους Ούγγρους; Η τους πληρώσατε και αυτό είναι το uptime που σας προσφέρουν;

 :Razz:

----------


## Lusifer_gr

> Τι σου έφταιξε το DSLAM;
> 
> Πάρε και ρώτα τους, από που και ως που το routing μου για Γερμανία περνάει μέσω forthnet pops στη Θεσσαλονίκη; Δεν πληρώσατε τους Ούγγρους; Η τους πληρώσατε και αυτό είναι το uptime που σας προσφέρουν;


Βρε δε πα να περνάει και από την Κάτω Παναγούλα, εμένα το 350αρι που έχω με ενοχλεί + το ότι σέρνεται το σύμπαν  :Smile: 

Αυτό ίσως έχει να κάνει με το DSLAM μιας και άλλος χρήστης δεν έχει πρόβλημα σε προηγούμενο post


EDIT: Περιμένω τηλ από το "δευτεροβάθμιο τεχνικό τμήμα" (!!!) για να με ενημερώσουν. Ούτε τούρκικο σήριαλ δεν έχει τέτοιο σασπενς!

----------


## wolfy

Tα ίδια και εδώ! Τι έγινε πάλι??? 250ms!!!!!!

----------


## DiM

ΞΑΝA βγαίνουμε με forthnet προς τα έξω εάν έχουν τον Θεο τους. Αμα πάρεις το support και τους το πεις σε ούτε ξέρουν τι να απαντήσουν οποτε δίνεις το τηλέφωνο σου να σε πάρει τεχνικός μετά από λίγες ώρες.

Ο τεχνικός σου λέει δεν μπορώ να μπω στο router σου να το δω !! Σιγά μην είχα την μπακατέλα της ON για router !!!  Tου εξηγείς και σου λέει όλα καλά είναι με oteglobe !!! Να προσπαθείς να τον πείσεις ότι η ON δεν έχει πλέον oteglobe και να επιμένει ότι κάνω εγώ λάθος !!!. Mιλάμε ούτε για τουρικό serial το παραπάνω το επαθα την τελευταία φορα που βγαίναμε με routing απο forthnet.

Να ποτε έγινε ξανά το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=537504

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σοβαρά τώρα, περιμένεις τα παιδιά που μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο να ξέρουν τι να σου πουν όταν τους πεις "routing μέσω forthnet" ?  :Thinking: 

Αυτά τα ξέρουν 2-3 στο noc.

----------


## DiM

Στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο για τεχνική υποστήριξη παίρνω όχι στο λογιστήριο οποτε περιμένω να ξέρει τι είναι traceroute δεν χρειάζεται χαρτί πανεπιστημιου η ανωτατης σχολης να το γνωρίζεις φαντάζομαι και εστω να καταλάβει τουλάχιστον το πρόβλημα. Γιατί από όσα του είπα και τα είπα όσο πιο αναλυτικά μπορούσα μονο δεν το ζωγράφισα αυτός σημείωσε ότι έχω πρόβλημα στο ping !!! 

Από τον τεχνικό που σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο ομως ναι έχω την απαίτηση να ξέρει τι του γίνετε.

----------


## socratis10

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια?Μεχρι εχθες μια χαρα,απο σημερα το πρωι σερνομαι ασχημα...

----------


## tsakman

*Spoiler:*




			tracert www.k-play.de

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    46 ms     7 ms    11 ms  91.132.2.148
  4    11 ms     7 ms    55 ms  91.132.2.127
  5    15 ms    23 ms   101 ms  91.132.3.3
  6    17 ms    17 ms    18 ms  194.219.6.197
  7     *       16 ms    17 ms  core-lsf-08G1-0-5.forthnet.gr [194.219.41.254]
  8     *       19 ms    18 ms  core-kln-10Te0-2-0.forthnet.gr [212.251.94.17]
  9     *       19 ms    23 ms  core-kln-12Be4.forthnet.gr [213.16.247.33]
 10    25 ms    23 ms    23 ms  core-kln-13Be1.forthnet.gr [213.16.247.10]
 11     *       75 ms    74 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214]
 12    74 ms    74 ms    72 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net [178.248.223.29]
 13    73 ms    74 ms    75 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.18]
 14    79 ms    92 ms     *     ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.26]
 15    71 ms     *       76 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 16    74 ms     *       77 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 17    80 ms    75 ms    75 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## LefterisK

```
 tracert www.k-play.de
 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.254
 2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.18
 4     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.127
 5    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  91.132.3.3
 6    16 ms    16 ms    16 ms  194.219.6.197
 7    28 ms    16 ms    16 ms  core-lsf-08G1-0-5.forthnet.gr [194.219.41.254]
 8     *       17 ms    17 ms  core-kln-10Te0-2-0.forthnet.gr [212.251.94.17]
 9     *       15 ms    23 ms  core-kln-12Be4.forthnet.gr [213.16.247.33]
10    38 ms    23 ms    23 ms  core-kln-13Be1.forthnet.gr [213.16.247.10]
11     *        *      305 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214

12   304 ms   318 ms   312 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net [178.248.223.29]
13   316 ms   308 ms   305 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.18]
14   308 ms     *      307 ms  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.26]
15   311 ms   310 ms   309 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
16   307 ms   312 ms   310 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
17   312 ms   306 ms   310 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
```

Παρε μια ωραια τρακοσαρα!!  :Evil:

----------


## DiM

Εγώ πείρα τηλέφωνο μου είπαν δεν γνωρίζουν ποτε θα φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα κάνουν energies. Κλασική απάντηση του δεν ξέρω για εμενα.

Ορίστε και το smokeping έχει πέσει η invitel από τις 14:25 περίπου σήμερα για αυτό σέρνεται ο δίας και έχει δρομολογηθεί κίνηση μέσο του δικτύου της forthnet.

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

----------


## al0000

Χάλια μαύρα...300ρια παντού...δεν μπορώ να παίξω games!
ON...φτιάχτε το αλλιώς την κάνουμε!

........Auto merged post: al0000 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και κάποια timeouts παρακαλώ...

PING www.facebook.com (69.171.242.13): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 69.171.242.13: icmp_seq=0 ttl=243 time=439.396 ms
64 bytes from 69.171.242.13: icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=436.196 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
64 bytes from 69.171.242.13: icmp_seq=3 ttl=243 time=435.692 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 4
64 bytes from 69.171.242.13: icmp_seq=5 ttl=243 time=429.874 ms
64 bytes from 69.171.242.13: icmp_seq=6 ttl=243 time=436.722 ms
64 bytes from 69.171.242.13: icmp_seq=7 ttl=243 time=435.171 ms

........Auto merged post: al0000 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Με on.gr έχω 7ms ping λόγω fastpath...οπότε είναι σίγουρα θέμα bandwidth εξωτερικού


PING www.on.gr (91.132.4.134): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 91.132.4.134: icmp_seq=0 ttl=250 time=6.756 ms
64 bytes from 91.132.4.134: icmp_seq=1 ttl=250 time=6.650 ms
64 bytes from 91.132.4.134: icmp_seq=2 ttl=250 time=6.834 ms

----------


## wolfy

Ξέρετε γιατί έγινε αυτό??? 
Γιατί έκοψαν το invitel 3?

Απάντηση:
 Για να δείτε (αχάριστοι) ότι ΟΝ είναι ιδανική  για on line gaming και να εκτιμήσετε! 

Σας τρόμαξε που έφτασαν τα pings στα 350+? 

Ωραία!!!! 

Τώρα δεν θα  παραπονιέστε για τα 170αρια και τα 200αρια που χτυπάει σε νορμάλ συνθήκες! Μα αυτό, θα λέτε, είναι μια χαρα!!! Παράδειγμα τώρα τα Pings μου φτάνουν μόνο  200ms ενώ το ivnitel έχει επανέλθει..... ω ναι!!!

.....

Κάθε βράδυ και χειρότερα... δυστυχώς....

----------


## Z€r0

Απαράδεκτη η κατάσταση σήμερα όλοι μέρα όχι μόνο νύχτα.

Πιο gaming, oύτε browsing.

Επειδή πολλοί σαν και εμένα δεν έχουν κλείσει 12μηνο αλλά και γιατί δεν ξέρεις τι θα βρείς αλλού ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει κάτι.

Ο ΟΤΕ είναι πανάκριβος και ιδίως για αυτούς που συχρονίζουν χαμηλά εντελώς ασύμφορος.

----------


## Lusifer_gr

Με πήρανε τηλέφωνο από την τεχνική υποστήριξη και ο τεχνικός προσπάθησε να δικαιολογήσει τα αδικαιολόγητα. Ότι δηλαδη η ΟΝ δεν έχει δικό της κύκλωμα με το εξωτερικό και μισθώνει και ότι το ότι πάει μέσω Fortnet δε λέει κάτι και άλλες λοιπές μπούρδες. Επίσης είπε πως μέχρι αύριο θα φτιαχνόταν. Πράγματι, Invitel is back as it seems

----------


## tnt

Το αποφάσισα εδώ και 2-3 μέρες.. Αποχωρώ από ΟΝ και πάω HOL.. Αιτία κυρίως τα ping που ακόμα και στο σερφάρισμα/youtube 360p ήταν ελεινό και τραγικό.. Άλλη αιτία ο συγχρονισμός μου που με τα στατιστικά που βλέπετε δίπλα από το username μου, πάνω από 13 δεν είδα.. Που ακόμα και forthnet πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχα 15-16.. Άλλη αιτία που προέκυψε τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες, είναι να μένω χωρίς τηλέφωνο ΟΛΟ το απόγευμα-βράδυ με την ΟΝ να με κοροιδεύει λέγοντας πως ακόμα το ψάχνουν.. Μέτρο-μέτρο να το ελέγχαν το καλώδιο από το σπίτι μέχρι το κέντρο τους θα το είχαν βρει σε μισό μήνα+.. Επίσης στην hol θα έχω τα πρώτα 3 πάγια δώρο, 29€ το μήνα πάγιο.. Πρακτικά κερδίζω κοντά στα 8-10€ το μήνα προσθέτοντας τέλη ενεργοποιήσης, αφαιρώντας τα πάγια κτλ.. 

Η ΟΝ με πήρε για αντιπροσφορά με 2 πάγια δώρο και να με κατεβάσει λίγο την τιμή.. Βέβαια και 6μηνο να μου έδιναν δώρο δεν θα καθόμουν με τόσα προβλήματα.. Οπότε η αίτηση προχωράει κανονικά και σε 15 μέρες θα έχω αλλάξει πάροχο.. 

Άλλαξα σε HOL γιατί είδα 1-2 γραμμές καλές στην γειτονιά και γιατί πιστεύω πως χειρότερα δεν θα είναι.. Οπότε θα μου μένει το 10άρικο το μήνα τουλάχιστον, αν η γραμμή μου μείνει στα ίδια επίπεδα.. 

Θα ενημερώσω με στατιστικά μετά την μετάβαση να δούμε αν τελικά φταίει η γραμμή μου ή η ΟΝ για τα χάλια στο σπίτι μου..

----------


## wolfy

> Το αποφάσισα εδώ και 2-3 μέρες.. Αποχωρώ από ΟΝ και πάω HOL.. Αιτία κυρίως τα ping που ακόμα και στο σερφάρισμα/youtube 360p ήταν ελεινό και τραγικό.. Άλλη αιτία ο συγχρονισμός μου που με τα στατιστικά που βλέπετε δίπλα από το username μου, πάνω από 13 δεν είδα.. Που ακόμα και forthnet πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχα 15-16.. Άλλη αιτία που προέκυψε τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες, είναι να μένω χωρίς τηλέφωνο ΟΛΟ το απόγευμα-βράδυ με την ΟΝ να με κοροιδεύει λέγοντας πως ακόμα το ψάχνουν.. Μέτρο-μέτρο να το ελέγχαν το καλώδιο από το σπίτι μέχρι το κέντρο τους θα το είχαν βρει σε μισό μήνα+.. Επίσης στην hol θα έχω τα πρώτα 3 πάγια δώρο, 29€ το μήνα πάγιο.. Πρακτικά κερδίζω κοντά στα 8-10€ το μήνα προσθέτοντας τέλη ενεργοποιήσης, αφαιρώντας τα πάγια κτλ.. 
> 
> Η ΟΝ με πήρε για αντιπροσφορά με 2 πάγια δώρο και να με κατεβάσει λίγο την τιμή.. Βέβαια και 6μηνο να μου έδιναν δώρο δεν θα καθόμουν με τόσα προβλήματα.. Οπότε η αίτηση προχωράει κανονικά και σε 15 μέρες θα έχω αλλάξει πάροχο.. 
> 
> Άλλαξα σε HOL γιατί είδα 1-2 γραμμές καλές στην γειτονιά και γιατί πιστεύω πως χειρότερα δεν θα είναι.. Οπότε θα μου μένει το 10άρικο το μήνα τουλάχιστον, αν η γραμμή μου μείνει στα ίδια επίπεδα.. 
> 
> Θα ενημερώσω με στατιστικά μετά την μετάβαση να δούμε αν τελικά φταίει η γραμμή μου ή η ΟΝ για τα χάλια στο σπίτι μου..


Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ακόμα και αν η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου δεν είναι και τόσο καλή, όπως και να χει η ΟΝ επιβαρύνει το προβλημα με τα χάλια της. Αυτή τη στιγμή, ώς συνήθως, τα pings είναι 180-200 στην καλύτερη..... Ένα μήνα τώρα η ίδια ιστορία κάθε μέρα και δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## iakoboss7

> Που ακόμα και forthnet πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχα 15-16..


ΑΡΑ σωστα εχεις τωρα 12, μια χαρα ειναι, πανω κατω τοσο εχουμε χασει και εμεις απο το cross talking επειδη ΟΛΟΙ εχουν internet πια... + οτι τα dslam εχουν γεμισει...

δεν παιζει να εχεις μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα με forthnet (περα απο το λιγο παραπανω λογο χαμηλότερου minimum snr). για τα pings και για το youtube ναι ετσι ειναι και σε μενα και εκει συμφωνω.

----------


## MANTHES

Mη το λες αυτο γιατι πχ εγω ειμαι σε σημειο της πολης με πολυ κοσμο και ομως ενω πρωτα συνδεομουν στα 20 με φορθνετ, με εριξαν σε ενα χρονο στα 17, αλλα μετα με ον ειχα ξαναπαει στα 19+ και τωρα με wind ειμαι επισης στα 19+ και με δυνατοτητα να παω πιο πανω εχοντας ως δεδομενο οτι το snr της wind ειναι στα 9 και οχι στα 6 οπως ειχαν οι αλλοι δυο.

----------


## tnt

> Mη το λες αυτο γιατι πχ εγω ειμαι σε σημειο της πολης με πολυ κοσμο και ομως ενω πρωτα συνδεομουν στα 20 με φορθνετ, με εριξαν σε ενα χρονο στα 17, αλλα μετα με ον ειχα ξαναπαει στα 19+ και τωρα με wind ειμαι επισης στα 19+ και με δυνατοτητα να παω πιο πανω εχοντας ως δεδομενο οτι το snr της wind ειναι στα 9 και οχι στα 6 οπως ειχαν οι αλλοι δυο.


Αυτό έγινε και σε εμένα.. Forthnet στα 15-16 σταθερά, σωστά και πραγματικά στην αρχή.. Μετά με ρίχνουν στα 13 περίπου.. Πάω ΟΝ και είμαι 13-14.. Σταδιακά έφτασα τα 11-12 με ΧΑΛΙΑ pings.. Πιστεύω στην ΧΟΛ επειδή έχουν ελάχιστοι και θεωρώ ότι η ΟΝ είναι τιγκαρισμένη θα ανέβω.. Έστω να φτιάξει το ping να μπορώ να σερφάρω όπως θα έπρεπε εν έτει 2011.. Δεν με νοιάζει τόσο το download (ας περιμένω και 3-4 λεπτά παραπάνω σε κάθε ταινία)..

----------


## Lusifer_gr

> Αυτό έγινε και σε εμένα.. Forthnet στα 15-16 σταθερά, σωστά και πραγματικά στην αρχή.. Μετά με ρίχνουν στα 13 περίπου.. Πάω ΟΝ και είμαι 13-14.. Σταδιακά έφτασα τα 11-12 με ΧΑΛΙΑ pings.. *Πιστεύω στην ΧΟΛ επειδή έχουν ελάχιστοι και θεωρώ ότι η ΟΝ είναι τιγκαρισμένη θα ανέβω..* Έστω να φτιάξει το ping να μπορώ να σερφάρω όπως θα έπρεπε εν έτει 2011.. Δεν με νοιάζει τόσο το download (ας περιμένω και 3-4 λεπτά παραπάνω σε κάθε ταινία)..



Το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας φίλε μου  :ROFL:

----------


## Seitman

Μπορεί να μην είναι ελάχιστοι στην HOL αλλά σίγουρα θα ανέβει ο συγχρονισμός και η ταχύτητα, κρίνοντας από τις δικές μου συνδέσεις.

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Μπορεί να εννοεί στην περιοχή του ελάχιστοι...

----------


## johnson

Θα έχεις υψηλότερο SNR, χωρίς το fast path. Στη θέση σου δε θα πήγαινα HOL.

----------


## tnt

> Το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας φίλε μου


Να τεκμηριώσω  :Smile: 

Επειδή έχω κονέ με τον ταχυδρόμο, βλέπω τους φακέλους στο γκρι κουτί και στην γειτόνια μου υπάρχουν παρά πολλοί σε forthnet και πολλοί σε cyta.. Γενικά πολύ ίντερνετ στην περιοχή μου δεν παίζει επειδή είναι πολλοί ξένοι που δεν νοιάζονται, αλλά από την άλλη είναι πολύ φοιτητές με τιγκαρισμένες γραμμές από το πρωι ως το βράδυ.. 

Οπότε βάσει χρημάτων, και βάσει λογαριασμών που παρατηρώ στον ταχυδρόμο και γενικά σε οικοδομές HOL έχουν ελάχιστοι εδώ λόγω marketing hol υποθέτω και επειδή δεν παίζει χρήμα στην περιοχή.. 

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έκανα σωστές παρατηρήσεις και στην hol να είμαι καλύτερα.. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να δουλεύει το τηλ γιατί η ΟΝ δεν ξέρει εδώ και 3 βδομάδες τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει.. Επίσης στην hol Σίγουρα δεν θα έχω 160ms ping όπως τώρα στο kplay.. Η αλλαγή έγινε και θα δείξει στην πορεία.. Ρίσκο είναι  :Smile:

----------


## Z€r0

@tnt Καλή τύχη!Είναι όντως τί θα σου κάτσει!Τουλάχιστον δεν θα πληρώνεις και τηλέφωνο χωρίς να το έχεις με τις διακοπές που έχεις με την ΟΝ.HOL είναι ρίσκο αλλά εάν ισχύει αυτό που λές ότι την έχουν λίγοι εκεί πέρα ίσως σου κάτσει καλή γραμμή.

----------


## achiavg

Ειναι φυσιολογικο να λαμβανω αυτες τις ενδειξεις σε tracert με youtube;
C:\Users\user>tracert youtube.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: youtube.com [74.125.232.98]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  3    15 ms    15 ms    48 ms  91.132.2.24
  4    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.170
  5    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  91.132.2.198
  6    90 ms    90 ms   179 ms  204.245.37.173
  7   124 ms    91 ms    90 ms  te8-1-10GE.ar7.LON3.gblx.net [67.16.143.217]
  8   100 ms   100 ms   100 ms  72.14.198.173
  9    89 ms    89 ms    90 ms  66.249.94.78
 10   101 ms   114 ms    99 ms  72.14.233.63
 11    89 ms    90 ms    89 ms  209.85.255.74
 12   101 ms   102 ms   102 ms  209.85.241.227
 13    92 ms    99 ms    90 ms  72.14.232.77
 14    89 ms    87 ms    88 ms  72.14.232.63
 15    88 ms    87 ms    87 ms  ytstatic.l.google.com [74.125.232.98]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

Και δεν ειναι μονο αυτο σχεδον με οποιοδηποτε site και να κανω μου πεταει πολλα 90-170.

----------


## benis

Χωρις fast path

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 80ms, Maximum = 81ms, Average = 80ms

----------


## Z€r0

> Xwris fast path
> 
> Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=48
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=48
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=48
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=48
> 
> Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
> ...


Σήμερα θα ήταν όλα καλά αλλά μου έσκασε νέο ΟΝ πρόβλημα: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=560015 :Thumb down: Έτσι 168ms αυτήν την ώρα και 50% packet loss την μία και στο καπάκι 88ms average :What..?: 


> Εμένα τις τελευταίες μέρες εκτός απο την αύξηση των pings κτλ... το ρούτερ κάνει το εξής: Μετά απο μερικες ώρες μέσα στην μέρα και ενώ δεν αποσυγχρονίζει και τα λαμπάκια ανάβουν κανονικά, δεν μπορεί να μπει ιντερνετ κτλ και χρειάζεται κλείσιμο για να δουλέψει. ... το αντιμετωπίζει και κανείς άλλος?
> 
> ΥΣ
> Αυτό γίνεται "αρκετές" φορές κάθε μέρα!


Ναι εγώ τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες, δές εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=560015

----------


## benis

Μπορουμε να δουμε ενα ping με fast path?

----------


## Lusifer_gr

Ορίστε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  
  4    22 ms     6 ms     6 ms  
  5     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  
  6     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  te4-2.atene2.ate.seabone.net 
  7    81 ms    80 ms    80 ms  telia.franco31.fra.seabone.net
  8    85 ms    85 ms    85 ms  ffm-bb1-link.telia.net
  9    85 ms    84 ms    85 ms  ffm-b6-link.telia.net
 10    85 ms    86 ms    85 ms  vsenet-01763-ffm-b2.c.telia.net
 11    85 ms    85 ms    85 ms  250-235-024-217.ip-addr.vsenet.de [217.24.235.242]
 12    85 ms    85 ms    85 ms  102-193-018-212.ip-addr.vsenet.de [212.18.193.102]
 13    85 ms    85 ms    85 ms  ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [217.17.20.98]
 14   127 ms    85 ms    85 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net [178.248.223.29]
 15    86 ms    86 ms    86 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.18]
 16    86 ms    86 ms    87 ms  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.26]
 17    87 ms    86 ms    87 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 18    87 ms    87 ms    87 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 19    87 ms    87 ms    87 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23]

Χμμ συνήθως έχω 70αρια δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει at the moment

----------


## Z€r0

Fast path = Interleaved στην ΟΝ πλέον δηλαδή; :Laughing: Καλά έχουν μπλέξει τα καλώδια στην ΟΝ, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## benis

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 84ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 84ms


Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    33 ms    34 ms    33 ms  91.132.2.52
  4    34 ms    34 ms    55 ms  91.132.2.168
  5    34 ms    34 ms    34 ms  91.132.2.127
  6    90 ms    90 ms   136 ms  213.197.64.225
  7    82 ms    99 ms    81 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]

  8   111 ms   110 ms   111 ms  ae2.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  9   206 ms    82 ms    82 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    85 ms    86 ms    85 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net [178.248.223.29]
 11    83 ms    93 ms    82 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.18]
 12    84 ms    83 ms    83 ms  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.26]
 13    85 ms    84 ms    92 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 14    84 ms    85 ms    84 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 15    84 ms    84 ms    83 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Trace complete.

----------


## wolfy

Τι έπαθε πάλι η invitel... ???? άμα πιά....

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

----------


## matelas

> Τι έπαθε πάλι η invitel... ???? άμα πιά....
> 
> http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On


Ρωτήστε την forthnet.  :Whistle:

----------


## benis

Τωρα καλα τα βλεπω



```
Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  . [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    34 ms    64 ms    34 ms  91.132.2.52
  4    34 ms    35 ms    35 ms  91.132.2.168
  5    34 ms    34 ms    34 ms  91.132.2.127
  6    80 ms    79 ms    80 ms  213.197.64.225
  7    81 ms    81 ms    81 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]

  8   111 ms   110 ms   110 ms  ae2.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  9    81 ms    82 ms    82 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    92 ms    87 ms    87 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net [178.248.223.29]
 11    83 ms    83 ms    82 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.18]
 12    82 ms    82 ms    81 ms  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.26]
 13    83 ms    84 ms    83 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 14    84 ms    83 ms    83 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 15    84 ms    83 ms    83 ms  ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de [178.20.10.23
]
```

----------


## ThReSh

μετά τις 12:00 δεν είναι ώρα αιχμής  :Razz:

----------


## wolfy

Tις τελευταίες 2 μέρες τα πινγκ είχαν *πέσει* τόσο πολύ που θεώρησα ότι κάτι καλό κάνανε... έπαιζα με  pings που έιχα πολύ καιρό να δω πχ 35ms... και γενικά το δίκτυο της ΟΝ φαινόταν αεράτο χωρίς μπουκώματα όλες τις ώρες... 

Εχθές όμως κατά τις 9 παρά, τα pings καρφώθηκα στα 160ms (ξαφνικά απο τα 50ms)... αλλά το περίεργο είναι ότι μόνο το invitel παρουσίασε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Οι υπόλοιπες δρομολογήσεις ήταν "άψογες" και τις ώρες αιχμής...  

Τι να πω....

μα καλά δεν μπορούν να στήσουν ένα σωστό δίκτυο εκεί στην ΟΝ....  ?

ΥΣ
Τελικά εξαγοραστήκαμε?

----------


## Z€r0

> μετά τις 12:00 δεν είναι ώρα αιχμής


Με την ΟΝ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. :Razz: 

Πάντως εμένα μου πετάει αρκετές φορές "Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης."Τί είναι αυτό; :Whistle:

----------


## benis

:Smile: 



```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 84ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 84ms
```

----------


## gerstavros

ας βάλω κι εγω το δικο μου  :Razz: 
PING www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=61.7 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=49 time=61.9 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=49 time=60.7 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=49 time=60.5 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=49 time=60.6 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=49 time=61.3 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=49 time=60.4 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=8 ttl=49 time=61.2 ms
^C
--- www.k-play.de ping statistics ---
8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7012ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 60.499/61.074/61.927/0.519 ms

----------


## wolfy

Στις 21:30 όμως τα πράγματα δεν ήταν καλά όμως.... Μπούκωσε πάλι το invitel 3.... 
Δεν μπορούν να στήσουν σωστά ένα δίκτιο εκεί στην ΟΝ με τίποτα λέμε!!!! Αφού βλέπουν ότι μπουκώνει γιατί δεν το διορθώνουν??? Αφού βλέπουν ότι το υπόλοιπο δίκτιο έιναι εντάξει γιατί δεν τα μοιράζουν....?

----------


## Z€r0

Εάν δεν κάνουν αναβάθμιση η επόμενη λύση είναι να χάσουν αρκετούς πελάτες ώστε να γίνει επαρκές το δίκτυο τους. :Thumb down:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Παιδιά, δεν ξέρω για Ping γιατί seedαρω τώρα, αλλά από bw δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα!!
Συνέχεια στα 830+ είμαι!!

Μήπως κάνανε κάτι;

----------


## Z€r0

Τί γίνεται με τις διασυνδέσεις της ΟΝ;Δύο από τα Seabone που έδειχναν κίνηση φαίνονται νεκρά εδώ και μία μέρα περίπου: http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On.

Μίσθωσαν άλλα κυκλώματα; :What..?: 

Τί στο καλό κάνουν εκεί στην ΟΝ; :Thinking:

----------


## nikolas17

Η σελίδα της ΟΝ είναι κάτω για την ώρα πάντως..  :Thinking:

----------


## Z€r0

> Η σελίδα της ΟΝ είναι κάτω για την ώρα πάντως..


Ναι είχε πέσει αλλά το link για το My On δούλευε.Πάντως εδώ και ώρα δουλεύει κανονικά.

Μάλλον καμία πληρωμή θα τους ξέφυγε. :Razz:

----------


## Lusifer_gr

Τα Ping έχουν πέσει δραματικά τις τελευταίες μέρες. 25-30 ms κάτω ίσως και παραπάνω. Κάτι πείραξαν προς το καλύτερο

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Μήπως σχετίζονται με αυτό οι καθυστερήσεις;

----------


## bob_sfougarakis

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=49
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 99ms, Maximum = 101ms, Average = 99ms

Tracing route to www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     1 ms    <1 ms   [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    44 ms    45 ms    43 ms  91.132.2.28
  4    45 ms    44 ms    44 ms  91.132.2.168
  5    45 ms   108 ms    44 ms  91.132.2.127
  6    57 ms    55 ms    57 ms  213.197.64.225
  7    79 ms    81 ms    96 ms  xe-4-3-0.bix-p1.hu.invitel.net [213.163.54.209]

  8    97 ms    96 ms   132 ms  ae2.fra-c1.de.invitel.net [213.163.52.242]
  9    98 ms    96 ms    97 ms  decix-u11.ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [80.81.192.214
]
 10    98 ms    98 ms    96 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net [178.248.223.29]
 11    99 ms   116 ms    99 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.18]
 12   101 ms   185 ms    98 ms  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.26]
 13    99 ms   100 ms    98 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 14    99 ms   100 ms    99 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 15   100 ms    99 ms   100 ms  www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Trace complete.

Η κατάσταση παραμένει τραγική!!!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Καλά ντάξει δε τη λες και "τραγική".

100ms είναι, όχι 500.

----------


## globalnoise

> 100ms είναι, όχι 500.


Απ'τα οποία τα 44 είναι του BBRAS :Whistle: 

Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημά σου bob_sfougaraki

----------


## LefterisK

Σε μενα τωρα παντως ειναι γυρω στα 55-56ms.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Απ'τα οποία τα 44 είναι του BBRAS
> 
> Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημά σου bob_sfougaraki


Απλώς παίζει interleaving

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

```
Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=119ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=87ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=157ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=94ms TTL=50
```

Ενώ κάνω seed...
Μια χαρά το βρίσκω...

----------


## Spartangr

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.

Ο οτε εξακολουθει να εχει μεχρι και σημερα τα χαμηλοτερα ping? παιζω πολυ online και σκεφτομαι να την κανω απο ΟΝ.

----------


## iakoboss7

o OTE ειχε εχει και θα εχει τα χαμηλοτερα ping και το καλυτερο ποιοτικα internet απο ολους.

----------


## prodromosfan

> o OTE ειχε εχει και θα εχει τα χαμηλοτερα ping και το καλυτερο ποιοτικα internet απο ολους.


ακριβώς +1 
(νταξει για το μελλον δεν ξερουμε, αλλά για να χαλάσει πρεπει να προσπαθήσει πααααάρα πολύ  :Razz: )

----------


## bob_sfougarakis

> Απ'τα οποία τα 44 είναι του BBRAS
> 
> Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημά σου bob_sfougaraki


Που είναι δηλαδή; Για δώσε μια εικόνα,γιατί το έχασα.

----------


## wolfy

Ωστε έφτιαξαν τα πινγκς ε? ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

Για δείτε τώρα τι όμορφα 250αρια χτυπάει!!!! 
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

Το εχουμε πει 1000 φορές, οτι οι "άνθρωποι" εκει μέσα είναι ανίκανοι να στήσουν ένα σωστό δίκτυο!! 

Τι άχρηστη εταιρία... !!!

----------


## socratis10

280 ping,μαλιστα...

----------


## wolfy

> 280 ping,μαλιστα...


Aυτά τα χάλια αποτελούν προειδοποίηση για τυχόν καινούργιους χρήστες που σκέφτονται να έρθουν στην ΟΝ δελεαζόμενοι απο τις προσφορές που κάνει η εταιρία. Ας έχουν υπόψη τους όλοι αυτοί, ότι  η ΟΝ έχει το χειρότερο δίκτυο σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες εταιρίες και αποτελεί την χειρότερη επιλογή που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάποιος όσον αφορά το σε ποιον πάροχο να πάει.
Μείνετε μακριά... (για το καλό σας).  :Wink:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Aυτά τα χάλια αποτελούν προειδοποίηση για τυχόν καινούργιους χρήστες που σκέφτονται να έρθουν στην ΟΝ δελεαζόμενοι απο τις προσφορές που κάνει η εταιρία. Ας έχουν υπόψη τους όλοι αυτοί, ότι  η ΟΝ έχει το χειρότερο δίκτυο σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες εταιρίες και αποτελεί την χειρότερη επιλογή που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάποιος όσον αφορά το σε ποιον πάροχο να πάει.
> Μείνετε μακριά... (για το καλό σας).


πηγαινε και στη cyta να σου πω εγώ. 
Τουλάχιστον εδώ μπορείς να δεις και ενα video στο youtube χωρίς να περιμένεις να κάνει buffer λες και εχεις 56κ συνδεση.  :Sad: 
Δεν μιλάω καν για 4net  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Γενικά όλοι κάπου χωλαίνουν.

----------


## wolfy

> πηγαινε και στη cyta να σου πω εγώ. 
> Τουλάχιστον εδώ μπορείς να δεις και ενα video στο youtube χωρίς να περιμένεις να κάνει buffer λες και εχεις 56κ συνδεση. 
> Δεν μιλάω καν για 4net 
> 
> Γενικά όλοι κάπου χωλαίνουν.


  Αναφερόμουν σε σχέση με τα pings! H cyta 300αρίζει στα pings της με Ευρώπη?

----------


## tnt

Γειά και πάλι! Είχα πεί ότι θα πάω στην HOL και πήγα τελικά.. Το ρίσκο άξιζε καταρχήν για τα -5€ το μήνα και πλέον άλλα -5€ λόγω Alpha bonus! 

Πάμε στα νούμερα τώρα.. Επειδή δεν είμαι σπίτι πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν είχα πολύ χρόνο για δοκιμές με πολλά μόντεμ και dmt πειράματα κτλ.. Οπότε θα αναφέρω τα μαμά νούμερα.. Επίσης είμαι ήδη 1 βδομάδα ενεργοποιημένος, άρα τα θεωρώ ασφαλή συμπεράσματα..  

Καταρχήν δείτε ping όλες τις ώρες (που δοκίμασα τουλάχιστον):

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: k-play.de [178.20.10.23]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  netfaster.iad [192.168.2.1]
  2    27 ms    27 ms    29 ms  loopback2004.med01.dsl.hol.gr [62.38.0.170]
  3    27 ms    27 ms    27 ms  62.38.40.177
  4    29 ms    31 ms    29 ms  gigaeth00-05-01-04.med00.ccr.hol.gr [62.38.97.13
]
  5    28 ms    28 ms    29 ms  gigaeth00-05-02-04.med00.ccr.hol.gr [62.38.97.21
]
  6    70 ms    78 ms    72 ms  GigabitEthernet2-0-164.ipcolo1.frankfurt1.level3
.net [62.67.38.17]
  7    72 ms    71 ms    71 ms  ae-31-80.car1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.154.13
1]
  8    73 ms    72 ms    72 ms  62.67.32.134
  9    90 ms    89 ms    90 ms  ge-0-0-0.105.ts-r2.69.ip.vsenet.de [217.24.235.2
42]
 10    72 ms    72 ms    72 ms  102-193-018-212.ip-addr.vsenet.de [212.18.193.10
2]
 11    84 ms   172 ms    84 ms  ge-020.rc2.f.teliko.net [217.17.20.98]
 12    71 ms    71 ms    71 ms  ge-020.rc4.f.teliko.net [178.248.223.29]
 13    91 ms    92 ms    91 ms  xe-000.rc3.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.18]
 14    72 ms    73 ms    72 ms  ge-030.rc1.lm.teliko.net [178.248.223.26]
 15    73 ms    72 ms    74 ms  ge-1.sml2.lm.teliko.net [217.17.20.6]
 16    74 ms    74 ms    74 ms  rc1.globalgroup.teliko.net [79.171.176.158]
 17    88 ms    75 ms    73 ms  k-play.de [178.20.10.23]

Αυτά είναι τα ping σταθερά όλες τις ώρες και μέρες στην 1 βδομάδα που είμαι στην HOL.. 

Στατιστικά του router που έστειλαν, το netfaster iad2:
Status: 	Configured	Current
Line Status	---	SHOWTIME
Link Type	---	Interleave Path

[Go Top]

Data Rate: 	Upstream	Downstream
Actual Data Rate	902 (Kbps.)	13800 (Kbps.)

[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	10.5 dB	9.0 dB
Attenuation	7.9 dB	11.4 dB

Indicator Name	Near End Indicator	Far End Indicator
FEC Error	1577	0
CRC Error	7	0
HEC Error	51	0

[Go Top]

Statistics: 	Received Cells	Transmitted Cells
Cell Counter	2415485	800463

To snr η hol το βάζει από default στο 11 που κλείδωνα στα 12.700.. Σχεδόν 1mbps πιο πάνω από την ΟΝ.. Σήμερα τους έκανα ένα τηλ και τους είπα να το πάνε στο 9, όπως διάβασα ότι έκαναν κάποιοι στο φόρουμ.. Μέσα σε 2 λεπτά το έκαναν (παρακολουθούσα το modem για restart) και μετά από 2-3 λεπτά με πήρε τηλ και τεχνικός να ρωτήσει αν είναι όλα οκ.. Έτσι κλείδωσα στα 13.800 με 9 snr.. Υποψιάζομαι ότι με dmt και snr στο 2-4 θα φτάσω τα 16-17 που έφτανε κάποτε η γραμμή μου..

Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος! Βέβαια δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα.. Κατά την διαδικασία της αίτησης, μου έστειλαν τον εξοπλισμό στο σπίτι της αδερφής μου που είναι σε άλλη πόλη και έχουμε και εκεί hol.. Έτυχε η αδερφή μου και ήρθε θεσσαλονίκη και έφερε τον εξοπλισμό μαζί.. Αλλιώς θα τους έκραζα ατελείωτα.. 

Τελευταία φορά που γράφω στο θέμα της ΟΝ, εκτός αν με χρεώσουν τα τέλη αποσύνδεσης παρόλο που έχω κλείσει σχεδόν 2 χρόνια.. Προφανώς και δεν θα πληρωθούν, γιατί έφυγα επειδή 1 μήνα μέρα παρά μέρα δεν δούλευε το τηλ και δεν μπορούσαν να το φτιάξουν..

Καλή συνέχεια παίδες!

----------


## Z€r0

Καλύτερα νούμερα και στην HOL που δεν ακούγονται και τα καλύτερα.

Άντε και 16+Mbps tnt. :One thumb up: 


> Αναφερόμουν σε σχέση με τα pings! H cyta 300αρίζει στα pings της με Ευρώπη?


Ενημερωτικά πιστεύω πώς και η Cyta χάλια είναι.

----------


## globalnoise

The invitel is gone

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clip...-breaking-wind

----------


## kaltzone

> Καλύτερα νούμερα και στην HOL που δεν ακούγονται και τα καλύτερα.
> 
> Άντε και 16+Mbps tnt.Ενημερωτικά πιστεύω πώς και η Cyta χάλια είναι.


θέλετε λύση?...... ΟΤΕ

----------


## tnt

> θέλετε λύση?...... ΟΤΕ


ΟΤΕ όντως.. το θέμα είναι οτί εμένα προσωπικά θα μου βγαίνει το 2πλάσιο κάθε μήνα.. Άρα δεν τα δίνω από την στιγμή που έχω τα αυτονόητα.. σταθερότητα πλέον και νορμάλ τιμές..

----------


## Z€r0

> θέλετε λύση?...... ΟΤΕ


Όχι όμως και να την χρυσοπληρώσουμε.


> The invitel is gone


Πάει και έρχεται εδώ και καιρό.Το θέμα είναι τί γίνεται με τις διασυνδέσεις της ΟΝ γενικότερα γιατί εδώ και καιρό Seabone1 και Seabone3 της ON Telecoms που έδειχναν κίνηση: http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On πλέον δεν δείχνουν.

Ξέρουμε εάν υπάρχουν ακόμα;Μήπως η ΟΝ έκανε άλλες διασυνδέσεις; :What..?: 

Δεν ανεβαίνουν πλέον τα pings το ίδιο συχνά αλλά αρκετά βράδια το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.

----------


## wolfy

> Όχι όμως και να την χρυσοπληρώσουμε.Πάει και έρχεται εδώ και καιρό.Το θέμα είναι τί γίνεται με τις διασυνδέσεις της ΟΝ γενικότερα γιατί εδώ και καιρό Seabone1 και Seabone3 της ON Telecoms που έδειχναν κίνηση: http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On πλέον δεν δείχνουν.
> 
> Ξέρουμε εάν υπάρχουν ακόμα;Μήπως η ΟΝ έκανε άλλες διασυνδέσεις;
> 
> Δεν ανεβαίνουν πλέον τα pings το ίδιο συχνά αλλά αρκετά βράδια το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.


Kαι βέβαια συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα. Αυτή τη στιγμή χτυπάει 200 άρια και ανεβαίνει. 

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

Είπαμε και ξανάπαμε ότι στην ΟΝ δεν μπορούν να στήσουν σωστά το δίκτυο τους. Δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικοί λόγοι, είναι και οι οικονομικοί βέβαια, αλλά κυρίως είναι θέμα μπακαλίστικης νοοτροπίας των μετόχων της εταιρίας.

Είναι επιχειρηματίες της πλάκας για αυτό και κανείς εκ των υπευθύνων δεν κάνει κάτι, γιατί κανείς τους δεν ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει κατί εφόσον τους gamers τους έχουν χεσμένους. Αδιαφορούν για μια απο τις πιο κερδοφόρες αγορές, την αγορά των gamers.... έτσι λοιπόν μοιράζεται η πίτα και η ΟΝ παίρνει ψίχουλα εφόσον η πλειονότητα φεύγει για ΟΤΕ και λοιπούς παρόχους.

*Μείνετε μακριά απο ΟΝ όσοι θέλετε αξιοπρεπές on line gaming!!!!!



*

----------


## Z€r0

Ναι τα βλέπω καθημερινές βράδυ παρά βράδυ και τελικά ήρθε το ΠΣΚ και πάλι τα ίδια.

Στην ουσία κάθε βράδυ τα ίδια χάλια.

Καλά για online gaming άστα να πάνε.

Τουλάχιστον επανήλθαν στο φυσιολογικό browsing και downloading, τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή, βέβαια και αυτό μπορεί μέσα στο ΣΚ να τα παίξει πάλι.

----------


## ftsalas

Καλά έχει γίνει τραγική πλέον η κατάσταση. Χθες από τις 17:30 και μετά ούτε απλό browsing. Και στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την ον και ο πρώτος ο τυπάκος και αυτός που πήρε σήμερα θέλαν να με βγάλουν και τρελό! Ρώτησε ο πρώτος συνδεσμολογία του λέω και εγώ ότι είναι όλα καλά, μου ζητάει να τα πω αναλυτικά και φτάνοντας στην πρίζα του τηλεφώνου του εξηγώ ότι είναι νέου τύπου http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/images/P/T-600_TF_M.jpg και αυτός επίτηδες ή όχι δεν ξέρω, καταλαβαίνει τις πολύ παλιές με το κουτάκι και μου λέει αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Με τα πολλά το προωθεί στο τεχνικό τμήμα. Παίρνει σήμερα ο τεχνικός και μου λέει ότι η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια και υπερφορτωμένη επειδή ΜΑΛΛΟΝ χρησιμοποιώ παλαιού τύπου πρίζα. Και του εξηγώ αυτό που δεν κατάλαβε ο συνάδελφος του και μου λέει ε γιατί αλλάζετε συνέχεια προφίλ στο My ON ? Με τα πολλά και αυτός μου λέει ότι δεν βλέπει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή και ότι ούτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα χωρητικότητας/bandwidth από αυτούς. Και θα ξαναπάρει αύριο κατά τις 6 για να επιβεβαιώσει το πρόβλημα!! Λες και τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου δηλαδή!! Αλλά δεν τους κάθισε το κόλπο με την παλαιού τύπου πρίζα για να μαζέψουν τα αμάζευτα και δεν ξέρουν τι να πουν!

Υ.Γ.
Η υποτιθέμενα προβληματική γραμμή έχει Attenuation 12.5 dB Download και 4.0 dB Upload

----------


## benis

> Καλά έχει γίνει τραγική πλέον η κατάσταση. Χθες από τις 17:30 και μετά ούτε απλό browsing. Και στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την ον και ο πρώτος ο τυπάκος και αυτός που πήρε σήμερα θέλαν να με βγάλουν και τρελό! Ρώτησε ο πρώτος συνδεσμολογία του λέω και εγώ ότι είναι όλα καλά, μου ζητάει να τα πω αναλυτικά και φτάνοντας στην πρίζα του τηλεφώνου του εξηγώ ότι είναι νέου τύπου http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/images/P/T-600_TF_M.jpg και αυτός επίτηδες ή όχι δεν ξέρω, καταλαβαίνει τις πολύ παλιές με το κουτάκι και μου λέει αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. Με τα πολλά το προωθεί στο τεχνικό τμήμα. Παίρνει σήμερα ο τεχνικός και μου λέει ότι η γραμμή μου είναι χάλια και υπερφορτωμένη επειδή ΜΑΛΛΟΝ χρησιμοποιώ παλαιού τύπου πρίζα. Και του εξηγώ αυτό που δεν κατάλαβε ο συνάδελφος του και μου λέει ε γιατί αλλάζετε συνέχεια προφίλ στο My ON ? Με τα πολλά και αυτός μου λέει ότι δεν βλέπει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή και ότι ούτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα χωρητικότητας/bandwidth από αυτούς. Και θα ξαναπάρει αύριο κατά τις 6 για να επιβεβαιώσει το πρόβλημα!! Λες και τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου δηλαδή!! Αλλά δεν τους κάθισε το κόλπο με την παλαιού τύπου πρίζα για να μαζέψουν τα αμάζευτα και δεν ξέρουν τι να πουν!
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Η υποτιθέμενα προβληματική γραμμή έχει Attenuation 12.5 dB Download και 4.0 dB Upload


Το θέμα μου φαίνεται off topic μαλλον ειναι καθαρα θεμα γραμμης σου και οχι συνολικου ιντερνετ της ON

----------


## MANTHES

> Καλά έχει γίνει τραγική πλέον η κατάσταση. Χθες από τις 17:30 και μετά ούτε απλό browsing. Και στην τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την ον και ο πρώτος ο τυπάκος και αυτός που πήρε σήμερα θέλαν να με βγάλουν και τρελό!
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Η υποτιθέμενα προβληματική γραμμή έχει Attenuation 12.5 dB Download και 4.0 dB Upload


Απλα δεν υπαρχει ον στην θεσσαλονικη και κακως ηρθατε. Οσο για σενα επειδη ειμαστε στο ιδιο dslam και οταν ημουν στην ον χτυπουσαμε 300αρια νομιζω πως ειναι φως φαναρι τι φταιει και μη το ψαχνεις αδικα με τηλεφωνηματα.
Καλο κουραγιο

----------


## ftsalas

Επεκτάθηκα λίγο παραπάνω έχεις δίκιο φίλε benis απλά ήθελα να πω αναλυτικά τι έγινε. Ο σκοπός όμως που το έγραψα είναι για να πω ότι η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο και η ΟΝ κάνει την κινέζα. Το θέμα δεν είναι της γραμμής και αυτό φαίνεται από το attenuation που έχει. Τώρα ίσως να μην φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν είναι θέμα γραμμής όπως το έγραψα, και να με συγχωρείς αν είναι έτσι.

Φίλε Manthes απλά ήθελα να τους πω και εγώ ότι υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα πλέον γιατί όταν ήρθα τα πράγματα δεν ήταν τόσο χάλια αλλά μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, άδικα χάνω τον χρόνο μου μαζί τους...

----------


## redcom7

δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα π[ραγματα στην ΟΝ και ειπα να φθγω απο ΟΤΕ..

με βλεπω την Δευτερα που θελουν υπογραφη και φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητασς να κανω εγω τον κινεζο....

και να μην δινω τιποτε

----------


## benis

> δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα π[ραγματα στην ΟΝ και ειπα να φθγω απο ΟΤΕ..
> 
> με βλεπω την Δευτερα που θελουν υπογραφη και φωτοτυπια ταυτοτητασς να κανω εγω τον κινεζο....
> 
> και να μην δινω τιποτε


Τα pings παντως μια χαρα τα βλεπω τελευταια δεν μας παραθετουν και τα παιδια απο Θεσσαλονικη καποιο ping να δουμε τους χρονους τους.

----------


## wolfy

Αρχισαμε πάλι να μπουκώνουμε? 160αρι ping!!! OMG δεν πέρασαν ούτε ελάχιστοι μήνες απο το τελευταίο γερό μπούκωμα....

----------


## ThReSh

60-65ms (fast path) με k-play.de, όχι κι άσχημα...

----------


## LefterisK

Το 160αρι ισχυε στις 20:40 παντως... Τωρα ειναι 60ms. Παντως, σταματησα τα οnline games και ησυχασα... Αρκετα πια.

----------


## wolfy

χαιρω πολύ ... τωρα έπεσα αλλα΄απο τις 18:30 και μέχρι τις 23:30 ήταν χάλια... κοίτα να δεις που ξαναμπουκωσαν οι άχριστοι! ...

----------


## benis

Πιστευω οτι δεν μπορουμε να κρινουμε απο μια μερα μονο.Οποτε ας αναμενουμε πρωτα πριν βγαλουμε συμπερασματα  :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

> χαιρω πολύ ... τωρα έπεσα αλλα΄απο τις 18:30 και μέχρι τις 23:30 ήταν χάλια... κοίτα να δεις που ξαναμπουκωσαν οι άχριστοι! ...


ε ναι διότι πληρώνουμε μισθωμένα κυκλώματα  :Razz:

----------


## wolfy

Το Σεπτέμβριο φάγαμε ενάμιση μήνα με 200+ πινγκ μέχρι να κάνουν αναβάθμιση.... Δεν αντέχουν τα νεύρα μου να ξαναπεράσω τα ίδια. Εννοείτε ότι φεύγω κατευθείαν για OTE αν συνεχιστεί. 

Αλλά απο οτι βλέπω δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα το μάθημα τους. Βάζουν καλές προσφορές,  αλλά δεν μπορούν να τις υποστηρίξουν με επαρκές bw και ως εκ τούτου ο κόσμος πάλι τους φεύγει.. Μπακαλίστικες νοοτροπίες που μακροπρόθεσμα είναι καταστροφικές για τις εταιρίες,όπως έχει αποδειχθεί .... αλλά που μυαλό....

----------


## EnDLess

80-84 k-play.de

----------


## LefterisK

wolfy αν πραγματικα ειναι σημαντικα τα pings για σενα, εφυγες οπως εισαι για ΟΤΕ! Μη το σκεφτεσαι αλλο, εκτος αν το οικονομικο ειναι προβλημα για σενα. Μη περιμενεις καλυτερα pings απο την ON σιγουρα για καιρο...

----------


## wolfy

> wolfy αν πραγματικα ειναι σημαντικα τα pings για σενα, εφυγες οπως εισαι για ΟΤΕ! Μη το σκεφτεσαι αλλο, εκτος αν το οικονομικο ειναι προβλημα για σενα. Μη περιμενεις καλυτερα pings απο την ON σιγουρα για καιρο...


Koίτα οσο το δικτυο τους ειναι αεράτο δεν με χαλάνε τα pings τους. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάθε τρεις και λίγο μπουκώνει. Προχθές χτύπισε *το πρώτο καμπανάκι* ότι δλδ ξανα μανά αρχίζει να μπουκώνει και μάλιστα πολύ σύντομα απο την τελευταία φορά. (Σεπτέμβριο). Δεν μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο. Γιατί αυτά δεν γίνονται στην Forthnet ή στον ΟΤΕ? (ντάξει κάποτε γινοντουσαν και στην 4net μια φορά τον χρόνο).

Φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να υποστώ για πολλοστή φορά ταλαιπωρία. Είμαι πελάτης της ΟΝ απο την αρχή και έχω φάει στην μάπα όλα τα ευτράπελα. Πληρώνω αρκετά λεφτά κάθε μήνα και 5 ευρώ πάνω δεν με χαλάνε αν θα παω στον ΟΤΕ.

Θυμάμαι όταν συζητούσα με κάποια "υπεύθυνη" μέσα απο την ΟΝ  (ωραία κοπέλα  :Razz: ) και μου έλεγε, τότε στις αρχές, ότι η ΟΝ θα είναι ή μια αν οχι η μοναδική εταιρία που θα επικρατήσει στην Ελλάδα και ότι θα τα κλείσουν όλα τα αλλα μικρομάγαζα! (sure)

Ναι κάποτε η ΟΝ θεωρούνταν ως ο "παράδεισος" των gamers λόγο των πολύ καλών  pings που είχε. Είχε προοπτικές αλλά δεν κατάφερε να κρατήσει τον  κόσμο... Κρίμα...

Σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι πολύ διαφορετική. Η ΟΝ εχει ένα πολύ πολύ μικρό και μισοφαγωμένο κομμάτι απο την πίτα. Τα συχνά μπουκώματα έκαναν όλους τους gamers και αρκετούς άλλους να φύγουν και έχει αποκτήσει κάκιστο όνομα στην αγορά εφόσον όλοι αυτοί οι δυσαρεστημένοι έχουν στόμα και μιλάνε. Παρόλα αυτά μου φαίνεται ότι ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχουν καταλάβει πως να στίσουν ένα σωστό δίκτυο.... Αν είναι δυνατόν.... Και όμως....

Αν τα boss διάβαζαν το φόρουμ και αφουγκραζόντουσαν τον κόσμο και δεν βασίζονταν μόνο στην δική τους "ευφυΐα" (και τριχοφυΐα) και ίσως να χειριζόντουσαν καλύτερα τα πράγμα κάνοντας λιγότερα λάθη (ή καθόλου λάθη) στις πολιτικές που ακολούθησαν.... 

Και είναι τόσο απλό τελικά:
*ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΩΣΕΙ* (στις ώρες αιχμής)* ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ.*
τόσο απλό....

noobs!

----------


## nickaros

> noobs!


noobs λεει!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Αν είσαι σφιχτά οικονομικά, δεν μπορείς να αγοράζεις προκαταβολικά
το bw για να προλάβεις τη ζήτηση, το αγοράζεις όταν τα χρειαστείς.

----------


## globalnoise

> noobs!


Αχαχαχαχ πέστα ρε δικέ μου! Πήγαινε στο χαλάνδρι στα κεντρικά να πούμε και πιάσε τον υπεύθυνο δικτύου και πες του "είσαι noobας ρε man? μπουκώσαμε δε το βλέπεις; τι κάθεσαι και κάνεις;"

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αχαχαχαχ πέστα ρε δικέ μου! Πήγαινε στο χαλάνδρι στα κεντρικά να πούμε και πιάσε τον υπεύθυνο δικτύου και πες του "είσαι noobας ρε man? μπουκώσαμε δε το βλέπεις; τι κάθεσαι και κάνεις;"



 :ROFL:

----------


## EnDLess

> Αχαχαχαχ πέστα ρε δικέ μου! Πήγαινε στο χαλάνδρι στα κεντρικά να πούμε και πιάσε τον υπεύθυνο δικτύου και πες του "είσαι noobας ρε man? μπουκώσαμε δε το βλέπεις; τι κάθεσαι και κάνεις;"




 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

έκλαψα

----------


## wolfy

Ρε σεις τι έγινε πάλι ξαφνικά? 300σαρίσαμε στο πινγκ!!!! Ελεος!

Βλέπω εδώ http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On 
ότι  στις 20:30 σταμάτησε να δίνει εικόνα για το invitel 3 και την ίδια ακριβός στιγμή ανέβηκε το GBLX2.

Τι συνέβη παει το invitel???? 

ΝΟΟΟΟΟΟΒS

----------


## antonis556

Μπορει να επεσε το κυκλωμα . Εχει ξανασυμβει 2 φορες αν θυμαμαι καλα ...

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Καλημέρα, μπορεί κάποιος να δει αν μπορεί να μπει στη σελίδα xspeeds.com ;
Είναι private torrent tracker. Μπορώ να μπω από το κινητό μου με 3G, μπορώ
να μπω από τον υπολογιστή μου μέσω tor, δεν μπορώ να μπω "κανονικά".
Έπεσε κάποιο κύκλωμα ή έπεσε φιλτράρισμα; Είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που μπορεί
να με κάνει να αλλάξω την On σήμερα κιόλας...

----------


## EnDLess

μπαίνω αδερφέ...

........Auto merged post: EnDLess πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

δεν μπορώ να κάνω login γιατί δεν έχω λογαριασμό αλλά ανοίγει η σελίδα :Razz:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Ωραία φέτα... Καμιά ιδέα για το τι μπορεί να τρέχει; Μίλησα με 
τεχνική υποστήριξη και περιμένω να μου πούνε...

----------


## EnDLess

μήπως σου έκαναν ban την IP;;

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Δεν θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να μου κάνουν ban το account;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου αλλάξει IP η On; Γιατί ξέρω
πως είναι λίγο δυσκοίλιοι με αυτό το θέμα...

----------


## EnDLess

> Δεν θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να μου κάνουν ban το account;


έλα ντε σωστά...

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Κάπου έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ζητήσω να μου αλλάξουν την IP;

----------


## Seitman

Δύσκολο...

----------


## antonis556

Παιξε λιγο με τους dns . Κανε για δοκιμη flushdns , δες τι γινεται και μετα δοκιμασε και αλλους ...

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Και καρφωτή που έβαλα την ip δεν έμπαινε. Κάνει resolve αλλά δεν συνδέεται.
Θα δοκιμάσω ξανά την τεχνική υπηρεσία για να μου αλλάξουν IP...
Το έχουν προωθήσει και περιμένουμε απάντηση...

UPDATE!!

Λοιπόν, τελικά είχα φάει Blacklist από ένα πρόσφατο DDoS που είχε γίνει 
στο site! Τώρα παίζει μια χαρά!!

Edit 

Τώρα ντρέπομαι που πήγε αμέσως στο κακο το μυαλό μου  και κατηγόρησα αμέσως την εταιρία!!
Μπράβο ρε On!!!

----------


## benis

> Καλημέρα, μπορεί κάποιος να δει αν μπορεί να μπει στη σελίδα xspeeds.com ;
> Είναι private torrent tracker. Μπορώ να μπω από το κινητό μου με 3G, μπορώ
> να μπω από τον υπολογιστή μου μέσω tor, δεν μπορώ να μπω "κανονικά".
> Έπεσε κάποιο κύκλωμα ή έπεσε φιλτράρισμα; Είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που μπορεί
> να με κάνει να αλλάξω την On σήμερα κιόλας...


Λιγο  :Offtopic:  εισαι εχει αλλο thread για τετοια...

----------


## Lusifer_gr

> Και καρφωτή που έβαλα την ip δεν έμπαινε. Κάνει resolve αλλά δεν συνδέεται.
> Θα δοκιμάσω ξανά την τεχνική υπηρεσία για να μου αλλάξουν IP...
> Το έχουν προωθήσει και περιμένουμε απάντηση...
> 
> UPDATE!!
> 
> Λοιπόν, τελικά είχα φάει Blacklist από ένα πρόσφατο DDoS που είχε γίνει 
> στο site! Τώρα παίζει μια χαρά!!
> 
> ...



N00b!  :ROFL:

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Owned!! :Embarassed:

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Παιδια να σας ρωτησω,πως σας φαινεται η συνδεση μου;

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 18.003
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 17,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 7,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 33
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.220.667 / 28

----------


## ThReSh

αρκετά καλός συγχρονισμός, πήγαινε στο profile στο My On Page και επέλεξε άλλο profile, με minimum error corrections, λογικά θα συγχρονίσεις ακόμα πιο πάνω μιας και το SNR θα πέσει από 9db σε 7...

----------


## antonis556

Το snr ειναι ηδη στο 7,5  :Razz:

----------


## Prince Of Persia

> αρκετά καλός συγχρονισμός, πήγαινε στο profile στο My On Page και επέλεξε άλλο profile, με minimum error corrections, λογικά θα συγχρονίσεις ακόμα πιο πάνω μιας και το SNR θα πέσει από 9db σε 7...


Το ηξερα οτι το snr ειναι το προβλημα.Δεν χρησιμοποιω το zxv για να μπορω να το κανω αυτο,εχω το thompson t585.

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Μπηκα στο myon και αλλαξα το προφιλ στα 24mbps με ελαχιστη προστασια λαθων και μπηκα τωρα στο thompson και εχω αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.016 / 17.650
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 17,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 64
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.220.688 / 0

----------


## ThReSh

> Το snr ειναι ηδη στο 7,5


oops είδα του upload...

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Παντως μετα την αλλαγη μoυ απο triple play σε double play βλεπω αλλαγη,αυτο που φοβομουν δηλαδη.Οι σελιδες φορτωνουν αργα και σε αυτο φταινε τα λαθη που εχει το ρουτερ.Εχω προσπαθησει να αλλαξω προφιλ αλλα με ολα το ιδο πραγμα ειναι.  :Sad:

----------


## ThReSh

καλά δεν πετάει και σήμερα η On, ειδικά τώρα...

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ πάντως μετά από 3 βδομάδες σε fast path μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Μόνο μια αποσύνδεση και ένα reboot. Άψογη ταχύτητα στο download, τουλάχιστον 20ms λιγότερα στο BF3 σε ευρωπαϊκούς servers και γενικά πολύ σταθερή η σύνδεση. Τα στατιστικά μου από pirelli.

Down Stream/Up Stream: 16379/1024 (Kbps.)
Noise Margin (Up/Down): 7/9 dB 
Attenuation (Up/Down): 7/16 dB

Fast Path CRC Error (Near/Far): 0/967

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Τα στατιστικα μου ειναι αυτα: 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 18.123
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 17,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 7,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 3
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.220.770 / 3

Τα λαθη δεν ειναι πολλα;

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Έχεις στο up πολλά λάθη...
Περίεργο αυτό...

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Αλοιμονο εγω και να μην ειχα κατι περιεργο;

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Τι πρεπει να κανω τωρα για να το διορθωσω;

----------


## gerstavros

> Τα στατιστικα μου ειναι αυτα: 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 18.123
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 18,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 17,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 7,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
> ...


για δοκίμασε με άλλο ρούτερ

----------


## Prince Of Persia

> για δοκίμασε με άλλο ρούτερ


Κοιτα εχω το thompson που θεωρειται πιο σταθερο και πιο καλο απο το zxv.

----------


## gerstavros

> Κοιτα εχω το thompson που θεωρειται πιο σταθερο και πιο καλο απο το zxv.


δοκίμασε μήπως έχει πρόβλημα, τα ενα εκατομύριο+ σφάλματα στο upload σημαίνουν ότι κατι δεν πάει καθόλου καλα :Razz:

----------


## Prince Of Persia

> δοκίμασε μήπως έχει πρόβλημα, τα ενα εκατομύριο+ σφάλματα στο upload σημαίνουν ότι κατι δεν πάει καθόλου καλα


Οταν το ειχα triple play δεν ειχα αυτο το προβλημα,τωρα που το εκανα double play μου δημιουργηθηκε.

----------


## gerstavros

> Οταν το ειχα triple play δεν ειχα αυτο το προβλημα,τωρα που το εκανα double play μου δημιουργηθηκε.


δεν έχει σημασία η αλλαγή πακέτου..πριν 2 βδομάδες έκανα και δεν άλλαξε τίποτα στο ίντερνετ. κάτι αλλο σου τυχε.

----------


## Prince Of Persia

ελλατωματικο ρουτερ;

----------


## antonis556

> ελλατωματικο ρουτερ;


Δεν ειναι απιθανο ... Εχεις αποσυνδεσεις ?

----------


## Prince Of Persia

> Δεν ειναι απιθανο ... Εχεις αποσυνδεσεις ?


Οχι καμια.

----------


## johnvam

Παιδιά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου κάνει ping και traceroute στην IP 85.10.209.107

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## DSLaManiaC

```
Pinging 85.10.209.107 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=81ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51
Reply from 85.10.209.107: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 85.10.209.107:
    Packets: Sent = 12, Received = 12, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 79ms, Maximum = 98ms, Average = 81ms
```



```
Tracing route to zeus.noc.voiceland.gr [85.10.209.107]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
*        *        *     Request timed out.
7 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.22
19 ms     6 ms     6 ms  91.132.2.168
6 ms     6 ms     7 ms  91.132.2.127
77 ms   77 ms    73 ms  31.210.11.157
73 ms    66 ms    66 ms  ae1.bts-c1.sk.pantel.co [31.210.8.29]
*        *        *     Request timed out.
79 ms    78 ms    78 ms  decix-gw.hetzner.de [80.81.192.164]
69 ms    69 ms    70 ms  hos-bb1.juniper1.rz13.hetzner.de [213.239.240.240]
72 ms    69 ms    71 ms  hos-tr1.ex3k9.rz13.hetzner.de [213.239.224.10]
80 ms    80 ms    80 ms  zeus.noc.voiceland.gr [85.10.209.107]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## johnvam

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Υστερα απο αρκετες μερες και χωρις να κανω τιποτα το προβλημα με το 1.220.770 που ειχα στα errors μπηκα να το ελεγξω και διορθωθηκε μονο του,τωρα δεν ξερω μηπως παιζει ρολο οτι αυτη την φορα μπηκα με google chrome ενω τις αλλες φορες εμπαινα με firefox.Αυτα ειναι πλεον τα χαρακτηριστικα μου:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 18.271

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [kB/kB]:	0,00 / 0,00

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,5 / 19,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 17,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 7,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 92

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	91 / 74

----------


## Gr1s0s

Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά τα πράγματα τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι τραγικά. Ενώ οι ταχύτητες στo downloading είναι αυτές που πρέπει τα pings προς το εξωτερικό έχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα. Εξηγούμαι. Στο BF3 στο οποίο και έχω το θέμα ως επί των πλείστων οι servers βρίσκονται Γερμανία. Ε ενώ ξεκινά μια χαρά στα 57-75 ms ξαφνικά βλέπεις κάτι 500 αρες. Για όσους παίζουν shooters - πιο real time δε γίνεται - μπορούν να καταλάβουν τί επιπτώσεις έχει αυτό. Το game είναι τελείως unplayable. Παλιότερα αυτό λυνόταν με κανά restart του "λάστιχου" αλλά πλέον η κατάσταση είναι μη επιλύσιμη. Ναι μεν ήμουν Fast Path αλλά και με error correction που το έβαλα μέσα από το my on το ίδιο και το αυτό. Οπότε δεν έχει να κάνει με τη γραμμή. Εξάλλου συγχρονίζω στα 16338 KBps χωρίς κανένα αποσυγχρονισμό ούτε σκαμπανεβάσματα στο συγχρονισμό όταν πραγματοποιώ restart. Μου φαίνεται, και μάλλον είναι η αλήθεια, η on τα έχει βρει σκούρα και έχει αρχίζει να "σκοτεινιάζει" τις οπτικές του backbone της. Καμιά παρόμοια εμπειρία. Προσωπικά υπήρξα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από την on με μόνο μία καταγεγραμένη δήλωση βλάβης στα 4+ χρόνια αλλά από Σεπτέμβρη με βλέπω για ΟΤΕ.  :Thinking:

----------


## wolfy

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

Εδώ και μισή ώρα το ping τελείως ξαφνικά σχεδόν 200σάρισε!!!! Τι έγινε πάλι? 
Έπαιζα μια χαρά και ξαφνικά μπόινγκ!!! 
Ελπίζω να είναι κάτι τυχαίο.....

-_-

----------


## ThReSh

κάτι θα έπεσε...

----------


## Z€r0

Τα pings μια χαρά είναι το τελευταίο διάστημα. :One thumb up:

----------


## villasg

Σερνομαστε τωρα τελευταια ή μου φαινετε

----------


## ThReSh

όχι ιδιαίτερα, έχουμε δει και πολύ χειρότερες μέρες...

----------


## Lusifer_gr

Yeap... σερνόμαστε

----------


## mellodos

Εγώ τελευταία έχω προβλήματα με πτώση του margin τις πρωινές και βραδυνές ώρες τα οποία διορθώνονται με επανεκκίνηση του router ώστε να κλειδώσει  χαμηλότερα , αλλά δεν νομίζω να φταίει η ΟΝ για το crosstalk.  Πάντως το ping  συνήθως παίζει εδώ :

----------


## villasg



----------


## manuel

και εγώ εχω θέματα με online gaming στο xbox το τελευταίο διάστημα.... αν δεν στρώσει άμεσα την έχω κάνει!
άλλωστε δεν είναι πλέον η πιο φτηνή...

----------


## stratigos24

Ποσο σας βγαζει το pintest αυτες τις μερες? Εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα παλαιοτερα που ειχα κανει ειχε δειξει 7 ms με 0 packet loss και 1 jitter και τωρα δειχνει 14. Η γραμμη σε fastpath ηταν και ειναι.

Παραπονο σε αυτο το θεμα απο την Οn δεν εχω τοσα χρονια (την εχω πανω απο 5 χρονια) και εχω το χαμηλοτερο ping απο τους φιλους που παιζουμε μαζι που ειναι απο την ιδια περιοχη με μενα, απεχουμε ολοι λιγο πολυ το ιδιο απο το dslam και οι 2 εχουν forthnet και οι αλλοι 2 on.

Mονο πριν 2 χρονια για 3-4 μερες ο πιο χαμηλος server στο cod4 που μου εβγαζε ελεγε οτι θα εχω 120 ping. Υστερα το διορθωσαν. Δεν ξερω αν ηταν θεμα on μιας και ειχα παρει και μου λενε δεν ειναι απο εμας, δεν φαινεται κατι τετοιο.

----------


## johngialips

δυστυχως απο τα τελη του προηγουμενου ετους η κατασταση με τα ping δεν ειναι καθολου καλη.τωρα πλεον καθημερινα απο τις πεντε το απογευμα εως τα μεσανυχτα πανω κατω δεν υπαρχει καθολου σταθεροτητα.

----------


## wolfy

Πάλι πρόβλημα με τα Pings η ON ...

Tι συμβαίνει? Έπεσε κάτι η μπουκώσαμε πάλι?

----------


## elektron

Εγώ τους έστειλα μήνυμα και γενικά για τα ping καθώς είναι το πιο σημαντικό θέμα που μ'ενδιαφέρει στη σύνδεσή μου. Ίσως αν στέλναμε περισσότεροι θα ήταν καλό, να ξέρουν τουλάχιστον ότι μας ενδιαφέρει. Καλή η επιλογή fastpath μεσω MyOn αλλά προφανώς δεν αρκεί. Βλέποντας τα ping του ΟΤΕ όλο και περισσότερο θέλω να την κάνω προς τα κει...

----------


## gerstavros

Απ όταν έκοψα την ON και παίρνω ίντερνετ απ τα HOL και forthnet των γειτόνων, ειλικρινα μου χει λείψει η ταχύτητα της ON. Η HOL κι η forthnet είναι άθλιες, ειδικά τελευταία..H ON πολύ σταθερότερη και καλύτερα pings

----------


## wolfy

Το  πρόβλημα προέκυψε όταν όπως δείχνει εδώ http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On
κόπηκε η διασύνδεση με invitell -_-
Aν την κόψανε για να περικόψουν τα έξοδα τους τότε άντε γεια.... έχουν τελειώσει!
Ελπίζω να είναι κατι παροδικό γιατί αλλιώς έχουν τελειώσει. 
Έχουν τελειώσει? (σαν εταιρία) ΟΝ is dead?

----------


## elektron

Όντως η ON μοιάζει καλύτερη από HOL και FORTHNET στα ping αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο σταθερή. Μακάρι να είχα συχνά 64ms με Amsterdam που έχω μόνο 4-5 μέρες το μήνα, γιατί συνήθως έχω 78-80ms και λίγες μέρες όπως σήμερα 120+. Και ο ΟΤΕ είναι πλέον απλά λίγο ακριβότερος (2 Mbps, 210' σταθερα, 30' κινητά, €21,90 για 6 μήνες και €26,90 μετά) με ping αρκετά χαμηλότερα. Σχεδόν τρία χρόνια είμαι στην ΟΝ και είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά πιστεύω πως πρέπει να βελτιώσουν τα ping τους αν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι πελάτες που παίζουν online παιχνίδια...

----------


## Akis_P

Φιλε *manuel* ακριβως και εγω εχω προβλημα με το xbox live.Πριν λιγο καιρο εβγαζε 5 πρασινες γραμμες κανονικα στον δεικτη σηματος στο xbox live.Μετα ξεκινησε τα ανεβοκατεβασματα,και εδω και 2 βδομαδες εχει κολλησει στις 3 (κιτρινες γραμμες) και τρωει κοληματα συχνα.Αστα να πανε.

Σκεφτομαι για αλλαγη παροχου σε HOL.Αξιζει τον κοπο?Τι λεει σαν εταιρεια γενικα?

Ποια ειναι η καλυτερη και οικονομικοτερη εταιρεια για μεταβαση?Στην Hol ειδα ενα πακετακι στα 24 ευρω για εναν χρονο με 24ρι internet και απεριοριστα τηλεφωνα.

----------


## globalnoise

> Το  πρόβλημα προέκυψε όταν όπως δείχνει εδώ http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On
> κόπηκε η διασύνδεση με invitell -_-
> Aν την κόψανε για να περικόψουν τα έξοδα τους τότε άντε γεια.... έχουν τελειώσει!
> Ελπίζω να είναι κατι παροδικό γιατί αλλιώς έχουν τελειώσει. 
> Έχουν τελειώσει? (σαν εταιρία) ΟΝ is dead?


Απορώ με τη θολούρα σου τύπε :Thinking:

----------


## wolfy

> Απορώ με τη θολούρα σου τύπε


u mad bro?

----------


## elektron

Τις τελευταιες μερες τα ping εχουν παρει την ανηφορα. Σημερα εφτασα να εχω 180ms με ευρωπη ενω με αμερικη ειμαι ακομη στα 150-160ms! Ελπιζω να λυθει συντομα και δεν βλεπω ελληνες χρηστες με αλλους παροχους να εχουν προβληματα.

Παρεπιπτοντως, επικοινωνοντας με on πριν καποιες μερες για να τους ενημερωσω απλα πως τα ping ειναι το στοιχειο που μ ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο στη συνδεση μου και αν θα εφευγα για οτε θα ηταν εξαιτιας αυτου, μου ειπαν 1) πως δεν ειναι στο χερι τους να κανουν κατι για τα ping! και 2) πως δεν ειναι σιγουρο πως ο οτε εχει καλυτερα ping!

----------


## EnDLess

δεν μπορείς να πεις πάντως.... έχουν δυνατά επιχειρήματα  :ROFL:

----------


## elektron

Πρεπει να επανηλθαμε, εχω 80ms με amsterdam. Παντως δεν νομιζω πως πλεον η on εχει τα καλυτερα ping απο τους εναλλακτικους (εκτος οτε δηλαδη). Παλιοτερα ειχα αρκετα συχνοτερα 65ms τωρα συνηθως ειμαι στα 80. Και δυστυχως στα fps παιζει ρολο ακομη και η διαφορα μεταξυ 60 και 80 που προσωπικα την καταλαβαινω μεσα στο παιχνιδι χωρις να χρειαζεται να κοιταξω τους αριθμους. Γενικα οι παικτες με 0-40 ping εχουν πλεονεκτημα ενω 60-80 ειναι στο οριο αποδεκτο και 100+ μειονεκτεις αρκετα... Τεσπα, αυτα σαν πληροφοριες για οποιον ενδιαφερεται...

----------


## Z€r0

Η διασύνδεση με Invitell δεν δείχνει κίνηση εδώ και 2-3 μέρες και τα ping times έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί στα +20ms περίπου σε σχεσή με πρίν.

Τα ping times είναι πλέον τα ίδια και ίσως και λίγο χειρότερα (με τα +ms των τελευταίων ημερών) σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς και ο ΟΤΕ παίζει μόνος του στα ping times πλέον.

Σίγουρα έχει χάσει πελάτες η ΟΝ και ελπίζω να μην έχει μειώσει δυσανάλογα τις διασυνδέσεις της γιατί τώρα τελευταία τα βράδια τα pings παίρνουν την ανηφόρα.

----------


## ThReSh

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...54#post4997754

από τα 4 κυκλώματα βλέπαμε πάντα κίνηση στα 3 και πλέον βλέπουμε μόνο στο 1...

----------


## Batigoal

Πολυ κριμα. Την ειχα καταβρει στο gaming, χτυπαγα 55ms σταθερα ενω ολοι οι υπολοιποι απο Ελλαδα ειχαν στη καλυτερη 70. Τελευταιες ~5 μερες δεν πεφτει ποτε κατω απο 70 και απογευματα-βραδια παει 85+. 

Απ'οτι βλεπω στο http://smoke.narfhosting.net ειναι γενικο προβλημα. Πιστευετε θα καλυτερευσουν τα ping στο μελλον ? Αν αλλαξω εταιρεια ποια ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη με κυριο κριτηριο το ping ?

----------


## globalnoise

> Πολυ κριμα. Την ειχα καταβρει στο gaming, χτυπαγα 55ms σταθερα ενω ολοι οι υπολοιποι απο Ελλαδα ειχαν στη καλυτερη 70. Τελευταιες ~5 μερες δεν πεφτει ποτε κατω απο 70 και απογευματα-βραδια παει 85+. 
> 
> Απ'οτι βλεπω στο http://smoke.narfhosting.net ειναι γενικο προβλημα. Πιστευετε θα καλυτερευσουν τα ping στο μελλον ? Αν αλλαξω εταιρεια ποια ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη με κυριο κριτηριο το ping ?


Και μένα αυτό το γενικό πρόβλημα μου προκαλεί περιέργεια του τι έχει συμβεί. Επίσης έχω την ίδια απορία για το ποιον πάροχο να επιλέξω. Πέρα απ'τη HOL που δεν δίνει fast path, έχει min SNR 9 και αστείες πολιτικές όπως αδυναμία ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών για φραγή εξερχόμενων προς κινητά κλπ

----------


## antonis556

> Πολυ κριμα. Την ειχα καταβρει στο gaming, χτυπαγα 55ms σταθερα ενω ολοι οι υπολοιποι απο Ελλαδα ειχαν στη καλυτερη 70. Τελευταιες ~5 μερες δεν πεφτει ποτε κατω απο 70 και απογευματα-βραδια παει 85+. 
> 
> Απ'οτι βλεπω στο http://smoke.narfhosting.net ειναι γενικο προβλημα. Πιστευετε θα καλυτερευσουν τα ping στο μελλον ? Αν αλλαξω εταιρεια ποια ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη με κυριο κριτηριο το ping ?


Για gaming είναι μονόδρομος ΟΤΕ. Ενδεικτικά αυτή τι στιγμή με Γερμανία::



```
C:\Users\Antonis>ping k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=51ms TTL=49
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=50ms TTL=49
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=50ms TTL=49
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=50ms TTL=49

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 50ms, Μέγιστο = 51ms, Μέσος όρος = 50ms
```

Κάποτε η ΟΝ πετούσε στο θέμα ping.

----------


## Z€r0

ping σε k-play.de

50ms από ΟΤE σε fastpath

88ms από ON Telecoms σε fastpath

Κάποτε η ΟΝ ήταν σαν τον ΟΤΕ σε ping times αλλά τότε υπήρχαν και οι OTEglobe διασυνδέσεις.

----------


## antonis556

Και χωρίς τα κυκλώματα της OTEGlobe είχαμε καταφέρει τέτοια pingtimes ...!

----------


## elektron

Οσοι ειστε ακομη στην on στειλτε τους μηνυμα παιδια. Το ξερω πως δεν σημαινει και πολλα αλλά απο την αλλη 2 λεπτα θα σας παρει...
Οντως αυτη τη στιγμη ο οτε παιζει μονος του...

----------


## MANTHES

Mη τα ισοπεδωνετε ολα. Εκτος των 50ms και των 88 υπαρχουν και αλλες εταιριες με ελαχιστα χειροτερα νουμερα απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## elektron

> Mη τα ισοπεδωνετε ολα. Εκτος των 50ms και των 88 υπαρχουν και αλλες εταιριες με ελαχιστα χειροτερα νουμερα απο τον ΟΤΕ


για λεγε, πως παει η wind ας πουμε σε k-play.de; με on αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι 85ms και παλι με εχει ξενερωσει (προχθες κατεβηκε στα 70 αλλά για λιγο...)

----------


## antonis4

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον MANTHES

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP ON S.A.								 - IP 92.118 xxxxx - 4:: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 06-03-2013 and time 21:01:53 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.73* * resolve in 30.3773 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,57 seconds - Upload speed:  574.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  51.5 ms  0 %  91 ms  B  UP  4,06Wind  27.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  26.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  26.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  27.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  27 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cyta Hellas  27 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  26.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  27 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Orange Business Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Hellas  137.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  28.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  432.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  84.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36AMS-IX  101 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  155.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30NL-IX  100 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  123.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  88.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36MIX  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  86.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  26 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  27 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  168 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,26AT&T US  176.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  278.25 ms  0 %  70 ms  F  UP  3,22Level 3 US  228.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Telia US  171 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Qwest US  190 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  217 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Verizon US  176.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Savvis US  177.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  165 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Cogent Communications US  170.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,26Hurricane Electric US  238.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,06AboveNet US  243 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,00XO Communications US  240.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Sprint Nextel US  245.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,00Allstream US  195 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,20TW Telecom US  229.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,07Deutche Telecom Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  90.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cogent Germany  119.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Telia Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  102.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  -58 ms  C  DOWN  4,41NTT Communications UK  128.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  100 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  95 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT UK  103.5 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,36British Telecom UK  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  88.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  91.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  63.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  112 ms  0 %  -54 ms  C  UP  4,40Telstra Australia  378 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,37Optus Australia  474.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  2,94NTT Communicatons Japan  348.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,52IDC Japan  340.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,69Verizon Chech  100.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  387.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,38PCCW Hong Kong  349.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,55Pacnet Signapore  329 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,66Isnet South Africa  375 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,43Maxnet New Zealand  372.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,46Bell Canada  170 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  94 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  219 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Softlayer US  202.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,15Dreamhost US  237.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,04Rackspace US  173.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Serverloft Germany  118.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Host-Europe Germany  79.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  161 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,30OVH  60.75 ms  25 %   0 ms  B  DOWN  1,57*Total ping time is*  11526.25 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  93.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  67.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37247CS Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  75.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  92 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  107.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  93.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  23 ms  C  DOWN  4,32GS-COM DK  105.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  125 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  28.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Valve US  242.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,02Gameservers US  162.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Bigpoint Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  1979.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13938 ms*  12  5  47  16  11  10Greek servers  432.5  36,04 msInternational servers  11526.25  162,34 msGameservers  1979.25  98,96 ms



*Total ping time is* *13938 ms* *135,32 ms**Packet loss 2,32 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 06-03-2013 and time 21:01:53-Total ping time in ms is 13938Κυριακή 2




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 06-03-2013 and time 21:03:50Free Fr   0,37Mirrorservice   0,63Apple   0,51Nvidia   0,40Microsoft   0,84LeaseWeb   1,15Vim   0,21ThinkBroadband   0,42Cachefly   1,42Ovh   0,16UoCrete   1,47Forthnet   1,55Otenet   1,44RootBSD   0,98



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.4 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,83 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,35 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## MANTHES

στις 20:30 που ειδα ηταν 59-60 οπως και το μεσημερι

και τωρα παντως που τα ξανατσεκαρα (22:35) ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια

----------


## socratis10

> στις 20:30 που ειδα ηταν 59-60 οπως και το μεσημερι
> 
> και τωρα παντως που τα ξανατσεκαρα (22:35) ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια


Χαλια,τις τελευταιες μερες τρελο λαγκ.Εκει που ηξταν σταθερα στα 65 πλεον εχω 120.Αν δεν φτιαξει εφυγα.

----------


## zenith

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...76#post4397576

παραθετω τα σημερινα στατιστικα με μοναδικη αλλαγη , ομως, στο προφιλ της γραμμης που* τωρα* ειναι Interleave 



```
C:\Users\nikos>ping -t 81.19.212.150

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο 81.19.212.150 με 32 byte δε
Απάντηση από: 81.19.212.150: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 81.19.212.150: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 81.19.212.150: bytes=32 χρόνος=105ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 81.19.212.150: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 81.19.212.150: bytes=32 χρόνος=104ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 81.19.212.150: bytes=32 χρόνος=106ms TTL=116
Απάντηση από: 81.19.212.150: bytes=32 χρόνος=107ms TTL=116
```



```
C:\Users\nikos>ping -t 178.63.56.66

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο 178.63.56.66 με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=84ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=84ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=85ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=101ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=97ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=94ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=88ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=92ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=91ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=92ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 178.63.56.66: bytes=32 χρόνος=94ms TTL=53
```



```
C:\Users\nikos>ping -t -n 256 www.on.gr

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.on.gr [91.132.4.134] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 91.132.4.134: bytes=32 χρόνος=31ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 91.132.4.134: bytes=32 χρόνος=32ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 91.132.4.134: bytes=32 χρόνος=32ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 91.132.4.134: bytes=32 χρόνος=31ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 91.132.4.134: bytes=32 χρόνος=31ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 91.132.4.134: bytes=32 χρόνος=31ms TTL=251
```

νομιζω πως ειναι τα ιδια με τοτε

βεβαια δεν ξερω αν παιζει throttling ......

----------


## socratis10

Ψαχνω εταιριεα να φυγω.Που να παω?Δεν παει αλλο,1 εβδομαδα τωρα τα pings  στον θεο,ακομα και στο youtube κολλαει.

----------


## developer

Εγώ έχω πολύ καλά pings. To Interleaved Path αυξάνει το latency (μεγαλύτερα pings). *Για χαμηλά pings, μόνο σε Fast Path προφίλ.*

Τα pings μου:




> ~$ ping -c 5 ftp.otenet.gr
> PING ftp.otenet.gr (83.235.64.44) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (83.235.64.44): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=6.85 ms
> 64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (83.235.64.44): icmp_req=2 ttl=57 time=6.45 ms
> 64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (83.235.64.44): icmp_req=3 ttl=57 time=6.92 ms
> 64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (83.235.64.44): icmp_req=4 ttl=57 time=6.76 ms
> 64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (83.235.64.44): icmp_req=5 ttl=57 time=6.53 ms
> 
> --- ftp.otenet.gr ping statistics ---
> ...

----------


## antonis556

> Εγώ έχω πολύ καλά pings. To Interleaved Path αυξάνει το latency (μεγαλύτερα pings). *Για χαμηλά pings, μόνο σε Fast Path προφίλ.*
> 
> Τα pings μου:


Στον ελλαδικό χώρο μια χαρά είναι τα pings. Για κάνε ένα ping στο k-play.de

----------


## elektron

Τα ping σε ευρωπη αυτη τη περιοδο με την on ειναι συνηθως ψηλα και πολυ ασταθη. Εγω παντως την βαρεθηκα και την κανω. Ο οτε ειναι αρκετα ακριβοτερος οποτε παω στη wind ελπιζοντας να βρω κατι καλυτερο εκει...

----------


## nyannaco

> παω στη wind ελπιζοντας να βρω κατι καλυτερο εκει...


Μόνο κάνε το σταυρό σου μη σου κάτσει στραβή εκεί  :Sad:

----------


## elektron

> Μόνο κάνε το σταυρό σου μη σου κάτσει στραβή εκεί


δεν βλεπω να εχω αλλη επιλογη... δεν μπορω να παραμεινω στην on αν θελω να συνεχισω να παιζω παιχνιδια, πραγματικα τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες παιζω ελαχιστα ως καθολου γιατι ειναι εκνευριστικο. εχω τηλεφωνησει στην on για το θεμα και δεν μου εδωσαν την παραμικρη ελπιδα πως προκειται να βελτιωσουν κατι, αντιθετως προσπαθησαν να με κοροιδευσουν. επειτα τα 90+ επιπλεον ευρω για εναν χρονο με οτε δεν μπορω να τα δωσω, οποτε...

----------


## developer

Εγώ ένα παιχνίδι παίζω κυρίως (urban terror), και έχω καλά pings με εξωτερικό (56, 65, κ.λ.π.) msec.

Παράξενο, αν άλλοι είστε με Fast Path, και έχετε μεγάλα pings.

----------


## elektron

> Εγώ ένα παιχνίδι παίζω κυρίως (urban terror), και έχω καλά pings με εξωτερικό (56, 65, κ.λ.π.) msec.
> 
> Παράξενο, αν άλλοι είστε με Fast Path, και έχετε μεγάλα pings.


κανε ενα ping test στο k-play.de 
ή στο 94.75.244.163 (tribes ascend, amsterdam)  :Wink: 

νομιζω πως το προβλημα εχει να κανει με τους servers που υπαρχει πολυ κινηση. εκει μπορεις να δεις ενα 60ms αραια και που (που παλιοτερα ηταν πολυ συχνοτερα), αλλά συνηθως εισαι στα 80+ πιθανα γιατι η on κατι εχει σταματησει να πληρωνει και ετσι μας δρομολογουν αργοτερα απο τους αλλους. η διαφορα τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες ειναι μεγαλη, μακαρι να μην ισχυσει για οσους μεινουν, αλλά προβλεπω μια υποβαθμιση υπηρεσιων μεχρι να κλεισει η on. ειμαι 3 χρονια συνδρομητης, ηταν μια χαρα μεχρι προσφατα, αλλά φανταζομαι οι πιθανοτητες να παρει η on τα πανω της ξανα και να αποφυγει το κλεισιμο ειναι δυστυχως ελαχιστη. και να'ταν μονο η on...

----------


## yyy

Σε fastpath:



```
ping -n 10 k-play.de

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο k-play.de [178.20.10.23] με 32 byte δεδομένων:
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=75ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=99ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=60ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=94ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=80ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=111ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=72ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=60ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=96ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 χρόνος=60ms TTL=48

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 178.20.10.23:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 10, Ληφθέντα = 10,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 60ms, Μέγιστο = 111ms, Μέσος όρος = 80ms
```

----------


## globalnoise

```
PING 94.75.244.163 (94.75.244.163): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_seq=0 ttl=117 time=61.863 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_seq=1 ttl=117 time=63.346 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_seq=2 ttl=117 time=64.132 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_seq=3 ttl=117 time=63.760 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_seq=4 ttl=117 time=62.499 ms
```



```
PING k-play.de (178.20.10.23): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_seq=0 ttl=50 time=86.661 ms
64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=89.511 ms
64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=91.559 ms
64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=89.079 ms
64 bytes from 178.20.10.23: icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=89.985 ms
```

----------


## socratis10

> κανε ενα ping test στο k-play.de 
> ή στο 94.75.244.163 (tribes ascend, amsterdam) 
> 
> νομιζω πως το προβλημα εχει να κανει με τους servers που υπαρχει πολυ κινηση. εκει μπορεις να δεις ενα 60ms αραια και που (που παλιοτερα ηταν πολυ συχνοτερα), αλλά συνηθως εισαι στα 80+ πιθανα γιατι η on κατι εχει σταματησει να πληρωνει και ετσι μας δρομολογουν αργοτερα απο τους αλλους. η διαφορα τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες ειναι μεγαλη, μακαρι να μην ισχυσει για οσους μεινουν, αλλά προβλεπω μια υποβαθμιση υπηρεσιων μεχρι να κλεισει η on. ειμαι 3 χρονια συνδρομητης, ηταν μια χαρα μεχρι προσφατα, αλλά φανταζομαι οι πιθανοτητες να παρει η on τα πανω της ξανα και να αποφυγει το κλεισιμο ειναι δυστυχως ελαχιστη. και να'ταν μονο η on...


Εγω παντως τον τελευταιο μηνα δεν μπορω ουτε 720 p βιντεακια στο youtube να δω ,σερνετε το συμπαν.Εχω κανει αιτηση για vdsl στην hol και βλεπου,ε

----------


## developer

> κανε ενα ping test στο k-play.de 
> ή στο 94.75.244.163 (tribes ascend, amsterdam)




```
linux:~$ ping -c 5 k-play.de
PING k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=57.9 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=49 time=57.8 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=49 time=58.3 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=49 time=57.7 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=49 time=58.1 ms

--- k-play.de ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 57.751/58.003/58.371/0.282 ms
linux:~$ 


linux:~$ ping -c 5 94.75.244.163
PING 94.75.244.163 (94.75.244.163) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=1 ttl=117 time=62.1 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=2 ttl=117 time=62.1 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=3 ttl=117 time=62.1 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=4 ttl=117 time=61.8 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=5 ttl=117 time=62.6 ms

--- 94.75.244.163 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 61.886/62.194/62.650/0.334 ms
linux:~$
```

----------


## ThReSh

προφανώς δεν θα τα κάνεις τέτοια ώρα αλλά σε ώρες αιχμής...

----------


## globalnoise

developer, πως τσίμπησες τέτοιο ping με k-play? Εγώ κυμαίνομαι στο 90ρι. Fast path

----------


## Ntalton

Λογικα εχει σχεση και το ip range, διοτι συνηθως καθενα παιρνει διαφορετικο routing. Αν παρεις ip που δρομολογειται απο μη πιταρισμενα λινκς, εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Steverman

114ms σε intreleaved το κ-play.de

Θα το γυρισω σε fast path και θα δω. Παντως εχω αρχισει και διαπιστώνω καποιο lag αν και στο youtube, 1080p το ανοιγει ευκολακι!

----------


## ThReSh

> developer, πως τσίμπησες τέτοιο ping με k-play? Εγώ κυμαίνομαι στο 90ρι. Fast path


90αρι 01:20 τα ξημερώματα?


αν δεν συγκρίνετε τις ίδιες ώρες δεν έχει νόημα να αναφέρετε pings...

----------


## globalnoise

Όλο το 24ωρο ίδια είναι τα response times μου. Εσείς που αναφέρετε μπουκώματα, λογικά, βασίζεστε σε smokepings

Επίσης η ip μου είναι static άρα δεν είναι στο χέρι μου να αλλάξω routing  :Razz:

----------


## nyannaco

> Λογικα εχει σχεση και το ip range, διοτι συνηθως καθενα παιρνει διαφορετικο routing. Αν παρεις ip που δρομολογειται απο μη πιταρισμενα λινκς, εισαι μια χαρα.


Σε χάνω. Το IP Address είναι σταθερό (πρακτικά στατικό) στην On. Εννοείς κάτι άλλο;

----------


## globalnoise

> Σε χάνω. Το IP Address είναι σταθερό (πρακτικά στατικό) στην On. Εννοείς κάτι άλλο;


Έχει αλλάξει αυτό. Οι παλαιοί συνδρομητές που ξεκινήσαμε με static έχουμε παραμείνει με static

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν το ήξερα!

----------


## developer

Έκανα νέα pings τώρα 19:05, και είναι:


```
linux:~$ ping -c 10 k-play.de
PING k-play.de (178.20.10.23) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=57.9 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=2 ttl=49 time=58.0 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=3 ttl=49 time=57.9 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=4 ttl=49 time=58.2 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=5 ttl=49 time=58.2 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=6 ttl=49 time=58.1 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=7 ttl=49 time=57.5 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=8 ttl=49 time=57.8 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=9 ttl=49 time=58.0 ms
64 bytes from ip-178-020-010-023.global-media.de (178.20.10.23): icmp_req=10 ttl=49 time=57.3 ms

--- k-play.de ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9007ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 57.388/57.945/58.249/0.387 ms
linux:~$


linux:~$ ping -c 10 94.75.244.163
PING 94.75.244.163 (94.75.244.163) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=1 ttl=117 time=62.1 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=2 ttl=117 time=61.8 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=3 ttl=117 time=62.0 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=4 ttl=117 time=61.4 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=5 ttl=117 time=61.8 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=6 ttl=117 time=62.0 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=7 ttl=117 time=62.2 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=8 ttl=117 time=62.3 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=9 ttl=117 time=61.9 ms
64 bytes from 94.75.244.163: icmp_req=10 ttl=117 time=61.8 ms

--- 94.75.244.163 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9013ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 61.404/61.967/62.306/0.267 ms
linux:~$
```

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP ON S.A.								 - IP 92.118 xxxxx - 4:: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 01-04-2013 and time 21:12:04 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.73* * resolve in 67.6878 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,53 seconds - Upload speed:  567.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  28.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  29.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  27.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  28.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  31.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  B  UP  4,39OTE  29.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,39Cyta Hellas  33.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  28.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  29.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Hellas  138.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  28 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  432.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  108 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34LINX  167 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,29NL-IX  96.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  132 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  97.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  84.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  96.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  27.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39Cachefly  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Google CDN  27.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Yahoo US  170.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27AT&T US  231.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,05Global Crossing US  230.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Level 3 US  233.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  E  UP  3,93Telia US  198.75 ms  0 %  35 ms  D  UP  3,92Qwest US  188.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Tata Communications US  337 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,64Verizon US  167 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  176.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24America Online Transit Data Network US  170.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,27Cogent Communications US  168 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Hurricane Electric US  240 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  299.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,78XO Communications US  240.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Sprint Nextel US  337.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,63Allstream US  213 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,11TW Telecom US  329 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,70Deutche Telecom Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  97.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  126.5 ms  0 %  24 ms  D  UP  4,25Telia Germany  117.75 ms  0 %  43 ms  C  UP  4,16Level 3 Germany  133.75 ms  0 %  -74 ms  D  UP  4,41Tata Communications Germany  140.75 ms  0 %  150 ms  D  UP  3,11Savvis Germany  149 ms  0 %  56 ms  D  UP  3,95Cable&Wireless Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35PCCW Germany  85.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  161.5 ms  0 %  -187 ms  D  UP  4,48America Online Transit Data Network UK  95.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet UK  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  136 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33British Telecom UK  97.25 ms  0 %  -18 ms  C  UP  4,37Hurricane Electric UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  93.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  93.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT Netherlands  131.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33Opentransit France  150.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,30Sprint Nextel France  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  65.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  135 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,31Telstra Australia  387.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,39Optus Australia  375.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,44NTT Communicatons Japan  342.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  DOWN  3,48IDC Japan  338 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  DOWN  3,58Verizon Chech  97.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  381.25 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,33PCCW Hong Kong  423 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,20Pacnet Signapore  419.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,17Isnet South Africa  254.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,98Maxnet New Zealand  365.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  DOWN  3,53Bell Canada  169.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  92.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  213.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,13Softlayer US  210.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,13Dreamhost US  248.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Rackspace US  163.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Serverloft Germany  114.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Host-Europe Germany  69 ms  25 %   -1 ms  B  DOWN  1,56Hetzner Germany  157.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,30OVH  83 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  12118 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  95 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Fastweb Italy  67.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  57.25 ms  25 %   -2 ms  B  DOWN  1,57K-Play Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,37247CS Germany  78 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  86 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LB-Server Germany  89.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  C  UP  4,33KillerCreation UK  102.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  91.5 ms  0 %  35 ms  C  DOWN  4,29ServerFFS Netherlands  85.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-COM DK  131.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,32Clanhost Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  119 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  91.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  45.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,38Valve US  242.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Gameservers US  228.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,10Bigpoint Germany  95.5 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  DOWN  4,34*Total ping time is*  2053.5 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14604 ms*  10  7  35  23  11  13Greek servers  432.5  36,04 msInternational servers  12118  170,68 msGameservers  2053.5  102,68 ms



*Total ping time is* *14604 ms* *141,79 ms**Packet loss 4,64 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 01-04-2013 and time 21:12:04-Total ping time in ms is 14604Τετάρτη 06-03-2013 and time 21:01:53-Total ping time in ms is 13938Κυριακή 




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 01-04-2013 and time 21:14:51Free Fr   0,15Mirrorservice   0,48Apple   0,03Nvidia   0,57Microsoft   1,57LeaseWeb   0,97Vim   0,14ThinkBroadband   0,08Cachefly   0,00Ovh   0,37UoCrete   1,48Forthnet   1,28Otenet   0,46RootBSD   0,15



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.3 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.55 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,55 MB/s  4 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,40 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## elektron

απο θεσσαλονικη, πριν μηνες ειχα γυρω στα 60ms...

Pinging k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=48
Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 69ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 69ms

Pinging 94.75.244.163 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=116
Reply from 94.75.244.163: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=116
Ping statistics for 94.75.244.163:
    Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 79ms, Maximum = 80ms, Average = 79ms

ειδικα το δευτερο ανεβαινει πολυ συχνα πανω απο 80 ή και 90 λες και δεν εχω fastpath
και γενικα το ping ειναι τοσο ασταθες που δεν μπορεις να παιξεις...

----------


## developer

> απο θεσσαλονικη, πριν μηνες ειχα γυρω στα 60ms...
> 
> [...]
> 
> ειδικα το δευτερο ανεβαινει πολυ συχνα πανω απο 80 ή και 90 λες και δεν εχω fastpath
> και γενικα το ping ειναι τοσο ασταθες που δεν μπορεις να παιξεις...


Δοκίμασες να βάλεις πιο συντηρητικό fast path προφίλ (χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα);

----------


## elektron

> Δοκίμασες να βάλεις πιο συντηρητικό fast path προφίλ (χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα);


ναι, εχω δοκιμασει ολα τα προφιλ, δοκιμασα επισης να τους παρω τηλεφωνο αλλά δεν εβγαλα καμια ακρη. εμενα μου φαινεται πως κατι εχουν σταματησει να πληρωνουν και η δρομολογηση μας γινεται οπως ναναι. να φανταστεις ειναι στιγμες που για καποια λεπτα εχω συνεχως 60ms, αλλά το συνηθες ειναι το ping να ανεβοκατεβαινει διαρκως απο 70 μεχρι 90 και η μεγαλη του ασταθεια ειναι το σημαντικοτερο προβλημα.

----------


## socratis10

> Δοκίμασες να βάλεις πιο συντηρητικό fast path προφίλ (χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα);


δυστηχως το ιδιο εχω και εγω,ψαχνομαι να φυγω αλλα δεν ξερω για που.

----------


## adok13

κιεγω τις τελευταιες μερες εχω προβληματακια με βιντεο στο youtube και lag sto cod.

----------


## godzillas

Είναι ένα δίμηνο τώρα που τo ping μου βρίσκεται στο +20ms. Τι γίνεται, βαράει κανόνι η ΟΝ;

----------


## elektron

συνδεθηκα με την wind και ευτυχως μεχρι τωρα δεν το μετανιωσα καθολου.
ενδεικτικα τα pings για tribes ascend:
on telecoms πριν καποιους μηνες: 58-78, συνηθες μεσος ορος ~65   :Smile: 
on telecoms προσφατους μηνες:   58-95, συνηθες μεσος ορος ~80 με μεγαλη ασταθεια   :Sad: 
wind πρωτες μερες:                    47-66, συνηθες μεσος ορος ~58   :Smile: 
ακομη βεβαια ειναι νωρις για να κρινω ολοκληρωμενα, αλλά το παιχνιδι ειναι πραγματικα πιο ευκολο και ομαλο με τα τελευταια ping, μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι.
δεν ειναι μονο η μεση τιμη, ειναι και η σταθεροτητα στα ping που παιζει πολυ ρολο στα fps, ωστε η κινηση να ειναι ομαλη.

αν δεν επαιζα tribes θα εμενα βεβαια στην on γιατι δεν ειχα κανενα αλλο προβλημα..

----------


## adok13

104ms με k-play.de  απο 70 που ειχα συνηθως.το call of duty δε παλευεται,δε μπορω να παιξω.απτο κακο στο χειροτερο.ευτυχως παρασκευη τη κανω για wind.

----------


## developer

Έκανα λάθος, οπότε αν μπορεί κάποιος admin να σβήσει αυτό εδώ το μήνυμα.

----------


## benis

Τα pings είναι πολύ χαμηλά σήμερα εσάς ?

----------


## antonis556

> Τα pings είναι πολύ χαμηλά σήμερα εσάς ?


Για δώσε κάνα ping σε k-play.de, multiplay.co.uk

----------


## intech

k-play.de 57 ms
multiplay.co.uk 63 ms

Μόλις γυρισα Ελλάδα..μετά απο πολύ καιρό.
Χαιρετισμούς, φίλε Αντώνη.

----------


## antonis556

> k-play.de 57 ms
> multiplay.co.uk 63 ms
> 
> Μόλις γυρισα Ελλάδα..μετά απο πολύ καιρό.
> Χαιρετισμούς, φίλε Αντώνη.


Καλώς όρισες φίλε Νίκο. Βλέπω έφτιαξαν τα πράγματα ? Αν έχεις κάνα νέο, ειδοποίησε !

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP On Telecoms				 - IP 92.118 xxxxx - 4:: - BBRAS όριοτηςαίτησης. - Network   92.118.128.0/17* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Κυριακή 02-06-2013 and time 23:19:45 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.73* * resolve in 93.6148 ms - NIC RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,44 seconds - Upload speed:  686.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  29.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  29.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  30.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,39Forthnet  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39OTE  22 ms  25 %   1 ms  A  DOWN  1,60Cyta Hellas  29.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  33.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  B  UP  4,37Vodafone  29.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Orange Business Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Verizon Hellas  109.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Cyta Hellas  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00*Total ping time is*  372.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00AMS-IX  99.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35LINX  91.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NL-IX  78 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  126.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33ESPANIX  109.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  84.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  105.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cachefly  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  28.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  165.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,27AT&T US  174.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  228 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,08Level 3 US  223.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Telia US  173.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Qwest US  191.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  213.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Verizon US  167.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,29Savvis US  162.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,29America Online Transit Data Network US  162 ms  0 %  25 ms  D  UP  4,13Cogent Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric US  236.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  229 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,07XO Communications US  249.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,00Sprint Nextel US  241.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,02Allstream US  178.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,24TW Telecom US  218 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  83 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telia Germany  69.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Level 3 Germany  75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Savvis Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  98.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  DOWN  4,37GEANT UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00British Telecom UK  92.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Tinet Netherlands  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  91.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Wanadoo Netherlands  76.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  176.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Sprint Nextel France  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  86.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Infostrada Italy  104.75 ms  0 %  56 ms  C  DOWN  4,12Telstra Australia  413.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,19Optus Australia  391 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,27NTT Communicatons Japan  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00IDC Japan  390.75 ms  0 %  -159 ms  F  UP  4,37Verizon Chech  123.75 ms  0 %  153 ms  C  UP  3,16ChinaNet China  387.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,39PCCW Hong Kong  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Pacnet Signapore  327 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,63Isnet South Africa  256.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,97Maxnet New Zealand  374.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,44Bell Canada  169.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,25Leaseweb Netherlands  77.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  195.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,18Softlayer US  193.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Dreamhost US  231.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Rackspace US  156.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Serverloft Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Host-Europe Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  72.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37OVH  78.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  9854.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Fastweb Italy  91.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35NGZ-Server Germany  75.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36K-Play Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37GC-Server Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36247CS Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  73 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36KillerCreation UK  86.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Multiplay UK  84.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36ServerFFS Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00GS-COM DK  93.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  77 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  143 ms  0 %  159 ms  D  UP  3,00Dataplex Hungary  93 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Valve US  241.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Gameservers US  148.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Bigpoint Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1832.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12060 ms*  8  16  36  16  10  7Greek servers  372.75  31,06 msInternational servers  9854.5  138,80 msGameservers  1832.75  91,64 ms



*Total ping time is* *12060 ms* *117,09 ms**Packet loss 10,56 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 02-06-2013 and time 23:19:45-Total ping time in ms is 12060Κυριακή 26-05-2013 and time 19:50:11-Total ping time in ms is 12766.25Δευτέρα 01-04-2013 and time 21:12:04-Total ping time in ms is 14604Τετάρτη 06-03-2013 and time 21:01:53-Total ping time in ms is 13938Κυριακ




- - - Updated - - -

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 02-06-2013 and time 23:24:33Free Fr   1,19Mirrorservice   0,57Apple   0,63Nvidia   0,98Microsoft   0,94LeaseWeb   1,45Vim   1,21ThinkBroadband   1,26Cachefly   0,00Ovh   0,11UoCrete   1,09Forthnet   0,89Otenet   1,47RootBSD   0,96



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.25 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.25 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.2 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,91 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,35 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## benis

C:\>ping www.k-play.de

Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=50
Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 57ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 58ms

----------


## HackFreak

> C:\>ping www.k-play.de
> 
> Pinging www.k-play.de [178.20.10.23] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=50
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=50
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=50
> Reply from 178.20.10.23: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=50
> 
> Ping statistics for 178.20.10.23:
> ...


I am jealous  :Razz:

----------


## DiM

έχουμε καιρό που βγαίνουμε ξανα με oteglobe ?

----------


## ThReSh

που τα βρήκαν τα λεφτά? :o

----------


## DiM

> που τα βρήκαν τα λεφτά? :o


Εδώ δίνει το κράτος 20 μύρια στην ΑΕΚ για γήπεδο η ON δεν θα βρίσκε ? :P

----------


## arva

Άντε να αρχίσει να ξανακυκλοφορεί το χρήμα, να πάρει μπρος ξανά η μηχανή!!!!

----------


## HitMan

Είμαι ο μόνος που έχει απογοητευεί με τα pings την τελευταία εβδομάδα;

Γύρισα σε fastpath πριν 2 εβδομάδες και σε αρκετούς Γερμανικούς/Γαλλικούς servers είχα 58-70 ping - ενώ τώρα με το ζόρι να δω 75 ξανά. Στους περισσότερους βλέπω 85-95.

----------


## intech

Είμαι Ελλάδα, εδώ και λιγο καιρο. Τα pings είναι απίστευτα χαμηλά!!!!!!!!!
Οχι μόνο με Γερμανία αλλά, σχεδόν παντού Ευρώπη.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

πριν λίγο... 42 ms με Γερμανία !!!! Απιστευτο!  :Razz:

----------


## Z€r0

Vestitel ?  : http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin....cgi?target=On

----------

